# 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Sometimes being BRAVE is not enough)



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wigan to win the title.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> Manchester City begin the defence of their Premier League title at home to newly promoted Southampton. Runners-up Manchester United start their campaign at Everton when the top flight kicks-off on August 18.
> 
> Reading return to the Premier League by hosting Stoke, while promoted West Ham entertain Aston Villa. The Manchester derby at the Etihad Stadium takes place on December 8 with the return fixture coming during the run in on April 6.


nice

so first day

city home vs southampton
united away vs everton
arsenal home vs sunderland
chelsea away vs wigan
reading home vs stoke
west ham home vs villa
brom away vs liverpool
fulham home vs norwich
swansea away vs qpr
spurs away vs newcastle


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Arsenal and Chelsea in the last 4 games of the season :no:


also a difficult run of fixtures between september and november



> September 22 Liverpool (A)
> September 29 Tottenham (H)
> October 6 Newcastle (A)
> October 20 Stoke (H)
> ...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Good to see we've been given an easy first few games. 

Opening day though :mark:

Oh, and final day :faint:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

first 3 home games against City, Arsenal and United. fuck.

Although i love our run through the new year and at the end of the season. Just hope we're not too far down the table by that stage :side:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea fixtures will be re-arranged due to the European super cup, and the Club world cup


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Can't wait for the new season to start. Last season was pure entertainment from all aspects, hopefully this year can be just as exciting. I doubt we'll get an ending like the last one for a long time though.


----------



## Mozzaa (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bloody hard start for us with Reading away first game then Arsenal at home which will be fun (Lets all do the Wenger), a trip to Wigan which we never win, Man City at home and also 3 away trips to Chelsea, Liverpool & Man Utd in the first 8 games...safe to say we'll be bottom by the end of those 8 games


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea, City or United to win the league this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



nazzac said:


> Chelsea fixtures will be re-arranged due to the European super cup, and the Club world cup


Yeah, the Newcastle game probably will be affected and the Southampton game in December. Both home games :side:

Our run in is incredibly hard.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We have a tough start, but at least that means we'll have an easier run-in.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> We have a tough start, but at least that means we'll have an easier run-in.


Aye, your last game is essentially a walk over ique2

January is going to be brilliant again... AFCON again, what a joke.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Pretty happy with our start, Fulham (A), QPR (H), Tottenham (A), West Ham (A). A good chance to get some points on the board early on. However, the second half of September and the entire month of October is going to be a real struggle. 

I'm anticipating a relegation battle this season so we might have to rely on a good end to the season, we have Fulham, Everton, Southampton, Swansea, Reading, Aston Villa and West Brom as our last seven home games so I'm sure that we'll have a good chance of getting out of trouble if we're deep in it by February. A great run in could be vital.

I just hope that we don't have to get a result on the last day of the season, Man Citeh away fills me with all sorts of fear. Never the less I'm excited about what lies ahead. On the ball City, never mind the danger!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Magsimus said:


> Aye, your last game is essentially a walk over ique2
> 
> January is going to be brilliant again... AFCON again, what a joke.


praying for us that yaya realises afcon is a joke. pretty sure he said he's going to play for us during the next one.

it's okay, ba will be someone elses problem ique2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> first 3 home games against City, Arsenal and United. fuck.
> 
> Although i love our run through the new year and at the end of the season. Just hope we're not too far down the table by that stage :side:


Come on Rush man. We got Aquilani and Joe Cole. Basically two new signings. It's OUR YEAR :suarez1


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



AndreBaker said:


> Pretty happy with our start, Fulham (A), QPR (H), Tottenham (A), West Ham (A). A good chance to get some points on the board early on. However, the second half of September and the entire month of October is going to be a real struggle.
> 
> I'm anticipating a relegation battle this season so we might have to rely on a good end to the season, we have Fulham, Everton, Southampton, Swansea, Reading, Aston Villa and West Brom as our last seven home games so I'm sure that we'll have a good chance of getting out of trouble if we're deep in it by February. A great run in could be vital.
> 
> I just hope that we don't have to get a result on the last day of the season, Man Citeh away fills me with all sorts of fear. Never the less I'm excited about what lies ahead. On the ball City, never mind the danger!


Hoping you do well. Norwich will have a lot more Geordies backing them this year :cool2



Mr. Snrub said:


> praying for us that yaya realises afcon is a joke. pretty sure he said he's going to play for us during the next one.
> 
> it's okay, ba will be someone elses problem ique2


:Cisse won't though. Can't even begin to consider not having him in the team.

Damn I'd forgotten about that smiley. GOAT.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Come on Rush man. We got Aquilani and Joe Cole. Basically two new signings. It's OUR YEAR :suarez1


and we got a new manager for sure. going to do the quadruple. Our year :argh:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

big andy scoring for england, vital pre season goals.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

1. Arsenal
2. Chelsea
3. City
4. United

CL - United to win it.

Quote me!

Okay, I'm not 100% sure we will win it, but it's between us and Chelsea. Just a feeling...

On the CL, we will crash out of it in the group stages, and may even head to Europa. We will do piss-poor in the FA Cup too. So, it's just the League for us next season.

I think the CL Final will be United/Madrid, with United winning it. SAF himself has admitted that he wants to win the CL more than the PL and it's higher in his "priority list." Maybe something to do with his retirement, but I'm expecting United to do excellent in the CL, but not as such in the League. I think they will finish forth, which they have never done the PL era, but as I said earlier--just a feeling...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

pfff.... that start to the season will give hazard, mata and ramires time to flex their muscles and get their attacking juices going. plus Robbie Dimatteo still has the momentum of the champions league

hooray, no more players leaving us to go to AFCON anymore!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

chelsea will be a bit tight making the 8 man homegrown quota wont they

cashley, lampard, terry, sturridge, cahill, bertrand, mikel?

hazard, lukaku, van de bruyne and courtois will all be 21 or under and dont need to be registered, but 3 of them will likely be on loan. i suppose they'll just do what we did and fill the remaining spots with academy kids.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I was about to say there's no way that Curtois is under 21, but turns out he is. Fucking hell. He was getting regular first team football at 17.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i made sure to check 8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> chelsea will be a bit tight making the 8 man homegrown quota wont they
> 
> cashley, lampard, terry, sturridge, cahill, bertrand, mikel?
> 
> hazard, lukaku, van de bruyne and courtois will all be 21 or under and dont need to be registered, but 3 of them will likely be on loan. i suppose they'll just do what we did and fill the remaining spots with academy kids.


does piazon work? because i think he might start seeing some games this year. either him or patrick bamford

we have a good number of youth but all we keep doing is letting them rot in the reserves or ship them overseas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Don't think we filled it up last year. Just gonna have to roll with two less spots I guess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

yeah piazon's only 18/19 i think so he works. some of them will get sent on loan (obviously)

forgot the mighty ROSS TURNBULL too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

did we lose hilario at last?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

did we lose hilario at last?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> yeah piazon's only 18/19 i think so he works. some of them will get sent on loan (obviously)
> 
> *forgot the mighty ROSS TURNBULL too.*


How could you? Only Grandpa Chalkias is better than him.

I think De Bruyne will be loaned out. Heard rumours about him to Southampton. Lukaku may be loaned out, but only at the end of the window, because Sturridge will most likely be at the Olympics, so we need cover for Torres. Courtois will be back at Atletico. McEachran probably will be loaned out at the start. I'd like for him, De Bruyne and Lukaku all be loaned out to the same Premier League club. Would let them get familiar with each other.

Piazon should be around next season. I expect he'll get a few games here and there.

We still have Hilario, redeadening. And we will lose a player to the African Cup of Nations:










And fake Essien.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

did we lose hilario at last?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fake Essien needs to go away, unless he can find Real Essien who no one has seen since 2009.

Really :mark: about this season, can't see it being as bad as it was under AVB. Really wanna push for the league title, and win CL Again of course :torres.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

just seen this


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It's a tough start for us. Sunderland at home, I'm happy with that because we finally play at home. I believe the last 3 seasons we have played the first match away. Stoke (away), two positives about this is that at least we face them early and get them out of the way. The second upside to this is that Stoke usually start poorly. Liverpool at Anfield for the 3rd game. Our record at Anfield is actually impressive, tbh. We have only lost 1 in the last 5 years.

It looks a hard start because we have to face Stoke, Liverpool, City (<< all away) and Chelsea in our first 6 games. Good thing we don't have to go through any CL play offs. I hope the final match at St. James' Park becomes meaningless because I don't want to be in a position where we have to win there in order to win the league/confirm CL spot.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

ugh. january fucking sucks for arsenal.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



BOSS said:


> ugh. january fucking sucks for arsenal.


 And the African cup of nations could make it even worse for us. 

I hope Cameroon don't qualify.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Before all that it's the Community Shield between the Premier League Champions and European Champions & FA Cup winners at VILLA PARK. 

:kanye2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Heh. We should be okay with regards to the ACoN.

Lukas - Giroud - AOC/Theo

------- Wilshere --------

----- Arteta - M'Vila ---

Gibbs - Kos - Verm - Sagna


I'll tell you what. We got ourselves a talented team. Good luck getting out of the top 4, if we stay healthy. 

Just need that defense to get some consistency. (Chezzer, included)


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



BOSS said:


> Heh. We should be okay with regards to the ACoN.
> 
> Lukas - Giroud - AOC/Theo
> 
> ...


 Our back four were actually having a good period last season when we won 7 in a row. Then Gibbs got injured and Koscielny got suspended which changed the understanding of the back 4. 

By the way, if we sign M'Vila then Cameroon taking Song shouldn't be a problem. Gervinho could be missed (As he was last season) but we will have to see how AOC and Podolski settle in. I noticed you left out RVP. You're not confident that he will stay?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah, I think he's gone.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We are getting M'Vila once we realise that we are actually interested in him :side:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Who needs M'vila when we have Mikel and TAFKA Essien...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Two tough home games at Anfield.

Important to get a good start.

OUR YEAR.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The year of BEBE. I feel it.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> The year of BEBE. I feel it.




"This years going to BEBE our year"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If Bebe is returning to United, then we may as well hand the title to them now:


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

United first game? :darren

Derby 3rd to last game? :suarez2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

FUCK EVERTON FUCK THEM FUCK THEM TO HELL FUCK YOU JELAVIC HUN CUNT AND FELLAINI AND PIENAAR CUNTS


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The months of September and January are awesome for us.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Tempted to get a Wigan season ticket just so I can see all the big teams, but then at the same time I don't wanna see Wigan vs Reading on a rainy monday night.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Why wouldn't you want to see Wigan play Reading? Wigan play some good stuff these days, and if you can keep Martinez Wigan I reckon you could even finish nearer to mid table next season too. If you live local then you should get going to games. Wigan prices are very cheap too so you'll get your monies worth.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wigan ticket prices aren't cheap. Tickets to the Villa away game there last season were £40 a pop. Maybe the season tickets are cheaper there though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'll level with you. I have just taken general supply and demand principles, and looked at the region in which they're from, and assumed the tickets are cheap. I know a couple of seasons back, Blackburn had the cheapest season tickets in the Premier League, and given that Wigan are from the same region and are a smaller club, I figure their tickets can't be that much more than Blackburn's.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

they float around 200 quid depending on what seats


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yes, it turns out I was right. Wigan's season ticket prices for next season are the lowest in the League. They're prices are half a lot of other clubs in the league too, including the likes of Norwich, West Ham, and Sunderland.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

ours are about the 400-600 mark


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

spurs should have 15 points when we meet united







:troll

probably drop points against reading and qpr


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

City do have amazing ticket prices, credit where it's due. It's not like they need the money though :side:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> If Bebe is returning to United, then we may as well hand the title to them now:


Advertising Nike Pro Combat? Permaban!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

My season ticket for Huddersfield Town is £300 and that is for championship football , although you do get 4 more games. :no:

So it works out to be around £13 pound a game which is alright since they were charging £22 for on the day admission which is absolutly laughable for 3rd divsion football as it was at the time.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


> Advertising Nike Pro Combat? Permaban!


thats not an official sponsor from UEFA

100,000 euros plz


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

http://www.teamtalk.com/news/2483/7825615/Royals-close-to-Pogrebnyak-deal

would be huge for them.

boourns wrong thread. this is why we need the thread title's again


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea + DiMatteo = 2012/13. champions.

My Liverpool will suck yet again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea won't win the title this year, will be between City and United again, Chelsea and Arsenal rounding out the CL places.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Torres gonna fire Chelsea to the title.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










Just look at that sexy beast. He will lead us to glory.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Did he sell his hair for money?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

did he sell it for talent?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> http://www.teamtalk.com/news/2483/7825615/Royals-close-to-Pogrebnyak-deal
> 
> would be huge for them.
> 
> boourns wrong thread. this is why we need the thread title's again


Obvious title is... 

SCOUSE BOOM CYCLE BEGINS - REDS TO WIN PREM

:downing


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'm surprised how people are underestimating Chelsea. I'm sure that has to do with Torres, but I think they will be fighting for it until the final day.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

3 horse race next year for the title next year between City, Utd and Chelsea IMO. Could be a big gap between 3rd and 4th next season too. 

We will probably take the fourth spot hopefully. Expecting Liverpool to have a better season and potentially challenge for 4th. Depending on how the remainder of the summer pans out for the Spurs i.e. bringing in a decent manager and holding on to key players, think they will be in the mix for 4th too. And Newcastle of course. 

I expect us to keep treading water in the C/L spots until our debt is cleared. Hopefully though we will have a decent run in the C/L next season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea still need a few pieces before we can call them challengers.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yes but you will probably get them. I dont think Chelsea are finished for the summer, far from it in fact.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Indeed

we need more. The loss of drogba and everyone getting older, not to mention our depth running thin may end up hurting us


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Yes but you will probably get them. I dont think Chelsea are finished for the summer, far from it in fact.


We're not finished, but I don't think the club are going to strengthen where it's needed. Instead of looking at the centre of midfield, we're looking at Hulk and Moses. And we still trust Torres, which will prove costly.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think the biggest thing is a central midfielder. I think we can still challenge without a DM (putting faith in Obi Mikel WTF) Also can't feel too great having Torres w/o Drogba. Lukaku probably out on loan, so Sturridge centrally is the only cover? Idk if the defense will be alright all season long. But if Cahill can keep playing well, and Luiz keeps improving maybe we will be able to graze by . Fuck it we need MOAR SIGNINGS!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> FUCK EVERTON FUCK THEM FUCK THEM TO HELL FUCK YOU JELAVIC HUN CUNT AND FELLAINI AND PIENAAR CUNTS


Not our fault you couldn't beat Man City!

Had I not been so devoutly against City winning the title though, I'd have been made up with the part we played in costing you it

:kun


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Id rather us focus on defence than attack. We need more central power

Repeat of the 2004/2005 season would be nice. We had the highest number of points in premier league history that season and we didnt even have a big time striker

Best offence is a great defence I say. Create a tighter wall for the back four and just get the damn ball to Mata and Hazard and let them do the rest

Also, i look back, I think Sturridge has what it takes. I mean sure he also had a rough patch, but I think we forget how good FOCAL POINT was at the start of the season, banging in crucial goals


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I have faith in Sturridge. He's not a winger, so it was bound to catch up with him. Once he lost confidence that was it. But hopefully chances come to him in the form of central striker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

24 Mill from Juve for the "Lets buy Falcao fund" wouldnt be half bad either......

I know opinions in football can change in an instant, but I really think Sturridge has immense potential. I mean he practically carried us with mata at the start. He was bold, daring, not afraid to take 3 defenders on. Gave us a good edge. Hell, I kinda wish he woulda got selected for the euro over welbeck to see what he can do

Its probably biased, but I woulda taken Sturridge over Welbeck. I understand its about form and attitude and Welbeck's linkup with rooney and Young, but honestly, I really think he has something. Pure out and out striker. Fast, technical, bold, and a pretty decent shot.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Sturridge wants to leave I think, pissed at Chelsea because he thinks its their fault he didn't make the Euro team. Liverpool want him and so do we (Arsenal) would love him here but do we really need another striker, especially if RVP does end up staying.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...as-boas-tottenham-manager-talks?newsfeed=true

The arrogance still remains :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

How is it arrogant to be annoyed that you're not the first choice/the club is talking to others about the same job. Is Rodgers arrogant? because thats exactly why he came out and said he wasn;t interested in the Liverpool job originally.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

nothing wrong with that at all. he already mentioned he didnt want anyone sold before he came in (if he was going to be made manager.)


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lol Villas Boas. What a cunt. Good manager but an egomaniac at the same time. Hmm..What will happen if he eventually wins the Champions League someday? Think he'll be expecting clubs to bow down to him and treat him like a King before even giving them a negative retort.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> How is it arrogant to be annoyed that you're not the first choice/the club is talking to others about the same job. Is Rodgers arrogant? because thats exactly why he came out and said he wasn;t interested in the Liverpool job originally.


It's incredibly arrogant. This next step is a massive one for Spurs. Anything less than Champions League qualification will cause them to look ridiculous for sacking Redknapp, who only lost out of Champions League due to a technicality.

Levy has to make sure he gets the right man in. And it's not like Andre Villas Boas covered himself in glory at his last job. And now let's look at the other people in the frame:

Laurent Blanc - A man who had to rebuild a completely broken and bruised French national team. He achieved this in two years and they now sit in a Euro quarter final. Before taking the French job, he only took unfancied Bordueax to the league title and the quarter finals of the Champions League.

David Moyes - A man who has steadied the Everton ship and comfortably keeps them in the top 10 and usually has a deep cup run. All of this without spending big money. He's a man who gets the best out of what he has. He proved this when he led Everton to a fourth place finish and into the Champions League qualification.

Roberto Martinez - A man who has kept one of the worst sides in the Premier League up for about 3-4 seasons now. A man who sticks to his attractive style no matter what. A man who Liverpool also courted.

So yes, I do feel AVB is being incredibly arrogant. It would be ridiculous of Daniel Levy to just speak to one person and not look at other manager's vision and philosophy. 

AVB's head is stuck so far up his ass and I only hope failure continues to follow him now. It's clear he isn't going to change his ways, so fuck him.



Mr. Snrub said:


> nothing wrong with that at all. he already mentioned he didnt want anyone sold before he came in (if he was going to be made manager.)


I'm not on about that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

never said you were.

it just seems youre still mad at him for trying to bring changes to chelsea that they needed (at the time, obvs with hindsight they werent), and when it didnt work, everyone turned against him, ala woy at liverpool. it's okay, the bad man's gone joel. he cant hurt you anymore.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

so Joel do you think Brandon Rodgers is arrogant?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I was with him

at first. moment he was fired had me disgusted with the club. the dramatic turn in the second half of the season changed my mind. DiMatteo won us the champions league using the exact same players than AVB had lose to lower table clubs

im sorry but these two things










made me lose all sympathy for him. he fucked up. a manager in the premier league's biggest job is to get the most out of the players he has. avb failed that. big time


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

because he had a plan that didnt work. big deal. it happens all the time. he did a perfectly normal thing trying to phase out some of the old guard and try to make it into his club, and obviously try to make it better in 3-4 years. to hate him for trying to better the club is absolutely ludicrous. buying roque santa cruz for 18 mil is what makes you hate a man.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

you cant blame him for that. he clearly has alot of faith in santa cruz. 

avb effectively once said he can win matches without his team!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> never said you were.
> 
> it just seems youre still mad at him for trying to bring changes to chelsea that they needed (at the time, obvs with hindsight they werent), and when it didnt work, everyone turned against him, ala woy at liverpool. it's okay, the bad man's gone joel. he cant hurt you anymore.


Well the changes are needed. And I liked what his final vision was. But to try to do it without the right peices was retarded. And to realise it's not working, but still persist is beyond retarded.

But that's not why I'm mad with him. He has annoyed me because he is still walking with a chip on his shoulder acting like he is God's gift to football. Levy must not look at other managers, it must just be him. I thought he would have been a little bit more humble after all that has went on.



Rush said:


> so Joel do you think Brandon Rodgers is arrogant?


It's different circumstances. Brendan was in a comfortable job, where he was doing a fantastic and everyone was hailing him.

What Brendan had to think about is if he threw his name into the Liverpool hat, whilst they were still interviewing a lot of managers, there was no guarantee that he would be the man to get the job. This would then be thrown at him all season at Swansea and the fans and players would question whether he wanted to be there, which could cause disruption.

So no, Brendan was not arrogant. Brendan was smart. He waited until Liverpool seeked him, so it's not "Brendan wants the job", but "Brendan wants to hear what Liverpool say".

AVB has no job. He just bombed at his last one. What powerful position does he hold?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

AVB is an excellent tactician, BUT--the but is a huge one--he doesn't have the credentials of a wise manager. Still, I really want AVB at Spurs. I think he will do a super job there--IF he did learn from the Chelsea experience.

AVB tried to do a reshuffling at Chelsea, and that was absolutely necessary. But he tried to do too much, too soon. The one aspect of a good manager is his ability to utilize what he has, without being awestruck by his true potentials. AVB missed that link. That is something that comes from experience and AVB will pick that up.

If that article is true, well, AVB hasn't done the best job of "learning from his failures," but I'll give him the benefit of doubt because I do think he's one of those managers who has a brain.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

AVB is sitting counting his millions from Roman, judging by the way he was treated at Chelsea i'm pretty sure what he's most after is trust in the board, and trust in him by the owners. That would be the biggest reason, not that he thinks they should be coming hat in hand to him only, but that he wants to be the guy the board trust to do the work.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

^ Hit the nail on the head. Also worth noting that had Chelsea not won the CL, they'd be in a pretty bad predicament at the moment. What Di Matteo did was very impressive, but it's not like he's all of a sudden one of the best managers in the World now. He still had plenty to prove before then.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Images from chelseafc.com of the mock ups of inside the proposed stadium in Battersea (bid was unsuccessful):


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Sturridge wants to leave I think, pissed at Chelsea because he thinks its their fault he didn't make the Euro team. Liverpool want him and so do we (Arsenal) would love him here but do we really need another striker, especially if RVP does end up staying.


If Robin Van Perfect stays then I'd say Sturridge is ok only if he's ok with a bench warmer status. In case Podolski doesn't feel well playing abroad then Sturridge would be a perfect substitute. I'm just afraid Lukas Podolski will end up like Chamakh (awesome in Bordeaux, horrible in Arsenal).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Comparing Podolski to Chamakh? What the fuck?

100 caps for Germany? 40+ goals playing from the left? Scored f'kin 18 goals for a relegation fighting team such as Koln last season. Come back when Chamakh did all of this.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> QPR have fined Joey Barton six weeks wages and stripped him of the club captaincy.
> 
> QPR have also reached agreement with Barton that if he seriously breaches the club's disciplinary procedures again, they have the right to terminate his contract.
> 
> Barton received the punishment for his sending off after an altercation with Manchester City's Carlos Tevez in the final game of the season. Barton then kicked Sergio Aguero before leaving the field.


amazing he was ever captain in the first place


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

He'll be sacked in 2 weeks then. 

Are we a top 6 team for years to come? This transfer window and following season will be huge for the future. Very confident we'll have as much stronger squad, dead weight is gone/will be going. :mark:


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWCturbo said:


> If Robin Van Perfect stays then I'd say Sturridge is ok only if he's ok with a bench warmer status. In case Podolski doesn't feel well playing abroad then Sturridge would be a perfect substitute. I'm just afraid Lukas Podolski will end up like Chamakh (awesome in Bordeaux, horrible in Arsenal).


Completely disagree. Poldi will be immense for us. I actually think he will be a lot like Van Der Vaart just after he joined Spurs. He will have that kind of invigorating effect on us. 

Yes I rate the guy highly and my post may have a lot of subjectivity in it, but I cannot see Lukas bombing at Arsenal.

@ last poster, the Newcastle fan - If you pick up Luuk De Jong and keep Papssis and Demba, your attack will be frightening. Don't see any reason why you can't challenge for the C/L spots next season.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Don't know if this was posted already:










Our third kit, I kinda like it


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lol. This is one of the most hysterical articles I've read all season considering the outcome. A must read. Why Downing is a better signing than Mata.

www.ourkop.com/2011/07/14/why-stewart-downing-is-a-better-signing-than-juan-mata/


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Abk92 said:


> Lol. This is one of the most hysterical articles I've read all season considering the outcome. A must read. Why Downing is a better signing than Mata.
> 
> www.ourkop.com/2011/07/14/why-stewart-downing-is-a-better-signing-than-juan-mata/


:downing

Seriously what the fuck was this guy smoking when he wrote the article?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If you had to predict the starting 11 of your team on the first game of next season what would it be?

de Gea

smalling
ferdinand
evans
evra

carrick
scholes

valencia
kagawa
young

rooney

bench: lindegaard, baines, jones, cleverley, nani, hernandez, welbeck

cant see vidic being rushed back


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Cech

Ivanovic
Cahill
Terry
Cole

Mikel
Lampard

Ramires
Mata
Hazard

Torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

goddamn mikel

everytime i see him on the starting 11, i die a little on the inside


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Manchester United-FC Barcelona in Gothenburg,Sweden on August 8th. Sweet!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If Young starts over Nani I riot.

De Gea

Rafael
Ferdinand
Evans
Evra

Valencia
Carrick
Cleverley
Nani

Kagawa

Rooney

Bench: Lindegaard, Jones, Smalling, Scholes, Young, Hernandez, Welbeck

Agree with United 07 about Vida. Apparently he wont make the pre-season tour so then it's certain that he'll be eased back in during the season. Hopefully he's starting by September, would be a huge boost. If we sign Baines he'll start, I still think it's realistic, but yet don't expect it. Don't really expect anymore established signings. I think Cleverley will get his chance to lock down a place early on if he has a good preseason and can stay fucking fit for once, if he's struggling then I think we'll turn to Scholes. I really don't want us to be as reliant on him this season, much as I love him.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Szcesny

Sagna (Jenkinson to deputise till Sagna recovers from that broken leg)
Vermaelen
Koscielny
Gibbs (If he stays fit and that is a big if)

Song 
Wilshire
Arteta

Walcott
Podolski

RVP (Assuming he is still there but if not then Giroud)

Hopefully M'Villa, another CB and decent backup goalie will be added to the mix too. If we get M'Villa not sure who will make way in that midfield.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Reina 

Johnson (Kelly though plz) 
Skrtel
Agger
Enrique

Cole 
Lucas 
Stevie 
:downing

Suarez
ANDEH

Hopefully the transfer window changes that lineup though. Especially down the wings.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hart

Richards
Kompany
Lescott
Clichy

Barry
Toure

Silva
Aguero
Nasri

Balotelli


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> If Young starts over Nani I riot.
> 
> De Gea
> 
> ...


Yep, this would work for me. :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Nani definitely shouldn't be starting ahead of Young. Hopefully Welbeck doesn't get shafted too much for Rooney if we end up playing 4-2-3-1. *


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> If you had to predict the starting 11 of your team on the first game of next season what would it be?


Krul
Debuchy
Coloccini
??? S.Taylor - no idea if he's fit again.
Santon
Tiote
Cabaye
Jonas
Ben Arfa 
Ba
:Cisse

Probably completely wrong, not a clue how this transfer window will go.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










Must have been right after :kenny wrapped up that kit deal, and confidence was at an all time high. ique2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Savic to Wolves for the season??? YES YES YES..


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> Hart
> 
> Richards
> Kompany
> ...


:barry

What's going on with Carl Tevez?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Hollywood Hams said:


> :barry
> 
> What's going on with Carl Tevez?


No idea, so played the odds of the think that'd start now.. I presume we'll buy a few that might start.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Tevez is completely random. One day he wants to go home, the other he wants to stay and play... grow up Carlos!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

arsenal's seems pretty straight forward

------- RVP -------

AOC ----------- Theo

------ Arteta -----

---- Song - JW19 --

Gibbs - TV - Kos - Sagna

----- Chezzers -----

bench: new GK, Giroud, Podol, Rosicky, Ramsey, Jenk, Per


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

the problem with tevez is, who would want him, and who could afford him?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Nani definitely shouldn't be starting ahead of Young. Hopefully Welbeck doesn't get shafted too much for Rooney if we end up playing 4-2-3-1. *


Why the hell not? He's the far better player technically. He's inconsistent, but worth persisting with because in form he can be as good as anyone. His ceiling is so much higher than Young, while Young is every bit as bad when he's poor. Young should be dropped for his god awful displays at the Euro's alone.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> the problem with tevez is, who would want him, and who could afford him?


Even with his shitty attitude a bunch of teams would want him. It's just paying him is the issue since another who could realistically buy him either dont need him or could easily pay the money and wages for someone with a much better attitude anyway. 

Honestly I just see him staying at City now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

madrid and a 25 mil bid has been rumoured. psg can always be involved, as can malaga. but he'll probably stay here.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'd mark if he goes to Madrid.

City should do their best to sell him though. He's crossed his expiry date at City.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The team I'd like:

4-3-3 (Straight forward; not the lame 4-5-1 when Cesc was around)

Szczesny

Sagna - Koscielny - Vermaelen - Santos

Wilshere - Song

Arteta

Chamberlain van Persie Podolski​
Bench: New GK, Mertesacker, Coquelin, Rosicky, Walcott, Gervinho, Giroud


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lolmadrid. Always signing players they do not need. Also would have thought Citeh would have wanted more anyway. PSG and Malaga are options though. Cant see either one happening however


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Why the hell not? He's the far better player technically. He's inconsistent, but worth persisting with because in form he can be as good as anyone. His ceiling is so much higher than Young, while Young is every bit as bad when he's poor. Young should be dropped for his god awful displays at the Euro's alone.


*Doubt :fergie is gonna pick his team based on performances at the Euros. Young had a much better season last year than Nani did and deserves to start based on that. He had a bad Euros but he didn't have many bad matches at all last season and was one of our best players over the course of the season. Problem with Nani is that he's shit when he's not on his game. Young and Valencia are much more consistent than Nani and just as great at their peak. Wouldn't be shocked if Nani leaves in the summer anyway.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I don't think neither Young nor Nani is MUFC quality. But how many players are--in the present squad? That's another topic.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Young did not have a much better season. He had a much better finish, which is a about it, and that was largely because Nani was injured towards the end. Young showed at the Euro's how shit he is when he was off his game - He was literally the worst player for England and one of the worst at the tournament. And when playing with other United players like he was, of course it's a factor. Like Nani he did have his poor spell's for us last season, and was one of our worst players in Europe. Nani was probably the only player to show up against BASELONA.

He scored more goals and got more assists, don't know how anyone can say Young had the better season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> I don't think neither Young nor Nani is MUFC quality. But how many players are--in the present squad? That's another topic.


Over the last 3 seasons Nani has almost 30 goals and something like 40 assists. Don't know how you could say he isn't United quality with that sort of production, he's also capable of putting the team on his back when he's on form, something Young is not.

Edit: Officially has 28 goals and 47 assists.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

young needs to start to win those penalties.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> I don't think neither Young nor Nani is MUFC quality. But how many players are--in the present squad? That's another topic.


*Vidic
Scholes
Fletcher
Valencia
Young 
Nani
Rooney

Plus a bunch of young players who should be in a year or two like De Gea, Smalling, Jones, Chicarito and Welbeck. Highly doubt Kagawa will flop either so that's another. Only positions I'd say we don't have "MUFC quality" players are the wing back positions. 

Don't get the argument that the current group of players aren't Utd quality. There's plenty of quality capable of winning the league in there. We'd be top dogs if we had a Ronaldo quality player still.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Over the last 3 seasons Nani has almost 30 goals and something like 40 assists. Don't know how you could say he isn't United quality with that sort of production, *he's also capable of putting the team on his back when he's on form, something Young is not.*
> 
> Edit: Officially has 28 goals and 47 assists.


What happened against Spurs away last season then? Young took the corner that Rooney scored from when Spurs were completely outplaying Man U (and had a goal disallowed controversially). Then Young scored 2 brilliant goals in the second half.

Young played very well in the 2 friendlies before the Euros, not to mention scoring a bunch of goals in the qualifiers. He would have had 2 assists at the Tourney as well if Rooney and Milner hadn't missed sitters. I don't think he is as good as Nani on form but I do think he is more consistent and he isn't nearly as bad as you are making out.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Our squad is a lot stronger than people give it credit for. We have incredible depth all over the pitch, what kills us is that our obvious weakness (CM) is easy to exploit, oh and we'd be better off with a cone at Left Back.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Hollywood Hams said:


> What happened against Spurs away last season then? Young took the corner that Rooney scored from when Spurs were completely outplaying Man U (and had a goal disallowed controversially). Then Young scored 2 brilliant goals in the second half.
> 
> Young played very well in the 2 friendlies before the Euros, not to mention scoring a bunch of goals in the qualifiers. He would have had 2 assists at the Tourney as well if Rooney and Milner hadn't missed sitters. I don't think he is as good as Nani on form but I do think he is more consistent and he isn't nearly as bad as you are making out.


That's actually a fair enough example. He was superb in that game, by the way I don't hate Young, nor do I think he's bad. I think he's an excellent squad player, I just think Nani is the better player.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Said it last summer; Young is a good player who has flashes of brilliance at times. Nothing more.

On his day, Nani is amazing. Has far more talent than Young and even Valencia. Problem is that day doesn't come around enough times. Still, he is a lot more valuable than Young.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I do he's a scumbag who dived against his old club when said club was in relegation danger, and it wasn't even a foul. So I wouldn't defend him for no reason. 









I don't think Villa would have lost that game if Young hadn't dived for that pen. (Kiz do you have the Corporate Vieira smiley it's gone? )


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i dont have CORPORATE VIEIRA anymore 

i enjoyed PUNDIT VIEIRA however. his accent is hot as fuck


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Does it matter? Valencia is your best winger by far, as long as he starts you'll be fine.

Nani is the most overrated whinger winger in the comp.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Nani just went missing too many times last season for some reason. Look at him the season before and frankly he was arguably the player of season. Bossed it week in week out. Just not sure what happened after that. I'd still rate him ability wise over Valencia he just needs to find that same level of consistancy again. 

also who says Carroll doesn't score



Spoiler: ..













:jordan2


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> The team I'd like:
> 
> 4-3-3 (Straight forward; not the lame 4-5-1 when Cesc was around)
> 
> ...


I'd like to see this too. I'd like to see us maybe even take a trick out of Italy's book, and go with rotating midfielders. Wilshere, Arteta and Song can all interchange their positions on the pitch. I know the idea of having Song the furthest forward of the three might seem silly, but I think it could still work, as their main roles won't change so much, but just the position they're working in. Song will still be the getter, Arteta the giver, and Wilshere the goer. But it could work well in terms of unsettling opposition, and making us harder to stifle.


----------



## Fukasaurus (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Any other Chelsea fans on here?

We've got a better chance of winning the league this year than last I think, if Hazard lives up to expectation.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We have 0 chance with the current squad. Hopefully that changes as we're not done in the transfer window.

:hazard will rip it up though. YPOTY. It's been decided.

:kagawa is just a pretender. A wannabe. :kagawa is desperate to be :hazard


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> We have 0 chance with the current squad. Hopefully that changes as we're not done in the transfer window.
> 
> :hazard will rip it up though. YPOTY. It's been decided.
> 
> :kagawa is just a pretender. A wannabe. :kagawa is desperate to be :hazard


:kagawa will win YPOTY and POTY :kagawa

and Di Mateo will be sacked before Christmas, and :hazard will declare he wants to go to madrid in January 8*D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I haven't seen a lot of Hazard, but Kagawa is top notch quality.

Having said that, I can definitely see Chelsea mounting a title challenge.


----------



## Fukasaurus (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> We have 0 chance with the current squad. Hopefully that changes as we're not done in the transfer window.


I wouldn't agree with the 0 chance with the current squad, I think the squad is OK as it is now but I see nothing else but a few more players coming in.

( How do you do those faces? lol )


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> We have 0 chance with the current squad. Hopefully that changes as we're not done in the transfer window.
> 
> :hazard will rip it up though. YPOTY. It's been decided.
> 
> :kagawa is just a pretender. A wannabe. :kagawa is desperate to be :hazard


ypoty?


























take your pick 8*D


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea will finish above one of the Manchester clubs next season. I'm serious.

But Arsenal will finish above them all! :wenger


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

damn razor, your post was cheering me up and making me optimistic

until i read the second line :wenger


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

is hazard really the difference between 6th and a title challenge


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

no but apparently avb is the difference between being 2nd and 6th

ique2

we need a di matteo smiley


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Don't be silly. Marin is 8*D



Razor King said:


> But Arsenal will finish above them all! :wenger


But that teddy..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

also we lost drogba

losing best player = better league position


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

blanc leaves france

struggling to think of any big jobs available now, especially with avb rumoured to be announced as spuds manager soon.

edit: i guess he could be a contender to the sampdoria job


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> is hazard really the difference between 6th and a title challenge


No, but with a creative midfielder (like Modric :jay) I think we will be. Also could use another defensive pickup, but think we can challenge fine with what we have (knock on wood). Willing to see the positives of Torres and Sturridge as our striker.

CM is a must though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

with the vertonghen transfer hitting a snag we should swoop for him immediately. play 3 at the back, clichy and micah as wingbacks and we're good to go imo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Don't see 3 at the back working in the PL.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

ours will cos we're that good


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

city 4 lyfe


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

No one's coming between City & United, not a chance. Arsenal more likely than Chelsea imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> city 4 lyfe


new new new city order


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Nige™ said:


> No one's coming between City & United, not a chance. Arsenal more likely than Chelsea imo.


unless we get more backup


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> new new new city order


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

League is ours as soon as we complete the HULK deal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Hazard lol.

Valencia is a lot better than Nani too btw. 

Chelsea will only be battling Arsenal for 3rd with the current squad they have. If they get a semi competitive group than I reckon they'll go out of the CL at the group stage next season too without Drogba.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i think you're forgetting the effectiveness of roberto di matteo

that man is a tactical genius

and by genius, i mean he isnt retarded

out at the groups stages? well i suppose if we come up against hugely competitive teams like basel and benefica, its understandable


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Got to make bold predictions to look smart. I really don't see them doing that well in Europe this season though unless they can replace Drogba and sign some quality in the middle of midfield.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Go out of the groups? ique2

Reaching a little bit there. Drogba didn't drag us through to the early stages last year. It was from the semis where he came alive.

We'll be fine. We still need work on the squad, but it's being done, so no big deal.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

But But But they have :torres

Chelsea should make it through the Group stages for sure. I'd be surprised if they didnt no matter who they draw. Right now I'm gonna say the Top 4 will be City, Man U, Arsenal, Chelsea in that order. If Chelsea can fix that Midfield though then I'd defo say they can challenge the top 2.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Yeah I'm only saying that if they get a tough group which as 1st seeds means they'd pretty much have to get the worst possible scenario. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i cant remember where he got positioned in the seeding seeing as we won the damn thing

does this mean we replace the 4th place team or what?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea along with United and Arsenal will be in pot 1 for the champions league draw, City will be in pot 2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

is that good?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> i cant remember where he got positioned in the seeding seeing as we won the damn thing
> 
> does this mean we replace the 4th place team or what?


We're in pot 1 as usual. So we'll avoid Barca, Madrid, Milan, Bayern, Porto, United and Arsenal. We'll avoid City as well, as we can't draw clubs from the same country at this stage.

We're third in the coefficient standings. Behind Barca (1st) and United (2nd). We're only 2 points ahead of Bayern though, so if we go out before them we'll drop into 4th.

A semi final appearance will do me for next season. All I really care about is this thread right here (the league). That's why it's so damn frustrating to see the club taking their time on strengthening the midfield. It's early days, but still...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i think they recognise the midfield weakness. there is a reason they want modric so much

even online, most chelsea fans know we need a new DMF and Central midfielder. hulk is recognised as a luxury buy


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> is that good?



well it means they cant get drawn with barca, madrid, milan, porto, bayern

oh my mistake City will be in pot 2

if all the seeded teams go through in their qualifiers (which probably wont happen), the pots would be


Pot 2 
-----------------------
Valencia
benfica
Shakhtar Donetsk
Zenit
Schalke
Man City
Sporting Braga
Dinamo Kiev


Pot 3 
------------------------ 
Olympiakos Piraeus 
Ajax 
FC Basel 
Panathinaikos 
Anderlecht 
Juventus 
FC København 
Spartak Moscow


Pot 4
------------------------
PSG
Galatasaray
Celtic
Borussia Dortmund
BATE
FC Salzburg
Montpellier
FC Nordsjaelland


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Barca
City
Juventus
Dortmund

Yes please.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Arsenal are very due for a tough, tough draw.

They've been relatively relaxed lately. Last season was a bit tricky with Marseille, Dortmund, and Olympiacos...but we still finished first comfortably. Only to meet Milan. 

I imagine that Arsenal will get... Zenit, Juventus, and PSG.

Those Russian clubs always scare me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Oh shit at the chances of getting Juventus and PSG or Dortmund. Add City for the foreign teams too. 

Barca/City/Juve/Dortmund?








*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Change Dortmund for PSG. I don't want to see them get fucked again in the CL. :sad:



> Grêmio full-back Fabio Aurelio will miss six months of action with knee ligament damage, having been expected to make his debut, following a move from Liverpool, this weekend.


:lol


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*











Wenger was scouting Arteta & Alonso when they were 5!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

CREEPING

Would be funny if it was true though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

those kids are not 5. they're damn giants.

i wish arsenal signed alonso.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Typical Aurelio :lol

Also that picture is pretty damn hilarious.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Vader13 said:


> Barca
> City
> Juventus
> Dortmund
> ...


united
benfica
basel
idk psg

8*D

i'd back us to get out of that group anyways, second to barca. we're better than juve and dortmund.



> Roberto Mancini has agreed to a lengthy new contract at Manchester City that will take him past Sir Alex Ferguson in the Premier League managers' wage table.
> 
> City are expected to announce the 47-year-old Italian's new deal in the next week or so.
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

You think you're better than Juve and Dortmund, but until you play them you never know. You were supposed to be better than Villarreal and Napoli too weren't you? 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

we were better than villareal


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> we were better than villareal


I don't mind what group City get at the moment, we've only just won the league, its a reflectively young squad, even younger success wise, i gave us five years to win the league when it all kicked off, they did it in 4. An european games at this point is all experience for the lads, the better the opposition the steeper the learning curve. Chelsea proved last year, the best team on paper, wont always win the trophy in the CL.

We've not signed anyone yet, our stand out story transfer wise this year for me, is Mancini releasing his own kid.. brilliant.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i assume we'll announce someone soon. where that's matias rodriguez, cavani, :rvp, idk, i just feel we'll announce a signing with our kit release.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i presume or hoping for... 

Gaston Ramierez (now that Hazards gone, Mancini will go for a Winger)
Llorente (depending how much Athletic think he's worth)
Martinez (if reports are true Mancini wants a CB and DMC, he can play both)

i also, wouldn't mind an early bid for Herrera at Athletic as well, that boys impressed me greater, he'll be bossing midfields in a couple of years, Stevie G style.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i'd love martinez but he's likely off to bayern, llorente would cost a ton and a striker shouldnt be any of our concern and ramirez seems off to lolerpool. i'd love a pacy winger though.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i'd love martinez but he's likely off to bayern, llorente would cost a ton and a striker shouldnt be any of our concern and ramirez seems off to lolerpool. i'd love a pacy winger though.


What happened to Cerci? Roberto loved him a season ago.. lol. 

llorente is looking at 40 mil according to rumours, there's also talk of Benzema, which i wouldn't mind as he's got pace but fuck he looked lazy for france. All depends on Edin i presume.

Who;d you suggest instead of Martinez, with the talk of Silva, and Chellini etc i presume its a CB were after Hummels, Popodopolus, Vertonghen?? 

Winger? Gaitan? James Rodriguez? i would suggest Giovinco but he's 5" 5.. awwwwww...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

vertonghen would be great. giovinco isnt on the table as he just move to juve, gaitan and rodriguez prices are ridiculous for their actual output. i think we'll make one big signing and a couple of backup/youngsters types, because we dont have many areas that arent covered.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> vertonghen would be great. giovinco isnt on the table as he just move to juve, gaitan and rodriguez prices are ridiculous for their actual output. i think we'll make one big signing and a couple of backup/youngsters types, because we dont have many areas that arent covered.


Isnt Gaitan out of contract soon? or did he just resign with Benfica..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

contracted till 2016


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Gaitan has like 4 years left on his deal doesn't he?

Gaston Ramirez to us would be great, would be even better with Gylfi but i'm pretty sure that cunt is off to Spurs. I'd rather see him at Swansea than being a mercenary.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> Gaitan has like 4 years left on his deal doesn't he?
> 
> Gaston Ramirez to us would be great, would be even better with Gylfi but i'm pretty sure that cunt is off to Spurs. I'd rather see him at Swansea than being a mercenary.


I musta missed the info where he resigned with Benfica, i know he was due to be up.. damn.

No idea who city could go for then.. was quite looking forward to a traditional fast winger. back to scouring FM to see who's good. lol 

Quite like Yarmelenko on the left but he;s more of a left-forward like podolski rather than a fast winger..


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Some CL thoughts:

- I think it's going to between United, Madrid, and Barcelona.
- Chelsea will reach the semis.
- Arsenal will have a tough group and will say hello to Europa, or will come across another hammering in the KO round.




redeadening said:


> damn razor, your post was cheering me up and making me optimistic
> 
> until i read the second line :wenger


I really do think Chelsea will will finish above one of the Manchester clubs.




Hohenheim of Light said:


> Don't be silly. Marin is 8*D
> 
> But that teddy..


It's for 2013/2014 season. :cool2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> united
> benfica
> basel
> idk psg
> ...


You are not better than Juventus.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

yes we are.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> yes we are.


You lost to 5th placed team in Serie A. Why wouldnt the best team in Serie A beat you. They are great and underrated team you know. They have a great coach and they also have Pirlo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

and that 5th place team lost to the 6th place premier league team, does that mean we're worse than chelsea?

i expect us to at least make the quarters of next season's competition, no matter who's in our group. aguero will be even better, silva, kompany, nasri, balotelli, hart, tevez, toure, they're all talents good enough to go far in the champions league. juventus might have pirlo, but our overall team beats juve any day of the week.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> and that 5th place team lost to the 6th place premier league team, does that mean we're worse than chelsea?
> 
> i expect us to at least make the quarters of next season's competition, no matter who's in our group. aguero will be even better, silva, kompany, nasri, balotelli, tevez, toure, they're all talents good enough to go far in the champions league.


Yeah but Mancini is not a great coach, he has poor record in Europe. He had a great squad with Inter in 2006 and 2007 and yet he failed to bring them to the quarters. Juve has great teamwork and they really do well against team that give them space. Their Midfield is so good. They just need a good striker. They will do well next season. 

Juve has Vidal, Barzagli, Marchisio, Chiellini, Buffon, Pirlo, etc. All them are amazing.

What did you expect from Manchester City last season? Did you expect them to make it far in the champions leauge?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Samoon said:


> You lost to 5th placed team in Serie A. Why wouldnt the best team in Serie A beat you. They are great and underrated team you know. They have a great coach and they also have Pirlo.


They didn't have to play in Europe. Teams like Milan, Napoli and Inter had more things other than Serie A to think of.

Juventus still have A LOT to prove. So does City as they got knocked out at the groups.


----------



## FighterBen123 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Will Man City be first seeds in next years competition? Because they are champions, but their UEFA ranking doesn't qualify for 1st seeds i don't think.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Samoon said:


> Yeah but Mancini is not a great coach, he has poor record in Europe. He had a great squad with Inter in 2006 and 2007 and yet he failed to bring them to the quarters. Juve has great teamwork and they really do well against team that give them space. Their Midfield is so good. They just need a good striker. They will do well next season.
> 
> What did you expect from Manchester City last season? Did you expect them to make it far in the champions leauge?


and city has all those things as well, we have a better attack, about even midfield, better defence and a similar keeper. failing to see where juventus beat us.

i expected us to finish top 3 in the league and not get very far in the champions league due to inexperience. we still managed to get 10 points which in 99% of years would've got us through.

mancini may have made a few mistakes with us in europe but i expect much more from a squad that has just won the title, scored a shitload and playing some very, very good football. i'dd be bitterly disappointed if we dont make the quarters, our away form hurt us both in the league and in europe. fix that up and we should be much better.

we're in pot 2, compared to pot 3 last season


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



FighterBen123 said:


> Will Man City be first seeds in next years competition? Because they are champions, but their UEFA ranking doesn't qualify for 1st seeds i don't think.


Nah I Believe they are going to be 2nd seeds in this year's competition.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Not sure I'd fancy any English team against Juventus. Look at what that core of players is doing in the Euro's. They need a striker though. 

I think Kagawa could have a major impact for us in Europe, especially as that is where we use our 4-5-1 more than not. Would be nice if we actually play Antonio Valencia this time round.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Juventus' midfield is comfortably better than City's, although City are better overall (on paper) as Juve's forward line is poor.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> and city has all those things as well, we have a better attack, about even midfield, better defence and a similar keeper. failing to see where juventus beat us.
> 
> i expected us to finish top 3 in the league and not get very far in the champions league due to inexperience. we still managed to get 10 points which in 99% of years would've got us through.
> 
> ...


Yes but thing is that Juve teamwork is amazing. They understand each other very well. Look how well they are doing in the Euros. Buffon is better than Hart. The Juve midfield is definitely better than City´s midfield.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

People seem to have forgot Juventus drew 600 games last season...

Not saying they are not a very good side. But they haven't been pushed yet. Their squad hasn't been stretched yet. Let's wait till next season to see if they are a "great" team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

and we have very good teamwork too. broken teams dont win the league. cant really point towards euro performance as to how good a club team is. our best players arent even in the euros...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> People seem to have forgot Juventus drew 600 games last season...
> 
> Not saying they are not a very good side. But they haven't been pushed yet. Their squad hasn't been stretched yet. Let's wait till next season to see if they are a "great" team.


If they had a top striker I'd make them one of the favourites for the tournament. Their goalkeeper, defence and midfield are elite. If they could score goals last season they would have won the league with plenty of time to spare. 

Giovinco is a nice addition, but still not enough.

They're still very much suited to tournament football though, because they're so difficult to beat.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> If they had a top striker I'd make them one of the favourites for the tournament. Their goalkeeper, defence and midfield are elite. If they could score goals last season they would have won the league with plenty of time to spare.
> 
> Giovinco is a nice addition, but still not enough.
> 
> They're still very much suited to tournament football though, because they're so difficult to beat.


Like Italy, they're most and important and influential player is Pirlo. Let's see how the 33 year old handles an intense schedule next season.

I agree that they can be dangerous. But I also think there is a chance they could buckle.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Does this look like the 2012-2013 Champions League Thread you sons of bitches?

But yeah, I am really hyped for this year, probably more than ever before. Chelsea have finally won one, hoping for City, Dortmund, Juventus, etc. to fight because they all want to prove something in the CL etc. Can't wait.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

After last year's effort in Europe, Dortmund really have something to prove. They were really disappointing in the Champions League. Juve will find it harder next year for sure having to juggle Europe and the league despite the squad they have, and as for City losing the 5th placed team in Italy, didn't that 5th placed team also beat Juve in the final of the Italian Cup?! Yes they did. Does that make Napoli better than Juve & City?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

^ That makes Napoli invincible.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I can pretty much guarrantee that Juventus will do better than City in next year's CL.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I can pretty much guarrantee that Juventus will do better than City in next year's CL.


What are you judging this on? I don't see why anyone would think this. People get too excited by new/reappearing teams too much. Same shit with Dortmund last year. Everyone said they were going to tear it up. Bottom of the group.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah, that's a ridiculous statement, particularly as they are a lower seed.

City can win it all. They're more than capable with that squad, especially if Tevez is on board.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> What are you judging this on? I don't see why anyone would think this. People get too excited by new/reappearing teams too much. Same shit with Dortmund last year. Everyone said they were going to tear it up. Bottom of the group.


To be fair Dortmund struggled generally at the start of last season, the loss of Sahin really had them in a state of transition. When they finally got it sorted they just went on a crazy run. Next season they should be okay with Gotze back in fitness and Reus joining, they shouldn't miss GOAT Shinji too much.

I don't there should be too much change at Juve.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> To be fair Dortmund struggled generally at the start of last season, the loss of Sahin really had them in a state of transition. When they finally got it sorted they just went on a crazy run. Next season they should be okay with Gotze back in fitness and Reus joining, they shouldn't miss GOAT Shinji too much.
> 
> I don't there should be too much change at Juve.


I do accept that and agree to an extent, but I also think they were very naive there too. The same with City. City are far better than Napoli. But they just got caught out.

Juventus do have older heads, so that shouldn't be a problem. But they've been away from the Champions League for a while now and I don't think their squad is deep when it comes to quality (maybe a bit hypocritical, because the Chelsea one wasn't last season either).

We'll see anyway. But I don't understand how Juventus are favourites over Man City at this point. I want to know the logic behind that.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Tasty looking first and last games. Don't like the derbys being so close together but I'll take a home mauling of the rags as a 4 day late birthday present. Still can't get over the last day of the season. Every football fan deserves to feel what we felt when Agueros shot hit the back of the net. To go from such a low to such a high in 3 minutes. Unbelievable. Scenes of euphoria at Eastlands. Will never be matched I dont think. Roll on 2012-2013. MCFC OK.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> What are you judging this on? I don't see why anyone would think this. People get too excited by new/reappearing teams too much. Same shit with Dortmund last year. Everyone said they were going to tear it up. Bottom of the group.


I'm judging this based on Juventus' tradition and experience in the CL not to mention they have a great team. I can actually see Juventus making the semi finals next year.

Meanwhile Manchester City may have a great squad but they don't have the experience necessary to advance to the later stages of the competition. This was showcased this year when we embarassed them at the Allianz, they lost to Napoli and if it wasn't for us having no interest in the last match they'd have 7 points overall instead of 10.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The new Liverp.....eer, Southampton kit


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

City will at least get to the last 4 of the CL.

United/City in the CL final would be insane.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Some good news CAPTAIN RAFA has signed a 4 year contract



> Rafael pens new deal
> 
> Rafael has signed a new four-year deal which will see the Brazilian full-back stay at Old Trafford until the end of the 2015/16 season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Watch him sit on the bench all season behind :jones


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

AVB confirmed as Spurs manager. I think he'll do well. Will the top players be staying though?

I'll get to witness his first defeat too (Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Can't wish him all the best, because he's at Spurs. I wish him 5th position  And maybe a Carling Cup. Maybe.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

AVB's first signing will be MRLSH.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> AVB's first signing will be MRLSH.


Too good for Tottenham. He can have Paulo Ferreira though. Actually, Paulo was boss against Benfica away. He can have Ross Turnbull.

Well if still harboured the slimmest hopes of getting Modric before, it's completely gone now :lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

United are announcing who will wear the No 7 shirt in 10 mins on the official website

edit: 

surprised Valencia has been given it, he has always said he didnt want it



> Kagawa #26,Valencia #7, Powell #25. Full 2012/13 squad numbers still TBC.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Maybe he thought he hadn't earned it yet? We all know Michael Owen has no shame so it didn't bother him to take it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

disrespectful to not retire it after all that owen did in it


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Valencia getting #7


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Owen was so good at United, that we had to cherish his 1 or 2 appearances in the past year.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao

My mate only bought the new United shirt with Valencia 25 on the back at the weekend. He's going to be pissed!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

More important news, I wonder what number :hazard will get. Please don't give him number 11 :bron3.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

200 for his wages


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Nige™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> My mate only bought the new United shirt with Valencia 25 on the back at the weekend. He's going to be pissed!


:lmao

I've seen this happen before. So brilliant.

I must have a Valencia #7 top.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Nige™;11681003 said:


> :lmao
> 
> My mate only bought the new United shirt with Valencia 25 on the back at the weekend. He's going to be pissed!


Tell him to buy a red table cloth for a couple of quid. Sorted (Y)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










:torres


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It's genius to be fair. People will have have the wrong numbers, some will stupid enough to buy a brand new shirt.

More £££££££££


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hazard will wear three thousand and fifty five. Or eight thousand and fifty five. Which ever one looks better.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> :torres


hey look, a stadium full of glory hunters who couldnt name the captain!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Kagawa gets the iconic #26, previously worn with distinction by United greats Obertan, Manucho and Taibi.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I would have thought Kagawa would have gotten #7.

#11 (for Chelsea) will probably go to Hazard.

@ Chelsea fans Would you prefer Ramires as a wide player or as a CM in his regular position?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah, expect Hazard get the #11. End of the day, it's just a number. It wasn't the number that defined the Drog.

In a 4-2-3-1 I want Ramires on the right. I don't think Ramires is a great ball winner, nor would he just sit in the 2, so would be more comfortable with him up and down on the right. He's a threat there for sure. His shooting is improving a lot.

However, in a 4-3-3 I want Ramires in the centre.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> *I would have thought Kagawa would have gotten #7.*
> 
> #11 (for Chelsea) will probably go to Hazard.
> 
> @ Chelsea fans Would you prefer Ramires as a wide player or as a CM in his regular position?


I could be wrong and Im sure Pogba/Morrison can correct me side but I believe they offered it too him and he turned it down saying he wanted to earn that shirt.

Edit

Also why is there a very disturbing gif of Jonjo & Kelly in my CP :hmm:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I could be wrong and Im sure Pogba/Morrison can correct me side but I believe they offered it too him and he turned it down saying he wanted to earn that shirt.


yep



> "I've just joined the team and haven't accomplished anything yet, I want to make a name for myself [at United] on my own terms."
> 
> Kagawa further elaborated that he had asked for a number with personal meaning, leading to speculation among Japanese media that the player could wear the 8, 26, or 29 he once wore at Cerezo Osaka, or the 23 shirt that brought him fame at Dortmund.
> 
> "I don't know which numbers are free," Kagawa told reporters. "I gave them my requests, but they aren't as important a number [as No. 7]"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I wonder who will get to wear Pogba's illustrious #42 shirt now that he's gone.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Reyna, McBride, Dempsey, Holden...Sebastian Lletget.

Lletget looking to break into the West Ham first team. I've rated him highly in all his matches with the youth U.S squads. I like him. Argentinean roots, grew up in the U.S. Hopefully he delivers on the hype.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

IPO of United shares on the NYSE. Apparently the funds will be used to reduce debt.

http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1549107/000104746912007026/a2210109zf-1.htm


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Live on Sky*



> Premier League Champions Manchester City, runners-up Manchester United and UEFA Champions League winners Chelsea kick off the Barclays Premier League 2012-13 season on Sky Sports.
> 
> In conjunction with the Premier League, Sky Sports today announced the first 42 Barclays Premier League fixtures to be shown exclusively live from August to November 2012, with every club featured by October 6.
> 
> ...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

just seen this :lmao :lmao










the kit isnt as bad as the rumoured one


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Obviously that kit deal wasn't as good as Kenny thought.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Jay Spearing :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

hey, he's on his snail, give him a break










swagalottus










swagastupendous


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao Tribal patterns. What were they thinking? Unfortunately it's a 3rd kit so won't get much use.

"Newcastle will play twice in three days at the start of the season after both UEFA and police refused pleas to reschedule games.

Alan Pardew's men face a televised Premier League trip to Chelsea on Saturday, 25 August - less than 48 hours after they play the first leg of their Europa League qualifier on Thursday, 23 August.

A statement from the club says: "Prior to the TV selections being made and in accordance with normal procedure, the club made an application to move the Chelsea game to Sunday, 26 August.

"Unfortunately, the Metropolitan Police refused this request on the basis of other scheduled activities in and around London at this time."

London conspiracy! Roman's bought them off.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That 3rd kit is better than wearing a tablecloth :kobe


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










:hazard gonna :hazard

I wonder if 17 will be his official number next season.










De Bruyne looking like DE BOSS.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










away kit looks a lot better than i thought it would


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Noel or Liam, whichever one it is, is a fucking clown. One of the most punchable faces in the history of everything.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> away kit looks a lot better than i thought it would


It's almost a copy of the Arsenal away/alt kit from 03-05.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










that one?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yep, that's a nice looking red x there SNRUB 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i can see it


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I can't :downing

But I know which one you're talking about, they got it when their sponsor changed to O2 I think, after the Dreamcast (lol worthy console) one expired. First season they had it was probably 02/03.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:fergie has said a few reserve players are going on the pre-season tour, including Tyler Blackett, who plays at left back, he was part of the FAYC winning team last year, wouldnt be surprised to see him coming in as Evra's backup instead of someone being brought in


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> away kit looks a lot better than i thought it would


NOEL :mark: :mark:

Nice home kit he's rocking, but that away kit is shocking (*prepares anus*).

Did you see the triffic Focus interview with :balo2 last year? He basically denied all the crazy stories associated with him, apart from the bathroom fireworks and coming home with a trampoline and vespa scooters stories.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

http://twitter.com/#!/50soandygray

:lmao



> After the five hour romp, they shared a cigarette. "Was I any good?" she asked nervously. "You'd struggle on a cold night at The Britannia."


:messi


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That is probably the greatest account ever made :lmao


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

http://m.mirror.co.uk/article?id=1134182/










Blimey. I didn't even recognise him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










ep


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*meh all look the same to me anyway.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:suarez2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seabs said:


> *meh all look the same to me anyway.*


if thats the case, maybe you wouldnt mind selling us kagawa for 6 million and have park in your starting 11


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> if thats the case, maybe you wouldnt mind selling us kagawa for 6 million and have park in your starting 11


:fergie


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This Chelsea forum is superb. I already told Kiz that one guy said that we should have sold Ashley Cole and replaced him with Fabio Coentrao because Cole does not have good technique. This comment was made today.

Now I just saw this beauty in the Hazard thread:



> Number 17 or not. He is no good. His youtube videos are worst that Mata's before we signed him. Even Meiriles had better fans than this chap. I want Falcao and/or Pato.


:hazard


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

only chelsea site worth a damn is weaintgotnohistory.com

they deal with matters in a mostly logical, rational, mostly non fanboyish ways. and always have great tactical info and stats

like the other day, they had a vote over which player chelsea should buy, hulk or modric

modric won by a pretty good margin. hulk is recognised as a luxury signing


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> This Chelsea forum is superb. I already told Kiz that one guy said that we should have sold Ashley Cole and replaced him with Fabio Coentrao because Cole does not have good technique. This comment was made today.
> 
> Now I just saw this beauty in the Hazard thread:
> 
> ...


people on bluemoon say that ozil isn't even close to silva. like, not even close. laughed pretty hard. if we sold silva to madrid (which we won't) i'd be investing said cash directly back into ozil


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The useless Chairman responds to Usmanov:



> The Arsenal chairman, Peter Hill-Wood, has staunchly defended the running of the club against the vitriolic criticism levelled against the board by the 30% owner, the Uzbek billionaire Alisher Usmanov. Hill-Wood maintained that Arsenal's policy of spending only what they earn is correct, as is the stance that the American majority owner Stan Kroenke, and former shareholders such as Hill-Wood who made millions selling their shares to Kroenke, should not be expected to put money into the club. Hill-Wood described Usmanov's attack on this approach, which Arsenal call a self-financing model, as "not at all helpful".
> 
> The chairman, who made £5.5m selling his shares to Kroenke, said the club provides Arsène Wenger with as much money as possible for players, but cannot compete with Manchester City's Abu Dhabi-backed wealth. At the end of a week in which Arsenal's captain, Robin van Persie, announced he will not sign a new contract, citing a lack of ambition for success, Hill-Wood said: "We don't have the same oil wealth that [City's owner] Sheikh Mansour has. He is prepared to pay astronomical figures for players; we cannot pay that sort of money, and we can't compete."
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jul/06/peter-hill-wood-arsenal-alisher-usmanov

So, there we go--Arsenal Financial Corporation talking at its peak!

That bolded line disgusts me. So, is that the benchmark for success at Arsenal? "Don't worry, folks. We are overachieving. We have been since we were established as a Football Business Club--we have never been relegated! Yay!"


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


> http://m.mirror.co.uk/article?id=1134182/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't recognise him at first but then you said blimey..., and I saw the Villa logo in the back I thought it was Stan. Damn he's changed, hopefully he is getting better. Really missed him towards the end of last season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Arsenal :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> The useless Chairman responds to Usmanov:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, after reading this I gotta say I'm glad Bayern is run by people such as Uli Hoeneß and Karl-Heinz Rummenigge.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Football fans are idiots. I didn't think we had as many idiots supporting Arsenal, but it looks like I'm wrong :no:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rumours coming out of Russia claiming that Mancini is going to become the Russian national team manager, cant see it being true, loads of people have been linked with that job


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> Football fans are idiots.


*They're not idiots. They just don't understand football.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> Rumours coming out of Russia claiming that Mancini is going to become the Russian national team manager, cant see it being true, loads of people have been linked with that job


:lmao what

just what. reading the rumour now, their president signed mancini and then quit? god it's piss easy being a 'journalist'


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Realized I haven't posted ITT yet. 

Prediction for next season: AVB to get Spurs relegated.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> Realized I haven't posted ITT yet.
> 
> Prediction for next season: AVB to get Spurs relegated.


nah i reckon he will do well, they will bring some good players in, Sigurdsson signed already, Vertonghen and adebayor will come in, then they will have money from the likely modric sale


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What are your predictions on who are going to get relegated next season? 

I think it will be Southampton, Wigan and QPR.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Southampton, Swansea and Norwich.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Swansea City, Wigan Athletic, Reading


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> Football fans are idiots. I didn't think we had as many idiots supporting Arsenal, but it looks like I'm wrong :no:


I think you really need to look deep before making these superficial comments. I'll cover two issues:

- First, Arsenal is foremost a FOOTBALL club. None of us football fans in this forum is here to support a business transaction. Everybody is here because they love Football. The point of contemplation with Arsenal has never been about not winning trophies. The major point is the inability to challenge for trophies and finishing 20 points behind the top-2 teams in England presently. That's what Gunners don't want. Nobody wants a marquee 50 million signing at Arsenal. They just want to see one or two players added and strengthened. If we had signed a proper CB in January 2010, we would have been PL champions that year. We wouldn't have been raped by Barcelona at Camp Nou. That is the frustrating part. Spending money is stupidity; knowing when to spend money and how to spend money is business. Point.

- Secondly, Football is a simple game. It's very simple. It's so simple that it has 22 players and 1 ball and the main objective is to put the ball back into the net. It's not Quantum Physics.

A lot of people seem to forget that we were the second-most successful club in English Football at the start of the PL era. You can only play fair on a fair-play ground. Anything otherwise suggests genuine _idiocy_.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

QPR, Reading, Wigan


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

REading, Southampton, Norwich.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Reading (hopefully), Norwich and Wigan


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> QPR, Reading, Bolton


*Bolton?

QPR and Soton should be fine if they invest wisely and they have the funds to do it. QPR already well on their way to that too. I can see Norwich really struggling. Reading are the obvious picks and probably justifiably so. I think West Ham will stay up but they'll be around the scrap. I say Wigan every season so why break the mould. 

Putting myself on the spot right now I'd say Reading/Wigan/Norwich but it's all irrelevant until the season starts and the transfer window shuts.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Bolton?
> 
> QPR and Soton should be fine if they invest wisely and they have the funds to do it. QPR already well on their way to that too. I can see Norwich really struggling. Reading are the obvious picks and probably justifiably so. I think West Ham will stay up but they'll be around the scrap. I say Wigan every season so why break the mould.
> 
> Putting myself on the spot right now I'd say Reading/Wigan/Norwich but it's all irrelevant until the season starts and the transfer window shuts.*


:argh: they're getting relegated again


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Reading
QPR
Norwich ( I think they are going to struggle without Lambert and Holt too if he leaves)

Hope Swansea stay up and they continue to play excellent football under Laudrup as they did under Rodgers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

holt signed a 3 year deal a few days ago


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

QPR aren't going anywhere. They've got money to spend and they've already got a couple of decent signings in Park & Diakite, Fabio too. They'll be in the bottom half and might hover around the drop zone but they'll survive.

Reading need to strengthen I think. Guthrie & Pogrebnyak are good signings but I don't think they're strong enough defensively and they don't have a big squad. Southampton will leak goals but score some too, could be similar to Blackpool a couple of seasons ago. West Ham will be tough to beat and Sam will see them safe. All three promoted clubs survived last year and most people wrote Swansea & Norwich off, QPR too so you never know.

I think Norwich might struggle without Lambert this season and it's tough to call how they'll do. Wigan's younger plays are developing well and they seemed to find their form, whether they can keep it up we'll see but they might just have enough.

I'll go for Southampton, Reading & Norwich to drop.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah, we will probably have a right uphill battle this season without Lambert at the helm. To be honest I was expecting a relegation scrap even if he was still here. Hopefully Hughton can keep the old guard motivated for one more year while players like Pilkington, Howson and the two Bennetts really fulfill their potential.

Heart says:

18) QPR
19) Stoke
20) Wigan

Head says:

18) Norwich
19) Southampton
20) Wigan


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i think there'll be a shock relegation next season, possibly someone like a stoke. reading, southampton both have money, as well as qpr, and west ham a building a pretty good survival team

i'll go southampton, norwich and stoke. it'll probably change by the end of the window


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Why do you think Stoke will get relegated Snurb? I really find that unlikely.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Stoke should be fine. Got a strong squad with plenty of premier league experience now and they don't have Europe this season to hurt their League form. *


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I just noticed: the last time Arsenal didn't have a recognized world class player in the side was 2007-2008 season and we came the closest to winning the League that season (5 points off), with Fabregas and Adebayor making a name for themselves.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> I just noticed: the last time Arsenal didn't have a recognized world class player in the side was 2007-2008 season and we came the closest to winning the League that season (5 points off), with Fabregas and Adebayor making a name for themselves.


*I think you're forgetting about Szczesny & Bendtner who are both world class players (in their mind)*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



just1988 said:


> *I think you're forgetting about Szczesny & Bendtner who are both world class players (in their mind)*


We're losing Bendtner. *cries*

If we played him centrally, he's a fine striker. But looking at Giroud (since they are similar), I think we would do well keeping Vela.

Wenger thinks Szczesny isn't good enough yet. I heard he bid 12 million for a GK in the French league. No idea who that is. We do need a strong GK. Woj was pretty meh during the second half of last season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> I just noticed: the last time Arsenal didn't have a recognized world class player in the side was 2007-2008 season and we came the closest to winning the League that season (5 points off), with Fabregas and Adebayor making a name for themselves.


To be honest I'm not so confident of that happening again. While we mightn't have had any proven dead certain beyond doubt World Class players back then, we did have plenty of supremely talents young players (Cesc, VP, Sagna, and Adebayor who actually worked hard for the team back then), along with a solid group more experienced players, who while not World Class, we're still good and consistent (Gilberto (even though he didn't play much), Gallas, Toure, Rosicky, Hleb). That 07/08 team has probably been our best during our 7 year run without a trophy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> We're losing Bendtner. *cries*
> 
> If we played him centrally, he's a fine striker. But looking at Giroud (since they are similar), I think we would do well keeping Vela.
> 
> Wenger thinks Szczesny isn't good enough yet. *I heard he bid 12 million for a GK in the French league.* No idea who that is. We do need a strong GK. Woj was pretty meh during the second half of last season.


lloris


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> To be honest I'm not so confident of that happening again. While we mightn't have had any proven dead certain beyond doubt World Class players back then, we did have plenty of supremely talents young players (Cesc, VP, Sagna, and Adebayor who actually worked hard for the team back then), along with a solid group more experienced players, who while not World Class, we're still good and consistent (Gilberto (even though he didn't play much), Gallas, Toure, Rosicky, Hleb). That 07/08 team has probably been our best during our 7 year run without a trophy.


I'm not that confident either. With van Persie, we actually had a chance of contesting again, but now, top-4 seems a competition with Spurs and Liverpool.




Mr. Snrub said:


> lloris


An upgrade on Flappy-ainski, so won't mind.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I highly doubt we'll get Lloris. There's no way we could keep both him and Szczensy happy. Lloris is the better of the two now, but I see more potential in Szczensy, and the only way he'll achieve that potential is if he keeps playing, so as great a deal as 12M for Lloris would be, I think we'd have to pass that one up right now. Hopefully Lyon come to their senses and start asking for more for Lloris too. Didn't they pay ~15M for him? Surely they don't want to make a loss on him. Will be annoying if he ends up at Spurs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> An upgrade on Flappy-ainski, so won't mind.


Lloris would be better than your first choice, would you guys really spend money on a keeper that is going to be ahead of the guy you've been developing who is now coming into his own?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

when the rumours first came up they didnt make sense at all. lloris is one of the best keepers around, outside of the usual mentioned ones, he's captain of a big national team and a big club. should be commanding about 20 mil.

and they paid about 6 mil for him.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> Lloris would be better than your first choice, would you guys really spend money on a keeper that is going to be ahead of the guy you've been developing who is now coming into his own?


No.

Additionally I don't see AW paying the amount being bandied about on a GK either. He will keep faith with Sczesny.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> Lloris would be better than your first choice, would you guys really spend money on a keeper that is going to be ahead of the guy you've been developing who is now coming into his own?


There is not much difference, but at this point, yes.

I wouldn't have any problem if Wenger signed him. Szczesny was poor in the second half of the season and the only reason people don't notice this is because of the difference in class between him and Almunia/Fabianski. They make Woj look world class. With Szczesny, we eventually have a GK who can join an elite list, but he's far more stupid right now.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Haven't done my predictions yet:

1. Manchester United
2. Chelsea
3. Man City (Reckon they'll get far in the CL tho, semi finals i think)
4.Tottenham



18. Aston Villa :troll
19. Southampton
20. Wigan


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

My new predictions now that van Persie is gone: 

1. Chelsea
2. City
3. United
4. Spurs
5. Arsenal
6. Liverpool


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea will be lucky to get 4th with the crap business we are doing.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

1. Utd;
2. City
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Spurs
6. Newcastle.

I don't think RVP leaving is all doom and gloom to be honest. If Giroud and Podolski adapt well, they will get us goals, perhaps enough to secure a fourth placed finish. Also I think if Spurs lose both Modric and VDV and if rumours regarding their departures are true, they will struggle.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Chelsea will be lucky to get 4th with the crap business we are doing.


That sounds ungrateful because we just signed Hazard and Marin, but the fact that we seem to refuse to look at the centre of midfield is pissing me off. Only flimsy links to Modric who is off to Madrid anyway.

On top of that, we want Maicon. And links to Ibrahimovic today. This isn't 2008!

And now Schurrle (who I wouldn't mind, but sort out the things that are desperate first). We should be offering Madrid £15m for Sahin (they have barely used him and got him for cheap, they can't be demanding a lot for him, fuck them). This could solve their money issue for Modric, so it might look inviting.

I keep hearing about bridging the gap between us and Manchester and challenging on all fronts. Impossible with this squad. It's not good enough.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think the title will be staying in Manchester next season , Chelsea will improve to 3rd but I don't see Di Matteo leading them to the title.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Manchester City
Manchester United
Chelsea 
Arsenal(Yup)
Spurs 
Pool 
Newcastle 

As things from the window Stand I'd say. Chelsea still have to improve that centre half position but everywhere else tops what the other 5 teams have I'd say


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Manchester United 
Manchester City
Chelsea
Liverpool
Newcastle
Arsenal
Tottenham


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We'll bounce back with a vengeance and win the league by 12 points, minimum.

Ooooooor, Fergie doesn't address the midfield issues claiming Anderson is our saviour in which case, we finish 3rd.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i'll wait until the season starts before making any final predictions on the top 6 or so teams. Lots of transfers that could take place but right now i'm leaning towards

City
United
Chelsea
Spurs
Arsenal
Newcastle
Liverpool

Now depending on transfers and whatnot that could shuffle around a little.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Chelsea will be lucky to get 4th with the crap business we are doing.


More like you'll get Pep in January and end up becoming the first club to win the CL back-to-back. ep


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The Terry case has started

just seen these tweets from it



> Prosecution say that Terry accepts using "fuck off, fuck off", "f black cunt" and "f nobhead" but defence will be "sarcastic exclamation"
> 
> Crown says there is "very little dispute" between lipreading experts on what Terry said to Ferdinand. Defence claims it was 'sarcastic'


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> The Terry case has started
> 
> just seen these tweets from it


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










:terry arrives at court.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao defending racism as sarcasm.

Unbelievable :wilkins


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:arry's lawyer would have told him to say he called Anton a "big cheat" or the old "Did you just say I called you a black c***?".

Edit- is that my word with him? :wilkins


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah is :wilkins his lawyer? ique2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Not wearing a black suit



























:terry*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Let's be honest about it, although racism is wrong you can't really blame JT for it because it's all a case of education. It's obvious that he's thick as fuck. Give him a short term jail sentence to send a message to the rest of society. Then when he's out make him go through some sort of course, whatever they do to other who are found guilty of such offences.

Ohh how things change, 24 hours ago he was having the time of his life.







*


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Education... Each player is given a guideline from the PFA at the start of each season, On what they are allowed to say. Terry has no excuse, other then he is a vile creature


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

ENGLANDS RACIST LION


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

so is being racist actually a crime or what?

maybe i should join JT's legal team. Unbelievable, thousands of pounds and the best they could think of was "being sarcastic"?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> so is being racist actually a crime or what?
> 
> maybe i should join JT's legal team. Unbelievable, thousands of pounds and the best they could think of was "being sarcastic"?


Well they didn't prosecute him for shits & giggles.

I hope the prick gets sent down for a while and he can have a family reunion in there. It's just a pity if he does get a prison sentence he'll be kept in isolation. I'd love him to get brutalised in the showers.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

ok but seriously since when is being racist a crime? or am i just thinking of america?

i mean, is using the n word a crime? discriminating at work? is this like a human resources thing?

and since when does the n word have any stigma in the UK? i thought it was just a term of historical stigma in america


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

He cant get sent to prision as its not in front of a jury, the most he can get is a £2,500 fine. But then the FA could take action if he is guilty.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The very idea of racism being a criminal offence is lolworthy.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'd say it's treated as a Misdemeanor more than anything. Like 07 said you won't really get sent to prison for it but most likely just a very hefty fine depending on the severity


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It shouldn't even be a matter for a criminal court. If the person who is abused wants to pursue the matter it should be done via civil proceedings.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> Rio Ferdinand ‏@rioferdy5
> Film of the day: Liar Liar....starring Jim Carey. what a film!!


I think I'll be photoshopping the movie poster later.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

rio still mad that john terry proved what 'footballing reasons' are during the euros










Its ok to be mad rio. :terry

oh and steamed hams, it would be more appropriate to use 'the invention of lieing'. Ricky and Terry are both englishmen ofcourse


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Didn't some idiot get sent to prison just recently for sending racist comments to/about Muamba on Twitter? I agree that a prison sentence is ridiculous though and would set a dangerous precedent


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:terry inability to clear the ball before it went over the line was saved by :blatter not wanting technology up to now.

Hams your sig is fantastic.



> Sam Wallace ‏@SamWallaceIndy
> Terry trial resumes at 1pm. There is *a man* in a #CFC shirt outside Westminster Magistrates holding an (almost) lifesize pic of John Terry


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/140023-joel.html ?

:terry


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I do have to say, Rio seems more butthurt over this than anyone. Judging by the statements his brother has made it doesn't seem like he cares too much at all.

This whole thing could have been solved in two weeks if the FA conducted a small investigation.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hams sig is fantastic

but a clearance is a clearance. who saved england son? 

:terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seb said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/140023-joel.html ?
> 
> :terry


I cannot say whether it was me or not :side:

Terry's defence of this is terrible. He should have just owned up from the time it came out and said that he was wrong to say it, ask for forgiveness and take his ban.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Terry did the same shit against Trinidad & Tobago at World Cup 2006. I mean spectacular goal line clearance rather than racial abuse.

:bridge


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i will admit though, i do like anton now far more. seems like he doesnt even give a shit and just wants to move on. made terry seem not so bad

unfortunately, terry's defence is lols worthy

i wonder if the life sized cardboard cutout of JT can be captain of chelsea now. it'll just stand there, it'll protect the goal when the ball will hits it, and occasionally a small bump will knock it down. it'll be like john terry never left

:terry


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Will the cardboard cut-out fall over on its own on a slightly breezy day?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

ofcourse. and the best part is, the cutout wont racially abuse anyone, shag any ex girlfriends or knee alex sanchez

so if anything it might be an improvement


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

so the premier league title visited my university today


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Update from the court where Anton Ferdinand has taken the stand (this was actually said)-

Ferdinand said:


> "He called me a c*** and I called him a c*** back and he gave me a gesture as if to say my breath smelled. I said to him 'How can you call me a c***? You shagged your team-mate's missus, you're a c***.


:terry :torres :bridge


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bet Terry wishes he could repeat the trick with Bridge's current partner.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

lfc have got a tough start and it will be risky for we will play attacking football as well


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Hollywood Hams said:


> Update from the court where Anton Ferdinand has taken the stand (this was actually said)-
> 
> Ferdinand said:
> 
> :terry :torres :bridge


modern english football really is quite inspirational


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Hollywood Hams said:


> I think I'll be photoshopping the movie poster later.


He's only just got round to seeing it ?

They show that film every single day on ITV2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Away from the terry news Roberto Mancini has just signed a new 5 year deal with Man City


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That contract won't last 5 years, especially if the City board begin to harbour plans to win the Champions League. But he is the right man to ensure more Premier League trophies for them, and long term stability. The market is thin on top quality coaches that are avalible, anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Desecrated said:


> That contract won't last 5 years, especially if the City board begin to harbour plans to win the Champions League. But he is the right man to ensure more Premier League trophies for them, and long term stability. The market is thin on top quality coaches that are avalible, anyway.


Kinda agree with this. Good in the league. Flop in Europe. Sounds harsh, but it's upto him to change that now.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I reckon over the next 5-10 years we'll see a Barca/Madrid final and a United/City final - I hope so anyway as they'd be both incredible atmospheres!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Vader13 said:


> I reckon over the next 5-10 years we'll see a *Barca/Madrid* final and a United/City final - I hope so anyway as they'd be both incredible atmospheres!


Certainly something that Platini tried to do this year. I for one hope it doesn't happen until he's out of office.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

A Barca/Madrid final would be filled with so much shenanigans.

Uefalona etc...

:torres


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hoping for amazing ties involving Juve, City, Madrid, and Barca next season. I'd rather have the El Clasico in the QF stages. It would open up the space for others. I'd prefer an unexpected team winning it (like Chelsea) over the predictable "heavyweight" winning it. I hope both City and Juve do well.

I want to ask a question though: which is the team that will rape us away in the CL next season? (Y)


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bayern to go to the final again next season:robben


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Bayern to go to the final again next season:robben


And lose in penalties again. :torres


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Samoon said:


> And lose in penalties again. :torres


The better team will eventually be rewarded.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Samoon said:


> And lose in penalties again. :torres


Against a severely weakened Arsenal side that's 7th in the league and down to 10 men, with Bayern previously enjoying a 2-0 lead just right before stoppage time.

PS: just played fifa and this is exactly what happened.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The team that finishes their chances should be rewarded.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> The team that finishes their chances should be rewarded.


Of course you'd say that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It is a fair statement, no?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

cos it makes sense?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> It is a fair statement, no?


It absolutely is. I meant such a comment is expected from a Chelsea fan after this season:robben


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Goals win games, simple as that. You don't get goals or points for pretty passing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Some questions the prosecutor has asked Terry this afternoon :lmao



> Prosecutor: Has anyone ever said to you "you English cunt?" Terry: "yes, I just laugh it off".
> 
> Prosecutor: "have you heard 'your mum is a slag'? Terry: Yes
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> *Prosecutor: You're the victim here aren't? You've been stitched up right and proper haven't you? Terry: yeah*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Goals win games, simple as that. You don't get goals or points for pretty passing.


Typical English response. How well have England done over the years playing 'results football'? Passing football has been proven to be the most effective way of getting goals recently too.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> Typical English response. How well have England done over the years playing 'results football'? Passing football has been proven to be the most effective way of getting goals recently too.


True but the fact remains a goal's a goal. You can pass it round all you want, pissing about without threatening the goal like Barca did in the second half against Chelsea, if you get taken on the break, shit happens. A goal's a goal. The problem with England is we were so negative that when we got the ball we were so far back we couldn't get out where Chelsea used the ball better and had players in more advanced positions than we did at the Euros.

Watching Rovers under Sam you quickly learn that a shit win's better than nothing. Look what happened trying to play more attractive football under Kean with better players like Hoilett, Rochina & Formica compared to the Dioufs & Jason Roberts. It was hard to accept Sam's style at first but you quickly realise what's important.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> Typical English response.


*It's a FACT actually. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

you dont understand football


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hitting the bar from a penalty and hitting the post = not threatening the goal. England were also far less negative than Chelsea, we just can't keep the ball because we're technically horrendous and thus spent a lot of time on the back foot and defending, whereas Chelsea just chose to park 10 in the box for 3 straight matches.

At no point did :kean play attractive football. Slightly less boring than Allardyce, but even Tony Pulis can manage that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seb said:


> At no point did :kean play attractive football. Slightly less boring than Allardyce, but even Tony Pulis can manage that.





Nige™ said:


> Watching Rovers under Sam you quickly learn that a shit win's better than nothing. Look what happened *trying to play more attractive football* under Kean with better players like Hoilett, Rochina & Formica compared to the Dioufs & Jason Roberts. It was hard to accept Sam's style at first but you quickly realise what's important.


We kept the ball on the ground more and didn't solely play for set pieces like we did under Sam but Kean was naive in thinking he could play Barca style football with players who aren't capable of doing so. The standard dropped more this season but there were some promising signs in his half season in charge when we played Liverpool off the park to get Woy the sack.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> Typical English response. How well have England done over the years playing 'results football'? Passing football has been proven to be the most effective way of getting goals recently too.




Well that's innacurate in my view. If it was such a shit way to win matches then why did we win the Champions League then? Also I seem to have missed the part where we were talking about Spain at the Euros?

Regardless, the way England played and the way Chelsea played were not the same, most of that has come from "well one of them is the England international side and the other plays in England so they have to be similar" I think. The quality of the England players when they had the chance to get a bit of posession or counter and the quality of us in the same situation were miles apart. I actually had faith of us on the counter and to atleast not lose the ball immediately if we were lucky enough to take the ball of Barca or Bayern, not with the England international side though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

to be fair though, if rooney had been better during the euros he coulda buried a lot of good chances

england didnt create much, but they had a few chances which they couldnt finish


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seb said:


> Hitting the bar from a penalty and hitting the post = not threatening the goal. England were also far less negative than Chelsea, we just can't keep the ball because we're technically horrendous and thus spent a lot of time on the back foot and defending, whereas Chelsea just chose to park 10 in the box for 3 straight matches.
> 
> At no point did :kean play attractive football. Slightly less boring than Allardyce, but even Tony Pulis can manage that.


Liverpool hit the woodwork about a million times last season. If you don't put the ball in the net then you don't deserve to win.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










































Da fuck. Crazy Japs :lmao

https://www.facebook.com/Devil.Magazine


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

My favourites were Bebe getting the #7 and Sir Alex Cena.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


> Da fuck. Crazy Japs :lmao
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Devil.Magazine


That's too funny :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


> Da fuck. Crazy Japs :lmao
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Devil.Magazine


:wilkins


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I love Evra's face in the last pic.

''The fuck?''


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Jesus guys stop quoting it... lol.. or take the pics out at least.. 
Great pics though.. lol


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

You would think that with such a rectangular head that Welbeck would opt for a different hair cut.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Danny rocks the Fresh Prince look.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:torres some twat outside the court


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

john terry sr?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

finally got a pic of joel


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ambulance behind him ready to take him back to the mental home.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fuck you, Kiz!

Court case has turned funny. For some reason, the prosecutor took a swipe at Arsenal when questioning Cole.



> Crown to Ashley Cole: 'You used to play for Arsenal, the crowd doesn't make any noise at the Emirates do they?' [LAUGHTER in court]
> Cole: "Am I supposed to laugh at that?"
> Cole: "If you're saying Loftus Road is louder than the Emirates I'd say: 'no, it's not."
> Crown: "Let's not get into that"
> Cole: "You're the one who brought it up"


:cashley has been hilarious reading the updtaes.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

"I was looking forward to a night out"

Ashley Cole knows what his priorities are

:cashley :terry


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

As this year goes on I am starting to like Ashley Cole as a person.

I feel dirty


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:wilkins on the stand now :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Terry bringing out the BIG GUNS

maybe :jose will be joining us tomorrow

follow by didier

"THIS TRIAL IS A FUCKING DISGRACE"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> Terry bringing out the BIG GUNS
> 
> maybe :jose will be joining us tomorrow
> 
> ...


A statement from :jose which is being read out now :lol



Mourinho said:


> I am certain John Terry is not a racist. JT was a first rate conduit between players, staff and fans. I knew he was exactly right candidate for selection as captain for Chelsea. I have no hesitation in stating he never once saw John Terry using racist language.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> As this year goes on I am starting to like Ashley Cole as a person.
> 
> I feel dirty


*Nah, Ashley Cole can go fuck himself. I only make £55,000 a week I need a new job* :'(


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

maybe if you paid the best left back on earth a fair wage he wouldnt have left


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> :wilkins on the stand now :lmao


My word. That is impressive. This young man here is not a racist your honour.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> Chelsea defender John Terry "lost it" before racially abusing QPR's Anton Ferdinand, a court has heard. Prosecutor Duncan Penny said Mr Terry made the offensive comment because he had had enough of being "humiliated in public".


Maybe he should stop missing penalties in champions league finals .


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> maybe if you paid the best left back on earth a fair wage he wouldnt have left


:cashley


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

John Terry using a serial cheat and a recently convicted drink driver as character references. You couldn't make it up.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

hes also england's best football player

checkmate


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Should get Adrian Mutu up there as well , a well known cocaine user will add some credibility to Terry's case.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

the united away kit is going to be released next friday, it will be the one of the left here, at least its better than the home one, the two in the middle are keeper's shirts


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



just1988 said:


> *Nah, Ashley Cole can go fuck himself. I only make £55,000 a week I need a new job* :'(


Money is relative and he was worth far more than that.



Joel said:


> A statement from :jose which is being read out now :lol


:jose :terry1

Not surprised to see one scumbag defend another.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

if worst came to worst :jose could always show up and eye gouge the judge


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Or confront him in the car park after the trial :jose


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seb said:


> Or confront him in the car park after the trial :jose


Your sig is boss!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> the united away kit is going to be released next friday, it will be the one of the left here, at least its better than the home one, the two in the middle are keeper's shirts


Not really feeling the plaid


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i did think the away kit had escaped without having to have gingham on it, but no they had to put it on the shorts :no:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-18791781

"great aplomb"

:wilkins

He took to the stand :mark: shame you can't film in court.

Mourinho sent some letter as well. And Kalou submitted a written statement which various chelski players signed including Torres. Hope he just drew a :torres smiley.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*United usually have a decent kit but this year looks so bad, I saw a guy for the first time in Manchester wearing the new home kit on monday and you really can't appreciate how ugly it is until you see it in person.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> i did think the away kit had escaped without having to have gingham on it, but no they had to put it on the shorts :no:


:fergie

Still defo an improvment on the home kit.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> :torres some twat outside the court


:cashley


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

how purple


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think it looks bad but I probably need to see a bigger pic to be sure.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

that keeper kit is grotesque.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

No wonder Van Persie wants out.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This is going to be my first season watching Eurosoccer 

That kit looks like Barney exploded mid field


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Those Arsenal shirts are hideous


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Looks pretty awful but I reckon it could grow on people tbh


----------



## SankSpraying (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

its either man uniteds or man citys the title this year thats is quite obvs and qpr will go down even though they have sighned Park but they still you.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Lmao


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Terry's going down! He's goooing down! He's goooooing down! HE'S GOING!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


>


XD!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

purple is an awesome color, imo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










Oh sweet baby Jesus please be a fake.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

stink lines. nice.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea joining the competition for worst kit of the season I see :downing


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


>


United's home kit needs to look like a table cloth...

...because we're always top of the table! Ha-har!!!




(Let me make my joke, City fans.)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Please say that Chelsea 3rd kit is a fake. The home and away kits are probs best in the league, lets not ruin it with the 3rd kit


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

this was taken outside court, Joel's dog?













verdict should be in an hours time


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*There's a lot of awful kits this season, it's as though the Premiership are trying to force viewers away with ghastly kits.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

NOT GUILTY


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry :terry 

SUCK IT FERDINANDS


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:terry
Suck it


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:suarez2

Rios gonna be overly pissed after everything that's happened :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

^ Terry and Capello should the ones who are pissed.

Terry lost the England captaincy over this. Capello lost his job over this.

And Terry was innocent...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

somewhere on a beach, capello just checked his iphone for the news, and is laughing his fucking ass off


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










WORLD LOVE YOU



fpalm


so the judge accepts that Terry said 'fucking black cunt', but cant be sure whether it was used as an insult :kenny


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

you just typed 'fucking black cunt', oops, guess youre racist

oh wait, so am i!

innocent until proven guilty!

found not guilty

#suckIt


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> Former Football Association chief executive Mark Palios on Sky Sports News: "All of this has left people in the game under no doubt that casual racism has no part to play.
> 
> "It's been painful, long and drawn-out, particularly for the people involved, but it does make a statement."


:lmao it sends nothing. he admitted to using the phrase fucking black cunt, amongst others, but him being not guilty makes a statement? liverpool would be absolutely filthy with this.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fucking white cunt. :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao it sends nothing. *he admitted to using the phrase fucking black cunt, amongst others, but him being not guilty makes a statement? * liverpool would be absolutely filthy with this.


yes

#dealWithIt


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:terry

:suarez2

:evra

LOL.

Bit harsh on Suarez to be honest. John Terry taken to court with video evidence!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Terry admits repeating the word sarcastically. As in, "oh yeah sure, I said fucking black cunt, sure". And there is no way anyone can argue against it.

I don't see how this has anything to do with Suarez or Liverpool.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:terry

Officially not racist.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Why is there no way that anyone can argue about it?

Never said this has anything to do with Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Terry admits repeating the word sarcastically. As in, "oh yeah sure, I said fucking black cunt, sure". And there is no way anyone can argue against it.
> 
> I don't see how this has anything to do with Suarez or Liverpool.


because there's a precedent in place. to be found not guilty after admitting to saying it is quite frankly ridiculous. he should be facing a ban just like suarez did, but instead gets away with it cos it was sarcasm. ludicrous really.



> Chief magistrate Howard Riddle 1/2: "It is therefore possible that what he [Terry] said was not intended as an insult but rather as a challenge to what he believed had been said [by Ferdinand] to him"


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lol, can we not have a compromise on today's big news stories by fining Rangers £2500 and making Terry play in the Scottish third division?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Destiny said:


> Why is there no way that anyone can argue about it?


Because there is no evidence to prove that he wasn't just repeating it. That was the whole point of this week. To study the evidence. The evidence was crap, so the Chief Magistrate had no choice but to rule not guilty.



Destiny said:


> Never said this has anything to do with Liverpool.


It wasn't just directed at you. And anyway, you said it was a bit harsh on Suarez. What does it have to do with Suarez?



Mr. Snrub said:


> because there's a precedent in place. to be found not guilty after admitting to saying it is quite frankly ridiculous. he should be facing a ban just like suarez did, but instead gets away with it cos it was sarcasm. ludicrous really.


Well you're missing the whole point.

Suarez admits to calling Evra negrito or whatever.

Terry does *not* admit to calling Ferdinand black cunt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

uh yes he did. he denied that they were meant to be insulting.



> The defendant does not deny that he used the words, “fuck off, fuck off”, “fucking black cunt” or “fucking knobhead”. His case is that his words were not uttered by way of abuse or insult nor were they intended to be abusive or insulting.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> uh yes he did. he denied that they were meant to be insulting.


Nice that you choose to just read a few selected quotes rather than the whole story.

Terry says Anton said, "calling me a black cunt"

Terry then replied sarcastically, "Fuck off, fuck off. Fucking black cunt? Fucking knobhead"

He's always said he didn't direct it at Anton. He said it sarcastically and questioning it. And the changes in his expression as he says fucking black cunt and fucking knobhead supports his stance.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

so apparently context doesnt matter


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

so he just says fucking black cunt for the hell of it?

:lmao :lmao come on


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

you just typed fucking black cunt

i guess you are racist too


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao :lmao lordy


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

when did your history of racism first begin snrub?

is it because yaya has to leave every to the afcon

the sooner you come to terms with it the sooner we can move on

i think you have alot of growing up to do


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

He said it sarcastically? 

An that's enough proof to plead not guilty?

I don't believe one bit of it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> so he just says fucking black cunt for the hell of it?
> 
> :lmao :lmao come on


:kenny

You don't get it. No worries.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> when did your history of racism first begin snrub?
> 
> is it because yaya has to leave every to the afcon
> 
> ...


it came about when i got a not guilty for being a racist prick :terry


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Just realised that there's a Sampdoria flag in Snrub's sig. Dat Mancini :cool2:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*











training today


::::::::::::::::


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Looks like he could stand to lose a few pounds.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What a fucking joke that is. It shouldn't have been up in court for starters and the FA should've banned him at the time/done their own investigation.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> Looks like he could stand to lose a few pounds.


:kobe


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> What a fucking joke that is. It shouldn't have been up in court for starters and the FA should've banned him at the time/done their own investigation.


It went to court because the complaint was sent to the police before the FA.

I love how everyone was desperate to see Terry punished though. Even after found not guilty :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

GUILTY EVEN WHEN FOUND INNOCENT

:terry


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Pat Nevin on BBC Radio 5 live: ""There are certain things, such as racist abuse, which are beyond the pale, though."

The 'pale' was the British encampment around Dublin when they occupied Ireland. 'Beyond the Pale' is a statement that suggests something extra crazy or extra nasty, and is a directly racist comment against the Irish, suggesting they are less civilised than the English. 

And he uses this term to condemn racism.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

How could they find him not guilty after this piece of evidence was submitted. Look at him attacking that black guy with a vicious headbutt.










And here he is trying to break this black guy's foot.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



God™ said:


> And here he is trying to break this black guy's foot.


Let's kick racism out of football!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I reckon it was My Word's character reference that saved Terry.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> it came about when i got a not guilty for being a racist prick :terry


You got a guilty for being a HOMOPHOBE

:disdrogba


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*FA will find him guilty and punish him though. Burden of proff is only 51% for their investigation whereas in Court it has to be 100%. That's why he wasn't charged with anything because Ferdinand's case wasn't strong enough to proof he was racist beyond all reasonable doubt. 

Clearly not a racist, just likes saying racial slurs :terry*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Surely they wouldn't be stupid enough to punish him. They would leave themselves open to all kinds of legal action.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> I reckon it was My Word's character reference that saved Terry.


Aint you black Joel? Black guy defending Terry? :evra


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Is black cunt even an insult, I love dat black pussy nom nom nom nom nom.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Suarez said a racist term but was not being racist ( totally fucking ignorant and stupid) and got a ban right fully so. Terry should be banned as well. Not saying he is a racist though


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

^ That's Suarez's story. Evra's account paints a very different picture. I believe the phrase 'because you're black' was said several times according to Evra.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> ^ That's Suarez's story. Evra's account paints a very different picture. I believe the phrase 'because you're black' was said several times according to Evra.


While that is a good point couldn't you say the same about Ferdinand's story? What Suarez did was wrong and totally vile but he claimed the intent was not there like Terry. I can still see Terry getting a ban for a few games for use of racist language though I don't think he is a racist.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao BIG MAN, ENGLANDS LION, LEADER OF MEN escapes. 

Shame.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I reckon the FA will still ban him. Probably even longer than Suarez.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> I reckon the FA will still ban him. Probably even longer than Suarez.


Hopefully. He deserves to be punished.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I enjoy how everyone just knows for a fact that hes guilty. its not like personal opinion is behind that or anything. no no, someone at some point decided john terry is the worst human being ever, and thats all that will ever be known


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> I reckon the FA will still ban him. Probably even longer than Suarez.


If he does get banned I doubt it will be longer than Suarez. At most the ban will be the same


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The FA should do their own investigation, even if it is somewhat token. I do find it somewhat strange that some people aren't even considering the possibility that Terry might legitimately be innocent.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

what I honestly think? context matters. how terry said it made a difference. and by the sound of things, anton instigated the problem

Now, the question if Terry said the racial slur as an insult is a whole different problem. IGNORING all preconceived judgements on John Terry, its quite possible he could have done it and meant it as a slur. however its also possible it was indeed a miscommunication. and trust me, these things happen. I read a story recently that stated that the creators of Puma and Adidas were brothers who dedicated their lives to an angry rivalry over ONE miscommunication that continuously escalated.

unfortunately, only one man knows for sure what happened that day, and thats John Terry. Simply put, we dont know. Its fairly likely that he did indeed mean it in that way. what i have a problem with, is everyone acting like they KNOW exactly what happened, and john terry is a criminal who should be locked up, despite the fact that the judge clearly pointed out, they dont know. there isnt enough evidence. apparently hating john terry for whatever imaginary reason doesnt count as evidence.

the fact this went to court is borderline retarded. in no universe should saying a few words go so far. it shoulda been sorted out between the players, and maximum by the FA.

simply put, everyone is letting their own bias get ahead of them. from the wacko holding a life sized john terry outside the court to the thousands online who think john terry is the antichrist. its little surprise that the way its set up

chelsea fans: not guilty angel
everyone else: satan

but we're all ignoring the key fact. We. Dont. Know. And neither does Anton, and neither does the lip reader. The words were said and the context of it can make quite some difference. The only man who does was the defendant in court today. And more or less, thats for him to live with.

Snrub said this racism sets a dangerous precedent about racism. I beg to differ, personally, i think if he was found guilty it would have set even more of a precedent. It would have essentially implied that depending on personal bias, we can convict someone if not 100% sure of their guilt. I asked several of my friends who study law in the UK and they agree. She had no idea who John Terry was and only followed the trial and read the reports. And she stated, there was no way Terry could be convicted. Because luckily, we dont live in a world where a man can be tried based on insufficient evidence and personal bias. Innocent until proven guilty, beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

redead, do you think that Suarez was innocent?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

no idea, havent looked into the case properly in a while

its possible, but for some reason ive always felt that whole cultural thing could be true, but those Uruguayans they got seem to dispel that theory 

i'll have to look over it again to make proper judgement, but if i remember right, a problem at the time was how suarez supposedly changed his story between instances, but that could have just been sensationalism by the fans and the media


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Joel makes the most sense in this thread.

He's been found innocent. That's good enough for me.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Don't really know much about this Terry issue because I've not been following it since it happened. All I can say is if it's true, it's a shame really and he should have been punished. However, now that he's been cleared from court there's nothing much to say. Only waiting for the FA's decision on him. Terry's fond of disgraceful acts from the past so if it's true it won't come in as a surprise. From the Wayne Bridge's girlfriend affair to the red card he received at Camp Nou, John Terry's been a disaster of a leader at crucial situations.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Terry's admitted saying it and his body language at the time in the video everyone saw on YouTube doesn't suggest he was simply repeating it. It looked more aggressive than that but because no-one can be sure he has to be found not guilty, even though looking at it the video it would suggest that he is.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> redead, do you think that Suarez was innocent?


Oh come on, Rush. The Suarez case was absolutely different. For one, the person who claims to be abused actually said they heard it. Suarez admits to directing that language at Evra. His excuse was it is common in Uruguay and when the research was conducted, it was said that was not the case.



Nige™;11733652 said:


> Terry's admitted saying it and his body language at the time in the video everyone saw on YouTube doesn't suggest he was simply repeating it. It looked more aggressive than that but because no-one can be sure he has to be found not guilty, even though looking at it the video it would suggest that he is.


I think his body language doesn't look angry in all honesty. He's smiling and shouting to Anton. I think that's one of the reasons he was able to convince the Chief Magistrate.

I don't know whether he what he says is true or not. But as redead said, the evidence just is not clear enough. The angles aren't conclusive. There's people walking infront of Terry. We can't hear anything due to it being on a football pitch...

I find it hilarious that this trial went on for a week where professionals couldn't prove conclusively that he is guilty due to lack of evidence (in which they saw more than us), but the super smart, highly talented, great folk of the internet know for sure that he's guilty.

Innocent until proven guilty... Unless you're John Terry!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Maybe aggressive was the wrong word but he doesn't look to me like he's questioning what Anton said, especially at the end when he said "fucking knobhead" and turned his head to the side, like he was muttering it as an insult. Before his mouth was blurred in the video you can clearly see what he said and admitted to in court.

I'm not saying he's guilty because it is inconclusive and you can't prove it. You'd have to be in Terry's head to be 100% sure which you have to be and can't in this case. It's just my opinion looking at the video that he wasn't repeating it like he said he was.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Maybe aggressive was the wrong word but he doesn't look to me like he's questioning what Anton said, especially at the end when he said "fucking knobhead" and turned his head to the side, like he was muttering it as an insult. Before his mouth was blurred in the video you can clearly see what he said and admitted to in court.
> 
> I'm not saying he's guilty because it is inconclusive and you can't prove it. You'd have to be in Terry's head to be 100% sure which you have to be and can't in this case. It's just my opinion looking at the video that he wasn't repeating it like he said he was.


Yeah, that is fair. People will have their opinions on it. But the people who want him deemed guilty based on their opinions (and that is all it is, because the evidence does not prove either way) are laughable.

Not you Nige, you've made it clear that it's inconclusive.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Not you Nige, you've made it clear that it's inconclusive.


Unlike Stevie G. Apparently punching someone in the face and being caught on CCTV isn't conclusive enough!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I am not saying he is racist but my point was you can't things like that on a football pitch. I think he will get a ban from the FA but I doubt it will be on Suarez's level


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

maybe it's the wine talking but I'm going to find John Terry and eliminate him from life. I will find him, I will strike a mortal blow to his throat and he will die...*forever! *

he's caught on camera and the wording very clearly shows him shouting 'Oi Anton, you black cunt'. though the evidence may have been inconclusive for a jury, he did say that, no disputing that really tbh. depends purely if you care.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lansbury has scored for Arsenal in a friendly today vs Anderlecht. 

We're going to win the prem, this year. I can feel it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

our under 18s won 12-1

ITS OUR YEAR


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

BEBE scored a hattrick in training yesterday

THE LEAGUE IS OURS


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

aw shit, really? a hat-trick?

congrats united.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> BEBE scored a hattrick in training yesterday
> 
> THE LEAGUE IS OURS












Also everyone needs to realise that it is OUR YEAR. Carroll Golden Boot, Downing Top Assister & Hendo player of the season of course


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE CAN WIN TROPHIES RVP!!!!!!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

THE CROWD IS ELECTRIC


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I didn't know Neymar joined Arsenal.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Oh come on, Rush. The Suarez case was absolutely different. For one, the person who claims to be abused actually said they heard it. Suarez admits to directing that language at Evra. His excuse was it is common in Uruguay and when the research was conducted, it was said that was not the case.


Terry was caught on tape saying it. Suarez case was based mostly on the word of Evra and a few others. Not saying Suarez is innocent but its amusing to see you condemn him while at the same time sucking off Terry. The only reason he got off was because it was in court. If the Suarez case was in court he would've got off as well. FA should've handled it, and banned Terry at the time.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



CC91 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE CAN WIN TROPHIES RVP!!!!!!!













Only the top four trophy... ique2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Who did :wilkins give the man of the trial award to? I'd guess Lampard seeing as Scott Parker wasn't involved.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> Terry was caught on tape saying it. Suarez case was based mostly on the word of Evra and a few others. Not saying Suarez is innocent but its amusing to see you condemn him while at the same time sucking off Terry. The only reason he got off was because it was in court. If the Suarez case was in court he would've got off as well. FA should've handled it, and banned Terry at the time.


he wouldnt of got off, terry got off due to credible witnesses, in the suarez case the witnesses were found to be unreliable who changed their story


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> he wouldnt of got off, terry got off due to credible witnesses, in the suarez case the witnesses were found to be unreliable who changed their story


They had a long time to get their story straight. I doubt that, provided Suarez put forward a decent case, that a court could prove beyond a resonable doubt he did it. Not saying he didn't do it, but in a court situation all you have to do is provide some doubt.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I don't think _what _John Terry said was racist, but the connotations of what he said was absolutely racist. In different context, I don't think it would have been looked upon the same way. There is a difference in calling someone a man or a black man, yet they neither are racist.

Calling someone "a Ginger cunt" isn't considered anything more than an insult, it's just a descriptive word, so I think calling someone "a black cunt" isn't racist within words,

However, John Terry had the option to call Anton Ferdinand anything in the world yet chose to use the word Black to describe him during the insult, which in my eyes makes him racist. He didn't just call him a cunt, like he would anyone else, he called him a Black cunt. He chose the use the colour of Antons skin as an added insult. 

I don't know whether I'm smart enough to get across what I'm trying to say. I have heard people say what He said wasn't racist, so John Terry isn't racist... Wrong. The connotations and expression BEHIND the words are as racist as slinging out the worst words imaginable.

As a footballer, John Terry has had his moments; diving on his stomach to head the ball away in the world cup, as daft as it sounds, made me a fan. For every good thing he has done, he has had an affair with a friends wife, actually a racist and once I saw him with a giant white wooly scarf around his neck and I think that's the worst offense of all! You would never see Bobby Moore doing that!! haha..

I can't wait for the new season to start... Oh, how I miss Match of the Day on a Sunday Morning and then Goals on Sunday...

Does anybody here watch Soccer AM btw? I watched a few weeks last year and it's just nowhere near what it was... It's gone to Question of Sport level now. Shit.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> I didn't know Neymar joined Arsenal.


Yeah man. That dude who plays for Santos is a body double, the genuine article is actually plying his trade in our youth team.

I wish that were true.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> Terry was caught on tape saying it. Suarez case was based mostly on the word of Evra and a few others. Not saying Suarez is innocent but its amusing to see you condemn him while at the same time sucking off Terry. The only reason he got off was because it was in court. If the Suarez case was in court he would've got off as well. FA should've handled it, and banned Terry at the time.


No. Suarez admitted he said the term. And then we had everyone from his camp and some Uruguayan players rushing to say it is not an offensive word. Which was researched and proved a load of bollocks. His story also changed a lot of times as the 100+ page document showed. I condemn Suarez because he was proved guilty. Why is that wrong?

Terry now has always maintained he repeated the word and not directed it at Anton. Is it true? I don't know because the evidence is not there to prove either way. So he's not guilty. So why should I condemn him?

Again, it went to court because the incident was first spotted by someone who isn't even part of football, who then sent a complaint to the police.

It's ridiculous that you think if Suarez is guilty, Terry must be too when it's different cases.


Edit: In other news, AVB is still moaning about Chelsea :lmao

Ok, so since his appointment we have found out that:

- There is more warmth at Spurs than Chelsea
- He played his part in the two trophies we won (which is true, had he not got sacked, we would not have won them)
- Roman quit on him, not he was doing a poor job
- Promises were broken
- Levy is more committed than Roman
- He must have been crying since we won the CL, because his voice sounds terrible! :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Again, if this Terry case was done for the FA he'd have been banned. No question. However b/c a court of law requires you to prove beyond a reasonable doubt, Terry can argue his case saying he was being sarcastic (yeah fuck that for a joke). I don't think Terry is guilty b/c Suarez is guilty. I'm saying that if this case was done in the same way as Suarez's then he'd have been banned.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Every rule I break from now until I die, will be done sarcastically.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> Again, if this Terry case was done for the FA he'd have been banned. No question. However b/c a court of law requires you to prove beyond a reasonable doubt, Terry can argue his case saying he was being sarcastic (yeah fuck that for a joke). I don't think Terry is guilty b/c Suarez is guilty. I'm saying that if this case was done in the same way as Suarez's then he'd have been banned.


Well the FA still have their case opened, so he can still receive a ban from them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Well the FA still have their case opened, so he can still receive a ban from them.


*Which he will. 

I don't wanna repeat everything Rush said but basically everything Rush said. If the Suarez case had gone to Court then chances are the same verdict would have been found. Doesn't mean that either wasn't guilty. Just means that neither had enough evidence to be found conclusively guilty of being racist. That's the problem with court cases, you have to be found 100% guilty. Terry wasn't found to be innocent of any wrong doing btw. There wasn't enough concrete evidence to find him 100% guilty which is why they couldn't charge him with anything. Not because they deemed that he was innocent. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Of course Suarez would have been found guilty in a court.

- He admitted to calling Evra that phrase (on numerous occasions during the game)
- His argument was that it was normal from where he comes from
- Research was done
- Research showed that is not true
- Guilty

Not hard to comprehend.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rio calling ashley a "choc ice"


lol wut ?

Unions for black players, handshake snubs ?

Terry destroying the sport etc.

I love the Sun :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...e-English-football-on-brink-of-civil-war.html

DAT CIVIL WAR



> There is even talk among black players about meeting to discuss forming their own breakaway federation to deal with race issues and discrimination.
> 
> It is also possible many black players will refuse to shake Terry’s hand before the start of Premier League games.


How much do these guys get paid again? :kobe


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Simple solution drop him in a fucking jungle somewhere or just lock him in a cage with some bad black motherfucker, where is your sarcasm now playboy.

Cole can go fuck himself aswell soft prick was he affraid to get on the bad side of jt's bnp pals.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bit of an overreaction isn't it


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Green Light said:


> Bit of an overreaction isn't it


Nope terry is scum and racist scum on top well maybe he's not racist but he's that far up his own arse he thinks using them slurs towards people is okay. Bad enough i have to read racist shit on the internet and other aspects of life, don't wanna see it in football from players of all people.

I'd just go up to my ex and call her that, it's fine right? because i'm only doing it in a joke fashion.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

To your ex? Probably not a good idea.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wasn't his ex before she met Terry :terry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Premier League Years is the greatest hangover cure ever. Been watching it all day. 

Don't want to see last season's mind. I'd cry.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> DAT CIVIL WAR


dat Sun


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Green Light said:


> Bit of an overreaction isn't it


There are two people you should never say that too;

A wronged woman,

and the victim of racial discrimination.

Seriously though, but I can see where the players are coming from in not wanting to shake his hand. I bet a lot of players do it, of all races and nationalities.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

the squad has been announced for the south africa and china pre-season games



> Travelling squad: Lindegaard, Amos, Johnstone, Ferdinand, Veseli, Vermijl, Wootton, Blackett; Valencia, Anderson, Carrick, Scholes, Powell, Kagawa, Bebe, Tunnicliffe, Lingard, Brady, Petrucci; Berbatov, Chicharito, Macheda.


very light in defence, it will be interesting to see how Blackett does at LB though, seems Evans and Smalling are still injured


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Michael Bradley to Roma is confirmed.

I don't mind keeping Carroll for this season, he offers a point of difference and he was showing some promise at the end of the year. He cannot afford to have another shite year though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Carroll deserves another season at Liverpool. He'll have a good season this time out imo. Getting rid of him this soon would be a really hasty mistake. £35m price tag should at least get you 2 seasons to prove yourself.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

except he doesnt fit in


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Part of the problem last season was then whenever he was on the field all our gameplan was HOOF AND RUN. There was no structure or passing to it, just boot it up to the tall guy and see if he can get a header. I'd like to see him get a chance to improve his first touch and be more than just a big man up front.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> Part of the problem last season was then whenever he was on the field all our gameplan was HOOF AND RUN. There was no structure or passing to it, just boot it up to the tall guy and see if he can get a header. I'd like to see him get a chance to improve his first touch and be more than just a big man up front.


Friggin Carragher. Guy was the main cause of this play. What made it even stupider is that we always looked better when we played it on the floor. Even when Carroll was playing. The hoof ball always ended with them winning the ball back. 

Like seabs said the guy is worth at least one more year after the amount we spent on him. If he still doesn't come good then yeah maybe consider cutting our loses.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

AVB is the biggest bitch in the footballing world. 

We desperately need a crying AVB smiley.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Of course Suarez would have been found guilty in a court.
> 
> - He admitted to calling Evra that phrase (on numerous occasions during the game)
> - His argument was that it was normal from where he comes from
> ...


It's actually far from being that simple, and I'm not entirely convinced he would have been guilty in a court. The FA even stressed that they found him guilty on the balance of probability, not proven beyond reasonably doubt, which is what it would have to take for him to be found guilty in a court. Also the words nergo and negrito are not inherently offensive in Uruguay like they are in England, but they can be used offensively, eg. Suarez could call some of his black teammates on the Uruguayan national team 'negrito' and it would be normal and acceptable.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

NONE WILL EVER BE ABLE TO FORGET THE GREAT FOOTBALL CIVIL WAR OF 2012 IN WHICH ONE MAN DID NOT GET HIS HAND SHAKEN BY BLACK PLAYERS. THAT WILL SHOW HIM.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:fergie has said tomorrow Kagawa will start just behind Hernandez

the team will probably be something like this

lindegaard


Vermijl ferdinand wootton brady

carrick scholes

valencia kagawa lingard

hernandez​
or carrick could start in central defence, and perhaps valencia at right back


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Suarez has again re-opened the Evra thing in Uruguay



> Suarez to Uruguayan TV about latest race row reputedly: #MUFC commands the politics of sports in #eng, you have to accept, there's no option


:kenny


edit: oops sorry double post


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Good god almighty

:kenny*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> Suarez has again re-opened the Evra thing in Uruguay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's really bought into the whole Liverpool philosophy, hasn't he?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*






:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

reminds me of the pub i went to for the basel vs united match

and a united supporter punched a hole through the wall after the final whistle blew. he spent the entire game shouting "FERGIE WILL SAVE US. FERGIE ALWAYS HAS A PLAN"


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Just read more of the Suarez interview, and this has to be the funniest line



> He doesn't hold any grudges against Manchester United fans "But Man United fans respect me.



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:kenny


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


The double vid on youtube to Bittersweet Symphony still my fav. one.. just brilliant.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao that's what they get for being glory hunters! :lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Suarez should just get over the Evra situation and stfu.

lol @ that video kiz.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fantastic dance moves from Kiz:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

team tonight



> Lindegaard, Brady, Ferdinand, Veseli, Wootton, Carrick, Lingard, Scholes, Macheda, Hernandez, Berba
> Subs: Valencia, Anderson, Powell, Kagawa, Johnstone, Bebe, Vermijl, Blackett, Peteucci, Tunnicliffe


no kagawa in the first 11, fergie said he would be starting yesterday 

guessing its 4-3-3, interesting to see how lingard does


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

So :kagawa got 3 mins, and touched the ball about twice :side:

Finished 1-0, macheda with the goal, as usual in pre season, lingard impressed me, and he seems to have a good attitude from his interview. Kagawa should start on saturday


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

So 3 things I noticed from last night's pre season game:

- We finally have pace in the squad again
- Hazard is a very intelligent player. When the ball comes to him, he doesn't have to think about what he is going to do, he already knows
- We may have a problem with Marin, as he looks like he maybe a greedy player and he may only have one trick


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Carroll deserves another season at Liverpool. He'll have a good season this time out imo. Getting rid of him this soon would be a really hasty mistake. £35m price tag should at least get you 2 seasons to prove yourself.*












If anything a £35m player should need less time to prove himself and despite his decent end to the season, he had a truly horrific campaign overall. If Rodgers doesn't see him in his plans then why bother keeping him and delay the inevitable? Might as well cash-in whilst his stock is relatively high. Carroll was never worth £15m when we bough him and isn't now, so if we somehow manage to get close to £20m for him we'll have done amazingly well.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ledley King's retired


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Shame.

Possibly Englands best Centre back when fit and in his pomp.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Shame.
> 
> Possibly Englands best Centre back when fit and in his pomp.


http://i.imgur.com/m4YUh.jpg


Leandro (PSG) has said that Ibrahimovic concludes their incoming transfers for the season. One hell of a squad up front. Which makes me wonder, and ask, what would people do with that team. Run some 4-3-1-2, or something else? I like the look of the 1-2 up front, Pastore in behind, Ibra dropping off & Lavezzi as the poacher. They'll win Ligue 1, or should. As for their Champions League campaign, who knows. On FM, finished 2nd in my first season, 2nd year was runner up in the Champions League. Best getcha bets on.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> Tottenham Hotspur
> We can today announce that one of our greatest players, Ledley King, has been forced to retire from the game due to injury.
> 
> Ledley will continue to be involved at the Club in an Ambassadorial role supporting our work in the community and the regeneration of the Tottenham area.


Such a shame if not for the injuries this guy would have been on the countries best centre backs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Great first pre season game for Chelsea!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I watched Seattle VS Chelsea yesterday, was very enjoyable, I was expecting a squash match but I felt Seattle actually did quite well. Chelsea's Lukaku was fun to watch, so was Seattle's black-guy-whos-name-slips-my-mind-right-now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Heel said:


> If anything a £35m player should need less time to prove himself and despite his decent end to the season, he had a truly horrific campaign overall. If Rodgers doesn't see him in his plans then why bother keeping him and delay the inevitable? Might as well cash-in whilst his stock is relatively high. Carroll was never worth £15m when we bough him and isn't now, so if we somehow manage to get close to £20m for him we'll have done amazingly well.


Problem is those while with most other players I would agree with you but Carroll was never ever a £35m player to begin with. Not in a million years. So it's kinda harsh to put that kinda label that because he cost so much he should have less time to prove himself. Although I do agree that if Rodgers REALLY doesn't seem him in his plans at all we may as well cut our loses try get what we get for him and buy someone who will fit in with us. No point wasting time, money and effort and a year of Carroll's career on top of it. 

Also shame to hear about what happened to Ledley King but it's hardly surprising considering how injury prone the guy is. Was defo a good CB.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hey, we finished top-4 again! This time in Forbes' wealthiest Football club list. :wenger

1. ManU
2. Real
3. Barca
4. :wenger

One is the most successful club in English history. Other is the most successful club in Spanish history. The third is the most successful of the CL era and the recent past, while the forth is...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

While the 4th has consistantly won that Top 4 Trophy/Teddy Bear :torres


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

we've gone up from being valued at 291 mil to 443 mil, a 52% jump. only bigger jump was schalke at 56%, and level with dortmund.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> Hey, we finished top-4 again! This time in Forbes' wealthiest Football club list. :wenger
> 
> 1. ManU
> 2. Real
> ...


Another trophy for the cabinet!! :wenger


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'm not surprised Arsenal have so much money , they sell all their best players :troll


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Anyone else watching the basketball at the moment? Chris Smalling looks and sounds like a right pillock but Joleon Lescott gave a good accounting for himself when they were both just interviewed.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Shame about King, as when England had the awesome combo of Rio/SOL, King was easily the next best option but unfortunately injuries since 2006 ruined him and ENGLANDS LION snuck into selection with Rio's suspension and then SOL getting older.

What a player King was when fit.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

the away kit looks good IMO


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah it looks good. Saw it in the shop yesterday.

Apart from it being Man United, there was nothing else disgusting about it :


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

wouldnt mind us scoring in this friendly.

god im excited about lopes. costel will never be anything more than backup. kolo is still FAT. aj looks like he's trying. good.

and after i say that about costel he makes an excellent double reflex save off a volley from about 5 yards out. fernandes is absolutely killing it in the midfield


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Yeah it looks good. Saw it in the shop yesterday.
> 
> Apart from it being Man United, there was nothing else disgusting about it :


Sooo basically it IS 100% disgusting :side: 

Defo an upgrade on the home kit.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*At least we've got one nice kit.*


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> wouldnt mind us scoring in this friendly.
> 
> god im excited about lopes. costel will never be anything more than backup. kolo is still FAT. aj looks like he's trying. good.
> 
> and after i say that about costel he makes an excellent double reflex save off a volley from about 5 yards out. fernandes is absolutely killing it in the midfield


Blue here aswell fella, which Block? Agree with the above, Lopez is impressive and he is still a baby.

We could do with signing another centre back, maybe send Savic out on loan to gain Prem experience, I think the lad will be top drawer in a couple of years, he was trown in at the deep end last season when he had to cover for Vinny. Maybe a tricky winger with pace aswell. That will do us IMO. 

Can't fucking wait for it to get started again. Football, beer, mates, its what weekends are all about.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

unfortunately i live in aus and never had the chance to go over. planning to go to some games hopefully at the end of the year here around christmas, early jan. would love it.


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Oh right, fair do's, just assumed that because of the quote in your sig you were from here.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

impossible to not quote crying vinny at the best of times.


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I never used to encounter many Blues on non-football related forums, but now the profile of the club has been raised we seem to be gaining more and more fans from far away places, so still getting used to it, its strange. 'Ickle old City.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Four long weeks...:no:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Really missing football now Wimbledon is over , good thing the Olympics start soon.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Missing the football season at the minute, however I've got Premier League Years to keep me going. Such a great show, I even watch one's I've seen over again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Four long weeks...:no:


could always watch us in the europa league soon :argh:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Calum said:


> Missing the football season at the minute, however I've got Premier League Years to keep me going. Such a great show, I even watch one's I've seen over again.


One best shows on TV is Prem League years on Sky Sports, never get sick of watching them. The 11/12 Season debuted last night. That was extremly painful to watch as the 2 hours of the show went on, knowing what was about to happen as end approached. Hopefully 12/13 Season have a better ending for us though.

Didn’t see a Pre Season thread around so this is Man Utd team to face Ajax Cape Town later on today

Amos
Vermijl Wootton Ferdinand Blackett
Scholes Carrick
Toni Ando Kagawa
Chicha

4-2-3-1 from looks of things, unsure on kagawa on left & Ando through middle though, seen Ando play LW few times & kagawa better through middle & off CF is his natural position anyway. Want to se how Blackett does at LB, his got bright future it wouldn’t shock me if gets a PL or Championship loan move for this upcoming season.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It will be great to see Kagawa make his first start for United today during the pre-season tour. It looks as if Anderson will start on the left, with Kagawa playing behind Hernandez.

I'm also interested in seeing how Blackett does. Evra is reliable when it comes to playing 40+ games a season but he's been such a liability at left back, so it will be nice to see someone challenge for his spot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Calum said:


> Missing the football season at the minute, however I've got Premier League Years to keep me going. Such a great show, I even watch one's I've seen over again.


Truly one of the greatest shows ever made. Just so good. Also resorted to getting MUTV for the first time this summer, decent for the preseason I suppose. Can see me some Kagawa. :mark:



Rush said:


> could always watch us in the europa league soon :argh:














The Monster said:


> One best shows on TV is Prem League years on Sky Sports, never get sick of watching them. The 11/12 Season debuted last night. That was extremly painful to watch as the 2 hours of the show went on, knowing what was about to happen as end approached. Hopefully 12/13 Season have a better ending for us though.
> 
> Didn’t see a Pre Season thread around so this is Man Utd team to face Ajax Cape Town later on today
> 
> ...


Not sure if it will be like that, would rather just play Kagawa behind Hernandez so we get some defence splitting passes. Anderson better get running down those wings, rather than eating them, the pudgy cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

fuuuuuuuuuucccckkkk


smalling out for another 10 weeks with a metatarsal injury


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> Ferguson believes that, in Michael Carrick, he has a match for Tottenham's Croatia star, Yaya Toure and Steven Gerrard.
> 
> Ferguson. said: 'I think Carrick is the key to it. If you look at the central midfielders in the Premier League, the likes of Modric, Yaya Toure and Gerrard, he can match up against any of them in terms of quality.'


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> fuuuuuuuuuucccckkkk
> 
> 
> smalling out for another 10 weeks with a metatarsal injury


Well at least injuries are starting earlier then normal this year, normally its at start of season this happens & if that was Case Smalling be out till Dec at least this way he is only out till October time, silver linings & all that. *facepalm*



Irish Jet said:


> Not sure if it will be like that, would rather just play Kagawa behind Hernandez so we get some defence splitting passes. Anderson better get running down those wings, rather than eating them, the pudgy cunt.


From looks of it its Kagawa off Chicha & Ando on the LW, wouldn’t shock me if Ando drifted inside more then he did go outside considering Toni on RW he add width & Blackett can bomb on to give any natural width Ando with leave on flank left the Kagawa/Chicha partnership could work well considering Lewandowski is not to dissimilar to Chicha in turns of both like poaching goals & making runs off/Hanging off back of the last defender.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


>


well at least he made it to 70 without totally losing his mind.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Kagawa's shite, Valencia doing nothing to live up to Michael Owen's legacy and Van Persie has been non existent.

Relegation looms.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Kagawa has been solid, seeing a lot of the ball as the first half ends. Some neat little touches here and there but unfortunately, no one is getting on the end of his little flicks and backheels. Blackett has also been impressive at left back.

Valencia in pre-season beast mode.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ive been impressed with Kagawa, got into the game more and more, probably most promising player in the final third in the first half


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Any of you lot actually go and watch the rags or is this your normal collection of plastics :


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Throw in the towel now Ajax Cape Town... Bebe is on the pitch!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Slyy Blue said:


> Any of you lot actually go and watch the rags or is this your normal collection of plastics :


I watch them from my basement, unless they lose and then I switch the channel to support good teams like Barcelona and Ajax Cape Town.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

BEBE BEBEBEBEBEBEBEBEBBEBEBEBEBEBEBEBEBEBEEB


THE GREAT ONE IS BACK


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*BEBE!!!!*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

We're not worthy!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bebe to win us the league back! Our saviour!

Come on Bebe!!!!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

WHO NEEDS RVP, WE'VE GOT BEBE :side:



anyway i was really impressed with kagawa, played a couple of brilliantly weighted through balls to hernandez at the beginning of the second half. Looking forward to see how he links up with the likes of rooney and welbeck. His link up play with scholes was very promising.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Kagawa was indeed our best player, going to be a great signing for us. He linked up very well with Scholes. I was also impressed with Blackett, Powell (when he came on) and Lingard (when he came on).


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Pretty awful match. Thought Kagawa looked really good and like he should fit right into the team from the off with his style. Powell looked lively when he came on and it's clear the potential is there. Thought Vermijl looked promising at RB if he sorts out his position issues when he commits to going forward. Valenica's criminally underrated as a winger. Key for me is keeping him and Vidic fit all season.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

heres a couple of highlights of Kagawa, as well as the chance he should of scored, and the GOAT's goal


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:kagawa

Should've buried that header tho. Still, definitely looked a fit for us.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seabs said:


> *At least we've got one nice kit.*


Atleast your home kit is not as bad as this ;









Reggina 2012-2013


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

NIPPLES


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Atleast your home kit is not as bad as this ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not homoerotic at all


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

im slightly aroused.

WTF is up with Wilshere.

apparently he's still going to be out until October. UGH. 15 months for an injury? JFC.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Atleast your home kit is not as bad as this ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...












''Feels like I'm wearing nothing at all.''


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Atleast your home kit is not as bad as this ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That's fucking awesome.*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Atleast your home kit is not as bad as this ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Finally! It's been 19 years but he's done it, the guy who designed Giant Gonzalez's WWF outfit has once again found clothes design work.*



Mikey Damage said:


> im slightly aroused.
> 
> WTF is up with Wilshere.
> 
> apparently he's still going to be out until October. UGH. 15 months for an injury? JFC.


*There have been rumours that he may have actually failed/missed a drug test and that it's been covered up. Personally I think it's a conspiracy theory and nothing more but it could be true.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

BEBE :mark:

Hope Chelsea bid £100m for him.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That Reggina kit reminds me of the Silver Surfer.




Joel said:


> BEBE :mark:
> 
> Hope Chelsea bid £100m for him.


Same :downing


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Really starting to doubt whether Wilshere will ever really recover and develop in the way he was expected to, such a crucial stage in his career and he's missed so much football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Luiz owning :hazard good and proper, which promts Lukaku to :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

still not as good as HARTDOG's overhead kick goal in training.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










Racist my ass. Everyone loves :terry

I should be looking for these guys in the city. I should actually be going to the game at Yankee Stadium tomorrow. Curse my broke ass.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

tevez is caddying for andres romero at the us open










had to laugh


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Tevez is used to carrying clubs. He carried City on his back in 2010/11.




HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Atleast your home kit is not as bad as this ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check this out, protests by fans and everything, and I don't blame them.










http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/905867...s-to-stage-protest-over-minnie-mouse-away-kit



> The Spanish club unveiled their kits for the 2012-13 season this week and supporters were not at all happy about what they saw.
> 
> The red shirt with white polka dots was widely ridiculed on Twitter, as fans of rival clubs pointed out its similarity to one of Disney character Minnie Mouse's outfits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> im slightly aroused.
> 
> WTF is up with Wilshere.
> 
> apparently he's still going to be out until October. UGH. 15 months for an injury? JFC.


February 2013. Write it down.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I just watched the 2011/12 season on Prmier League Years and Wow, what a great season it was when you look back at it... one of the best premier league seasons ever. It was definetly the most dramatic and exciting one ive ever watched.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fuck last season. Fuck Blackburn and fuck Everton. Fuck it all to hell.

Next season, Bebe strikes and you're all fucked. 114 points. Mark it down.


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

So, Mr. Snrub, I never did ask... why City?


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



CROOK-94 said:


> I just watched the 2011/12 season on Prmier League Years and Wow, what a great season it was when you look back at it... one of the best premier league seasons ever. It was definetly the most dramatic and exciting one ive ever watched.


I was lucky enough to be a part of some of the most memorable moments and witness them in person, definately something to tell my young son about when he's old enough and going to matches with me, or even my grandchildren in years to come. I very much doubt the 6-1 at the swamp or the final day of the season will ever be matched in my lifetime.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Slyy Blue said:


> So, Mr. Snrub, I never did ask... why City?


i started following them in 05/06, the first premier league match i saw was the 3-1 derby where my first hero DARIUS scored and robbie came off the bench and enaldo got a red. a went to a mates house (united bandwagoner, to this day believes rooney is the captain) and he was ranting and raving about how great united are. im a sucker for an underdog so i decided to go for city. funnily enough city are the most successful team i support, any other team i support hasn't won a major title since 1998. so yeah, i was drawn to the underdog.


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i started following them in 05/06, the first premier league match i saw was the 3-1 derby where my first hero DARIUS scored and robbie came off the bench and enaldo got a red. a went to a mates house (united bandwagoner, to this day believes rooney is the captain) and he was ranting and raving about how great united are. im a sucker for an underdog so i decided to go for city. funnily enough city are the most successful team i support, any other team i support hasn't won a major title since 1998. so yeah, i was drawn to the underdog.


That's a good enough reason fella, unfortunately we seem to be drawing alot of unwanted attention in terms of bandwaggon jumpers now aswell, since we have become a big player. That 05/06 season was fucking horrible, one of the worst in my time following City. Total drivel dished out almost weekly. 06/07 was just as bad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

yeah im used to it with my local aussie rules team, finish bottom 4 years running, including winning 2 games in a 20 game season. now we've slowly built up the table and in a position to challenge. the bad times make the good times even better.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Slyy Blue said:


> That's a good enough reason fella, unfortunately we seem to be drawing alot of unwanted attention in terms of bandwaggon jumpers now aswell, since we have become a big player. That 05/06 season was fucking horrible, one of the worst in my time following City. Total drivel dished out almost weekly. 06/07 was just as bad.


Man City's aim is to be worldwide club. Bandwagoners can be embarrassing, but it's a sign of success and growth.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Going worldwide is vital

i almost joined a summer camp run by city down here in lebanon. shoulda heard some of the stuff the coaches said about wenger and ferguson and even nasri :lmao

Chelsea buying didier was huge for their international influence. the guy is like god of africa, east Asia and the middle east. universally adored. city have that in mario too as a character. hoping Luiz can step up. #GEEZERS

btw, anyone seen :cashley trolling everyone on twitter?


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> Going worldwide is vital
> 
> i almost joined a summer camp run by city down here in lebanon. shoulda heard some of the stuff the coaches said about wenger and ferguson and even nasri :lmao
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that. :cashley getting under Piers Morgan's skin it seems.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bored of owning right wingers, he has now owned Arsenal fans on Twitter :cashley

This was great:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That CANNOT be him. :lmao

I know it's verified, must be a teammate taking the piss. Fucking hilarious if it is him.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:cashley:cashley:cashley:cashley:cashley:cashley:cashley


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Slyy Blue said:


> That's a good enough reason fella, unfortunately we seem to be drawing alot of unwanted attention in terms of bandwaggon jumpers now aswell, since we have become a big player. That 05/06 season was fucking horrible, one of the worst in my time following City. Total drivel dished out almost weekly. 06/07 was just as bad.


Dont remind me... :O(


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah, City under Pearce (barring the end of 04-05) were terrible.

Fuck Keegan and Anelka though. We would have been the invincibles 2.0 if it weren't for City in 04-05


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I followed :cashley on twitter immediately.

Also who is watching Chelsea/PSG today?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

A Cole is an asshole but but an awesome asshole


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Bored of owning right wingers, he has now owned Arsenal fans on Twitter :cashley
> 
> This was great:


*I refuse to believe this was actually posted by him because then I'd kinda like the shitfaced cunt for just a tiny second. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rockhead said:


> I followed :cashley on twitter immediately.
> 
> Also who is watching Chelsea/PSG today?


Me of course.

Cech
Hutchinson Cahill Luiz Ferreira
Mikel Lampard
Kakuta Hazard De Bruyne
Lukaku​
Will be interesting to see Kakuta's effort. Has stalled so much since his flashy debut.



Seabs said:


> *I refuse to believe this was actually posted by him because then I'd kinda like the shitfaced cunt for just a tiny second. *


He retweeted it and then tweeted he's a winner (posting a picture of him in his underwear holding the Champions League trophy). And also said #11-0. Don't really know what the 11 means, because he's only won 7 (8 including the Community Shield) trophies with Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Its the arsenal fans own fucking fault

from the moment he joined, them and that douche piers morgan started hating on COLESLAW so he just started basking in their hatred and showing how boss he is

:cashley


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Watching this friendly between chelsea and PSG is actually like watching five a side/sunday league, everyone just fucking legs it up when they're attacking it's awesome


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

chelsea been very poor so far

everyone looks goddamn clueless. liking the work by DeBruyne though


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Not seen the teams, I know Ibras not playing but is Thiago Silva?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea look terrible lol.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

#saveUsColeslaw
#saveUsBigMan
#saveUsTorres


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

No Silva isn't. 

Not a very good first half. Lukaku looks too slow on the ball, something I've been fearing since he arrived.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

he lacks drogba's alpha dominating mentality

definitely needs a loan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Give Lukaku some time. Guy is 19 years old and has shown talent - just not at Chelsea yet. Drogba wasn't pulling up trees at his age. Drogba wasn't even a pro at his age. Plus, Drogba took time to settle in the Premier League and got a lot more games than Lukaku. Finally, the type of player Drogba became with all his attributes, all that he had to offer was unique. I doubt we'll see another Didier Drogba. Let's just hope Lukaku turns out good.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think Lukaku will be insane after a few years, malouda has been disgusting, why is he still at chelsea :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea lack a Bebe.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

hazard didnt score

CLUB IN CRISIS
OVERPAID
OVERRATED
FLOP

:hazard


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Piazon GOAT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I need to stop going on this awful Chelsea forum. It was like meltdown before we scored the goal. I would love to release Bananas on them to berate them about their understanding of football.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Piazon is like the dark knight trilogy of football players

:lucasPiazonSmiley


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

PIAZON 2012.

He looked good, I also like the look of Marin. Don't know if he's gonna be a starter in the new season, but Marin looks like a great option on the bench to interject pace and creativity.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I hate Malouda as much as the next guy, but these guys are bagging him when he hasn't done much wrong. They were raging at Chelsea when we were losing. Saying they don't care whether it's pre season. And then PSG started to defend more and they are all, "WHY ARE THEY DEFENDING IT'S ONLY PRE SEASON!" These guys are terrible. And I'm terrible because I'm going to continue reading it, even though I know it will piss me off.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

marin is a great dibbler and very determined, but needs to work on his passing

everyone knows the only good chelsea forum is:

http://www.weaintgotnohistory.com/2012/7/23/3176558/chelsea-v-psg-second-half-game-thread


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Marin looks like he could fill a very important role that we were missing last year - a sub who can inject pace and skill when we need it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Can't blame Cole for mocking Arsenal fans on twitter. I don't see any problem with responding to provocation on twitter, regardless of who you are. Also Piers Morgan doesn't understand football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

piers morgan is one of the biggest cunts in the history of the universe. get owned by nasri, keeps taunting him even after he's won the league. makes sense.


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Man City's aim is to be worldwide club. Bandwagoners can be embarrassing, but it's a sign of success and growth.


This is very true mate, and fuck all anyone can do about it. I know if the club wants to grow then we are going to attract this kind of "fan".

Although it still bugs me personally because I have seen some proper dogshit City side's in my lifetime and spent my hard earned cash following them, but stuck with them through thick and thin regardless, but now that we are big players in English football I see more and more Malaysians and Africans online spouting the "I LOV MC, GO GO CITY" bullshit trying to latch onto the success, I mean who did these people support before the takeover?? Did they suddenly just change sides? I didn't see a fraction of these people as little as 5 years ago.

Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with genuine foreign fans, people like Mr. Snrub I take my hat off to, I mean he may not be able to follow the team in person, but I bet he gets up at really shitty times of the day to catch a live stream...fair play to him, at least he isn't in it for the glory, unlike most of the leeches in the far east.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea only managed a draw....oh well great goal by Pazon


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Slyy Blue said:


> This is very true mate, and fuck all anyone can do about it. I know if the club wants to grow then we are going to attract this kind of "fan".
> 
> Although it still bugs me personally because I have seen some proper dogshit City side's in my lifetime and spent my hard earned cash following them, but stuck with them through thick and thin regardless, but now that we are big players in English football I see more and more Malaysians and Africans online spouting the "I LOV MC, GO GO CITY" bullshit trying to latch onto the success, I mean who did these people support before the takeover?? Did they suddenly just change sides? I didn't see a fraction of these people as little as 5 years ago.
> 
> *Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with genuine foreign fans, people like Mr. Snrub I take my hat off to, I mean he may not be able to follow the team in person, but I bet he gets up at really shitty times of the day to catch a live stream...fair play to him, at least he isn't in it for the glory, unlike most of the leeches in the far east.*


this. me, snrub, rush, BULK all do this.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah, i don't really mind it too much as you can go out and get pissed, stagger back in before kick off but the games on monday/tuesday morning are hard as are any CL/Europa games.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I don't mind if people are a fan of a team but never go to games , its the people who switch to the team of the moment just to be on the winning side that annoy me , cunts.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

the champions league games were killer. 6 am wake ups. early games are alright, but during daylight savings, most games are on about 2 am here. kinda blows. at least we get all the games on telly, that eases it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It must be annoying doing it every week though. I got up at 4.30am on Saturday to watch the Hawks/Pies game (Aussie Rules for those that don't follow) but I couldn't do it a lot like the Aussies do. Unless it's a lunchtime kick off our time it's between midnight & 5am for the kick-offs. Thankfully when I went to Melbourne last year when we played United it was an early kick off because of the cup final and it was on the big screen in the Crown Casino. How you Aussies do it twice a week sometimes with European & midweek games I don't know. Every credit. I was surprised by how popular our football was over there too tbh. It was packed with United fans.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Slyy Blue said:


> This is very true mate, and fuck all anyone can do about it. I know if the club wants to grow then we are going to attract this kind of "fan".
> 
> Although it still bugs me personally because I have seen some proper dogshit City side's in my lifetime and spent my hard earned cash following them, but stuck with them through thick and thin regardless, but now that we are big players in English football I see more and more Malaysians and Africans online spouting the "I LOV MC, GO GO CITY" bullshit trying to latch onto the success, I mean who did these people support before the takeover?? Did they suddenly just change sides? I didn't see a fraction of these people as little as 5 years ago.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with genuine foreign fans, people like Mr. Snrub I take my hat off to, I mean he may not be able to follow the team in person, but I bet he gets up at really shitty times of the day to catch a live stream...fair play to him, at least he isn't in it for the glory, unlike most of the leeches in the far east.



City have never fielded a bad side, every team was the GOAT..... Ref fucked us.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Slyy Blue said:


> Although it still bugs me personally because I have seen some proper dogshit City side's in my lifetime and spent my hard earned cash following them, but stuck with them through thick and thin regardless, but now that we are big players in English football I see more and more Malaysians and Africans online spouting the "I LOV MC, GO GO CITY" bullshit trying to latch onto the success, I mean who did these people support before the takeover?? Did they suddenly just change sides? I didn't see a fraction of these people as little as 5 years ago.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with genuine foreign fans, people like Mr. Snrub I take my hat off to, I mean he may not be able to follow the team in person, but I bet he gets up at really shitty times of the day to catch a live stream...fair play to him, at least he isn't in it for the glory, unlike most of the leeches in the far east.














Michael Owen's started a #askMOwen on twitter and is getting trolled to hell.

whats is ur fav position....1)bench 2) not picked 3) injured ? 
Do you feel a great affinity with Bradley Wiggins, who has also won a championship while sitting down?
Sir, when in the future they compile a 'Top #MUFC players' list, how many places below Eric Djemba-Djemba do you think you'll be?
Where do you get your tickets from for the match? I see you every week and they're good seats in the crowd.
If a plane leaves at 8:53am & another at 9:32am both travelling at 532mph, at what point would you realise you're still a bellend?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I only sleep 5 hours a night so it's not too bothersome tbh. Although it has cost me a bit of money in caffeinated products over the years.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18887653

Interesting stuff I never knew the details a support staff would go to tailor the diet, training of a player to that level.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I guess it goes to show how little I know about football; I watched the Chealsea PSG game and thought Chelsea looked great, I like that Lukaku fella.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










Poor Bastian must have taken the CL loss pretty hard. Looks like he's been eating tubs of ice cream as comfort.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

arsenal losing to malaysia 11

NO ROBIN NO ARSENAL ARSENAL IN CRISIS RELEGATION FODDER


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This game is hilarious, Arsenal are a mess. 

Who is the M'Villa clone at Arsenal?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fuck you guys we won, the world class Einsfeld and Aneke scored :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Utd team - Lindegaard, Veselli, Ferdinand, Carrick, Brady, Valencia, Anderson, Powell, Petrucci, Kagawa, Macheda

No Drogba or Anelka *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*:kagawa scored. Looks such a perfect fit. Can't wait to see Rooney - Kagawa - Valencia - Young/Nani all linking up together. Watched his MUTV interview before the match. Sounds like a perfect fit for the squad off the field too. Very modest and ambitious. Fergie been saying how he even though he doesn't speak english yet he has no trouble understanding the training sessions.

Thought BEBE was super when he came on. Genuinely. Scholes and his god like status in China too :mark:*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa 


another good game from Kagawa,



Seabs said:


> *
> 
> Thought BEBE was super when he came on. Genuinely. Scholes and his god like status in China too :mark:*



yeah the chinese fans absolutely loved Scholes, any time he got the ball they went crazy

and yeah Bebe was actually surprisingly good


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Shelvey (bane) has actually looked good for liverpool, not been a bad game in general, looking forward to chelsea and the MLS all stars as well.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Michael Bradley scores! Gonna try to watch Roma this season to see how Bradley settles in the squad.

EDIT- Wohoo Simpsons combo.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Getting those loses out of the way early naturally. Just so its all up hill come next month :downing


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Haha awesome seeing Beckham and Henry playing together. Great game


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

new 6 year contract worth 34 mil for CAPTAIN GOAT, no biggie


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> CAPTAIN GOAT


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

A Vidic/Kompany CB pairing would be :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

apparently :kagawa is getting on well with Anderson, not the best person to hang around with if he is trying to learn english :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Looks like Kagawa needs to learn to get his pants tailored too.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*







:balo UFC Fighter? I'd pay to watch that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It's funny the Anderson appear to be friends with the guy that has essentially put the final nail in the coffin of his Man Utd career.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Doubt that, Anderson can play alongside Carrick with Kagawa in front of them in the hole, when Scholes doesn't play.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










anything goes in china


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> anything goes in china


:cool2

:Tevez


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*






you know


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> It's funny the Anderson appear to be friends with the guy that has essentially put the final nail in the coffin of his Man Utd career.


So he should hate him?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yep. It'll be like Cole vs Sheringham all over again. Funny how those two both ended up being wife beaters.


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> City have never fielded a bad side, every team was the GOAT..... Ref fucked us.


LOL... yeah course, you must be kidding mate, that one season under Pearce was awful, Blackburn away in the cup was the final straw, I have never seen such bitterness and anger in the stands from Blues as I did that day, it was fucking horrible, players not arsed and a clueless manager. Bad times indeed.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fell asleep and missed the first half. Facepalm. However I'm hearing the Zabman scored! Nir Biton impressed me. Can see us offering him a contract. Charity shield soon!


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

ConnorMCFC said:


> Fell asleep and missed the first half. Facepalm. However I'm hearing the Zabman scored! Nir Biton impressed me. Can see us offering him a contract. Charity shield soon!


Alright fella, always nice to encounter other Blues on non-City forums. Where you from?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Slyy Blue said:


> LOL... yeah course, you must be kidding mate, that one season under Pearce was awful, Blackburn away in the cup was the final straw, I have never seen such bitterness and anger in the stands from Blues as I did that day, it was fucking horrible, players not arsed and a clueless manager. Bad times indeed.


/sacarsm 

you dont have to tell me mate been watching and at City games since 1985.


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> /sacarsm
> 
> you dont have to tell me mate been watching and at City games since 1985.


I know you were messing mate, I was more "reminiscing" with you if that's the appropriate word! Bad times, but at least we can look back and laugh at them now.....just. LOL.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

denis suarez starting vs malaysia xi :mark: :mark:

:lmao we're playing a back five of kolarov, zaba, kolo, savic and johnson, with kolarov and johnson the wingbacks. unsurprisingly it doesn't look very good.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Slyy Blue said:


> Alright fella, always nice to encounter other Blues on non-City forums. Where you from?


Sale mate, and yourself?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

aguero casually messi's the malaysian defence, beats 3 defenders then casually chips the ball over the keeper with the outside of his foot. majestic.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Which Johnson? I can't see either playing as wingbacks tbh. One is not clever enough and the other too fat.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

adam. playing as a right wing back. he's not very good. tracking back isn't part of the job apparently. michael johnson, idk where he's at, i doubt he'll ever play at a decent level again. poor bastard.

should've had a pen, malaysian player hacks down kolarov from behind, no pen :lol. and then tevez gets booked after a malaysian player dives. good to see where this is headed.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> Chevrolet signs seven year deal
> 
> General Motors and Manchester United today announced that the world's most popular football club's shirt sponsor will be Chevrolet, beginning with the 2014/2015 season.
> 
> Chevrolet, the current Official Car Partner of the Club, will become only the fifth shirt sponsor in the Club’s 134 year history.



hmm


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah thats it Liverpool, why not?

http://store.liverpoolfc.tv/LFC-Carling-Cup-Winners-Champagne/pid-CARLINGCHAMP


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

aged for 3 years? sounds like they were prepping up for a while :kobe3


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The sort of crap merch clubs peddle these days never ceases to amaze me. I remember a while back Fulham were selling Umbrella's with the Michael Jackson statue emblazoned on it. Literally could not be more random.

EDIT - LOL, it's still there: http://shop.fulhamfc.com/retproddetail.aspx?d=56&id=1440


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Leon Best out for 6 months after recently signing for Blackburn for 3m.

Ouch.

:kean


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

unbelievable deal if true, £54m a year, more than double previous deal



> General Motors Co signed a sponsorship deal with Manchester United valued at as much as nearly $600 million (382 million pounds) one day after the U.S. automaker's global marketing chief was ousted in connection with a deal with the popular English soccer club.
> FOOTBALL
> 
> Under the seven-year deal, which makes Chevrolet the jersey sponsor starting in the 2014-2015 season, GM will pay $60 million to $70 million a year -- at least double the current fee paid by insurance broker Aon, said a person with knowledge of the contract who asked not to be identified. GM also will pay the club a $100 million activation fee, the person said.
> ...


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> unbelievable deal if true, £54m a year, more than double previous deal


That’s utterly bonkers but sort of brilliant at same time. This is not been leaked by accident imo the Glazers are about to put the club on New York IPO float soon, so by ''Leaking'' this information, they will hope that people/investors will see this & put money into IPO float as a result, clever tactic. 

Also with new PL deal about to start with Sky Sports from 2013 onwards combined with our DHL shirt sponsors as well by 2014 say if won the PL title in May 2014 (Winning PL team earns £60M) of that year we could pocket around £124M (£54M off Chevrolet, £10M off DHL & £60M off PL title win) from those 3 things alone.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



The Monster said:


> That’s utterly bonkers but sort of brilliant at same time. This is not been leaked by accident imo the Glazers are about to put the club on New York IPO float soon, so by ''Leaking'' this information, they will hope that people/investors will see this & put money into IPO float as a result, clever tactic.
> 
> Also with new PL deal about to start with Sky Sports from 2013 onwards combined with our DHL shirt sponsors as well by 2014 say if won the PL title in May 2014 (Winning PL team earns £60M) of that year we could pocket around £124M (£54M off Chevrolet, £10M off DHL & £60M off PL title win) from those 3 things alone.


Yeah just seen this



> Man Utd announces IPO shares will be priced between $16-$20/share
> MU offering of 16,666,667 Class A Ordinary Shares. Ticker symbol on NYSE will be MANU
> Underwriters will have option to buy further 2,500,000 Class A Ordinary Shares


16m shares at $16-20 could raise over £200m


edit: bad news, just seen from andersred tweets the glazers have changed their tune and are taking 50% of the proceeds enaldo

http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1549107/000104746912007537/a2210287zf-1a.htm


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

cant wait for glazers to take all that money and use it to buy mansions, yachts, ferraris, hookers and helicopters 

:kean

btw anyone hear about ferdy being charged by the FA for abusing cole?

:cashley


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lol'd at Rio getting charged over twitter. 

Maybe that idiot will stop spending so much time on twitter now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

CHOC ICE


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:cashley seemed to try to squash it straight away, but I guess the FA didn't care.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What happened to that Rooney to PSG for £120 million rumour? I was hoping that would happen and then the Glazers keep it all for themselves.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

the FA really is getting out of control here 

soon enough they'll ban players for giving each other looks

still hilarious that this happened to ferdy though. seriously, that bastard will never shut up on twitter

oh shit, i called him a bastard. brb while FA hunt me down and charges me


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ferdinand only replied to the guy who said 'choc ice', he didnt actually tweet it himself, so i would be very surprised if he got done for it


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

but he retweeted it

so he was just repeating what that guy said?

so repeating something bad that someone said, isnt wrong?

interesting


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Re-tweeting it is pretty much the same thing.

He should really get off twitter.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> but he retweeted it
> 
> so he was just repeating what that guy said?
> 
> ...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Do you guys know how many hookers I could buy for 390 million L's?

I could probably book a gangbang with every member of the Saturdays and every member of Girls Aloud.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

interested to see how a company that just got bailed out by the us government a few years ago and paid off 5.8 billion dollars has suddenly found enough money to be a shirt sponsor (and the biggest shirt sponsor recorded.)


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> the FA really is getting out of control here
> 
> soon enough they'll ban players for giving each other looks
> 
> ...


You think that's bad, someone's been arrested for telling Tom Daley he let his (dead) dad down by not winning a medal. :no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Shit man, I'm worried about the Twitter Police Hutz


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

He did say he was going to drown his overrated ass in the f*cking pool too. It's not really a death threat though, just ridiculous.fpalm

All that should happen is these trolls should have their IP's barred from Twitter. That's all they need to do. Giving arseholes the chance to try & act clever by taking the piss out of celebs on there is bad enough. Sadly a lot of people get their kicks from taking stabs at people on Twitter. Get a life ffs.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

a good interview about the IPO and Glazers


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i've been on holiday for a while so not really kept up w/the football. saw some highlights yday and have two questions. 

1) when did Bebe get not bad? 
2) why has Park changed his name to Kagawa?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


> You think that's bad, someone's been arrested for telling Tom Daley he let his (dead) dad down by not winning a medal. :no:


The whole situation could have been avoided if his partner had been chosen more carefully.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

BEBE has just scored again, this time for the reserves, you just cant stop him, he'll be the player of the season :


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> heres a couple of highlights of Kagawa, as well as the chance he should of scored, and the GOAT's goal





haribo said:


> You think that's bad, someone's been arrested for telling Tom Daley he let his (dead) dad down by not winning a medal. :no:


Actually it is for saying he was going to drown Daley and quite frankly unlike Ferdinand the cunt deserve to done for that because he quite clearly is a dick for the comments he said to Daley


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:fergie has confirmed Vidic should play on sunday against Valerenga, great news hopefully his injury hasnt affected his game too much


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Big first leg againts Gomel tonight to qualify for Europa.

Everyone will be watching.

:no:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

So Lerner has apparently sold the Cleveland Browns for over £1b. Probably means some more investment in Villa.


----------



## andycarroll (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Downing is officially the G.O.A.T.!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

https://twitter.com/ChelseaMeltdown

Just came across this a while ago :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Edgehead 26 said:


> https://twitter.com/ChelseaMeltdown
> 
> Just came across this a while ago :lmao


"Yes! Were signing Oscar! Never heard of him but hes brazilian and its another good looking flag on our player list on wikipedia!" XD!!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> :fergie has confirmed Vidic should play on sunday against Valerenga, great news hopefully his injury hasnt affected his game too much




Your telling me, got him cheap as chips for my fantasy football team.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Edgehead 26 said:


> https://twitter.com/ChelseaMeltdown
> 
> Just came across this a while ago :lmao


Spoke to a scouser the other day, claims they've got more history than us haha, never won the League and only 1 real Champions League!

:terry


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Shamelessly stolen from talksport, its the AVB guide to football management...

1. Thou shalt demand as much credit for another man's work as possible





2. Thou shalt only speak about "the project" when discussing future aspirations









3. Thou shalt use interviews to fill players with enormous confidence 




 
4. Thou shalt maintain the ultimate grade of facial hair: not quite stubble, not yet a beard









5. Thou shalt produce over exuberant celebrations to indicate a high level of passion




 
6. Thou shalt crouch during games to give spectators a more dynamic view of your package









7. Thou shalt never, ever clear your throat




 
8. Thou shalt deploy the four finger whistle to get a player's attention









9. Thou shalt laugh at your own jokes




 
10. Thou shalt instruct players to hug you in public







[/quote]


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

good lad


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Carlton Cole BERRYING


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Faraday said:


> Spoke to a scouser the other day, claims they've got more history than us haha, never won the League and only 1 real Champions League!
> 
> :terry




Liverpool have got more history than any other English club with United. 5 European Cups and 18 league titles, no Premierhips but they dominated England & Europe for over a decade. I guess actual history doesn't count, just immediate history that you have knowledge of? Football only started to exist when Roman bought Chelsea didn't it dickhead?!fpalm

Did I actually just stick up for Liverpool fans?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think you might have missed the sarcasm.

Liverpool are the most successful English team ever, their 2 extra European Cups far outweigh Man Utd's 1 extra League title and no team comes close to those two. Man Utd (and Chelsea) are bigger clubs now though, but that could change in 5-10 years if Liverpool have a resurgence.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Calvin Klein said:


> good lad


:troll


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

interestingly :fergie isnt going to be at the first match of the tour, hopefully he is concluding a deal for Lucas Moura :side:




> Mike Phelan will take charge of the team in Oslo, with Sir Alex on "other club business". SAF to join in Gothenburg.
> 
> #mufc tour squad: De Gea, Lindegaard; Evra, Ferdinand, Jones, M Keane, Vidic; Anderson, Carrick, Nani, Powell, Lingard, Scholes, Valencia, Young; Berbatov, Hernandez, Kagawa, Macheda, Rooney, Welbeck


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Nige™;11839954 said:



> Liverpool have got more history than any other English club with United. 5 European Cups and 18 league titles, no Premierhips but they dominated England & Europe for over a decade. I guess actual history doesn't count, just immediate history that you have knowledge of? Football only started to exist when Roman bought Chelsea didn't it dickhead?!fpalm
> 
> Did I actually just stick up for Liverpool fans?


Faraday was quoting a tweet from that Chelsea meltdown twitter account.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> interestingly :fergie isnt going to be at the first match of the tour,* hopefully he is concluding a deal for Lucas Moura :side:*


We can only hope, only reason over the last few years SAF not gone with the squad for games is to either conclude deal/s or/& to look at players live in person that his seriously interested in. David de Gea is an example of this, Kagawa another. Normally if SAF watches a player his interested in play live & talk surrounding player then theres decent bet SAF is trying to conclude a deal. And He did watch Lucas play at Sports Direct Arena v New Zealand few days back.

It would be interesting to see if Lucas does arrive how much the overall deal will come to? Sao Paulo want 30M so be interesting see if SAF actually does pay that exact amount for 19 soon to be 20 year old Brazilian. I know lot Man Utd fans who think money spend on him could & should be spent elsewhere (CM & LB) but how often does a player of Lucas quality & potential come available who actually WANTS to join us? Plus his on rumored low wages is a bonus (Around 33K a week).

He would also offer us something different & very important which been overlooked which is the ability to run with the ball at great pace at players or/& into space either out wide or through the middle. Something that don’t have, Toni direct RW who holds width who likes attack the LB, Nani is blend of indirect & direct but often slows done tempo of our play around final 3rd though is to either take shot or pass when playing against packed defenses playing slow passing game wont get us in behind a defense. Young add width to LW but cuts inside on to right which means opening gone & like Nani looks for pass inside when opposition team now got back in to plug up gaps in there defense. Way in which Lucas plays suggests SAF wants speed up our attack (Yippee!). Lucas doesn’t play a slow game his always bursting forward with flair, pace & dribbling so if we made Lucas play slower type game with us it would hinder him as take away what his best at & our ability as team to get in behind defenses quickly imo. Which why think Kagawa signing makes alot of sense as his someone whose able pick passes out through middle as CAM/no10 with great movement as well. 

Playing front 4 of say Lucas RW - Kagawa CAM - Nani LW - Rooney CF, means that have lot movement in final 3rd & all 4 players can play at high tempo while all 4 have in own way the ability open up teams which is made easier if doing so playing against packed defense (Last season we struggled break down teams who did this). Think this deal actually makes more sense then it doesn’t. We have 3 wingers (I don’t count Giggs as one who can play there each week) we Have Toni on RW, Young LW & with potential of Lucas arrival another RW which means Nani go to LW to compete with Young with Toni & Lucas competing on RW, its a squad game now & its healthily competition for places as well. With a potential signing of Lucas it shows maybe an indication of what SAF wants to do for upcoming season in term of the attack which I think an exciting one imo.

Before anyone suggests that I think Lucas > a CM or/& LB signing. Im not, im just suggesting why SAF is trying to sign Lucas & what bringing him in could do for our attack. I do think we need a LB & 1 CM & as T-C has suggested im a little surprised SAF not going after Sahin at Real Madrid. Maybe SAF doesn’t feel should go after player who has struggled for fitness & form since joining Real Madrid & might struggle to do the same at another top team? Which I disagree with as look at Owen, he was injury prone but we never questioned his ability to score goals. So we shouldn’t knock Sahin over 1 bad season when his still same player who won German League in 2011 with Dortmund as a key part of that team & hence why he got move to Real Madrid in the first place. Love to know the reason why looks like not trying to buy Sahin actually.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Watching Chelsea/Brighton in between all the Olympics. Down 2-1 at halftime. I know its still preseason and all, but its been a real shit preseason. Community Shield against City next weekend, so at least look good against Brighton.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I've always wondered if Di Matteo can bring an attacking flair and DAT BALL POSSESSIONS~1!! to Chelski. Oh well, this is just a pre-season game.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Faraday said:


> Spoke to a scouser the other day, claims they've got more history than us haha, never won the League and only 1 real Champions League!
> 
> :terry


please tell me this guy is joking :kenny. Chelsea may be better then us but we do have a lot more history then they do.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It's obvious sarcasm, look at the article he quoted as well as the smiley. Jesus christ it's not that hard to detect!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'll probably be won over fast if he lives up to the hype if fergie bags moura. But am i the only one who does not want him as it stands?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOL 3-1. The European Champions have been chopped down by a second division team.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Liverpool have got more history than any other English club with United. 5 European Cups and 18 league titles, no Premierhips but they dominated England & Europe for over a decade. I guess actual history doesn't count, just immediate history that you have knowledge of? Football only started to exist when Roman bought Chelsea didn't it dickhead?!fpalm
> 
> Did I actually just stick up for Liverpool fans?


lmao



R.K.O Peep said:


> please tell me this guy is joking :kenny. Chelsea may be better then us but we do have a lot more history then they do.


lmao

Maybe you should read around for context next time so you won't look like tools? :terry

And meh, it's only pre-season. Still - you'd prefer a good one than a bad one.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This reminds me of the preseason back in 2010, where we lost everything. Started the season well and then died during the middle.

When you win and lose in pre season, it's not too bad. When you just lose... Then you start to worry.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'll probably be won over fast if he lives up to the hype if fergie bags moura. But am i the only one who does not want him as it stands?


It smells of Fabregas to Barcelona. Need to strengthen in other areas, but no, go for someone in an area where you have plenty of options already. I can live with it if we're selling Nani and he's the replacement. But only if we get a LB and centre mid. Centre mid is looking like a pipe dream though this summer.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


> It smells of Fabregas to Barcelona. Need to strengthen in other areas, but no, go for someone in an area where you have plenty of options already. I can live with it if we're selling Nani and he's the replacement. But only if we get a LB and centre mid. Centre mid is looking like a pipe dream though this summer.


I'd rather keep nani unless someone pays 20m+ for him. No cm this season you can bank on it as for left back i see it still happening.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Nige™ said:


> Liverpool have got more history than any other English club with United. 5 European Cups and 18 league titles, no Premierhips but they dominated England & Europe for over a decade. I guess actual history doesn't count, just immediate history that you have knowledge of? Football only started to exist when Roman bought Chelsea didn't it dickhead?!fpalm
> 
> Did I actually just stick up for Liverpool fans?


Liverpool have won 65 total trophies. Manchester United have won 69 trophies overall. 

Manchester United are the more successful football club.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

depends on the trophy to be honest


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Liverpool also have dem kit deals. But United have the new Chevrolet one. It's a close call.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mozza said:


> Liverpool have won 65 total trophies. Manchester United have won 69 trophies overall.
> 
> Manchester United are the more successful football club.


Man U got 62 Bruh Not 69 and even then your including the community shield which everyone knows isn't a real trophy :side: 

Even when you take those away though we've still got more.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mozza said:


> Liverpool have won 65 total trophies. Manchester United have won 69 trophies overall.
> 
> Manchester United are the more successful football club.


CHAMPIONS LEAGUE>PREMIER LEAGUE.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

forgot we had a friendly last night vs wolfsburg. kun and yaya scored in a 2-0 win, razak was apparently tremendous, dzeko played his first minutes of pre-season, plus that lazio lad marin confirmed he's a city player :hb.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> Lindegaard; Valencia, Ferdinand, Vidic, Keane; Nani, Carrick, Scholes, Young, Welbeck, Rooney.
> bench: De Gea; Anderson, Berbatov, Chicharito, Powell, Kagawa, Macheda, Lingard.



VIDIC :

starts im 30 mins


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Good to see Vidic start after being out injured for so long. Was hoping to see Kagawa play behind Rooney but that might still happen at some point today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

just clicked on the goal.com world xi debate to see how awful it would be and it didn't disappoint, they were discussing full backs, one of the panelists suggested sergio ramos as left back, another has jordi alba as his right back :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao no kompany in defence. god that sums up goal so well


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

United started off slow but picked things up in the final 10 minutes of the first half. Valencia has been superb at right back but has been more of a winger and created a lot of good chances. Welbeck should have a hattrick by now but he's either been too slow at taking the shot, miscontrolled the ball or the goalkeeper has pulled off a good save.

Welbeck needs that clinical Bebe finish.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rooney in England mode.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Nani has been so selfish when on the ball. Messed up a lot of our attacks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

nani? selfish? no wayyyyyy


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Didn't you hear? He was improving his selfish ways. Well, not in pre-season he hasn't.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Kagawa on 10 mintues, instantly our best player.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well I don't think I'm too worried about playing United anymore.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

All those chances and no end product. Welbeck should have scored a hattrick, Nani kept giving the ball away and Rooney did pretty much nothing except clear the ball off the line. Kagawa and Valencia were our best players by a mile. They created so many chances but no one seemed to have their finishing boots on today.

The positive was seeing Vidic play 60 minutes and he looked solid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Final score 0-0?

Funny how IrishJet takes a pop at SELFISH STURRIDGE, but says nothing about RIDICULOUSLY GREEDY NANI.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If Sturridge played for United he'd be considered the GOAT young english player on here :troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If Henderson played for United he'd be hailed as the next scholes


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> If Henderson played for United he'd be hailed as the next scholes


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Folks actually watch pre season friendlies.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Pre-season friendlies mean very little, I tend to stay away from watching them and reading about performances because they're often skewed opinions. Some players excel because others aren't taking it as seriously. Some players look poor because they're not taking it seriously, while others are. Come season time the roles are often reversed.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

All about getting close to match fitness.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Final score 0-0?
> 
> Funny how IrishJet takes a pop at SELFISH STURRIDGE, but says nothing about RIDICULOUSLY GREEDY NANI.


Nani is good. Sturridge is not.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i disagree


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> i disagree


Yeah i agree also he's worse than good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Nani is good. Sturridge is not.


Nani is as inconsistent as Sturridge.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Nani is as inconsistent as Sturridge.


True, but he's still much better.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> True, but he's still much better.


It's not really saying much is it tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> True, but he's still much better.


You sure about the "much"?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> It's not really saying much is it tbh.


Never said it was and never really compared the two until Joel brought it up.



Joel said:


> You sure about the "much"?


Very. I don't rate Sturridge at all. For a greedy player Nani still gets tons of assists (most in the league over the last 3 seasons I believe) as well as his share of goals - He pretty much carried us at the start of the 2010/11 season, no way we win the title without him. Sturridge has talent, but until he matures (which he has time to do) he's really not good enough to start for a top team.


----------



## xxSecondCitySavior (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Glory, Glory! Man U!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Nani is the most overrated player in the premier league. On his day he's magic, but that day is coming around even less often and when he's not on, he's fucking awful.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> Nani is the most overrated player in the premier league. On his day he's magic, but that day is coming around even less often and when he's not on, he's fucking awful.


He is not even close to being the most overrated, as pretty much everyone thinks he's exactly what you just described him as.

He's frustrating, but over the course of the season he justifies his place IMO.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Maybe if Nani stopped starting every sentence with, "Myself and Christiano," he'd actually be consistent.




Rush said:


> Nani is the most overrated player in the premier league. On his day he's magic, but that day is coming around even less often and when he's not on, he's fucking awful.


This is what I feel about Nani.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Nani is good. Sturridge is not.




Wow, brilliant argument.

They are both inconsistent, Nani is better than Sturridge in my view, but to just flat out say "Sturridge isn't good" is a pretty short sighted comment. Sturridge in the first half of last season was one of the few shining lights in the Villas Boas period. He also hasn't played a single game this season in the position he is actually supposed to play in, so I think the fact he has managed to garner positive (largely) results in his wrong position would suggest a bit more that "he isn't good".



On a side note, I may have managed to win tickets to the Community Shield next weekend :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

on the community shield, it's practicallty confirmed neither silva nor mario will take part. only returned to pre-season like a week ago


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

No one will be able to deal with our formation with 8 attacking midfielders in it. Plus with our amazing pre season wins against... put us in the drivers seat for this one.


Edit: Definately have got tickets for it. FUCK YEAH


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










Nice to see Bebe wearing his old duvet.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Dunno there is a bag load of overrated players in the prem, terry and most of the england squad come to mind.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


> Nice to see Bebe wearing his old duvet.


:lmao bebe

yeah going through anderson's instagram he does like to post pictures of the food he is eating

also for some reason i doubt anderson sits next to scholes on the team bus too much


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


> Nice to see Bebe wearing his old duvet.












Also not sure if Anderson is FAT or a TANK.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

In them pics doesn't look fat to me, maybe he's a little on the big side for a footballer, he's just not lean or ripped.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seb said:


> Also not sure if Anderson is FAT or a TANK.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wouldn't be surprised if we get spanked by United today just considering how shit we were last week. 

We might see the return of EL GAUJE though. :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if we get spanked by United today just considering how shit we were last week.


doubt it, pre-season games so far for united havent really been big scoring games, havent managed more than 1 goal in a game so far, im expecting a Barca win


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> doubt it, pre-season games so far for united havent really been big scoring games, havent managed more than 1 goal in a game so far, im expecting a Barca win


True, Barca wins 2-1 Pedro, Scholes & Messi


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

who cares it's pre-season.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Pre-season goals are very important.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Meh it's pre-season but I still consider it a must watch match. Gives good insight into what to expect in for the upcoming season. We have to play Madrid twice in the next few weeks, I'd like to see how we do against a top team like United. 

We looked drained against PSG, I would be worried if it was the same today. 

Arsenal fans (or anyone in general), how good is Song in defence? We are apparently close to signing the guy as a back up defensive midfielder which makes sense since Keita is gone but apparently he can play CB too. I can't remember seeing him play it though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It's definitely a must-watch as it's Barcelona and Man Utd. Result doesn't really matter though, but would be nice to see a convincing win.

I don't rate Song, he's got the Hollywood plays in him (some stunning passes to RVP last year) but he looks susceptible defensively and gets caught up the field a lot. Would be disappointed if we went for him. Not good enough. Busquets never misses games anyway and Mascherano is more than competent at DM. It's a quality specialist centre-back we should be after, Vertonghen or Thiago Silva would've both been great, as would Javi Martinez be.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Javi Martinez isn't a CB either, he's a DM being played at CB and he's stated he'd rather play in midfield. 

Barca could always go for Dede from Vasco, he's been bigged up alot lately.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> Meh it's pre-season but *I still consider it a must watch match*. Gives good insight into what to expect in for the upcoming season. We have to play Madrid twice in the next few weeks, I'd like to see how we do against a top team like United.
> 
> We looked drained against PSG, I would be worried if it was the same today.
> 
> Arsenal fans (or anyone in general), how good is Song in defence? We are apparently close to signing the guy as a back up defensive midfielder which makes sense since Keita is gone but apparently he can play CB too. I can't remember seeing him play it though.


I don't :villa


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

only thing i know about Dede is that he's boss on FM :hmm:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

And FIFA UT, huge game on later, Everton vs AEK Athens :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Hollywood Hams said:


> I don't :villa


This pretty much.

Whatever olympic event on at that time >>> any pre season football


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Renegade™ said:


> Javi Martinez isn't a CB either, he's a DM being played at CB and he's stated he'd rather play in midfield.
> 
> Barca could always go for Dede from Vasco, he's been bigged up alot lately.


You're nitpicking, he's shown he's extremely competent in both positions and could easily spend the rest of his career playing CB to a high standard, especially at a team like Barcelona who spend very little time in their own final third. Unlike Song. Who's also not good enough as a DM either.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What is most people's Defensive Midfielder is Barcelona's Centre Back.

I can't comprehend Barca's interest in Song. He's arguably not good enough for them, and I don't think he's at all suited to their style of football either.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

He would never be a starter, he would play the Keita role. 

He shown he's capable of good passing, I'm sure he could amplify those skills under Barca.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Song did weirdly get a lot of assists last season, but I think that was mostly due to VP's ability to turn anything into gold. So in that respect I'd say Song can spot a good pass and play the occasional killer ball, but his midfield passing can be sloppy. And given how much midfield elaboration Barca like, I can't see him fitting in well.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Anderson up against Busquets//Iniesta


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Valdés, Alves, Puyol, Mascherano, Adriano, Sergio, S.Roberto, Iniesta, Alexis, Messi and Tello.

Where Pedro at?!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Anderson up against Busquets//Iniesta


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fucking lol @ the helicopter bringing in the match ball.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> Fucking lol @ the helicopter bringing in the match ball.


Is RVP flying it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is RVP flying it.


No but THE GOAT Henrik Larsson is there. 

Big game here boys, the coveted SUPERMATCH TROPHY on the line.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Young seems to be trying to cross and pass to Van Persie.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Vidic is looking juicy as fuck. 

Hasn't lost a step by the looks of it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Sexual pass from Scholes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

All the possession in the world and virtually nothing on goal. 

Tello and Alexis have been worthless.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rooney has turned into such a lazy cunt.

Scholes has been lording it and Evra has actually been good.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> Vidic is looking juicy as fuck.
> 
> Hasn't lost a step by the looks of it.


Good to hear. hope he stays fit and no fat swiss player falls on him again.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Nani playing Barca at their own game 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

lmao tello


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

GREEDY OVERRATED NANI winning dat penalty.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ROOOOOONEEYYY


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rooney fpalm never trusted him as a penalty taker


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fuck off Rooney you fucking troll.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The rebound miss on the open net was fucking hilarious. 

Rooney was easily United's worst player this half. 

Tello was easily Barca's. The kid looks nervous and shaky as fuck...for a friendly.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Not just any friendly though, it's for the SUPERMATCH TROPHY. 

Yeah match has sucked. Not watching this over the 200m.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rooney always goes bottom left, surely every keeper he comes up against will probably know that


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Kagawa coming on for United. 

I would like to see Pedro take Tello off.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

THE GOAT Pinto on.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Busquets cant help being an annoying twat even in preseason :busquets


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

More disgusting behaviour from Nani, kicking out at sweet innocent :busquets

We don't look like scoring without Messi.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

lol we ain't winning shit without Messi.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Worrying lack of goals from us in this preseason. Rooney needs to seriously get his shit together or he can fucking watch RVP tear shit up.

Still, relatively comfortable display which is more than I expected.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Tony Hibbert just scored in his testimonial. Thing is, it wasn't a cheap testimonial goal, it was a fucking worldy of a free kick, followed by a pitch invasion from our fans to celebrate with him. Seen everything now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

PINTO DA GOAT


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

lmao United even worse than PSG at penalties.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

SUPERMATCH CHAMPIONS


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

welbeck is gunna link up well with RVP.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Spoiler: Pitch invasion picture















Edit: Use spoiler tag if the image stretches the page


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bebe has scored 33% of United's goals this season, slowly turning into a one man team


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

WHY IS ASHLEY YOUNG TAKING PENALTIES?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


> WHY IS ASHLEY YOUNG TAKING PENALTIES?


Why was he on the pitch.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*






LEGEND


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

TONY HIBBERT, HE SCORES WHEN HE WANTS

pretty great to see how much they love the bloke in his testimonial.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> LEGEND


I was there in the Lower Gladdy, didn't go on the pitch though. Not only did Hibbert score the free kick which, to me at least, didn't look like it was let in. It wasn't the best free kick ever but still went in but he also had a pretty decent shot in the first half which if I remember, led to the corner where Naismith scored his third.

Brilliant moment! 

Leading upto it there were so many rumours, first there was Rooney playing but he said he would love to but couldn't on Twitter, then it was Stubbs and David Weird coming on, and then it was that Big Dunc and David Moyes were gonna have the last 10 minutes. In reality, the entire squad was substituted for played like Rodwell, Barkley and Vellios, so there were no surprises. Leading upto the match, we weren't sure what to expect, every year we have one home friendly which is usually the last game before the season begins, but this year we play Malaga over the weekend so we expected at least a chance of something daft. Good run out and great result though.

A home debut to remember for Naismith as well. It wasn't an easy friendly, they weren't there to be rolled over and smile for Hibbert, (in fact there goal was a stormer,) and we took the game to them in the first half and scored straight away. Decent game to watch.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

IPO prices down on inital prediction



> @CNBC BREAKING: Manchester United prices IPO at $14/share, below expected range of $16-$20


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> LEGEND


Quality night, Hibbert has been an great servant to the Club, was great to see him finally score! Was hilarious watching all hell break lose when he scored!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> Lindegaard, M Keane, Vidic, Carrick, Evra, Nani, Cleverley, Kagawa, Young, Rooney, Hernandez


Kagawa in central midfield?, if so very light weight in the centre with kagawa and cleverley


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> Kagawa in central midfield?, if so very light weight in the centre with kagawa and cleverley


Ando 2.0


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

in Fergie we trust 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

They hadn't even played a game and already 3 first team defenders are injured, and so it begins.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We literally CANNOT score. Just missed two open goals in 1 minute.

Hernandez. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> We literally CANNOT score. Just missed two open goals in 1 minute.
> 
> Hernandez. Jesus Christ.


Have not watched any pre season games but i tend to think we've been a bit shit? Hard to believe it's a week till the prem starts.

Poor hernandez what happened to the ultimate poacher, how bad was it?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Ando 2.0


No chance. I actually don't mind us experimenting with him there now, when it doesn't matter.

Holy fuck this is awful.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

4-3 to united, with :kagawa getting the winner 8*D, he has easily been the most impressive player in pre season


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:hazard scored in his first game. Whatevs :henry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fantastic finish to the game. Rooney finally coming to life. We absolutely must start the season with him and Kagawa up front, was just an amazing improvement when we changed to that. Cleverley was very impressive. Young was absolutely dire, as was Hernandez. Move Carrick back into midfield and have this line up for Everton:

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra

Valencia Carrick Cleverley/Scholes Nani

Kagawa

Rooney​
Don't mind who starts out of Cleverley/Scholes, been very impressed with both in pre-season/olympics. Seeing how much better we played with Kagawa in the hole tells me we really don't need RVP, as great a player as he is.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Fantastic finish to the game. Rooney finally coming to life. We absolutely must start the season with him and Kagawa up front, was just an amazing improvement when we changed to that. Cleverley was very impressive. Young was absolutely dire, as was Hernandez. Move Carrick back into midfield and have this line up for Everton:
> 
> De Gea
> 
> ...


Highly doubt Vida play vs Everton my guess is Evans or Jones at CB agree with rest of the team & Scholes will start alongside Carrick imo.

But Ando & Clev link up play from CM to final 3rd along with Nani; Rooney & Kagawa looks extremely promising, yes only pre season but can see Kagawa just has this un teachable knack of finding/creating space for himself & others that will be of huge benefit to us over course of the season. 

Defense was dodgy but was mix & match job but attacking play looks really good. I expect the front 4 of Toni Kagawa Rooney Nani to be used v Everton & all 4 will starting doing some training together as a front 4 until Everton game in preparation for the match. 

I'm just glad Ando & Clev looked sharp it would be fantastic if both can stay fit & hit good form during the season (touch wood). It would increase our chances of winning title/s this season if both did imo.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



The Monster said:


> Highly doubt Vida play vs Everton my guess is Evans or Jones at CB agree with rest of the team & Scholes will start alongside Carrick imo.
> .


i disagree vidic has played in all 3 of the last games, while jones and evans are still injured, im pretty sure ferguson said evans will miss the start of the season


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> i disagree vidic has played in all 3 of the last games, while jones and evans are still injured, im pretty sure ferguson said evans will miss the start of the season


While I like Vida play at Everton I just don’t think can through him back in after the injury he suffered last year, we also have to be wary of fact cant play every game now as his 30. So SAF going have to put him in when he knows his 100% ready & Vida playing 60mins v Valerenga then 45mins v Barca in Pre season doesn’t equal ready for big Prem League game v Everton, him taking part in those games is massive step forward in his road to recovery but in no way can see him starting or even on bench v Everton, just think it far to soon. I like to be proven wrong though. 

SAF lies all the time, its what he does I cant count how often he does it & he always will do it. Him saying Evans miss start of the season doesn’t mean anything until Evans is not on team sheet then I treat it as speculation/SAF lying, cos SAF ALWAYS knows his teams for matches long before they happen & team for the match after that & match after that & so on so fourth so good indication of who will play is when SAF says want take part in game 9 times out 10 they will. When SAF says Evans not be fit for start of season my feeling not only will he be fit he will start at CB alongside Rio.

Recent Classic example FA Cup QF v Arsenal last year at the press conference, SAF was asked on Toni availability for the match he replies back with to early for him he will be back in a few weeks though, 24 hours later & Toni on the bench & plays from 2nd half onwards.

All im saying is don’t rule out possibility that Evans will play v Everton, just cos SAF says so doesn’t make it 100% true mate..


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



The Monster said:


> Highly doubt Vida play vs Everton my guess is Evans or Jones at CB agree with rest of the team & Scholes will start alongside Carrick imo.
> 
> But Ando & Clev link up play from CM to final 3rd along with Nani; Rooney & Kagawa looks extremely promising, yes only pre season but can see Kagawa just has this un teachable knack of finding/creating space for himself & others that will be of huge benefit to us over course of the season.
> 
> ...


Have to play Vidic. Don't have a choice I'm afraid, lack of other options and consider what Fellaini/Jelavic done to us last season. Against a less physical strike force I'd agree, but those two bullied Evans and Rio off the pitch last time out. We'll need Vidic. Rest him against Southampton if needs be but absolutely play him here. He's looked pretty mobile, and he's still a beast. 

Agree about Anderson and Cleverley, they were forming a good partnership at the start of last season before both got injured. Still don't think either are reliable enough to be the long term answer, but it's a good option when we're in need of a goal.

Kagawa just looks fucking amazing. He can be as good as David Silva in this league, he's that sort of player. He's not a CM though, and we shouldn't experiment with that anymore, albeit it was worth a shot.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Feel like a twat i have not watched Kagawa for Utd yet, hopefully he has a cracker vs everton.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

well hart's injured now too

costel
zaba lescott kolo clichy
razak milner
aj aguero tevez
dzeko

how we'll line up imo, if nasri's fit then dzeko off, aguero up front and nasri behind aguero.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Is Torres going to play? If he is I can't wait to see him tear the City defence apart and win add another medal to his collection. :torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea: Cech; Ivanovic, Luiz, Terry, Cole; Lampard, Mikel, Ramires; Mata, Hazard; Torres

Manchester City: Pantilimon; Zabaleta, Kompany, Savic, Clichy; Milner, De Jong, Yaya Toure; Nasri, Aguero, Tevez

my body is ready


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Looking forward to finally seeing Mata and Hazard together.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

kolarov is starting, not clichy


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

lool hazard dafuq?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hazard David Dunning.

:lmao

Need that gif'd.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










:hazard


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


> :hazard


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Scorres!

:torres

lol at Hazard, that's the best thing he'll give to English football.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

TORRES IS THE GOAT


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:torres

GOAT gonna GOAT

Edit: RED


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Left foot poke haha

TORRES!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well this just got interesting..


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOOOL IVANOVIC


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

and now it's all kicked off. 

Entertainment. The new season has begun.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Harsh


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

joke decision.

still see savic getting sent off.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Very harsh. Savic could equally have been sent off just before.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Good. Kick each other off the pitch. Will he be suspended?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Not a very good challenge to be honest.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Two footed challenge. He has to go.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

He's looking at a 3 match ban. Chelsea don't have rightbacks atm. interesting twist.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Not that harsh, but unfortunate, both the bottom of his boots connected with ankle, used to be ten of those a game, now there' all red cards, fucking FA. 

Oh and Savic is still GASH, useless Ascroft lookalike..


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ivanovic mistimed his tackle, and he was deservedly sent off. End of story.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

its a shame geoff shreeves doesn't work for ITV.

"You're gunna miss the start of the season bran... :troll"


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Two footed, studs up, definite red. More clumsy than deliberate, but he has no excuse.

It's great that these types of challenges have finally been really clamped down on in the past few years, a real scourge on the game. Probably a 3 game ban for Bran.

Glad it was a Chelsea player off as it keeps the game interesting given that they're in the lead.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The left leg was on the floor, where it almost got the ball... great defending the tackle there from Townsend.. lol.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

In non red card related news.

Chelsea have just been poor, apart from Hazard who (needs a taxi) has brought it to the game. City on control and I expect them to win this game 3-2 now. Good opener, has it all at the moment


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

From that last angle ITV just showed the left leg is so high and with the force he is going in with than it is an easy red card


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Definite red. But we should have had a free kick before that, so that incident should not have even happened.

Good finish by GOLDEN BOOT WINNING :torres

Apart from falling flat on his face, Hazard has looked good. Shame now we are down to 10, he won't see much of the ball.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Definite red. Strong refereeing throughout the half.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seb said:


> Two footed, studs up, definite red. More clumsy than deliberate, but he has no excuse.
> 
> It's great that these types of challenges have finally been really clamped down on in the past few years, a real scourge on the game. Probably a 3 game ban for Bran.
> 
> Glad it was a Chelsea player off as it keeps the game interesting given that they're in the lead.


Very well said.

We're used to playing with men down though :torres


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I love all the Torres renders. This footie section seems decent.

Ramires surely to go right back?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ref's a manc but that was a red. Gonna be tough now but at least we were winning when 11 v 11. We'd be so lost without Rambo


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lee Dixon is on ITV now? He was the BBC's best pundit by far


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> The left leg was on the floor, where it almost got the ball... great defending the tackle there from Townsend.. lol.


His left leg was about 2 foot in the air, about double the height of the ball, when his studs made contact with Kolarov. It looks even worse on replay.

Doesn't matter anyway, everyone agrees it was a red, and it was rightly given. Who's Chelsea back-up Right back? :hmm:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seb said:


> His left leg was about 2 foot in the air, about double the height of the ball, when his studs made contact with Kolarov. It looks even worse on replay.
> 
> Doesn't matter anyway, everyone agrees it was a red, and it was rightly given. Who's Chelsea back-up Right back? :hmm:


2ft? you wanna sort your ruler out..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seb said:


> His left leg was about 2 foot in the air, about double the height of the ball, when his studs made contact with Kolarov. It looks even worse on replay.
> 
> Doesn't matter anyway, everyone agrees it was a red, and it was rightly given. Who's Chelsea back-up Right back? :hmm:


Azpi...

Sam Hutchinson :wilkins

I guess Cahill comes on for Mata or Hazard and Luiz goes right back for now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> 2ft? you wanna sort your ruler out..


Gotta be around that mark, his left foot was way over the height of the ball :wilkins

Also I don't see how Savic fouled Nando on replay, he ran in front of him and they collided into each other, he didn't block him off or make contact with his face like Torres claimed.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ramires could slot in at right back. It was a red, silly challenge. Admittedly I thought it was only a yellow in real time, looked far worse in replay though. Hazard to score a second on the break. Maybe. :terry to keep things tight.

edit: savic off :|


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

THE GOAT TORRES IS GOATING.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah, Torres looks as sharp as I've seen him in forever.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Same as above, real time looked like a yellow, replay showed it was red.

Savic obstructed him, he ran across the run path of Torres, a yellow any day of the week. He should have been off. Mancini smart in taking him out of the match.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



IrishViper said:


> Same as above, real time looked like a yellow, replay showed it was red.
> 
> Savic obstructed him, he ran across the run path of Torres, a yellow any day of the week. He should have been off. Mancini smart in taking him out of the match.


I dont rate Savic at all, i panic as soon as i see him on the teamsheet, his positional play for CB is awful.. We can't afford to play a liability like him at this level, get him out on loan.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

YAYA TOURE IS GOAT


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

1-1!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Blah. Sloppy defending. Terry should have done better. Good finish, though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

terry with the assist.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

OH WELL. Only the Community Shield...


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yaya does it again.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Knew Torres was going to score. :torres is the best

I know I am late.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Anyone else notice :terry's hair line?

Fucking lolz.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fuck.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

BEAUTY


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Goodnight Chelsea. Tevez finishes them off.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

TEVEZ THE GOAT 

GOAT GOAL


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

OMG.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

COME ON BABY!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

THAT WAS AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Toure is just outrageously good.

If Tevez is in this sort of mindset all season, giving it 100% then City can break records.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yaya is the best box-to-box midfielder on the planet by quite a margin at this point.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Goodnight sweet Chelsea, City are rolling now


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LMAO Chelsea. 

RAPED.

6-1 coming now.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

another.

keep notching them up city.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelski BERRIED


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

SAMIR NASRI, CITY'S NUMBER EIGHT


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This could easily be a 6-1


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The defence has failed all pre-season. Not surprised to see it this way again.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

www.HasDiMatteoBeenSackedYet?.co.uk


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Spend 60-70 mil on players they didn't really need, didn't do a thing about areas they need strengthening :lol


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> Spend 60-70 mil on players they didn't really need, didn't do a thing about areas they need strengthening :lol


Disagree to an extent

We need the Marin & Hazard signings, Mata played so much last year, it was crazy!

The sad thing is Cahill would solidify this team greatly, yet Luiz starts over him, its mind boggling.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Who gives a shit about the Community Shield anyway.

United won it last year and won nothing for the rest of that season :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Oh dear.

fpalm


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bertrand hits a consolation. I did predict 3-2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

solid goalkeeping.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOL if Chelsea equalize here.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Did you really need all of Marin, Hazard(s), Oscar, along with signing de Bruyne and Mata last season? No, yu really didn't especially when Mikel and Luiz are such huge liabilities. You guys should be in for a guy who can play deep and anchor your midfield.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> Did you really need all of Marin, Hazard(s), Oscar, along with signing de Bruyne and Mata last season? No, yu really didn't especially when Mikel and Luiz are such huge liabilities. You guys should be in for a guy who can play deep and anchor your midfield.


But with losing Kalou, Malouda being terrible, Marin and Hazard were important buys. But lets not forget this team finished 6th in the league and needs a right back and a striker still to be added.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Milner has had a sound game. Got so much flack during Euros playing a similar position an he was arguably one of our best players out there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> Did you really need all of Marin, Hazard(s), Oscar, along with signing de Bruyne and Mata last season? No, yu really didn't especially when Mikel and Luiz are such huge liabilities. You guys should be in for a guy who can play deep and anchor your midfield.


We did need those signings. Did you not seen how terrible we were in attack last season?

Our whole squad has needed rebuilding for a while.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Milner has had a sound game. Got so much flack during Euros playing a similar position an he was arguably one of our best players out there.


One of Citys best players, he just does not stop trying for his team. I enjoyed watching him live last week. Terrific player.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



IrishViper said:


> But with losing Kalou, Malouda being terrible, Marin and Hazard were important buys. But lets not forget this team finished 6th in the league and needs a right back and a striker still to be added.


as i said, you already have De Bruyne but you loaned him out. I'm not saying they're bad signings, Oscar and Hazard are class but in terms of what you need more, extra wingers aren't it.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Can't complain with this scoreline against the EPL champions and with 10 men. More positives in this game than in any of our pre-season matches. I really rate Bertrand


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Terry has been absolutely atrocious. 

Same goes for Mike.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> as i said, you already have De Bruyne but you loaned him out. I'm not saying they're bad signings, Oscar and Hazard are class but in terms of what you need more, extra wingers aren't it.


Future signing. T.Hazard is bizarre, but Oscar is to replace Lampard, we have Essien & Lampard both on the way out and I believe he is brought in to replace one of them.

& agreed, we do need more variance in our signings.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Please get rid of Terry and sign Hummels or something.

Pair him with Cahill.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



IrishViper said:


> In non red card related news.
> 
> Chelsea have just been poor, apart from Hazard who (needs a taxi) has brought it to the game. City on control and *I expect them to win this game 3-2 now.* Good opener, has it all at the moment


Hmm...


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Abk92 said:


> Hmm...


Hmmmmm??


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hummels is not going to go to Chelsea :kobe



Joel said:


> We did need those signings. Did you not seen how terrible we were in attack last season?
> 
> Our whole squad has needed rebuilding for a while.


Not denying that, just on a scale from most important to least, loading up entirely on attacking players isn't great.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Where was that finish against QPR ya cunt.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lol @ Aguero miss and that run from Dzeko


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

A good game overall.

Disappointed in the ref, red card apart he was very pro city, gave out yellows to Chelsea players unessecary, and lets be honest. Savic should have been off before the Ivanovic tackle.

Torres looked fairly sharp for the first time in a long time, Good to see Citys new formation and Aguero & Tevez will go far this season.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I can't believe people on the Chelsea forum I go on actually think Mikel is anything other than useless. :kenny

The only things he's good for is getting caught in possession, slowing down attacks and passing backwards.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

are we conveniently ignoring ramires should've been off and lampard lucky not to be off after his challenge on milner?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*City and Chelsea both looked great today a bit worried for Arsenal, not too sure we'll be able to keep up with the big boys this year. Think it may be a battle for 4th with Spurs, Liverpool and Newcastle.*


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



God™ said:


> I can't believe people on the Chelsea forum I go on actually think Mikel is anything other than useless. :kenny


Agreed.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> are we conveniently ignoring ramires should've been off and lampard lucky not to be off after his challenge on milner?


Savic, Kompany both should have been off??

Its a good game though, referring aside and Over 90 with the situation City deserved it.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> are we conveniently ignoring ramires should've been off and lampard lucky not to be off after his challenge on milner?


:lmao


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

City can FUCK OFF!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



IrishViper said:


> Savic, Kompany both should have been off??
> 
> Its a good game though, referring aside and Over 90 with the situation City deserved it.


savic yes, kompany no. wasnt last man



DocBlue said:


> :lmao


what. ramires should've been off, lampard's was a yellow if he wasn't already on one.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Relax guys, let Chelsea owners believe that Mikel is Biscuits and Lampard is Xabi Alonso.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



God™ said:


> I can't believe people on the Chelsea forum I go on actually think Mikel is anything other than useless. :kenny
> 
> The only things he's good for is getting caught in possession, slowing down attacks and passing backwards.


Amen. I think he could well take the crown of being our "Most Useless Player / Fans Scapegoat" now that Kalou and Bosingwa have left.

A bit pissed with some of the refereeing decisions with Kevin "Friend" (in Inbetweeners style voice) but overall won't deny that City were the superior team and deserved to win. Not too disappointed with our performance today.

Also suspensions carry over from the Community Shield... really?


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> Relax guys, let Chelsea owners believe that Mikel is Biscuits and Lampard is Xabi Alonso.


Mikel is more like a poor mans Dickson Etuhu


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> Relax guys, let Chelsea owners believe that Mikel is Biscuits and Lampard is Xabi Alonso.


enaldo


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Also suspensions carry over from the Community Shield... really?


scholes and rooney have had to serve 3 match bans for getting sent off in pre season friendlies before :no:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



IrishViper said:


> But with losing Kalou, Malouda being terrible, Marin and Hazard were important buys. But lets not forget this team finished 6th in the league and needs a right back and a striker still to be added.


We need a midfielder more than anything.



IrishViper said:


> Hmmmmm??


You called it, bro. Props to you.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Team to face FC Cologne: Mannone, Mertesacker, Vermaelen(c), Podolski, Giroud, Walcott, Chamberlain, Coquelin, Gibbs, Cazorla, Yennaris

No song so looks like he could be going to Barca, dunno where Kos has been all preseason.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



God™ said:


> I can't believe people on the Chelsea forum I go on actually think Mikel is anything other than useless. :kenny
> 
> The only things he's good for is getting caught in possession, slowing down attacks and passing backwards.


CFCNet? My God they think he is world class. It's ridiculous.

We need a central midfielder, a defensive midfielder and a centre back to patner Cahill. Oh and right back. Great.



just1988 said:


> *City and Chelsea both looked great today a bit worried for Arsenal, not too sure we'll be able to keep up with the big boys this year. Think it may be a battle for 4th with Spurs, Liverpool and Newcastle.*


Chelsea looked great? We weren't terrible, but I'd say we were average. Showed good heart at the end, but I don't really care about that. That only works when luck is on your side too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

kolo and dzeko both threw their medals into the crowd

:hmm:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Podolski first goal :mark: (even if it was a penny :side


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> scholes and rooney have had to serve 3 match bans for getting sent off in pre season friendlies before :no:


That's stupid beyond belief :no:


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Abk92 said:


> We need a midfielder more than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> You called it, bro. Props to you.


Thank you. I had a feeling we'd grab one but they would dominate us.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well what do you know, looks like strikers are the least of chel$ki's worries right now. :torres

Haven't seen Oscar yet, is he any good? Saw an interview where he was willing to play anywhere, you think he can pull off playing deep a la Xabi Alonso?

edit: holy shit I'm actually a full-blown chelski fan now, don't think I've followed United at all this summer. I feel dirty.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> "No doubt Cristiano is better than Messi. He is a more complete player," Bolt told Portuguese channel RTP. "I would give [the Ballon d'Or] to Cristiano. He has managed to stay on top and that's the most difficult thing."
> 
> The Jamaican's words can be taken with a pinch of salt as he is a confirmed United fan who recently claimed he would help the club in any way to "make sure the title does not end up with Manchester City again".
> 
> ...


:bolt


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Podolski with another goal, we've got the top 4 trophy in the bag :side:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This whole Ronaldo is better than Messi because he's more of a complete player BS is getting old. I'm tired of hearing it. Granted CR7 is more of a complete player, but Messi is the better of the two. Nuff said. And this is coming from a CR7 fan. I'd like to see CR7 win the Ballon d'Or accolade though :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> :bolt


What do you expect? He has the same opinion as every other United fan on the planet. : 

Watching some of the Arsenal/Koln game. Cazorla is the GOAT. 

The fucking commentators and pundits keep referring to him as "Cathola". dafuq?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

aj celebrating our win by putting in a transfer request apparently.

my heart, it's breaking. nah


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Adam Johnson is shit.

Arsenal brought on every sub at HT except Van Persie. :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> What do you expect? He has the same opinion as every other United fan on the planet. :
> 
> Watching some of the Arsenal/Koln game. Cazorla is the GOAT.
> 
> The fucking commentators and pundits keep referring to him as "Cathola". dafuq?


That's the actual pronunciation. Sounds a bit silly when you don't have a Spanish accent and say it though!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It's "Caf-thorla" if you're trying to sound Spanish. You don't pronounce the 'Z'. Like how Garcia is actually pronounced "Gar-thea", but it sounds silly unless you can do a Spanish accent (i'm pretty good :cool2).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> That's the actual pronunciation. Sounds a bit silly when you don't have a Spanish accent and say ii though!


Interesting, I could swear most Spanish commentators pronounced it Caz-or-la. :/

Arsenal are looking really good...then again it is against Koln. :


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

RVP immediately takes the armband. What a leader of men.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

First thing that comes up when you type in chamakh in google is 'chamakh gay' :lmao


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> First thing that comes up when you type in chamakh in google is 'chamakh gay' :lmao


Lol this happens when I type in Mario Gomez and Ballack too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> This could easily be a 6-1


Nah that only happens to jobber teams ique2

Not too fussed with today. Without the red game may have been different. We didn't look great, but at least we were scoring goals, and Torres looking better. Glad we start with Wigan next week. Stay where you are Moses, stay where you are :side:.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Savic WOATing it yet again. Has to be the worst player I've ever seen play for a major team.

That Chelsea performance definitely validating my opinion of them struggling to finish top 4. Agreed with Rush. Spent around £70m on 3 players in similar positions and haven't addressed their biggest weaknesses at all. Got no RB (Ivanovic is only a makeshift RB and not a convincing one either) no convincing CB's (Terry is atrocious, Luiz is a liability and Cahill isn't top 4 level throughout a season) and no strength in front of their defence (Mikel is awful and Lampard isn't good enough defensively, his tackling has been atrocious this past year or so and he doesn't possess the same threat going forward) and they still haven't replaced Drogba. 

Loooooooooooooool at Hazard. Trash.

Torres had a good game I thought but Chelsea aren't getting anywhere without another top goalscorer, even if Torres finds his old form because there's no backup to him. Choc Ice had a mare against Milner.

Pretty amazing to think that Tevez is probably gonna be a pivotal part of the team this season. Him and Aguero looked and will be deadly together. Don't see the point in Milner as an attacking threat. Just nothing from him going forward. Can take enough positives as a Utd fan from them looking vulnerable at the back. 

Shit refereeing performance too. Laughable that he didn't send Ramires and Savic off. Got the red card right. Baffles me that players are still tackling with their feet that high off the ground when they've seen so many players sent off for it.*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...nal-plotting-swap-of-nicklas-bendtner-1255434

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

milner offered nothing going forward? he would've had an assist if kun finished, he was great in the second half running forward.

we were vulnerable at the back because we were playing effectively 1 cb in a back 3 :lol. when lescott and micah return + possibly another cb we'll be GOATING it again, dont worry about that. savic desperately needs to go out on loan to build confidence, but i woould think that most players would struggle with hazard and mata running at them, especially someone eo inexperienced.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

While we need to improve, I don't see a massive issue. We got beaten by a team with an extra player. That team also happens to be the Premier League champions who possess world class players all around. I'd be desperately worried if we absolutely bombed and lost 6-1 or something.

I've already accepted we're not strong enough to challenge Manchester yet. But we have enough to battle Arsenal for third spot and see off any challenges from Spurs, Newcastle and Liverpool. And for this season, that is fine. We're in transition. You don't just make up 25 points in one season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

there's not too much point in looking too in depth with this game. 6 first team players didn't start for us, and chelsea obviously still need to try and get hazard to gel with the rest of the team, and introduce oscar into it, as well as marin. contest effectively died off really with ivanovic's brainfade, thought we were going to run over the top of them and that's what happened. doesn't really matter, im happy we didnt get any injuries/bans and players got some more fitness.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We looked like the same old team in the 2nd half, first half was excellent though, genuinely don't think we'll need RVP when we have Giroud and Podolski, Cazorla is just :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> milner offered nothing going forward? he would've had an assist if kun finished, he was great in the second half running forward.


*He only a strong second half because Cole was shit and they were outnumbering Chelsea going forward down that wing. First half he never had a final ball. Same story as the Euros. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hazard is not trash at all. Apart from the failed backheel, he did okay. Before the back heel he took on 2 or 3 of City's defenders. He might not settle straight away, but he showed glimpses of his talent against City.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

so he did offer something going forward but it's cancelled out because cole had a bad game?

can i cancel out torres decent performance cos savic had a bad game too?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










DAT HAZARD MAGIC


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

There was one late in the second half with Torres on David Dunn levels of embarrassment.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> DAT HAZARD MAGIC


I couldn't stop laughing for like 3 minutes after this. :hazard


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*SET up by Just1998*

Alright guys, I've set up a fantasy league for the fine folks here at Wrestling Forum for the upcoming 2011/12 Barclay's Premier League season on their official site.

So get involved, it's 100% free so no excuses!

http://fantasy.premierleague.com

Code to join this league: 15193-221265

*Also you can win prizes on their too, not bad when you don't pay a penny!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...er-league-wrestling-forum-fantasy-league.html


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Got back about half an hour ago. We looked sharp and impressive today. Aguero and Tevez looked lethal upfront at the back end of last season and looked just as good of not better today. As much of a dick head Tevez is off the pitch, you can't fault him on it. Excellent goal. I'm going to start putting money on a Yaya goal in every big game we have. He ALWAYS steps up. Savic looked shaky. Smart to take him off. New 3-5-2 formation will take a bit of work but it seems to be why we are going for. Commented around half time on here that Milner was having a belter an he sure did. My MOTM for sure. Him an Kolarov at Wing backs looks very good. Kolarov has the current best left foot in the league. Hammer. Roll on Southamtpon. MCFC OK. Btw did anybody see Kolo Toure chuck his medal in the crowd? Apparently he is off to Turkey. Been a good servant for the club and for the EPL.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeha someone else chucked his medal in too. cant remember who though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*I'm talking more in general about Milner, not just today. He just doesn't seem to have any creativity going down the wing.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> DAT HAZARD MAGIC


Learning from the from the GOAT. Almost there :hazard


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hey guys, chill out. Stop being jelly of us signing Hazard trying to behave as if you guys don't even care. We all know you do. This is just the beginning of the Hazard magic. :troll


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think Chelsea would have won if Ivanovic didn't get the red card. 

Btw Torres will be the top goalscorer in the Premier league this season. Quote me on that. :torres


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What the fuck was Ivanovic doing?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

A week left for us... Ahh tremendous. Going the Match, Match of the Ray, Goals on Sunday, Super Sknday, Monday night Football... This will be my weekend life for a few weeks at least.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Since when did the League cup start before the actual season?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

wtf, Ivanovic isnt going to be banned for the start of the season, rooney and scholes both got 3 match bans for getting sent off in a friendly again porto a few years back


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

they changed the rules after your thugs got sent off


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah rules got changed ever since they realised it's fucking stupid.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rules don't get changed, Roman just play's by his own rules.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

roman changed them 6 years ago?

VISIONARY


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Samoon said:


> I think Chelsea would have won if Ivanovic didn't get the red card.
> 
> Btw Torres will be the top goalscorer in the Premier league this season. Quote me on that. :torres


Same feeling here, bro. I thought we'd have somehow won the match if Ivanovic was on the pitch for the entire duration of the match. Not neccessarily 1-0 though, but a win surely as the team was looking really solid at the back before the ref ruined it all by dishing out a red card to him. A deserving one though. 

You're ON! about the Torres comment. Hopefully, it turns out to be true. :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Could have got a draw if Terry could clear a damn ball properly and Cech didn't let shots in from his near post :no:

Ivanovic was just silly. No need to go into a tackle like that in an important game, let alone a glorified friendly. We've seen too many of those daft tackles from Chelsea players recently. Can they learn please.

I also don't like out attitudes when we get a man sent off. We get angry really fast and start making MORE bad challenges. It's not even like our players are young and foolish. It's not acceptable.

Would have liked to see how the game would have continued as 11 v 11. But ultimately we only have ourselves to blame for that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Dont know whats happening with the share price, it was at $14.00 this morning, and people thought it would decrease, but it just reached $15.25 a minute ago

http://www.google.com/finance?q=manu


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> DAT HAZARD MAGIC


there are no words


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

there's plenty actually.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

yeah but most of them would get bleeped on network tv


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

So Shay Given just announced his retirement from international football

Edit: Anyone watching this Premier League greatest moments show on BBC3? They're just talking about the epic Newcastle/Liverpool 4-3 match from 1996 :mark:


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That show was pretty good, got goosebumps from the City 3-2 game to win the title. Mourinho is awesome and Arsenal invincibles were amazing. Ali Dia :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Brilliant news if true

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...eck-sign-new-year-deal-Manchester-United.html


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

what the hell is united going to do with so many strikers

if youre serious about rvp, then what in gods name are berba and hernandez gonna do?

welbeck wont be more than a sub then, with rooney and rvp leading the line


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Berbatov's gonna leave or rot. Hernandez/Wellbeck to come off the bench IF RvP comes? Nice options up front. Not as good as City, but still. 

Not that they'll outscore :torres


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> He scored nine league goals for United before he was taken to Euro 2012 by new England chief Roy Hodgson. This season, Ferguson has set a minimum target of 20 goals for Welbeck, who now has nine England caps.


:hmm:

Either that's total bollocks or conditional on RVP not signing. He'll be lucky to make 20 appearances if Van Persie joins, let alone get 20 goals.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Attack is the best form of defense it seems which is why Arsenal & Man U are looking to have as attackers as possible and Chelsea are maxing out on Wingers. Not to mention City have KUN, Balo, Dzeko & BIG MAN TEVEZ. 

Quite amazing when you consider the defending in the league was poor yet everyone wants more strikers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

someone give me things to predict.

like number of goals from :downing

zero.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:torres to break all premier league records


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Downing to be top assister and HENDO to be POTY

Also Whilshere to not show up until next March :downing


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wilshere probably will be out until March. :sadpanda

SahIN.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Can't wait to see Arsenal at full flow next season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

3-4 strikers is always a must at a big club (unless your barca and only messi is needed), well it has been for united over the years and welbeck will get plenty of games with SAF rotation policy nowadays and the obvious injuries that will occur.

Berba will/should be sold for his sake and macheda to be loaned out again hopefully getting game time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If you play one up front, then four strikers is overkill. Someone isn't going to be happy. Could be two actually.

Thing with United is you just bought Kagawa, whose best position is behind the striker. You could play him behind 2 strikers, but then you're going to be playing a narrow formation, which then leaves Valenica, Nani and Young where?

Lol. This is could end up being hilarious.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> If you play one up front, then four strikers is overkill. Someone isn't going to be happy. Could be two actually.
> 
> Thing with United is you just bought Kagawa, whose best position is behind the striker. You could play him behind 2 strikers, but then you're going to be playing a narrow formation, which then leaves Valenica, Nani and Young where?
> 
> Lol. This is could end up being hilarious.


Haha don't ask i could not work it out on fifa when i signed rvp and kagawa :redknapp

Maybe this

De Gea

Vidic
rio

Carrick
Scholes

Valencia
Kagawa
Rooney
Nani

Welbeck
RVP

:kean


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> If you play one up front, then four strikers is overkill. Someone isn't going to be happy. Could be two actually.
> 
> Thing with United is you just bought Kagawa, whose best position is behind the striker. You could play him behind 2 strikers, but then you're going to be playing a narrow formation, which then leaves Valenica, Nani and Young where?
> 
> Lol. This is could end up being hilarious.


could try something like this


de gea

ferdinand vidic evans

carrick scholes

valencia...........................nani

kagawa

Rooney RVP​
valencia has been playing at right back for the past few friendlies, and he's got the fitness to get up and down the wing, evans can shift out to the left when needed


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

didnt see it joel's way until now

SAF to play games without wingers? i refuse to believe it


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> could try something like this
> 
> 
> de gea
> ...


play that formation against City and you'll get your ass handed to you. Left side looks incrediably shaky defensively.

Its a long season, i wouldn't worry about the mix of Rooney, RVP, Welbeck and Kagawa too much. Rooney can play behind the striker(s) if Kagawa is injured/needs a break etc. Hernandez/Berba are the only 2 that would be harmed by a RVP move and Berba is probably out the door anyway. 



Mikey Damage said:


> someone give me things to predict.
> 
> like number of goals from :downing
> 
> zero.


already has 1 in the europa league, he'll be golden boot this year :downing


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Attention Americans

where can i watch Premier league and champions league games?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

How about

-------------------------De Gea
----- Right back-----Vidic----Ferdinand----Evra
----------------------Centre midfield
-----Valencia------------Kagawa----------Nani
----------------------RVP-------Rooney

4-1-3-2

May be a bit attack minded though


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Unless Kagawa plays as a CM, or Rooney is benched, two strikers up top won't work for ManU. If SAF changes the formation (4-2-3-1), it will work with van Persie on the left, Valencia on the right, Kagawa as the AM, and Rooney up top. Would van Persie want to play on the left? Or, how about Kagawa on the left, with Rooney behind van Persie?

Getting van Persie would be a step on the right direction for ManU due to their inability to attract world class players now, though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> Attention Americans
> 
> where can i watch Premier league and champions league games?


vipbox.tv usually have good streams


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

De Gea
Rafael Ferdinand Vidic 
BIG GAP WHERE WE NEED A MIDFIELDER
Valencia Kagawa Nani​Evra​Rooney Van Persie
​
:fergie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

is evra playing left right out?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I assumed he was on the bench though that doesn't add up to 11

evra's gone missing it seems, how fitting since his form seems to have gone missing a while ago


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I could see Kagawa most likely starting on the wing but being given license to go where he pleases.

RVP
Kagawa Rooney Valencia​
Now thats pretty beast and offers good contrast with Valencia being a more traditional winger then Kagawa.

They will need that FIREPOWER if they continue with Evra in defence.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Man Utd really need a ball winner in there, a lot of players who are good on the ball but no one who really specializes in regaining possession.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> vipbox.tv usually have good streams


anything more legal in mind? like tv channels?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Apparently Darren Fletcher is on the bench tonight for a friendly against aberdeen


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Darren Fletcher is on the bench tonight for a friendly against aberdeen


Not getting my hopes up on his fitness but it's great news.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> De Gea, M. Keane, Blackett, Thorpe, Ferdinand, Powell, Anderson, Macheda, Bebe, Giggs, Scholes
> Subs; Johnstone, Larnell Cole, Clayton Blackmore, Quinton Fortune, Januzaj, Dwight Yorke, Darren Fletcher


looking forward to seeing Januzaj play, belgian 17 year old, he was in the u-18s last season so its quite a step up to play with some of the first team

also BEBE wearing the number 10 today :rooney


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Why is Rio playing? he should be wrapped in cotton wool.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

surprised rio plays football anymore, i just thought he spends all his time sending passive aggressive tweets


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



redeadening said:


> surprised rio plays football anymore, i just thought he spends all his time sending passive aggressive tweets


To be fair Rio's the only defender in the country, that could probably tweet while marking someone out a match..


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Not PL but the Capital Cup started today. Derby 5 - 5 Scunthorpe in the first round! Scunnie won 7-6 on penalties too.

Scunthorpe scored 2 goals in the 90th minute, one of them a pen to pull it back.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Congrats go to Fletcher for getting 30 minutes under his belt tonight. Fair fucks to the lad for coming back.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

5-5? wtf i have to get highlights of that.

And yeah Fletch not giving up is amazing from the lad.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Assuming RVP goes to United (which I think is very likely at this point). I think the way he'll fit in there is through rotation. Fergie loves rotation as it is, but RVP adds further dimension to that. I think people are forgetting too that RVP only played so often for Arsenal last season because we couldn't afford to rest him as our back-up is shit. At Man Utd, I think he'll be happy to only play once a week due to his age and injury record. With RVP around too, Fergie will be able to rest Rooney more often too. So I do think there will be plenty of opportunities for Welbeck, Hernandez etc.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fletchers come back..

http://www.101greatgoals.com/gvideos/darren-fletcher-returns-for-manchester-united-in-aberdeen-friendly/


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

How comes you never said :cashley gave you his medal, Kiz?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...y-Shield-medal-young-Manchester-City-fan.html


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

its a media conspiracy to keep chelsea players looking evil!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

You know shit's crazy when :cashley is actually beginning to look like a stand up human being


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We could start the season with Rooney, Van Persie, Welbeck, Chich, Nani, Valencia, Young and Kagawa as our attacking options.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> How comes you never said :cashley gave you his medal, Kiz?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...y-Shield-medal-young-Manchester-City-fan.html


i brought it up in the catbox about 4 days ago


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> We could start the season with Rooney, Van Persie, Welbeck, Chich, Nani, Valencia, Young and Kagawa as our attacking options.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


>


We should put Bebe in goal. Nobody's gonna score past that nose.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Would it be unwise to add Cisse and Joe Hart to my fantasy team? Anyone know how bad heir injuries are.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If anybodys doing a sun dream team, join my mini league! Pin is 156650, password is password1.

Totally forgot to set up a mini league so trying to rush one together would be much appreciated if anybody wants in!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

RVP looking likely to be ready for Monday. Fellaini and Gibson touch and go.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

_*Can't wait!*_


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Medo said:


> _*Can't wait!*_


Not you alone man, not you alone. Sunday's wayy too far for me. Just want to get my eyes locked on Eden Hazard :side: 

I think the EPL would be great this season. Intriguing to see how the Manchester clubs will battle it out for the prestigious trophy, how L'pool will play under their new manager, how AVB will tell his players to celebrate with him after scoring, how Wenger copes with the loss of RVP among a host of other things. Oh and how :torres will win the golden boot this season :troll

Tbh, I'm not in anyway, shape or form counting us out for the title race just yet. Not until after the first half of the season. Why? I still believe :side: 

#EvilChelseaCharge!


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

hey we finally got a ceo to replace cook, ferran soriano, the former barca vice president.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*PAY ATTENTION*

The WF Premier League Fantasy Football league currently features 24 of our finest members. It's available at everybody's favourite price, FREE!

You have until 11.30am (UK time) tomorrow to register your team to start scoring points from the first round of games.

Here's the link to the thread:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...er-league-wrestling-forum-fantasy-league.html

You will find the code to enter the private WF league and lots of us have been posting our teams.

I expect the thread to feature incredible amounts of banter as the season unfolds.

Get the fuck involved or get the fuck out.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

CAPTAIN RAFA has been given former captain Gary Neville's no 2 shirt 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> CAPTAIN RAFA has been given former captain Gary Neville's no 2 shirt 8*D


HOLY FUCK YES!

:mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I was thinking a couple of months back whether Rafael would get the no.2 shirt and hey presto, he gets it. Glad for the boy, I think he will have a great season IF he stays injury free.

CAPTAIN RAFA to lead United to glory.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mozza said:


> RVP looking likely to be ready for Monday. Fellaini and Gibson touch and go.














Also really pleased for Rafa.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

they had to give it to him, otherwise he'd be fighting with whoever else got it.










cos FUCK YOU


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Named every fantasy football team I've ever had after Gary Neville in some way.

First one I ever had I named after his dad, The Neville Nevilles.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*











:mark::mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It just really dawned on me... Premier League football tomorrow :mark:

Sucks that there is no lunchtime game. But will enjoy the 3pm games.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> It just really dawned on me... Premier League football tomorrow :mark:
> 
> Sucks that there is no lunchtime game. But will enjoy the 3pm games.



Spurs/Newcastle evening kick off should be fun also.

Some decent looking games tomorrow like.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> It just really dawned on me... Premier League football tomorrow :mark:
> 
> Sucks that there is no lunchtime game. But will enjoy the 3pm games.


I;m in work 11 till 3 so i'm chuffed they start at 3, podolski hat trick tomorrow please :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

In work 8am till 7pm tomorrow so I miss everything. Gutted.

Same on Sunday.

Again on Monday, but at least I'm home for Everton vs United! :mark:

Finish shift on Tuesday and off work until Sunday so I can at least watch Saturdays games.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Girlfriend's Birthday tomorrow. 

Will miss everything. 

FUUUUU

Just glad I will be able to watch the Barca game Sunday.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'll watch Wolves/Leeds tomorrow and then Football Focus (as I'll be at girlfriends by then and she doesn't have Sky). I'll watch the two Premier League matches on Sunday though, so I can't wait. I'm at work Monday but should be back by 5pm, so will watch Everton/United.

Week of the 27th August, I'm off on holiday, so will get the chance to watch plenty of football with no interruptions.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Not sure if I'll catch the Arsenal and Pool games tomorrow but will surely catch Villas Boas' first game in charge of Spurs later in the evening. I'd love to watch all games though. I'll surely catch our game on Sunday. That doesn't even need a retort. It's a constant. Hoping we get off a winning start as away games are tricky. We drew our very first match last season too and it was an away match to Stoke City. We've beaten Wigan away from home in our first match of the 05/06 season if I'm correct, courtesy of Hernan Crespo's sensational goal in injury time.. Ahh good times..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Abk™ said:


> Not sure if I'll catch the Arsenal and Pool games tomorrow but will surely catch Villas Boas' first game in charge of Spurs later in the evening. I'd love to watch all games though. I'll surely catch our game on Sunday. That doesn't even need a retort. It's a constant. Hoping we get off a winning start as away games are tricky. We drew our very first match last season too and it was an away match to Stoke City. We've beaten Wigan away from home in our first match of the 05/06 season if I'm correct, courtesy of Hernan Crespo's sensational goal in injury time.. Ahh good times..


I nearly knocked my brother out when Crespo scored that.

I love that feeling of absolutely losing it after a massive goal. I've been worrying that after the CL win I won't get that feeling anymore enaldo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Can't believe the new season has come around already. Feels like only yesterday THAT happened. Gone so quick with Euros, Wimbledon and Olympics to fill up the summer. Hate how Sky don't have a lunch kickoff to start the season anymore. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> Girlfriend's Birthday tomorrow.
> 
> Will miss everything.
> 
> ...


Girlfriend can wait. This is the START OF THE SEASON FFS!!! 

If she loves you she will understand :side:




Seabs said:


> *Can't believe the new season has come around already. Feels like only yesterday THAT happened.*


What exactly is "THAT" you talking about the moment Man U thought they had the league wrapped up before Aguero came in and robbed it from them in full style :troll mode?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> I nearly knocked my brother out when Crespo scored that.
> 
> I love that feeling of absolutely losing it after a massive goal. I've been worrying that after the CL win I won't get that feeling anymore enaldo


its ok, we still have the GOAT :torres


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wigan are coming for you............


Anyone else think Giroud might suprise a few for the Gunners, he hasn't really been hyped or talked about compared to the bigger name signings.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Can not wait to be in attendance tomorrow, AVB to be his usual whining self plz :mark:

:Cisse


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Last time AVB was on Tyneside he was :mark:ing the fuck out










That game was the beginning of the #CHELSEACHARGE. Which then evolved into the #EVILCHELSEACHARGE. Which then evolved once more into the CLEAN AND HONEST CHELSEA :terry

Good times :terry1


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

AGUEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. seems just like yesterday. Can't wait for Sunday.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Got work like usual on a Saturday but hopefully am outside so I can keep an eye on phone through the day


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Girlfriend can wait. This is the START OF THE SEASON FFS!!!
> 
> If she loves you she will understand :side:
> 
> ...


*:kobe2

It's a slightly easier pill to swallow because we didn't really deserve to win the title last season and the fact we lost it like that was incredible and heartbreaking at the same time. Can't see City having the same problems this season that almost cost them the title so we've got to step up a lot. Valencia and Vidic being fit hopefully all season will be massive, on top of having Scholes as an option for a full season and bringing in Kagawa and Van Persie. Don't think either team has really pulled themselves away from the other so I still think it's pretty even for the title race as long as we don't display as much ineptitude at the back as we did last season. And we shouldn't do either. De Gea should play a lot better this season. Same for Smalling and hopefully having the summer off will do Jones a load of good and he'll refind his form. Plus we'll have Vidic back and if he stays fit then I can't see it being possible that we end up performing that bad defensively again. Attacking shouldn't be a problem for either side so it's probably gonna be won and lost on who's the most fragile at the back. Very interested in seeing how City defend if they go with 3-5-2 as it has the potential to leave gaps at the back that the better teams can and will exploit.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Anyone doing a prediction league?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










You'll be missed WOY.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Suprised the season is already here. Hopefully on Sunday we can nick a point. :$


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

^ Which of the 10 premier league clubs you support is that wish for :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Liverpool fan isn't he?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

And Southampton I believe


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Liverpool is nime second team 

edit- by the way i only like 2 side in the premier league :$.

edit - yes Southampton


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ahh yeah should have known by the sunday and the hope of nicking a point.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ALEXHUMPH said:


>












_''Chamakh Mk II and some Polish guy who got relegated last year. I can see why you left, Robin.''_


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Giroud has that look like he may molest you at any moment.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

So happy the season starts tomorrow but.....ManU plays on Monday......I work on Monday:kobe2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

chelsea vs wigan sunday :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Excited for the season. Specifically, AOCs rise to world class status. 

And then we sell him. fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Redead said:


> chelsea vs wigan sunday :mark:


LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Piroud vs. Teguero vs. van Rooney vs. Storres?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

giroud cant be chamakh mk 2.

they actually paid a fee for him, making sure he's automatically better ique2


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> giroud cant be chamakh mk 2.
> 
> they actually paid a fee for him, making sure he's automatically better ique2


+ He won the Golden Boot in Ligue 1 last season and also won the title, so surely...


Edit:

van Rooney doesn't sound good. van Pooney sounds better.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

van granny shagger sounds best


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Van Welblack


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> Piroud vs. Teguero vs. van Rooney vs. Storres?


Girolski vs. Aguevez vs. Roosie vs. Torridge? :cool2


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Last time AVB was on Tyneside he was :mark:ing the fuck out


:kobe2

What would a mix of the Spurs strikers be? Oh yeah, 'Defoe' :ex:

It's MATCH DAY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Premier League is back :mark: :mark: :mark:

Predictions for the day 

Arsenal 1-0 Sunderland
Fulham 0-0 Norwich
Q.P.R. 3-2 Swansea
Reading 1-0 Stoke
West Brom 0-1 Liverpool
West Ham 0-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-2 Tottenham

Was going to make a prediction for the league but I have a feeling there will be plenty of big signings between now and the end of the transfer window so I'm going to wait till September 1'st before making any predictions on that front


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Arsenal 2-1 Sunderland
Fulham 1-1 Norwich
QPR 2-1 Swansea
Reading 1-0 Stoke
West Brom 0-2 Liverpool 
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 1-1 Tottenham
Wigan 0-3 Chelsea
Man City 3-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Arsenal 0-0 Sunderland
Fulham 0-0 Norwich
QPR 0-0 Swansea
Reading 0-0 Stoke
West Brom 5-0 Liverpool 
West Ham 0-0 Aston Villa
Newcastle 0-0 Tottenham
Wigan 5-0 Chelsea
Man City 0-5 Southampton
Everton 0-10 Man Utd


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Reina, Kelly, Skrtel, Agger, Johnson, Lucas, Gerrard, Allen, Downing, Suarez, Borini.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> Girolski vs. Aguevez vs. Roosie vs. Torridge? :cool2


Sounds better. But we all know Girolski > All. 


Edit:

Predictions~ We will draw against Sunderland. Kinda sucks but what I think. Also, Spurs will beat 'Castle.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*I hope Fergie's spent the majority of pre season sitting all the players in front of a TV and showing them Aguero's goal with Martin Tyler's commentary. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seabs said:


> *I hope Fergie's spent the majority of pre season sitting all the players in front of a TV and showing them Aguero's goal with Martin Tyler's commentary. *


I agree. Afterall it's bound to happen again. May as well have them get used to it from now :stuff


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seabs said:


> *I hope Fergie's spent the majority of pre season sitting all the players in front of a TV and showing them Aguero's goal with Martin Tyler's commentary. *


good, they can have zero fitness levels from sitting and doing nothing ique2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

_And Solskjaer has won it!_

Only bit of commentary that matters.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Anark said:


> _And Solskjaer has won it!_
> 
> Only bit of commentary that matters.


_He's done it!_ and _ooauauoooooaaauauuoooouauuaahahhhhhhhhhhhh_ trumps that.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Andy Gray's 'OHHH YA BEAUTY' is up there.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

"Can Manchester United score. They always score."

I always remember that one


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

"They think it's all over, it is now" Has to go down as one of the all time great commentary lines.


Stoked for today, been the greatest summer of sports I will probably ever live to see. Us winning the Champions League and FA cup, the most exciting end to the prem ever, a brilliant Euro's tournament, a brilliant Olympics and now football again. Fantastic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

"Game well and truly over and I hate saying that" - When were these words uttered and by who?

Le Tissier doesn't think Oscar had a good Olympic tournament. Thompson doesn't think Torres played well in the Community Shield :kenny


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

NOTHING comes close to:

'Lord Nelson! Lord Beaverbrook! Sir Winston Churchill! Sir Anthony Eden! Clement Attlee! Henry Cooper! Lady Diana! Maggie Thatcher - can you hear me, Maggie Thatcher! Your boys took A HELLUVA BEATING!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

"Thomas, charging through the midfield... it's up for grabs now... Thomas, right at the end!"


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

God Paul Merson is such an idiot it's actually entertaining.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> "Can Manchester United score. They always score."
> 
> I always remember that one


I think it was just _Can United score, they always score!_

I also remember my excitement levels hitting the roof when Big Ron (I think) calmly said _"The keeper's going up."_ followed by an excited screech of _"Peter Schmeichel's going forward!"_ by the main commentator. Something like that.



Joel said:


> "Game well and truly over and I hate saying that" - When were these words uttered and by who?


Was that Keegan again? It was also him who said, about England, there was only one team who's going to win this. Shortly before England lost.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Anark said:


> I think it was just _Can United score, they always score!_
> 
> I also remember my excitement levels hitting the roof when Big Ron (I think) calmly said _"The keeper's going up."_ followed by an excited screech of _"Peter Schmeichel's going forward!"_ by the main commentator. Something like that.


nah its what i said


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Strong Arsenal line-up

THE GOAT Santi Cazorla starting. 

Jenkinson and Diaby also starting. :


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> "Game well and truly over and I hate saying that" - When were these words uttered and by who?
> 
> Le Tissier doesn't think Oscar had a good Olympic tournament. Thompson doesn't think Torres played well in the Community Shield :kenny


shocked rus/kenny/whoever hasnt jumped in here

andy gray, milan 3-0 up on liverpool. yeah1993


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

^was just about to do that

greatest game ever


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i was busy making your yaya head snrub


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Arsenal 0-1 Sunderland
Fulham 1-0 Norwich
QPR 1-0 Swansea
Reading 2-0 Stoke
West Brom 1-1 Liverpool 
West Ham 2-1 Aston Villa
Newcastle 2-0 Tottenham
Wigan 0-2 Chelsea
Man City 3-0 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

1. City
2. United
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Spurs
6. Liverpool
7. Newcastle
8. Everton
9. Stoke
10. Sunderland
11. Fulham
12. Norwich
13. QPR
14. Swansea
15. West Ham
16. Wigan
17. West Brom
18. Aston Villa
19. Southampton 
20. Reading

this will likely change by the end of the window. watch me get none right by the end of the year.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

1. City
2. United
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Newcastle
6. Spurs
7. Liverpool
8. Everton
9. Fulham
10. Sunderland
11. Stoke
12. Wigan
13. QPR
14. Aston Villa
15. West Ham
16. West Brom
17. Norwich
18. Reading
19. Swansea
20. Southampton


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I've got a feeling Swansea are gonna struggle this year, second season syndrome and that. Remember Reading last time out? Hull City? even worse remember Ipswich all them years back?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i'll reserve judgement until i see them play under Laudrup tbh.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I've got a feeling Swansea are gonna struggle this year, second season syndrome and that. Remember Reading last time out? Hull City? even worse remember Ipswich all them years back?





And.... Swansea then score the first goal of the season


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> 20. Southampton


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think they will. Rodgers (not that he will do much at Liverpool) and Allen are big losses. I expect Graham, Sinclair and Dyer to have big years… but they won’t keep them up. Vorm would make a top GK for a bigger club.

As for Southampton, I don't know what to make of them. It will be a long year, even if they do survive.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fair enough, but in my view could finish 15, but they still need a few new signings.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> And.... Swansea then score the first goal of the season


Bolton won 4-0 at QPR on the opening day of last season...


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Calm down mate, just stating the irony of it happening 3 seconds after you posted.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Exactly. Reading have added Pogrebnyak. West Ham have added Diarra. Those are nice signings.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think West Ham will do fine. Despite not playing attractive stuff Big Sam is a solid hand at the top level in my view.

Balls just took Duff out of my Fantasy Football sqaud


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Bolton won 4-0 at QPR on the opening day of last season...


And Blackpool by the same margin over Wigan, the year prior.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> I think West Ham will do fine. Despite not playing attractive stuff Big Sam is a solid hand at the top level in my view.
> 
> Balls just took Duff out of my Fantasy Football sqaud


 They do have some handy players, too. I hope Nolan kills it for my FPL team.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

UGH 

Brilliant goal from Zoltan Gera though I gotta say


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fuck.

What a goal.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Brilliant to see Gera come back from an entire seasons injury to do that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

RVP in the shirt


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I a bit late but whatever 

1.Manchester United 
2.Manchester City
3.Arsenal
4.Chelsea 
5.Spurs 
6.Newcastle
7.Everton 
8.liverpool
9.Sunderland
10.Stoke 
11.Villa
12.Swansea
13.WBA
14.West Ham
15.Wigan
16.QPR
17.Norwich 
18.Southampton 
19.Reading 
20.

Who am I forgetting??


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Arsenal creating chances but struggling to score?










"I wonder why?"


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Told you all Michu bargain and one of the signings of the season, quality little player.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well this is over


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



alex1997 said:


> I a bit late but whatever
> 
> 1.Manchester United
> 2.Manchester City
> ...


Fulham i think.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Crap penalty


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Agger gone to pack his bags ready for city.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hahahaha again!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Didnt wanna watch the Penalty 

Reina saves :suarez1

And they've got another fucking penalty :downing :downing :downing


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

2-0 WBA. can't see Liverpool coming back now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

harsh penalty, although skrtel totally at fault for being so, so slow on the ball. but he was just follwing his touch and had no idea long was there


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Both penalty calls were weak as hell too :no: especially the second one. Could easily say Long tripped over on his foot. 

Agger's was weak but yeah 9/10 times thats gonna be given


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Holyshit Fulham.

How is Dembele playing, United have these after everton :side:


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Cazorla looks awesome.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Long took a light shove and went down like a $2 hooker (still a pen/red card though), 2nd one was fucking harsh as hell (aka shouldnt have been given). Dowd can fuck right off.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

QPR :lmao wtf is going on.

Swansea not missing Allen or Gylfi atm.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah, like I said two months ago, we (Norwich) are going back down this season. That's unless Hughton drops this stupid defensive tactic. Playing that way when you can't defend is a recipe for disaster, hence today's score line.

Even if we set up the team to play to its strengths (attacking) we will still struggle. I can't see Holt repeating last season's heroics and we look short of goals elsewhere. 

We need two centre backs, two defensively solid full backs, a CDM and a striker all of EPL quality, yet we only got one CB, two attacking full backs and two attacking midfielders (which we didn't need). It's going to be a long season!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Jesus Swansea are GOATING, 4-0 up against Q.P.R. 

All hail King Laudrup


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

QPR and Liverpool are always good to watch for a laugh :lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LUKAKU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Liverpool just keep Liverpooling


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao Liverpool :lmao

Swansea winning 4-0 to make matters worse.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fucking Pool i had you twats on my bet.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Where's the Liverpool smiley.

-.-


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:downing :downing :downing


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:shaq



WWE_TNA said:


> Fucking Pool i had you twats on my bet.


Why is it everytime a Man U fan on here puts a bet on Pool to win we end up losing :kobe2


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This years gonna be our year!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :shaq
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it everytime a Man U fan on here puts a bet on Pool to win we end up losing :kobe2


:fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Liverpool were in pools bet too but this is too funny.










Earlier dip than usual, lads?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

welcome to liverpool br


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:downing


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Haven't coped well at all since the red. I suppose having carra at the back never helps. First goal was a great one by Gera, first pen was soft all around, 2nd pen was an utter joke, 3rd goal was too easy for Lukaku, no idea how he got left alone a couple of yards out, Cole injured his hamstring in his 5 minutes on, Gerrard has been utter shite today as has Downing. Kelly had a bad start to the game but is playing well right now, opposite for Johnson who started really well and is now playing like crap, Borini has been quiet, Suarez should've scored at least 1, Allen and Lucas have been alright, Reina has kept it to 3 so far. Good that he's keeping well, fucking sad that i have to say he's keeping the score down to 3.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Giroud you cuuuuunt.

How did he miss?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Swansea are relentless, 5-0 away. :lmao

Welcome to Liverpool Brendan. :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Merson saying Arsenal won't miss RVP that much :terry, what a fucking tool.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rodgers out?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rodgers out?


KK In?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Start as you mean to go on Liverpool :torres


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ah Liverpool. Brilliant.

Delighted for Laudrup.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










DALGLISH IN


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> KK In?


There's only one man for the job.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wait wait Arshavin is still at arsenal?


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Why did we have to play Sundercunts?

Oh well least we didn't lose 3-0.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What a horrible start to the season.

Surely it'll only get better from now on?

Gerrard was woeful by the way.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

only :kenny can save us now

or :woy


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

pool in 18th RELEGATION CRISIS


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Gerrard was fucking hopeless. Gave away so much possession.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> There's only one man for the job.


fact.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Not pleased with Arsenal’s performance today, life after that cunt Van Persie and we draw 0-0 against Sunderland. Very funny to see QPR get torn apart 5-0 at home by Swansea. :lol Well done Laudrup. I predict that Norwich will go down, Fulham just ripped them apart. 

:lol Liverpool. Not the best way to kick off The Brendan Rodgers era, what a win for West Brom.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Saw it from the first half we were having a few issues with the new formation as well. Just didnt expect that scoreline. although Dowd was a joke especially with the 2nd penalty. Shit happens though I guess and just gotta look to next week. 

*Checks next fixture* 

:kompany :kun :barry :Tevez :balo


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Top interview from Rodgers in fairness. Still seems a class act.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

agger suspended against us too :hb


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Saw it from the first half we were having a few issues with the new formation as well. Just didnt expect that scoreline. although Dowd was a joke especially with the 2nd penalty. Shit happens though I guess and just gotta look to next week.
> 
> *Checks next fixture*
> 
> :kompany :kun :barry :Tevez :balo



So Agger suspended against Pool next game?







:troll


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*What an opening day! Only thing it missed today was the Red Devils.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Saw it from the first half we were having a few issues with the new formation as well. Just didnt expect that scoreline. although Dowd was a joke especially with the 2nd penalty. Shit happens though I guess and just gotta look to next week.
> 
> *Checks next fixture*
> 
> :kompany :kun :barry :Tevez :balo


it's alright.






barry wont be fit :hart


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Reading, Noriwch, Southampton, QPR, Wigan.

Three of these teams will go down, heart says QPR, Wigan and Reading. Head says Norwich, QPR and Reading.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Good result for West Brom.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










Thommo :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That's what Thommo gets for speaking ill of GOAT :torres


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ben Arfa has been sublime.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Danny Simpson average at best


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I enjoyed Arsenal Sunderland, although I was expecting it to go 1-0 not 0-0.

Watching SPURS right now.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Disappointing result. Passed the ball quite well but no real threat on goal. Missing Heskey badly. Oh well at least we are above lolerpool 

:hesk2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Great start for West Brom, Zoltan's goal was awesome.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

defoe GOATing this shit

shame its not going in

decent game, if a bit dull


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Anybody listening to 606? Steve the Liverpool fan just humiliated himself on national radio with his staggering lack of knowledge. Real car crash stuff.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What did he say?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

humbled?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Poor performance from the Gunners today. We looked strong in the first half but really faded away in the 2nd and just could't break down Sunderland's defence. Funny how when Arsenal finish 3rd they're lambasted from having no ambition and being happy with 3rd but when teams like Sunderland play for a point and finish 13th they're commended on their efforts.

Back to criticising my own team again...
*Giroud should have scored in the 2nd half and Cazorla should have scored in the first but he had a mix up with Podolski. I'm hoping these were just teething issues and they'll settle in before too long and get firing for the Gunners. 

All in all a deserved draw in my opinion, 4th place here we come.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Green Light said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Was wittering on about how Dalglish should still be in charge, that the team he was building would compete for the league title if given time and that last season was a success despite finishing 37 points behind the champions because they beat a few of the top teams.

He then stated that it was a mistake hiring a "second division manager", Savage then pointed out that Swansea were the best passing team in the EPL last season and finished in a great position while being restricted by a small budget, proving Rodgers as more than just a lower league manager. 'Steve' then claimed that was first season luck and that Swansea would go down while suffering second season syndrome. He was then made aware that the team Rodgers left behind just won 5-0, which the Liverpool fan claimed was due to "funny first day results".

Typical clueless armchair idiot.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Just caught the game. Sensational goal by Demba Ba. Great build up to the goal as well. Newcastle playing some beautiful football in this half.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

did he has a thick scottish accent and sounded like he was choking back tears? probably kenny himself but forgot his name


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



AndreBaker said:


> Was wittering on about how Dalglish should still be in charge, that the team he was building would compete for the league title if given time and that last season was a success despite finishing 37 points behind the champions because they beat a few of the top teams.
> 
> He then stated that it was a mistake hiring a "second division manager", Savage then pointed out that Swansea were the best passing team in the EPL last season and finished in a great position while being restricted by a small budget, proving Rodgers as more than just a lower league manager. 'Steve' then claimed that was first season luck and that Swansea would go down while suffering second season syndrome. He was then made aware that the team Rodgers left behind just won 5-0, which the Liverpool fan claimed was due to "funny first day results".
> 
> Typical clueless armchair idiot.


Just sounds like your typical 606 caller tbh, it's why I love that show

EDIT: Just seen that Pardew has been sent to the stands for a push on the Linesman, what exacly happened?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

No, he was an upper-middle class forty year old gent from Cambridgeshire (judging by accent) who has never been to Anfield in his life. It seems most 'life long, die hard reds' haven't to be fair, especially judging by national radio call ins and day trips to any other fucking Town or City in England.

Funny things arm chairs, they seem to have impeccable views of football matches according to those who would otherwise seem completely cluless.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

NEWC-SPURS is very enjoyable


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

didn't take long for the pic reps to start enaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Oh yeah, pic reps. I will get you pool guys later.

LOLVB. LOLSpurs. Triffic :arry


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Just seen the score? How the fuck do we lose 3-0 to west brom? Shocking start. I am not looking forward to match of the day tonight


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Great result for us :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well, I certainly enjoyed today.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> *Just seen the score? How the fuck do we lose 3-0 to west brom?* Shocking start. I am not looking forward to match of the day tonight


Beats me :downing

Spurs and Liverpool lose. Arsenal drop two points at home. Can't ask for more. Better fucking win tomorrow.

Newcastle looking like they are here to stay when it comes to challenging for top 4. When I was young they were constantly in the top positions, so I'm happy they have got back to that level.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> did he has a thick scottish accent and sounded like he was choking back tears? probably kenny himself but forgot his name


Best thing about Kenny Dalglish is that the board originally hired him to go and out find the best manager for Liverpool. They paid him bucks for this and gave him plenty of time.

And he came back with '_Yeah, it's me_.'


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> didn't take long for the pic reps to start enaldo


Villa lost, REP 4 REP you whore.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Great LOL @ Spurs, losing to the walking wounded Geordie's*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Liverpool....


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

BTW Cazorla is too good for Arsenal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

^ That's how I felt about Mata for Chelsea last season.

Lukaku looked impressive today in his cameo. Better than any time he has played for Chelsea. Which makes me wonder just what the fuck are we telling our players...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

FUCK, apparently ferdinand is out injured for mondays game, so carrick might be in defence :argh: as all the other defenders are injured


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

For the love of Christ, a squad made out of glass.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> FUCK, apparently ferdinand is out injured for mondays game, so carrick might be in defence :argh: as all the other defenders are injured


He could have the decency to say something on twitter, but he did train today :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Great atmosphere today. Ben Arfa is the legit greatest of all time. Brilliant performance from him. Great to see Ba back on a Premier League score sheet. Spurs' squad needs a lot of work. North East defeats North London.

u mad AVB?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> didn't take long for the pic reps to start enaldo


enaldo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*MOTD, you have been missed.*


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

MOTD! Thank god!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

MOTD :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> MOTD :mark:


first game up WBA vs Liverpool :troll


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

enaldo. 

Meh at least I can enjoy the rest of it afterwards


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Agger barely touched him there. Soft as shite. 

The Rodgers revolution well on track.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Absolutely shocking penalty! :lmao Gotta love Guy Mowbray (or was it Steve Wilson?)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

both were definite pens, skrtel should have got a red as well 8*D


:lmao suarez missing countless chances


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:kobe2

Next game plz


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ah crap I missed the first Game on MOTD :no:


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Quality strike by Gera. 

Rodgers Revolution off to a good start :kobe3


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well if Suarez ahd the finishing ability of Mario Gomez then Liverpool would of had at least 4 goals 

Lukaku looks to be the perfect Centre Foward for the Premier League, Build like a Rock and isn't slow either, could become a hero during his season at West Brom

The Penalties IMO were both penalties but the 1'st penalty is a fine example of why some fans are getting frustrated with the modern game with players going down far too easily and I felt Long could of stayed on his feet and had an attempt at goal


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:fergie and :woy were obviously laughing at the Liverpool score.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Swansea  City up next in the Rodgers Revelotion :troll

Michu


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao Rob Green. Embarrassment to English football.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Michu looks like a pretty decent Player 2 goals on his debut not bad...(Y)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Sup with QPR and opening days? 4-0 last season and 5-0 this season. I'd seriously lol if they are in the relegation battle come may.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Robert Green :no: :frustrate

*Edit:*This is my 600 post


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Q.P.R. defending was dreadful, don't know if it's a case of Rangers new signing not gelling or there just pish (I'm guessing the later) but it looks as though it could be another long season for Queen's.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rob Green and Michu are both trending worldwide on Twitter :shocked:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Welcome back to the prem Chris


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Dembele :mark:

Fulham play some class stuff, Jol is a very good manager.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The thing about Fulham is, is that last season they played something like 50 games and yet still managed a convincing mid-table finish, this season there is no Europe and arguably a better squad with or without Dempsey


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Some weak penalty calls in the Liverpool game, but they played like shit and they deserved that one sided loss.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

livershit


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Can't wait to see us in action tomorrow. Exciting results today. Glad to see mid table teams scoring lots of goals in their matches. EPL is the best league in the world by a million mile it's not even funny. Virtually all the teams can hook you up during their matches. I love the EPL. I hope we thump Wigan and come out winners with the same scoreline as the one in Swansea's game today :side: :troll


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Can't wait to see Chelsea


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lolerpool.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

DEM REP PICS ALREADY.

It's going to be a loooooong season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

"He comes from Stamford Bridge, he's bigger than a fridge"

chant from the wba fans

epic


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bigger than a fridge?

lmao

Looked sharp dat Drogba.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Magsimus said:


> Great atmosphere today. Ben Arfa is the legit greatest of all time. Brilliant performance from him. Great to see Ba back on a Premier League score sheet. Spurs' squad needs a lot of work. North East defeats North London.
> 
> u mad AVB?


Spurs played you guys off the pitch. The only reason you won was because of individual errors from van der Vaart and Lennon.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Liverpool/ Neverpool/ Lolerpool actually started pretty well. Downing beat his man and whipped in a wonder ball and that somehow drained him of all confidence because he was dire after that. Gerrard and Kelly were awful. Really, really awful.

Second penalty was harsh but Skrtel probably deserved it for being a dick.

Positives:

Reina looked capable of saving penalties. Hopefully he remembers that he used to be Spanish Ricardo.
Lucas flew into one or two tackles. Massive heart.

Classic LFC.TV forum:



> One day, people will stop making excuses for Lucas ans see that he is garbage. Can't tackle, pass or beat a man. His positioning is dreadful. But probably at the end of the season people will be saying he is rusty and just coming back from injury. Put him out of his misery and get shut


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



king of scotland said:


> Spurs played you guys off the pitch. The only reason you won was because of individual errors from van der Vaart and Lennon.


avb, is that you?

why are you taking credit for chelsea's CL win?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Kudos to West Brom (Y)*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



IncapableNinja said:


> Liverpool/ Neverpool/ Lolerpool actually started pretty well. Downing beat his man and whipped in a wonder ball and that somehow drained him of all confidence because he was dire after that. Gerrard and Kelly were awful. Really, really awful.
> 
> Second penalty was harsh but Skrtel probably deserved it for being a dick.
> 
> ...


Disagree about Kelly. He was dire in the first 20 mins or so but he settled nicely and was pretty good after that. Gerrard was our worst player by some distance.

Lucas is one of our key players, some fans are fucking retarded.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



king of scotland said:


> Spurs played you guys off the pitch. The only reason you won was because of individual errors from van der Vaart and Lennon.


LOLVB. I can't wait till you visit the European Champions. I think White Hart Lane is the first fixture though. We'll make sure we'll bring the Champions League trophy that LOLVB helped us win. Maybe if he is lucky one of our subs like Turnbull will give him the medal he deserves ique2

Just can't wait for tomorrow. We usually win our opening matches. Although we didn't last year, which isn't very surprising, as we had a clown in charge. So yeah, vital we get the win tomorrow. We must get of to a good start. First 5 games are winnable if we don't fuck around (although Newcastle will always be tough).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

crap, gonna have to wake up at 8.30 to catch the game tomorrow

stupid america. back in lebanon i used to roll out of bed at noon!

ah well, come on chelsea. lets have a repeat for 8-0! :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Dying to see BOSSCAR in our kit. Expecting some improvement from :hazard

And of course :torres will kill it :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

really hoping BOSSCAR gets a chance tomorrow. cant wait to see him link up with mata and torres

dem through balls


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> Disagree about Kelly. He was dire in the first 20 mins or so but he settled nicely and was pretty good after that. Gerrard was our worst player by some distance.


My stream (conveniently) cut out just after 2-0 so I did miss a chunk of the game and probably his better moments. :lol

For the first 30 minutes he and Gerrard were trying to outdo each other with misplaced passes.

Kelly is consistently kwality, no doubt. Especially in the "big" games, which is really encouraging. Could see him moving back to CB for the next few games if BR doesn't fancy Coates/ Carragher.



Joel said:


> Just can't wait for tomorrow. We usually win our opening matches.


You better win your opening matches! My fantasy football team is banking on 'dat 2 Chelsea games in a gameweek swag. Hopefully Sturridge and Mata still start or I've dun goofed my team up already.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hey Redead, who is this guy?






Seems a good striker and we actually need another one. Think he'd cost much? :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah he was probably our best defender in that 2nd half. Hopefully Enrique is fit for the City game. a backline of Johnson, Kelly, Skrtel, Enrique is better than Kelly, Skrtel, Coates/Carra, Johnson. 

Carra is just way too slow, Coates is too green. Can see either of them getting ruined by Kun/Tevez/Balo etc


Lukaku looked 100x better than last season. Seems quicker and has improved his touch/dribbling.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Cazorla is fucking class. Such a top-draw player. Look forward to having him in the midfield.

Podolski, Gervinho, Walcott...so bad. So very bad.


Need more AOC, dammit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

we need another striker, but id rather have lukaku go on loan

he needs a huge stream of games, not 3rd choice. and wba plays a hugely physical game

when lukaku comes good, and he will, he will be one of the best strikers on earth


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/manchester-city-made-30-million-1267481

:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Great start Liverpool


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> Disagree about Kelly. He was dire in the first 20 mins or so but he settled nicely and was pretty good after that. Gerrard was our worst player by some distance.
> 
> Lucas is one of our key players, some fans are fucking retarded.


Kelly was pretty poor. Was getting caught out most of the match and his passing was off. I don't blame him though, he's young. Our defence looked rather disjointed last night. I agree that gerrard was the worst. Downing hasnt changed since last season. Borini looked nervous as fuck. Lucas needs time to get back into it. Johnson gave the ball away too many times. Skrtl was clumsy. Suarez needs shooting/scoring practice. Agger was okay to be honest. 

Allen and Reina were by far the best performers.

I don't understand how Rodgers played Cole. Did he not know that Cole was not fit enough to be in the squad?

In saying all that, I have faith in Rodgers. Just needs time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Kelly was fine in the 2nd half. Looked poor first half but he was solid amongst the rabble around him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

one thing with pool is i dont think they can play lucas and allen in the same team. allen was doing a lot, and was everywhere, lucas wasn't really doing anything, just guarding space a lot. probably has to do with him being rusty, but liverpool lack a creative midfield, and while they were relying on gerrard to be that guy, he had an absolute stinker.

also suarez can never be considered a top, top player if he continues to miss top chances. best dribbler in the league though


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



king of scotland said:


> Spurs played you guys off the pitch. The only reason you won was because of individual errors from van der Vaart and Lennon.


haha! We won because we scored 2 goals and Spurs scored 1. Pretty damn simple really. 

Enjoy your grapes though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

its why we need Sahin. badly.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Magsimus said:


> haha! We won because we scored 2 goals and Spurs scored 1. Pretty damn simple really.
> 
> Enjoy your grapes though.




Spot on. 


Can't wait for the match today, hopefully get off to a good start after the depressing Community Shield game I was at last weekend. I will say that we consistently seem to have brilliant opening fixtures, can't recall a tough one in several years.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'm predicting a 2-1 win though, with Torres getting on the scoresheet. But a it will be a poor performance


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

So im guessing the team will look something like this tomorrow

de Gea

valencia carrick vidic evra

cleverley scholes

nani kagawa young

rooney​


think RVP will start on the bench


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

most depressing start i've ever endured.

Reina was the only positive and Gerrard was awful.. i mean to be the worst player in the pitch when Downing was the playing was some sort of achievement. 

things can only get better (it can't get any worse than being demolished by WBA).

We're gonna whoop city's ass.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> So im guessing the team will look something like this tomorrow
> 
> de Gea
> 
> ...


I'd be surprised he starts w/Kagawa perhaps. I'd be very surprised he starts w/Valencia at right back when Rafael is available and be incredibly surprised if he starts w/no Carrick.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

does carrick mysteriously vanish from cb then WARATAH


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Waratah said:


> I'd be surprised he starts w/Kagawa perhaps. I'd be very surprised he starts w/Valencia at right back when Rafael is available and be incredibly surprised if he starts w/no Carrick.


carrick is in central defence, as all other centre backs are injured, Fergie has gone with valencia at rb and nani at rw a few times pre season so i wouldnt be surprised if the goes with it again, and despite rafael playing in the olympics he hasnt played any pre season with united so far. And yeah i was debating to put Welbeck in instead of kagawa


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> carrick is in central defence, as all other centre backs are injured, Fergie has gone with valencia at rb and nani at rw a few times pre season so i wouldnt be surprised if the goes with it again, and despite rafael playing in the olympics he hasnt played any pre season with united so far. And yeah i was debating to put Welbeck in instead of kagawa


Valencia at RB away at Goodinson though? When you don't have your first choice central defence? Would not just surprising, but very bold as well.

Hurry up hour. I need ma Chelsea fix.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'd probably rather he went with Valencia ahead of Rafael, I'm sick of him. Is Rio out?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

for 4 weeks apparently


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That's a bummer. Hopefully Evans is back for Fuham then.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea's starting lineup: Cech; Ivanovic, David Luiz, Terry (c), Cole; Lampard, Mikel; Hazard, Mata, Bertrand; Torres.

Subs: Turnbull, Cahill, Ferreira, Essien, Meireles, Oscar, Sturridge.


DAT Attacking flair rite der in the starting lineup! Ramires is sick so Bertrand is RDM's solution in the RW. He's good going forward for a full back and did well to score last week but I don't think he should start especially in an attacking position. Di Matteo should grow his balls and start with Hazard, Oscar, and Mata.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

marin's injured.

very, very attacking. have to be careful against an always plucky wigan, especially with mikel and lampard playing. well, moreso mikel than lampard, but mikel is just wank and lampard slowing down so i presume wigan will try and run at luiz and entice him into his usual mistakes. i presume ramires isn't playing due to this would be his 3rd game in a week?

wigan team: Al Habsi; Boyce, Alcarazy, Caldwell, Figueroa; Maloney, McArthur, McCarthy, Ramis, Moses; Di Santo

4-5-1 by the looks of it, interested to see how cb ramis goes in the midfield.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Moses starting will be interesting. A good performance might convince Chelsea to cough up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ramires is sick. Di Matteo has kind of pissed me off here though. Luiz over Cahill again. Bertrand - who I really like - starting when we could have gone a bit bold and tried the Hazard, Oscar, Mata three...

I understand BOSSCAR hasn't played with the team yet, so it would have been a risk, but sometimes risk is rewarded.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Don't understand starting Bertrand ahead of Oscar but whatever. Should be plenty of goals.

Expect RVP to start instead of Kagawa. Don't think Valencia will play RB now with Ferdinand out and being away to Everton.*


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah typed in Marin by mistake, supposed to be Oscar. I've seen some posts on certain Chel$ki websites saying Oscar can play a deep playmaking type of role akin to Xabi, if so I think RDM should drop Mikel and try that. Really think it's a waste if they're not gonna try these three together and just sub each of them on for each other.

Yeah and starting with Luiz over Cahil too, what's up widat?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Yeah typed in Marin by mistake, supposed to be Oscar. I've seen some posts on certain Chel$ki websites saying Oscar can play a deep playmaking type of role akin to Xabi, if so I think RDM should drop Mikel and try that. Really think it's a waste if they're not gonna try these three together and just sub each of them on for each other.


We shouldn't try to change Oscar. He wears the #10 for Brazil for a reason and Di Matteo better realise that. He is better than Mata and Hazard in the hole, because he can control the game from there.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Expecting 1-1, hoping for goals galore and attacking flair.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Anybody watching the Wigan/Chelsea game on a stream?

Plenty of room in my inbox.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Di Matteo playing attacking? :

Guess he has no choice now that Drogba is gone.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:hazard


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard :hazard 

BRAN


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Good goal. Great play from Hazard.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:hazard 

Wonderful Chelsea move right there. BIG BRAN with the goal


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOOOOL Wigan 

Making Hazard look like GOAT.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ramis. What a dick, truly shocking "defending".


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:hazard :hazard :hazard


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I see another 8-0 here today ep


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Oscar on now please


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

To think Martinez was looking set to be the Liverpool manager at one point during pre-season


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Found a stream and 2-0 already. They better score some more.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wait a min, is Di Santo still our player or we've sold him permanently?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wallop. Welcome to the Prem.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

3-4-3 is just amazingly stupid. what is martinez trying to do? shut them down through the middle then counter out wide? doesn't really work when you have a world class winger in hazard will to take on anyone and everyone.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Alan Smith just called :hazard a frenchman. 

Research.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Great start from Chelsea so far.


Magsimus said:


> Alan Smith just called :hazard a frenchman.
> 
> Research.


:lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

3-4-3 is what kept Wigan up, they just never wake up until March. 

Chelsea should have had another pen there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Abk™;11909000 said:


> Wait a min, is Di Santo still our player or we've sold him permanently?


Sold him last season.

Mata has been gash so far.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think Torres will score today.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Torres has been gash so far.

Hazard is quality.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Besides the 2 stupid goals conceded, Wigan have forced Chelsea into defensive mode for the past 25 minutes or so.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea are really very, very boring to watch.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Samoon said:


> Chelsea are really very, very boring to watch.


Your favourite league is Serie A. You should be used to boredom.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Chelsea are doing great, Torres will score.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

With the players we have, we should be controlling the game and keeping the ball better than we are doing. Thanki god we have a 2 goal lead. Hazard looks great so far. I hope he keeps it up throughout the season


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea need to drop the long ball mentality, they really really do.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Your favourite league is Serie A. You should be used to boredom.


:torres 

Outside the nightmare opening 5 - 10 mins Wigan have been pretty solid this match.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Not keeping the ball well enough. Too many long balls. There is no Drogba up there anymore. Not much service to Torres


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ramis :lol making up for the penalty right there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ramis DA GOAT


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:torres playing as a target man.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> Like the Olympics, football has to show its humanity
> 
> 'Unparalleled drama and excitement'
> 
> ...


Great stuff from Nev.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Since going 2-0 up Chelsea have been average going forward and have been very sloppy at the back, Wigan have had chances to not only get a point but maybe even win 

Hazard is MOTM for me, was impressed with Oscard aswell, Kone has been poor, and I can't really see what Vicotr Moses has to offer for Chelsea

Rodwell is starting but Southampton have left last season's top scorer Lambert on the bench, no idea why


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

southampton starting with a 17 year old who hasnt even played in a league game for the first team yet, James Ward-Prowse


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Boring game today. Torres looked focused, had a good game and was unlucky not to score a goal. Our defence is way too fragile atm. I don't have much confidence in them everytime we're on the receiving end of an attack. Terry's been sloppy lately, Luiz is hit and miss while the full backs have been average. Cole's BOSS mode is no where to be found. Ivanovic is our best defender atm without any ounce of doubt.

Good result, perfect start. We needed it. We need to work more on keeping the ball though. We're terrible at that. Flashes of greatness from Oscar. Guy looks sweet. Mata had a gash game while Eden 'The GOAT' Hazard was our best player of the afternoon. Overall a lot of positives to take from the game, seeing as it's our first game of the season and it's a new system, new stlye and new management. Looking foward to our next match. 

*JUST BRING IT!*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We just invite pressure with our back four passing between each other. Eventually one of them picks out Mikel and he holds it for ten seconds and passes backwards. Meanwhile, the opposition press up and we get pushed further and further back.

We need a central midfielder who can link up with Mata, Hazard and Oscar so they don't have to come so deep to get the ball. Mikel is fucking trash. Luiz showed more on his couple of forward runs than Mikel has in the past year. For starters, he can actually pass it forwards. Ugh.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Who would have thought that Gary Neville would become the #1 sports media personality, man speaks a lot of sense.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Really underwhelming performance from Chelsea and a great one by Wigan. Just too much passing in the back/in your own half and long balls for God knows what reason since you guys don't have Drogba and even Anelka to win the ball in the air. You guys really need to find a way to keep the ball while pressing forward. 

But Hazard has been brilliant and also a good performance from Oscar, Mata not so much but he's been trying to get something going but as always; back pass and punt it forward, rinse and repeat. Torres didn't look too good and missed a good chance with a pass from Ivanovic but can't really blame him for the rest, he hasn't gotten too much of the ball, decent performance from Bertrand too.

Can RDM please try a combo of Hazard, Oscar, Mata and hell maybe even Benayoun too.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Torres looked as sharp as a butter knife today. Chelsea need to sign a target man if they insist on playing like that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

My boy YAYA looking ready to stomp some bitches.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

"Kaka to United" was trending Worldwide on Twitter a few minutes ago :mark:

17 year old playing for Southhampton :shocked:

*Edit:*Its Trending again now


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That tape cant be different colour that socks rule is a Stupid


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



alex1997 said:


> That tape cant be different colour that socks rule is a Stupid


Yeah as a Referee myself I've seen plenty of players have white tape with different coloured socks and it's never caused me any confusion so I'm wondering who the Governing Bodies consulted for this new rule.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



danny_boy said:


> Yeah as a Referee myself I've seen plenty of players have white tape with different coloured socks and it's never caused me any confusion so I'm wondering who the Governing Bodies consulted for this new rule.


They said its so Referees dont think the tape the ball but as you said it never caused you confusion so I dont have a clue what other reasons there could be 

---------
Agureo injury looks nasty looks like he Twisted it ah well they've got batotelli and Dzeco Holy shit he walking


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Aguero injured? How unfortunate.

No seriously, he's my captain in fantasy football.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Double Post sigh...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Sad to see with Aguero, I hope it isn't anything too serious.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Missed the start formation city palying?


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> Missed the start formation city palying?


4-4-2 I belive 

-----

Ah crap a pen Miss plz

*Edit:* He missed Damn that pen was weak from Silva


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That may be the worst pen that I have ever seen that hit the target.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

City are looking terrible.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

City look off there game so far  Southahpton seem to be pretty comfortable


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'll never understand why players take those soft, rolly penalties. Just pick a side and smash it high or low.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



T-C said:


> That may be the worst pen that I have ever seen that hit the target.


i reckon its worse than those who blaze it over, at least they hit it with some power. That was just pathetic.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Proffessional players should never miss a pen in my opinion, barring a final of some sort..


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> i reckon its worse than those who blaze it over, at least they hit it with some power. That was just pathetic.


Fair point. Either way, it was horrifically shite.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> Proffessional players should never miss a pen in my opinion, barring a final of some sort..


I agree 


Bro your Avatar cracks me up everytime lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



alex1997 said:


> I agree
> 
> 
> Bro your Avatar cracks me up everytime lol


Penguins rock!


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



wkdsoul said:


> Penguins rock!


I want a United one lol 

City seem to be starting to controlling the game now


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



danny_boy said:


> Yeah as a Referee myself I've seen plenty of players have white tape with different coloured socks and it's never caused me any confusion so I'm wondering who the Governing Bodies consulted for this new rule.


What's the rule?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Abk™;11909424 said:


> What's the rule?


Any tape that a player has around the socks has to be the same colour as the socks

Silva got pulled up for it in the first couple of minutes as he had white tape around the the Blue Socks so he had to go off the Feild of Play and put some Blue tape over the white tape

EDIT: TEVEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ah Crap Tevez scored :no:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Looked offside. Tevez has looked lively, their only threat.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



T-C said:


> Looked offside. Tevez has looked lively, their only threat.


Yeah, we need some direct runners, i;ve said all along, the only reason i liked when pizarro subbed on last year coz he played a hundred miles an hour, Barry, De Jong, Toure, Rodwell are great but all play at the same tempo with the ball no dictation of speed.. great for possesion though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

thank god. outside of yaya, rodwell and tevez we've looked incredibly ordinary

and nasri


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

City turing up the heat Get the Ice Southampton The Ice lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea is not the same without The Drog, Hazard is a great addition but still, Torres is not the guy who can maximize the long balls against an entire defense. Bland game and they're lucky that Wigan aren't effective. 

I see that Mancini continues with the Balotelli resentment. No other reason to put Dzeko above him. Big blow for City if Aguero twisted his ankle.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

mancini is the last person that can be accused of having resentment towards mario


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We have to get better, but at the same time, I'm glad to see more movement in the final third, thus more chances being created.

Hazard did well. Oscar made a good pass, but was a bit sloppy. Ivanovic was good, but needs to tighten up in defence. Bertrand done what he had to do. Mata needs a rest. Torres needs to move quicker. Mikel needs to get talent. Lampard was alright in the first half, meh in the second. Cole needs to fix up. Luiz needs a brain. Terry needs to cut out the sloppy errors. Cech was ok bar a few moments. MRLSH played the right amount of minutes (< 10).

Marin needs to come back, as he is the only natural winger. But these injuries seem to be a reccuring thing for him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Good news on Aguero.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

commentator just said he was on crutches, twisted knee, and they're unsure of the extent of it. Not great news tbh, better than an ACL though.



Rock316AE said:


> *I see that Mancini continues with the Balotelli resentment.* No other reason to put Dzeko above him. Big blow for City if Aguero twisted his ankle.


the fuck?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> We have to get better, but at the same time, I'm glad to see more movement in the final third, thus more chances being created.
> 
> Hazard did well. Oscar made a good pass, but was a bit sloppy. Ivanovic was good, but needs to tighten up in defence. Bertrand done what he had to do. Mata needs a rest. Torres needs to move quicker. Mikel needs to get talent. Lampard was alright in the first half, meh in the second. Cole needs to fix up. Luiz needs a brain. Terry needs to cut out the sloppy errors. Cech was ok bar a few moments. MRLSH played the right amount of minutes (< 10).
> 
> Marin needs to come back, as he is the only natural winger. But these injuries seem to be a reccuring thing for him.


jeez man, critical much? 

but i'll agree with most of those.

hopefully we'll see RAMBO and sturridge and cahill and oscar start the next game. its on wednesday and its time for rotation rotation rotation

btw when is the game vs falcao?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Redead said:


> jeez man, critical much?
> 
> but i'll agree with most of those.
> 
> ...


Chelsea vs Falcao is the 31st. Looking forward to that one

Reading next on Wednesday. Don't lose and we go top of the league for the first time since November 2010 :cashley


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LAMBERT :mark:

Good on Southampton.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rickie "the man" Lambert. 

What a strike son.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Great goal!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LAMBERT THE GOAT GOATING LIKE GOATS GOAT


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lambert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ricke Lambert :mark:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Haha big Lambert. Good for Southampton. Hope they can hold on, but hugely doubt it.



Rush said:


> commentator just said he was on crutches, twisted knee, and they're unsure of the extent of it. Not great news tbh, better than an ACL though.
> 
> 
> 
> the fuck?


Shreeves said that the medical staff thought that it was nowhere near as bad as they initially thought and that he would only leave the ground in crutches as a precaution. Pretty good news all things considered.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Damn City, now: :balo



Mr. Snrub said:


> mancini is the last person that can be accused of having resentment towards mario


Just seems to me like he's trying to find him on every little thing. Maybe it's in the educates father way, I don't see it. Not saying that Mario is a saint or something. A known trouble maker.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fuck! 2-1.

Sorry for the D post...


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

2-1 Southampton :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Davies!


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rodwell :fpalm


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

awwwww shit son!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well played Jack...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fuck yes Davis


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Holy shit Southampton


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

DAVIES is GOAT


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What the....this is EPL FFS!!! Nothing beats its excitement!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Toure will dig them out of the hole like he usually does.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Finally the game changer. Should have opened.

2-2. Nothing like the BPL.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ah crap Dzeco :no:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Dzeko makes it 2-2! :mark: I think I may have said that before


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What a miss from Balotelli. Sitter.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah..... Man City take the lead only to go down 2-1 to a promoted side with Dzeko then scoring the equaliser 


How about that :lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This is carnage and I love it.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What a miss from Mario, still cold.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What a miss


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Balotelli with THE GOAT miss


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:torres


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:barry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:balo


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Cmon Southampton


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

There's no way that they will hold on.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

As I said...

Awful stuff from Fox. Very naive defending all day from Southampton really.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nasriiii 

Loving the Eid Mubarak on the shirt too


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

damn it  needed a score to cheer me up this weekend


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

NASRI!!!! :mark: :mark:

Comeback Kings Citeh!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

 bad defending from fox.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Cmon Southampton Cmon Still 9 minutes + added time


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hard to beat City's champions character and talent. 

So far:
Newcastle - good start.
Liverpool - lol.
Arsenal - weak.
Chelsea - bland.
City - strong character at least. 

Utd are probably not going to impress against Everton. But big hype for RVP/Rooney combination.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Looks like it could be some really bad news for City and Aguero, that may be what swings the title race. That being said Tevez is a more than adequate striker and could probably carry the load by himself.

Also, thought I'd share some facebook idiocy with you all. Here's a comment from a lad I went to school with, he's a United fan and it came a few minutes after City scored their 3rd and pulled the game around...

"joe hart injured for country! but now e fit al ov a sudden! wat a joke"

I love how his resentment for City has built to the level where even things that don't make sense become reasons to take shots at them. I wonder if he realises England won that game without him. *


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Not looking forward to playing man city next week. Can see it being a 3 or 4 goal thrashing


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



just1988 said:


> *Looks like it could be some really bad news for City and Aguero, that may be what swings the title race. That being said Tevez is a more than adequate striker and could probably carry the load by himself.
> 
> Also, thought I'd share some facebook idiocy with you all. Here's a comment from a lad I went to school with, he's a United fan and it came a few minutes after City scored their 3rd and pulled the game around...
> 
> ...


I take it if Aguero's out, expect City to buy..


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

_*Southampton, why why ? 

*_


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i guess they always say the best just find a way to win. very ordinary performance but 3 points is 3 points. 

hart - nothing mch to do, could do nothing about the goals
clichy - stellar i thought. lots of crucial tackles and good attacks
kompany. good
lescott - shaky
zaba - poor. didn't contribute much to attack or defence
rodwell - played well. one mistake cost him dearly, otherwise settled in well
yaya - created lots, not much came off, got the assist to dzeko
silva - very poor. looked totally off his game from the beginning
nasri - very good. looked fresh, some great passes and of course the goal
tevez - workhorse. battled for everything and stepped up without aguero
dzeko - eh. should've finished some, but scored the 2nd. meh.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rodgers could really be feeling the pressure with Pools next games against City/Arsenal.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Very unconvining performance by city but as said above 3 points is 3 points at the end of the day


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Rodgers could really be feeling the pressure with Pools next games against City/Arsenal.


If we lose both of those games (which I think we will) I expect people to start to get on his back.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> If we lose both of those games (which I think we will) I expect people to start to get on his back.


Hodgson 2.0 

Souness chants echoing round Anfield.

:cool2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Hodgson 2.0
> 
> Souness chants echoing round Anfield.
> 
> :cool2


Difference is Rodgers may do a good job and we might play some good stuff. Woy was going to make us a midtable club and we played shocking football under him. Should never have hired him in the first place. Hopefully people are patient with Rodgers. Saying that though we do need to play better then we did yesterday. Losing 3-0 to west brom is not good enough


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'll comment on our match first and we looked the same Arsenal from 2009: just flat and dull. Last season, we didn't look this flat. Cazorla was 10x better than all of our other players, but Gervinho was also very good. Podolski didn't even get to touch the ball and missed a goal that vP would have scored. Giroud didn't look all that much. Why the heck did Wenger persist with Walcott? He was terrible. And, why the heck did he bring Ramsey on? Also, why didn't he just go with a 4-4-2 with both Poldi and Giroud in the final stages? Damn...

Terrible  This type of playing won't get us top-4; let alone challenging.

On the Chelsea game, one word: boring.

On City's game, one word: amazing. I hope Kun isn't out for long. That'd suck.  Tevez was first-class. Nasri was immense and it's his best performance in a City shirt; MOTM for me.

On United, better hope they drop points. (N)




just1988 said:


> *Looks like it could be some really bad news for City and Aguero, that may be what swings the title race. That being said Tevez is a more than adequate striker and could probably carry the load by himself.
> 
> Also, thought I'd share some facebook idiocy with you all. Here's a comment from a lad I went to school with, he's a United fan and it came a few minutes after City scored their 3rd and pulled the game around...
> 
> ...


Well, Tevez is world class and he has carried City before, so it's not a big deal for him. But City will miss Kun badly at some point. Knowing them, they'd just go and buy Cavani or Higuain.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

@Razor King - How lovely a player is Cazorla? He can do it all, what position was he in? Behind the striker?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> Terrible  This type of playing won't get us top-4; let alone challenging.


You'd think we were 14 games into the season, not one :wilkins


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



T-C said:


> @Razor King - How lovely a player is Cazorla? He can do it all, what position was he in? Behind the striker?


I'll be honest. He looked like a Barca player playing for us and I couldn't imagine that a present Arsenal player was playing that way. Yes, he did play behind the striker, but he was too deep many times and Diaby of all people was constantly on the go. :fpalm




Joel said:


> You'd think we were 14 games into the season, not one :wilkins


Ya know, I haven't seen us so uninspirational since the time we bottled the League in 2011. I'm counting the 8-2 here. Terribly flat and extremely dull. Only two players were interested and that #14 moron should be sold as soon as possible. Don't want him anywhere near the Grove.

You know, what they say: morning shows the day. :side:

Hopefully, Wenger realizes this.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Cazorla will be a joy this season. Looking forward to seeing as much of him as possible.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What happened to Aguero.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i heard a rumour it was 6 months

but its a shit source so i REALLY doubt it

as for reflections of today's game, no way frank has the distribution and speed to link up defence and attack. we still need modric or oscar to try the double pivot


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I never saw the game, was it a bad tackle type challenge or did he just twist something.


Or in the Vidic case some fat fuck fell on him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Apparently Aguero's family have said it isnt that bad a injury


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

@Now_football saying its 5-6 months on Aguero.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










Gibson > Rooney.

Come home lad..


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Also: this is funny https://twitter.com/Chelseafc_life/status/237276376011526144/photo/1/large


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Aguero's family have said it isnt that bad a injury


Unless he's running and jumping about and in no pain or they're medical experts there is no way to know for sure until city get the scan results back.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Enjoyed City/Saints today, nice to see the little team "av a go" at the big boys, looked pretty deadly on the counter attack with Puncheon, Lallana and co.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Any of the United fans have any clue whatsoever on the starting 11 tomorrow, either way bench should be intresting minus the lack of defenders.

Also will Kaka start :fergie.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Much a I hate City and I fucking HATE that goal and it's endless coverage, I can't help but like Aguero. Really hope his injury isn't serious and he's okay, although City should never play him again just to be sure. He would be a massive blow for them, what's encouraging from a United point of view is Silva carrying on his slump from the end of last season. He really looked like he needed a rest back then and I doubt the Euros (Where he was excellent) have helped him in that regard. They'll need him at his brilliant best if Aguero's out for any length of time.

That being said, Nasri and Tevez seem to have this great chemistry. Which annoys me. Pair of fucking rats.

Can't wait for the UNITED STRIKERSHOW tommorrow. :mark:*




*I mark, but am fully prepared for a 1-0 loss.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Much a I hate City and I fucking HATE that goal and it's endless coverage, I can't help but like Aguero. Really hope his injury isn't serious and he's okay, although City should never play him again just to be sure. He would be a massive blow for them, what's encouraging from a United point of view is Silva carrying on his slump from the end of last season. He really looked like he needed a rest back then and I doubt the Euros (Where he was excellent) have helped him in that regard. They'll need him at his brilliant best if Aguero's out for any length of time.
> 
> That being said, Nasri and Tevez seem to have this great chemistry. Which annoys me. Pair of fucking rats.
> 
> ...


Loss maybe, 1-0? fuck no we'll fucking score.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










*He's sold his soul...and family by the sounds of thing.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Any of the United fans have any clue whatsoever on the starting 11 tomorrow


I suspect:

De Gea

Rafael Jones Vidic Evra

Valencia Carrick Scholes Nani

Kagawa

Rooney​
RVP to come on in rescue package mode for Nani if/when Fellaini/Jelavic have their way with Jones and score some goals. It will not work. Kagawa will GOAT though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> I suspect:
> 
> De Gea
> 
> ...


:fergie said jones is out for a month, looks like carrick will start in defence


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> :fergie said jones is out for a month, looks like carrick will start in defence


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

CHELSEA!!!! Lol scored in the first 10 minutes


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Howard
Hibbert Heitinga Distin Baines
Osman Fellaini Gibson Pienaar
Naismith
Jelavic

1-0, Jelavic.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


>


Yeah catchup mate, Injury crisis 2012-2013 is off to a fast start.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

aguero just confirmed on his twitter that he injury is just a knock


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah catchup mate, Injury crisis 2012-2013 is off to a fast start.


All we need now is Fletcher at RB and De Laet at LB and we're in MID SEASON FORM.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I reckon might slip up tomorrow. Hoping we are good to watch anyway.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I expect a United win 2morro Everton always start the Season off slow and Hopefully that dosent change 

As for the United team I see it being 

DeGea

Refeal Vidic Smalling Evra 

Carrick 

Valencia Kagewa Nani 

RVP Rooney​
The Goal Scorers will be RVP(pen) and Rooney


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



alex1997 said:


> I expect a United win 2morro Everton always start the Season off slow and Hopefully that dosent change
> 
> As for the United team I see it being
> 
> ...


ferguson must be confident if he is only going to put 10 men out

also apparently ferdinand is injured


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:fergie

10 men, two strikers, 2 wingers, playmaker


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ah crap I edited now How about that team than


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

smalling is injured too, carrick will most likely play in central defence


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'm intrested to see if Moyes start with with both Naismith and Jelavic tomorow night, if so then they will both prove to be a real handful for the United defence, Jealvic who has the abilty to score with only one touch and Naismith who has got a fair amount of pace and isn't afraid to run at players so these could form a real deadly partnership in the Premier League, and if Pienaar is also tossed into the mix then it will be a long night an already weakend United defence 

Prediction for tomorow, reckon we will see plenty of goals and I'm going for 2-2 draw


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> smalling is injured too, carrick will most likely play in central defence


Let me guess Jones&Evens injured too 

So its gonna be this than

DeDea

Refeal Vidic Carrick Evra

Flether 

Valencia Kagewa Nani

RVP Rooney​


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

doubt fletcher would come straight in after so long out, most likely scholes and either anderson or cleverley in the centre of midfield


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*I hope Rio comes through and plays tomorrow...for the sake of my FPL team!*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



alex1997 said:


> Let me guess Jones&Evens injured too
> 
> So its gonna be this than
> 
> ...


This isn't FIFA son.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Zero chance Fletcher plays, he just played a game with the U21's. He wont feature for a while.

Rio tweeted since those reports that he'd been training. So perhaps those are BS, we really need him to be fit. If we could have the stability of him and Vidic for a prolonged period it would be epic.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> This isn't FIFA son.


To be fair with the spelling of the names it is very like Pro-Evo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

TORRES SO CLOSE TO SCORING!!!!


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:fergie Lets play captain Rafa at centre back, and Valencia at Full Back.



:jones


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Chelsea winning 2-0 sounds a lot more impressive than it was in reality. Did what they needed in the first 10 minutes and then looked pretty average for the rest of the match. Wouldn't have won against a team with better technical ability going forward. Didn't help that their best player went off injured just after HT and they replaced him with a woeful Jordi Gomez performance. Interested in seeing how Hazard does against a big team and/or when they go behind.

City/Southampton was a super match. Shame Southampton couldn't hold on for a point but I never expected them to so nothing lost. They looked very average with no threat going forward until they brought Lambert on. City weren't great. Worried that they're picking up wins when they don't play well. Shameful penalty. Hopefully for England's sake Rodwell gets enough chances in that Barry position. England need someone to come through in that position.

Hate not starting our season until Monday. Fuck that. Everton away is a terrible opening game. Don't care about the performance, just get away with something. I'd take a point. Hopefully Everton start the season poor like they usually do. Not like we're notorious for out great starts to seasons either though. Think RVP will start but I'll be surprised if Kagawa starts this one. Fulham at home next weekend they'll both start for sure.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

RVP owns Howard. He'll net a brace.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> This isn't FIFA son.


I know it Football Manager 2012


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

nothing wrong with 2-0 son

why are people hailing city's 3-2 and hating on our 2-0

we won away from home and on cruise control, sounds fine in my book


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> To be fair with the spelling of the names it is very like Pro-Evo.


Brilliant.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










this is just a thing of beauty


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i didnt know rush was black


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

He's also a rageaholic apparently. :stuff


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

STAY POSITIVE


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

didn't know i was black, and without an Australian accent.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Redead said:


> this is just a thing of beauty


Who's that Drogba?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

close

lil big drogba Lukaku making carragher his bitch


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> To be fair with the spelling of the names it is very like Pro-Evo.


Looking forward to the Merseyside Blue vs Man Red match tomorrow.



Redead said:


> this is just a thing of beauty


That needs a video with Benny Hill music in the background. Carragher, what a fuckhead.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

was superb to see carragher try and muscle lukaku off the ball and just get completely owned.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

incredible to imagine how much size, speed and power lukaku has

really hope he learns how to use it


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

just watching yesterday's highlights, nasri should've had 4 assists -

the tevez goal
the dzeko chance
the silva chance
the mario chance

on top of a goal. all 3 of those chances should've been finished off.

plus just realised this was the first significant game time for silva since the euro final besides 15 mins in the mickey mouse cup. hopefully he's just rusty


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

mata is just tired as fuck

not sure why though


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think we need to rest Mata against Reading. Start Oscar instead, maybe give Essien a game, play Cahill. Give a few players some rest before Saturdays match with Newcastle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



nazzac said:


> I think we need to rest Mata against Reading. Start Oscar instead, maybe give Essien a game, play Cahill. Give a few players some rest before Saturdays match with Newcastle


Yeah, agree with all of this. Oscar in for Mata. Hopefully Ramires is back, but if not, Hazard was decent on the right and he and Oscar can rotate, while Bertrand holds left wing. Essien in for Mikel. Let's see where Essien is at. And Cahill deserves to be starting every game, but RDM seems to be in love with Luiz.

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Cole
Essien Lampard
Ramires Oscar Hazard
Torres​
Sturridge needs some minutes on Wednesday. Can't make him feel isolated from the squad.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think that will be a danger with Sturridge and to be fair he has proved over the last 2 seasons that he deserves to start some more games. Inconsistent but still brilliant on occasion. 

Good solid win for us yesterday, Hazard bossed the first half.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


>


*Gotta love Mario. If that was Cantona he would have just volleyed her in the face.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> I think that will be a danger with Sturridge and to be fair he has proved over the last 2 seasons that he deserves to start some more games. Inconsistent but still brilliant on occasion.
> 
> Good solid win for us yesterday, Hazard bossed the first half.


Definitely. Sturridge does deserve chances here in his favourite position. I can understand that RDM is prioritising Torres getting a goal at the moment. We need to get him up running early. Hopefully if he scores against Reading in the first half, Sturridge will come on at 60 mins. Would start Sturridge in either the Newcastle game or the Super Cup game.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Definitely. Sturridge does deserve chances here in his favourite position. I can understand that RDM is prioritising Torres getting a goal at the moment. We need to get him up running early. Hopefully if he scores against Reading in the first half, Sturridge will come on at 60 mins. Would start Sturridge in either the Newcastle game or the Super Cup game.




I guess the plus side of having naff all strikers is that Sturridge will almost certainly get some time in his correct position, particuarly if Torres decides to Torres it up like he has done the past 2 years which is entirely likely. 

I was at the Community Shield game, great goal by him but you are right, he desperately needs to get going quickly this year. Have never seen a player who is so obviously a confidence player. 

Regardless of Torres or Sturridge we need another striker even if it is only for cover. The thought of us being forced to play a false 9 or something is hilarious.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Why is Chelsea/Reading the only match midweek?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



HEISENBERG said:


> Why is Chelsea/Reading the only match midweek?


chelsea are playing in the supercup next friday, so cant play that weeked


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Vidic seems to be definitely starting tonight. I'm more concerned about his performance than RVP's.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

False nine with a midfield of Mikel and Lampard :jose

Yeah, we need one more guy who covers the striker position. Even though I'm not a massive fan, I do like that Hulk is able to play both right wing and the striker position. But for the money Porto are asking, it's not a no go. I guess that's where Moses comes in, but I don't really have much faith of him scoring for us.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Moses is...meh. I would probably have honestly rather have kept Kalou. He is fine, but with Captain inconsistent :torres and Colenal inconsistent in Sturridge I would like to have another option. 

Hulk would be a good signing for under 30 mil I feel, paying 35 upwards for him is taking the piss and I would rather just not spend it. I feel we must be in for someone to have let Lukaku go out on lone. Creating a sqaud that is challenging for Champions League places with 2 strikers is taking the piss a bit. Maybe we should bring in some more attacking mids to cover this :downing


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I thought Moses was pretty impressive.

Imagine what he can do with quality players a round him.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Good point to be fair. I do sometimes forget quite how bad Wigan's squad is. With a few players better than goal machine Franco Di Santo around you I would wager he will improve. Martinez has done astonishingly well to keep a club with a sqaud of that caliber up for so long.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

moses/kone/miyachi will be more than a handful if they all get to play together.

di santo is a spud who they should ship back to argentina asap. speaking of argentina, they should give boselli a run in the side. struggled big time when he came over, but he's 27 now. try and get him a few games, he has a pretty decent record in argentina. and really they squad isn't that bad, they practically outplayed the european champions for 75 mins.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Di Santo is an absolute donkey. How we sold him for over 2 million I don't know. 

(He'll probably now go on to win the Golden Boot)

Kone is a good little signing for Wigan. May finally give them someone who can actually score more than about 4 goals per season. Missed a couple of sitters against us yesterday, but at least he was getting in the right positions which is more than I can say for Di Santo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

just reading the swiss ramble's quality article about atletico madrid and their huge debts through mismanagement.



> There is a price to pay for being one of the worst run clubs in Europe, as evidenced by Atlético’s massive debts, which stood at a barely credible €514 million in June 2011, around €62 million higher than the previous year. Notable items included €215 million owed to tax authorities (net €167 million after deducting tax debtors), €77 million to financial institutions, €55 million for transfer fees and €52 million to staff. Importantly, much of this debt (€278 million) is short-term in nature, placing even more pressure on Atlético’s finances. This is the third highest debt in La Liga, only surpassed by Real Madrid €590 million and Barcelona €578 million, though both those clubs enjoy significantly higher revenue. This can be seen by looking at debt coverage, i.e. how much of the total debt is covered by annual revenue, which is around 80% in the case of the two Spanish giants, but a feeble 19% for Atlético.


honestly wouldn't be surprised to see a firesale in these last two weeks or in the jan window. that's seriously ridiculous levels, and due to various reasons (tv deals, lack of sponsors, lack of success), it's nigh on impossible for madrid to get out of that debt, besides from a massive takeover.










expect to see the likes of falcao, godin, turan and others up for grabs sooner rather than later. http://swissramble.blogspot.ch/2012/08/atletico-madrid-its-mad-world.html for the entire thing


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Sad to see, but if it led to us getting Falcao then :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

it's just terrible ownership. some say tycoons are ruining the game, well there's plenty of terrible owners who aren't tycoons.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










That is all.........


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Is that Arsenal's top 4 cup?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Man Falcao on the transfer market.

Would be a dream buy for anyone in the world.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










:hazard

Let's see what that cheap second hand wannabe :kagawa does tonight :terry


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah, but he's shit because he fell over once in the Community Shield match. :hazard


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Not excited about tonight not even a little because there is no fucking defence and evra doesn't count.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i cant stop watching his left arm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Kicking a fucker and playing air guitar at the same time like a boss.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

And wanking someone off by the looks of the other hand.


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not excited about tonight not even a little because there is no fucking defence and evra doesn't count.


Our offensive capabilities will be sure to cover any deficiencies down back tonight. Can't wait to see Kagawa and RVP do their stuff. 

3-1 my tip.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> False nine with a midfield of Mikel and Lampard :jose
> 
> Yeah, we need one more guy who covers the striker position. Even though I'm not a massive fan, I do like that Hulk is able to play both right wing and the striker position. *But for the money Porto are asking*, it's not a no go. I guess that's where Moses comes in, but I don't really have much faith of him scoring for us.


Since when has money ever been a problem for the Russian mob boss? For whatever amount Porto's asking, You'll probably get more money's worth from him than your £50m signing :nando


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Since when has money ever been a problem for the Russian mob boss? For whatever amount Porto's asking, You'll probably get more money's worth from him than your £50m signing :nando


Hulk is nowhere near the money being asked. just because they have money does not mean they will pay stupid money for him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Since when has money ever been a problem for the Russian mob boss? For whatever amount Porto's asking, You'll probably get more money's worth from him than your £50m signing :nando


Doesn't mean you overpay highly.

Look, Torres sucks. But we thought it was just a slump he was going through. Before that, he was comfortably one of the best in the world. Not only that, but he was (and still is) a massive draw. He sells shirts with ease. He's on front of magazines. He's in adverts. All of that has to be taken in consideration and that is why he his price was that high.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Plus he's pretty darn good-looking.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Do well to draw tonight with only 2 first team defenders fit.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Carrick playing at CB should be fun to watch.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

United will win 2-0. Hopefully both from Rooney with Cleverley assists.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Plus he's pretty darn good-looking.





Spoiler: THE GOAT


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hopefully Everton sneak a win, so then we are 3 points ahead. Could be crucial towards the end of the season. But United will probably win 2-1 or soemthing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> United will win 2-0. Hopefully both from Rooney with Cleverley assists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a trap.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

THE GOAT Jelavic to GOAT tonight and save my fantasy league from catastrophe.

:stuff


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

My prediction says Everton will hold United to a draw.

That could be when SAF decides enough is enough and buys a CM and LB Kaka to fill the void in central midfield.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

kaka to play left back pls


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Still do a better job than evra.

Worry tonight is everton and dem balls into the box for Fellaini and Jelavic, hopefully Vidic is imperious.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Redead said:


> kaka to play left back pls


we've got that sorted out already in the mighty Alexander BUTTNER :side:


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I predict Everton 1-3 Man United

Jelavic for Everton and RVP and Rooney for MU.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Doesn't mean you overpay highly.
> 
> Look, Torres sucks. But we thought it was just a slump he was going through. Before that, he was comfortably one of the best in the world. Not only that, but he was (and still is) a massive draw. He sells shirts with ease. He's on front of magazines. He's in adverts. All of that has to be taken in consideration and that is why he his price was that high.


That's why :mon was allowed to pay Heskey such high wages.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

United will win 2-1 (from 2 pens)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Talksport are saying its Rooney and RVP up front, and carrick in central defence

if its true im surprised RVP has only played 20mins of pre season


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Talksport were talking shite as usual, RVP starts on the bench, not surprise i guessed he would


Kagawa starting :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:



> de gea, valencia, vidic, carrick, evra, cleverley, scholes, kagawa, nani, rooney,welbeck
> Lindegaard Rafael Anderson Berbatov Young van Persie Wootton


surprised hernandez isnt on the bench


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well, I'm sure Frimpong is playing one of the games against ManU. Apparently, he wants to be intimate with vP.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Outrageously attacking team. 

Two defenders, one was injured last season and the other was shite. Jelavic and Fellaini should really fancy this.

Glad RVP isn't being rushed, he hasn't played much football and it's smart to stick with Welbeck for now IMO.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Why isn't Hernandez even on the bench?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> Why isn't Hernandez even on the bench?


because he has no space on there


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

You can't actually get 'Berbatoved' when Betbatov is on the bench himself though.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Dont know why United just dont play 3 at the back tonight with all there defenive Issues

DeGea

Refeal Vidic Evra

Carrick Scholes

Valencia Kagewa Cleverly Nani 

Rooney​
Should be the team

*Edit:** Prediction:* 2-0 Manchester United


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Really excited to see how Kagawa, Scholes and Clev do as a 3 man midfield.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Revenge for the 4-4 -_-*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

OMG CHICHARITO TO CHELSEA!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:fergie just said hernandez isnt on the bench because berbatov can cover at centre back, like he did vs leeds


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



The﻿ Lexarssist;11917179 said:


> *Revenge for the 4-4 -_-*


When do you plan on getting revenege for the 6-1 and the 1-0 :troll


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

WKOAEDKJEJWFJNFEJWNJ COME ONNNNNNNNNNN NHUEWHFIUWHFUIEWUFHIUWFHIWUHFIUEHUFIWHURWEHIUWHUI!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Come on Everton. :stuff


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This has 0-0 written all over it.

Surely it will be Rooney on the right to help Valencia out.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lol fucking Nani. 

What little bitch.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Nani is a rotten cheating cunt


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Nani is a fucking embarrassment :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

As a Liverpool fan I have this to say : COME ON THE REFREE :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

FUCK OFF NANI YOU CUNT!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

AY, REF .. CUNT!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Scholes gonna Scholes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

FELLANI GOAT


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Scholes with one of his trademark tackles.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

AY, FELLAINI .. SEXY BIG HAIRED BASTARD!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Shit, thought that was in.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*I can sense Everton dominating this game and then RVP to come on and bag a winner for Utd, eurghh.

*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Nani greedy as usual. :fergie

:carrick falling over inside his own box.

Speaking of greedy Fellaini should have squared that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Work rate from Everton is immense.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fellani is an absolute BEAST. No one can out muscle him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fellaini MOTM after 34 minutes :lol

The man is a machine. Bargain he's turning out to be..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

felliani in full on god mode

take out the cheque book roman


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Welbeck needs to take some tips from Young.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

liked welbeck playing it clean

valencia is so much better than nani its not even funny


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

DE GEA

jesus, how the fuck did he do that


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Redead said:


> DE GEA
> 
> jesus, how the fuck did he do that


It was right at his face. 

Anywhere else and he would have missed.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i remember this co-commentator from last season, he never gives de gea any credit, its always 'thats a save you'd expect him to make'


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

DE GOAT


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Top save by the lad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

pfff... we'll see Tibaut GOATois in a few seasons kick ass


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

De Gea saving United's ass right at the moment. 

Pretty poor from United, they've been outplayed for the entire first half.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

save us RVP


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Great first half, I think United will be happy going in even against us TBH.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

United dont look like they have a gameplan when they get in Everton's half, De Gea keeping them in the game.


I can see United getting a lucky break and holding on :fergie


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Patrick Barclay of The Times once described de gea as 'Gomes but without the shot stopping' fpalm


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Does anyone know if Mirallas is on Everton's bench?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fellaini has been in full on GOD mode during that first half, everything you want a central midfielder to do, he's done it and then some

Big complaint I've got against Everton so far is that too often then ball has been in the air but there has been no Everton players under it, infact they've been miles away from it, so Man Utd are winning the ball in the air and getting time and space to start an attacking move.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Does anyone know if Mirallas is on Everton's bench?


No mate. He got showed to the crowd before kick off. 

He didn't get cleared in time to play. Will debut against Villa next week.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

chelsea pls go in for felliani 

we can gives u teh $$$$$


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Redead said:


> chelsea pls go in for felliani
> 
> we can gives u teh $$$$$


:torres


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Redead said:


> chelsea pls go in for felliani
> 
> we can gives u teh $$$$$





Who needs Fellaini when you have JOHN OBI MIKEL, the greatest holding mid ever, in the same role!?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I knew this was going to happen when I saw Fellaini's name of the teamsheet. Why are people surprised? Did you miss the game at OT? He was doing that to us when we were actually playing with real defenders.

We can't handle him at all, there's no fluency to our play either. Only Kagawa looks like making something happen. Nani has been in WOAT mode and Valencia is really struggling at RB. Should get Rafa on at RB, move Valencia up and get RVP on for the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This has been awful from Utd. A CM in the mold of a Roy Keane is what they have needed for a few seasons now to combat teams like this but of course the more important thing was signing another striker despite scoring the second most in the league last season. Expect similar performances against teams like Wigan and Newcastle and any other team with decent central midfield. 

Nani for every one amazing performance has nine others were he is awful. Today is one of the awful performances, take him off for Rafael and move Valencia up and Utd will look a lot more threatening. Expect 1 - 0 to Utd. Everton will deserve it more but well, it's Utd.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mozza said:


> No mate. He got showed to the crowd before kick off.
> 
> He didn't get cleared in time to play. Will debut against Villa next week.


I see. Do you think he'll be starting on the left wing which is his primary position or somewhere else seeing as he can play in both wings and the centre forward role?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Fellaini bossing the game.*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah agree with Jets idea.

Baines is having a field day down that left side.

Trying to prove a point to fergie obviously.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:darren


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

OSMAN! JAGIELKA! FUCK ME!!



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I see. Do you think he'll be starting on the left wing which is his primary position or somewhere else seeing as he can play in both wings and the centre forward role?


Once everybody is jelled, I'm hoping our team will be...

Fellaini - Gibson

Naismith - Mirellas - Pienaar

Jelavic​
Pienaar and Baines is too good a combo to break up, we have been lacking a right winger and a proper CF so hopefully Naismith and Mirellas can mix it up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

United are winning this with a RvP goal.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

SO CLOSE


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

jesus fuck osman


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

OH MY GOD Everton just cant catch a break. 

United will win this unfortunately.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fellaini stop it! :lol It's not fair on Uniteds 3 man midfield playing against him.

Jagielka...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

everton defenders in god mode


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Vidic needs to be bald.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

jesus vidic and united THUGS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Evra :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Distin makes it look easy.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

FELLAINI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

THE GOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

FELLLLAANNNIII THE GOAT GOATING GOAT GOATING GOOOOOOAAAATTTTT


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Evra :lmao


*What's Evra done? I've got him in Fantasy Football and could do with him scoring and Carrick not scoring (or an own goal would be great!) I turned off at half-time to watch the 2nd part of Silent Witness.*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well deserved.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

GOAT GOAT GOAT GOAT GOAT GOAT GOAT GOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

what a display by FELLAINI


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

FELLAINI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

the artillery is warming up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Nani is so shit :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

feilliani > hulk

BID ROMAN


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

GET IN 

GET IN

GEHIN
YEHDSSS
WYJ 
FELLAINI YTESSS <3


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fellaini you absolute TANK!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



just1988 said:


> *What's Evra done? I've got him in Fantasy Football and could do with him scoring and Carrick not scoring (or an own goal would be great!) I turned off at half-time to watch the 2nd part of Silent Witness.*


Kicked the ball, hit an Everton player and bounced back onto Evra's face and went out for a throw.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lmao Nani go take a seat on that bench son.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'm not going to kid myself, United can turn this around easily*




*please jinx it so United flop


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Seriously, Fellaini has been a monster tonight. I know its a very very long season and opening day, but could they be dark horses for the top 4 if everyone stays injury free?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bet Vidic is wishing he was still on the table instead of being BOSSED.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

So how long till we see RVP?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Seriously, Fellaini has been a monster tonight. I know its a very very long season and opening day, but could they be dark horses for the top 4 if everyone stays injury free?


If we can start like we finish, why not? 

Very difficult, but we have a massively under-rated team I feel. Getting compared to teams like Stoke in terms of footballing style.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Oh my God, my heart can't take this. 

Stop it Everton.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Oh shit... :rvp


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lol RVP


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

here we go !!!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:rvp time


Arsenal fans getting jel.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mozza said:


> If we can start like we finish, why not?
> 
> Very difficult, but we have a massively under-rated team I feel. Getting compared to teams like Stoke in terms of footballing style.


Won't argue that, I think they're a good team despite their lack of finances, have a bit of a soft spot for Everton. Probably because they are a team in blue that are rivals with Liverpool


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:rvp time


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao Nani jumped to fucking shit there.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

ffs nani fpalm get young on


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Clucking Bell Nani...


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Nani and Evra on the same wing 

Ouch


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I look forward to Irish Jet defending WOAT NANI


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Awful pass from Nani. :gibson


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

2 goals in 2 games from people Carrick has been marking from corners.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Nani is making Robben look GOAT with this performance.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

FINALLY


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I feel how Arsenal fans feel when Ashley Young comes on. :rvp


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

HIBBERT SAYS NO!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

on a positive note Kagawa has played well tonight


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

don't like this guys pronunciation of Kagawa's name.

the espn guy does it better.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ashley Young would have won a penalty from that Hibbert tackle. :rvp


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Tony Hibbert has beast mode turned on full power.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

HIBBERT GOATING


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

HIBBERT THE GOAT


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

get rooney off put rafael on and push valencia up


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Toney Hibbert will break your fucking legs and win his team a goal kick at the same time


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOL Anderson


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

good grief


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Oh my days Seamus Coleman :kobe


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rooney has been shocking today


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

SEAMUS COLEMAN

It's a shameful thing, lobster head!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

SHEAMUS COLEMAN THE GOAT


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

STOP FERGIE TIME


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Please...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Vidic can only foul, that's all he can do.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Big Dunc and Fellaini <3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Carling cup flashbacks steamed ?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Constantly playing players out of position is just killing us. Valencia should never play at RB again.

Just a dominant display from Everton, seemed to beat us to every ball. Fellaini was simply immense.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> on a positive note Kagawa has played well tonight


This has been Kagawa playing well? He can't be that good then.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fellaini, unstoppable!
Jagielka, brick wall!
RVP, no impact!

:rvp


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOL RVP had like 5 touches , THE DIFFERANCE MAKER


That last 20 minutes must have been sad for United fans , no direction with the ball going out to Evra with all the attacking options they have.

Great performance from Everton , reminded me of Bilbao with the work ethic.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

RVP Nothing 
Rooney nothing 
Kagawa nothing 

Fellaini GOOOOOOOAAAT


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

YES! Fellaini the GOAT 8*D


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:darren :darren :darren :darren :darren


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Not the best start to the season. Went sort of as expected, we can never handle Fellaini. Kagawa was our only bright spot.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Distin can't even walk off the pitch. What a warrior.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

YES!!!!!

Everton were Brilliant tonight, probably the best I've seen them play

Fellaini was easily the man of the match tonight but Jags and Hibbert deserve alot of credit they were magnificent


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Great performance. Props to everton.

RVP didn't make an impact, Kagawa had brief flashes of good stuff.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well done Everton. They deserved it.

Kagawa looked good. Look forward to seeing him when the other nine outfield players decide to turn up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Shocking. 
Good to see Vida back. Nani was terrible. Evra nearly as bad. Carrick marking Fellaini??? 
Baines had an easy night. Fellaini bossed the game. Everton played fantastic.
Best of all Everton will probably go out this weekend and get beat.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Carling cup flashbacks steamed ?


Did the Everton goal give you flashbacks of the Eastlands derby from last season? ique2 

In fact I don't remember De Gea coming for a single cross tonight. At least he works hard at trying to make routine saves look HOLLYWOOD though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

looks to me like united need to start signing some strikers


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Oh and Rooney can actually fuck off the fat mess.

Nani put in one of the worst displays I have ever seen a United player. Young picked up where he left off.

RVP and Kagawa looked good, hilarious that everything around them was a fucking trainwreck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

EGame's in game posts are the funniest things ever :lmao

Hard place to pick up points. Maybe best you lose now when it's not critical I suppose.

What a man Fellaini is. Bossed it for the majority of the game. Got tired at the end, but wow.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

cmon lads, lets get #sackFergie trending

he's destroying the club


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Congrats for Everton, they deserved it.

Our miedfield was dead honestly, Fellani destroyed em by himself.*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

United should have signed someone who actually performed at the Euros.









:torres


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

To start off with congrats Everton, well deserved. Fellani was MotM by miles, what a difference an actual CM makes to a team huh?

As for Utd it's a case of same old problems. Needed a LB and a CM, got a FW and an AM. Expect more performances like this this season until fergie realises Carrick may not be the ballon d'or GOAT he seems to think he is and actually buys a Fellani, Sahin or Cabaye. Also one really annoying thing from today was passing it around trying to find a way through, failing and passing out to the wingers to cross. Utd don't have a target man, Everton defenders are big, what did they expect to happen?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The stare of death from Gary Neville there haha.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Nani's corner kicks couldn't get over the first defender.*


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

felliani looking yaya-eque

im serious, we need to buy this guy


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well done Everton. LOL at Man Utd


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Listening to Fellaini try and talk English is comedy :lol

So proud of the lads after that. Let's use this as the push we need to start the season well and really make an effort for the top 4.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Woudnt be surprised if fergie drops rooney and nani for the next game, both were terrible


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Poor start to the season but we'll hopefully bounce back quickly. Fellaini was simply awesome and we were thoroughly outplayed. 

Staggering to think we haven't topped up our depth in the back 4 considering all the injuries from last season.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Everton were GOATING tonight Plain and Simply United were meh at best...Kagewa played really well tho God Nani was terrible


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Stick that up your cunt RVP.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Mad props to United fans for taking defeat well and being complimentary to us. 

Not often you experience that TBH.

EDIT: Watching the after game analysis and Phil Neville and Gary Neville had me howling just with:

G.Nev: Hello Philip
P.Nevil: Hello Gary

followed by laughter after a couple of seconds silence.

:lol


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

First off, congratulations to the Everton fans on here, absolutely deserved the victory and the 3 points tonight. You dominated the entire game and outplayed us from the get-go. Fellaini was yet again a complete beast and rightfully won Man of the Match. What a player. All the Everton players worked so hard, showed a lot of dedication and defended brilliantly. Fantastic performance from Everton.

Now to the other end of the spectrum; way, way, way, way at the other end of the spectrum. United were shocking tonight and it took them 60 minutes, after going 1-0 down to finally start attacking. Our link-up play was poor, no fluency in our play, no chemistry and no spirit. Everone apart from Kagawa, Cleverley and De Gea should be ashamed of their performance. A lot of them stated they were ready and raring to go but none of them turned up tonight. I know it's only one game but don't say you're ready to play and then put in an abysmal performance like that.

Kagawa was our only creative player and worked hard, Cleverley should have scored but he also tried hard to win the ball and get forward and De Gea made some good saves and punched the ball away on the set pieces when he had to. 

Rooney was a disgrace, looks fat and doesn't look interested and didn't during the pre-season tour. Evra continues to show how shit he is, he's the SOAT right now. Valencia shouldn't play right back, Scholes was poor, Carrick was owned throughout (why he marked Fellaini I'll never know), Welbeck was anonymous, Vidic was alright but made mistakes also but Nani was complete and utter wank. His crosses were dreadful, his corners were weak and never beat the first man and he contributed nothing. Absolutely nothing. He was lazy, careless and trash. I really hope he and Rooney get dropped next week and they don't deserve to start next week. Complete fail.

What a disappointing start to the season but hey, it's the first game of the season. I don't mind the loss, it's the individual performances that annoyed me. Plus, it shows I was right, Van Persie should be a great signing but I held reservations as I wanted a central midfielder, someone to control and dictate the game. That showed tonight how much we need a new central midfielder. 

Well done Everton.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mozza said:


> Mad props to United fans for taking defeat well and being complimentary to us.
> 
> Not often you experience that TBH.
> 
> ...


You can reward our sportsmanship with Fellaini. Thx.

Rooney should be shipped back off to America where he can diet his fat ass off again, he should come back bald too. Guy's going the way of Gazza.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Medo said:


> *Congrats for Everton, they deserved it.
> 
> Our miedfield was dead honestly, Fellani destroyed em by himself.*


Bro, are you Man United or Real Madrid? :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

HAHA WHAT A FUCKING MUPPET










FUK U ANDESRON


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> HAHA WHAT A FUCKING MUPPET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah cos im sure anderson prints his own shirt fpalm


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yea, fair play to all the other players for printing their shirts right. Anderson obviously has no spelling skills at all...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

One more thing he can suck at. :stuff

Can't see Fellaini staying at Everton much longer, he's become far too good. Definitely will be getting a lot of attention this year, he's been unplayable against United recent times.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

forget M'Vila..

Felliani, please.

15m should do, yes?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I doubt you could get his hair for that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> forget M'Vila..
> 
> Felliani, please.
> 
> 15m should do, yes?


They bought him for around that price.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










Unlucky United. Great performance by Everton.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Not sure why Sky were calling it a major upset. Everton are a really strong team and Goodison is a never an easy place to pick points up from. Losing away to a team who are gonna finish in the top 5 this season isn't a major upset. Wasn't expecting to pick up 3 points. Everton deserved it. BOSS performance from the whole team but especially Fellani, Jagielka and Distin.

Thought there were enough positives to take from it to not be totally depressed. Kagawa just oozes class and has fit right in like he did in pre season. Don't think he gave the ball away once. He'll GOAT this season up once the rest of the team start performing. De Gea looking good on crosses and having a great game is a massive bonus. Confident we would have won the league last season if he played like he did in the 2nd half of the season all season. Vidic back is such a huge bonus and I thought he had a good game. Thought Cleverly played well too and I imagine he'll get plenty of chances this season if he stays fits so hopefully he steps up.

Nani is fucking useless. Never fails to amaze me how many crosses at this level don't beat the first defender. He's a liability and one great performance against a mid table team for every handful of woeful ones isn't good enough. I wish Fergie would realise when he's having one of those games and get him off at HT. What happened to that Russian team who supposed to offer us a stupid amount of money for him? Please come back.

Playing Valencia at RB greatly limits one of our best attacking threats and Rooney's generally trash without Valencia giving him service. Biggest priority would be a RB over a LB or CM. Rafael as much as I want him to be the one is still a liability right now and we've got no cover for even him. There's options at CM and Evra is competent at LB for now. 

Carrick was fucking atrocious in that game. I know he's playing out of position but he was atrocious end of. Shoddy marking cost us the goal on the corner too.

Van Persie did literally nothing besides take a few corners. Sell him :rvp

Didn't think Rooney was awful but well below par. Jagielka and Distin totally bossed that game so it was difficult to create anything clear cut to be fair. 

I'd like that top 4 we finished with to start vs Fulham. Maybe Welbeck instead of Rooney up top to try and kick Wayne into action but I don't see Fergie doing that. Actually no, put Valencia on the right instead of Young. Fulham at home shouldn't be a problem with out attacking options. Rare Saturday 3PM KO :mark:

Hello Phillip
Hello Gary

moment of the season so far :mark:*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

oh. 

25m?

yeah. felliani is going to city for probably like 28m. 

i would be shocked if he doesn't up at city...maybe chelsea.

edit: it was a major upset because Everton was horriawful until mid-way through the season. They are just bad in August, and September...


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> They bought him for around that price.


Over 4 years ago when he was half the player he is now, and Only 20. If we let him go for anything less than 25 million then it's ridiculous,

He signing his last contract a year ago, for 5 years. This isn't like Rodwell, Saha, Cahill because he is the most important cog in the everton machine. It would worse than letting Rooney go, only because in 2004 we were a mid-table early team, whereas now players like Fellaini, Jags and Baines are needed to take us to the next level, whether that be pushing for Europe or, on paper, pushing for 5th place and onwards.

We were fantastic tonight.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fellaini cost us £15million in which we paid it off by paying £3million a year, we've finished paying it off now. 

I won't take any less then £35million. 

He can play in the holding midfield role, box to box or behind the striker. The way he controls the ball on his chest, kicks it up again before laying it off is beautiful. Not 25 until November. The lad is destined for greatness, hopefully he can be the key to sneak in to 4th place, that's the only way I see him staying any longer.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Interesting article, George Soros, who is worth around $20b has bought around 8% of the club


http://www.forbes.com/sites/afontev...ed/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'd say it was a disappointment. United lost what last season? Like 5 games?

If it wasn't the loss, it was a performance. Just didn't seem interested.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










If anybody could be a babe and hook me up with a GIF of Fellaini's celebration, I'll love you forever.

EDIT: Found the 2nd part, need the celebration of him running there..


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> Interesting article, George Soros, who is worth around $20b has bought around 8% of the club
> 
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/afontev...ed/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


Soros is a scumbag.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



T-C said:


> Soros is a scumbag.


So him and the glazers should get on well then


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Just watched the highlights to the match. If it wasn't for De Gea, United would have conceded more. 

United had a few chances as well but Everton obviously deserved the victory. Have always been an admirer of Fellaini. The guy was immense by the sounds of things.

DEM REP PICS COMING YOUR WAY UNITED FANS.

:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Disappointing to hear how United played, hopefully things pick up when they go up against Fulham.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

United seem to own Fulham..they'll be fine.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fulham have a quality squad but it's really tough at Old Trafford. Predicting a comfortable win.

Liverpool/City next game.

fpalm

Who's Arsenal got?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We're playing Stoke I think.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It's always tricky at Stoke. Arsenal need a goalscorer. I feel as though you guys haven't replaced RVP.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Giroud and Podolski are great replacements but it's gonna take a little time for them to get into the swing of things I think. Podolski better step up for the sake of my fantasy team anyway :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hope Geoff Cameron plays. Next great American in the prem! 

Hope Ryan Shawcross doesn't play. :side:

Wilshere back to training in four weeks!?

OHPLEASEOHPLEASEOHPLEASEOHPLEASEOHPLEASEOHPLEASEOHPLEASEOHPLEASE


AOC -- Podol/Giroud -- Cazorla

-- JW19 - Sahin - Arteta --


It will probably be more of a 4-2-1-3 than a 4-3-3. No idea who plays deep since all three are capable. 

I'm excited. Just need a clinical striker.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

ahahahahahaha Carrick goat marking


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Giroud and Podolski are great replacements but it's gonna take a little time for them to get into the swing of things I think. Podolski better step up for the sake of my fantasy team anyway :side:


I still cannot believe that Giroud missed that chance from Cazorla. That ball was fucking magic. Cazorla is world class. Continuing our streak of having at least one world class on our roster at all times.

After we sell him, though...it might be dicey.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wilshere if he plays.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

IF. He'll be gone before Cazorla. 

:sadpanda


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

He came through the ranks at the club. He'll stay as long as you pay him for what he is worth :cashley


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> I still cannot believe that Giroud missed that chance from Cazorla.


He's left footed though and not great with his right foot, I don't think anybody understands that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> He's left footed though and not great with his right foot, I don't think anybody understands that.


Well that's a problem. If you're too one footed then you're going to be easy to defend against.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

As bad as the Giroud miss was, I'd still rank him better than Torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

taking a shot at torres

youve got stones son.

nobody disses the GOAT

:torres


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> I still cannot believe that Giroud missed that chance from Cazorla. That ball was fucking magic. Cazorla is world class. Continuing our streak of having at least one world class on our roster at all times.
> 
> After we sell him, though...it might be dicey.


The shot was on his right foot, if it was on his left, would of gone it. Give Giroud time, he will come good. The guy is quality.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

its sad that United losing is the high point of that week of football for me rather than something Liverpool related. Still, :hb


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

high point honestly was nasri's celebration

felliani bossing it and Hazard with two assists was nice, but i liked that touch from nas$ri

that or he's sucking up to his oil rich qatari bosses :messi


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> its sad that United losing is the high point of that week of football for me rather than something Liverpool related. Still, :hb


Looks like liverpool also struggle outside of the field


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Redead said:


> high point honestly was nasri's celebration
> 
> felliani bossing it and Hazard with two assists was nice, but i liked that touch from nas$ri
> 
> that or he's sucking up to his oil rich qatari bosses :messi


he's a non-practising muslim


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

never woulda guessed that from a name like samir nasri whos originally from algeria


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

ateleat rvp got some minutes


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

and around 5 touches


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We should pay 20 million + Ramsey for Fellaini. :side:


Edit:

And, why was nobody in United willing to make a pass to van Persie?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It's gonna take some time getting use to him lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mozza said:


> If anybody could be a babe and hook me up with a GIF of Fellaini's celebration, I'll love you forever.
> 
> EDIT: Found the 2nd part, need the celebration of him running there..


:carrick


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Brilliant^


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Gibson , Ramsey and Adam. Could possibly be the GOAT midfield.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



DESTRUCT said:


> Just watched the highlights to the match. If it wasn't for De Gea, United would have conceded more.
> 
> United had a few chances as well but Everton obviously deserved the victory. Have always been an admirer of Fellaini. The guy was immense by the sounds of things.
> 
> ...


nice rep 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

done my reps :suarez1


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

^ahahahha :lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

_*Samir Nasri celebration was nice but i hate that cunt anyway.*_


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

he hates you more medo


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Abk™ said:


> :lmao


Well at least Man United lost to a decent team unlike Liverpool.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Medo said:


> _*Samir Nasri celebration was nice but i hate that cunt anyway.*_


biggest cunt is in your avy/sig


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










Joins United, stops loving kids and wife.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This GOAT business has gone too far. I'm seeing it in nearly every post :/
..waits for someone to quote this and say GOAT


Kiz, your thoughts on this report? :side:



> City's top earners
> 
> Yaya Touré: £200,000/week
> Vincent Kompany: £200,000
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

sounds about right. i stand corrected on 198k being our ceiling. it's 200k.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What the? Kompany is on 200k?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Its a good thing Fellaini is such an attractive man , he makes my CP look 10x better/.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> What the? Kompany is on 200k?


Thought the exact same thing


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

kompany signed a 60 mil 6 year deal. 10 mil a year is 192k a week, so close enough.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Samoon said:


> Well at least Man United lost to a decent team unlike Liverpool.


so you don't consider West Brum a decent team?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> "We were the better football team, they had eight shots on target and De Gea did very well for us in that way," Ferguson said.
> 
> Ferguson admitted his side failed to cope with Toffees forward Fellaini, adding: "Fellaini is a handful. He is a big, tall, gangly lad and they just lumped the ball forward to him. That's all they did. They worked from that base all the time and they got a goal from him, so it's justified."


Why so bitter :fergie?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'd be mad too if in a game I put out Rooney/RVP/Kagawa/Young/Nani/Valencia and barely even threatened the keeper and the entire midfield and defence got completely bossed by 1 man.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



> "We were the better football team, they had eight shots on target and De Gea did very well for us in that way," Ferguson said.
> 
> Ferguson admitted his side failed to cope with Toffees forward Fellaini, adding: "Fellaini is a handful. He is a big, tall, gangly lad and they just lumped the ball forward to him. That's all they did. They worked from that base all the time and they got a goal from him, so it's justified."


Why is that wrong? I mean, if you have a player playing so well, full of confidence, who was more than capable of doing everything asked of him, why wouldn't you use him? It's logical.

That's just ridiculous what he said. I know why he said it, he has to because they lost and he was hot, but after the performance by Fellaini "just lumping the ball forward to him" is probably the worst way to describe his performance. He did everything to a much higher standard than any Manchester United player, and everytime we knocked the ball up it was brought down majestically and spread 7 times out of 10 by a 6 foot 4 (7foot with the hair,) powerful midfielder who was having the game of his life. It's like saying "All Barcelona do is give it to Messi for him to take 4 people on and score, it works but that's all they do."

Not only Fellaini, but Howard performed well, Hibbert, Distin and Jagielka each probably managed a match saving tackle, Leighton Baines may have been a bit weak 1on1 defensively, but going forward and crossing the ball he was dangerous and at least 2 in 3 balls into the penalty box pulled out either a great save or at least but the defence under pressure, Osman played out of his skin and could have scored 2, Gibson did his job most of the time and was dangerous picking up the pieces and if he had the confidence to shoot as well as he can, he could have at least made De Gea play even better, Neville did enough, Pienaar was always available and was willing to play the ball, take people on AND take a knock when it warranted it, and Jelavic chased the ball enough to put the united back 4 under enough pressure.

Fellaini was MOTM, but De Gea played brilliantly... Surely if you're goalkeeper is your motm you have to look at how well the other team played?

A lot of our chances came from crosses from the flanks, including the goal, or set pieces, not just Fellaini. We hit the post and the bar and their goalkeeper made at least 3 great saves, how can he even say it was all Fellaini? Ridiculous.

Something else ridiculous is after the performance by Everton, all I'm hearing on Talksport is talking how bad United were... 4 times Andy Grey has tried to begin talking about Everton and each time Richard Keys has dragged him back to United. The problem with beating the big sides is you get 3 points but you never win, the other team only lose.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

only a senile old fool would say th...oh


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> only a senile old fool would say th...oh


Too true.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> Spoiler: Bad pic rep skills
> 
> 
> 
> nice rep 8*D


That's embarrassing.

Just copy the link and open in it up.

:troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Why so bitter :fergie?


just lumped the ball forward?

really?






maybe if you didnt need 70 million passes around the box when one would do you wouldnt have tanked like that


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










:kagawa
if it was someone with a bit more pace, instead of rooney, on the end of that they probably would have been clear


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Was the story of the night with Kagawa. He set in great chances for Rooney, Welbeck X2 and Cleverley, all fucking wasted.

He must miss Lewandowski already.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Big difference from 'lumping the ball forward' to actually playing an aimed long pass to exploit an all over the place midfield.

I wonder what SAF used to say when Beckham would boot the ball 50+ yards to the other side of the pitch? 

We played to United weaknesses and we also played some wonderful 1 touch football.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Kagawa was sublime at times in that match. The ball to Rooney and the one to Welbeck were brilliant passes, a shame nothing came out of them.

I read Ferguson's comments last night and today and I'm stunned by what he said. He thought we played well. Really? 60+ minutes of doing absolutely nothing and then going 1-0 down and starting to hold possession a lot more yet creating nothing is not playing well. We tried the same plan throughout and it never worked. No back up plan, nothing. It was just spread the ball out wide, cross it in and an Everton player would head it away no problem.

Secondly, Ferguson actually said Carrick had a good game and did well at centreback. Um, what? That comment especially baffled me. Now, I can understand why Carrick was poor as he played out of position but come on, the guy was dominated throughout. He didn't have a good game and that's a fact.

I'm not one of those idiotic United supporters who are already calling for Ferguson's head (yes they still exist) but come on, just tell the truth. It went tits up.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Old man's a fool. Man Utd didn't play better. The most they deserved was 1pt.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'm amazed that football fans still take any notice of managers/players post match interviews and comments. It's all just spin and bollocks half of the time. Do you expect a manager to admit his team isn't good enough after a narrow defeat on the first day of the season? A manager will always boost his player's confidence, barring a complete and utter disaster. Losing 1-0 away to Everton is hardly the end of the world and a reason to destroy morale via the media.

If a manager came out and slagged off his players (individual or collective) every time they were below par then he wouldn't be in a job for long. It's called man management. For example, Glenn Roeder often bad mouthed players while he was at Norwich, the result of which was a demotivated team. There's a place to give criticism (the changing room) and that's not in the press, except for rare occasions.

As for praising Carrick despite playing poorly, what's Ferguson supposed to do, tear apart a player who was happy to play out of position? That would really motivate Carrick in the future.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



AndreBaker said:


> I'm amazed that football fans still take any notice of managers/players post match interviews and comments. It's all just spin and bollocks half of the time. Do you expect a manager to admit his team isn't good enough after a narrow defeat on the first day of the season? A manager will always boost his player's confidence, barring a complete and utter disaster. Losing 1-0 away to Everton is hardly the end of the world and a reason to destroy morale via the media.
> 
> If a manager came out and slagged off his players (individual or collective) every time they were below par then he wouldn't be in a job for long. It's called man management. For example, Glenn Roeder often bad mouthed players while he was at Norwich, the result of which was a demotivated team. There's a place to give criticism (the changing room) and that's not in the press, except for rare occasions.
> 
> As for praising Carrick despite playing poorly, what's Ferguson supposed to do, tear apart a player who was happy to play out of position? That would really motivate Carrick in the future.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

At least someone speaks sense.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Joel, you should have just edited the quote by replacing the words Glenn Roeder with the letters AVB. None the less, that was fucking classic!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Mancini openly criticizes his players...



































Then goes on to win the league. :stuff


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

On goal difference, after spending a fortune. Citeh should have won the league easily last season. They won it in spite of Mancini, not because of him.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Start as you mean to go on. :carrick

Actually why didn't the MIGHTY Vidic pick up Fellaini at the corner? Was he worried that he couldn't handle him? :torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wins a win though. 

United could have won it just as easily towards the end of the season with their lead. You have to give Mancini credit for making a comeback after being 8 (?) points behind with only a few weeks to go.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That fortune won them the league, money well spent really.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

No, not really when you compare resources. It's easy for Mancini to slag off one of his players and piss them off because he always has a ready made replacement, sometimes two. I mean, he actually had the luxury of fucking off Tevez and having the players to cope without him easily for ages.

The fact that United had to bring a player out of retirement to compete shows how big the gap is/was between the two clubs in terms of finance and squad depth. United had a keeper who was suffering a nightmare for the first few months, a disorganised defence that was plauged with injuries, a midfield that was often non existent and a striker who didn't want to be there for a while. When you add in the fact that Chelsea were garbage under AVB while Arsenal haven't been taken seriously as a title contender for some time then you realise that it should have been a walk in the park for a Citeh squad that is by far the strongest in premier league history.

I will give credit to Mancini and say that he did an excellent job of taking the pressure off of his players in the final few weeks, saying they'd lost the title and putting pressure on United, but Citeh should have had the league wrapped up a long time before that. It was hardly genius, just a case of Mancini cleaning up his own mess.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

United threw the league away at the end of the season!City were almost trying too lose it!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



AndreBaker said:


> I'm amazed that football fans still take any notice of managers/players post match interviews and comments. It's all just spin and bollocks half of the time. Do you expect a manager to admit his team isn't good enough after a narrow defeat on the first day of the season? A manager will always boost his player's confidence, barring a complete and utter disaster. Losing 1-0 away to Everton is hardly the end of the world and a reason to destroy morale via the media.
> 
> If a manager came out and slagged off his players (individual or collective) every time they were below par then he wouldn't be in a job for long. It's called man management. For example, Glenn Roeder often bad mouthed players while he was at Norwich, the result of which was a demotivated team. There's a place to give criticism (the changing room) and that's not in the press, except for rare occasions.
> 
> As for praising Carrick despite playing poorly, what's Ferguson supposed to do, tear apart a player who was happy to play out of position? That would really motivate Carrick in the future.


I see where you're coming from and I agree but to me, just don't say anything. For example, the Carrick comment (which as I said I can understand why he was poor as he was in a completely different role) is just going to annoy fans when you say he played well when in fact he didn't. Sure, Carrick tried but he didn't have a _'good'_ game. Just say he worked hard, not that he had a good game as it just makes you look stupid. Like I said, I'm not one of those stupid fans already calling for Ferguson's head and I don't want to see the Manager say negative things to the media about their players but don't overpraise them for a below par performance.

Still, I agree with your comments. Meh, I've been tired all day so maybe the way it was written (read his comments on the United website) is what annoyed me most.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



AndreBaker said:


> On goal difference, after spending a fortune. Citeh should have won the league easily last season. They won it in spite of Mancini, not because of him.


Rubbish. Spending lots of money actually doesn't always guarantee success, and you do need the right man at the helm to steer to club properly, which is something Mancini has done very well. Just look at PSG currently, or the Galacticos in the past. Money doesn't guarantee success. I know the English media like to criticise foreign managers whenever they can, and they were all ready to hang, draw and quarter Mancini if City blew the league on the last day. But I think what's most telling is what City fans think of Mancini, and they are pretty much 100% behind him, so that's shows me he's doing a very good job.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


>


:lol Why not buy a new Wilshere kit?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That's not me! Lol I found it, must be too cheap lol


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Luckily for Arsenal fans Wilshire is injured most of the time or he would have been sold as well.


:troll


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Haha, the Wilshere / VanPersie Arsenal shirt reminds me of when I saw a lad about 5 years ago with "Tores" written in marker pen in the back of his Liverpool shirt. He also had an El Nino tattoo on his neck. Poor bloke.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bring on RDG! Keen to see Hazard


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Mancini needs to prove himself in Europe. He has a poor record there. 

He always does a good job domestically but in CL he does horrible. Which is why I don't think City will reach far in CL this season


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Looking forward to the match tonight. Really hope Ramires starts both for the fact that I think he is brilliant and that he is in my fantasy football starting XI.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Really hope torres is gonna score


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:mark:



> Welbeck pens new deal
> 
> Danny Welbeck has signed a new four-year contract at Manchester United which keeps him at the club until at least June 2016.
> 
> ...



great news


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> Rubbish. Spending lots of money actually doesn't always guarantee success, and you do need the right man at the helm to steer to club properly, which is something Mancini has done very well. Just look at PSG currently, or the Galacticos in the past. Money doesn't guarantee success. I know the English media like to criticise foreign managers whenever they can, and they were all ready to hang, draw and quarter Mancini if City blew the league on the last day. But I think what's most telling is what City fans think of Mancini, and they are pretty much 100% behind him, so that's shows me he's doing a very good job.


Wow, Bannanas in being a contrarian idiot shocker. Who would have thought it?

Where did I say Mancini was a bad manager? Oh, I didn't. I actually rate him. You don't achieve the amount he has by being a bad manager. Still, I highly doubt he would have won that league title for Citeh without all that money spent.

Spending money doesn't guarantee success, I fully agree, yet at the same time I can't ever remember a premiership club spending so highly on transfers and wages. If Mancini couldn't win the league with a squad like that then when would he ever? 

Let's just put this into perspective, he scraped it on the last day on goal difference after spending all of that money. He was one goal away from being mentioned in the same light as Kevin Keegan, that's how fortunate he was.

The point was that Citeh should have won the title easily. They were romping away with it at one point but started to falter at a time when they should have been solidifying their lead. So they fucked up but Mancini managed to motivate them to the title. Well, no, not really, as I'm about to explain.

They actually achieved less points per game after Tevez returned, which just goes to show that United threw away the title rather than Citeh winning it. Citeh made up an eight point gap on United by gaining worse results on average than they had previously before the point where they had fell so far behind. You could put that partially down to Mancini's mindgames, but you have to be incredibly fortunate to lose such a good lead, fall behind so far, perform worse on average than before but still come out as champions.

...and you're the guy that tells people that they don't understand football?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Danny Welbeck signs a new four-year contract keeping him at United till 2016. They made a good choice.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



AndreBaker said:


> Wow, Bannanas in being a contrarian idiot shocker. Who would have thought it?
> 
> Where did I say Mancini was a bad manager? Oh, I didn't. I actually rate him. You don't achieve the amount he has by being a bad manager. Still, I highly doubt he would have won that league title for Citeh without all that money spent.
> 
> ...


Learn to express yourself properly. You said 'Man City won the league in spite of Mancini'. That suggest Mancini deserves no credit for the title win, which is a ridiculous thing to say. You said it, and your subsequent backtrack doesn't make me an idiot for calling you out on it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



AndreBaker said:


> Wow, Bannanas in being a contrarian idiot shocker. Who would have thought it?
> 
> Where did I say Mancini was a bad manager? Oh, I didn't. I actually rate him. You don't achieve the amount he has by being a bad manager. Still, I highly doubt he would have won that league title for Citeh without all that money spent.


He never said that you said Mancini was a bad manager. Think you are being a little bit harsh. If it wasn't for Mancini, I don't think City wouldn't have won the league. With that much money spent, there will be obviously be a lot of pressure for him and he has cope with that. The most likely reason why he won the league on goal difference was cause of Ferguson. That guy is one of the managers ever. If it wasn't for him, United wouldn't have been able to challenge for the title last season. Mancini deserves some credit don't you think for being able to make a comeback(from 8 points down if I am not wrong) and win the league(United bottle it but City did well to take advantage of it considering the amount of pressure they were in).

I am not sure if Welbeck is going to get a lot of playing time, with RVP there, he wouldn't get many chances.


----------



## Guybush Threepwood (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Danny Welbeck signs a new four-year contract keeping him at United till 2016. They made a good choice.


Definitely. Think he'll be the one to really stand up this season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> Learn to express yourself properly. You said 'Man City won the league in spite of Mancini'. That suggest Mancini deserves no credit for the title win, which is a ridiculous thing to say. You said it, and your subsequent backtrack doesn't make me an idiot for calling you out on it.


I still stand by that statement. A combination of an open cheque book and their main rivals imploding would suggest that Citeh won it in spite of Mancini. It means that he made mistakes and that it was other contributing factors that saw them over the line.

That doesn't make him a bad manager, they all fuck up from time to time, Fergie, Wenger and even Mourinho made some mistakes at Chelsea, if only minor. I can see you live in a very black and white world, mistakes = bad/failure, perfect = good/success.

I love the fact you jumped to conclusions rather than ask me what I based my opinion on. I'm also laughing at the fact that you had absolutely no reply to all of the relevant points I made.

There is no backtrack whatsoever, just an utter misfire from you which is based on poor reading comprehension. Hell, I even praised Mancini for some things before your dumb post plopped out. Get a clue.

EDIT -



Samoon said:


> He never said that you said Mancini was a bad manager. Think you are being a little bit harsh. If it wasn't for Mancini, I don't think City wouldn't have won the league. With that much money spent, there will be obviously be a lot of pressure for him and he has cope with that. The most likely reason why he won the league on goal difference was cause of Ferguson. That guy is one of the managers ever. If it wasn't for him, United wouldn't have been able to challenge for the title last season. Mancini deserves some credit don't you think for being able to make a comeback(from 8 points down if I am not wrong) and win the league(United bottle it but City did well to take advantage of it considering the amount of pressure they were in).
> 
> I am not sure if Welbeck is going to get a lot of playing time, with RVP there, he wouldn't get many chances.


If you had read my previous posts properly then you would realise why I don't credit Mancini for catching up with United. Citeh performed worse _after_ they went eight points behind than they did before. United threw it away.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I actually didn't see your subsequent post, so my mistake on that part. Nevertheless, I don't know how you expect me to comprehend 'Man City won the league in spite of Mancini' as anything but Mancini deserving no credit for the league win. That sort of phrasing is usually reserved for people who's overall effect is negative rather than positive (eg. Man City won the league in spite of Stefan Savic), and you certainly can't say that about Mancini even if he did make mistakes here and there.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The way I see it is if Citeh didn't have that money to spend and United didn't bottle it then there was no way that Mancini was going to bring the premier league trophy to Eastlands. Other factors were far more important in a season where Mancini's take on man management had a detrimental effect as the season went on. Citeh's form and squad morale both deteriorated due to Mancini's tactics being too negative _at times_ while his comments in the media visibly had a detrimental effect towards certain parts of his squad. You can't say that the team won the league because of their manager when his methods were clearly having an adverse effect as time went on. 

Mancini was fortunate to have such a massive squad to choose from, if he acted that way with any other squad in the league then it would have been a complete disaster. It's alright slagging off your players when you can discard them like paper tissues and replace them with another. Even then, he only just scraped the league, let's not pretend that United didn't hand them the title. A squad like Citeh's should be walking the league, especially last year when they were miles ahead of the rest in terms of quality. A squad like that should be well into the 90 points region like Mourinho's Chelsea in 04/05 and 05/06.


I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

if we didn't have that money we wouldn't be in a title race and wouldn't have anyone near the calibre of mancini as our manager, so that's kind of a moot point. we didn't lose at home, which was a huge positive, and if we can fix our away form, where we arguably dropped points due to the majority of the players being in a position where we were favourites, then we should be even better this season. we already shown that we can keep playing for the 90+ minutes (10 stoppage goals last season, the most in the league), and with the experience that comes with winning the title, 'citeh' could be stronger for it. bobby's tactics at the end of the season were great, he took responsibility for everything, took all the pressure off the players, saying we had no chance and united arguably got comfortable and let the lead slip. we just as much won it as united lost it.

in the end, it goes down as 'manchester city, 2011-12 champions'. not 'manchester city, 2011-12 champions on goal difference only cos united choked at the end of the season.'


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If Rooney doesn't start scoring soon he should be dropped to accommodate Welbeck. I assume Rooney will but if he doesn't, because Welbeck is so much better than him at almost everything else right now. Rooney's touch and passing, has been nothing short of atrocious for almost a year. The best thing about RVP signing is that he's not the only one who we can rely on for goals. He needs a good kick up the arse as it is, the lazy fat cunt. Next to Distin he looked like was running in quick-sand.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Even if you want to view it that way, it still took United falling apart for Citeh to win the title. There are also plenty of better managers out there, So hardly a "mott point".

You can't say that Mancini inspired Citeh to the title because he didn't, their form was worse over the closing few weeks than it was previous to that. If Citeh went and won the league by performing with their best form of the season then fair enough, but they didn't, it all hinged on United fucking up.

Mancini's a good manager but hardly untouchable, until he can do it in Europe then he will have his doubters. Any manager will seem like a saviour after clogger Hughes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

and united getting into the position where they fucked up hinged on us fucking up.

they always say there's plenty of twists and turns in the title race.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> they always say there's plenty of twists and turns in the title race.


Exactly, ridiculous argument. 

It was so close last year that you can't narrow it down to any one thing. People talk about our collapse against Everton and yes it was bad, but was it really worse than losing at home to Blackburn? We had tough games at the end of the season, and with that game at Etihad always looming people really got ahead of themselves with how far we were ahead. Wigan were playing like Barcelona and Everton always push us, if those fixtures had have been spread out through the season and not isolated at the end no one would have said anything about a collapse, it's just the way it worked out.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Oh I agree that there are usually some twists and turns, but last season was ridiculous. How many seasons have ended like that with teams constantly throwing away massive leads? It was more a case of who was going to lose it than win it. You also don't see me defending Fergie on here for not getting his team over the line either, just thought I'd point that out in the balance of overall fairness. Like I said in previous posts, all managers make mistakes. 

I'm not saying that Mancini hasn't done great in the past or can't in the future, but last season he recieved a great deal of fortune. To have a squad that is too good for 90% of the league teams to even compete with and not reach the 90 point mark in a season where you've easily done the double over your main title rivals suggets that Mancini didn't have his squad playing to it's full potential.

If anything United slightly overachieved while Citeh slightly under achieved, but both teams were silly not to capitalise on strong positions. In the grand scheme of things I don't really care, especially when you consider that it was the most exciting end to a title race in premier league history, but facts are facts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

All I remember thinking was, why didn't United ever drop 8 points when we chased them in previous seasons? Bunch of cunts.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Exactly, when have United ever done that under Fergie? If that United squad can finish on 89 points after dropping an eight point lead at a time when their title rivals form didn't drastically improve, then how many points should that Citeh squad have finished on?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Again, that lead is overstated because we still had a game at the Etihad, as game where City were always going to be favourites. Wigan were in outrageous form too, they beat us at home, Liverpool at Anfield and Arsenal at the Emirates. Only for them being robbed they'd have won at Stamford Bridge. The Everton game was the big one, and we threw that game away, fucking Fellaini just GOAT's it against us every single time.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



AndreBaker said:


> Even if you want to view it that way, it still took United falling apart for Citeh to win the title. There are also plenty of better managers out there, So hardly a "mott point".
> 
> You can't say that Mancini inspired Citeh to the title because he didn't, their form was worse over the closing few weeks than it was previous to that. If Citeh went and won the league by performing with their best form of the season then fair enough, but they didn't, it all hinged on United fucking up.
> 
> Mancini's a good manager but hardly untouchable, until he can do it in Europe then he will have his doubters. Any manager will seem like a saviour after clogger Hughes.




Well yes and no. As :snrub said, Man utd got back in to the title race because City fell apart first, and then subsequently United fell apart a bit to let City win. This is hardly localised towards one season ever, previously very good teams have won the league in a manner not befitting the quality of the squad but it is all forgotten when the trophy says "Club x - Barclay's Premier League Champions" . 

Mancini (And I know you are not saying he is a bad manager) I feel did a good job keeping a squad with a fair few egomaniacs relatively well grounded (Tevez aside). His ability to lessen the pressure on City after the run of crap form by saying United were favourites (which they were of course at this point )towards the end was very, very well done. So I do think he had a major influence in yes, the decline in form towards the end of the season, but also showing aptitude at squad motivation through staying calm (rather than saying why are you playing like donkeys at a key time? Which is probably what he wanted to do). City probably should have won the title in much easier fashion as you said, now that they have won the league once, as cliched as it is, it does make it easier.

Europe is a whole different kettle of fish. As you said Mancini needs to break that European duck, it is easier said than done. In all fairness to Mancini better managers than him (Mourinho, arguably Ancelotti) couldn't do it with us despite at the time having near unequalled resources.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:kun apparently out for 4 weeks, however there is an international break so he may only miss 2-3 matches


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:kun did this on purpose. He KNEW I captained him and tried to sabotage my Fantasy team. He's a very bad man.

Balotelli and Tevez should be a funny partnership though. And it'll still work, so City don't have to worry about much.

Hoping the team tonight is:

Cech
BRAN Cahill :terry :cashley
Essien Lampard
Ramires BOSSCAR :hazard
:torres​
I want to see what Essien has to offer. Mata needs a rest. :torres needs a goal. Luiz is injured.



> "I'm confident I will adapt soon which will help me to play well and earn my place in the team," he told Radio Estadao ESPN.
> 
> Roberto Di Matteo has a host of quality players at his disposal but, having proved himself in his homeland, the talented playmaker has set himself the challenge of getting into the Chelsea first team in the next four weeks.
> 
> ...


BOSSCAR


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Still, nobody has answered the question, when did United ever throw away a lead like that before under Fergie? I've seen other teams fuck up like that before (Toon and the Gunners for example) but not United. Luck is luck.

I agree about Mancini doing well by playing mindgames while taking the pressure off of his own team, a point I've already made. Still, he got himself into the mess in the first place and hardly achieved victory in the most convincing of fashions. A squad like that should be walking the league, much like Mourinho's Chelsea.

The point with Mancini being a flop in Europe stems to his entire career as a coach. Fergie won a European trophy with Aberdeen early on his career, Mourinho twice at Porto while both have gone onto further greater success. Even Wenger has reached a champions league final. Mancini's record with Lazio in Europe was weak and he continues to struggle with City outside domestic competition.

Anyway, none of this will matter if Citeh go and reach the champion's league latter stages while romping onto back to back titles in a season where the competition is much stronger. Let's wait and see.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

united coughed up a double figure lead to arsenal, idk the season. so it has happened before


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

They also threw away a game or two lead against us a few years ago when Ancelotti won the title. Along with last season and apparently the one Snrub is on about it is rare under Fergie, but not a one off.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

He was laughable in Europe with Inter. I remember when Liverpool completely embarrassed them. Think he only once reached the quarter final stage.

Pretty sure when Arsenal came back to take the title from United, it wasn't in the month of April. That is what was so surprising about United dropping those 8 points. It happened in April and May. They are notorious strong finishers.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

97-98, Arsenal overcame a twelve point deficit in _December_ 97. That's a bit different to losing an eight point lead in April. It's happened, but certainly not on the same scale.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well as you rightly said no league season was _exactly_ like last year. It is also going to be hard to find exactly congruent examples with any season in the Premier League largely because it has been going 20 years not 200. United are usually great at the tail end of the season, right. but there are examples of them dropping commanding leads in the second half of the season in Chelsea and Arsenal. .Is this in April no. In a competition that has been running 20 years they are perfectly good examples to show that United can drop points over the last part of the season. To be fair in the Chelsea example it was about 3/4 maybe points.

Regardless I don't buy the whole argument that City won solely because of April and Fergie having a rare screwup. Mancini's ability to quell the rot at City as well as actually winning the game against United at the Etihad were important. Including the Etihad game that on balance City were more likely to win, the defecit was 5. Should Utd have still won, probably. But to discount Mancini's ability to motivate a team on the ropes during that period is harsh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> Well as you rightly said no league season was _exactly_ like last year. It is also going to be hard to find exactly congruent examples with any season in the Premier League largely because it has been going 20 years not 200. United are usually great at the tail end of the season, right. but there are examples of them dropping commanding leads in the second half of the season in Chelsea and Arsenal. .Is this in April no. In a competition that has been running 20 years they are perfectly good examples to show that United can drop a fair few points over the last part of the season.
> 
> Regardless I don't buy the whole argument that City won solely because of April and Fergie having a rare screwup. *Mancini's ability to quell the rot at City* as actually win the game against United at the Etihad were important. Including the Etihad game that on balance City were more likely to win, the defecit was 5. Should Utd have still won, probably. But to discount Mancini's ability to motivate a team on the ropes during that period is harsh.


See, I'm not sure if this is true. Let's be honest. At 8 points up in April, everyone thought the league was over. All the pressure was taken off City due to that gap and the losses they suffered. I don't think Mancini was originally playing mind games. I think he honestly believed it was over. He sounded like a defeated man. As they steadily got back into it, he started to play the mind games and I do give him credit for the win against United and the win against Newcastle. Not the QPR one though. If I was a United fan or associate, I would want to know what the hell QPR were playing at towards the end of the game. They simply stopped playing because the Bolton result filtered through.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yes, but like I have said previously, any good work that Mancini produced towards the end of the season was only used as a way to counteract the messes that he'd made previously. You have to be fortunate when your title rivals drop so many points per game in a short period of time while your own form is no better than any previous point in the campaign...

I guess there isn't really one answer due to the large amount of factors, it just comes down to perspective really. It has been an interesting discussion point none the less.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> See, I'm not sure if this is true. Let's be honest. At 8 points up in April, everyone thought the league was over. All the pressure was taken off City due to that gap and the losses they suffered. I don't think Mancini was originally playing mind games. I think he honestly believed it was over. He sounded like a defeated man. As they steadily got back into it, he started to play the mind games and I do give him credit for the win against United and the win against Newcastle. Not the QPR one though. If I was a United fan, I would want to know what the hell QPR were playing at towards the end of the game. They simply stopped playing because the Bolton result filtered through.



Whether he though it was over or not, the fact me managed to win every remaining game would seem to show he got the man management spot on. 

On the QPR side god knows. I truly do think that teams do not simply stop playing regardless of what was filtering through on the board. I remember some idiots on 606 saying Steve Bruce was going to let Fergie win on the last day because Wigan were safe and United could have still won the league. It's bullshit. It was totally miraculous, but I don't for one second think QPR thought "oh it's fine. Let's throw this one". I would say the toll of playing with 10 for 30 mins did more to why the had massive gaps in the last 10 mins that the Bolton result.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

nedum was doing his best to let his boyhood club win. plus we unleashed agent joey and won in fergie time ique2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

QPR did stop playing though after the fans and the bench started going crazy after other results came through, even when they had to kickoff they just kicked it back to joe hart


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I don't think they let City win. But they literally just stopped giving a shit.

When they just booted the ball after kick off, I was baffled. It did cause a historic moment, so I'm cool with it (I wanted City to win the title last season anyway), but if I was apart of United I'd be furious.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

They didn't throw the game, but they certainly lost their intensity.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That tends to happen when your captain gets sent off for being a plank (Chelsea vs Barcelona withstanding)

I don't believe QPR let City win at all. Come on guys this isn't Italy.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> That tends to happen when your captain gets sent off for being a plank (Chelsea vs Barcelona withstanding)
> 
> I don't believe QPR let City win at all. Come on guys this isn't Italy.


Barton got sent off in the 55th minute, so the went 40 mins with 10 men, so i dont think that made the difference in those final couple of minutes


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> Barton got sent off in the 55th minute, so the went 40 mins with 10 men, so i dont think that made the difference in those final couple of minutes




Having to defend agains the best man for man attacking force in the league with ten (particuarly missing a Defensive mid) would surely sap the energy from you. City were on top convincingly for the last 15 mins or so, the goals came in injury time yes, but barring a counter attacking goal from Mackie QPR were on the back foot and it was only going to get inexorably worse in terms of energy levels as time progressed.

Even the BBC match report said Paddy Kenny had to pull of some amazing saves in the last 20 minutes and "that Man City were camped in the oposition half" after the Barton sending off It's a nice idea to say that they started opening up a bit because they didn't care about winning any more. But it is far more likely they did it because they were fucking knackered.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

QPR were pretty heroic in that game looking back on it, I mean City were unfuckingbeatable at home and they nearly pulled it off. They probably didn't care as much when the news filtered that they were safe, but they were close to pulling off an absolutely historic upset, no way they purposely threw it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> All I remember thinking was, why didn't United ever drop 8 points when we chased them in previous seasons? Bunch of cunts.


Why did Jose have to come in 2004? Why not 2005 or something like that? :sad:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Razor King said:


> Why did Jose have to come in 2004? Why not 2005 or something like that? :sad:


:kobe

You just had your unbeaten season, don't be selfish!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> That's not me! Lol I found it, must be too cheap lol


:lmao

I knew it wasn't you. How in the blue would a Chelsea fan wear an Arsenal kit? Think about it.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> See, I'm not sure if this is true. Let's be honest. At 8 points up in April, everyone thought the league was over. All the pressure was taken off City due to that gap and the losses they suffered. I don't think Mancini was originally playing mind games. I think he honestly believed it was over. He sounded like a defeated man. As they steadily got back into it, he started to play the mind games and I do give him credit for the win against United and the win against Newcastle. Not the QPR one though. If I was a United fan or associate, *I would want to know what the hell QPR were playing at towards the end of the game. They simply stopped playing because the Bolton result filtered through.*


Still doesn't sit right with me, however much sky sports tried/try to hide it. Mike Dean blew the final whistle 2 mins early as well. Very unlikely that QPR would have equalised but they should have at least attempted to. A bit similar to the Blackburn vs Man Utd game at the end of the previous season. Man U needed 1 point to secure the title and Rovers were happy with a point in their fight against relegation so it was just Portugal vs Mexico for the last 20 minutes :mcbain. The thing is with that though, Blackburn actually had something to lose. I guess Man Utd deserve it though :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Cech; BRAN, Cahill, JT, Cole; Mikel, Lampard; Ramires, Mata, Hazard; Torres
Turnlol, Bertrand, Essien, Romeu, MRLSH, BOSSCAR, Studge


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Cech; BRAN, Cahill, JT, Cole; Mikel, Lampard; Ramires, Mata, Hazard; Torres
> Turnlol, Bertrand, Essien, Romeu, MRLSH, BOSSCAR, Studge


Mikel :no: Should have been Essien. Oscar should have started ahead of Mata, because Mata needs resting. He was terrible against Wigan


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Cech; BRAN, Cahill, JT, Cole; Mikel, Lampard; Ramires, Mata, Hazard; Torres
> Turnlol, Bertrand, Essien, Romeu, MRLSH, BOSSCAR, Studge



Expected line up. Would have loved to see RDM hand BOSSCAR his first league start though as it seems Mata needs a rest. Maybe he wants Mata and Hazard to get clicking real quick because it will be pivotal for us. Would also like to see Studge get more playing time, maybe a partnership with Torres upfront I don't really know but somehow he should get more minutes. Don't see Essien coming on today though seeing BOSSCAR pretty much a confirmed sub, with Studge and MRLSH both ahead of him in the pecking order unless there's an injury or something. 

The team should get clicking by now. My prediction is a 3 - 0 win for us. :torres to get on the score sheet.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I know it's early So far we've looked a lot better on the ball than we did in the Wigan game


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Dem Ramires. Really bottled it there. Should have passed it on to Torres to slot it in. Tbh, Torres doesn't get good supplies.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Pure greed from Ramires :no:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

lol Hazard

penalty genius.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hazard wins another penalty.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

DAT WIZARD HAZARD WINNING DEM PENALTIES.

FRANK putting them away!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Looks like ashley young has some competition this season...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

an assist is an assist :hazard

dat frank and frank partnership :terry

but come on, that was a penalty


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What a fucking goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOOOOOOOB Cech 

LOL Chelsea.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What the fuck just happened!?!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

#CECHOUT


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Reading missing dem sitters. Chelsea all over the place.

IAN HARTE. :mark:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Always said our defence are fucking terrible. Our CBs are shit!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Started so well, and now we are all over the place


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Reading simply looks like the better team on the pitch right now. Chelsea better do something about that in the second half. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Haha Torres.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

1. Reading
2. Fulhams
3. Swansea
4. West Brom

DAT BIG 4


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

still think chelsea will win this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Cliffy Byro said:


> still think chelsea will win this.


*No chance if they play with the same effort and intensity as they did in the first half. They have to actually bring it today...they are playing almost as if they expected to win this match at half effort. *


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



danny_boy said:


> NASRI!!!! :mark: :mark:
> 
> Comeback Kings Citeh!


What sort of City fan calls us "CITEH"? Assuming you are a City fan. Reds use that term, not Blues.

*EDIT* Whilst browsing another thread I saw that you are Celtic so apologies...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hazard needs to win Lampard some more penalties.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

if anyone can save us, its number 11

its always number 11


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We could use Marin's directness right here. This has been awful.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Torres doesn't give a shit anymore.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Chelsea are at least playing like they wanna win this match this half. If that effort was there in the first half they might not be one down.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*And there it is!*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Federici you fucking clown.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hazard again with the assist! 4 in two games! Astonishing. Go guys! Get the winner now!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Don't be hating on Federici, but loving Reading's second goal!

I missed the goal enaldo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

CAHILLL

here at chelsea, we have a saying

'fuck logic'


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

typical, the only person sturridge passes to is himself 8*D


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Sturridge thinking fuck the team as usual :mourinho


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Sturridge was always going to shoot. lol


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...League-Terry-Venables-club-by-club-guide.html

EL TEL saying Spurs will be 3rd :arry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

#SELLTORRES


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i agree

fuck him, im done. sell him


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

SCORRES


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

#BELIEVEINTORRES


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> #SELLTORRES





Redead said:


> i agree
> 
> fuck him, im done. sell him


:torres


looked offside though


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This is fucking bullshit. It was SO fucking obvious.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:torres *X a billion*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea FC: because fuck logic


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Go to gym, miss classic. :shaq

Saw the 5th goal though, :torres offside winner - #evilchelseacharge has started again. Well it already had with Terry's CL ban reduced and no ban for Invanovic :terry


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wish Hazard had come to OT, but the kid's fucking class.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

dirtiest club in the game

:flair


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We must benefit the most on offside goals.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> We must benefit the most on offside goals.


i still get annoyed about the drogba one at old trafford a couple years back :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Why did :hazard pass? Get your first goal lad!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Why was the keeper up with a defender back on the line? :torres


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

HAZARD THE UNSELFISH!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That game was actually a fucking disgrace. Tops off an absolutely sickening week of football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hazard 3 assists
Ivanovic goal

Fantasy points :mark:

Oh, lucky win.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hazard with 5 assists

FLOP


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Di Matteo is a cool guy, can't help wanting him to do well. Easy to get sacked at Chelsea though Hutz


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> #SELLTORRES





Redead said:


> i agree
> 
> fuck him, im done. sell him


:torres

:lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Great game with the goal fest I expected. Chelsea games this season are gonna be very exciting with their awful defence and the potential they have going forward. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

TOP OF THE LEAGUE

We immediately looked more deadly with oscar on. absolute sublime runner and passer

Sturridge pisses me off so much, mainly since i KNOW he is infinitely better than this. the man has truck loads of talent, but just keeps wasting it

what is wrong with assists!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

My name is Eden Hazard and I make goals :hazard

Love this guy already. Tough game this weekend. We won't be beating (or even drawing against) Newcastle if we play like that again.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Great game with the goal fest I expected. Chelsea games this season are gonna be very exciting with their awful defence and the potential they have going forward. *












This guy alone is exciting to watch.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Eden Hazard: doing it against the big teams of wigan and reading :side:









enaldo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*I'm still reserving judgement on Hazard until he performs against a big team.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hazard GOATING

The fucker.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Cole got an assist and 90 minutes so that's good for my fantasy team.

Looks like I'm using my wild card to fit Hazard in my team..


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> My name is Eden Hazard and I make goals :hazard
> 
> Love this guy already. Tough game this weekend. We won't be beating (or even drawing against) Newcastle if we play like that again.


We have less than 48 hours to recover after a trip to Athens :kobe2

Looking forward to it though, I hear Cisse is due a goal.

:Cisse


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

GOLDEN BOOT WINNING BRAN (btw)

God we need to buy a lot still :lol


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> Hazard GOATING
> 
> The fucker.


:lmao

Your posts are hilariously awesome lately.


EGame GOATING.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> GOLDEN BOOT WINNING BRAN (btw)
> 
> God we need to buy a lot still :lol


We need at least three signings before the window closes. A RB, DM and a forward.

Azpilicueta seems to be on his way. That's good news. On the DM though we really need someone that'll slot straight into the team. We're lacking so much in that position. Mikel isn't Chelsea's level. On the forward, well a backup for :torres maybe? Not sure.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I have PAPISS as my captain. 

What are the chances of a repeat performance att the bridge?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Missed the game. No surprise to hear Chelsea cheating again.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> Missed the game. No surprise to hear *HAZARD GOATING* again.


Fixed. :hazard 







:stuff


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> Missed the game. No surprise to hear Chelsea cheating again.


CFC
Chelsea Football CHEATS
CHEATING Football Club
CHAMPIONSLEAGUEWINNING Football Club

Take your pick, Bananas :jordan2

Got to say, Pogrebnyak is a quality finisher. He's going to win Reading quite a few games this season. Don't get why Jol didn't want to keep him at Fulham.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

drogba style player right der


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Messi 10 + Ronaldo 7 = Hazard 17

:hazard G.O.A.T


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I got goose bumps everytime they played the ball onto him. Our defenders can't handle him with the form they're currently in. Quite sure.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



nazzac said:


> Messi 10 + Ronaldo 7 = Hazard 17
> 
> :hazard G.O.A.T


Messi (10) + Ronaldo (7) + Rooney (10) + Xavi (6) = BEBE (33)


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

My little bit on Chelsea today.

The defence fell to ruin off perhaps the best header Ive seen in a football match since Messi V United in the UCL Final.

Unlike previous years, we always looked like creating something and if it wasnt for :torres: then we would have scored sooner than we did. Hazard is amazing!

Sturridge, despite some opinions really changed the game, he gave great pace on the right flank and alot of balls came in from him and Branna from that side.

Overall, a worthy victory but it was close and the defence needs to sharpen! Newcastle will be tough!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

if we had finished chances nasri would have 4 assists in 1 game enaldo

hazard couldn't do it when it mattered, the COMMUNITY SHIELD, BIG GAME FLOPZARD


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

TORRES, IVANOVIC, LAMPARD, CAHILL, HAZARD FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:nando was offside.

CONSPIRACY.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We need a Hazard smiley!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:hazard


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*








Oh yeeeeees


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That feeling when I had to miss todays game and Monday's game due to being at shcool :sad:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Torres and Ivanovic scoring is great for my fantasty team. 

FORZA TORRES!!!! :torres


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










god that's hot. im gonna get it.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ivanovic & Hazard tearing shit up for my fantasy team. Looking pretty good with Michu, Tevez and Lambert all scoring, as well as Jagielka and Hangeland keeping clean sheets at the weekend  here's hoping Cazorla & Kagawa do well.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Since everybody is talking about DEM BIG GAMES... Let's see if #BIGGAMEHAZARD performs against big teams.

Well, now just waiting for Hazard to pull off a goal and 2 assists against Newcastle.

#BIGGAMEPAPISS gonna get ya!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



IrishViper said:


> The defence fell to ruin off perhaps the best header Ive seen in a football match since Messi V United in the UCL Final.


Did you not watch the final this year?



Mr. Snrub said:


> god that's hot. im gonna get it.


Get it fast. It'll be useless after December :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

careful joel


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I know one team who's going to lose 4-0 away in the CL and get knocked out. Your guess is as good as mine.

Here's hoping we get: Madrid, PSG, Juventus, and some random team in the same group.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I do love the fact that the BBC has spent an entire article talking about "THE WINNING GOAL THAT WAS OFFSIDE!!!!!"

When we won by 2 :downing


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Euro away kit? Is this in addition to the regular away kit, and third kit?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

we dont have a 3rd kit so this is effectively it


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Did you not watch the final this year?
> 
> 
> 
> Get it fast. It'll be useless after December :terry


That header is my proudest ever moment of being a Chelsea fan.

But in terms of a quality, technically amazing Header, Last nights header was better,

Drogba's mattered ofcourse


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> I do love the fact that the BBC has spent an entire article talking about "THE WINNING GOAL THAT WAS OFFSIDE!!!!!"
> 
> When we won by 2 :downing


Tbf, the third goal changed the complex of the game. Had Reading had not been losing, they wouldn't have had Federici up trying to get a goal in the last minute.

I still think we would have won, as we were building a lot of momentum. But I can't disagree with it being called unjust.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hazard had a great game. A couple of assists and a lot of great movement overall, I think Chelsea offensively is quite scary if you exclude Torres.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Tbf, the third goal changed the complex of the game. Had Reading had not been losing, they wouldn't have had Federici up trying to get a goal in the last minute.
> 
> I still think we would have won, as we were building a lot of momentum. But I can't disagree with it being called unjust.




Christ at least it's better than the FA cup semi final last year. I think we won 5-1 and people went mental complaining that the second goal was offside. Who fucking cares when you win by 4???


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

^ Spurs deserved it anyway :cashley


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Tbf, the third goal changed the complex of the game. Had Reading had not been losing, they wouldn't have had Federici up trying to get a goal in the last minute.
> 
> I still think we would have won, as we were building a lot of momentum. But I can't disagree with it being called unjust.


So true but still :torres


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> Christ at least it's better than the FA cup semi final last year. I think we won 5-1 and people went mental complaining that the second goal was offside. Who fucking cares when you win by 4???


All I will say on this is cause and effect, cause and effect.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



tommo010 said:


> All I will say on this is cause and effect, cause and effect.




Yes because all teams crumble to 4 goal losses solely due to conceeding one dodgy one right?

As an argument it wouldn't be shit if it was a 1 or even 2 goal difference. 4???


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Mata was at his carving best that day. Opening the Spurs defence at will. Hopefully he gets a rest soon and comes back to that level.

In the meantime we have :hazard


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This is where playing the Fantasy league proper fucks up my moral compass when it comes to football.

Torres' goal shouldn't have been but it was set up by Cole who is in my fantasy team and Torres is my captain, so I fucking cheered louder than any Chelsea fan.

I also screamed dog's abuse at Hazard for not shooting himself for the fourth instead of squaring it.

The fucking shitbag had one single defender to beat with a shot, fucking bottler cunt. I've made him captain.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Anark said:


> This is where playing the Fantasy league proper fucks up my moral compass when it comes to football.
> 
> Torres' goal shouldn't have been but it was set up by Cole who is in my fantasy team and Torres is my captain, so I fucking cheered louder than any Chelsea fan.
> 
> ...


:lmao

When Hazard passed it I was like, at least it's another assist, then I saw it was Ivanovic and I was :yes


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

fuck fantasy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i went with Mata over Hazard in like every fantasy side enaldo


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> :lmao
> 
> When Hazard passed it I was like, at least it's another assist, then I saw it was Ivanovic and I was :yes


Fucking Chelsea cunt bastard didn't even get a bonus for three fucking assists. You know who did get a bonus for that game?

Fucking Torres.

What?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Anark said:


> Fucking Chelsea cunt bastard didn't even get a bonus for three fucking assists. You know who did get a bonus for that game?
> 
> Fucking Torres.
> 
> What?


Aye. What a load of bollocks. Was discussing that with my friend last night. Just ridiculous. Apart from the goal he was an embarrassment.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Aye. What a load of bollocks. Was discussing that with my friend last night. Just ridiculous. Apart from the goal he was an embarrassment.


The rumours after his flop at the start of his Chelsea career were that Liverpool had robbed you because he had lost something since his last bad injury. I don't know about that, but quite what is wrong is beyond me. 

I actually like him, seems like a nice enough bloke. Would have loved him at United before he joined the scum. I think he would have done well as we counter-attack a lot (don't have much choice with our midfield). He seems a bit like RVP in his cameo against Everton, just kinda standing around hoping something will happen and not knowing what to do when it doesn't.

That's why Rooney will always be loved by fans of his team, as when shit goes bad, he gets stuck in and starts kicking lads. Lovely.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> Yes because all teams crumble to 4 goal losses solely due to conceeding one dodgy one right?
> 
> As an argument it wouldn't be shit if it was a 1 or even 2 goal difference. 4???


Anyone would be stupid to not consider that moment changed the outcome of the match, Chelsea could have still won 1-0 (score at the time) or even 5-0 or whatever score you want to pick, Spurs could have rallied and come back to win we'll never now it's history, but comments like yours never cease to amaze me you can't argue that moments like that don't change the outcome of events and I can guarantee one thing had this happened against you, you would feel just as aggrieved has Spurs fans where and loyal fan of any club would be. 

You cannot argue against cause and effect no matter how smart you think you are.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



tommo010 said:


> Anyone would be stupid to not consider that moment changed the outcome of the match, Chelsea could have still won 1-0 (score at the time) or even 5-0 or whatever score you want to pick, Spurs could have rallied and come back to win we'll never now it's history, but comments like yours never cease to amaze me you can't argue that moments like that don't change the outcome of events and I can guarantee one thing had this happened against you, you would feel just as aggrieved has Spurs fans where and loyal fan of any club would be.
> 
> You cannot argue against cause and effect no matter how smart you think you are.


You shouldn't be surprised, this guy is the 5th Horseman. He's the one to whom the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse said _"It's alright mate, you stay here. Tell Hades which way we went, yeah?"_.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



tommo010 said:


> Anyone would be stupid to not consider that moment changed the outcome of the match, Chelsea could have still won 1-0 (score at the time) or even 5-0 or whatever score you want to pick, Spurs could have rallied and come back to win we'll never now it's history, but comments like yours never cease to amaze me you can't argue that moments like that don't change the outcome of events and I can guarantee one thing had this happened against you, you would feel just as aggrieved has Spurs fans where and loyal fan of any club would be.
> 
> You cannot argue against cause and effect no matter how smart you think you are.




Trust me I am not trying to be smart. Your argument is so bad it is making me look clever.

Going down by 1 goal does not cause any pro football team, let alone one as good as Spurs, to suddenly turn shit and ship 4 goals. That is an idiotic assumption to make. They had an off day, which is pretty fucking evident due the fact we won by *4* goals. Not one, not two, not three, four. 

When the fuck did I say it didn't change the game??? If you are going to base your argument on something I have said, try actually using something I did say rather than a made up quote used to support your argument. Of course it changed the game, but to try and argue that the one dodgy goal was the entire reason Spurs totally capitulated and we won convincingly is just ridiculous. One goal does not make the entire difference in a 4 goal thrashing.

anyway

I went for Mata over Hazard as well in various FF leagues. My first game week has sucked so bad, placed about 10th in a work league of 14.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> Going down by 1 goal does not cause any pro football team, let alone one as good as Spurs, to suddenly turn shit and ship 4 goals. That is an idiotic assumption to make. They had an off day, which is pretty fucking evident due the fact we won by *4* goals. Not one, not two, not three, four.
> 
> When the fuck did I say it didn't change the game??? If you are going to base your argument on something I have said, try actually using something I did say rather than a made up quote used to support your argument. Of course it changed the game, but to try and argue that the one dodgy goal was the entire reason Spurs totally capitulated and we won convincingly is just ridiculous. One goal does not make the entire difference in a 4 goal thrashing.


Your argument is not entirely without merit, but you cannot deny the mental shenanigans that go along with all sports. Mental attitude is paramount to success. If you have a bad or defeatist attitude, you will not succeed.

Being skanked by unfairness or cheating can reset the mind from a positive attitude which will potentially bring reward to a negative attitude that will bring defeat by four goals.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Anark said:


> Your argument is not entirely without merit, but you cannot deny the mental shenanigans that go along with all sports. Mental attitude is paramount to success. If you have a bad or defeatist attitude, you will not succeed.
> 
> Being skanked by unfairness or cheating can reset the mind from a positive attitude which will potentially bring reward to a negative attitude that will bring defeat by four goals.




Eloquent as always, but a team the calibre of Spurs don't simply stop playing due to going down one regardless of the goal. To blame losing 5-1 solely on that is ridiculous.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> Eloquent as always, but a team the calibre of Spurs don't simply stop playing due to going down one regardless of the goal. To blame losing 5-1 solely on that is ridiculous.


I'm not blaming it solely on that. Of course other factors are in play. But I cannot personally deny the contribution that mental attitude has on all other factors, such as a defender getting himself in the right position or a centre midfielder mis-timing his tackle.

The mind is as powerful as the body, some would argue more so.

If the mind has been skewed from its original position of alertness and aptitude, distracted by thoughts of injustice and other negativity, then the result cannot be compared to what the result might have been had the mental attitudes remained positive and unadulterated by feelings of unfair misfortune.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Anark said:


> I'm not blaming it solely on that. Of course other factors are in play. But I cannot personally deny the contribution that mental attitude has on all other factors, such as a defender getting himself in the right position or a centre midfielder mis-timing his tackle.
> 
> The mind is as powerful as the body, some would argue more so.
> 
> If the mind has been skewed from its original position of alertness and aptitude, distracted by thoughts of injustice and other negativity, then the result cannot be compared to what the result might have been had the mental attitudes remained positive and unadulterated by feelings of unfair misfortune.




And again I will go back to the point that I made earlier in that it would quite possible have made the difference if the score was 2-1 3-1. 5-1 however is an absolute drubbing. The ghost goal I feel had less of an influence on Spurs playing badly than the fact that the defending was awful, they created little in attack and they were comfertably outplayed over 90 minutes. All have mental elements to them, but losing by that much is indicative of having a bad day at the office in general, not that it was totally down to some mind shattering psychological blow of conceeding a dodgy goal. If that was the case then every time a team felt that they had been harshly treated in a decision leading to a goal then they would all subsequently play as badly as Spurs did over the rest of the match. Something that does not happen frequently. 

I don't know, I feel like we are splitting hairs here between slightly differing levels of importance for mental attitude in sports.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> And again I will go back to the point that I made earlier in that it would quite possible have made the difference if the score was 2-1 3-1. *5-1 however is an absolute drubbing. The ghost goal I feel had less of an influence on Spurs playing badly than the fact that the defending was awful, they created little in attack and they were comfertably outplayed over 90 minutes. All have mental elements to them,* but losing by that much is indicative of having a bad day at the office in general, not that it was totally down to some mind shattering psychological blow of conceeding a dodgy goal. If that was the case then every time a team felt that they had been harshly treated in a decision leading to a goal then they would all subsequently play as badly as Spurs did over the rest of the match. Something that does not happen frequently.
> 
> I don't know, I feel like we are splitting hairs here between slightly differing levels of importance for mental attitude in sports.


I must respectfully and utterly fucking refuse to, in the politest possible way, accept the accuracy of your statement, kind sir.

The foundation of everything that I've been saying is that if the mental attitude is unfairly altered, changed into a negative state by an unfair and unjust occurrence, then the following result will vary from that where the mental attitude of one team wasn't fiddled with, in every sense of the word _fiddled_.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Anark said:


> I must respectfully and utterly fucking refuse to, in the politest possible way, accept the accuracy of your statement, kind sir.
> 
> The foundation of everything that I've been saying is that if the mental attitude is unfairly altered, changed into a negative state by an unfair and unjust occurrence, then the following result will vary from that where the mental attitude of one team wasn't fiddled with, in every sense of the word _fiddled_.



I understand the foundation of yur argument so you don't need to repeat it man. I just totally disagree with it. 

I in no way shape or form am ever going to accept the idea that a concinving 5-1 win is down in the most part to one bad piece of officiating. A 2-1 win, a 3-1 win yes. 5-1? Not a chance.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think you're both right. 

Any side that loses a goal from a terrible referee mistake is always going to suffer, it can a real blow mentally. They also after feeling cheated out of it would perhaps get a tad bit more aggressive and lose concentration and make mistakes. The same can be said if it doesn't get given yet the same team score a goal just 20 seconds later.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



5th-Horseman said:


> I understand the foundation of yur argument so you don't need to repeat it man. I just totally disagree with it.
> 
> I in no way shape or form am ever going to accept the idea that a concinving 5-1 win is down in the most part to *one bad piece of officiating*. A 2-1 win, a 3-1 win yes. 5-1? Not a chance.


It's down to the change in mental attitude after the injustice happened.

Yes, the poor officiating instigated it, but is not the actual reason behind the collapse. The reason behind the collapse is a changing of attitude which allowed Chelsea's superior and enlivened attitude to score more goals than they would have had the injustice not happened and not altered the mind-state of the Spurs players.

The 3rd, 4th and 5th goals were direct consequences of the effect that the 2nd goal had on the mental attitudes of the Spurs players.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Anark said:


> It's down to the change in mental attitude after the injustice happened.
> 
> Yes, the poor officiating instigated it, but is not the actual reason behind the collapse. The reason behind the collapse is a changing of attitude which allowed Chelsea's superior and enlivened attitude to score more goals than they would have had the injustice not happened and not altered the mind-state of the Spurs players.
> 
> *The 3rd, 4th and 5th goals were direct consequences of the effect that the 2nd goal had on the mental attitudes of the Spurs players*.




See this is the issue. The idea that the ghost goal led to the simulatanious collapse of 11 grown mens psyche, for me is absurd.

Anyway, I need to eat, cheers for the argument man.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well, we were down 2-0 vs Barca at camp nou with ten men and the heart of our defence having fucked up big time, but somehow Ramires and Drogba just turned it into more strength

why? because we are CHAMPIONS


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rent-boys giving it large...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Slyy Blue said:


> Rent-boys giving it large...


Two minutes of fame and Citeh trying to talk down on the CHAMPIONS OF EUROPE?!

:kobe


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea playing Newcastle this weekend, I'll be happy with a draw to be honest.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Chelsea playing Newcastle this weekend, I'll be happy with a draw to be honest.


I can see that one going either way. Will be an interesting game. First big game of the season I reckon.

Everton play Aston Villa away, which is always a tough game. I have been to so many games against Villa where we have led but they have sneaked it. As long as we don't get too light headed after Monday I can see us coming out on top though. An early goal will be vital for us I reckon, then push on after half time and get the winner.

Any villa fans on here?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Chelsea playing Newcastle this weekend, I'll be happy with a draw to be honest.


It's going to be at Stamford Bridge. We NEED to win that game. I know how difficult it will be, but we just need to bag a win if we stand any realistic chance of challenging for the title this season. We need to put this type of games away. Our defence have been unconvincing and our holding midfielder is shit. Those are the two places we need to address and if they come good, then I fancy our chances of mounting a solid title challenge. :torres needs to step up massively though for that to happen.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah, a draw is no good tomorrow. We should be looking for 3 points in every home game. Away to Newcastle, fair enough. But this is home.

Doubt they'll be any changes to the side that played Reading, except maybe Luiz back in for Cahill, injury permitting.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










How can you defend against a miracle?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Chelsea vs a good attacking team = GOALS*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> How can you defend against a miracle?




Lightning can't strike twice though :kobe3



Seabs said:


> *Chelsea vs a good attacking team = GOALS*


CLEANSHEET tomorrow. For Chelsea. Bank on it.

:side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Lightning can't strike twice though :kobe3


It can but come on this is Pappias 'Fuck Physics' Cisse. Im sure he can make it happen 

:Cisse


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Papiss Cisse - 2 appearances. NO goals.

Fernando GOATING Torres - 3 appearances. 2 goals.

We don't need to fear Cisse. They MUST fear :torres


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> CLEANSHEET tomorrow. For Chelsea. Bank on it.
> 
> :side:







I'm assuming we'll both play 4-3-3, if :hazard plays from the left we're fucked. Though Simpson did well against Bale. HBA vs Cashley shall be epic. Not sure on the fitness of Tiote and :Cisse played last night so may not even start. I don't have the greatest feeling about this one, and when we lose it's always in style. Regardless, I'm going to include this in every post until kick off:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I have Cisse as my captain. 

He needs to rape Chelsea like he did a few months ago. :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

conflicted.

i want newcastle to pump them cos it would be hilarious

however, a pumping might force them to send out more blank cheques :hmm:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:fergie is saying evra might play at CB tomorrow with buttner getting his debut on the left, but i wouldnt be surprised to see a surprise inclusion of johnny evans at CB, fergie said he wasnt fit, but he has been training


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

evra at cb? terrible at his proper position, god knows how hilarious he'll be at cb.

CARRICK VS EVRA. BATTLE OF THE SPUD CB'S


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Evra could probably mark people at corners , something Carrick fails to do.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Papiss Cisse - 2 appearances. NO goals.
> 
> Fernando GOATING Torres - 3 appearances. 2 goals.
> 
> We don't need to fear Cisse. They MUST fear :torres


Clearly Torres has maxed out his potential while Cisse is just getting ready :Cisse


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Mancini says Liverpool can win the league. He really needs to stop with these mind games. He's awful at them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

so awful he beat the so called master of mind games at them :fergie. plus there isnt anything wrong with the statement. right now, liverpool CAN win the league. 37 games left and it's THEIR YEAR.

amazingly argentina have called up :kun to play on the 7th and 11th. he's not expected back till the 15th.

bobby ruled out signing martinez, saying the price is too high and that bilbao are being stubborn. however did say there could be quite a few signings before the end of the window. im gonna say sinclair, maicon and possibly m'vila.

plus we're shipping boyata off to twente. better than savic tbh.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Hope Man United win tomorrow and recover from last week lost.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Mancini says Liverpool can win the league. He really needs to stop with these mind games. He's awful at them.


I want whatever drugs he is on.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Mancini says Liverpool can win the league. He really needs to stop with these mind games. He's awful at them.


Before the Chelsea game, he will say, "Chelsea can make it top-4, this season." 


Edit:

I think the Arsenal game is first. So maybe, Mancini will comment, "Ramsey is better than Yaya and Arsenal are the team to beat this season." :wenger

Wenger's mindfulness will then convince him to play Ramsey as our CAM.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Mancini says Liverpool can win the league. He really needs to stop with these mind games. He's awful at them.


ique2. 

Like Kiz said though he is technically right. Never gonna happen but he is right.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

West Brom can also win the league this season. You would still be a fool for saying it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



T-C said:


> West Brom can also win the league this season. You would still be a fool for saying it.


:woy

Also, Cisse's first goal was better.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

"No Premier League referee has given more penalties since the start of last season than Phil Dowd (12),he refs CFC v NUFC tomorrow."

:hazard

Every goal Cisse scores is quality, lets not kid ourselves here :Cisse


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lampard hat-trick then.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

hoping to see something like this tomorrow if evans is fit

de Gea

rafael vidic evans evra

carrick scholes

valencia kagawa young

RVP​


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> hoping to see something like this tomorrow if evans is fit
> 
> de Gea
> 
> ...


Reckon Rooney will start as SAF said earlier this summer Rooney needs games in order to get match fit & hit form not that after the game v Everton Rooney 100% deserves a start v Fulham but still Rooney a top class player & always be considered for matches if Rooney on form then lot of our play will be better for that so only way it will come to that point is if Rooney playing & playing well so Rooney starts with Kagawa off him tomorrow. 

If however Rooney continues to be below average in his performances then I can see SAF putting Rooney on the bench. Only way RvP start tomorrow would be if Kagawa goes on LW with Rooney up top with RvP as his partner, which would be very exciting but otherwise the rest of the team think is spot on. 

Even if Evans not there I doubt SAF will play Carrick at CB as one things missing on Monday was Carrick getting around pitch in midfield blocking route down middle for Everton to build attacks around & through our box & picking up Everton players while when needed to defense as neither Clev or Scholes have that defensive mind set also cos neither Clev or Scholes played well enough to set up & dictate our play from deep I imagine SAF would rather play an actual defender even if it is Evra at CB then Carrick there again v Fulham & if that does happen it would that mean Buttners start his first ever game for us at LB in Evra place with Evra shifting to CB to partner Vidic.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah, no way Rooney is dropped regardless of whether or not he deserves it. I'd play this team assuming Evans is NOT back.

De Gea

Rafael Wootton Vidic Evra

Valencia Carrick Anderson Kagawa

Rooney RVP​
I don't think we'll need to much defensively, as I expect us to score a lot of goals. Fulham are absolutely horrid away from home, RVP is going to wreck some bitches while Kagawa will GOAT.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*De Gea
Rafael Carrick Vidic Evra
Valencia Cleverly Kagawa Young
Rooney Van Persie​
hopefully. Wouldn't mind if Rooney got dropped but he won't. Pray to god he doesn't waste Valencia at RB again. Good game to get a handful of goals and get confidence back up again.*


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Yeah, no way Rooney is dropped regardless of whether or not he deserves it. I'd play this team assuming Evans is NOT back.
> 
> De Gea
> 
> ...


I love your enthusiasm. Dunno what you see in it, but I love it.

Fulham will give you a good run for your money tomorrow.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I DEMAND Cleverley starts and assists Rooney twice.

After that Fulham can win 2-3. Keep United on 0pts where they belong :jordan2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Is rooney gonna actually be in shape for this game the fucking wanker. Either way hope he's dropped.

And someone saying fulham will give united a good run at old trafford, well that's when you know the days of united striking fear into most teams and dicking them are gone.

Also please united stop with this slow fucking passing style and go back to the quick tempo and just get the ball to the wingers or into the box.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is rooney gonna actually be in shape for this game the fucking wanker. Either way hope he's dropped.
> 
> And someone saying fulham will give united a good run at old trafford, well that's when you know the days of united striking fear into most teams and dicking them are gone.
> 
> Also please united stop with this slow fucking passing style and go back to the quick tempo and just get the ball to the wingers or into the box.


United just doesn't have a squad that makes you fear them (still a great squad tbf) but SAF has a way of just getting wins up and keeping them in title contention.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> United just doesn't have a squad that makes you fear them (still a great squad tbf) but SAF has a way of just getting wins up and keeping them in title contention.



Pretty much this and it has especially been on show in the last few seasons that and the crippling injuries. But i suppose every top team goes through periods when their squads take a dip strange saying that with the likes of Vidic, Valencia and scholes in the team and RVP/Kagawa to settle in but i guess you can't always have a squad like 99 or 2007. Then again last 2 out of 3 seasons have lost out on the title it's been very fucking close.

Don't really mean to sound like a moaning bastard after only one week :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If Carrick or Evra start at centre back and Valencia at right back for this then I guarantee, no I guaran-damn-tee that we will lose. Throw a reserve centre back in, just not Carrick or Evra.

Also, Rooney, get your arse in gear. Fat prick.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Exciting games to be played today. Looking forward to ours the most without question. I know how tough it's going to be, but we should bag this one. Newcastle seem so confident of pulling at least an upset. They seem to be carried away by their performance at the Bridge last season forgetting the fact that we didn't throw in our strongest starting eleven at that time. Nonetheless, they're a great side capable of causing upset. I'd go as far to say they look more confident than us going into this one. At least judging by what I'm reading online. Going to be a great game tbh. Expecting lots of goals.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> United just doesn't have a squad that makes you fear them (still a great squad tbf)...


 No midfield. City should add Banega just for the fuck of it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

edit: fuck double post


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> If Carrick or Evra start at centre back and Valencia at right back for this then I guarantee, no I guaran-damn-tee that we will lose. Throw a reserve centre back in, just not Carrick or Evra.
> 
> Also, Rooney, get your arse in gear. Fat prick.


yeah i'd rather see Wootton or Michael Keane at centre back


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> No midfield. City should add Banega just for the fuck of it.


yeah the thing we need is another temperamental argentine


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> yeah the thing we need is another temperamental argentine


 Yes, package deal with Piatti.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



IrishViper said:


> I love your enthusiasm. Dunno what you see in it, but I love it.
> 
> Fulham will give you a good run for your money tomorrow.


I genuinely think we'll beat them and beat them well. Obviously I could be wrong, they were very unlucky to lose at OT last season, but I wouldn't look too much into the Norwich game last week. Fulham have always had an incredible contrast between their home and away form. United, coming off of a loss, first game at OT, RVP likely making his full debut. I just really fancy this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fulham will get hammered today. No doubt about it.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Shinji better go god mode for the sake of my fantasy team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bring on Newcastle!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Torres will rape Newcastle and score a hattrick. :torres


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> De Gea
> 
> Rafael Wootton Vidic Evra
> 
> ...


I really want to see if Cleverley and Anderson can rediscover the form their pairing had at the beginning of last season. They were fucking brilliant together for the first few games. Anderson went to shit after Clevs got injured, and he might have gone to shit anyway. But I wanna see them again. Might have to wait until the defence is back to being populated by defenders though.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well, I'm off on holiday/annual leave for a week now so I'm getting completely drunk today. It's always entertaining watching games whilst pissed and I'll make sure to switch between Football Focus and Gillette Soccer Saturday to see how we do today, which is always fun to watch due to the banter.

As for our team, I think we'll line up:

De Gea
Rafael Vidic Evra Buttner
Valencia Carrick Scholes Young
Kagawa
Rooney

*Subs:* Anders, Evans, Nani, Cleverley, Hernandez, RVP & Welbeck​
If Evans is fit then he will start with Evra at left back and maybe Buttner on the bench. I fully expect a comfortable win today and I'm expecting a few goals. 3-0 win with Rooney, Kagawa and maybe Van Persie getting on the scoresheet. Hopefully we get a cleansheet also as De Gea deserves one after last weeks performance against Everton.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

To have a chance we're going to have to win this in the midfield. Cabaye is more than capable of pulling the strings, Jonas to help the defence. Oh and Mr Tiote, meet Mr Hazard. Welcome to the Premier League son. 

Bad mistake from Jussi, 1-0 Swans. Whoops.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Michu is a gun will be the best buy off the season


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fucksakes I knew I should have put Michu in my fantasy team. Goddammit.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Michu was great value, glad i picked him up at the start of the year.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah I might just transfer him in before he gets mega expensive


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Michu is brilliant.

Swansea deserve this 2-0 lead as despite a couple of chances, West Ham really haven't done anything. Swansea are so good at dominating posession; passing the ball around, picking the right time to make the right pass in a dangerous area (i.e. the build up the Rangel goal/Jussi mistake).

Dyer has looked a bit off this game but other than that, Swansea have looked solid. Oh, and did I forget to mention that Michu is brilliant?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Cisse and Golden Boot--both to score in a draw.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Swansea faltered out a bit towards the end, but deserve the lead non-the-less. West Ham are at fault for both goals, though. I'd say they have been decently threatening, though. 2 very close opportunities for goals. But the deserving team leads.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Foreshadowed said:


> Swansea are so good at dominating posession; passing the ball around, picking the right time to make the right pass in a dangerous area (i.e. the build up the Rangel goal/Jussi mistake).


makes me hopeful that given time, Rodgers can work his magic on us.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Game off due to Waterlogged pitch in August. Only in the north east.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Rush said:


> makes me hopeful that given time, Rodgers can work his magic on us.












He's a decent manager, not a magician.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

check yourself before you wreck yourself son. Its our year don't you know :side:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Swansea's kit is awesome. Very similar to Real's from least season but I love white kits and the gold is nice.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

THE GOAT DANNY GRAHAM WITH THE WOAT MISS


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'm watching Swansea/West Ham on a stream with Portuguese commentary. Fucking hilarious hearing a whole load of foreign babble punctuated by a Matt Jahvees or Nath-ann Dy-urrgh.

A prem match postponed due to water-logged pitch? FFS. Two of my fantasy players taken out by a bit of rain.

Northern softies.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I hope West Ham go down instantly. I'm sick of seeing Big Sam's fat head already.



Rush said:


> check yourself before you wreck yourself son. Its our year don't you know :side:


You got a sense of humor, I guess you have too if you follow that comedy show :westbrook


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mozza said:


> You got a sense of humor, I guess you have too if you follow that comedy show :westbrook


:kobe2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Edit: Double post ftl


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Graham scores, 3-0. Game over.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Swansea looks so good.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

_*Swansea are dominating.*_


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Team news posted on BBC website: RVP to start, Rooney dropped.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :kobe2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOLROONEY

Delighted to see him dropped, hope it wakes him the fuck up and he gets back to his best.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Sunderland-Reading being called off has to suck for any Reading fan making the journey up there, hardly around the corner. Actually reminds me of a good friend who's a Plymouth fan, he averages around 12-14 away games a season these days due to a steady increase in ticket prices as well as uni taking up some of his commitments, but last year the shortest trip he had that wasn't a local derby was 3 and a bit hours and the league average was close to 6 and half hours.

Swansea looking mighty impressive, I know its early bells but they look to have a strong squad who should be comfortable in staying up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Swansea are absolutely wonderful to watch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rooney dropped to the bench pleases me, hope that's a kick up the ass for him.

That bench is fucking insane though. Lindegaard, Evans, Scholes, Giggs, Rooney, welbeck and hernandez.

Nani not even on the bench worry's me unless it's a message from fergie or he's been sold.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'm glad Nani isn't even on the bench. Hopefully that's a wake up call for the fucking pathetic shit he pulled against Everton, being selfish and contributing absolutely nothing to the game. Either that or he's injured.

Rooney being dropped is nice to see. Last season, the only time he was dropped was when Fergie wasn't impressed with his and Evans training (due to them going out the night before). However, this is great as it shows Rooney was poor last week and him being dropped was long overdue (due to a shit pre-season, looking fat and being poor for months now). However, this could be good for him as it may lead him to train harder, get back into shape and reclaim his form.

Cleverley and Anderson starting together will be nice to see, hope they can regain that chemistry they had at the start of last season. RVP with Kagawa playing behind him is going to be intriguing. A shame Evans isn't able to start but at least he's on the bench in case the worst comes to worst.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fat Sham is the gift that keeps on giving. Awful.

Sunderland game is off but local sides Whitley Bay and Blyth Spartans have games going ahead. Guess they can't afford drainage after those big money signings.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

dire from west ham. absolutely dire. swansea a class above and they've only been in the league for a season :lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Been banging on about Cleverley and Anderson for a while now. Don't let me down, lads.

*Man Utd:* De Gea, Da Silva, Carrick, Vidic, Evra, Cleverley, Anderson, Valencia, Kagawa, Young, van Persie. *Subs:* Lindegaard, Evans, Rooney, Giggs, Hernandez, Welbeck, Scholes.

*Fulham:* Schwarzer, Riether, Hughes, Hangeland, Briggs, Duff, Diarra, Dembele, Kacaniklic, Ruiz, Petric. *Subs:* Stockdale, Kelly, Baird, Sidwell, Kasami, Rodallega, Halliche.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Anderson needs to have a good game today, i think RVP will relish having kagawa playing in the number 10 role and playing them little passes into him. Valencia on the Right wing thank god.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Anark said:


> Been banging on about Cleverley and Anderson for a while now. Don't let me down, lads.
> 
> *Man Utd:* De Gea, Da Silva, Carrick, Vidic, Evra, Cleverley, Anderson, Valencia, Kagawa, Young, van Persie. *Subs:* Lindegaard, Evans, Rooney, Giggs, Hernandez, Welbeck, Scholes.
> 
> *Fulham:* Schwarzer, Riether, Hughes, Hangeland, Briggs, Duff, Diarra, Dembele, Kacaniklic, Ruiz, Petric. *Subs:* Stockdale, Kelly, Baird, Sidwell, Kasami, Rodallega, Halliche.


Very happy with that United line up. One (of many) lessons that should be learnt from the Everton game is that under no circumstance should Nani be used ahead of Valencia as an attacking threat.

3 - 0 to United, RVP to get his first goal.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Cleverley and Anderson starting together is nice to see. Really hope they show that partnership and form they had together at the start of last season. They were so good together.

Swansea were great throughout and West Ham were so poor. They did absolutely nothing the second half. Swansea rightfully obtain the victory and secure the 3 points.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

will it be anderson or andesron?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

EVERTON: Howard, Baines, Jagielka, Distin, Neville, Gibson, Naismith, Piennar, Fellaini, Osman, Jelavic


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fulham will get destroyed.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I have Everton on my bet, don't let me down.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOOOOLL United. 

DUFF THE GOAT


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Very happy with that team. Valencia - Kagawa - Young - Van Persie was what I wanted. Glad Rooney isn't playing. Kagawa to destroy Fulham.

Swansea are such a joy to watch. Incredible how they still play the same beautiful football under a different manager and without two of their best players last season. New signings have fit in perfectly so far. Britton and Williams are such underrated gems too.*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fucking hell...


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

United :lmao


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

United down 1-0.

What a fucking joke.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fulham score.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL CARRICK
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL YOUNG

GET IN DUFFY


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fulham will get destroyed amirite?

:ex:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Young showing why he is GOAT as usual.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

DUFF DA GOAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

PIENAAAR!

Got him in my team.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Pathetic start. Pick it up!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

GET IN !!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Van Persie???


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That was the sex.

:rvp


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That was a ridiculous strike.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

VAN PERSSSSIEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

robin the romantic mercenary with a sumptuous volley


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Also fergie should have got Dembele.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The little boy in him told him to do that.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOLbassong.

Waste of space. Have QPR in an accumulator, thanks Sebastien.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Zamora the scorer according to Sky. QPR 1-1 Norwich


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Least United could do is come up with their own chants.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Young should not be playing over Nani, just saying.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Because Nanis amazing and did so well against everton :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



TheRainKing said:


> Least United could do is come up with their own chants.


That's exactly what the vast majority of their songs are, their own.

At least the established songbook anyway, guessing any Van Persie song is your typical modern day football song which requires little thought.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Because Nanis amazing and did so well against everton :lmao


No because he's clearly better than young and one shit game doesn't change that ffs.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Remember when Young was bossing it at the start of last season and was being held as some sort GOAT :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Not by me, i overrated jones that was about it and i regret that.


Just sign Dembele please :fergie


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

So Sunderland VS Reading is postponed because of the weather, Cheltnham VS Aldershot iscalled off for the same reason and Leyton Orient VS Hartlepool has just been called off because one of the team buses is stuck in traffic and we are at the end of August?

Felianni is GOATING again


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wow, Aston Villa is a complete joke of a team.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

SHINJI !!!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

KAGAWA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hereford/Ebb is postponed in Conference also due to away team bus breaking down.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fellaini goal. Jagielka assist for anyone with them in their team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

YEAHHH Kagawa. 

Gimme dem fantasy points.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LMAO what was that.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Making Kagawa my captain of my fantasy team looks like the best decision I have made since I put Oxford Utd in my Coupon this weekend :mark


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Kagawa really is different class.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Kagawa sounds like he's completely bossing the game.

RAFAEL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What a first half from Rafael !!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> Fulham will get destroyed.


Wizards gonna wizard.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hoping we can get one more before half time and bring on the Belgium lad.

Happy with Naismiths full debut so far. Jelavic should have scored just then though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rooney who?


Evans, Rio or Smalling hurry up and get fit and we'll be sound.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mozza said:


> Fellaini goal. Jagielka assist for anyone with them in their team.


Got Jagielka at CB. Fantasy team is doing well with Ivanovic, Jagielka, Hazard, Kagawa, Cazorla, Michu and Tevez. Lambert scored at the weekend too.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

God, I love Rafael. Such an underrated player.

Dem Fantasy points.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Foreshadowed said:


> God, I love Rafael. Such an underrated player.
> 
> Dem Fantasy points.


Always got a mistake in him though. We badly need rio or evans back or even smalling, carrick is not a CB ffs.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

For someone with so much talent, N'Zogbia doesn't half just piss it away. He just looks lost with the ball most of the time.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Oh dear, Villa.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Jelavic getting a 3'rd for Everton, Have Villa got any money left?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Villa are a bit terrible like, i knew putting everton on was smart.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Jelavic is my vice captain, heavy. Baines got the assist!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Robbie Savage was right.

Villa are gunna be right down there this year.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Man Utd v Fulham has been a fun game. Dat De Gea with his skills and saves with his arse.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Got kagawa, RVP and Jelavic in my fantasy team


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Robbie Savage was right.
> 
> Villa are gunna be right down there this year.


They were always going to be down there, especially with that squad.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

All seems good with my fantasy team, until I realise that Brede Hangeland of Fulham is in defence. FAAK!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Everton 3 - 0 Villa

Man United 3 - 1 Fulham

Norwich 1 - 1 QPQ

Southampton 0 - 0 Wigan

Spurs 0 - 0 WBA


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Edgehead 26 said:


> All seems good with my fantasy team, until I realise that Brede Hangeland of Fulham is in defence. FAAK!


:lol i think i have aswell on my skysports one.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Thank fuck :kagawa is in my fantasy team


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol i think i have aswell on my skysports one.


Same here (skysports) although I started it 1 week late :/

Weird that just a few years ago Villa were in for a top 4 place...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Nightmare start but incredible performance since. Rafa and Ando have been superb, driving the team forward every time they touch the ball. Valencia and Kagawa look very dangerous, and RVP just being RVP. Very promising to see this group come together. Young has been really poor, as expected and De Gea has had to bail us out at times again, but we were always going to be open with that midfield, so glad to see the risk is paying off going forward.

LOLROONEY.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Theyve pissed away money lately. Getting rid of Young hasn't helped them either. They don't seem to have anyone who can constantly get assists for Bent to latch on to.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Nightmare start but incredible performance since. Rafa and Ando have been superb, driving the team forward every time they touch the ball. Valencia and Kagawa look very dangerous, and RVP just being RVP. Very promising to see this group come together. Young has been really poor, as expected and De Gea has had to bail us out at times again, but we were always going to be open with that midfield, so glad to see the risk is paying off going forward.
> 
> LOLROONEY.



Replace LOLROONEY with Sign Dembele.

Valencia should never be anywhere near the rb position again the team looks so much better when he's bombing up and down that wing causing havoc.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

How have they managed to piss away the money from selling players like Barry, Milner, Young, Downing... theres probably others im forgetting too


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Edgehead 26 said:


> Weird that just a few years ago Villa were in for a top 4 place...


Yep, then we sold our best players and got rid of a Manager that was building a great team. Finishing in the top 6 was great. Now we just have youngsters with no real experience and Darren Bent who can't even hit an open goal...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I had Fellaini in my FF team. Then realised he's somehow on the bench...For Mikel...


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Always got a mistake in him though. We badly need rio or evans back or even smalling, carrick is not a CB ffs.


True but he's matured so much in that right back position over last season and was one of our best defenders (along with Evans and Rio). Plus, he's exciting to watch and has great link-up play with Valencia on that right wing.

Still, I agree with your comment.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I need to put Michu in one of my teams.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Edgehead 26 said:


> How have they managed to piss away the money from selling players like Barry, Milner, Young, Downing... theres probably others im forgetting too


The only time that Lerner has spent big was with Bent for £24m... after that nothing. Just doesn't want to spent his money.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Pitch inspection at Stamford Bridge.

Fucking hell.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Yep, then we sold our best players and got rid of a Manager that was building a great team. Finishing in the top 6 was great. Now we just have youngsters with no real experience and Darren Bent who can't even hit an open goal...


Shame that :mon left really from your point of view, always rated him as a manager. Still I would have thought Villa would be able to replace players with the money from transfers and whatnot.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> I had Fellaini in my FF team. Then realised he's somehow on the bench...For Mikel...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'm typing on my phone here, taking forever to type with my fat sausage thumbs so I tried to cut a corner an hope you'd still see where I'm coming from.

They signed very average at best players, O'Neil spent a lot of dollar and Lerner pulled the plug on that, hence why he left. They made a profit I assume on the sales but lately they haven't got it spot on. Plus didn't bent cost around 24 million? N'Zogbia cost more than 10million too.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That was pretty much the reason why Martin O'Neil left, he just wasn't getting the money from the transfers that he thought he was promised.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Magsimus said:


> Pitch inspection at Stamford Bridge.
> 
> Fucking hell.




I think it'll be okay, but on the plus side if its off we played in midweek and have the Supercup on Friday, could give us a bit of rest. Still would prefer the game to be played though


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Skysports team

Vorm
Fabio side
Kompany
Hangeland
Santon

Valencia
Ramires
Kagawa
Ben Arfa

Tevez (was aguero)
Jelavic


Premier league fantasy

Krul
harte
kompany
Verm
Clichy

Hazard
Fellaini
Dembele
Britton

RVP
Ba

subs
Jussi
Williams 
Nolan
Lambert


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> That was pretty much the reason why Martin O'Neil left, he just wasn't getting the money from the transfers that he thought he was promised.


Typical BS view probably written by Robbie Savage. During MON's time only Man City spent more money. And the bad part is :mon spent it on the likes of Marlon Harewood, Reo Coker, Curtis Davies, HESKEY. Okay Heskey was a good signing but you get the point.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mozza said:


> They signed very average at best players, O'Neil spent a lot of dollar and Lerner pulled the plug on that, hence why he left. They made a profit I assume on the sales but lately they haven't got it spot on. Plus didn't bent cost around 24 million? N'Zogbia cost more than 10million too.


Ugh... N'Zogbia.

What has that guy done since joining us?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Edgehead 26 said:


> I think it'll be okay, but on the plus side if its off we played in midweek and have the Supercup on Friday, could give us a bit of rest. Still would prefer the game to be played though


Hope so. It would help both teams if it's called off, no idea when it'd be rearranged for. But when it gets this close to kick off it's gutting when it's PP.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

All in all a shame really, I liked the team Villa was putting together. I probably wouldn't like it so much if they started winning trophies though 

Sky Sports Team

Reina

Ivanovic --- Hangeland --- Jagielka --- Colocinni

Hazard --- Kagawa --- Michu --- Cazorla

Tevez --- Lambert

I ran out of money at the end which is why I went for Lambert


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea play midweek and have super cup game soon and the game today could be called off :terry.

Lambert is a very good player to have in a fantasy, cheap option and if saints score goals it will most likely be him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Ugh... N'Zogbia.
> 
> What has that guy done since joining us?


Apparently it was between us and you on who he would join, I was gutted when he joined you lot.

Looks like we dodged a bullet though!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Magsimus said:


> Hope so. It would help both teams if it's called off, no idea when it'd be rearranged for. But when it gets this close to kick off it's gutting when it's PP.


The weather down here in London right now is pretty shitting so Its not surprising they wanted a pitch inspection but yeah I'd be VERY surprised if the match got called off. Especially considering it's only be raining really heavy for about an hour or so now Should be ok to play on.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Hollywood Hams said:


> Typical BS view probably written by Robbie Savage. During MON's time only Man City spent more money. And the bad part is :mon spent it on the likes of Marlon Harewood, Reo Coker, Curtis Davies, HESKEY. Okay Heskey was a good signing but you get the point.


Gotta take the good with the bad, and I would take MON back in a heartbeat. But, yeah, those were some bad signings. Same with Ireland.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The match can't be called off. 

Cisse is my fucking captain.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Damn down to 10 men now as well. Hutz

Still at the end of the second Saturday of last season McLeish had Villa at the top of the table so there is a long way to go yet.

:hesk2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Clark sent off for Villa.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Gotta take the good with the bad, and I would take MON back in a heartbeat. But, yeah, those were some bad signings. Same with Ireland.


You've said we got rid of him which isn't the case, and that you'd take him back. Barely any Villa fans wanted him gone - he quit, he is a QUITTER :mon


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> The match can't be called off.
> 
> Cisse is my fucking captain.


Your vice captain will take the captain points then I believe.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mozza said:


> Your vice captain will take the captain points then I believe.


Kagawa is my vice. 

ITS ALL GOOD THEN


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Adebayor coming on for Tottenham and Lukaku coming on for West Brom

Shit is gonna get real


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Just thought, a pitch inspection, if its a slippery surface then :terry1 will be scuba diving all over the place...

Seriously John, buy a new pair of boots or something, its not like you lack the money :lmao


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Hollywood Hams said:


> Still at the end of the second Saturday of last season McLeish had Villa at the top of the table so there is a long way to go yet.
> 
> :hesk2


Yeah, I know. I still have faith in Lambert, he's a much better manager than that muppet. And didn't Norwich have a bad start to the season last year?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOOOOL DE GEA


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Distin had one cleared off the line, should have been 4-0.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

yeah, david world class de gea

top backheel finish from vidic too


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Urgh, 3-2 now. Come on United, get your shit together!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

hazard is my fantasy captain. wouldn't mind them not playing seeing as michu is vice


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If you want to boss United just buy a Belgian midfielder.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Here comes THE Belgium. K.M for Gibbo.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> If you want to boss United just buy a Belgian midfielder.


Enter :hazard


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> The weather down here in London right now is pretty shitting so Its not surprising they wanted a pitch inspection but yeah I'd be VERY surprised if the match got called off. Especially considering it's only be raining really heavy for about an hour or so now Should be ok to play on.


Thanks, by all accounts it would seem that it's on.



Edgehead 26 said:


> Just thought, a pitch inspection, if its a slippery surface then :terry1 will be scuba diving all over the place...
> 
> Seriously John, buy a new pair of boots or something, its not like you lack the money :lmao


:lmao I thought he was injured though.

#NUFC XI vs. #CFC - Krul - Simpson, Steven Taylor, Coloccini (c), Santon - Ben Arfa, Cabaye, Anita, Gutierrez - Ba, Cisse.

Tiote out but strong team.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

EL AHMADI woo

BRAVE Villa unlike scared coward :mon


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lampard on the bench, JT out, Cech captain. Still haven't seen the starting XI though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What are the fuck are Villa playing ay?! Just roll over and stop fucking with my nerves.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

CECH

IVAN --- CAHILL --- LUIZ --- COLE

MIKEL --- MRLSH

HAZARD --- MATA --- BERTRAND

TORRES​
Bertrand/Cole used to stop Ben Arfa I assume? Weird seeing MRLSH in for Lamps though, personally would have preferred Essien or Romeu


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fuck sake Holman :snrub


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Complaceny again it's been the fucking same for over a season now, they take the foot off the pedal and end up conceding a goal or two. Just don't finish teams off and some players still look like they lack fitness.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah United look WEAK. 

Brb RVP Rooney and Welbeck but barely any attacking threat.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Anyone got the Sky Score Center app? In the Man U cs Fulham commentary, it said Sir Bobby Robson was in the crowd ... It was Sir Bobby Charlton. Fucking hell.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Miralles with a goal on his debut but disallowed. Heavy.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao AVB. Just leave the country now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Villa smashed the post. That would have been a horrible last 4 minutes ..


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rooney down injured.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Holman :kenny


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> Yeah United look WEAK.
> 
> *Brb* RVP Rooney and Welbeck but barely any attacking threat.


Where are you going? ique


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

AVB OUT


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

dembele easily motm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Midfield and defence is a joke at times, defence is understandble giving the injuries.

So nasty cut for Rooney? how long could he be out.







SIGN DEMBELE.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rooney's gash looked terrible. Probably out for a few weeks.

Irish Jet can jump for joy now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Dembele was a joy to watch in that game. Those feet could literally not be quicker. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Few weeks normally but he's a united player so rooney will probably be out for a couple of months.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Very mixed performance, complacency going to be a massive issue again, as will some retarded tactical decisions. Bringing on Rooney and Welbeck at the same time, when we were really struggling defensively was simply baffling. Nearly killed us too. These guys are literally the exact opposite of former United players, who seemed to thrive under pressure situations, now we just fall apart and panic.

The attacking play was fantastic at times and we should be encouraged by that but f**k me we have a lot of issues that need sorting out. Evans can't be back soon enough.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> Rooney's gash looked terrible. Probably out for a few weeks.
> 
> Irish Jet can jump for joy now.


Don't want him injured, but I'm in no hurry to see him come back and play shite again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Man that gash looked nasty, hopefully he recovers quick.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Very mixed performance, complacency going to be a massive issue again, as will some retarded tactical decisions. Bringing on Rooney and Welbeck at the same time, when we were really struggling defensively was simply baffling. Nearly killed us too. These guys are literally the exact opposite of former United players, who seemed to thrive under pressure situations, now we just fall apart and panic.
> 
> The attacking play was fantastic at times and we should be encouraged by that but f**k me we have a lot of issues that need sorting out. Evans can't be back soon enough.



Nothing gets done about the complacency and it has been like that for a long time, fergie and the staff just seem to do fuck all during the game when it happens.

Kagawa should have never went off.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

**Sigh of relief** 

God sake United look weak the second he fulham second went in(What the hell DeGea)Man we really need Rio back with Vidic

Anyway at least we got the 3 points on the board .Southampton next hopfully we dont look so vunerable in that.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Match of the Day should make for a good watch this evening. 

Genuinely think Villa are going down, it's amazing how distinctly average they've become over the last 3 years, they were a very good team not long ago, now I've not heard of most of their players.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If not for De Gea Fulham score 4 or 5. His mistake was poor but he still had a very good game.

Vidic has looked very shaky since coming back. Looks a yard slower.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Dembele is the GOAT.

He has it all. No wonder Madrid are after that lad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

At times RVP must have thought he was back at arsenal.


Vidic to no suprise looks like he needs a bit of time and obviously an actual cb partner.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Von Doom said:


> Match of the Day should make for a good watch this evening.
> 
> Genuinely think Villa are going down, it's amazing how distinctly average they've become over the last 3 years, they were a very good team not long ago, now I've not heard of most of their players.


:bozza

Villa won't be going down.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Today was screaming out for a fit Fletcher to man mark dembele.

God help that midfield vs Yaya.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

RVP goal today was sweet.We really need to get it together defenively hopfully once we get Rio back we'll wont seem so vunerable

*Edit:* Rooney out for 4 weeks at least


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



alex1997 said:


> *Edit:* Rooney out for 4 weeks at least


We should send him back to that fat camp in the US he went to before.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rooney out just means more of :kagawa.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The gash looked horrible.

Don't see many injuries like that.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Anark said:


> We should send him back to that fat camp in the US he went to before.


:lol At least we Got Rvp,Welback,Hernendez and Berbatov  

Newcastle to beat Chelsea (Y)


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Carrick to be deployed up front ahead of Berbatov :carrick


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rooney will struggle to get back in the team anyways.

Hope to see more of Anderson, thought he was excellent today. Will be interesting to see who comes in on the left wing because Nani and Young have been fucking horrible.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

it would have to be for something more than just that gash. 4 weeks for that alone would be ridiculous


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Got 42 points today...still have YAYA and KOMPANY to play tomorrow. 

Plz CISSE preform like you did last time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well it looks like United will easily win the injury league again. Happy days :no:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Don't rate Anderson. 

He wasn't really that involved and he looks overweight (lol). 

I would prefer fletcher.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rooney will be fine, I'm sure he has seen plenty of awful gashes in his time down at the granny brothel.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Time for Rooney to come back home. :bryan


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



AndreBaker said:


> Rooney will be fine, I'm sure he has seen plenty of awful gashes in his time down at the granny brothel.


5 minutes later, still laughing


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



AndreBaker said:


> Rooney will be fine, I'm sure he has seen plenty of awful gashes in his time down at the granny brothel.


Hahaha.

Nice.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Still not sure why fergie wasted his time on Lucas when he should have been chasing dembele around london in a blacked out car ready to kidnapp him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



DESTRUCT said:


> Don't rate Anderson.
> 
> He wasn't really that involved and he looks overweight (lol).
> 
> I would prefer fletcher.


Nobody rates Anderson. He did play well though, actually drove forward with the ball and linked up very well with Kagawa.

I thought Cleverley was incredibly poor again. Very weak.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Nobody rates Anderson. He did play well though, actually drove forward with the ball and linked up very well with Kagawa.
> 
> I thought Cleverley was incredibly poor again. Very weak.


Another reason dembele is needed, ando/clev will soon get injured or struggle and we can't rely on carrick/scholes again like the back end of last season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Got Cole and Krul in fantasy team. Nightmare. I could do with Krul making 55 saves and Cole getting 3 assists and 3 goals .. An a cheeky clean sheet.

There is save number 1 from Krul, come on!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea with yet Another Penalty


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Chelsea with yet Another Penalty



And people think Mr Ferguson controls the refs, not at stamford bridge that is russian mafia territory


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hazard GOAT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Insert Drogba "It's a disgrace"


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

There was contact. Torres made sure Dowd saw it though.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

There was contact, although Torres made sure that the penalty was given


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Phil Dowd going for a record of penas giving by a ref in one season the fat cunt. 

Hopefully he refs the next united game and young starts :fergie


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Would you take a pleasant and respectful clean sheet *Mozza*?

In Norwich news, we were far better today, as you would expect a week after a 5-0 drubbing. Should have really took 3 points from a poor QPR side that created very little, despite slightly edging the possession stats. 

Their pen looked a bit dodgy but I can't be sure whether it was a good or bad decision to give it due to a ropey stream. Good save from Ruddy onto the post but Zamora's follow up should have been dissallowed for encroachment. 

Clint Hill should have been sent off (on a yellow card, then more constant fouling plus dissent) before being subbed at half time, he was being ruined by Holt. Rob Green could have also been sent off for handling the ball outside of his area. Nice to see Greeno fucking up for the opposition at Carrow Road for once instead. Unfortunately the lino (assistant ref for you pedantic pricks) missed it.

Both Pilkington and Snodgrass were very dangerous for us when running at the QPR full backs, Pilks had an end product which lead to Jackson's early headed goal. Snodders will need to sharpen up his decision making, but I must say that it's nice to have a winger who can dribble and tackle, a rare sight in a yellow shirt.

Bassong had a good debut other than the debatable penalty, he formed a decent embryonic partnership with the almost forgotten Leon Barnett who had a rare error free outing at centre back. Javier Gary Doo (try it with a Norfolk accent) looked positionally sound and composed yet utterly weak and woeful when defending in the majority of one on one situations. Russell Martin wasn't shit at right back for once, which was nice.

Midfield 'general' Bradley Johnson pulled his finger out of his arse for one afternoon, the impending arrival of Tuttey (and Beglia, just rumours though) seemed to have done the trick. I must say that it's worrying that we are playing three of Leed's league one midfield in BJ, Howson and Snodgrass.

Regardless of performances and improvements, it's a major dissapointment to only draw with that mess of big team rejects and has beens. QPR will be down near the bottom with us come the end of the season if Hughes is still in charge. Gonna be a long season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

GOAT gets passed around on here like Imogen thomas passes out handjobs.









But true GOATS.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:torres

He's back, bitches.


Hazard with another assist.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Man Hazard is really fucking shining.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:torres

GOAT


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> GOAT gets passed around on here like Imogen thomas passes out handjobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not pictured. anderson sneaking up to take the pies


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ohhhh what a goal :torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'd take that gladly AB. Unfortunately Chelsea are 2 up. I'll settle for Cole to make it 3-0 before Krul slots a hat trick. Believe!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This is fucking bullshit. Fuck Hazard, fuck Torres. Fuck Mikel. Fuck them all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hazard will win chelsea some trophy's. Get atleast 3 great seasons out of him before Madrid or Barca come calling.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










:torres going for another golden boot.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Mikel is actually looking good. Hell has frozen over.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Still strange Di Matteo only got 1 year deal, Pep waiting in the wings.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



God™ said:


> There was contact. Torres made sure Dowd saw it though.





nazzac said:


> There was contact, although Torres made sure that the penalty was given


That's still cheating in my view. Not sure how Dowd is still a prem ref, he's been fat and useless for years.

Why we ever line up 4-4-2 I'll never know. It never works. Have to switch to 4-3-3 at half time, every time. Still very unfortunate to be 2-0 down mind. 

Hazard is too good.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hazard would have been perfect :'(


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think Villa will go down this year. They just seem so average. I think them QPR and wigan will go down (then again I say Wigan will go down every year since they got into the prem)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I think we are good value for our lead. We've been on top of the game, and created more chances. Hazard is having another cracker, in fact pretty much the whole team is playing well. Torres' goal was class, great build up play with a great finish.

I get worried every time Ben Arfa picks the ball up though. He's been Newcastle's main threat


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Still strange Di Matteo only got 1 year deal, Pep waiting in the wings.


Sorry, it's actually a 2 year deal. ep


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> I think Villa will go down this year. They just seem so average. I think them QPR and wigan will go down (then again I say Wigan will go down every year since they got into the prem)


Agree with Villa, they wreak of average and were very lucky to stay up last year! QPR won't go down they will hit form eventually as much as I hate Hughes I want to see them stay up also, very nice fans, chatted to many last day of the season. Oh and whats the point in saying Wigan will go down anymore!? We all know they won't! :lmao


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> If not for De Gea Fulham score 4 or 5. His mistake was poor but he still had a very good game.
> 
> Vidic has looked very shaky since coming back. Looks a yard slower.


Agree on both those points.

De Gea saved us for losing by more on Monday & now again today, thought before Vida own goal he was slowly improving looked more commanding when came for crosses & punching getting little bit better but one mistake & misunderstanding later Fulham back in game.

Vida not playing alongside another CB & have 2 fullbacks who bomb on all game means won’t be as steady as could be but my concern over Rafael & Evra defensively were there again today. Rafael offers alot in attack almost goes unnoticed by many, picks up spaces, provides good pace & great understanding with Toni on right flank but Evra is to slow, doesn’t provide much threat in attack unless its to pass back down line or inside but just walks/jogs back when lose ball & never in same line as rest of the defense when called to defend.

Thought still feeling effects from last week poor performances until RvP scored, his finish is pure quality such a hard technique to pull off, bouncing ball coming in hit on half volley at pace trying swivel his body around when a defender covering but to get such a clean connection on ball like RvP does the ball just rifles into top corner.

After goal thought we were the better side, attacking play was fluid, Fulham did make hard for us but couldn’t live with our attacking threats coming from all over pitch & 2 quick fire goals before HT though if wasn’t for De Gea it would been 3-2 at HT, his first save is decent but how fast gets back to his feet to stop shot from few yards out then goes on to bar that impressed me as his as his so agile & spreads himself well in a flash not many GK can do that, top class goalkeeping.

During Half time my thoughts were don’t allow Fulham back in to this game so get another goal & kill game early on, don’t drop tempo & be ruthless so what do we do? We drop the tempo, we get complacent & allow Fulham back into the game with stupid mistake, both De Gea & Vida take blame for that one should clear the other should stay such soft goal to give away & after the goal Fulham got lift they needed & we started panicking like crazy, Fulham better side from there on, we had good amount of ball still but never went anywhere with it which made the question why Kagawa got taken off? For counter attacks he would be ideal & when need someone with calm head & able find killer pass he would be ideal but SAF took him off? Strange call cos we won it won’t be brought into question but imo all 3 of our subs were strange.

Giggs should of been on he was worst player on pitch don’t understand in final 10mins if 3-2 up then need someone who can control game, play bit slower & keep ball so Scholes stayed on pitch & had Giggs bombing on like mad man from CM & wasting every thing he did with some awful passes/crosses.

Thought CM was alright, Ando played well as did Clev he much better then last week. But still lack of control there which is concern, attacking wise there the 2 CM you want in there to link up with Kagawa cos both play balls in fast & like get involved in play in final 3rd. But both still little bit rusty so some ball weren’t released as quick or as fluid as they should of been meaning we wasted chances. I still think that its Carrick we miss in CM as he sits deeper & doesn’t play at higher tempo as such like Clev/Ando do cos he likes keep & use ball well which is the missing part of team in CM as his only one in side who does that. So once another CB is fit we can move Carrick back in to CM again & imo we shall start getting a better control of games in that area once we do & play better as a result.

After last week disappointing performance we needed a win & got that & at times we looked so fluid in attack, Fulham couldn’t handle us & we always carry goal threat even when not playing well it’s at the other end that worries me alot. We just as likely to score as we are to concede at the moment need sort that out.

I was thinking as game went on at 3-2 Vida as the only CB & being the leader naturally wanted us/back 4 to drop deeper to protect the lead which is fine but CM didn’t do that leaving huge gap in between lines, which really bothered me last season & again today. With Vida not being the quickest I do wonder as crazy as it sounds if we should play slightly higher up line? We have players who can do it & squeeze opposition teams up field limiting them to get through us as they would have to go long to do so. 

Weirdly I don’t think Rio, Vida or Evra can do this for us as none of them have that pace to chase back to defend & its the likes of Rafael Jones Smalling Evans (cant comment on Buttners yet) who like to come out of defense with ball & like press opposition forwards as soon as they can make it hard for them, play higher up that can offer us paying higher defensive line. I have no doubt in few seasons neither Vida, Evra or Rio will be with us but the likes of Jones Smalling Rafael Fabio Buttners Evans will so sooner rather then later that thought of playing high line must enter SAF mind, im not saying its a must do right now but it clearly an idea worth looking in to imo.

Next week we are away to Southampton o Sunday afternoon, we think is good game for us as we both like to play an open attacking passing style game. So if game open then with player got we can create chances more easily then v most other PL sides.

Im hoping one of Evans or Rio is back for game next week which think looks likely so that’s huge plus the CM be interesting reckon Carrick play & partner Scholes even though its harsh on Clev or Ando we do open again when 3-2 & Scholes/Carrick like sit deep to control games whole keeping good possession of ball the interesting bit will be how to fed Kagawa as being to deep on Monday meant Kagawa didn’t get service as soon as he wanted limiting us from creating more chances so that need to be sorted out.

Either way just happy to take 3 points & move on to next game, some things need working on mainly defending but some of things we did look really promising most of which came from RvP, Toni, Rafael & Kagawa in attack also Kagawa was my MotM along with Fulham Dembele who had great game wouldn’t say no to SAF signing him before transfer window shuts but maybe to little to late as so late in the window to buy him.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Couldn't see the game but glad that United won and Van Persie scored too (Y)*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Agree with Villa, they wreak of average and were very lucky to stay up last year! QPR won't go down they will hit form eventually as much as I hate Hughes I want to see them stay up also, very nice fans, chatted to many last day of the season. Oh and whats the point in saying Wigan will go down anymore!? We all know they won't! :lmao


Lol I like QPR fans and I find Villa fans I speak to online cool as well but I don't think they will stay up. Hughes I don't rate as a manager and see that being the reason they go down. Wigan player wise have the worst squad in the prem but always pull it off some how.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If anyone fancies a read I wrote an article for WhatCulture. Top 10 summer transfers so far. http://whatculture.com/sport/premier-league-201213-top-10-transfers-of-the-summer-so-far.php


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ConnorMCFC said:


> If anyone fancies a read I wrote an article for WhatCulture. Top 10 summer transfers so far. http://whatculture.com/sport/premier-league-201213-top-10-transfers-of-the-summer-so-far.php


I don't think I can disagree with the people you have picked, but I would probably swap a few ranking IMO.

I'd have Hazard 1st then followed by RVP myself. 

It's hard to comment that Pienaar should be 1 higher and not make myself look insanely biased. Fletcher if it comes off should be 9th, behind Rodwell who gets moved forward one. Fletch has 12 goals in his past 2 seasons so he can get at least 10-15 so he's a good pick really. Miralles stays 10th as although he looked good in his 20 minute cameo, it's still too early to say.

10. Miralles.
9. Fletcher.
8. Rodwell.
7. Petric
6. Pienaar.
5. Carzola.
4. Ade (I swapped them 2 around just because we know what Adebayor will offer and despite how impressive Carzola looked, still early days for him.)
3. Kagawa
2. RVP
1. Hazard

I haven't seen the United game today but apparently Kagawa did well which bodes well for him, but I expect RVP's goal to keep him in dat top 2 spot.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Lol I like QPR fans and I find Villa fans I speak to online cool as well but I don't think they will stay up. Hughes I don't rate as a manager and see that being the reason they go down. Wigan player wise have the worst squad in the prem but always pull it off some how.


Hughes isn't the best. I actually can't stand him as a person, some of the things he has said or done annoys me no end. I don't really want any team to go down but anybody with him attached I can happily see relegated. 

I think the bottom 3 this year, Sunderland, Villa and Southampton. 

I hope Swansea have the legs for the season, I can see them in the top 6 at Christmas and one or two signings in Jan can see them staying there. They may not have the best individual players out of the rest of the teams, but as a unit they play as well as anyone but the top 4 in the Prem.

Great performance by them today, and great performance by Everton too. I wished for a few goals, clean sheet, Felli performance again and Jelavic off the mark... Apart from the goal I got it, just would have liked a good few goals to see us at the end of the season. Once eh went down to 10 men we should have taken them to the cleaners but wasn't to be, the lad Baker had a fine second half.

Anyone know who got MotM in everton-villa today?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ConnorMCFC said:


> If anyone fancies a read I wrote an article for WhatCulture. Top 10 summer transfers so far. http://whatculture.com/sport/premier-league-201213-top-10-transfers-of-the-summer-so-far.php


swap rodwell for michu


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Im just saying I knew Fulham would give United a game!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lol Anyone see that Chelsea fan with the sideshow bob haircut?


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Luiz with a bandage headband, looks crazy :lmao

Edit: ^ Yeah :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Watched Tottenham, watching Chelsea right now. Enjoyed both games.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> swap rodwell for michu


Michu popped into my head the second the article was published.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Just not enough in the tank today. Cisse has been exceptionally poor for 3 games. Can't really believe Ba didn't score to get us back in it. Oh well. 

Up and atom for the next game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Dammit I can't believe Cisse did nothing, so much for putting him in my fantasy team. 

Chelsea looking really good.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Mikel was actually good. :shocked:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Cole clean sheet will have to do I guess. Got Yaya(C), Lescott and Arteta to play still and I got 36 points today.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Chelsea with yet Another *deserved* Penalty


Amended for FACTS. Great win today. Still not sure we will compete for the title but top 4 is priority and we've had a great start (coupled with Newcastle/Spurs/Pool/Arsenal/United all dropping points) on our way to that. Hazard more than living up to the hype thus far.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

http://richardp1975.wordpress.com/2012/08/24/full-kit-wankers/

FULL KIT WANKERS! :kenny


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It just seems :torres face will have to change if he keeps up his goals, I'm surprised :hazard is world class.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Edgehead 26 said:


> http://richardp1975.wordpress.com/2012/08/24/full-kit-wankers/
> 
> FULL KIT WANKERS! :kenny


Fantastic!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lol at that one guy even wearing shin pads :lmao


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



God™ said:


> Mikel was actually good. :shocked:


Tell me about it. Mikel was one of the best players on the pitch today.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

lol at full kit wankers. I'm not suprised that they're made up of scouse reds. 

I had a short week break in Ireland in July and had to go from John Lennon Airport to Shannon Airport, seeing as I couldn't get a cheap flight from East midlands or Birmingham. On the way to John Lennon I spotted a fair amount of these cretins walking through the skip rat regions of Merseyside.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The full kit wankers link is brilliant.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Edgehead 26 said:


> http://richardp1975.wordpress.com/2012/08/24/full-kit-wankers/
> 
> FULL KIT WANKERS!


Reminds me of kicking about in the park with mates, half of us would turn up wearing jeans but there would always one fella who just couldn't resist and turned up in full kit, boots and shin pads.

They'd always try skills and fail. I remember one fella who used to fall over after trying a Phil Neville-style step-over.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Anark said:


> Reminds me of kicking about in the park with mates, half of us would turn up wearing jeans but there would always one fella who just couldn't resist and turned up in full kit, boots and shin pads.
> 
> They'd always try skills and fail. I remember one fella who used to fall over after trying a Phil Neville-style step-over.


:lol yeah always, i'd always just wear some random shorts and top and they'd be a muppet all kitted out and even with tape around his socks.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That full kit wankers link is phenomenal, just tweeted it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The Chelsea pen was a legit pen. Given my feelings towards Chelsea, if I say it was a pen, it probably was a pen.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Pray to god we never have to play another game with Carrick at CB. Surely it'd be better playing one of the youngsters who plays CB then Carrick in a position he clearly doesn't have a clue how to play in. Rafael defensively just isn't good enough. Maybe in time but there's only so long you can say that for before you stop believing it. Biggest problem is there's no alternative to him besides playing someone out of position. Doesn't sound like Fergie will bring a RB in either which baffles me. Surely he can see the weakness in that position, not like LB or CM that could do with strengthening but we have competent players to choose from. 

World class goal from RVP. Invisible for the rest of the match though I thought. Hopefully he doesn't take too long to gel into the team. At least with Rooney out for a month he'll get chances. That gash looked horrific. Can't get my head around how a gash like that appeared. Hopefully Young refinds his form soon as well.

Kagawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :kagawa*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I've got to say, Darron Gibson has been a star for us. I think United dropped the ball letting him go for the 500k we paid straight up.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Moyes is rather shrewd in the transfer market. It would be interesting to see what Everton's net transfer profit (an assumption) has been over his tenure.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Whenever I saw Gibson play he was absolute horseshit. It's just a case of someone having a bit more confidence and playing time elsewhere, something he'd never have gotten at United. Hence his selling price.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

How good was RvP's goal on tv? At the ground it looked like a real piece of inspiration, really tough bit of skill.

Dembele is a very very good player.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'm also not surprised to find out that if Rooney ever had a gash, that it'd look horrific.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It isn't the widest gash Rooney has seen that's for sure.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Has anyone a link to the RVP goal, I didn't see it but my timeline is filled with praise.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



AndreBaker said:


> Moyes is rather shrewd in the transfer market. It would be interesting to see what Everton's net transfer profit (an assumption) has been over his tenure.


Net spend of 2.4million as of last summer.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

With Rooney being the "anti Dion Dublin" (credit to Sir Alex for that) I suppose that most gashes seem pretty wide to him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Dion Dublin playing for Man Utd would be one of those really forgettable things if it wasn't for the Sir Alex quote.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mozza said:


> Net spend of 2.4million as of last summer.


Sky Sports had figures saying up to last summer it was profit! Phenomenal.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I kind of feel sorry for Dublin in a couple of ways. First of all he was actually getting playing time at United before he broke his leg in the first prem season. I don't know if he got a winners medal or not in 92/93, but he only managed seven league appearances due to that injury.

Second of all, he was unfortunate to reach his prime in an era when there were loads of genuine quality English goalscorers. The fact that he only has four England caps is a travesty, especially when you consider the likes of Can't Control and Diver Johnson have basically twice as many.

Back to Everton. If Moyes really has a net spent of that little amount then it just confirms what a fantastic manager he is, especially when you consider the fact that he has completely destroyed the notion that the toffees are constant relegation battlers, turning them into a consistently upper mid table club.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rooney 28million. Lescott 24 million, cost 4 million gives us a bit of a boost. We made a profit on nearly all our players, Andy Johnson bought for 8million sold for 10 million. Lucas Neill came in for free and sold for roughly 1.5 million, similar to Beckford and many more. We seem to bring in average players, make them shine and make a profit. It's brilliant.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

How on Earth did you make a profit on AJ? He was actually in better form before you signed him from Palace! Leicester are also mugs in regards to Beckford, but that goes without saying when referencing the vermin.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



T-C said:


> How good was RvP's goal on tv? At the ground it looked like a real piece of inspiration, really tough bit of skill.
> 
> Dembele is a very very good player.


Heres my quote from earlier in this thread on the RvP goal. 



The Monster said:


> Thought still feeling effects from last week poor performances until RvP scored, his finish is pure quality such a hard technique to pull off, bouncing ball coming in hit on half volley at pace trying swivel his body around when a defender covering but to get such a clean connection on ball like RvP does the ball just rifles into top corner.


Top quality from him, his settled in well, thought had good game today, it will take time for him to settle with us 100% but clear signs there that his form is coming him & Kagawa look match made for one another.

And I keep hoping SAF will sign Dembele before window shuts after today performances I think it was more clear then ever that he would be very good addition to our squad & he would give us something little bit more in our CM area.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



AndreBaker said:


> How on Earth did you make a profit on AJ? He was actually in better form before you signed him from Palace! Leicester are also mugs in regards to Beckford, but that goes without saying when referencing the vermin.


It's crazy mate. 

Here are just a couple more:

Arteta bought for £2million, sold for £10million.

Marcus Bent bought for £700k(roughly), sold for £2million.

James McFadden bought for £1.5million-2million, sold for £5-6million.

Anderson Da Silva(Ever heard of him?!) bought for £0, sold for £1.5million.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Awaits Hansen to rip into United's performance.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Pray to god we never have to play another game with Carrick at CB. Surely it'd be better playing one of the youngsters who plays CB then Carrick in a position he clearly doesn't have a clue how to play in. Rafael defensively just isn't good enough. Maybe in time but there's only so long you can say that for before you stop believing it. Biggest problem is there's no alternative to him besides playing someone out of position. Doesn't sound like Fergie will bring a RB in either which baffles me. Surely he can see the weakness in that position, not like LB or CM that could do with strengthening but we have competent players to choose from.
> 
> World class goal from RVP. Invisible for the rest of the match though I thought. Hopefully he doesn't take too long to gel into the team. At least with Rooney out for a month he'll get chances. That gash looked horrific. Can't get my head around how a gash like that appeared. Hopefully Young refinds his form soon as well.
> 
> Kagawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :kagawa*


Rafael was probably our best player. I guarantee you if we start him throughout the season he will make that position his own. 

Young vs Nani is becoming an amusing battle of incompetence.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Just seen rvps goal on MOTD, nothing special, I could of finished that :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Great goal from Vidic :terry


De gea having words and staredown with Nemanja, sure you wanna do that buddy?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Just watched the full match, great goal from :rvp, and great to see :kagawa and CAPTAIN RAFA get on the scoresheet, on football first dont think they showed the close up of the injury, one second he is hopping around then it cuts to him on a strecher

sounds bad, but im looking forward to see how Kagawa and RVP do when rooney is injured


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> Just watched the full match, great goal from :rvp, and great to see :kagawa and CAPTAIN RAFA get on the scoresheet, on football first dont think they showed the close up of the injury, one second he is hopping around then it cuts to him on a strecher
> 
> sounds bad, but im looking forward to see how Kagawa and RVP do when rooney is injured


I hear he'll only miss saints, wigan and one cl game? but then it will take a few more games for him to find fitness and form.


Welbeck's reaction to the cut :lol what a pussy.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What a shocking dive by Rooney, Wasn't even any visual damage :fergie

Looked a good game mind, Fulham made a few posters here look slightly daft.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Still strange having RVP in a United shirt.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Without a proper defence, United aren't ever having an easy game. Makes for some entertaining games though!

Dembele looks quality, he'd be triffic at United.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Fulham could've got a point. Need a proper DF back soon. :carrick
Great goal from* :rvp


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I dread saints next week with Lambert in the box if carrick plays again at CB.

Carrick and Dembele at CM next week please. :troll


Honestly as decent as he was at times today Ando really needs to be put on some sort of diet, brazilians have some nack of ballooning up. It's strange that some footballers are on the fat side considering they train pretty much everyday he must go through some food.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



WWE_TNA said:


> I dread saints next week with Lambert in the box if carrick plays again at CB.
> 
> Carrick and Dembele at CM next week please. :troll


Evans was on the bench so he should definitely be fit to start next week


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> Evans was on the bench so he should definitely be fit to start next week


Just hope vidic has regained full match sharpness come the liverpool game.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What a goal from Pienaar. Wonderful.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

What the fuck was that, Shay?

Shocking fall from grace, really bad couple of months/years.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Shocking by Jelavic, horrible dive to get someone sent off.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Shocking by Jelavic, horrible dive to get someone sent off.


:kobe3


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hopefully everton can actually put in them type performances vs pool this season instead of bending over for them.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Magsimus said:


> What the fuck was that, Shay?
> 
> Shocking fall from grace, really bad couple of months/years.


He was crap at the Euros but was good for Villa last season. But yeah bad mistake today. :side:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

There's already been a bunch of absolutely shocking errors from goalkeepers this season. fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fully expecting City to spank pool tomorrow.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

As long as City win Liverpool will stay below Villa in the table.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This is the year we take 4th :snrub


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Draw would be nice with Suarez missing a host of chances.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Seb coe a chelsea fan? should have fucking known.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I knew Collins would be back to being shit again after his man of the match performance last week. :no:


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Good luck. We never win at Anfield.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Good luck. We never win at Anfield.



Can't see them getting a result vs you without Agger and if Gerrard is as awful as last week can't see much hope for liverpool.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ConnorMCFC said:


> Good luck. We never win at Anfield.


Don't say that, Yaya is my captain and I have Lescott in defence.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mozza said:


> Don't say that, Yaya is my captain and I have Lescott in defence.


They'll probably do awesome then :side: seriously fuck fantasy football 29th out of 32 in the WF league


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> They'll probably do awesome then :side: seriously fuck fantasy football 29th out of 32 in the WF league


Haha! It's only early doors yet mate, still plenty of time to turn it round. Plus you've got dat wildcard if you're desperate.

Pienaar got MOTM so I get a cheeky 3 point bonus. I would have been in 7th place but the bonus has moved me to 5th, lovely.

Same tomorrow Captain Yaya.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

wow having his photo taken with such a legend, Bolt must really have been honoured to meet the great MIKE PHELAN


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bolt to start over young next week.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Howard Webb getting free food in the background I see.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Hollywood Hams said:


> Howard Webb getting free food in the background I see.


:lmao :lmao, touche tou-fucking-che.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Ok, I've seen him in the flesh now... Hazard is ridiculously good. The guy just moves so easy around the pitch, hus touches are fantastic and he's always one step ahead of the game. Fuck, I'm really excited about this kid. He alone is worth the admission fee.

Mikel was fucking solid today. And I notice he is running forward with the ball a lot more. WTF? :lol Keep this up please and I'll have no worries.

I gotta see things over on TV, but from where I was sitting it looked like a penalty. And he (Torres) took his goal very well. But he is so slow, which is such a shame as he makes good runs, but the defender is still able to catch him. It's not just his pace, but the speed in which he makes his decisions. Everything is just slow. But he made a big contribution today.

Defence looked a lot better today which is promising.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The Spurs left back (I fail every time spelling his name, I wont embarrass myself again), looks like a young Snoop.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I only stayed up til now to laugh at AVB. The highlights didn't disappoint :terry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Seriously WTF at dawson leaving spurs? yet Gallas is fucking starting.

AVB made dawson club captain :suarez2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Mikel playing well? Torres scoring? 












Hollywood Hams said:


> Howard Webb getting free food in the background I see.


Currently post of the thread until Gunner or Stringer show up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOLVB is just a disaster. I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Currently post of the thread until Gunner or Stringer show up.


:balo2 brilliant. They need to show themselves and did stringer change his username?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Last time I saw his name was D'Angelo. No idea if he's changed it again


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Last time I saw his name was D'Angelo. No idea if he's changed it again


Gunner could now be the manager at his local KFC.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Only thing Chelsea needs to work on is it's defense, get more clean sheets and we should be good.

QPR next


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

After watching saints on MOTD, United should hammer so yeah it will end 2-2.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Probably an old gif, but still made me laugh:











Joel said:


> Defence looked a lot better today which is promising.


Luiz couldn't help himself for trying a kamikaze run in his own area though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


> Luiz couldn't help himself for trying a kamikaze run in his own area though.


C'mon. If you tell Luiz to stop that, you may as well tell him to stop breathing.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Was barely a penalty, penalty should of been retaken, green handled the ball outside the area, nice one clattenburg.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Was barely a penalty, penalty should of been retaken, green handled the ball outside the area, nice one clattenburg.


I've still not forgiven Twattenburg for not giving a penalty when Liverpool beat Everton 2-1, and in the last minute Jamie 23 CarragoldTwat dragged Lescott to the floor, both fell over with lescott sat on him and didn't give us anything.

Terrible referee.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Dembélé today had 80 touches, 98% pass accuracy (49/50), 2 shots, won 7 tackles & completed 9 dribbles (1 more than the whole Utd team).

FFFUUUU










buy buy buy



Joel said:


> C'mon. If you tell Luiz to stop that, you may as well tell him to stop breathing.


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Anyone else see this? 










Fucking lol. 

Spurs look EXACTLY like Chelsea did at the start of last season. I know it's too early to call judgement on AVB, but it's looking like he's trying the same shit that completely failed at Chelsea. Would laugh if he injects the same venom into Spurs and ruins their season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Would not suprise me if spurs finish below everton, newcastle and even pool unless they make some signings and improve.

Bale will hit form at some point and will likely win them some big points.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

People will still say LOLVB wasn't given time at Chelsea.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Wouldnt mind seeing AVB failing hard tbh. Especially since all he's done since joining Spurs is bitch left right and centre. Plus it will teach Spurs to get rid of DA WHEELER DEALER


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:arry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It would serve Levy right id Spurs finish 8th or some shit. I don't like Redknapp but he lost out of Champions League football due to fate. I do blame him for not finishing third though. That collapse was terrible.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

How many penalties has Chelsea got so far this season?

It seems Torres is going to have a good season. FORZA TORRES.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Samoon said:


> How many penalties has Chelsea got so far this season?
> 
> It seems Torres is going to have a good season. FORZA TORRES.


3 penalties. One each against Wigan, Reading and Newcastle respectively. All of them rightful calls.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I did very a good thing in putting Torres in my team and as my captain. Knew he wouldn't let me down.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> It would serve Levy right id Spurs finish 8th or some shit. I don't like Redknapp but he lost out of Champions League football due to fate. I do blame him for not finishing third though. That collapse was terrible.


Yeah crazy to think that at Half time during the Arsenal game they were like 14 points clear of 3rd. Really should have taken it with ease. Still confused as to why he was let go anyway. Dude was doing a brilliant job at Spurs. 

Also seems like :torres has finally got his confidence back. Better hope he doesnt lose it again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

The goal from Torres with Hazard's assist was beautiful.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Would be nice if FF stopped giving Torres bonus points the cunts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

With Hazard and Mata behind him and with the ball moving a lot faster, Torres is going to score goals. That doesn't mean he is back. Because his general play is still not very good. He is still losing the ball too much and not thinking fast enough. But he should now going to get a lot of chances and should get 10-15 goals this season. We still have Oscar to bring in and when he does, that'll be more creativity and even more chances for Torres.

He is still capable of moments of brilliance though. He's very odd to understand right now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










this is quite beautiful


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Magsimus said:


> What the fuck was that, Shay?
> 
> Shocking fall from grace, really bad couple of months/years.


Yep, shame that his last few appearances were in the Euro's where he was utter garbage. Still an Irish legend though, just would have been nice had it not ended on a downer. Same with Duff.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Redead said:


> this is quite beautiful


Thank fuck for this










Without that we'd be in some ridiculous shit right now enaldo

The power of it is greater than I even imagined.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

hazard is just.... something else

mata is an absolutely sublime and his passing with torres and hazard is amazing. easily made chelsea better with his arrival last year

but hazard, thats the kind of player that wins you titles

here is a great quote i heard today

"english football is having a hard time adjusting to Eden Hazard"


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That goal was actually a toe-punt from Torres. It was very well done as it was the only way he could have scored that in one touch too. I think the toe-punt is an underutilized skill, as defenders and keepers are never expecting it, so you can catch them off guard with an educated toe-punt. Ronaldinho is a player that uses them to good effect too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

He just needs to get his confidence high, and it's going to get higher when he scores more goals. He can only get better from now on imo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Eden Hazard is phenomenal.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I would love for us to get Oscar in there somewhere. Oscar,Hazard,Mata and Torres linking up :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Redead said:


> this is quite beautiful


not as beautiful as this :rvp










edit: CAPTAIN RAFA 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'm chuffed at our play now tbh. In the past our movement is always sceptical. It's one or two passes going forward and 3 to 4 passes backwards because we lacked a creative player in the mould of Hazard or Mata. We seem a lot more confident going forward with Hazard and Mata dictating play up there. Our movement around the edge of the area keeps getting better (Torres' goal yesterday a perfect example). I think there's still room for improvement too which is a very good thing. Imagine when the players get more and more acquainted with each other :mark: I look forward to seeing the TORZARD partnership :nando :hazard


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Seeing Van Persie in United colours is just magnificent.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That is one sick goal in your sig


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Golden Boot is Golden booting (thanks EGame).

Hazard is just sensational. He outshines Mata and that's something.

As much as I'm not fond of Chelsea, I try to watch them for Golden Boot and Mata. By the way, van Persie--what an amazing goal--may move sideways now. Golden Boot has it bagged in.




EGame said:


> Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And, another manager comes up helping Spurs to win the Champions Europa League!

Knowing them Spuds, they'd bring it to the Grove first.




Joel said:


> With Hazard and Mata behind him and with the ball moving a lot faster, Torres is going to score goals. That doesn't mean he is back. Because his general play is still not very good. He is still losing the ball too much and not thinking fast enough. But he should now going to get a lot of chances and should get 10-15 goals this season. We still have Oscar to bring in and when he does, that'll be more creativity and even more chances for Torres.
> 
> He is still capable of moments of brilliance though. He's very odd to understand right now.


Come on, he's not supposed to be Messi. He was dreadfully out of touch for around 15 months, but he has been consistently scoring since the Euros. The hat-trick against QPR(?) seems to have ignited him and he was pretty good in the Euros. Mata, Hazard, and Oscar will create plenty of chances for him and he will put them away. I won't be surprised if he gets 20 goals this season. Yesterday, he was the engineer of both goals; he and Hazard--but we are talking of a player with the hype of Hazard and the player with the awful form of Torres and they're both bossing, so he is getting it right.

As I said earlier, Chelsea is the team to beat this season. This midfield may not work in Europe again (kinda like ManU), but in the Prem, I don't see many teams stopping Chelsea. It's too early, but the front-line is insanely dangerous and Hazard is living up to the hype. The only worry is if Torres gets injured because Sturridge wastes a lot of chances. In this form and with those players, I don't want to be facing Chelsea. If only you guys got Modric... :torres


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Watched United game in the replay and my god what a beautiful goal that was by Van Perise, brilliant (Y)

So sad that Rooney got injuried and will be out for a month now, realy unlucky  *


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Just watched the Villa game on MotD. Seriously, what the fuck was Given doing during the Everton 2nd goal? That header was pretty much right at him. Thankfully we didn't crumble once Clark got sent off. Could have been much worse.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Magsimus said:


> Looked a good game mind, Fulham made a few posters here look slightly daft.


To be fair, I thought we would win comfortably IF Carrick wasn't starting at centreback, which he did unfortunately. When I saw he was starting the game at centreback, I knew we'd struggle.

Great goal by RVP and Kagawa and Rafael were brilliant also.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=296861.0

Oh god :kenny


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Vito Mannone starts for The Arsenal today. Only god can save us now..


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Predicting 2-1 to Stoke


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Edgehead 26 said:


> http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?topic=296861.0
> 
> Oh god :kenny





> Basically, while enjoying some LEGAL porn on XVideos a police message comes on a page which blocks
> everything else and says I've got to pay a fine of £100 within the next 72 hours.
> 
> I turn off the computer and it goes straight to this page, I can't do anything else.
> ...


So now Liverpool fans are animal-porn watching, racist, full-kit wankers?

I'm just kidding. Only Suarez is a racist.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Per 'BIG NASTY' Mertesacker for a hat-trick tonight.

Future fantasy GOAT.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Anark said:


> So now Liverpool fans are animal-porn watching, racist, full-kit wankers?
> 
> I'm just kidding. Only Suarez is a racist.


Tom Adeyemi disagrees.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Looking forward to watching Cazorla today, hopefully behind the striker to dispell the myth that he is a "Spanish Beckham".

It will be interesting to see if he can handle the physicality of a game at Stoke.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Isn't he just called the Spanish Beckham because of his free kicks? Surely it's not about his whole game as Beckham could never move with the ball as Cazorla can. And we know all about Cazorla's passing skills.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well there was a poster here saying he only plays wide right as well, like Beckham. I really don't know where he was coming from with it in all honesty.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Where the hell is Seb anyway? I hope he is ok. I think he would be joining in the Hazard lovefest.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yeah...I'm the only one posting about the Barca games. Haven't seen him in awhile.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hopefully he is back soon, I enjoy a lot of his opinions.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

THE GOAT CARL JENKINSON is WOATING.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao stoke chant "He left cos you're shit, He left cos you're shiiiittttt, Robin Van Persie, He left cos you're shit!"


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Got a defender each from Stoke/Arse in my FF team, so come on the nil nil!

Interesting free kick technique from Cazola. Did he shut his eyes as he took that?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Carl Jenkinson is a goat.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

cazorla is so, so far above everyone on the pitch technically, just ridiculous.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Giroud looks like he would fit in at Stoke...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I'd be depressed as an Arsenal fan thinking just how good a Cazorla and RVP combination would be.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Cazorla looks classy...but Arsenal don't look they'll score to me atm. And unlike last year they don't have that goal out of nowhere RvP. 


As I say that they'll probably go up and put 6 past Begovic. Cazorla's the one that looks likely.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

what on earth are the stoke fans booing at? wilson stands on cazorla's ankle, BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LMAO @ the stoke fan with the Wenger mask.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

so bland looking thus far.

another 0-0? perhaps. :sadpanda


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

It 'feels' like a 0-0 atm. God help Arsenal if Cazorla ever gets injured this season, though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Podolski/Giroud/Gervinho all just look so bad.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Giroud and Gervinho look terrible. Giroud dererves time but Gervinho has had a season and still can't do anything with the ball.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I just can't get over Gervinho's head/hair style.

What? Why? How?

And What? again.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Pretty shite half, Cazorla makes everyone on the pitch look like pub players.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Gervinho is fucking shit. Giroud has no first touch. Fuck off laying in to The Pod though. He's been all over the pitch that first half.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Where the hell is Seb anyway? I hope he is ok. I think he would be joining in the Hazard lovefest.


I hope he never comes back. I hate him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

raheem apparently starting vs us.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Can't be worse than their other wing options at least. Worth a shot I reckon.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> I'd be depressed as an Arsenal fan thinking just how good a Cazorla and RVP combination would be.


Yes it is depressing especially given that Giroud is probably going to need some more time bedding in. 

Poldi is much more effective as a winger than Striker and it is showing today. Much better performance in this half then in the whole game against Sunderland last week. 

If Gervinho cant sort himself out this season (and it isnt looking good so far though it is early days) then I think AW should consider getting rid of him.

Contrary to what AW says, I do think we need another striker.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Gervinho and Jenkinson. What a lethal combination.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Gervinho and Jenky on the same side...

:sadpanda


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> raheem apparently starting vs us.


You don't have to tell me that. You and United_07 want his blood :lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lmao Gervinho. I'm not convinced he's ever seen a football in his life before starting this game. 

Stoke in boring everyone to tears shocker.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> You don't have to tell me that. You and United_07 want his blood :lol


OKAY I WONT THEN JOEL WHY YOU GOTTA HURT


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

This has been a poor match, that looked like a penalty at first!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Do Arsenal even goal?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> You don't have to tell me that. You and United_07 want his blood :lol


eh? think im missing something here


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

if raheem starting means downing at lb i'll laugh so hard


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

One thing that's always bugged me

Are Ironic Cheers actually Ironic?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> if raheem starting means downing at lb i'll laugh so hard


:downing 

Hopefully not. Reckon we will lineup with Kelly Carta Skrtel and Johnson. Great if Sterling gets a shot though. Very big game for him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> OKAY I WONT THEN JOEL WHY YOU GOTTA HURT


:lmao

Was meant to quote IrishJet and say that message to him. And I was meant to quote you and ask who Raheem is? Now I see you said Raheem is starting AGAINST you. I thought you said starting for you, so I was wondering what player does City have called Raheem.



united_07 said:


> eh? think im missing something here


I botched my quote.



Irish Jet said:


> I hope he never comes back. I hate him.





Joel said:


> You don't have to tell me that. You and United_07 want his blood :lol


That's how it was meant to be.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I WANT RAHEEMS BLOOD.

Maybe Seb is Raheem, and now that he's got first team football he's too good for us? Would be like the cunt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

only arsenal could sign 2 top line strikers and have them completely spud it up


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

this commentator keeps calling Giroud, 'Djourou'. 

Awful.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Alex Oxford-Chameberlein.

Getting that 50m price tag up for when he moves to City in 2015.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:theo and the OX. Finally. Arsenal just haven't looked like scoring at all this season. 

^ It might as well be Djourou. Giroud's touch has been woeful.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

that's pretty much how you pronounce it. the d is silent

giroud that is


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOOOL Diaby

THE GOAT


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Diaby proving he is the most graceful man on Earth with that attempt at goal.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Diaby with dem PELE skills.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Looks like my claim of Giroud being Chamakh Mk.II was right. Touch of a bag of spuds.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Hart, Kolo, Kompany (C), Zabaleta, Milner, Kolarov, De Jong, Yaya, Nasri, Balotelli, Tevez

oh god that looks 3-5-2. not FATMAN KOLO 

no silva either. fuck


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Silva got marked off the park by Lucas last year so I was kind of anticipating it especially after how poor he was last week. Wing backs didnt exactly work in the CC match at Anfield last season but in Mancini we trust.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

MANCHESTER CITY: Hart, Kolo, Kompany (C), Zabaleta, Milner, Kolarov, De Jong, Yaya, Nasri, Balotelli, Tevez

LIVERPOOL: Reina, Kelly, Johnson, Coates, Skrtel, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Borini, Suarez, Sterling


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> Hart, Kolo, Kompany (C), Zabaleta, Milner, Kolarov, De Jong, Yaya, Nasri, Balotelli, Tevez
> 
> oh god that looks 3-5-2. not FATMAN KOLO
> 
> no silva either. fuck


Wouldn't Toure, Kompany, Zabaleta and Kolarov play in a back four?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Cazorla off, Ramsay on. 

Game over.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

180 minutes.

0 goals.

4 shots on goal?

CRISIS. :sadpanda


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> MANCHESTER CITY: Hart, Kolo, Kompany (C), Zabaleta, Milner, Kolarov, De Jong, Yaya, Nasri, Balotelli, Tevez
> 
> LIVERPOOL: Reina, Kelly, Johnson, Coates, Skrtel, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Borini, Suarez, Sterling


No Carra or Downing = win


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Wouldn't Toure, Kompany, Zabaleta and Kolarov play in a back four?


doubt it. pre season had zaba as the 3rd cb and milner as right wing back. it'll most likely be 3-4-1-2

no clichy either cos he's now a DADDY. it's a shame rodwell got dumped after 1 mistake last game, but obviously we want to break some legs put pressure on allen


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Subs: #lfc: Jones Enrique Carroll Henderson Carragher Shelvey Downing. 

#mcfc: Pantilimon Lescott Savic Silva Rodwell Razak Dzeko

that's like what....200 million total in sub tranfers?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If Giroud had scored that...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

SHould have tried the ball to Ramsey instead. Ass.

Geoff Cameron has been fantastic. Dem AMERICANS. :kobe3


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Giroud has taken the wrong option twice now, first when he attempted the bicycle kick from the corner when he could have taken it down, and then just now when he should have played it through to ramsey


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Damn Arsenal look nothing on attack.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fucking awful.

"Decent start to the season" from the commentator.

It's fucking Sunderland and Stoke. 4 points minimum.

We have 2. FUCK OFF.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> Do Arsenal even goal?


erm...you what?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

In what world do you have your leg snapped in half by someone, accidental or not, and then be roundly booed for it?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

oh please like ramsey would've gotten any closer


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Fuck Stoke and fuck the ref for not hurrying them up once during the match.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Von Doom said:


> In what world do you have your leg snapped in half by someone, accidental or not, and then be roundly booed for it?


Dat class.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Well that had absolutely zero entertainment. Save_Us.Mario

Hoping Liverpool fall again obviously.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Liverpool City matches were horrendously boring last season. 

I pray this one is better after Arsenal/Stoke.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Meh game. Cazorla was good, Podolski was good. Back two were solid most of the time and Mannone did everything he needed to do well enough.

Diaby and Gervinho need to stop. Just stop.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

C'mon Liverpool!, you bunch of cunts :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

we wont win this.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

2-0 Liverpool after 2 K.Toure blunders. Had to sell my ticket for this :/ don't get to do the Kolo and Yaya chant


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Don't see where Arsenal's goal threat is supposed to come from. Arteta and Cazorla have the talent to create them but the final third options are pretty woeful. Everytime I've seen Giroud he's looked largely trash, doubt Podolski can be relied on to get 15-20 goals a season and Walcott and Gervinho are shit. AOC is the real deal but Wenger doesn't seem to like playing him for whatever reason. 

Sterling starting for Liverpool is interesting in a good way. Looked great vs Hearts but suddenly playing him vs Man City is a risk. Better than playing Downing though so goon on Brendan. Hoping more than expecting for Liverpool to take something.

Does Lescott have a knock or something? Otherwise why is Kolo starting?*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

the same as silva i suspect, both have had no pre-seasons and looked poor vs southampton. precautionary most likely. and showing that we need to get another cb.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Sterling cannot possibly be worse than Downing.

Tevez is the ugliest being this world has seen. Hands down.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That Tevez interview was awkward as fuck. 

I think Tevez/Balo combo will either be hit or miss.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mr. Snrub said:


> we wont win this.


so modest and humble.

city 4 liverpool 1

dem rep pics on the way!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Didn't see the game, sounded similar to Sunderland though, thing is we aren't missing lots of chances so I think we could do with another creative player, Navas would be perfect I think, swap him for gervinho.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> so modest and humble.
> 
> city 4 liverpool 1
> 
> dem rep pics on the way!


1. team doesnt give any confidence
2. havent won at anfield since 03
3. 2 wantaway players starting will always worry me


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Liverpool could do Everton a massive favour in the title race today 8*D

Draw written all over this.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

fpalm @ the game...

Wenger is tactically inept. Yes, I said it.

What the heck was Diaby doing on the pitch? And, Ramsey on for Cazorla? Like what? And why wasn't Arshavin on instead? Jesus Christ.

Last season, it was Ramsey. This season it's Diaby and Ramsey's extended appearances. I don't know how I'm digesting this. :sad:

Podolski's fitness might be the reason why he was subbed. I don't see a reason he should have been brought off instead of Giroud.

We have to see Diaby start every game this season now. <Cries>


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*City will win this one.*


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Sterling to show downings syndrome how it's done.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Good performance from Lucas. 7/10 for the contribution.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh Lucas.....


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Lucas off, already. Shame.

Kiz, you think either Tevez or Dzeko can move? I want them. :side:

What's wrong with Diaby today? He got the size and strength to matchup well against Stoke. He had one role today, play defensive mid. He played well. 

He sucks going forward in attack, but that's not really being asked of him, persay. The attack is supposed to be led by Arteta and Cazorla.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

niall quinn on commentary enaldo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Jonjo Shelvey vs Yaya Toure.

Hutz


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I don't wish death on people, but it wouldn't be so terrible if Niall Quinn was crushed by a bus.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



united_07 said:


> niall quinn on commentary enaldo


aye. i cannot find an intentional stream.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> Lucas off, already. Shame.
> 
> Kiz, you think either Tevez or Dzeko can move? I want them. :side:
> 
> ...


Arteta was playing DM. Diaby was busy chatting with Giroud. And half the times, he didn't know what to do with the ball. The other half--he was losing the ball.

We missed Rosicky today. We missed his play-making, speed, and passing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We missed healthy, in-form Rosicky.

The Rosicky we've seen for the most part of the last 2-3 seasons...didn't miss him at all. 

I want Wilshere back. :sadpanda


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOLRINI


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*wow how he missed that ?*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

moment of brilliance from Tevez.

good support for his teammates on that, too. haha.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Fuck off Tevez.*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Liverpool not looking too bad, you know, for a bunch of animal-porn watching full-kit wankers.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Bullet header


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SKRTEL YOU SEXY BEAST


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

That was a monstrous finish.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

_*Nice*_


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Great header by Skrtel and a deserved lead for Liverpool


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Yes Skrletor!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

And they go and score. I'm a prophet.

I have a feeling this game will end up in a siege on Liverpool's goal though. They're going to need another one.

Come on Liverpool.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Gerrard is so out of place playing CM in this system. Liverpool should either play him off Suarez or drop him for Sahin.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Sterling looks great, i love the enthusiasm hes showed first half.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Liverpool have been very good, Joe Allen especially. Thoroughly deserve the lead.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

crap half. getting passed off the park by allen. borini and suarez looking dangerous. missing aguero's passion up front, nasri really struggles without silva around, defence getting exposed by pace. if lescott isn't injured then it really is an utterly bemusing selection. oh well, we tend to be awful in first halves and be great near the end, so hopefully we pick back up


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Mikey Damage said:


> We missed healthy, in-form Rosicky.
> 
> The Rosicky we've seen for the most part of the last 2-3 seasons...didn't miss him at all.
> 
> I want Wilshere back. :sadpanda


Yeah, I'm talking of the Rosicky since January.

Next game is against 'Pool at Anfield. Yikes!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> That was a GOAT finish.


Fixed


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

kolo...so fat. :sadpanda

i am disappoint there is no kun or silva. shame.

still thinking city get two... 2-1 final.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I knew City would have a shaky start to the season without Barry.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I see Liverpool are playing well in their first cup final of the season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Sterling looks great, i love the enthusiasm hes showed first half.


Yeah sterling has looked pretty decent. Better than Downing that's for sure.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

If City lose this game, I don't wanna hear anyone talking about Chelsea not being good enough to challenge anymore. Got City conceding two goals at home to Southampton and now losing to Liverpool, but they are still GOAT. Got United losing to Everton and struggling to beat Fulham at home and they are still BITW.

We win 3 outta 3, beat a good team like Newcastle well and we're still too shit.

I DEMAND SOME RESPECT!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sterling has been great and is real talent. Hopefully he gets a lot more game this year instead of us using downing.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

City getting dominated.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah sterling has looked pretty decent. Better than Downing that's for sure.


Very impressive for a 17 year old, and actually looks like he got some kind of end product, unlike most english wingers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

i reckon the 3-5-2 might be being shelved after this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

YEAHHHHH YAYA MY BOY. 

GIMME DEM FANTASY POINTS


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Reina is clueless. Shocking from Kelly too.

Game on.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

YAYA :mark:

My fantasy team thanks you


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Reina WOATING


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

BIG GAME YAYAYAYAAYAYAYYAAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAAYYAAYYAAYYAYAYAYAYA

totally undeserved but fuck it


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Magsimus said:


> Reina is clueless. *Shocking from Kelly too.*
> 
> Game on.


Lol, what was he supposed to do?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

_*Fucking awful defence*_


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I knew he would score the second they made that move. He ALWAYS scores when they do.

Reina is a disgrace. City will win. Liverpool are a joke.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

BIG GAME YAYA

:kenny


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Suarez with a GOAT freekick


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Well yaya at least gets me some friggin fantasy Pointe. Now Enrique score and get me more plz.

SUAREZZZZZZZZ HE SCORES WHEN HE WANTS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:suarez1


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

lmaooo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

should never have been a free kick

would love a game conceding less than 2 goals though


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Lol, what was he supposed to do?


Put it out for a corner. Get out of the way. Something that wasn't putting it back towards goal and gifting a tap in. It was hardly fired across with loads of pace. 

Doesn't matter now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Rodwell is having a pretty terrible start to his City career.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

_*Amazing finish by Suarez*_


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1

Rodwell costing city another goal. :bridge


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fuck sake

Edit: yes Suarez


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Both Yaya and Suarez are in my fantasy team



*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Was never a handball for the free kick.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:suarez1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



EGame said:


> Rodwell is having a pretty terrible start to his City career.


didnt really have much say in having a handball called after hitting his leg. terrible call


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Gerrard isn't doing much in this game*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

How is that not a penalty?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

City got away with that. 

Needs Carroll on to hold the ball up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

it's not a penalty cos kolarov got the ball...

inch perfect tackle


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

hahahaha :lmao

Dear oh dear.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL !!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLerpool


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

LOLERPOOL


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:lol

I guess Skrtel did sign for city!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Outrageous. 

Fuck you Liverpool.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

tevez also helping my fantasy team but fuck. 

Liverpool 3-2 plz.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

_*Stupid Stupid Stupid*_


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Skrtel went THE FULL RETARD


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Oh come on !!!!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

HE EATS WHEN HE WANTS

CARL


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Here comes Big Andy for his Liverpool swan song.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*I expect City to win 3-2*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

SAVEPOOL.CARROLL


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If we fucking lose this...........


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Skrtel is the highlight of thr game so far, scores a goal then cost his team a goal too.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:kenny 's ghost lives on :mark:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Liverpool could make it right there.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Chelsea/Swansea/Everton - THE WINNING GOATS


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Joel said:


> Chelsea/Swansea/Everton - THE WINNING GOATS


Chelsea even more of a winning GOAT because we've played 3 matches while the others have played 2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:shaq

The best part of our team last season has been the one that messed up for us big time in the last two games.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

city were unconvincing, didn't seem to work in that system at all. Liverpool should have won, but that's what happens when you have muppets in the team.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Seriously harsh on Liverpool not to take 3 points from that. Thought they played amazing and City were shit. Got totally bossed in the middle and didn't create anything. Goals only came from defensive mistakes. Suarez was superb and a beautiful goal to go with it. Allen is such a great buy for Liverpool too. Don't think £15m is really steep in the current market for someone of his age, reliability and quality.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

City look like Champions, that's an incredible result which they had no right getting. They were about as bad as they can be and they still leave Anfield with a point. We'll do very well to get a point there and I doubt we will.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

fuck my life

skrtel and reina....... what the fuck! two schoolboy errors.

very typical.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*










Found this rather amusing.

Hate to say it, but this sort of performance shows how far City have come as a team. Getting outplayed for nearly the entire game but still coming away from a point, and despite how Liverpool aren't close to what they were 3 seasons ago, a point at Anfield is always usually a point gained rather than two dropped.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

City games are becoming must watch in terms of entertainment.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Gotta say that was a great game, City are fighting each game like Champions and they are a joy to watch...just wish I could say the same about West Ham atm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Segunda Caida said:


> Found this rather amusing.
> 
> Hate to say it, but this sort of performance shows how far City have come as a team. Getting outplayed for nearly the entire game but still coming away from a point, and despite how Liverpool aren't close to what they were 3 seasons ago, a point at Anfield is always usually a point gained rather than two dropped.


That's what champions do, get something when they are sucking. But today, they happened to be handed that something.

They're proving they are the team to beat though. Still got Silva to come to full form and Aguero to return.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Agreed, the difference between Arsenal in the past showing promise but ultimately falling away at the end and how City reacted throughout the end of last season when it appeared they might have thrown away the league.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Don't know about City getting something out of that like champions do. They played poor and didn't produce anything while playing badly, they got handed two goals by Liverpools retardedness at the back. Champions getting points when they don't play their best still requires them to create chances to score off. I'm happy forCity to continue trying 3-5-2 based off this and the Chelsea matches.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Joe Allen was quality today. He looks like a great buy. Can't wait to see Allen/Sahin/Gerrard!!! Sterling was immense for a 17 year old. Suarez was okay but gave the gave the ball away too many times imo. Shelvey was really impressive. Reina still being meh at the moment. Borini got into the game but it took him way too long to get involved. Back line was fine except for the fuck up. We'll have agger back, which is great.

Need three points next week.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Nahh you're playing us it will probably be a crappy nil nil game.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I reckon 4-4.

Arshavin to score four. 

-_-


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

time for :snrub's much anticipated player reviews~!~!!

hart: eh
zaba: non existent
vinny: struggling
kolo: best of the defenders
kolarov: offered little
milner: offered less than kolarov
nasri: woating it up massively
yaya: struggled
de jong: struggled big time
tevez: best for us, tried hard and created
mario: bits and pieces, marked out of it.

silva: looked lively
dzeko: infuriating, should've won us the game
rodwell: looked alright, horribly unlucky to concede the fk


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

3-5-2 can fuck right off. 4-2-3-1 is what won us the league last year, why try to fix what is not broken?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

City providing DEM entertainment. Please concede two goals every game, but also score three to compensate. :cool2


----------



## PVP|FTW (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Brilliant game today in my opinion, thought Liverpool played better and deserved more than a draw. Suarez's free-kick was good.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

http://news.arseblog.com/2012/05/jenkinson-to-make-international-decision/

MIGHTY CARL COMING HOME?	:lions


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Went the game today, atmosphere was great. Have our players got some sort of bet on to see how many games we can dominate and still not win? Allen and Sterling were marvellous. Thought Suarez wasn't as good as he can be and Gerrard was sloppy but overall we played well and fucked ourselves over. Ah well, Arse next.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Sterling is going to immense in a few years, well he already is awesome but in a few years!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Really hope Sterling chooses to play for England and not Jamaica. Tough competition on the wings with Young/Ox/Johnson/Walcott (sad but true) but he seems good enough considering he bossed the Hearts game and didn't look out of place against the champions. Sinclair should be playing on the wing for England now but he doesn't even get mentioned.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Only reason I could see for Sterling choosing Jamaica over England would be Family influence. Otherwise I see him picking England 10x over. Him and Ox could boss the Wings in a couple years time if both develop well.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Likes of Cleverley, Ox, Welbeck, Sterling and wilshere would be very exciting to watch with the right tactics.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Only reason I could see for Sterling choosing Jamaica over England would be Family influence. Otherwise I see him picking England 10x over. Him and Ox could boss the Wings in a couple years time if both develop well.


*Shame Johnson and Walcott will probably always be chosen over them. England have a super group of youngsters coming through in the 17-23 age bracket but I don't see Hodgson being the right guy to lead them in the long run. Butland/Smalling/Jones/Walker/Bertrand/Wilshere/Cleverly/Rodwell/Ox/Sterling/Welbeck. Loads of potential there to win a major tournament with the right management. Wouldn't mind seeing Neville groomed as the next manager under Hodgson to lead this group into world domination. *


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Only reason I could see for Sterling choosing Jamaica over England would be Family influence. Otherwise I see him picking England 10x over. Him and Ox could boss the Wings in a couple years time if both develop well.


If he chose Jamaica he would certainly get picked all the time for the Internationals that's for sure


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Seabs said:


> *Shame Johnson and Walcott will probably always be chosen over them. England have a super group of youngsters coming through in the 17-23 age bracket but I don't see Hodgson being the right guy to lead them in the long run. Butland/Smalling/Jones/Walker/Bertrand/Wilshere/Cleverly/Rodwell/Ox/Sterling/Welbeck. Loads of potential there to win a major tournament with the right management. Wouldn't mind seeing Neville groomed as the next manager under Hodgson to lead this group into world domination. *


You forgot Carl Jenkinson. Remember he may decide to leave the Finnish set up to SAVE US.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*I'd have him in the squad to tell Walcott to fuck off when he criticises his defending. Seriously though, can't see him ever being reserve to Walker at RB.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Liverpool got a tough road ahead, playing Arsenal now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

livershit


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Liverpool got a tough road ahead, playing Arsenal now.


Tough? You can play 11 strikers against Arsenal and keep a clean sheet.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

After yesterday I'm sure Arsenal are looking forward to the gifts the Liverpool defence are gonna give.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Not like they would finish them :stuff


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

My prediction: nil-nil. Easy. :wenger


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

SAHIN gonna beast it next week.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Telegraph are reporting that Rooney's cut damaged the thigh muscle and he could be out for over 2 months.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

*Yea he is out for 2 months now 


*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:rvp


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Garth Crook's team of the week: Hazard and Pienaar in as holding midfielders and Skrtel included

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19388012

:kenny


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Irish Jet said:


> Telegraph are reporting that Rooney's cut damaged the thigh muscle and he could be out for over 2 months.


yeah the pictures of that looked horrific


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

To be fair aside from the Backpass Skrtel didnt do much wrong at all. lol at Peinarr and Hazard as holding Mids though. Guess they needed to be in the team somehow though


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Garth Crooks is and always has been, the WOAT.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Garth is so bad he's great just like merson.

Crooks>>>>>The Alan's and Lawro.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Garth makes me :evra at times.



Kagawa said:


> We pass the ball sideways a lot, but I want my team-mates to pass the ball forward to my feet. I need to speak to them about this.
> 
> I want them to have the confidence to play it up to me when I'm ahead of them. That is one of my strengths and style. I want to be on the ball more. I want to be busier.


Got to admit, that's very boss of him to come out and talk like that after 2 games. Most new guys would just say the normal crap, but he is showing a lot of confidence and hunger there and that's why he's going to be a one of the best players around *vomits*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

:kagawa is great and even more so now for saying that, after just two prem games aswell like you said.

Don't be greedy joel you have Hazard.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We definitely should involve him more. His movement is exceptional, but we take the sideways pass too often.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Garth said Clark shouldn't have been sent off because Villa were 3-0 down. :kagawa

Btw didn't this thread title have the League Cup mentioned in it last season? Typical Australians not respecting our English cup traditions. Or maybe Snrub is still mad about what happened in the FA Cup last season. :kompany


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

I've always thought it would make more sense just to have one giant thread called 'The Football (Soccer) Thread'. That way there would be no need to faff about with tabs and whatnot. And maybe if you did want to split things up a bit maybe have two threads, one for live match discussion, and another for general discussion.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

Dat Suarez goal was perfection.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Bananas said:


> I've always thought it would make more sense just to have one giant thread called 'The Football (Soccer) Thread'. That way there would be no need to faff about with tabs and whatnot. And maybe if you did want to split things up a bit maybe have two threads, one for live match discussion, and another for general discussion.


Agreed. 

And the Champions League thread title is missing 'On a cold night in Stoke'.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Abk™ said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And the Champions League thread title is missing 'On a cold night in Stoke'.


Nah, the thread title is fine as it is.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Abk™ said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And the Champions League thread title is missing 'On a cold night in Stoke'.


Lovin dat sig


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

We get a lot of posts for the four threads we use each season, so I don't really think we need to change it up at the moment. I'll add the cup stuff to the title.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I like having multiple threads , allows for a more varied discussion.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Samoon said:


> Nah, the thread title is fine as it is.


It's fine. Just fussing about it.




Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Lovin dat sig


Wanted to rep, but I need to spread. (Y)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> I like having multiple threads , allows for a more varied discussion.


This. Plus find it's more organised. I mean the premier league thread alone last season got something crazy like 30,000 posts. Could just see a lot of discussions overlapping eachother if there was one just big thread.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*One giant football thread? :lol

No. Just look at how many posts are in the past seasons threads. It works great as it is. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This thread has 107 pages (25 posts per page) and we haven't even had Gameweek 3 yet!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I am still new to this site! and I find it hard to keep up! any other west ham fans? *runs away*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> This thread has 107 pages (25 posts per page) and we haven't even had Gameweek 3 yet!


Its mainly all the Chelsea fans creaming over :hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

sploosh.

just wait until giroud goes GOAT.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'm hearing rumors that we've put in a bid for Cabaye. Why would we want Cabaye? We already have two who are similar and better. I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I like Giroud. And I obviously like Podolski. Think they'll both get firing eventually.

Mr. Diaby tho :wenger


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I like Giroud. And I obviously like Podolski. Think they'll both get firing eventually.
> 
> Mr. Diaby tho :wenger


Diaby on his day is unplayable. If it wasn't for his injury's he would be a top top player. Laurent Blanc wanted to build his France team around Diaby. If he can stay fit, he will be a great player for Arsenal.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

wenger, is that you


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lol :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> wenger, is that you


nah, diaby has an account


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



DubC said:


> Its mainly all the Chelsea fans creaming over :hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard:hazard


haha thing is Hazard might stay good all season!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



RockCold said:


> Diaby on his day is unplayable.


Do you mean, even at his best he still shouldn't be played?

I'm confused.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

wenger is not so good at ze english


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Le Coq needs to be starting ahead of Diaby.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Where are these posters coming from? Samaras and Diaby both unplayable? Terrible opinions.


----------



## Suley (Oct 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Figueroa's goal was beautiful, such a clean strike with no curve.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



RockCold said:


> Diaby on his day is unplayable. If it wasn't for his injury's he would be a top top player. Laurent Blanc wanted to build his France team around Diaby. If he can stay fit, he will be a great player for Arsenal.


I'm laughing and I cannot stop.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



EGame said:


> I'm laughing and I cannot stop.


Oh good, I thought I was the only one who found this hilarious.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:hesk2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Diaby is unplayable and i don't know why wenger continues to do so. :wenger


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



EGame said:


> I'm laughing and I cannot stop.


It's partly true, but partly false too. On his day Diaby is unplayable. It's just 'his days' are very few and far between. I also doubt whether he'd have ever truly become a top player regardless of injuries. To me he just doesn't have the mentality to have become a World Class player.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11095/8029697/Lampard-aims-to-manage-Chelsea

Gets dropped. WANTS MANAGERS JOB.

What a leader.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

On his day, Bebe is fucking incredible.

Just a shame it's never on a day United are playing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lucas out for 3 months


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Damn, that's unlucky for Liverpool. They don't have another ball winning midfielder of anywhere near the same quality as Lucas. Looks like Gremlin child Jay Spearing might have to stick around a while yet.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lucas can't catch a break.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> lucas out for 3 months


:kenny

For fuck sake man screwed again. Least we have better options this year than last year though. Still big blow


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Not sure if already posted..


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sad for Lucas to be out for three months ().

As CGS said, lucky we have Allen/Sahin to replace him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Not sure if already posted..


haha. When i went to watch City vs Spurs (3-2) with a friend, he must have spent between 2-3 hours looking around in the City store. I was bored to death :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> Damn, that's unlucky for Liverpool. They don't have another ball winning midfielder of anywhere near the same quality as Lucas. Looks like Gremlin child Jay Spearing might have to stick around a while yet.


In the words of Daniel Bryan: NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO. Play anyone instead of him but not that useless waste of space spearing. Luckily we have Sahin and allen so we should not be as bad as we were without but this still a massive blow


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Know how pool fans feel, we've had the same problem over the last year or so with cleverley/fletch.

That said i don't think pool will miss him as much as last season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sahin and Allen aren't exactly ball winners though. They do their best work with the ball. Lucas' comes without. Maybe you can try Gerrard in that deeper role? I remember he played as a DMF when he first came about.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

dont need a ball winner if the other team can't get the ball. allen has been ridiculously good so far, sahin will just add to that, they should just go more attacking imo. if they had a striker that could finish


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> *dont need a ball winner if the other team can't get the ball.* allen has been ridiculously good so far, sahin will just add to that, they should just go more attacking imo. if they had a striker that could finish


Tell that to Barcelona


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I quite fancy chelsea for the title this season, I just have that feeling that they will score a lot of goals and have creative and skillful enough rounded players to cause most if not all defences in the division problems.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Sahin and Allen aren't exactly ball winners though. They do their best work with the ball. Lucas' comes without. Maybe you can try Gerrard in that deeper role? I remember he played as a DMF when he first came about.


Maybe not but playing Spearing would be a mistake. Guy is useless. He really is useless. Gerrard could that role I eel quite well but I don't see us doing that. Like Kiz said we might just playing more attacking. Hoping for a RW to come in and maybe another striker. Someone who can finish


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Maybe I went abit too far regarding Diaby. I just think he's not as bad as people make him out to be and I believe he can become a top player. This is really make or break season for him.

On to Theo, I personally don't want him to leave, I think he's as good player to have but if reports are true and he want's 100k P/W then he can jog on. He hasn't done anything to deserve those wages. According to reports, he isn't signing a new deal but he won't be sold. Not sure how I feel about that one, we'll have another Flamini on our hands next season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Get use to it rock whether you think a certain player is good if the masses on here don't, then you're in for a bit of a ripping.

Us :carrick fans have learnt that over the last couple of seasons.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:barry


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Henriquez and Buttner are both starting for the reserves at 7pm :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Is Fletch playing?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



RockCold said:


> Maybe I went abit too far regarding Diaby. I just think he's not as bad as people make him out to be and I believe he can become a top player. This is really make or break season for him.
> 
> On to Theo, I personally don't want him to leave, I think he's as good player to have but if reports are true and he want's 100k P/W then he can jog on. He hasn't done anything to deserve those wages. According to reports, he isn't signing a new deal but he won't be sold. Not sure how I feel about that one, we'll have another Flamini on our hands next season.


Keeping a player against their will is stupid. Especially when it's due to money.

Ship him off for the best deal you can ASAP. Terribly over-rated too.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is Fletch playing?


yeah



> Lindegaard, wootton, buttner, evans, keane, fletcher, brady, tunnicliffe, king, powell, lindgard



hmm the person who said henriquez was playing just posted that lineup, so perhaps henriquez isnt playing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Intresting Evans is playing, hope he features on sunday we need him.

Another 90mins for fletch would be nice.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Also notice BEBE isnt in the squad, hope he isnt being sold 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> Also notice BEBE isnt in the squad, hope he isnt being sold 8*D


No he will be unleashed on the Saints.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Allen/Sahin playing as the deep 2 in midfield is infinitely better than playing Spearing. Gerrard shouldn't be playing deep anymore either when you have them 2 and Lucas. He'd be better suited now at his age to playing further up. Be interesting to see how Lucas fits in when he comes back again. I'd imagine it'd be between him and Sahin to pair with Allen. *


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I think Lucas may end up on the bench behind Sahin when he comes back though I think we will rest Gerrard more now as he gets older. Wonder how much Walcott would be available for? For all the stick he gets he is a decent player and if he is available on the cheap he wouldn't be that bad a signing. Well can't be worse then :downing anyway


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Mirallas scored his first goal for Everton. 



> Official Everton ‏@Everton
> Very good ball from from Naismith and excellent, calm finish from Mirallas to open his Blues accont on home debut. 1-0.





> Official Everton ‏@Everton
> GOAL! Everton 2-0 Orient. More nice build-up, Baines' cross is flicked by Mirallas and converted by Osman.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

2-0 now, Osman. I wouldn't mind seeing him get a try in the England squad. He's a very underrated player.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Leon should have gotten a chance in a friendly game ages ago at the least, 30 now, think it's too late for him unfortunately.



> It's 3-0 and it's Mirallas again. He picks up Gueye's pass on the left before cutting infield and rifling a low shot into the net.





> It's 4-0. Anichebe's low 36th minute effort flies through overworked keeper Jones' grasp.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Although it was only reserve level I was impressed with Buttner, made a few good runs forward, cleared a header of the line, made a couple of well timed challenges, think he will definitely be on the bench sunday, probably make his starting debut the following league game against wigan at home i reckon


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Shane Duffy on for Phil Jagielka, Luke Garbutt on for Leighton Baines to make his debut and Ross Barkley on for Leon Osman.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Lost a few quid this week, booo league cup betting!*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It's not the league cup anymore it is the COC current held firmly by liverpool.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

5-0. Gueye with a volley.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










:lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I think this this could be the year Everton win either the league or FA cup. Moys really deserves it for the job there.


Though as a Liverpool fan I half hope I am wrong


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great start to the season by Everton.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

So Mirallas scored twice already huh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I thought Everton fans despised Rooney Mozza?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> So Mirallas scored twice already huh.


2 goals and 2 assists on his full debut, impressive against Villa and unlucky to get the goal ruled out for offside. 

*touch wood* but it seems like we're on to a gem here. :kobe3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> I thought Everton fans despised Rooney Mozza?


It was a long time ago, his sale pretty much saved us and was a key reason for us getting in the Champions League with the buys of Cahill and Bent and future transfer windows.

Plus I'm preparing for the day he takes that £200k p/w pay cut and rejoin us.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> It was a long time ago, his sale pretty much saved us and was a key reason for us getting in the Champions League with the buys of Cahill and Bent and future transfer windows.
> 
> *Plus I'm preparing for the day he takes that £200k p/w pay cut and rejoin us.*


:fergie


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Brilliant double save from lindegaard today


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :fergie


:redknapp Wheelin' & dealin' my son.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> :redknapp Wheelin' & dealin' my son.


Do Moyes and Kenwright have some sort of help yourself granny brothel setup to lure him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Do Moyes and Kenwright have some sort of help yourself granny brothel setup to lure him.


We have many a retirement home located around the city. 

Billy Kenwright will offer his granny once per week as part of Roo's wage.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> Brilliant double save from lindegaard today


He's quality. Hopefully he'll stay with us until De Gea eventually wants to go back to Spain (which he will) and he'll become the number 1 then.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Looking at Lindegaard merely being cover makes me pine for having a better second string keeper than the dross that it Ross Turnbull and Hilario. Don't particuarly want Courtois to have to sit on the bench though when he comes back from Athletico.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










CORPORATE PATTY WITH THE GOAT BEARD


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> *Julio Cesar aiming for Premier League title with QPR*
> The goalkeeper dreams of competing in the Champions League again with his new club and believes that it is possible for the Rs to eventually progress to the top of the table




Good sense of humour that lad.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

How is QPR doing financially? They've been super busy in the transfer market buying some established(though arguably past their prime or closed to it) players. They're the new pensioners.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

There owners do have a lot of money but even then I'd imagine they are gonna regret all this business somewhere down the line. Can't see them competing for top 8 so they are just gonna keep losing money.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Kaboul out for 4 months after knee surgery. Be surprised if Spurs let Dawson go now but who knows with AVB lol.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Funny how QPR fans are calling everybody jealous. Yes, I'm jealous you barely survived the drop, I'm very jealous of your league winning squad filled with journey men, painfully average footballers and a team filled with chumps like Barton, Cisse and co. 

Enjoy spending all dat money on a bunch of nobodies on a free transfer with exceedingly high wages, they're going to shoot themselves in the foot with them signings.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



5th-Horseman said:


> Good sense of humour that lad.







Funniest thing I've watched in awhile.

Can't wait for this reaction when it actually happens after QPR get relegated.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Funny how QPR fans are calling everybody jealous. Yes, I'm jealous you barely survived the drop, I'm very jealous of your league winning squad filled with journey men, painfully average footballers and a team filled with chumps like Barton, Cisse and co.
> 
> Enjoy spending all dat money on a bunch of nobodies on a free transfer with exceedingly high wages, they're going to shoot themselves in the foot with them signings.


qpr have fans? this is big news


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Funny how QPR fans are calling everybody jealous. Yes, I'm jealous you barely survived the drop, I'm very jealous of your league winning squad filled with journey men, painfully average footballers and a team filled with chumps like Barton, Cisse and co.
> 
> Enjoy spending all dat money on a bunch of nobodies on a free transfer with exceedingly high wages, they're going to shoot themselves in the foot with them signings.


How can you not be jealous? They have star players like Clint Hill :troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Is this the same QPR that got hammered on the opening day and drew 1-1 with norwich :terry.

If it wasn't for Park and Fabio i'd want them to get dicked every game. Ohh and they have city next.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Manchester United v Newcastle United
Manchester City v Aston Villa
MK Dons v Sunderland
West Brom v Liverpool
Crawley Town v Swansea City
QPR v Reading
Norwich City v Doncaster Rovers
Bradford City v Burton Albion
Preston v Middlesbrough
Arsenal v Coventry City
Southampton v Sheffield Wednesday
Chelsea v Wolves
Carlisle United v Tottenham Hotspur
Swindon Town v Burnley
West Ham United v Wigan
Leeds United v Everton 

COC draw.

Sigh newcastle :no:, well atleast :fergie will have to play a decent 11.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FFS.

Not exactly the draw I was looking for.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Magsimus said:


> FFS.
> 
> Not exactly the draw I was looking for.


I think it's between spurs and pool games for Us so it could go in your favour (hope hatem and ba do not play)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Manchester United v Newcastle United
> 
> Sigh newcastle :no:, well atleast :fergie will have to play a decent 11.



 would of rather of faced a lower league team, and given the likes of henriquez, keane, petrucci, daehli and januzaj a game, still hope a couple of those will be included anyway, at least on the bench


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Very happy with Leeds away, hopefully we push on an we take the COC back to Goodison. :ksi1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hope you thrash leeds, that should be a fun game hopefully it's on tv but i doubt it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Oh yeah west brom again. Well it can't be any worse then last time surely?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Man City away Hutz

I fucking hate the rich bastards :terry (Apart from Don Andres Barry and Super Jimmy 'I don't celebrate when I score against Villa' Milner of course).

Oh and Carl.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Magsimus said:


> FFS.
> 
> Not exactly the draw I was looking for.


The 55 year wait goes on :fergie


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Very happy with Leeds away, hopefully we push on an we take the COC back to Goodison. :ksi1


I really hope you do. Everton are the team I'm kind of pulling for in the Prem this year but we'll destroy Leeds first at the weekend on their own fucking patch, the dirty fucking Leeds scum. Jordan Rhodes to get a hat-trick on his debut please.:vince2


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Coventry City at home. Nice. Get to play some of the kids like Aneke, Yennaris, Coquelin, Gnabry etc. Looking forward to it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:fergie has said evra has picked up an injury in training so Buttner will start on sunday

hope the team looks something like this

de Gea

rafael vidic evans buttner

carrick cleverley

valencia kagawa nani

RVP​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*I can think of better games to ease Buttner into than away to Southampton. Still be good to see what he's made of early on. Pray to god we don't have to play Carrick at CB again with Rafael and Buttner either side. Nani will probably play with no Young. Please don't have yet another useless showing. Could always play Welbeck on the left again I guess.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Nige™ said:


> I really hope you do. Everton are the team I'm kind of pulling for in the Prem this year but we'll destroy Leeds first at the weekend on their own fucking patch, the dirty fucking Leeds scum. Jordan Rhodes to get a hat-trick on his debut please.:vince2


WE ALL HATE LEEDS SCUM! WE ALL HATE LEEDS SCUM!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *I can think of better games to ease Buttner into than away to Southampton. Still be good to see what he's made of early on. Pray to god we don't have to play Carrick at CB again with Rafael and Buttner either side. Nani will probably play with no Young. Please don't have yet another useless showing. Could always play Welbeck on the left again I guess.*


100% sure young wont even be in the squad


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *I can think of better games to ease Buttner into than away to Southampton. Still be good to see what he's made of early on. Pray to god we don't have to play Carrick at CB again with Rafael and Buttner either side. Nani will probably play with no Young. Please don't have yet another useless showing. Could always play Welbeck on the left again I guess.*


evans played 90mins for the reserves on wednesday, so he will definitely be starting, butter also played 90 mins and looked good


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Awful draw, everytime it comes to the League and FA Cup draws I'm always holding out hope we're away. Far better allocations, tickets usually far cheaper in the cups than in the League (£15 with a 5000 allocation for West Ham away when we lost 4-0, compared to £45 and a 2000 allocation in the League) and United usually get excellent away grounds where you can have a good pissup (Barnsley, Liverpool, Everton, City, Scunthorpe, Southampton, Crewe, Leeds, Southend, Fulham, Derby). 

Usually the best our away support is these days given some of the numpties who now regularly get tickets (aka the folk more arsed with trying to be a fantasy manager and nit-picking about every single aspect of the game instead of getting behind the team and having a proper laugh) these days.

Assuming we get past Newcastle, any of Preston, Bradford, Burnley, Swindon or Carlisle would be excellent aways. Sheffield Wednesday however will always be my dream away cup tie, alongside Bristol City away. Excellent ground, above average home support given today's climate, excellent away end with 5000+ allocations regularly given to teams who travel in big numbers. Super.

Sheff Wed, Bristol City and Preston (gutted I never got around to going to our friendly there in 05 immediately after the Glazert takeover) would probably be amongst the only games I'd really consider busting my arse to nab a ticket for these days in watching 'Big United'.

Cardiff when they still played at Ninian Park would have been another. But well ever since they moved to the new ground that club and support has become a shadow of its former self, I mean for christ sake they've changed their famous blue strip enshrined with all their past successes as well as the badge because their Malaysian owners think the colour red will make them popular abroad, basing Man Utd and Liverpool's extensive Far East following as evidence. Of course they haven't taken into account the brand following and historical legacy that makes United and Liverpool so popular, same with Barcelona, Real Madrid and AC Milan. Fact a lot of the fans have rolled over in support because they think this'll be their ticket to the Premier League is sickening. Football really does go beyond wins and losses as much as it might shock some.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We'll be alright against Southampton just so long as we don't wear a grey kit that renders us invisible. :side:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wheres the super cup thread? Can i laugh at Chelsea in here?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wilshere
Rosicky
Ramsey
Diaby
Arteta

Look at all those midfielders with a history of injury, or serious injury.

I am concerned. If Diaby goes down, which he will...and Wilshere can't return properly, which is possible...and Rosicky cannot regain form after another injury, which he has history of...

then what?

Arteta - Ramsey - Coquelin?

Oh joy.

Thanks for sitting on the 60-70 million available at your disposal.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Spurs looking great, despite AVB.

Lloris, Dempsey, Moutinho (possibly), Dembele etc, great window for them :jose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Young out for couple weeks? well atleast he misses the int break. But fuck me i'm sick of banging on about a united player who's injured and we are only 2 weeks in.

Nani vs saints please :fergie


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Young out for couple weeks? well atleast he misses the int break. But fuck me i'm sick of banging on about a united player who's injured and we are only 2 weeks in.
> 
> Nani vs saints please :fergie


Shouldn't that be Bebe vs Saints please? The question everyone should be asking is how the hell did Southampton get Gaston Ramirez?!:cole1


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

post window table predictions?

1) City
2) United
3) Chelsea
4) Arsenal
5) Spurs
6) Newcastle
7) Swansea
8) Liverpool
9) Everton
10) Fulham
11) Sunderland
12) QPR
13) Stoke City
14) West Ham
15) Aston Villa
16) West Brom
17) Southampton
18) Wigan
19) Reading 
20) Norwich City

Tell yah, the prem league seems to round out nicely. I think the back half of the table is going to be very competitive this year vs the big clubs.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I reckon there might be a shock for the top 4. Everton perhaps!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Nige™;11963424 said:


> Shouldn't that be Bebe vs Saints please? The question everyone should be asking is how the hell did Southampton get Gaston Ramirez?!:cole1


That is still a mindfuck, city and pool were intrested and others if i'm correct and somehow saints got him and not really cheap either, 12m?

I agree with most mikey except maybe everton higher if they can keep it up and stoke or qpr lower and ohh wigan will survive.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Nige™;11963424 said:


> Shouldn't that be Bebe vs Saints please? The question everyone should be asking is how the hell did Southampton get Gaston Ramirez?!:cole1









Mikey Damage said:


> post window table predictions?


1) Man Utd
2) Man City
3) Chelsea
4) Arsenal
5) Newcastle
6) Spurs
7) Everton
8) Liverpool
9) Swansea
10) Fulham
11) West Brom
12) Sunderland
13) West Ham
14) Wigan
15) Villa
16) Stoke
17) QPR
18) Saints
19) Reading
20) Norwich

Ambitious but we've got the team to pull it off. Everton could benefit on us, Spurs and Liverpool having at least 6 extra games.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Nige™;11963438 said:


> I reckon there might be a shock for the top 4. Everton perhaps!


Certainly possible. I think the top three will distance themselves eventually throughout the season...however, 4th place will be up for grabs. I could see up to 6-7 clubs competing for it. It's going to be a tight race. Can't wait!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Well mags has faith in us :fergie.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

hope wigan survive. i have such admiration for roberto martinez.

really should be at a huge club by now. i would take him as arsene's successor.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Nige™ said:


> I reckon there might be a shock for the top 4. Everton perhaps!


This guy knows his football! :jordan2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> This guy knows his football! :jordan2


Well you've got your biggest win of the season on the opening weekend :jose. So why not 4th


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> hope wigan survive. i have such admiration for roberto martinez.
> 
> really should be at a huge club by now. i would take him as arsene's successor.


Nahhh that's ep I wish


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Well mags has faith in us :fergie.


Knew everyone else would go for City so thought I'd look intelligent if Man U pull it off :fergie And fergie doesn't take losing a title lightly.

A lot of debuts tomorrow (today?) perhaps. Get your money on an Andy Carroll goal lads. Oh and Paul Lambert's football league recruits to be dismissed on sunday :Cisse


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

After Chelsea's disgraceful performance tonight it got me thinking about what the best team is, its hard to pin point with so many new faces but it would be something like 

---------------Cech----------------
Ivan / Azpi - Cahill - Terry - Cole
------------Mikel----Meireles-------
-----Hazard-----Mata-----Bertrand
--------------Sturridge----------

The foundations are based on the general concern of how slow we are tracking back, hence the inclusion of the defensive Bertrand over the Goat Ramires. I hate leaving the man out of the team but if this is the system RDM wants to use then he does not fit into it.

Many people will disagree with the midfield 2 of Mikel & Meireles but that gives the most aggression and strength in the middle, apart from the Newcastle game (where these two played together) we have proven too weak in that area, plus, Meireles runs alot, which will make up for Mikels lack of mobility.

The choice of Hazard / Mata is no surprise and as Mata needs breaks Lampard or preferrably Oscar can play. This also allows for Victor Moses or Ramires to play over Bertrand agains't the weaker teams in the league and cup.

Obviously, the choice of sturridge is his sheer pace and Torres' being downright terrible for almost two seasons.

Id love to get your review and what you might think of this? Chelsea fans? other fans?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Real question is when will arsenal score? and who will it be?


I did not see all of the game but should ramires be dropped? and i would not drop torres, RDM needs to stick with him he's confidence probably isn't fully back despite a decent start other than that looks about right.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I want Swansea to do really well this season, finishing in the Top 5-8 is kind of a stretch so I'll probably just hope they get some COC or FA Cup glory.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What i'd like vs Saints.

De Gea

Raf
Evans
Vidic
Evra 

Carrick
Cleverley

Valencia
Kagawa
Nani

RVP.

Bench - Lindy, Buttner, Scholes, Ando, Giggs, Welbeck and Hernandez

Plenty of goals please and a clean sheet please. No doubt :fergie will opt for welbeck or even giggs over nani imo.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Real question is when will arsenal score? and who will it be?
> 
> 
> I did not see all of the game but should ramires be dropped? and i would not drop torres, RDM needs to stick with him he's confidence probably isn't fully back despite a decent start other than that looks about right.


Probably against us and knowing our luck Ramsey :wenger. Seriously though our defence is shit right now and Arsenal can't score in a brothel. At most for the Neutrals it could be a very funny game. 

Also yeah dont drop torres for now tbh. The guy is still gash but at least he's more confident and scoring. Chelsea have to deal with him for at least 4 months as the main guy. May as well make sure he stays as confident as possible for as long as possible.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Apart from Arsenal/Spurs the pool/arsenal game is probably most fun to watch.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Excited about seeing Kagawa again. First player in a while that I've been genuinely excited to watch. Don't let me down, Shinji-San.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Don't have a good record against arsenal.

Not very confident.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> What i'd like vs Saints.
> 
> De Gea
> 
> ...


evra is injured, buttner is starting according to :fergie


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Be interesting to see how Buttner does. Think Kagawa will play behind RVP and Welbeck/Hernandez will be on the bench.

Hopefully we can get Carrick back in CM (Evans is fit). No more games at CB for Carrickbaeuer :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We really need to build our team around Kagawa, good things happen when he's on the ball. Everything he said in his interview was spot on. There need to be less emphasis on getting it out wide, rather we should be getting the ball through the middle for him to create and link up with RVP. It's always been our style to play it wide at every chance, but I think teams are taking more notice of Valencia with his incredible run in last season and Nani/Young aren't reliable. 

I just fear what's going to happen when :rooney comes back and :kagawa gets shifted out to the left.:sad:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> evra is injured, buttner is starting according to :fergie


I think this was a made up quote.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hope Swansea loses this week, so Chelsea can stay on top another week


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Na, Swansea need to keep on going. It's great for the league that Swansea have started the way they have, playing the way they do. It won't be easy though with a bit of expectation and Sunderland have made some really good signings in Johnson & Fletcher.

It's different watching it as a neutral now but I hope Swansea & Everton keep going for as long as they can.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Thoughts on where Blackburn will finish in the championship?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nah, I have Michu and Vorm. Swansea need to be TABLE TOPPING tonight.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

To answer that guy earlier,

I think B'burn will come up via the playoffs.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



HEISENBERG said:


> Thoughts on where Blackburn will finish in the championship?


Mid-table.

Our position is very false right now. We rode our luck against Hull and against Leicester last week we were very fortunate. At 1-1 Vardy had a goal disallowed that never should've been, then we went and scored.

Our play's been similar to last year, getting outplayed in midfield with no real width, struggling to keep possession and lumping it up top when we panic. Rhodes might be a good goalscorer but we don't have any wingers, not one. The clueless one is playing Lowe on the right wing and at left back after playing him at right back last year. He's a fucking central midfielder, and a damn good one potentially. Marcus Olsson has been playing on the left but he's average at best. With no pace & width we'll get found out. We're lucky we have a central defender partnership & keeper at this level.

As long as Kean is in charge we won't get anywhere near promotion. Leeds today at Elland Road will tell you where we're at. Personally I couldn't care less if we lost a few as Kean has to go. He's not learnt a damn thing. He's still playing the same clueless way every week with no Plan B.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United fans, is Rafael expected to be the mainstay right back this season? He is cheap and I can throw him in my fantasy team if so? :fergie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

berbaflop moves clubs, still on the bench :fergie


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> United fans, is Rafael expected to be the mainstay right back this season? He is cheap and I can throw him in my fantasy team if so? :fergie


Do it. I have him and he scored last week, plus he got a lot of assists at the back end of last year. He'll be there for a while with Smalling & Jones out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Nige™ said:


> Do it. I have him and he scored last week, plus he got a lot of assists at the back end of last year. He'll be there for a while with Smalling & Jones out.


You've convinced me! Got an extra 2.1 million or so saved from bringing him in over Ivanovic which could be useful.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*






:lol :lol :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Dat Carroll-Nolan partnership getting goals again already by the sounds of it.*


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



IrishViper said:


> After Chelsea's disgraceful performance tonight it got me thinking about what the best team is, its hard to pin point with so many new faces but it would be something like
> 
> ---------------Cech----------------
> Ivan / Azpi - Cahill - Terry - Cole
> ...


Not too bad. I'd like to see Romeu get a chance in the CDM role. I love Lampard and all but he just doesn't fit the new system. Sturridge deserves a chance up top, and Cahill > Luiz.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Carroll GOATING.

Nolan with dem FF POINTS. :mark:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

From going toe-to-toe with Man United to being 3-0 down at half-time to West Ham.

Do they still have that awful statue of Wacko outside Craven Cottage? They should put it in their back four for an immediate improvement.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Another really entertaining match.


Anothing really shit match for my Fantasy Football team enaldo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

take the best player out of a team and of course they'll struggle


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Carroll!  What a genius signing this could be!

but now Berba is on so expect Fulham to score


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Everton team unchanged from Villa.



> Everton (v WBA): Howard, Neville, Baines, Distin, Jagielka, Gibson, Osman, Fellaini, Pienaar, Naismith, Jelavic.





> EFC Subs: Mucha, Coleman, Mirallas, Gueye, Hibbert, Anichebe, Heitinga.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Post transfer window season predictions*

*Arsenal* _- should still finish top 4 but I struggle to see where they'll get goals from. Giroud I don't see as a 20 goal a season striker, be surprised if Podolski gets more than 10. Where else will they come from? Cazorla should end up being a great signing but they've sold their 2 best players from last season and haven't replaced them. If I'm playing against Arsenal then the only players I'm worried about are Cazorla and Vermarlen. If Wilshere comes back he'll be like a new signing but I don't see him being effective this season after so long out. Could easily be pipped to 4th by Everton. Feels strange to be thinking Arsenal might struggle based on not being able to score enough goals._ *4th*

*Aston Villa* _- My brothers a Villa fan so I naturally take the piss out of Villa but being serious I worry about them. Don't think they'll go down but I don't think they'll have a good season. Signings are a risk as none of them are proven in this league but guys like Vlaar, El Amahdi and Benteke could end up being great finds._ *16th*

*Chelsea* _ - Definitely don't see them challenging the two Manchester clubs. Should finish 3rd based on the lack of competition from elsewhere for 3rd. Torres being their only striker is a big problem. I know they have Sturridge but he's been trash lately and doesn't seem to be in the plans. Mikel/Lampard/Mereiles/Romeu aren't good enough options deep in midfield. Defensively they're way too open and the better teams will rip them apart like Atletico did. Can't see them doing well in Europe either._ *3rd*

*Everton* _- Tipping them to have an excellent season. Made some great signings, look strong in every position. No European Football to distract them. Should have plenty of goals in them now too._ *5th*

*Fulham* _- Mid table finish as per usual._ *13th*

*Liverpool* _- So last season their problem was scoring goals and now they only have 2 strikers, one who can't finish and another who's unfamiliar and unproven with this team. Hasn't looked a great finisher from what I've seen of him vs Hearts and City either. Can't see them improving much on last season if anything. Won't do well in Europe either._ *8th*

*Manchester City* _- Gonna be neck and neck again this season. Picking Utd to win the title but maybe that's due to my bias. Hope they keep trying 3-5-2 because they look a lot more open defensively playing that formation. Tevez and Aguero could easily end up with 20+ goals each._ *2nd*

*Manchester Utd* _- Kagawa will probably end up being the best signing of the season. Defence is still a big problem though but I think we'll be strong than last season there. De Gea, Smalling and Jones should all play better and Vidic being back is such a big boost. Same goes for Valencia hopefully being fit for a whole season. Keep Vidic/Valencia/Kagawa fit all season and we should win the title._ *1st*

*Newcastle* _- Done tremendously well to keep hold of their best players. Depth is still a problem, probably even more so with Europa League. Should still have another very good season though._ *7th*

*Norwich* _- Struggle to see how they'll stay up again this season. 1st season was a great achievement but I don't think there's enough Premier League talent in their squad. Feels as though they're trying to be irrelevant enough that everyone forgets about them and stay up that way._ *19th*

*QPR* _- Complete overhaul is never advisable but I think they've brought enough talent to probably just stay up with players like Park and Granero. Defensively they still look weak and I'm surprised they didn't get a top striker in. _ *17th*

*Reading* _- Got a couple of quality players but it still looks like a Championship team. Expect them to put up a great fight but I don't see them having enough talent to compete in this league. _ *20th*

*Southampton* _- I really hope they stay up but they'll only stay up if they beat the teams around him. The 3 signings in the last few days should do great for them._ *15th*

*Stoke* _- Really like their team now they've strengthened the midfield with Adam/Edu/Kightly. Defensively they'll always do well, home form will always be great and Crouch/Walters are a great strike partnership, even more so with service from Pennant, Kightly, Etherington and Adam. No Europe this season should allow them to be pushing for top 10 again. _ *10th*

*Sunderland* _- Shouldn't be any danger of them going down now. Good manager and good signings. Fletcher is expensive but he'll get them goals and that's what matters. _ *11th*

*Swansea* _- Amazing start to the season and they've made some terrific signings and don't look much weaker through the loss of Rodgers/Allen/Sinclair. Absolute pleasure to watch, could be pushing for the last Europa League spot based on who wins the Cups._ *9th*

*Tottenham* _- Look weaker than last season to me. Change in manager is the biggest loss. This squad under Harry I could see pushing for 4th/5th. Not under AVB._ *6th*

*West Brom* _- Will go under the radar all season, cause a few shocks, finish mid-table._ *12th*

*West Ham* _- Carroll-Nolan partnership should be enough to keep them up alone. Defensively is where I feared for them at the start of the season and they don't seem to have improved in that area. Home record will keep them up._ *14th*

*Wigan* _- Surely this is the season where they finally fuck off? Maloney and Kone are good enough to keep them up, or at least challenge for the final few survival spots with QPR, Villa and Southampton. Between one of them 4 to join Reading and Norwich imo._ *18th*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Risse's form has clearly been down since he shot that kid in the Albuquerque desert.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

wouldnt really judge the success of our 3-5-2 when we didnt play clichy or lescott, had zaba at cb and milner at rwb. in fact i wouldn't really judge anything after 3 games. suspect we'll play the 3-5-2 vs qpr with kolo/vinny/lescott and clichy and zaba as the wingbacks, that looks a lot more settled, and hopefully SCOTTY can make a cameo at the end.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

West Ham have to be one of the most strangest supports I've ever experienced. At home in particular they probably have the 2nd most amount of standing per game anywhere in England (behind Man Utd) and yet bar the 50 renditions of Bubbles and a couple of other songs they're absolutely silent for the majority of their games. Never met a support who stand in silence.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

aaaaand there goes carroll


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dat Andy Carroll, kinda wish we had taken him back on loan


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I am happy with that, seems Carroll suits our tactics


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Collison's face is disgusting in HD. Needed to be said.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lol mario out for a month due to eye surgery apparently 

SUPER GUIDETTI to make the bench then i guess.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dropped Given for Jussi. :kobe

Two players played so far...19 points.:rvp


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nolan & Maloney both scored early, get in!

I need points after the first two weeks with all the gimps picking Chelsea players who aren't playing this gameweek. I left Jussi on the bench though for De Gea. I almost swapped too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gibson off injured, Hibbert on to replace him. Neville to CM. Fun.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Bad injury it sounds for poor Neil Taylor.

Markus Olsson, 1-0 Rovers. Haha Leeds Scum.:yes


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

neil taylor given oxygen before he left the pitch. could be a knee or a broken leg from how much pain he was in


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> neil taylor given oxygen before he left the pitch. could be a knee or a broken leg from how much pain he was in


Looked like it was the knee, I hope he's not out for too long.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sounds bad for Taylor like judging from the comments.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LOLVB 

Spurs are such a disaster.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lmao

Super Nuno Gomes makes it 2-0. 2 in 2 for the Portuguese magician.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Blackburn 2-0


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Spurs all over the place.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Isn't AVB starting 2 holding midfielders aswell? Dembele should be starting no matter what.

Is he also playing bale more narrow? when will people learn bale should be left out on the wing hugging the touchline like Valencia.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nah. Bale is the new Messi. He needs the free role. LOLVB sees this.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

STEVEN FLETCHER WOOOOO.



Cattermole coming off worries me, we've stuck to the same gameplan as last season and it seems to be frustrating Swansea. Meyler is nowhere near as good as Cattermole for covering ground in the middle though :sad:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You don't lose Modric and VDV and not expect to see a dip in your teams quality.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Swansea with a deserved equaliser.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

AVB must still be under contract to Roman and is actually working undercover to destroy all Chelsea's London rivals. Expect to see him take over at Arsenal next


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Spurs fans booing at half time :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

AVB plays incredibly congested and unattractive football.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Mindfuck how he feels he can play lennon and bale narrow, if he is of course i'm not watching the game.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GOATFLETCHER giving us an undeserved lead for a second time. Worth every penny :side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

A Very Boring performance from spurs.

~_~


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Put Routledge on my bench because according to the Fantasy site he was injured. Need Arteta to score to make up for it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fletcher looks to be worth the money


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Spurs match was very dull in the first half, such a mess. 

Bale still think's he is Messi or Ronaldo.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Foul on Robinson, 2-1, foul on Givet, 2-2. Brilliant! For the third time in four games this season we throw away a lead. Well done Kean you fucking clown. Get a lead and sit back when we can't defend. Fantastic!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Kin hell blackburn.


Swansea game apparently quite dirty?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dembele the GOAT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Thank you everton and rovers for ruining my bet.

:kean


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Swansea completely outplaying Sunderland.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dembele with a brilliant goal.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



EGame said:


> Dembele the GOAT


AVB is the GOAT for putting him in. GOAT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Spurs still won't get cl football, fuck dembele and fuck avb/levy for buying him :terry1


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

MICHU THE GOAT!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I put trebles on Celtic, Spurs, Leeds & Berwick and the first 3 all go ahead within the space of a minute. Berwick already leading.

Also put doubles on Defoe, Becchio & Tevez all scoring today too. Defoe or Tevez now will do.

Oh and well done Kean. 2-0 up and losing 3-2.:kean


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Note to mods and such.

Please ban the use of GOAT.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Michu still on course to score in all 38 premier league games this season.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If Michu keeps up this form I might have to consider puttting him in my fantasy team


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dembele is such a good player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

DENIS GOAT SUAREZ on the bench, along with SCOTTY GOAT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> DENIS *GOAT* SUAREZ on the bench, along with SCOTTY *GOAT*


:jose


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Note to mods and such.
> 
> Please ban the use of GOAT.


Yes please. Can't be emphasised enough.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



T-C said:


> Dembele is such a good player.


Tell that to :fergie.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dembele taking the piss.

Thanks Michu for fantasy.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Transfer Michu in. Scores a goal bama


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Transfer Michu in. Scores a goal bama


Got michu and nolan.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Feel sorry for the Ref in the Swansea/Sunderland game as it's first ever game in the Premier League and these 2 have decided to make it as hard as possible for him

Chico Flores now sent off.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck Michu, everyone has that cunt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany (C), Lescott, Kolarov, Yaya, Rodwell, Silva, Nasri, Tevez, Dzeko

conventional 4-4-2 with clichy still out

presume the bench is: costel, clichy, sinclair, razak, suarez, kolo, mario


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Saha is a cunt diver


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Isn't mario out injured for a month? and having eye surgery.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

he doesn't have it till next tuesday, so he should be on the bench. otherwise it'll be a kid because guidetti and aguero are injured too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

West Brom on fire so far this season, Everton back down to earth.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

AVB trolled into trollhood


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LOOOOOOOOOOLVB


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Fuck Michu, everyone has that cunt.


Not our fault if you have yet to see that Michu is the GOAT


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

And to the suprise of nobody Tottenham have conceded a late goal to let a lead slip

De Ja Vu anyone?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I hope WBA go out of business. 

Cunts.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

snodgrass has been a notch above everyone else. easily motm. bale could learn how to be less greedy


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Rochina :yes


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lolspurs 

AVB Out :arry back in!!!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Huddlestone off :lmao

Wasn't he rumoured to be leaving at some point yesterday?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Lolspurs
> 
> AVB Out :arry back in!!!


That top in your sig pal.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Red?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

terrible challenge. clumsy as anything. horrible player


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

HUDDLESTONE THE GOAT


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



danny_boy said:


> Huddlestone off :lmao
> 
> Wasn't he rumoured to be leaving at some point yesterday?


Wait. Wasnt he on for like 5 minutes :lmao 




WWE_TNA said:


> That top in your sig pal.


Clearly you are scared :suarez1 :stevie


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Got a feeling Liverpool will tear us a new one tomorrow


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

suarez not in the squad 

got the bench right except swap suarez for milner, forgot he existed :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



For The Win said:


> Got a feeling Liverpool will tear us a new one tomorrow


Yup GOAT Suarez will kill shiz. 

Seriously though with our crap defending alongside your poor attacking I'd say a draw is likely.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Where are all the AVB defenders now? I know it's early but he doesn't seem to have learned anything from his time at Chelsea. The same issues he had with us he now has at Spurs.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Don't think huddlestones was a red.

Very harsh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

have to admit it

i was wrong about avb

was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt at chelsea, his first time at an english club, made a few mistakes. but he's making the exact same mistakes at spurs. he's clueless when it comes to the english game, trying to push tactics and ideas from his porto days, and the league just isn't meant for that. until he stops this crap he'll never be a success in england.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Still think AVB is a good coach but he might need to back and manage in a foreign league again, chelsea and spurs as your first two jobs in england isn't easy especially trying to change the style.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

As soon as ABV was announced as Spurs manager, I said he won't last til Christmas. I'm feeling pretty confident about that prediction right now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:arry on MOTD tonight


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Meh always thought Roman was right to get rid of AVB at Chelsea anyway. Even though I still think the older guys gave him a slightly raw deal he always had to blame himself for the majority of the things that went wrong in that era. Thought he might try learn from that but seems like he hasn't. He better do though. Still I wouldnt exactly mind if Spurs failed under him. I like Spurs but he's just turning into too much of a dick since joining Spurs for my liking. Spent most of pre season having a go at Chelsea and how they treated him. 

Like WWE_TNA said he's a good coach. Knows what needs to be done and such but he needs to take a step back. I'd say go Spain and manage a Europa side over there. Build up experience with less pressure on his back.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'm suprised there isn't any spurs fans on here or in these footy threads, you would think they'd be atleast one.



Ohhh and CGS you :twat.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Swansea/Sunderland was probably the dirtiest of the season thus far. Swansea were the better side all game, didn't deserve the draw or the red card either. Blatent acting from Saha.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'm suprised there isn't any spurs fans on here or in these footy threads, you would think they'd be atleast one.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh and CGS you :twat.


There was that Cookie Monster guy but from when Spurs had that downfall last season he decided to stop showing up here :lol. Before that when Spurs were comfortable in third he was pretty loud and proud 

And What did I do :jordan

Edit

Theres another Spurs fan that posts here from time to time too but can't remember their username. Had Van Der Vaart in his sig


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah i remember him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah the lack of spurs fans are weird. Both the ones I work with are already furious with AVB. Can't believe I thought he would be a good appointment for Liverpool :kenny


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great result for us today although Spurs were shit. We should have won the game with some of the chances we had, Martin, Holt, Johnson and Jackson all had guilt edged chances. 

We were really well organised today, something that was never apparent in a Paul Lambert side. Ruddy is international classs. Barnett looks like a completely different player now while Bassong is classy but makes one howler a game, Spurs should of had a pen. Garrido is very tidy apart from in one on one situations and Martin is starting to look like a right back again rather than a make shift centre back. Bradley Johnson has pulled his finger out of his arse now that Tettey has signmd while Snodgrass looks like a very creative addition. Holt needs to lay off the pies, typical early season for him.

Now onto Spurs...AVB is a joke tactically. Starting with two CDM's at home against a relegation battling team is bad enough, then you have to add in the fact that Defoe started as a lone striker, he can't play that role! Absolutely woeful. Spurs had nothing in the first half, I lost count (on a Norfolk hand, bare in mind) of the number of long balls that went straight out for a Norwich goal kick or throw in the first 45. No creativity from Spurs at all. It was also obvious that AVB failed to do his homework when preparing to play us, Dembele destroyed us on the opening day for Fulham, he should have started. He did change things by bringing Dembele and Adebayor on but soon went back to 4-5-1 after Spurs scored their goal, Fatty Huddlestone came on and it let us back into the game.

As for the red card, it was the correct decision. Howson slides in for the loose ball completely unopposed, then Huddlestone reacts late and clatters into Howson with two feet and both studs up. Fortunately the fat lump didn't make contact, but the intent/action was still there.

Really good point for us at what is now known as White Hart Brothel.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hughes playing that team at the Etihad is suicide. This is going to be an ugly scoreline.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lol :jose is at the game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

City CHEATING to score.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lol :lol green. can't wait to see QPR go down.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

nothing funnier then seeing that turncoat concede goals


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

QPR on dat Barca defense time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Incredible defending from Fabio there.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

QPR are a bit shit, bit of a boring game altogether really fabio has been decent.

Still expecting another 3 goals or more to come in this game most likely by city.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lolololololololol

Deep sea diver and Row Z combine for a QPR goal


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

QPR have an even worse away support than fulham or wigan? terrible turnout.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and say 2-3 hour journey to Manchester, with City looking ominous attacking wise and their defence being shambolic, as well as City upping their ticket prices by a ridiculous % since the takeover and surge up the table could excuse them for what is a poor turnout by Premier League standards.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Also ignoring the obvious fact that the game is on TELEVISION. Hardly going to be a priority for casual away supporters, especially at a ground where points are rare to come by.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yup, QPR have slowly attracted a more bandwagon set of fans since the promotion and prior Championship success, and not many of them will pay between £39-51 to most likely see their team thumped especially when its on TV. I'd usually say the fact its on TV shouldn't matter but in this day and age with prices only getting more expensive per season I can't blame fans who now pick and choose their games in order to save money for more important parts of everyday life.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Joe Hart will never be a world class keeper, just thought I'd put that out there. Can't kick, doesn't control his area and makes too many mistakes. Just another British media wankfest, although he's probably world class in the same way that Pepe Reina is...


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Anybody watching can tell me how Granero has been?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

off the pace and got taken off a few minutes ago with hamstring tightness. struggled with the physicality of yaya


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:arry on Match of the Day :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> :arry on Match of the Day :mark:


:redknapp

ouch taylor's injury.

MON :lmao he was going fecking berserk.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



IrishViper said:


> After Chelsea's disgraceful performance tonight it got me thinking about what the best team is, its hard to pin point with so many new faces but it would be something like
> 
> ---------------Cech----------------
> Ivan / Azpi - Cahill - Terry - Cole
> ...


Very good IMO, although I disagree with a few of your selections.

Like you said, you based your team on how slow we're tracking back but I don't think that justifies the inclusion of Bertrand over Ramires. If you take a very good look at our games in which Bertrand has started in a more advanced role you'll notice that he has contributed little to nothing in attack, tracks back well though without question so I'd play Ramires or probably Oscar over him. Right now Ramires seems sloppy compared to how agile and sharp he was last season so maybe Oscar would be my pick. I'd also like to see Romeu handed a chance. He should be thrust into Lampard's current position. It would fit in perfectly with your strategy and ours as a whole. Romeu is very good passer of the ball, he's so calm on it and distributes it nicely. His only flaws being his defensive capabilities which is where Mikel comes in. IMO if we had a better DMF than Mikel, then we could use Romeu to his best of abilities alongside him. Lampard just doesn't fit in that role sadly as much as I'd like to see him play. I'm not a big fan of Mereiles. He's a just a squad player for me. Sturridge over Torres in attack? I nearly loled, but you're right, he has more pace, but he's also unproven. I'll put Torres in there anyday ahead of Sturridge despite his on and off form unless Sturrige proves himself in the center. In defence, Cahill over Luiz for sure. I've been one who doesn't want to criticize Luiz but I'm now fed up with his shtick. He's way too inconsistent to start ahead of Cahill. I'd go as far to say we really really need to sign a world class CB seeing how both of them were in a dire state last night in the absence of :terry. Think that's about it. Mata needs to stop being shitty with his passes too. 

My team..

Cech
Ivanovic .. Cahill... Terry... Cole

Mikel .. Lampard/Romeu


Ramires/Oscar.. Mata... Hazard

Torres


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Michu is triffic :arry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Falcao would definitely score 6 against the shitty City defence :jordan


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:arry thinks Spurs will be top 4 no problem.

Triffic punditry.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

On Dembele, "I liked him when he was at Fulham"
On Snodgrass, "I liked him when he was at Leeds"

Vintage :redknapp


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

First off Damn you WWE_TNA :kobe2

2nd pissed I missed :arry on MOTD tonight have to check it out tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> On Dembele, "I liked him when he was at Fulham"
> On Snodgrass, "I liked him when he was at Leeds"
> 
> Vintage :redknapp


But Ganso, who is he? :redknapp


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hotspur was not up to snuff today but the goal keeping was good


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> On Dembele, "I liked him when he was at Fulham"
> On Snodgrass, "I liked him when he was at Leeds"
> 
> Vintage :redknapp


Harry, he's such a fucking hipster.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

im starting to think rob green isnt very good


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah, but he played for England. According to the UK press that means he must be one of the best in the world right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Mannone to start vs Liverpool. fpalm

AOC to start vs Liverpool. :kobe3


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You guys better score a damn goal this week. Need big points from Cazorla and Podolski to start the agonising climb back from 13th in the Fantasy Football table at work. 

I really hope Hughes gets fired before that QPR team can gel. I would love to see the wage bill for them, must be astronomical for a club which realistically is looking for a mid table finish at best.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

AOC will save us.

I'm going to have to stream the game. Anyway got a good site for footy streams?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.thefirstrow.eu/ usually works for me


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Arsenal/Liverpool the standout match for tomorrow


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.thefirstrow.eu/


That is usually as good a bet as any, has multiple links for each match. Have not got a clue how that site is still running, really popular at the moment.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http:/http://www.wiziwig.tv/

This works great for me. You need Sopcast if you want to use this website.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

thanks for the replies. :kobe3

i should probably get a nap in before the match.

looks like...

Podol --- Giroud --- AOC

------- Cazorla --------

---- Arteta - Diaby ----

Gibbs - Per - Verm - Jenk

------ Mannone ---------

I bet Jenkinson sucks, and makes a huge mistake. Because he sucks.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Look on the bright side, niether of the two first choice CB are out for the season let, so you don't have special agent Squillaci at the back.


:lol

just went on his wikipedia page, it's glorious.



> He plays as a central defender *and has been described as a player who "reads the game well" and is "strong in the air and on the ground"*.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Oh god Diaby


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

diaby the unplayable you mean


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I'm going to have to stream the game. Anyway got a good site for footy streams?


I've been using Oleoletv which collects multiple links from various other sites. You'll need to go to the Live Sport 1 channel, or TV Links 1 it's called if you end up on their web page.

If one stream gets shut down they usually replace it with another within a minute or so. They have loads of matches and sports listed so you need to scroll down to the time of the game you want. Once the game starts there will be loads of links for each game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Diaby should show everyone else everything he's apparently showing Arsene.

Really need the return of Wilshere, and Rosicky.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

what, compromising pictures of arsene and ivan?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

photos would make sense.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i have Liverpool/Arsenal as a draw in my multi so that practically guarantees a result :hmm:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> thanks for the replies. :kobe3
> 
> i should probably get a nap in before the match.
> 
> ...


He can make all the mistakes he wants. Not like we will take advantage of them :downing


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

C'mon van Per... I mean, Giroud. Yeah.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Reina
Johnson
Skrtel
Agger
Enrique
Allen
Sahin
Gerrard
Sterling
Borini
Suarez


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Beat me too it HEIS.

Pretty solid line-up if true. Would like to see assaidi get involved.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Really looking forward to seeing how Allen, Sahin and Gerrard link up in the middle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah predictable line up but good. The best possible lineup we could get with our current squad. Sahin, Stevie & Allen will be interesting to see for sure.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

also the linking of our front three with the mifield. :mark:


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



HEISENBERG said:


> Reina
> Johnson
> Skrtel
> Agger
> ...


Shaqtastic.

First time in years I've been excited about our line-up. :ex:

I'm back and ready to go, on the rooftops shout it out..

Out of touch with the Arsenal players, though. Worked halfway through a McShake before figuring out who "AOC" was. :lol

Fixture tends to throw up relatively obscure heroes, for both teams. Mellor, Thomas but especially 'da GOAT GOAT:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> im starting to think rob green isnt very good


He was actually a good league keeper once upon a time, believe it or not! Between 2001-2005 and 2007-2009. He was just never international class and couldn't handle the pressure of being England keeper. Ever since Rustenberg he has been mentally crumbling away.



5th-Horseman said:


> Yeah, but he played for England. According to the UK press that means he must be one of the best in the world right now.


What utter nonsense. Ever since the 2010 world cup the UK media has gone out of its way to berrate him, hence why he performed that 'offensive gesture' towards the press box at Upton Park after the West Ham vs Spurs game in 10-11. Even during his peak form at West Ham (before his succession of England howlers) he was constantly written off by the press as an England keeper in favour of genuine media darlings like Ben Foster and Chris Kirkland (Ray Clemence always suggested him for an _obvious reason_), they were also never good enough but were hyped up due to their big club connections.

The only time that Rob Green was hyped up by the national media was during the period that covered the end of Norwich's 03-04 Division 1 title winning campaign and the start of the 04-05 premier league campaign. He had just broken into the England squad and was playing out of his skin. He rightfully deserved praise.

Maybe certain sections of the local London media are biased towards him because of an agenda that is based on certain club affiliations, but for the past three years the national broadsheets and tabloids have constantly referred to him as 'world cup howler goalkeeper' while often mentioning his 'Rustenberg nightmare' regardless of whether he played good or bad. It was almost ridiculous during the 10-11 season because the media ran it as a season long story, if he was playing well he was ignored yet the first sign of a mistake would bring out all of the Rustenberg references. Last season he was out of the lime light due to playing in the second tier and his form (or should I say lack of it?) wasn't a priority to the national mainstream media. This season the media has been back on his case and probably with good reason. Even during the Norway vs England friendly the commentators/pundits struggled to give him praise for things he did well, claiming that he made a meal out of certain saves and looked nervous when calmly claiming the ball cleanly from high balls and crosses.

I've probably put more effort into this than I should really, but your comment is in complete contrast to reality. Your statement might work with other players but its not always the standard format.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*AVB lol. Fuck off. Calling for Spurs fans to give him time already. Says Friedel "deserves to keep his place" and Lloris was brought for the future. Which means Friedel is being dropped soon and he'll continue to be a moron.

Arsenal/Liverpool screams draw which means it'll be anything but a draw. Just give me Allen and Cazorla GOATing. Looooooooooooooooool at Walcott not starting again if true. Not sure where goals are supposed to come from here.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Expecting Liverpool to win this. 

At least they can score goals.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

AVB gonna fail again.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



EGame said:


> Expecting Liverpool to win this.
> 
> At least they can score goals.


Watch arsenal score three now.

Still not confident.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Liverpool/Arsenal will be a draw probably...Heard Evans in back for United so  Than again not sure if he's really an improvement from Carrick lol*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This match is going to suck balls and Liverpool the horrible spawny fucks will steal it.*















*Hopefully it'll be a great match and Arsenal destroy them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> Not sure where goals are supposed to come from here.


Podolski, Giroud, Cazorla...

not sure where goals are gonna come from ep

That's where the goals are *supposed* to come from.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GOAT CARL JENKINSON


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I don't get how Jenkinson is a footballer. Playing for Arsenal. Getting paid. It's not fucking fair!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i swear i'd be less of a liability than Jenkinson.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Diaby has actually been the best player on the pitch.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What does it mean when Diaby looks more of an attacking threat than Giroud or Podolski?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lol Gerrard.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Not surprised.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lmao

Gerrard can't play in this system, been their worst player this season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LuLuLuLuLLuLuLuLuKAS THE GOAT PODOLSKI


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Arsenal deserve the lead, looked far more dangerous

Liverpool just can't seem to control the ball at the moment


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cazorla GOATing like a GOAT who GOATS all the time on GOATS who don't GOAT as well as him. GOAT.









GOATING GOAT GOAT.










Better than that GOAT, GOATY GOAT GOAT.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GIROUD THE WOAT


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lmao Giroud :lmao

DIABY IS FUCKING GOATING!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LMAO Some guy posts 'Diaby is unplayable' and he suddenly becomes unplayable. 

Giroud, WOATS GOTTA WOAT


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Diaby is just taking the piss out of that Liverpool midfield now. Giroud is a donkey.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



danny_boy said:


> Arsenal deserve the lead, looked far more dangerous
> 
> Liverpool just can't seem to control the ball at the moment


taking the piss surely? Arsenal up until the goal were fucking dire. The only 2 who have been poor in terms of control are Suarez and Gerrard who's struggled all season.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Is it me or is Diaby kind of being *unplayable*?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










Mr Unplayable Abou Diaby. The GOAT Of all GOAT'S 

Seriously though pretty poor performance thus far. Arsenal deserve to lead. Suarez & Stevie especially have been poor as hell. Borini bar the first 10 minutes has just been quiet. The defence, Allen, Sahin & Sterling have been ok thus far just need to push on more.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

dat Diaby. great first half.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

would love to see sterling score


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Diaby and carzola are tearing us apart. Allen is by far our best player and sterling is looking dangerous. Borini doesn't look confident on the right. Gerrard and Suarez are poo. 

Need to get it together in the final third.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



HEISENBERG said:


> would love to see sterling score


You best just hope you score.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Diaby has been fantastic first half, constantly running through the midfield and dribbling past the Liverpool players with ease. Jenkinson has been the SOAT as expected. Giroud looks really unconfident every time a ball is played to him and he should have buried that chance.

Suarez has been poor as has Gerrard. Allen and Sterling have looked good and the same can be said for Sahin. 

As for United against Southampton, I think we'll get the 3 points but it might be tough as Southampton have yet to register any points thus far. They were great against City but not so much against Wigan so I'm hoping the latter team performance turns up today. We need the 3 points to keep the momentum going from last week but we need to keep a cleansheet. It's good to see we have four fit defenders with Evans returning and Buttner possibly making his debut and I can't wait to see Kagawa and RVP link up again today. If Nani does get a start, he better not pull any of that shit from two weeks ago against Everton.

I'm predicting a United win, 3-1. Please be rock solid defensively.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ok, my two cents from what I've seen....

Liverpool have been the best side for most part of the 1st half. Sterling looks the most threatening of the front trio. Don't know what Borini's playing. Johnson was the worst player out there. Terrible, just terrible. 

Arsenal on the other hand look pretty content with their play. Diaby's BOSSING it today, Cazorla with those magical touches is entertaining to watch. Don't know what AOC is doing, overrated if anything. 

Think they'll play out a draw. L'pool need to work on their final balls if they should stand any chance of winning though.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Jesus wept. Diaby.  Immense performance from the guy. Pretty disheartening to see him outrun the entire midfield whilst running with the ball.

Good first 20 minutes, as usual at home. Clueless after that.

Tiki-Taki-Toe is all well and good but somebody needs to let Gerrard know that the system isn't being introduced for him to play a 60-yard glory ball at the end of every bit of possession play. On that note, well in Gerrard for being the only Liverpool player to make a tackle.

Jenkinson and Mertesacker are having real Jeckyll and Hyde days so hopefully we can cash in on more inevitable mistakes from those two.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yaya Toure + Zinedine Zidane = Diaby in this game

Podolski and Cazorla have been excellent too.

Sterling is AOC without the hype and more talent.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Suarez, Stevie & Borini really need to get used to the system ASAP. Everyone else seems at least ok with it aside from those and those are the 3 we really need to be used to it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

bring on shelvey and push gerrard in the front 3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Need a goal....Brings on Downing 

:downing


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Need a goal....Brings on Downing
> 
> :downing


Surely it's his time now...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sterling just destroyed Chemberlain.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Giroud is fucking useless.

Has he even had a touch this entire half?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Reina. :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

THE GOAT CAZORLA 

R.I.P. LIVERPOOL.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Reina is just fucking all kinds of terrible.

This is hilarious to watch.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Reina's having a shit, shit week.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I don't quite know how Reina has managed to do that


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Nige™ said:


> Reina's having a shit, shit week.


He's been shit for over a year now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Best keeper in the world apparently

if de gea had the start to the season reina has had he would be slaughtered


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Reina isn't as good as De Gea, you'd expect more errors from him.

Cazorla has given Gerrard a lesson in that position today. 

The gooners Andre Santos song is a good one.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The rate of errors being made by Goalkeepers in the Premier League is alamring, you can accept them making the odd mistake every now and then but the amount being made already is unacceptable


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

its getting to the point where i'd rather see Doni play than Reina. He's fucking useless.

We need a striker that can finish. I'd even be fine with signing Owen right now. Someone who can stop fucking around and just score.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Surely this is the time to bring on Walcott? 0-2 up away from home with the other team committed to attacking.

Twice now they've broken forward with Aaron fucking Ramsey.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Jesus christ Giroud


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Walcott is being a twat though, Wenger is trying to put him in his place. Quite right too.

Lindegaard starts. Oh dear. Carrick back in midfield is good though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> Lindegaard, Rafael, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Carrick, Cleverley, Valencia, Kagawa, Welbeck & RVP
> de gea, Evans, Giggs, Hernandez, Nani, Scholes, Powell


hopefully welbeck is on the left and kagawa behind RVP


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> its getting to the point where i'd rather see Doni play than Reina. He's fucking useless.
> 
> We need a striker that can finish. I'd even be fine with signing Owen right now. Someone who can stop fucking around and just score.


Yeah Reina has become more and more of a liability as the years have gone on. He's entering Carra terrioty whereby he only gets games due to being here a long time and being a great servant in the past. Really want us to build up a new young keeper.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Surely this is the time to bring on Walcott? 0-2 up away from home with the other team committed to attacking.
> 
> *Twice now they've broken forward with Aaron fucking Ramsey.*


and he's looked like a star doing so. every brought out the backheel :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lindegaard, Rafael, Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Carrick, Cleverley, Valencia, Kagawa, Welbeck, RVP

Subs: De Gea, Powell, Giggs, Scholes, Evans, Nani, Hernandez.

---------------------------------------------------------------

De Gea getting dropped is ridiculous. Seriously ridiculous.

Rio is a very pleasant surprise though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Don't see the fuss with lindy over de gea, de gea isn't that much better.

No Ando what's up with him now, strong bench mind.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Is rotated considered dropped?

I just think :fergie wants to make Lindegaard feel involved, since he is a good goalkeeper.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Is rotated considered dropped?
> 
> I just think :fergie wants to make Lindegaard feel involved, since he is a good goalkeeper.


De gea is just a flashier shot stopper and has better distribution other than that not much between them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sunderland in 2 weeks. Draw it is then :kenny. We really need to sort it out ASAP


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck me fuck me fuck me.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

dat reina


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

De Gea isn't dropped as I wouldn't see why he would be as he was our best player against Everton and despite one mistake against Fulham, he had another solid game. I just think Ferguson wants to see how Anders does as there was a few interviews over pre-season saying they wanted both men to compete with each other for that #1 keepers spot.

Ferdinand starting is nice to see but I'm not too fussed on Evra starting as I really wanted to see how Buttner does. I'm also surprised Scholes isn't starting today and Anderson not being featured at all is quite a shock as he was great last week. Maybe an injury? Still, solid team and like United_07 said, I really hope Kagawa is playing behind RVP with Welbeck on the left.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Don't see the fuss with lindy over de gea, de gea isn't that much better.
> 
> No Ando what's up with him now, strong bench mind.


He's the younger, more talented keeper who we've invested a lot in. Also, I'm complaining more because there's just no stability in our team at all right now, particularly in defence. Yeah, let's not give De Gea a chance with two actual CB's in front of him. Fuck me.

Where are Welbeck and Kagawa playing?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Don't wanna jinx it but will rio last the whole match, good signs if he and evans can stay fit and we get jones/smalling back by october.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah Reina has become more and more of a liability as the years have gone on. He's entering Carra terrioty whereby he only gets games due to being here a long time and being a great servant in the past. Really want us to build up a new young keeper.


we should've been all over Lloris. 

We've only conceeded one goal so far this season that hasn't come off the back of a mistake (Gera's bullet). The rest, penalty vs West Brom b/c of Skrtel, Lukaku b/c of Johnson, Yaya due to Reina/Kelly, Tevez due to Skrtel, Hearts due to Reina and now Podolski due to Gerrard/Reina and Cazorla due to Reina.

We've only got goals off dead ball situations with Skrtel from a corner and Suarez off a free. Need a striker that can fucking finish. 

Would love to see how Assaidi goes when he gets a chance, wouldn't mind seeing Suso/Pacheco/Morgan get some time as well. Gerrard has been fucking shit so far this season. The formation we're playing is leaving Suarez on an island. Would much rather see him playing right up further behind the striker. As it is, Gerrard, Allen and Sahin/Shelvey/Lucas have been getting in each others way. I get that we want to play a passing game, but it doesn't help having out 3 mids bunched and our front 3 all alone. 

We've passed the ball well, kept the ball well, pressed off the ball well, but our final third options have been dire, and Reina needs to get a kick up the ass.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

"World class" Reina at it again. 


The good news is that Podolski and Cazorla were in my FF team.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I remember Liverpool used to be good. Back in the day. Shameful keeping by Reina.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sterling, Allen and Agger. :woy

Enrique, Gerrard, Suarez, Johnson, Reina, Borini. :kenny

Diaby. :messi

On the bright side, it's a lot easier to have patience when there is a clear system and a plan. 

Johnson has got to STOP beating a man and then playing that vanilla, ineffective ball somewhere in the general direction of the penalty area.

Oh well, onto the next one. September 15th?! FFFFFFFFFUUUUUU international break.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*As an Arsenal fan I think a lot of people are being quite harsh on Liverpool. The game was pretty even in all honesty, with us just about edging it. Sure we played well but that was only because Liverpool came out to play the game, where as teams like Stoke and Sunderland who we've played this season came-out and just sat-back. If Liverpool did that today and it finished 0-0 they would have been slaughtered for a lack of ambition.

They're just taking a bit of time to adjust to a new manager/system but once they do, they should be a decent force.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I recall that a couple of days ago, half this forum was saying Diaby was rubbish? Where they go? :


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

dat uplayable diaby :wenger


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Jamie Redknapp should not have a job.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> I recall that a couple of days ago, half this forum was saying Diaby was rubbish? Where they go? :


And Mertesacker. Remember how he always gets dominated when he comes up against fast players? :


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

rawk blaming :fergie and fergie association for the loss


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lol my best mate is a Liverpool fan and over these last few years I've really enjoying rubbing it in his face every time we've beaten them or they fail but now I'm just starting to feel bad for him and Liverpool fans in general


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverpool are a club in crisis, at Anfield as well won't help BR


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wonder if we get the long awaited Stringer appearance in the next few hours?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Green Light said:


> Lol my best mate is a Liverpool fan and over these last few years I've really enjoying rubbing it in his face every time we've beaten them or they fail but now *I'm just starting to feel bad for him and Liverpool fans in general*




Snap out of it. 


I don't think the game was that even, I think Arsenal, considering they were playing away from home, were pretty dominant. Liverpool may have had more chances, but the Arsenal ones were better worked and far more likely to have resulted in goals.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We don't need Batman; we've got Robin. We don't need ALADDIN; we've got Abou! :cool2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Some RAWK comments from todays game...



> To be fair, we got fucked over by the ref again!!!





> I'm so fucking sick of the BLATANT CORRUPTION in this game I seriously feel like fucking it off altogether. Fuck my fucking life





> as per usual thanks to fucking Sky and Mister Fergusons influence on the bent FA it goes unnoticed (Penalty to Suarez)





> Football is a cruel mistress. A cruel, morbidly-obese, heroin-addict, constantly pregnant, 3 boxes-of-wine-a-day mistress.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










Strikes again


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Can always rely on RAWK for some good laughs.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> I recall that a couple of days ago, half this forum was saying Diaby was rubbish? Where they go? :


Still here, awestruck.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I will say that Liverpool should have had a penalty with the Vermaelen tug on Suarez which by the letter of the law is a penalty but it would of been soft and if you toss into the fact that Suarez has a bit of a reputation for being a bit over dramtic then I can understand why Mr Webb didn't award a penalty


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Calum said:


> Can always rely on RAWK for some good laughs.


Already someone saying that Rodgers needs to go :downing


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Some RAWK comments from todays game...


Which one of those truisms do you disagree with? CONSPIRACY. :no:

Hilarious to think that not only are there people typing those things, but you really get the sense that they believe them. :lol




Van Persie looking sharp. I'm sure Southampton used to play somewhere different. Somewhere better.:hmm:

*EDIT.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Already someone saying that Rodgers needs to go :downing





> Originally Posted by Toshandcalli
> Could not agree more. BR , whatever his qualities are (and I have yet to see any evidence of any positive changes) is tactically naive. Do I want him learning his trade through a series of mistakes at our club? No. I do not. Frankly, I want Rafa back. if not Rafa, then kenny, but BR has to go.


:kenny


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Holy shit. Diaby was immense. Shame he will be hurt in a few weeks. 

Arteta was good too. 

If this team can stay healthy...for once...we are a clear cut top four side.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

southampton with a superb passing game


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Abandon ship


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LAMBERT!!!!!!!!!

De Gea would of stopped that one :troll


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wow, what a shit start and yet again we concede a goal. Why the fuck is Rafael the only man marking Lambert?

Kagawa has been sloppy so far and he's not linked well with Cleverley. Our midfield looks out of synch and we've been very slow and careless last 10 minutes.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Not surprised Southampton have taken the lead.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We look so so unsettled as a team.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lambert!!! 



IncapableNinja said:


> > Originally Posted by Toshandcalli
> > Could not agree more. BR , whatever his qualities are (and I have yet to see any evidence of any positive changes) is tactically naive. Do I want him learning his trade through a series of mistakes at our club? No. I do not. Frankly, I want Rafa back. if not Rafa, then kenny, but BR has to go.
> 
> 
> ...


Sack Rodgers get RAFA or KENNY back. Seems legit :kenny


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United never look likely for a cleansheet anymore.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fucking hell, Villa up on Newcastle too. Bizzaro


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good start from southampton. 

Think united will come back though


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I would love it if Rafa came back, the fat delusional nobhead.

I've heard this guy is in need of a job though. :troll


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wow, we look so uncreative in midfield. Just slowing the tempo down a lot and then doing nothing with it.

As I say that we go and score. Better from United there but still, pick things up a bit. We've been so slow passing the ball at times and Southampton have capitalised well from it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Van Persie!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

ONE MAN TEAM :rvp


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dat RVP

And fuck you Clark


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good finish from RVP.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:rvp

*Valencia - quality ball*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:rvp


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










Bring him back!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Don't worry boys, Rodgers is just trolling everyone.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wilshere back in a month. :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> And Mertesacker. Remember how he always gets dominated when he comes up against fast players? :


He wasn't very good today. Nice rose tinted glasses though. 



5th-Horseman said:


> Snap out of it.
> 
> 
> I don't think the game was that even, I think Arsenal, considering they were playing away from home, were pretty dominant. Liverpool may have had more chances, but the Arsenal ones were better worked and far more likely to have resulted in goals.


:kobe

Arsenal were good but dominant? Laughable. They had a few good chances, Giroud blew one, but there is no way in hell Reina should let that 2nd goal through and even on the first goal it hits his foot. Game was fairly even, and i'd say we played far far better than Arsenal did in the first 30-35 minutes, we were just really toothless. Passing is all well and ogod but you need to put the ball in the net and we simply cannot seem to do that atm. 2nd half we had absolutely nothing, shameful performance.



danny_boy said:


> I will say that Liverpool should have had a penalty with the Vermaelen tug on Suarez which by the letter of the law is a penalty but it would of been soft and if you toss into the fact that Suarez has a bit of a reputation for being a bit over dramtic then I can understand why Mr Webb didn't award a penalty


We had 2 softer pens given against us vs West Brom. If it was anyone else in our side getting tugged there it would've been a pen. Suarez has the reputation and he invariably overacts it even when he is fouled.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Wilshere back in a month of Sundays. :mark:


:wenger


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Urgh, we've looked so poor since equalising. Constantly giving the ball away, no flow to our game and our midfield has looked anonymous. Kagawa hasn't even been in the game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lambert kinda looks like daniel bryan


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Not going to lie...

midfield of wilshere, Diaby, and arteta with cazorla on the wing..

Full erection. Yep. :kobe3


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

if only you could play reina every game too so you could actually score :terry1


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> He wasn't very good today. Nice rose tinted glasses though.


He was our best defender and we kept a clean sheet. He had a good performance. Certainly better than the impending doom most were predicting of him.

We were better on the day, I don't see how that can be argued. Liverpool were dictating things for the majority of the game, but it's worth noting that we actually had more possession up until we took the lead. And obviously once we took the lead, we were happy to drop deeper and look for counter attacks and let Liverpool be the more proactive of the sides while we become more reactive.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> He was our best defender and we kept a clean sheet. He had a good performance. Certainly better than the impending doom most were predicting of him.
> 
> We were better on the day, I don't see how that can be argued. Liverpool were dictating things for the majority of the game, but it's worth noting that we actually had more possession up until we took the lead. And obviously once we took the lead, we were happy to drop deeper and look for counter attacks and let Liverpool be the more proactive of the sides while we become more reactive.


Verm was your best defender by a long way.

Not saying you weren't better. I said you weren't dominant. 

oh and you guys had less possession when you took the lead, after the goal you guys settled in and played well.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What a disappointing first half from United. You'd think after the last two games where we conceded stupid goals that Ferguson would drive that into the players and demand a cleansheet. Nope, we concede yet another stupid goal where Rafael was the only defender marking Lambert. Stupid, stupid, stupid.

Our midfield have been non-existent; Cleverley has been poor, Carrick has given the ball away countless times and Kagawa has been handled with ease. RVP has held the ball well but done nothing except score a good equalising goal. Welbeck has been so uncomfortable on that left wing and Valencia got more involved towards the end of the first half. 

I'd bring Scholes and Nani on at some point in the second half. We need to stop playing such slow tempo football as Southampton are picking off our predictable passes with ease. The pressure they've applied to our midfield and the way they've dominated the midfield has been impressive to watch.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We play the worst football. The worst. 

We dropped/sold Berbatov because he's too slow for our style of play? A team of corpses could play at a higher tempo than this.

Kagawa has been really poor, as have Cleverley/Carrick. You can really see there's no familiarity with the 3, I'd bring Scholes on to maybe settle things down, it's a clusterfuck of fuckery right now. Valencia and RVP bailed us out with some great play. Welbeck looks lost.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Verm was our worst defender. Got caught of out position loads of times. made a poor clearance or two. Sure he makes some nice blocks, but the positives don't outweigh the negatives.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> Verm was our worst defender.


Jenkinson says hello. Was fine when Raheem was running at him but he was dire with the ball at his feet and almost gifted some opportunities for Borini in the first half. Was out of position a few times in the first half as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I thought Verm was good. 

I am damn excited about three clean sheets against three clubs who should challenge for Europa league spots. Two on the road, to boot. 

Awesome. Arteta is a class defensive mid. Fuck Song. We don't need you!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> He was our best defender and we kept a clean sheet. He had a good performance. Certainly better than the impending doom most were predicting of him.
> 
> We were better on the day, I don't see how that can be argued. Liverpool were dictating things for the majority of the game, but it's worth noting that we actually had more possession up until we took the lead. And obviously once we took the lead, we were happy to drop deeper and look for counter attacks and let Liverpool be the more proactive of the sides while we become more reactive.


*Mertesacker has a better game than Vermerlean? :lol

No.

Typical uncreative away performance from United. Rafael is still a liability at RB.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Also... 


He drives how he wants, he drives how he wants, Andre Santos, he drives how he wants!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> Verm was our worst defender.


:kobe

*The "when he/we want(s)" chants are doing my head in at every match now too.*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

BR just confirmed Andy Carroll can be called back...what a crock


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i'd call him back right now tbh. Having him as an option is better than relying entirely on Suarez/Borini.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Jenkinson made over 10 successful tackles, so yeah, bad game by him :insert dumb smiley here:

All my trusted gooner source on t'internets thought Merte was our best defender on the day (and most aren't even fans of the guy) and well they all know much more about football than you lot.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Sorry, forgot that we don't understand football. Carry on.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

To be fair, I thought the entire team played exceptional defensively. 

You don't get a clean sheet at Anfield with weak links.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> Jenkinson made over 10 successful tackles, so yeah, bad game by him :insert dumb smiley here:
> 
> All my trusted gooner source on t'internets thought Merte was our best defender on the day (and most aren't even fans of the guy) and well they all know much more about football than you lot.


are they www.delusioncentral.com and www.wereafeederclubnow.com ique2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This is fucking scandalous..


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GOATHAMPTON GONNA GOATHAMPTON.

PATRICE, WOATS GOTTA WOAT.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Our away form is terrible. Again I'm not surprised.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

who was the one on here last season saying evra was the best lb in the prem :lmao. woeful


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Mertesacker had flashes of brilliance between horrible errors. Played much better 2nd half, though. 

Agreed with the general consensus that Vermaelen had... GOALLLL! SCHNEEBLY! 

that Vermaelen had a better game than Mertesacker. Was a total wall in the last 30 minutes and not a total clown in the first 30, either. Then again, what do we know? :lol


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:evra to be a footballer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Evra needs to retire.

United going to struggle with terrible full backs all season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *Sorry, forgot that we don't understand football. Carry on.*


You genuinely don't though. T-C understands football. A couple of others guys here have a good grasp on it. But there are plenty of guys here that don't understand it at all. They don't watch football systematically or analytically but rather like a stream of just highlights. When I watch our centre backs, I pay acute awareness to their positioning, and how they respond to danger. When Liverpool bombarded towards the end, Verm was able to get in front of a lot of things and clear a lot of balls, all well and good. But when we were higher up the pitch and affording Liverpool more space, he wasn't coping well at all, and not covering the space quickly enough. He was the source of a lot of our nerviness in the first half.

EDIT - I missed a goal by typing this out like a geek :sad: I'm falling asleep watching this anyway, so I'll just go to bed.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

RIP patRICE EVRA.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> *Jenkinson made over 10 successful tackles*, so yeah, bad game by him :insert dumb smiley here:


After giving the ball away.


Bananas said:


> All my trusted* gooner *source on t'internets thought Merte was our best defender on the day (and most aren't even fans of the guy) and well *they all know much more about football than you lot.*




Gooner's knowing more about football....


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Surely buttner is no worse than evra ?

On comes Scholes.....please don't get sent off.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

hey united










UMAD AT MIDS, UMAD


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What a fucking strike by Ben Arfa... Just sublime!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cazorla, Podolski and now Schneiderlin, so proud of my Fantasy Football boys :terry1



Evra is complete dross. Past it worse than Carragher or Gary Neville in his last season.


My arse was Vermalean Arsenals worst defender today. He was solid and dependable whereas Jenkinson was solid and dependable only up to the point when he either gave the ball away or sprayed a pass to the middle of fucking nowhere.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Nani on for Kagawa.* :bs:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

got laughed at for saying i prefer lescott to vidic. at least lescott hasn't been raped by lambert


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Surely Vidic is still hurt? 

What a drop in form. From world class to....this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Vidic also looks like he's lost a ton of weight.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> got laughed at for saying i prefer lescott to vidic. at least lescott hasn't been raped by lambert


I think Vidic is really over-rated.

If United lose this, they will be 6 points behind chelsea, and 4 behind City already


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Vidic has been shit by his previously brilliant standards, but Evra has hardly helped matters by "Evra-ing" it up.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Just a shame that Holman didn't close down Ben Arfa quicker, seems like he was waiting for Vlaar to come and do it.

Nice to see Gabby back on the pitch. Glad he's fit again.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

penalty !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Terrible tackle.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hooiveld you stupid stupid boy

EDIT: Kelvin Davies you GOAT GOAT GOAT Keeper


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FUUUUUCK !!


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:rvp


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

low and to the left. where have i seen that before ique2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

SORRY RVP

GOATS GOTTA WOAT


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



EGame said:


> RIP patRICE EVRA.


Pat Rice Evra?

:wenger


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lmao Ben Arfa just smashes the ball at Bent's face... That must have hurt.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This has been nonsense all around.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

One of the most disjointed displays. RVP trying that and executing it as badly as that is unforgivable in the circumstances. Awful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Serves you United fans right who laugh at Chelsea's defence and midfield, when yours is only marginally better at best.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ours is shite, it allows us to when others are shite too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey Villa fans, how are my guys Guzan and Lichaj doing?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Don't worry. All the other teams will be fucked when we eventually buy every attacking mid in football.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fucking hell, Ireland. You could have at least got it on target not slice it wide. Was nicely setup as well.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fergie feeling DA HEAT


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:carrick fucking incompetent


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Carrick offering nothing but sideways passes or 10 yard passes to people who are being closely marked, does not move us forward or help keep possesion.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Hey Villa fans, how are my guys Guzan and Lichaj doing?


Guzan has done very well, had no chance with the Ben Arfa goal, though. Still hasn't made terrible mistakes.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This is gutless. Absolutely gutless.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Awful Awful marking there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

One man team.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Phew! :rvp


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What an awful goal to concede. Watch them win it now


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

thats a point then.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Unbelievably awful way for SOTON to throw away a win.

Ferdinand was unmarked for about 40 seconds. :lol

:rvp :rvp :rvp


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Arsenal fans going to suicide.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Called it. Flukey bastards


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

so seabs does this count as great teams getting points from shit performances like ours apparently dont?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Should've been 4 *:rvp


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Holy shit. Southampton bottle it again :rvp


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lol, :rvp GOAT.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Of course, goal Persie scores in Fergie time.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Luv you Van Persie *


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Unbelievable. Hugely undeserved. Van Persie is a different class, but the difference scholes made when he came on shouldn't be overlooked. Finally gave us a bit of control in midfield. 

We were still very poor though.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Southampton need to resign as club right F'N NOW!

Pathetic.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



EGame said:


> SORRY RVP
> 
> GOATS GOTTA WOAT


8*D 8*D 8*D


:rvp



anyway lucky to get the 3 points


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What

The

Fuck


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Incredible.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

HE SCORES WHEN HE WANTS, HE SCORES WHEN HE WAAAAAANTS, ROBIN VAN PERSIE, HE SCORES WHEN HE WANTS!


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Southampton's manager cost them the game.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Feel for them.

They were robbed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Poor bloke still has to carry teams 8*D

Motherfucker was the difference today. My fantasy captain so I gotta be grateful for the points.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



TheF1BOB said:


> Southampton need to resign as club right F'N NOW!
> 
> Pathetic.


Pipe down.

They bossed the top two from last season in the opening two weeks and were unlucky to lose both games. Could turn the majority of the bottom half of the table over if they play this way all season.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Van Persie on Fergies 1000th game!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fucking Southampton have done that twice already. fpalm

RVP is a cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


















:rvp


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> :rvp


This needs to be seen as much as possible.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:rvp :rvp :rvp :rvp :rvp :rvp

That is what football is about fucking love it.


Now for the rant, saints deserved something but we are tactical inept it's obvious how teams will attack us yet fergie/staff do fuck all again defensively shaky. Why on earth did we not enquire for dembele please someone explain that mental decision. We also miss a fit rooney and stop starting welbeck out wide ffs.

But anyway phew. Love looking back seen this thread full of the united haters during the game :fergie


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LOL @ Southampton. Bottlers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice one man team, United. 

But he's a really fucking good man. fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

SAVE US BUTTNER and SMALLING/JONES.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Incredible game. Pure torture for 87 minutes.

Very disjointed and concerning display. Cleverley, Kagawa and Carrick were just so, so poor. Defensively we're still all over the place. Evra with a standard mare and Vidic continuing to struggle. I know they need a run of games, but I'd be very tempted to throw Evans in and see how he does.

Really love the urgency Scholes, Nani and especially Hernandez brought to the side. They looked hungry and all 3 should be considered for the next game.

RVP, I don't know what to say. I genuinely wanted to kill him after the penalty. Outrageously stupid thing to do given the circumstances, terrible execution on top of it. The finish though, holy f**k...Incredible. Absolutely world class.

Going forward I'm pleased we have a break. This team needs to settle together and get more familiar with each other.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Incredible game. Pure torture for 87 minutes.
> 
> Very disjointed and concerning display. Cleverley, Kagawa and Carrick were just so, so poor. Defensively we're still all over the place. Evra with a standard mare and Vidic continuing to struggle. I know they need a run of games, but I'd be very tempted to throw Evans in and see how he does.
> 
> ...



Welbeck should be dropped or play up top with RVP.

I agree Nani, Scholes and Hernandez improved us.

Carrick, Rafael and evra were awful awful awful and Valencia was average but i expect him to hit form soon.

We don't look fluid or like a team at times this season especially compared to what i saw from the Gunners. I'm sick of fergie and the coaching not doing anything tactically to combat the direct/diagonal balls targetting our fullbacks.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Southampton should have got something out of the game, but United had a special advantage this time. We wore a kit that didn't render us invisible. Always helps.

Despite his hattie, I've just realised the terrible truth behind RVP's move to United.

I now have to listen to that fucking White Stripes chant that fucking well ruined my enjoyment of the Euro fucking Championships for me every fucking time that fucking cunt Robin van Perfect scores a god damn fucking goal.

Every fucking time he scores.

Please, please, please _PLEASE _terrace fans, get a new chant for him and get it before he scores again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

How the hell was Rafael awful? One of our better players, great cross for the 2nd goal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> How the hell was Rafael awful? One of our better players, great cross for the 2nd goal.


Once he learns how to fully defend and not be erratic he'll be a top fullback.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Once he learns how to fully defend and not be erratic he'll be a top fullback.


Fuck defence. We're Man United.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

you mean rafael the guy who hasn't worked out he's a defender and thinks he's a winger? constantly caught out of position and bombing down the flanks. if luiz gets criticised for his defensive displays then rafael should be too


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> you mean rafael the guy who hasn't worked out he's a defender and thinks he's a winger? constantly caught out of position and bombing down the flanks. if luiz gets criticised for his defensive displays then rafael should be too


Sadly most united fans overrate him, in these type games i'd much prefer a smalling or jones at right back. the fullbacks we have we should be playing a 3 at the back with wingbacks because neither evra/rafael can seem to defend in a 4 anymore especially with no cover from the wingers (looking at welbeck)


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Arsenal fans would surely be :bron3 

But dammit, RVP is pure class. Was actually :lmao ing when he missed the penalty. Didn't know he had something else in his locker.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Suppose to be top 2 in the prem and one of the better european teams and we don't have a world class fullback or ball winner in midfield?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

says micah is crap, rates rafael. couldn't make it up


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Micah would walk into our side but i'd prefer we had clichy right now. Please Buttner to the rescue there is lower league fullbacks that know the basics better than the current evra.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> says micah is crap, rates rafael. couldn't make it up


You know IrishJet. If you have not played for United, you are incredibly overrated.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Oh shit wigan next :side: and then our yearly toothless display at anfield.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Very good performance from Arsenal today, encouraging. Santi Cazorla is the boss, £16m, fucking steal. Other than Sterling and Allen, Liverpool were fucking dire. I hope Sahin is happy with his choice, he wouldn't get in our team anyway. I mean he's good, but he ain't no Abou Diaby, GOATed Liverpool out today.  

Feel bad for the Saints, the two games I've seen them in this season they've looked really good. They played with no fear for 80 minutes and it paid off. It's a shame everybody is shit scared of the mancs, they aren't _that_ good. Talk about a one man team :cool2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Oh shit wigan next :side: and then our yearly toothless display at anfield.


I hope that game has Red Nev on commentary.

94th minute winner for United and Nev's headphones and mic go flying when he crowd surfs down to the pitch and joins in the celebrations.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Rafael was actually one of our best defenders in the second half of last season. He was showing a lot of maturity in the position and wasn't bombing down the right wing as much and actually was solid defensively. However, this season he's been very hit and miss at the back. Going forward, he's a threat but he leaves a lot of space when our attack doesn't go quite to plan. I can understand the criticism for him but he's only what? 21/22 years of age, he still has time to develop.

At least with Rafael though, you know he will work hard. Unlike Evra, who was absolutely woeful today and such a liability. Rafael is called a liability but Evra is something else. The guy is not a threat going forward, is slow getting back and leaves acres of space for the opposing team to attack and he doesn't even try to win the ball in the air. Look at Rafael, he actually won a few balls in the air and tried. Evra? He didn't even try and looked so lethargic today. Another good example is look at RVP's first goal today, Clyne slipped but tried quickly to get back to his feet to block the shot. Evra fell over and just stayed lying there, didn't even try to recover. Utterly useless.

I'm hoping after this display he'll be dropped with Buttner getting a chance now. Evra needs a rocket up his ass as for a couple of years now he's been a disaster.

Anyway, as for the performance, we were poor. Sure, we had more possession but for 75 minutes, our midfield was anonymous. Cleverley/Carrick/Kagawa were all poor and didn't link well with each other in the 3-man midfield. Southampton were absolutely tremendous in midfield, completely overpowered us and constantly pressured us into making sloppy passes and mistakes. I said it time and time again, we need a new central midfielder and today proved that. It has been so depressing seeing all these teams buying more central midfielders and we don't bother for another season when it should be top of our priority list. Hopefully Ferguson realises this come January.

Furthermore, Welbeck looked so uncomfortable on the left wing and his first touches on the ball were dreadful today. Valencia got better as the match wore on and RVP did work hard. What he was thinking with that penalty I'll never know and from his interview, even he seems baffled by what he was doing and at least he showed frustration with his abysmal penalty attempt. Besides that one stupid error, he was absolute class getting the hattrick and securing the 3 points for United. The third goal in particular was fantastic, what a header and the technique was spot on.

Defensively, we were all over the place and it needs to be sorted quickly as I was really hoping we'd obtain a cleansheet today but no, we conceded two goals from poor defending. Again, why was Rafael left to mark Lambert? Plus, what Evra was doing for Southampton's second goal I'll never know. As for individual performances in defence, Rafael was great going forward but he needs to choose the right time going forward as a few times he left a lot of space down that flank. He improved on this last season but this season he has been quite erratic. Still, he worked hard, was good going forward and linking with Valencia and supplied a lovely cross to set up the second United goal.

Evra was shit. See above for more details. Drop him. In regards to Vidic and Ferdinand, you can tell they're not 100% fit yet. Ferdinand did get better as time went on and won a lot of headers in the air for us and Vidic, despite being a yard slower and looking like he's lost some weight, did look decent at times. Hopefully after a few games he will be back to beast mode and the Ferdinand/Vidic partnership will be back to its best. 

It was also nice to see Hernandez show a lot of energy when he came off the bench and get some praise from Ferguson at the end. He really worked hard, making some dangerous runs and caused some problems for the Southampton back four. Nani also did well when he came on and his cross was actually really good to help Van Persie get the winning goal. Scholes, still a terrific player at 37 years old. He really changed the game when he came on and it helped improve us slightly.

Anders was alright but his distribution was really bad.

Still, we got the win despite a shocking performance. Our midfield and defence needs working on and we need to start picking up the tempo a lot more. This slow passing style is not going to help us in the long-run.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> I'm hoping after this display he'll be dropped with Buttner getting a chance now. Evra needs a rocket up his ass as for a couple of years now he's been a disaster.


I take it you haven't watched much Eredivisie? Can't believe you're calling for the Dutch left sided Jenkinson to be played over Evra :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> says micah is crap, rates rafael. couldn't make it up


LOL, sucking off your 3rd choice right back. Rafael is SO much better. Not a single coach in the fucking world outside of Stuart Pearce (retarded) rates that piece of garbage.

He wasn't really caught out of position too often and when he was he had the recovery speed to get back, strange criticism, and it's not as if he didn't have reason to get forward, we needed the support and he brought it, he made the fucking equalizing goal happen. He wasn't out of position for the goal, just caught in a horrible mismatch, not much he could do. 

Effectively agame winning goal and game winning cross in two games. Gets compared to Micah Richards, the fuck out of here with that shit.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I take it you haven't seen Evra the last couple of years? Evra has been so poor and has been our worst defender so trying Buttner isn't a bad suggestion. Buttner has actually looked solid for the reserves (yes it's the reserves I know) but still he can't be worse than Evra... right?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> says micah is crap, rates rafael. couldn't make it up


Personally I don't rate either of them. I'm incredibly jealous that city have zabaleta though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Pleased hernandez looked lively and sharp, depends how we setup vs wigan i would not mind him and rvp starting together could be a tad risky the way wigan setup and how they play.

The trio of Carrick/clev/Kagawa disappointed me beyond belief whether it was carrick playing so poor or kagawa been marked out of the game for the most part or the slow zombie tempo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Pleased hernandez looked lively and sharp, depends how we setup vs wigan i would not mind him and rvp starting together could be a tad risky the way wigan setup and how they play.


Agreed. Was also pleased to hear Ferguson acknowledging how well he done in his interview. Looked very hungry and you could see he was desperate to make an impact. I always like bringing him on when we're not playing well. Quite few times he's bailed us out in that scenario.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> You know IrishJet. If you have not played for United, you are incredibly overrated.


If it makes you feel better - I think Phil Jones, Patrice Evra (Still), Ashley Young, Tom Cleverley and Wayne Rooney are very overrated.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Some guy on twitter:



> I am more amused than I should be by the Villa fans' chant of "Geordie Shore is f****** s***" #avfc


u mad Shep? :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hopefully in the next month they can sort out this disjointed attacking play and get some team defensive work, many times today and vs everton it seemed the team didn't know how to defend as a unit.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> If it makes you feel better - I think Phil Jones, Patrice Evra (Still), Ashley Young, Tom Cleverley and Wayne Rooney are very overrated.


You forgot DDDDG aka David 'DROPPED' 'Donut-stealer' De Gea.

Oh and Kagawa who is shit and is a total pussy, always backing out of tackles unlike BRAVE Villa getting a BRAVE point at Newcastle.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yet more proof we needed a striker on deadline day. I hate owen but I would take him right now as he can at least finish. Reina needs to get his act together. A few years ago he was world class but right now he has been total shite. Give doni a couple of games. Can't be worse then Reina at the moment.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Europa league syndrome for newcastle? expected them to win quite comfortably today.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> so seabs does this count as great teams getting points from shit performances like ours apparently dont?


*Same story. Played shit, totally undeserving of anything but sneak the points through defensive errors.*


Irish Jet said:


> LOL, sucking off your 3rd choice right back. Rafael is SO much better. Not a single coach in the fucking world outside of Stuart Pearce (retarded) rates that piece of garbage.
> 
> He wasn't really caught out of position too often and when he was he had the recovery speed to get back, strange criticism, and it's not as if he didn't have reason to get forward, we needed the support and he brought it, he made the fucking equalizing goal happen. He wasn't out of position for the goal, just caught in a horrible mismatch, not much he could do.
> 
> Effectively agame winning goal and game winning cross in two games. Gets compared to Micah Richards, the fuck out of here with that shit.


*Richards is a better defender (the position which Rafael is actually supposed to play). Neither are overly great though but I'd feel much more confident with Richards at RB than Rafael right now.

Struggling now to see how we win the league with Evra and Rafael at wing backs unless City slip up. Total nightmare. Still relying on Scholes to dig us out of holes. You could tell RVP had fucked up the penalty from the slow mo on his face as soon as he hit it. More than made up for it at least. 

Need to sort this defence and CM out urgently. *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *Same story. Played shit, totally undeserving of anything but sneak the points through defensive errors.*
> 
> 
> *Richards is a better defender (the position which Rafael is actually supposed to play). Neither are overly great though but I'd feel much more confident with Richards at RB than Rafael right now.
> ...



Cm has needed sorting for 2-3 years so don't expect it to happen in jan, i'm still hoping scholes/clev/carrick can still form some sort of solid defensive/attacking partnership. It's worrying that 37 paul scholes is still the best cm we have and has been since keane left. which is what 7 years?

Defence we just need all cb's fit and rafael/evra to learn positioning and basics or bring in buttner.


It's annoying valencia/Nani don't click and hit top form at the same time, if that happened it would be a delight to watch.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*I'd like to see Cleverly/Scholes paired in the middle more but Fergie isn't likely to drop Carrick. Really hope Fletcher is the player he was before when he comes back. *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *I'd like to see Cleverly/Scholes paired in the middle more but Fergie isn't likely to drop Carrick. Really hope Fletcher is the player he was before when he comes back. *


While that partnership has it's pluses they'd get overrun especially against teams who always play a 3 or let's say a tema that has yaya unless rooney/kagawa put in a big shift then it could work nicely.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I can't help but think that Cleverley is highly overrated by most United supporters at this stage. He still isn't a patch on the master.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



T-C said:


> I can't help but think that Cleverley is highly overrated by most United supporters at this stage. He still isn't a patch on the master.


He is mainly because he has come through the youth system, don't get me wrong a good young talent but not as good as many united fans believe.

We need a Vidal/M'vila i'm hoping i will not be harping on about this in 12 months because it is sounding like a broken record even if it is facts.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cleverley has been terrible this season. Terrible. I really wanted him to live up to the promise he showed at the start of last year but he's just been so disappointing since, gave him a pass at the end of last season because I thought he may be struggling with fitness, no such excuses this time around. Even Anderson looked better in the short time we've seen of him this season.

Amazed so many United fans don't rate Rafa on here. I genuinely believe he'll be one of the best RB's in the league by the end of the season.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Already someone saying that Rodgers needs to go :downing


That was me.









Enjoy your rep btw. :wenger


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> He is mainly because he has come through the youth system, don't get me wrong a good young talent but not as good as many united fans believe.
> 
> We need a Vidal/M'vila i'm hoping i will not be harping on about this in 12 months because it is sounding like a broken record even if it is facts.


I haven't seen much of M'Vila but Vidal would be ideal. Someone with a bit of drive.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










:suarez1 :suarez1 :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



T-C said:


> I haven't seen much of M'Vila but Vidal would be ideal. Someone with a bit of drive.


M'vila just because he's a ball winner, it wouldn't even have to be a high profile player just someone who is naturally a cm and a ball winner at that with drive and physically strong.

And irish i do like rafael just he really irks me sometimes watching him defend, same goes for nani i love him but sometimes he is frustrating to watch.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *Same story. Played shit, totally undeserving of anything but sneak the points through defensive errors.*
> 
> 
> *Richards is a better defender (the position which Rafael is actually supposed to play). Neither are overly great though but I'd feel much more confident with Richards at RB than Rafael right now.
> ...


City aren't exactly great defensively right now either. They can be got at. Look at the league so far. Everyone is conceding goals. Barely any cleansheets. At this moment it's about who scores the most. Maybe later on defences will tighten and we will really see who has the meanest one.

Strangely the only team that looks good in defence is Arsenal :| The fuck is that about?!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You're not alone Mozza 

Ive got this to look forward to in December:










Sorry about the image size


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> :lmao Ben Arfa just smashes the ball at Bent's face... That must have hurt.


BRAVE Darren Bent not using his arms to protect himself like Rodwell did against Liverpool.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> City aren't exactly great defensively right now either. They can be got at. Look at the league so far. Everyone is conceding goals. Barely any cleansheets. At this moment it's about who scores the most. Maybe later on defences will tighten and we will really see who has the meanest one.
> 
> Strangely the only team that looks good in defence is Arsenal :| The fuck is that about?!


Steve Bould is the saviour of all things defence. It's official.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hams is on fine form tonight.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Cleverley has been terrible this season. Terrible. I really wanted him to live up to the promise he showed at the start of last year but he's just been so disappointing since, gave him a pass at the end of last season because I thought he may be struggling with fitness, no such excuses this time around. Even Anderson looked better in the short time we've seen of him this season.
> 
> Amazed so many United fans don't rate Rafa on here. I genuinely believe he'll be one of the best RB's in the league by the end of the season.


I think Cleverley just needs a bit of time. Look how well he played when he was partnered with Anderson last season before getting injured. This season, he hasn't started as well (although I thought he was good against Everton) but he may need some time to get back into the swing of things. Especially taking into account he's been partnered with 3 different midfielders in 3 games, that might be slightly unsettling. I'm sure he'll regain his form. I'm surprised Anderson wasn't featured though, hope he hasn't picked up an injury already.

As for your last comment, I rate Rafael highly, he's actually one of my favourite players for United as I genuinely believe he'll become good in a few years and he's always been exciting to watch. He just needs to have 30+ games a season and have a consistent run in that right back spot and I think he'll do fine. People saying he's rubbish is way off with their comments, I can understand some criticism he gets but not the ones where they go overboard. He showed last season how good he can be but he needs to avoid getting the numerous injuries per season he keeps getting and stop being so erratic at times going forward. He was much more calm last season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Steve Bould is the saviour of all things defence. It's official.


Indeed. I think we need to give ol' Desailly a phone call...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hollywood Hams said:


> That was me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You fucking dick :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Where were all the Villa fans today? Was very surprised at the minibus load of people that turned up. Strange. 

We were awful today. Thank the lord for Ben Arfa to save us again, just like Spurs. Another wonder goal, this time with his weaker foot. If Cabaye and Cisse would like to actually turn up this season that would be wonderful. Oh and the Simpson injury leaves us with 1 full back. Knew it would happen at some point but 1 day after the window is not good. Our set pieces were some of the worst I've ever seen. Haven't got going at all this season, been poor in every single game. The break could do them good. 

HBA smashing the ball into Bents face was Bernard/Robert mark II, needs to be gif'd.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

villa are the true champs of the premier league

so brave 

:wilkins


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Steve Bould is the saviour of all things defence. It's official.


I know it's awful to witness, i miss the days of the leaky arsenal defence.

You know who fergie needs to call? The greatest assistant he has had the mighty Carlos Queiroz.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I know it's awful to witness, i miss the days of the leaky arsenal defence.
> 
> You know who fergie needs to call? The greatest assistant he has had the mighty Carlos Queiroz.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

just seen this 









Ruud van Nistelrooy: First goal: Fulham. First hattrick: Southampton. 










Robin van Persie: First goal: Fulham. First hattrick: Southampton.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hopefully he wins more with us than Ruud did.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good find. 

GOATS gotta GOAT.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> villa are the true champs of the premier league
> 
> so brave
> 
> :wilkins


Everybody let's get #villatruechamps trending on twitter. Yes? Oh...just me then. foreveralone.jpg

Interesting hearing Alan Pardew's post match interview...



> Pardew: "Fair play to Paul and his brave team. I don't think we will come across many teams as brave as them as they were really brave."





WWE_TNA said:


> I know it's awful to witness, i miss the days of the leaky arsenal defence.
> 
> You know who fergie needs to call? The greatest assistant he has had the mighty Carlos Queiroz.


I was going to bring up CRLSQUROS (say it fast like MRLSH) when you guys were talking about that jobber Mike Phelan a while back, he was so much better as assistant.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










This guy...

How was Sahin today? Was listening to five live on the way home and Rodgers was getting crucified by fans :lmao Man U highlights should be good.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hams at his absolute best tonight and i agree with you on the CRLSQUROS and phelan who does get alot of stick among united fans and it has to be for a reason.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sahin was pretty much invisible. 

Talk about bad career moves. 

Starter at dortmund ----> Benched for life at Real Madrid ---> Liverpool


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sahin will improve and show his class just arsenal were fantastic today and their midfield bossed pool.

Fergie and jobber phelan better have took notes.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



EGame said:


> Sahin was pretty much invisible.
> 
> Talk about bad career moves.
> 
> Starter at dortmund ----> Benched for life at Real Madrid ---> Liverpool


He will get regularly games at Liverpool so it could be a lot worse. He will improve as we will hofully. Just need Reina to remember how to keep and learn how to finish.

SAVE_US_OWEN


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wilshere to return on October 3rd. Word the fuck up.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Wilshere to return on October 3rd. Word the fuck up.


So when is the injury setback gonna be announced?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



R.K.O Peep said:


> He will get regularly games at Liverpool so it could be a lot worse. He will improve as we will hofully. Just need Reina to remember how to keep and learn how to finish.
> 
> SAVE_US_OWEN


Owen going back to Liverpool would be sensational. A lot of clubs need a player like him to be fair. 

People calling Southampton bottlers :kobe They've done immensely well to go for it against the 2 best teams in the country and narrowly lose. Fair play to them.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> So when is the injury setback gonna be announced?


Same time when RVP gets hurts playing for the Dutch. 

Stupid international breaks.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great day of footie today it has to be said.

That RVP header was nice, he could have had 5 today but a 3 goal haul is pretty darn good. Shame he's so good for another team.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

How the fuck does Kevin Nolan not get bonus points? FUCK YOU FF you fucking DICKS!


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Haha RVP got me 30 points today.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

maybe a year on the bench isnt the best way to stay sharp and retain fitness at a relatively young age


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2197278/Falcao-keen-Premier-League-January.html


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

City get him then the title is wrapped up.

Chelsea get him then they might push city all the way.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Rodgers saying Glen Johnson was brilliant today and using him as an example of their young squad, both the arsenal goals came down his side and probably his fault, and he is 28 :kenny


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/722/la-...y-cristiano-ronaldo-drops?source=breakingnews

Might as well just hand City the league title next season. enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



EGame said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/722/la-...y-cristiano-ronaldo-drops?source=breakingnews
> 
> Might as well just hand City the league title next season. enaldo



Welcome back to Old Trafford Ronnie :fergie


Rooney - RVP - Ronaldo

I'll have a good wet dream about that tonight.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Did someone stop him having cocktails with his hookers or? Not that Goal is trustworthy.

RE Falcao. I want him, but can you really believe the Daily Mail!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

strange that only goal and supersports are reporting it

two giant titans of journalism


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



IrishViper said:


> Did someone stop him having cocktails with his hookers or? Not that Goal is trustworthy.
> 
> RE Falcao. I want him, but can you really believe the Daily Mail!


Daily fail and GOAL are more reliable than any other site or paper.




:troll (yeah smiley wasn't needed)


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

See what I mean about a fit Diaby now, 'pool fans?












Average summer, again for Arsenal, and you get squashed like we haven't done before. Beautiful.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

disapointing from d'angelo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Waits for Gunner to make a mighty return............


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Tried to think of something elaborate but fuck it. That Diaby pic says it all.

You're premium and have removed the 'ening'. This place changed. See y'all when/if we do something decent again.



EDIT: Gunner left? Wonderful. 

Oh, and why would Song sign for Barcelona? They'd never sign him, he's a fucking awful player. Keita is better. Oh. Called they'd sign him and got laughed at. Ha.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Stringer with dat WOAT return.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United conceding goals despite winning. Not good for 'DAT GOAL DIFFERENCE~!' that robbed them of the league last season should that situation ever arise.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ok enough is enough lads, please ban the use of GOAT or any variation.










Van Persie hat trick didn't disappoint. He's still a cunt though obviously.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Magsimus said:


> *Ok enough is enough lads, please ban the use of GOAT or any variation.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Myself and Nige tried to stop this on saturday, sadly it continues.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We need the help of Joel or preferably Seabs to rectify it. I'm no computer whiz by any stretch of the imagination so christ knows how they'd go about it, but if I hear 'GOATS GONNA GOAT' on a regular basis anymore I might lose the fecking plot.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I called the Stringer return today! Although technically I called it yesterday since it's now Monday.



WWE_TNA said:


> Welcome back to Old Trafford Ronnie :fergie
> 
> 
> Rooney - RVP - Ronaldo
> ...


Nah though.

Ronaldo Mata Hazard
Falcao​
GOATS GOTTA GOAT LIKE ONLY GOATS CAN GOAT :jordan2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Arsenal win, stringer makes an appearance.

Typical.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> We need the help of Joel





Joel said:


> GOATS GOTTA GOAT LIKE ONLY GOATS CAN GOAT :jordan2


Well, anyone else got a better idea?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Well, anyone else got a better idea?



Sadly we are are powerless. the lonely fantastic four.

Maybe we need strength in numbers.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Say GOAT if you like to sleep with your own sister!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

anyone who sleeps with their sister is the WOAT


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Falcao better go for at least 100 million. I'd love to see Kroenke just once come in with his billions, and tell Arsene to sign a superstar player like Falcao.

Once! That stupid fucking American .......


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I didn't even see the complaints of "GOAT" above my previous post :lol

We need Seabs to set up a poll. We can vote if the word "GOAT" should be banned.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Stringer :mark:

I was wrong about Abu Dhabi, but you were wrong about Don Andres Barry. In fact you were ALL WRONG!



Hollywood Hams said:


> Like I said before £35m is about a fair price. Some people think Fabregas is better than he is. I think he is an excellent player, *but he's pretty much a superior version of Gareth Barry* (when Barry was playing well). Ronaldo and David Silva are both better/more valuable in my view. Last season even Nani, Wilshere and Nasri were better overall.


:troll



Mr. Snrub said:


> i've taken shits that run faster and have more technical ability than garry barry


:torres



Vader13 said:


> I don't think you've watched Fabregas enough, Hams, as I think you'd definitely have a different opinion of him if you had. Last season wasn't his (Fabregas) best but I'd consider myself superior to Gareth Barry at times. If I was picking midfielders, Fabregas would be within my top 3.





Seb said:


> what old form?
> 
> he had one semi-good season for villa, and before that he was a left back


Such lies, glad this guy is gone. :villa Nah I do miss arguing with Seb :bridge



D'Angelo said:


> Fabregas is nothing like Barry.
> 
> Cesc can open the tighest of defences, and that's where we will miss him, he often loops balls in behind the defence that aren't converted, and in another team he could do it all day long with the team to suit it.
> 
> ...


So all the haters talked, then 12 months later...

Gareth Barry going back to Villa Park as champion.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-to-Villa-Park-as-champion.html#ixzz25MGBg2hA










http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...rry-going-back-to-Villa-Park-as-champion.html



> GARETH BARRY’S first domestic game as a Premier League champion will be at Villa Park on August 12.
> 
> And the irony will not be lost on the Manchester City midfielder when he lines up on his old stomping ground for the Community Shield against Chelsea.
> 
> ...


LOOK AT THE BOLDED TEXT - According to Mancini, he's better than David Silva Spain's Euro 2012 hero!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Myself and Nige tried to stop this on saturday, sadly it continues.


You made 1 post asking the mods to ban the use of the word, that's minimal effort

But you will be on the GOATwagon quicker than Tottenham fans are on the "Bring Arry Back" Bandwagon


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

solid post, hams.

guzan hopefully won the job today. would be nice. (Y)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We really need Hams on this AntiGOAT wagon, he would be relentless in getting it banished.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> We really need Hams on this AntiGOAT wagon, he would be relentless in getting it banished.


I'll be including this in any reply to someone who uses more than 2 'GOATS' in describing a player:










BOW DOWN TO JAMIE MACDONALD.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Btw, no one is going to pay £100m for Falcao when he has a release clause of €55m. Atletico really need to take back :torres now. It's time for the lad to go home. And for them to give us Falcao. It makes sense. It's the right thing to do. Let's get it done by January.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> solid post, hams.
> 
> guzan hopefully won the job today. would be nice. (Y)


Definitely a preferable American to Clint Dempsey (rejection and Rob Green enaldo)



WWE_TNA said:


> We really need Hams on this AntiGOAT wagon, he would be relentless in getting it banished.


Yes I am on the anti.... wagon.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

tremendous save he made on cabaye during the stoppage time. glorious.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Segunda Caida said:


> I'll be including this in any reply to someone who uses more than 2 'GOATS' in describing a player:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you and Egame are on this forum during a Barcelona match then the LaLiga/Seria A/Bundesliga/Belgium Superleague thread is just gonna be full of GOATS and JAMIE MCDONALD.

Then the mods will take our football thread away and we will all cry like little girls.

So yeah we might have to ban any GOAT content in that case


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cadena Ser have said that Ronaldo has told Real that he wants to leave. They are usually up to date on Madrid shit. If he came back to United I think I'd cry. 

And yea, fuck the GOAT shit. Needs to stop.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Btw, no one is going to pay £100m for Falcao when he has a release clause of €55m. Atletico really need to take back :torres now. It's time for the lad to go home. And for them to give us Falcao. It makes sense. It's the right thing to do. Let's get it done by January.


He's worth more than 55 million. If he only sells for that, I'm going to be pissed at Arsene. Get on that shit, yo.

Give us Falcao, we're doing mad shit in the second half.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



danny_boy said:


> If you and Egame are on this forum during a Barcelona match then the LaLiga/Seria A/Bundesliga/Belgium Superleague thread is just gonna be full of GOATS and JAMIE MCDONALD.
> 
> Then the mods will take our football thread away and we will all cry like little girls.
> 
> So yeah we might have to ban any GOAT content in that case



I stand by the belief that more Jamie MacDonald can only be of benefit to this world..but I see your point.

Luckily I only catch the odd game since my interest in top flight football has dropped year by year, so I doubt it'll be too much of an issue.

Still, The Greatest of All Time fad needs to die a respectful death.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

well, depending on how you do in the first half, you either spend the first half saving your season or collapsing


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Where does go from Real???

Clearly Ronaldo is looking to move to the MLS, and New York or Los Angles. 

No club in Europe makes sense. He's won leagues, he's won the Champions League.

Advertising and sponsorship deal...he's coming to America.































:troll


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

How much of a donkey is Giroud? I think Chamakh even moves faster.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He's deceptively quick.

And he has superb off-the-ball movement. It's quite good. I'm going to rewatch the match later...for *GOAT* Diaby. But I thought Giroud was alright. Just not much to show for it. Which is fine. Podol and Cazorla did their part. :kobe3


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'm trying to not judge Giroud this early on, I think he might be the type of player that once he get's his 
1'st goal he will then start banging thme in but then again how many times have we said that about players only for them to get that goal and still continue to be pish.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He looked way out of his depth today anyway. Hopefully, for his sake, it is just an adjustment period.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i hope someone makes a youtube video of diaby and arteta from today. holy shit, they were awesome. their play was complete sex.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

EGame see what you did bro. You bought all this constant GOAT stuff to the threads and now everyone hates it :kobe2

As for Giroud I reckon it literally is just an adjustment period. Once he gets used to it all and scores his first goal his confidence will probably go up and he'll be fine. Then again he could just end up as the next Camakah or Gervinho. For arsenal sake I hope he doesn't


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He's gotta be better than Chamakh.

I mean, he just has to be. Please. Hopefully. :kenny


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

At least Giroud has been getting into scoring positions. That's gotta count for something right? Hutz


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Haters gonna hate, WOATS GONNA WOAT.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

RVP at the top of the goalscoring table is just a sad sight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



D'Angelo said:


> See what I mean about a fit Diaby now, 'pool fans?


don't think any Liverpool fans said anything about Diaby, should be talking to the thousands of united muppets in the thread...



Magsimus said:


> How was Sahin today? Was listening to five live on the way home and Rodgers was getting crucified by fans :lmao Man U highlights should be good.


Very quiet. Allen did his normal job of recycling the ball out from the back but Gerrard (and Borini + Suarez) were WOATing it up, making anything going forward really disjointed so Sahin a) didn't have the ball too much and b) had no options ahead of him when he did have the ball. 

With our formation as it is, there is way too much space between the front 3 and our mids and backs. Basically its sitting like;

Reina

Johnson Skrtel Agger Enrique
Allen Sahin

Gerrard



Borini Suarez Sterling​
Allen and Sahin are really deep, and Suarez in particular is being left on an island. Too many times he'd be up front with 4 Arsenal defenders in front of him and no one to support. Yes their back 4 was playing pretty deep but it was just painful to watch us in their half of the field. The way Gerrard is currently playing i'd rather see Joe Cole or HENDO playing in front of Sahin/Allen. He's been shocking. 



Joel said:


> You know IrishJet. If you have not played for United, you are incredibly overrated.


Could've just said you know Irish Jet. Sums up all his football opinions right there :terry


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dam RVP, beat today with a hat trick and could have had a fourth goal....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> City aren't exactly great defensively right now either. They can be got at. Look at the league so far. Everyone is conceding goals. Barely any cleansheets. At this moment it's about who scores the most. Maybe later on defences will tighten and we will really see who has the meanest one.
> 
> Strangely the only team that looks good in defence is Arsenal :| The fuck is that about?!


i also think that there a case to be made for the 'smaller' teams being stronger than last season. i mean, fulham have just signed dimitar berbatov. who would've thought that would've happened? rickie lambert, michu, plus countless others i cant think of right now are all scoring goals. we were pretty nervous defensively at the start of last season too, but we were scoring more goals too. the most important thing is we're still creating chances. we should've had close to 6 goals in the first half vs qpr.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I am quite shocked by Arsenal's defense so far too. It's funny how before the Liverpool game everyone was writing them off as contenders and now all of a sudden Wenger is back to being a genius who knows what he is doing. The football press is hilarious.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I went to sleep last night 3am Australiam time an angry man. Screw Adkins and his "tactics". Lallana and Lambert bossed United.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Calm down, Diaby had one good game. He's still average until he produces over a longer period of time. :kobe3

Van Persie, thank god we signed him. Saved Utd today, far from impressive but 3 points is 3 points.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Van united , the goat.



Rush said:


> Very quiet. Allen did his normal job of recycling the ball out from the back but Gerrard (and Borini + Suarez) were WOATing it up, making anything going forward really disjointed so Sahin a) didn't have the ball too much and b) had no options ahead of him when he did have the ball.
> 
> With our formation as it is, there is way too much space between the front 3 and our mids and backs. Basically its sitting like;
> 
> ...


Tis true. The gap behind midfielders and front three is massive. Either Allen or Sahin need to push further forward. I felt as though gerrard was very lazing getting back behind the ball though nad that created a massive whole in the middle. But yeah, the gap between midfield and forwards needs a lot of work. I wouldn't mind shelvey getting a start instead of gerrard based on last nights performance. I'm not sure if hendo is an attacking threat. In saying that, im still not sure what position best suits hendo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You definitely should try Joe Cole in the Gerrard role. It's his natural position and I think it's worth a try.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*






:bozza


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> i hope someone makes a youtube video of diaby and arteta from today. holy shit, they were awesome. their play was complete sex.


Indeed. I think I'm gonna miss Arteta when Wilshere returns.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lol @ that Pardew video.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I hope Pardew digs crazy chicks. unk3


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> *Dalglish's Liverpool sacking revealed... on TV*
> 
> Liverpool legend Kenny Dalglish’s sensational summer sacking will be revealed in the opening episode of a controversial fly-on the-wall documentary about the club to be screened later this month, Inside Sport can reveal.
> 
> The American TV network FOX promised ‘the good, the bad and the ugly’ when announcing a ground-breaking documentary about the club earlier this year. And while some Liverpool fans and insiders are likely to be uncomfortable that the inner workings of Anfield will be laid bare, the show will deliver on its no-holds-barred promise.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...ealed--TV--Nick-Harris.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

OMG :lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...ealed--TV--Nick-Harris.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> OMG :lmao


:kenny

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...s-party-win-silverware.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

:bron4


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I told you that Diaby is a quality player! Oh how people laughed. Bossed the game.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I remember a game where Anderson played well. One game doesn't define quality. If he keeps to that level then I'll eat my words.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*GEEKS be gotten to over the use of GOAT*

:troll


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...ealed--TV--Nick-Harris.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> OMG :lmao


Hutz 

also when did we boo the national Anthem


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ar...ealed--TV--Nick-Harris.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> OMG :lmao


:kenny


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Calum said:


> :kenny


i wasnt gonna watch it till now.. 


whos the chick in the sig call? oh and like the avatar


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



God™ said:


>


:wilkins

Don't we all crazy German girl... don't we all.

The Kenny smiley is the perfect reaction to the Liverpool documentary. Car crash television.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*We looked terrible yesterday but thanks to Van Persie we won the 3 points, sure undeserved.




:rvp*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> Could've just said you know Irish Jet. Sums up all his football opinions right there


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow this season gets better and better :kenny


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Wow this season gets better and better :kenny


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Renegade™ said:


> Calm down, Diaby had one good game. He's still average until he produces over a longer period of time. :kobe3


Yup. Anyone can look like a world beater on their day. Look at David Bentley. He once scored a hattrick against us. :kobe2



D'Angelo said:


> See y'all when/if we do something decent again.


See you next season :terry


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


> Look at *David Bentley*. He once scored a hattrick against us. :kobe2


FUTURE BECKHAM


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



DESTRUCT said:


> Van united , the I'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twat.
> 
> 
> 
> Tis true. The gap behind midfielders and front three is massive. Either Allen or Sahin need to push further forward. I felt as though gerrard was very lazing getting back behind the ball though nad that created a massive whole in the middle. But yeah, the gap between midfield and forwards needs a lot of work. I wouldn't mind shelvey getting a start instead of gerrard based on last nights performance. I'm not sure if hendo is an attacking threat. In saying that, im still not sure what position best suits hendo.


i don't think Hendo is an attacking threat but Gerrard has been dire. Cole should get a go there, and i'm also curious to see how Assaidi goes. If he fits nicely on the wing i'd even think about a formation like

Reina/Jones side

Johnson/Kelly - Skrtel - Agger - Enrique

Allen - Sahin

Assaidi - Suarez - Sterling

Borini​
Borini doesn't look great on the wing, if Assaidi isn't great then Suarez can play out wide and Gerrard can be in the centre there. Either way, trying to force a 4-3-3 formation with the players we have isn't a great option. Downing/Borini simply aren't good enough on that wing and we really need to address the gap between the mids and forwards. I love Suarez, he's a brilliant player but he needs so many opportunities to score. He's a nightmare for defenders up until he goes to shoot, would love to see him setting it up for someone to put the ball in the net. If Rodgers persists with the 4-3-3 then i'd rather see Suarez on the right, and Borini in the middle. Even if Suarez wants to come infield it would be okay seeing as Johnson fancies himself to be a winger anyway and i'd love to see how Borini goes playing in the middle of the 3 rather than out wide. Wish we still had Maxi, would love him in that right wing spot atm but i haven't seen Assaidi so i hope he debuts soon. 

With a 4-3-3, i'd like to see

Reina

Johnson/Kelly - Skrtel - Agger - Enrique

Allen - Sahin
Gerrard(or Shelvey/Cole)

Assaidi - Suarez - Sterling

tl;dr, i want to see Assaidi play. 

oh and Shelvey has been really impressive these first few games :argh:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverpool are going to lose their next game and beat United. Called it before the season.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> I'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatS GOTTA I'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twat LIKE ONLY I'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatS CAN I'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twat :jordan2


:lmao 

Whoever is behind this is a complete genius. Bravo.

Anyone able to make gifs? 2.48 boom! Needs to be done.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool are going to lose their next game and beat United. Called it before the season.


It's at anfield so yeah.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool are going to lose their next game and beat United. Called it before the season.


Watch Reina have a world class game too


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United always suffer at Anfield. However the way United have started, they wouldn't want to lose in Merseyside twice in one month.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Watch Reina have a world class game too


And Gerrard to actually show up and score one of his freekicks, suarez to have a belter and United to be Gutless like previous 2-3 season's at liverpool


Ohh and Vidic red.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










HAMS, what would you rate this on the Aston Villa scale of being BRAVE?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It's right up there, probably Vlaar/10.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Marty Vibe said:


> United always suffer at Anfield. However the way United have started, they wouldn't want to lose in Merseyside twice in one month.


Not when John O'Shea scores 90th minute winners in front of the Kop.

Sterling v Rafael should be interesting. 

And anyone v Ferdinand is always going to be interesting these days. 

It's also in Vidic's contract that he _has _to get sent off at Anfield. He gets fined more than the Anfield stadium is worth if he doesn't. So that's about two weeks wages.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I can't wait to see that show about Liverpool. Sounds promising. :troll


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.sundaymercury.net/midlan...omplete-their-healing-process-66331-31744433/



> Ron Vlaar determined to help Villa complete their healing process.
> 
> RON Vlaar knows all about recovering from pain, having come back from a catalogue of potential career-threatening injuries.


So brave, brings tears to my eyes. enaldo


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:yes :yes :yes :yes :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That video should be retitled to Diaby career highlights.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Catching people outside of this thread now :busta




Sephiroth said:


> Ace Attorney is I'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twat film


Hopefully it's spread to the WWE section. Stone Cold is a silly twat :austin


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Pretty much.

Strong. Quick. Precise. 

Brilliant.

Please stay healthy. I'm desperate to see this lineup...

Podolski --- Giroud --- Cazorla

---------- Wilshere -------

----- Arteta -- Diaby -----

- Gibbs - Verm - Kos - Sagna - 

-------- Chezzers ----------

subs: Rosicky, Gervinho, AOC, Theo, Santos, Per, Mannone

We really should have sold off Arshavin, and put Ramsey on a loan.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

first arsenal away boyz now this, surely cements arsenal's position as best fans in the country


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> I'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twatI'm a silly twat


Gonna have to own up and confess I have no clue where this originated. Seen it in a few posts the last couple of days but seem to be missing out on the joke. Anyone care to fill me in?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> first arsenal away boyz now this, surely cements arsenal's position as best fans in the country


:lmao :lmao :lmao brilliant.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I have no idea what's up with the silly twat thing. An explanation would be cool. (Y)


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GOAT


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> first arsenal away boyz now this, surely cements arsenal's position as best fans in the country


(Y) That kid is gold.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I think you can't say GOAT, anymore.

Apparently, because EGame uses it for pretty much every footballer that's played for Barca, lol.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I have no idea what's up with the silly twat thing. An explanation would be cool. (Y)


*I censored the word GOAT and change the censor from . to a I'm a silly twat. Seems one of the other admins changed it back pretty soon after though so it didn't last long.

Elsewhere Descahmps is claiming that Lloris is already unhappy at Spurs after AVB referred to him as his #2. Looooooooool.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> first arsenal away boyz now this, surely cements arsenal's position as best fans in the country


Outstanding stuff. 



Nas said:


> I think you can't say GOAT, anymore.
> 
> Apparently, because EGame uses it for pretty much every footballer that's played for Barca, lol.


Every Barca player? Try every player who done a great move in a match :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *Elsewhere Descahmps is claiming that Lloris is already unhappy at Spurs after AVB referred to him as his #2. Looooooooool.*


Holy shit. LOLVB is going into full troll mode straight from the start. The guy is incredible!


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He's only been at Spurs for four days and AVB has already made him unhappy. :lmao

AVB sure knows how to build relationships with his players.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

he really just cant seem to do anything right

should've stayed at lyon. they're better than spuds anyway


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I don't get AVB at all. I really want to like him, but the guy just seems to be the biggest con artist in the world. No way is he an actual football manager.



united_07 said:


> first arsenal away boyz now this, surely cements arsenal's position as best fans in the country


Nope, these take the 'best fans'* award :troll













* The most embarrassing, cringe worthy gang of bell ends ever award. Only Liverpool fans can compare a couple of bad chairmans to your family being raped in front of you.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lol at AVB making Lloris unhappy. He has only been there for 4 days. 

The way things are going, AVB is going to be sacked soon.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

#AVBsfault was trending :lmao

The guy is a joke, but keep him at Spurs for the next 10 years please


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

AVB is just a mess in general. He is definitely going to ruin Spurs this season. 

I feel bad for the players, because they definitely have a solid team but AVB will find a way to fuck it up. 

He should have left the premier league after Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Defo wouldnt mind seeing AVB make Spurs finish 8th like us last season. Interesting to see if he has a go and Levy and the other upper heads like he did about Roman during the summer.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Im starting to think AVB only did well in Porto because he had










not hard to win trophies when you have the one man strike force in your squad


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> first arsenal away boyz now this, surely cements arsenal's position as best fans in the country


Arsenal fans are the biggest GEEKS, no question. I mean chanting the seconds out loud whenever the Stoke GK was time wasting at goal kicks... :kobe

Except Mikey, Bananas and Stringer of course. :hesk2


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> Opta Sports ‏@OptaJoe
> 2 - Arsenal have won as many Premier League games in 2012 at Anfield as Liverpool.


:kenny


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That's sad.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I hate life :kenny


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Love the Arsenal @Anfield stat.

RE AVB. Another disaster reign for him.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dat stat :downing 

We really need to sort shit out


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Outstanding stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Every Barca player? *Try every player who done a great move in a match* :lol


This. Find it hilarious everytime EGame uses it. He's is GOAT at it.



Samoon said:


> Lol at AVB making Lloris unhappy. He has only been there for 4 days.
> 
> The way things are going, AVB is going to be sacked *soon*.


Don't think he'll get sacked soon though. It's AVB's project as usual remember? He needs time... :troll


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Really time for Spurs to stop relying on Grandpa Brad anyway. Lloris is the better keeper. That being said, coming out like AVB did, another genius move by him :troll


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:fergie has said Henriquez, Powell and Buttner should all make their debuts against Newcastle in the league cup on the 26th, really looking forward to seeing how Henriquez will do


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hollywood Hams said:


> Arsenal fans are the biggest GEEKS, no question. I mean chanting the seconds out loud whenever the Stoke GK was time wasting at goal kicks... :kobe
> 
> Except Mikey, Bananas and Stringer of course. :hesk2



And Villa fans are the BRAVEST.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> And Villa fans are the BRAVEST.


you'd have to be brave to watch that boring football :troll


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> realflorentm Florent Malouda 4h
> This is where I'll train for my last season with the blues !!! pic.twitter.com/0rIWPge9


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Poor fucker.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

ridiculous really. you should only do that if they're being a cunt. can't remember malouda coming out and saying anything negative/cuntish about chelsea or anyone at chelsea.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That's actually pretty sad and poor form from the club. I guess they are pissed he didn't lower his wages and leave, but still he doesn't deserve that. Thought those days had passed when LOLVB left.



Mr. Snrub said:


> ridiculous really. you should only do that if they're being a cunt. can't remember malouda coming out and saying anything negative/cuntish about chelsea or anyone at chelsea.


You guys did the same with Adebayor, Bridge, et al last season before they left for loans.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

cos they're unwanted cunts. especially bridge. if it was someone like, idk milner i'd be saying it was poor form.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

How was Bridge a cunt? He never bad mouthed the manager or the club. He just didn't want to let go of his massive wages. Exactly the same thing Malouda is doing. We had everything agreed with Santos, he has said he wants to play in Brazil, Brazil has money in their football now, but a deal still couldn't happen, because Malouda wanted too much.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

iirc he had a massive go at bobby while we were trying to get rid of him and he was refusing to leave due to his wages. made a golf pun too, after bobby said he would rather play golf than play football.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The Man City golf team must have been kick ass last season with Bridge and Carl. :bridge


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Arsenal fans are massive geeks, that is undeniable. There are literally hundreds and hundreds of Arsenal blogs on the web and weirdly they all seem to have decent traffic.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

this is true. some good blogs, indeed.

i like arseblog.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...uit-Chelsea-as-he-only-gets-1-year-offer.html

Fergie has to go for him.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Surely they wouldn't do that with Cole as well after Drogba. If he doesn't sign on then yeah Fergie absolutely has to pick him up. Can't see City signing him with Clichy and Kolarov and the only other option would be to go abroad which I guess is possible to a team like Real.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Nige™ said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...uit-Chelsea-as-he-only-gets-1-year-offer.html
> 
> Fergie has to go for him.


Giggsy, Rooney and Cole all in the same team. Adultery all over the place, no woman will be safe.

But we have Butters now so I can't see us going for the detestable little prick.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cole would be a great purchase for Manchester united. one of the best lb's in the world even of he is a cunt


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

No chance that Cashley will go to United. He'll stay at Chelsea imo. Fergie still clearly has faith in Evra..why? Who knows. Plus with new signing of Buttner and there's still Fabio as well. Left back is full right now but yes, Cole is far better than all three of them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It's crazy how Evra has fallen, 07-10 Evra was awesome, one of the best LB's in the world, at one stage probably the best. Now, he's nowhere near that level.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *Surely they wouldn't do that with Cole as well after Drogba. If he doesn't sign on then yeah Fergie absolutely has to pick him up. Can't see City signing him with Clichy and Kolarov and the only other option would be to go abroad which I guess is possible to a team like Real.*


if cole was available we'd sell kolarov in a heartbeat.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

mundo deportivo in spain, no idea if they are reliable, are saying :fergie travelled to New York to speak with Guardiola about taking the job when he retires. Fergie is definitely in New York at the moment, as there have been photos of him there, but it might just be the spanish paper putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:fergie isn't retiring anytime soon. Pep is going to be back in football next season. Unless every manager at a big club has an amazing season and doesn't get sacked.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sagna basically confirmed that he wants to leave Arsenal.

What now?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

They have world class Jenkinson ready to take over.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He moves to Manchester .


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

we're gonna sign ALL THE RIGHT BACKS


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wouldn't want him


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Renegade™;11982695 said:


> *It's crazy how Evra has fallen, 07-10 Evra was awesome*, one of the best LB's in the world, at one stage probably the best. Now, he's nowhere near that level.


I know it'a a huge fall from grace in 09 he was possibly along with vidic and fletch our best/most consistent player.

Fergie will go within 2 seasons imo if the league is won and only Pep or Jose can or should replace him.

I can see United going in for cole but he probably end up staying at chelsea or going abroad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Wouldn't want him


He's very overrated. No where near as good as Rafael :jordan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He's infinitely better than any right back we have - and that's with his broken leg. It's hardly as though he can be classed as injury prone, given the fact that his two injuries have come from his leg being broken. I'd certainly hope someone can't be prone to broken legs anyway.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i'd take him if we didn't already have 3 class right backs.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It annoys me that people seem to think Chelsea just told Drogba to fuck off. It was a mutual decision and the best thing for both parties. Drogba goes out on top having done everything he could at Chelsea and the club moves on towards the future.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> He's very overrated. No where near as good as Rafael :jordan


Sagna's top class. He is better.

In 2 years. Rafael will be better.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Sagna's top class. He is better.
> 
> *In 2 years. Rafael will be better.*


Better at what though?

And yeah, Drogba said if we didn't win the Champions League he probably would have stayed. But after winning it he felt like he achieved everything at the club so it was time to go.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Better at what though?
> 
> And yeah, Drogba said if we didn't win the Champions League he probably would have stayed. But after winning it he felt like he achieved everything at the club so it was time to go.



Better Haircut.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Better at what though?
> 
> And yeah, Drogba said if we didn't win the Champions League he probably would have stayed. But after winning it he felt like he achieved everything at the club so it was time to go.


being fast and continually caught out of position ique2

and fighting with team mates.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Also better at collecting winners medals.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> if cole was available we'd sell kolarov in a heartbeat.


*Would you want him to be first choice over Clichy?*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

no because clichy is sublime


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Better at what though?


The position of right back.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> no because clichy is sublime


*Yeah, that's why I can't see him going City. I'd be amazed if you pay his wages to be competition to Clichy.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> The position of right back.


In which sport?

I don't know whether I'm supposed to feel worried that Cole may leave. But for some reason I don't and I rate him as the best in the world in that position. That could change when he actually leaves though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Vader13 said:


> He's infinitely better than any right back we have - and that's with his broken leg. It's hardly as though he can be classed as injury prone, given the fact that his two injuries have come from his leg being broken.* I'd certainly hope someone can't be prone to broken legs anyway.*


you can tbh. Not to a broken leg exactly, but you can potentially weaken points of the bone depending on how you heal.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I like Sagna but he will be 30 at the start of next season. He can be sold during the summer. I would have no qualms


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...fter-Owen-Coyle-went-to-Bolton-Wanderers.html

AV-Burnley.

That would've been amazing if he'd have got that job. The culture shock of going to that shithole, and that's insulting to shitholes.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I like Sagna but he will be 30 at the start of next season. He can be sold during the summer. I would have no qualms


I would. The best RB in the league, never has a bad game. Jenkinson is not ready and it's hard to find a world class full back.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Everybody has a bad game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

We should just buy Debuachy (sp?) during the winter. Would be a great replacement to Sagna.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Plus he's FRENCH :wenger


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I don't know what to make of this Sagna talk. I think somebody at Arsenal should inform Sagna that the transfer window is no longer open.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

BACARY is going it right. 










#GOATSGONNAGOAT


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



EGame said:


> #GOATSGONNAGOAT


#BAN


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> #BAN


Is there some sort of rule now? AWARE ME on it. 

#NOBANPLZBECAUSEIDIDNTKNOW

Edit: I don't see any rules stating I can get banned for it. 

Bakers gonna bake.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Needs banning just for that picture :terry


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Diaby, Verm, Caz all starting. 

Please no injuries.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*








> On August 20, Sixth division Langholmen hosted giants IFK Gothenburg in the Swedish Cup and were on the receiving end of a 9-0 hammering.
> 
> It was 4-0 at half-time and IFK featured eight different scorers as they showed off their Allsvenskan class to ease through in the second round of the cup competition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lol :lol amazing.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lmao

Awesome.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lmao that is actually pretty damn brilliant


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

So Phil Jones has suffered a set back and is going to be out for much longer than we thought, left Carrington on crutches apparently.

Our entire medical/fitess staff should be fired, fire them all. Fundamentally our club is completely fucked with these injuries.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> So Phil Jones has suffered a set back and is going to be out for much longer than we thought, left Carrington on crutches apparently.
> 
> Our entire medical/fitess staff should be fired, fire them all. Fundamentally our club is completely fucked with these injuries.


apparently evans picked up an injury playing yesterday as well


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://instagram.com/p/PSLpnAwBll/



> Fuck off 1000 pounds This shit i go mcdonalds


Fat cunt Andesron.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*A squad made of glass seemingly.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

apparently RVP might be injured playing for Holland, FFFFUUUUUCCCKKK


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yep, RVP hurt his thigh, and Kagawa pulled out of Japan's game with a Rio-style back twinge.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Man Utd had many injured players last season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Didn't the Dutch fan on here (Quassi) say it was nothing to worry about?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

NAh. Hes out for 6 weeks per Sky. 

:wenger


:troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Guess i won't be arsed with footy for a while now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Missing Arsenal, but I guess we got 4 matches in 17 days coming up. So yay!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Guess i won't be arsed with footy for a while now.


Only sing when you're winning :troll


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

And it begins...

Diaby out vs Soton with a sore hip muscle and swelling above the knee.

Woof.

We'll always have the Liverpool match. 

:sadpanda


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Didn't the Dutch fan on here (Quassi) say it was nothing to worry about?


I'd be surprised if he's out for a few weeks but you never know with RVP


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This international break is more painful than usual. I need my club footy.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Price for a Southampton fan away at Arsenal September 15th: £25

Price for a Chelsea fan away at Arsenal Septemeber 29th: £62.


I have little time for Chelsea but the above really irritates me. £37 extra for the same seat and all because its a 'bigger game'. If any Chelsea fans had sense they'd knock that one on the head and just watch it in the pub, but alas they'll take the full allocation and then probably moan next season when it might be £65.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Missing Arsenal, but I guess we got 4 matches in 17 days coming up. So yay!


Hi5.

Can't wait for the weekend.




Mikey Damage said:


> And it begins...
> 
> Diaby out vs Soton with a sore hip muscle and swelling above the knee.
> 
> ...


(Y)

Now the icing would be Ramsey to start.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










:kenny


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ramsey will start with Diaby out. 

Need a goal from Giroud on Saturday, his movement is quality, just needs a goal to get going.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKK 

Feels like forever since I've watched football. International breaks are really the worst thing ever.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

WTF Barca.

Not only did they want Song...they had Wilshere, Diaby, and Vermaelen on their list as well.

How the fuck is it that they keep taking Arsenal players. If these players are good enough for Barca, why da fuck are we not winning shit? :wenger


I'm sure Barca would love Wilshere and Diaby. :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:cesc

Man City & Barca in competition to see who can sign the most Arsenal players first I see. I get Verma & Wilshere but Diaby? No way could they afford Mr. Unplayable :wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He's unplayable when he wants, he's Abou Diaby, he's unplayable when he wants.

:side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We're taking Verm next year, bank on it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Diaby is "Mr. Unplayable?"

Yeah coz he's always on the treatment table 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

at least they didn't play 24 mil for someone with the same attribute :rvp


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:wenger


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> The teenager was reportedly stopped by police whilst he was driving the streets of Milan but was unable to provide the officers with his driving license at which point the former Caen starlet, who came close to signing for Everton, decided it was a good idea to pretend to be team-mate Bakaye Traore.
> 
> The police then accompanied the French Under 21 international to the hotel where he currently resides, clearly suspicious of the 17 year old’s claim only to then bump into the aforementioned Mali international at the hotel.
> 
> ...


Niang: 










-

Traoe:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

makes sense why we didn't put in an offer now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Seems to be a top talent, but will he be like Mario where you can put up with his crazy antics because he's dat good? Hard to say if he's being such a dick at 17.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Guy does one silly thing, press tries to turn him into their next Balotelli for attempted RATINGS. fpalm


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Really hope Coquelin starts. Ramsey starting would be depressing. I know we won't stay the "Inconceivables" for much longer, but Ramsey starting would totally mean we're eating two goals. Giroud for hat-trick!

Here's a stat: Henry, Bergkamp, Wright, and van Persie all scored their first goal for Arsenal against Southampton. Now, come one Giroud!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Razor King said:


> Really hope Coquelin starts. Ramsey starting would be depressing. I know we won't stay the "Inconceivables" for much longer, but Ramsey starting would totally mean we're eating two goals. Giroud for hat-trick!
> 
> Here's a stat: Henry, Bergkamp, Wright, and van Persie all scored their first goal for Arsenal against Southampton. Now, come one Giroud!


What happened with Ramsey? I remember before he joined Arsenal, he had Everton, United and Arsenal all fighting for his signature. Now he seems to be a bit of a joke by Arsenal fans.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Another over hyped British talent


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> What happened with Ramsey? I remember before he joined Arsenal, he had Everton, United and Arsenal all fighting for his signature. Now he seems to be a bit of a joke by Arsenal fans.


He almost joined United, but Wenger promised his Dad that he'd get more playing time at Arsenal, so that's how he signed for us.

Ramsey had potential and he was being estimated on the value of his potential. Before the leg break, he was developing well. But since his return, he doesn't have a clue of what to do. He can't defend. He's can't play the CAM role. He's not adept at playing CM because he loses the ball so damn much.

It's not Arsenal fans ganging up on him. He had his chance last season. It was a golden chance. Cesc and Nasri were gone. Wilshere was out injured. Ramsey had it all to prove his worth and instead he performed hopelessly week in and week out. If it weren't for Rosciky's renascence, we would have been royally fucked. Nobody expects him to be Cesc-esque, but I don't think we're expecting a lot when we assume that Ramsey could find a teammate with his pass and would actually be calm and composed instead of panicking every time he sees the ball.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

insinuating that anyone rates rodwell anymore


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

apparently MONEYcini does


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

well winnercini does have a pretty good track record of improving players


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

egame, sadly, you're probably right. vermaelen is probably headed to barca. but his move will probably be a good price so it's okay. i guess. plus. 

re: ramsey. the leg break was a major stunt in growth. i recall him being a promising player before that. since that, just not good. he belongs at a mid-table club. just not top table quality.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Vermaelen isn't going anywhere. He's going to be the first captain to bring home the PL to the Grove. :wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

wilshere will be that captain.

dat world class talent.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

whos jack?

keep in mind ive only been watching football since the start of last season


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

sit down, and let me you tell you a story. a story about the greatest 19 year old ever to play in the CL, and then retire due to injuries at the age of 21. his dreams...destroyed by a MLS club. such a shame.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










nice awareness mikey


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Razor King said:


> Really hope Coquelin starts. Ramsey starting would be depressing. I know we won't stay the "Inconceivables" for much longer, but Ramsey starting would totally mean we're eating two goals. Giroud for hat-trick!
> 
> Here's a stat: Henry, Bergkamp, Wright, and van Persie all scored their first goal for Arsenal against Southampton. Now, come one Giroud!


Arsenal up against Soton this weekend? Gonna be exciting. 

Hopefully Soton's trend of good games against the top teams so far continues. Don't expect them to bottle it this time around :wenger


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

girouds gonna giroud


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Anymore news on Van Persie? Some says he's out and other reports say it's not as serious. I also read that Evra is a doubt, which could give Buttner a chance in the left back spot. Also, the news that Kagawa might not feature seem to be fabricated as Kagawa said in an interview he will be fine for tomorrow's match against Wigan.

Even if Van Persie is fit, I'd rather save him for the Liverpool game and start Hernandez instead, who looked sharp when he came on against Southampton. Hopefully with the energy Chicharito showed last week will allow him to get a lot of game time now and will give him back some confidence, which can hopefully lead to some goals.

I'm really looking forward to this weekend, getting pissed and seeing what should be (you never know based on the first three United games) a comfortable win against Wigan. This should be the game where we get a cleansheet and a few goals. The team I'd like to see for tomorrow:

De Gea
Rafael Evans Ferdinand Buttner
Valencia Carrick Scholes Nani
Kagawa
Hernandez

*Subs:* Anders, Vidic, Giggs, Anderson, Cleverley, Welbeck & Van Persie​
I've left Vidic out as I'd like to see how Evans does with Ferdinand again and to renew that solid partnership they had last season. There needs to be competition for the centreback spots what with Ferdinand getting older now and Vidic not looking quite 100% to his best. This could give Evans an opportunity to impress (which he did last season) if he gets a start against Wigan.

Jones out for longer? Urgh. Everything seemed fine over pre-season and as soon as the new Premier League season gets underway, our injuries start occurring. Hopefully Smalling doesn't have a setback.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*No way is Vidic left out after our recent defensive performances. Evans played on Tuesday without being 100% fit so I don't see him starting. Sky Sports haven't said RVP will be out so I presume it's just a bunch of nobody's trying to make a story out of very little. If Kagawa is a doubt with his back then it's worth just resting him for Wigan at home.*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Like I said, it's the team I'd like to see but it's not the team I'm predicting. I can see Vidic starting but even he hasn't looked at his best after three games. I know it will take time for him to settle back into the Premier League but hopefully he can continue to perform at his absolute best.

Kagawa said it was a twinge he felt in his back and said he should be fine for tomorrow and it was nothing to worry about. I can see him starting.

Yeah, hopefully the RVP stuff is bullshit and he is indeed fine for Wigan. However, I'd like to see him rested for the Wigan match, so he can start against Liverpool (he can still come off the bench at some point tomorrow) and I'd love to see Chicharito get a chance to start.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:fergie has just said :rvp and :kagawa will both be fit for tomorrow, and he said Fletcher will also be in the squad


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FLETCHER!!!!

That's fantastic news.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

goalol reporting that serrano is going to take advantage of his knowledge of barca players contracts and clauses and try to nab us deulofeu and tello. yeahnah


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chezzers is back in goal tomorrow. 

Coquelin starting for Diaby. 

Giroud, Kos on the bench.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Chelsea, Arsenal, Man United & City all at 3pm tomorrow.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

10 am for me enaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


> Chelsea, Arsenal, Man United & City all at 3pm tomorrow.


Should always be the case when Champions League are in the midweek after.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Should always be the case when Champions League are in the midweek after.


But somehow it's fine for us to play monday night and then away in europe on thursday :wilkins

Fuck tv money if it means losing matches.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

So Man Citys 80m academy get the final go ahead, breaks ground in a few weeks and should be all done for the 14/15 season..

Awesome, if only the FA did that with there planned Football Centre, 10 years ago, as was the plan....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

if it all goes to plan it looks absolutely incredible, doesn't have a negative ffp connotation and will help with revenue towards it, plus of course providing a better standard of training for future generations.

ruining football.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fucking look forward to Chelsea game!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hoping to see something like this today

de Gea

rafael rio vidic buttner

carrick scholes

valencia kagawa nani

rvp​

im guessing the likes of hernandez, welbeck, young will feature midweek in the champions league


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Chelsea's game is away, but that shouldn't stop us from winning.

If Liverpool don't win they'll be in the relegation zone for a while


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Magsimus said:


> But somehow it's fine for us to play monday night and then away in europe on thursday :wilkins
> 
> Fuck tv money if it means losing matches.


Not as bad as the Thursday/Saturday when you had Chelsea after the trip to Greece. That shit was ridiculous.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Norwich or draw, swansea or draw, man city win, west brom or draw, bournemouth win, shrewsbury win. 

thoughts on that multi anyone


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

^ Have a sneaky feeling Villa will win. Hope not though. Michu winner and a cleansheet please.



Nige™;12017695 said:


> Not as bad as the Thursday/Saturday when you had Chelsea after the trip to Greece. That shit was ridiculous.


I thought it was incredibly fair :jordan

I really hope we stuff these bastards today. I can't take losing to them. Cannot stand them at all.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This is a shit game.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hope Fulham wins because Giorgos 'The Great' Karagounis is there now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

team vs wigan



> Lindegaard, Rafael, Rio, Vidic, Buttner, Nani, Carrick, Scholes, Giggs, Chicharito, Welbeck
> Subs: De Gea, Evans, Valencia, van Persie, Cleverley, Powell, Kagawa


:hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hart, Maicon, Kompany,Lescott,Clichy,Garcia,Y Toure, Nasri, Tevez, Sinclair, Balotelli.

FUCK YES MAICON JAVI SINCLAIR


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Why did Ferguson say De Gea would start against Wigan and instead chose Anders? Confused with that as Anders didn't look that great against Southampton and his distribution was shocking.

Also surprised Valencia and Kagawa are not starting. Still, we should be winning this match and I'm glad Chicharito is getting a chance to start. Would love to see him get a goal and end his goal drought.

I guess Anderson is injured already? Not featured at all in the last two games.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> Szczesny; Jenks, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Gibbs; Coquelin, Arteta; Cazorla, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Gervinho; Podolski
> 
> Substitutes: Koscielny, Santos, Giroud, Walcott, Ramsey, Arshavin, Mannone


Coquelin.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> team vs wigan
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm:


Bench looks impressive though David De Gea, Evans, Toni, RvP, Kagawa, Cleverley & Powell.

Excited to see Buttner start at LB, also I reckon Welbeck start LW with Giggs off Chicha with Wigan wingbacks pushing on you need wingers who chase back & track them which can’t be Giggs on that left flank so since Welbeck played on that side he can do it. 

The 2 CM of Scholes/Carrick were right choice Wigan like to dominate & control games even away from home so we need to combat that by having players in the middle who do the same so it wont allow Wigan to get control of the game & Carrick/Scholes got runners in front of them which is key, Giggs pick up pockets & Nani (if on form) Can create while Welbeck adds energy & good link up play. 

With Welbeck, Giggs & Nani all there won’t be great deal of width in final 3rd so our fullbacks need push on to give it to us & hopefully this will push Wigan wingbacks back. Also after Saints game why Chicha helped changed game his ideal in game like this always running off last defender his hard pick up when does it & anytime Nani Welbeck Giggs Scholes Carrick look up he will make runs that stretch play. I'm actually hoping Chicha does so well today that SAF plays him from the start v Liverpool next week as Chicha is the perfect CF to have v the current Liverpool side simply cos Liverpool push so many on from high up & don’t keep best of lines/defensive shape that Chicha will find it even easier to find space in behind them imo.

Im hoping that we can bring Powell on in 2nd half to give him some mins in the PL if got healthy lead & control in the game. Also reckon that Anders will start v Liverpool next week & DdG start v Galatasaray in Champions League mid week.

Also worth noting that Evra, Ando & Young are not even on the bench if however that means all 3will start v Galatasaray midweek im not sure.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

More confident of picking up points next week against United than i am against Sunderland. Fuck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Foreshadowed said:


> Why did Ferguson say De Gea would start against Wigan and instead chose Anders? Confused with that as Anders didn't look that great against Southampton and his distribution was shocking.


SAF obviously plays Fantasy Football and is putting that ahead of United. Leaving my damn captain on the bench. Pissed 

XI: Cech; Ivanovic, Luiz, Terry, Cole; Mikel, Lampard; Ramires, Hazard, Bertrand; Torres

Subs: Turnbull, Azpilicueta, Cahill, Romeu, Oscar, Moses, Sturridge

No Oscar starting when Mata has been rested... No real wide man playing... FOR FUCK SAKE Di Matteo!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



The Monster said:


> Also worth noting that Evra, Ando & Young are not even on the bench if however that means all 3will start v Galatasaray midweek im not sure.


on MUTV they said that evra picked up an injury when playing with france, didnt say how how long he will be out for though


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah, I thought Evra wouldn't be featured but is Anderson injured? He hasn't been seen for two weeks. If he is injured (I hope he isn't) then that was quick.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That team is so, so bad. We're going to struggle in this game.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

So Anton and Terry didn't shake hands

Well looks like we can forget about any football being talked about on TV today, instead be prepared for the non-handshake to be shown in slow-motion from 50 different angles


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

dicky wright making the bench is bigger than anton vs the world


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

BIG MAN Ferdinand.

Seriously, Cole as well???


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:terry rising above to show he's the bigger man


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

"I don't think anywhere has as good as atmosphere as Loftus Road"

Who the fuck is commentating on this???


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lmao Welbeck. 

Take a bow son.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Chicharito misses a penalty, urgh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LOL Hernandez

Waots GOTTA woat


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nani or Giggs should of taken the penalty


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Giggs definitely. Nani is unreliable when it comes to penalties but Giggs is usually solid when it comes to penalties.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Never been more sure that a penalty would be missed.

Hernandez just can't score for us from anywhere these days.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Strikers? Who needs them? 4-6-0 FTW! :

I'm liking Le Coq too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

PETER CROUCH THE GOAT


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Stoke 1-0 up after Crouchy score against them... again.

I knew Hernandez would miss, he looks so unconfident in front of goals these days but after his performance against Southampton, I was hoping he'd show some confidence and get a goal. He might still but a shame.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

crouch couldn't have handballed that more if he tried.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



5th-Horseman said:


> "I don't think anywhere has as good as atmosphere as Loftus Road"
> 
> Who the fuck is commentating on this???


Tony Gale. Must be on class A drugs.

Stoke and Villa ahead.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cmon United Why isnt Rvp wasnt he passed fit ??


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Podolski has been involved in all our goals this season. GOAT.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I benched Crouch on my fantasy team this week too, fuck. And started Kagawa in his place, cmon fergie keep him on the bench :side:




Rush said:


> More confident of picking up points next week against United than i am against Sunderland. Fuck.


I'm getting more nervous now as the game approaches, if you play like you did against City you'll probably turn us over. Happy to finally have the first home game of the season still, even if I have to wait over a month for the next one (at least its the derby


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I love that we're playing our worst finisher in the team at centre forward, and it's working well.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck this, Hart's being booted out of my fantasy team. Letting me down every week. :suarez2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Podolski is looking good. Real good. I like it. :wenger


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GOATOLSKI!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

and then he scores that FK. holy fuck.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

PODOLSKIIIIIIII


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Come on United for fucks sake. Why Fergie has started Welbeck/Chicharito together I'll never know. They've never worked well together.

Well done Berbatov, really happy for him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gervinho is awful. Truly awful.



Shepard said:


> I'm getting more nervous now as the game approaches, if you play like you did against City you'll probably turn us over. Happy to finally have the first home game of the season still, even if I have to wait over a month for the next one (at least its the derby


I'm anticipating us to pass the ball around really nicely until Gerrard touches it and/or it goes within 30 yards of the goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Switching to the Arsenal game. 

City and Stoke has been so boring.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GERVINHO GOATING


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

soon as i say that, he blasts one home :argh: 3-0 Arsenal, Southampton are getting raped.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

EVEN THE GEEK SCORED : : :


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

stupid cunt nani

edit:lol at the ronaldo chants.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Arteta with the class ball. And FOREHEAD puts it away! :kobe3


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GTFI! 3-0! Now for the comeback from Southampton


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

4-0 :lmao another own goal. fucking hell this is bad.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Time to break some records.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LMAO OG


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

4-0! Too easy!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Southampton have their first shot at the 39th minute.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Steve Bould told them it was okay.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ramires is having a shocker for Chelsea.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Urgh, why Fergie has picked Welbeck/Chicharito I'll never know. They've never played well together and Welbeck hasn't had a great start to the season.

I'd have liked to have seen Kagawa/Hernandez.

I read that Nani isn't even working that hard. Jesus.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

get giggs off at half time and bring valencia on, and switch nani to the left. Also get RVP on for Hernandez


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We're struggling at home to Wigan?

WHO WOULD HAVE THUNK IT POSSIBLE!?!?!?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LMAO Chezzers 

WOAT


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fucks sake Chesney


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Szczesny with an absolute shocker. 4-1. Where's stringer? he should've caught that :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

JAVIJAVIJAVIJAVIJAVIJAVIJAVIJAVIJAVIJAVIJAVIJAVIJAVIJAVIJAVIJAVIJAVI

1 game, 1 shot, 1 goal


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Well if there was an ideal time for that mistake to occur in, this is the time.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Not even beating Wigan at home... absolutely embarrassing.

What Fergie is thinking with this team selection I'll never know. Absolutely pathetic.

Take Giggs and Welbeck/Chiacharito off and bring on Kagawa and Valencia.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

HT: Lampard, Mikel and Ramires have been absolutely shit in the centre.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck sake, changed my fantasy captain from Berbatov to Vermaelen.fpalm


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sounds like Wigan's defence are camping out on their goal line. Shame United's available forwards don't cope well with deep defences. If only they had someone like Dimitar Berbatov :troll:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wigan are a good side. In pretty good form too. Serves :fergie right for picking a weakened team. 

Poor saints.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wigan haven't exactly parked the bus they've had the ball in our half quite often.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We've been playing our usual zombie football also. For sucks fake, I miss the days of our 2006/2007 style of football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

clattenburg should be ashamed for letting stoke's goal stand. crouch could've practically carried it a few more yards, it basically already had.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yeah i miss that 5th gear we had a few years back.

We haven't reached it since then.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We really need to do something, have been devoid of penetration this half mainly because Ramires/Lampard/Mikel are not retaining posession at all. Bertrand has been awful, hopefully either push Hazard further up at his expense or bring Sturridge on to give a bit more threat up front.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nigel is gawn if we dont better Villa next week


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Been really impressed with Brad Guzan. Made some great saves in this game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Guzan is the next in line of good American keepers.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fell asleep and missed the first half -_-

Just checked out the handshake thing, Anton is a cunt. But having the handshake carried out in these circumstances is stupid really anyway. Can't really comment on the football as i haven't seen any of it


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fergie sends United out 90 seconds before Wigan and do United respond straight away? Nope. Wigan have 2 best chances second half.

Yawn.

Scholes scores! Fuck yeah for Zombie Football!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What a hero you are Scholes.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Scholes needs to stay until he's 50 years old. Seriously.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

clattenburg should make it a bit less obvious when it comes to what team he wants to win.

javi booked for 2 fouls, 1 for a tackle getting all ball, adam has about 7 fouls, no booking


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The OOAT is the GOAT!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Villa doing well at the start of the second half. Been putting some good pressure on Swansea. Weimann with a great turn and shot, cleared off the line by Britton's face.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hernandez! I said/hoped he'd score. Glad for him... hopefully this rebuilds his confidence.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

So who plays next game ?

Evra or Buttner ?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:javy 

End this shit already.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

HOLY FUCK !!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

BUTTNER

:mark:

What a goal!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Evra's face :lol


"Shit, he's better than me :evra"


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

brilliant goal and effort from BUTTNER, making :fergie choice difficult


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:evra


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

hopefully give Powell a few minutes here


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Buttner with a goal... and I was criticsed for saying I'd like him to start over Evra (whose been shocking for 2 years now). Justice.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gervinho very nearly screwed up a 1 yard tap in :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

RAMSEY GOATING


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i think mario's the first player in history to get a talking to for being elbowed in the jaw. just fire yourself clattenburg


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

game is at Stoke?

City would do well with a point. :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United having a poor first half but picking things up second half? I'm glad with that but I just wish we'd stop with this zombie football. It never helps us.

Powell scores! Good day for the debutants.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

powell !!!!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

brilliant debut goal from POWELL 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Our players love home debuts.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

just down to Henriquez to score on his debut at old trafford, so all the transfers in have done it


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Get in there, Benteke! Misses an open goal beforehand, but takes the goal well from a terrible mistake from Williams.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Goal for Walcott


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Poor baggies :sad:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cazorla is brilliant. Worth far more than Arsenal paid. 6-1, thats a thrashing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

4-0 FT, Good second half to make up for the poor first half. Was really impressed with Buttner, brilliant goal from him, hopefully he starts midweek as well. Nick Powell also took his goal really well.

oh and also


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Very brilliant. Buy of the season contender. 

Great day in the PRem today!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I said Cazorla was the best buy of the transfer window for that price.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hardly watched the first half to the Villa game, but they looked lively in the second. Where putting pressure on Swansea and always looking for a second goal. Benteke looks good, was linking up well with Bent and should have scored when Bent headed it back to him but fluffed the chance. Still, he was holding up the ball well. Then he took his goal well from the mistake from Williams.

Also happy with Guzan's performance, made some great saves and also read Swansea's passes very well, always coming off his line very quickly.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good second half for United and nice debut for Powell.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

evra's face when buttner scored


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










:lol

EDIT: Fuck off you ninja! :evra


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> evra's face when buttner scored


:lmao the biggest 'oh shit my career is flashing before my eyes' moment ever


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Hardly watched the first half to the Villa game, but they looked lively in the second. Where putting pressure on Swansea and always looking for a second goal. Benteke looks good, was linking up well with Bent and should have scored when Bent headed it back to him but fluffed the chance. Still, he was holding up the ball well. Then he took his goal well from the mistake from Williams.
> 
> Also happy with Guzan's performance, made some great saves and also read Swansea's passes very well, always coming off his line very quickly.


How did Holman play?

oh and i take full credit for Swansea's hiccups the past 2 games. Ever since i added 2 of their defenders into my fantasy side


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i miss rob green


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

PATRICE 

I HATE THAT IT HAD TO BE HIM.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Same shit, different season for Chelsea. Lampard and Mikel just doesn't work and now we have nobody else we can play in central midfield. Ramires was poor as well but at least he has shown something over the past year.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> How did Holman play?


I'm liking him down the wings. He had a good game and made some good crosses, Bent could have scored off one.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Didn't watch our game. The channel I usually catch our games on aired City's today and net is very slow for streaming. Gutted we drew.

Envisioned us struggling with that line up. I've no idea why RDM loves starting Bertrand when there are far better options on the bench. Don't get me wrong, Bertrand's good but he doesn't offer that much in attack. Anyone on here watched our game? How was our overall performance? 

[email protected] Shawcross' last minute clearance robbed them of a win. Love watching City matches when they're down, makes for exciting ending always.

Surprised Soton got trashed by Arsenal. Didn't see that coming. 

Wellbeck seems real good from what I've seen of him in the first half of United's game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

no crouch's left hand twice and clattenburg being too much of a coward/blind cunt to call it cost us the win


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lampard looked like a dinosaur out there. And i wont even get started on Torres

Upsides, Moses looked absolutely awesome. Definitely a future starter. Sturridge looked deadly and shoulda came on sooner instead of crybaby girlpants, luiz had a picture perfect game and mikel was pretty good

Im still rather confused why Anton refused to shake Cole's hand. Did the black people of England get together for a meeting so they can declare ashley cole as a race traitor or something? Is there still sand in Rio's vagina about the comment HE made about cole?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Abk™ said:


> Envisioned us struggling with that line up. I've no idea why RDM loves starting Bertrand when there are far better options on the bench. Don't get me wrong, Bertrand's good but he doesn't offer that much in attack. Anyone on here watched our game? How was our overall performance?


Hazard missed two golden chances on goal. Wasn't in the game much at all. Part of the blame for that has to go to Lampard and Mikel, who were awful. They can't maintain possession at all. Torres got no service at all and for some reason we were playing long balls to him which is not his style. He wasn't happy when he was subbed for Sturridge. 

Ramires was poor. He looked angry all day and gave the ball away too much. The back four was solid enough; Luiz was quite good and sensible. Terry looked like he tweaked a knee.

Bertrand was poor and was subbed for Moses in the second half. Moses was quite promising considering the circumstances. He should have had an assist for Hazard's second golden opportunity.

Boring match overall and the central midfield is a worry.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> no crouch's left hand twice and clattenburg being too much of a coward/blind cunt to call it cost us the win


enaldo

Actually not a bad point for City, every big team struggles at Stoke.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Makes up for the robbery Stoke had at City's hands a couple of years ago at the Brittania. Justice.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> mikel was pretty good


lolwut?

The guy who fucked up a simple back pass (his bread and butter) and should have cost us a goal if it wasn't for Zamora's ineptitude?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That was mikel? Well yeah, that was pretty bad, not as bad as terry's but whatever. I honestly thought Mikel was alright. For starters he actually did something, a few interceptions, even a shot on goal or two. And the linkup between him Bran and Moses was good.

Frank just looked lost


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

oh well, 8 points and undefeated with anfield and britannia games out of the way.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

No surprised that Shelvey is starting. Him and Allen have been the only bright spots in the middle of the park so far this year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> I'm liking him down the wings. He had a good game and made some good crosses, Bent could have scored off one.


Nice. Everytime i see him play for Australia it seems like he's a hard worker but talent-wise not that great.

line up today; 

Reina, Kelly, Agger, Skrtel, Johnson, Shelvey, Gerrard, Allen, Sterling, Borini, Suarez. 

Subs: Jones, Enrique, Sahin, Assaidi, Henderson, Downing, Carragher


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah, he does seem like a very hard worker, gets stuck in to everything. But at least he shows more effort than N'Zogbia does. He just doesn't work...


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

"Sunderland's South Stand is their singing section, its their version of The Kop"

Well that'll be a shite singing section if that's the best comparison


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i dont like segunda's sig

mostly because of the inclusion of that bitch skylar SMILING


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










:kenny


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> i dont like segunda's sig
> 
> mostly because of the inclusion of that bitch skylar SMILING


Considering changing it for that very reason.

That Welbeck gif is embarassing to see, fucking numpty.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



God™;12018584 said:


> :kenny


Disgraceful but no surprise. It's no secret cheating like this has been practiced at Carrington for a long time.

The FA need to clamp down on diving. It's tough to say what's a dive and what isn't if there's contact, but when there's none like that the cheating twats should be banned & fined on the spot to stop players doing it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

al habsi with a perfect slide too. look at that STYLE. fabulous.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



God™ said:


> :kenny












8*D


anyway, thats twice welbeck has dived in a week, needs to cut it out


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

wouldn't expect anything less from those United twats. Young, Welbeck what cheating cunts :suarez1


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LOLERPOOL


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FLETCHER

:mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

oh for fucks sake. Sunderland have one good attack and Reina shows what a fucking numpty he is. He can fuck right off, such a useless, brainless cunt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

shame we can't hear about how reina's the best keeper in the league anymore. fall from grace only rivalled by evra of recent times. not sure whether he's just done or because he knows he's not going to lose his spot.



> Don't get me wrong.. but easily
> 
> Manchini = IDIOT
> Maicon = to old for 3rd league, for PL an CL what a waste of money
> ...


bosnian bandwagoners on bluemoon are the best. garcia easily bog on debut, maicon was great in the second half, sinclair actually tries, already ahead of aj. bobby got it wrong with the subs though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'd much rather have Brad Jones in there. He's not great but at least he'll do his best and have a fucking go. Reina is pathetic.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

MANCHINI is clearly an idiot though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

the chin man


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wasnt watching the match. Saw us 1-0 down turn it right off :downing. Sounds like Reina fucked up again 

#Trainnewkeeperplz


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Its sad that every game this year has gone the same way. Play shit for 5-10 minutes, then dominate for 20 mins and bomb a few chances, then make a defensive and/or keeping mistake and go back to looking like trash. Rinse and repeat. We're stuck in a weird, half BR-passing styel, half hoof and hope and its just shite. Not enough movement off the ball, trying to overpass when we're in attack, spending too much time passing it through the backs and letting Sunderland press us back down the pitch. 

Reina has to go, he is fucking awful. Gerrard as much as i love him has to lift his game. He's been gash. Allen has been alright, needs to take control and get things moving. Sterling has been the one bright spot, he looks great. Borini should've converted at least one of his chances, Shelvey has been all over the place. Does something good, then makes me want to tear my hair out the next, Suarez has to stop diving and concentrate on fucking scoring.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverpool to get relegated. 

RIP


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Do you know what? Fuck playing pretty football. Win a fucking match! Reina has to be dropped this is getting to be a fucking joke. Only Allen and sterling have been anyway near good enough so far this fucking season and Rodgers better be tearing everyone a new asshole minus those two. Also any Liverpool fan calling for rodgers to go is a fucking idiot and needs to look at the players as they are waaaay more to blame then Rodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Unlucky to be down 1 but that's the way she goes.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Do you know what? Fuck playing pretty football. Win a fucking match! Reina has to be dropped this is getting to be a fucking joke. Only Allen and sterling have been anyway near good enough so far this fucking season and Rodgers better be tearing everyone a new asshole minus those two. Also any Liverpool fan calling for rodgers to go is a fucking idiot and needs to look at the players as they are waaaay more to blame then Rodgers


Frankly the only mistake Rodgers has made thus far is letting Carroll go out on loan. Everything else is down to the players. Like I said I aint really watching the match right now but sounds like the same ol shit. Really want a new keeper bad. Reina was great but the guy is becoming the new Carragher. Literally only getting games/at the club still because of longevity and the fact that he was a great servent for the club.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Frankly the only mistake Rodgers has made thus far is letting Carroll go out on loan. Everything else is down to the players. Like I said I aint really watching the match right now but sounds like the same ol shit. Really want a new keeper bad. Reina was great but the guy is becoming the new Carragher. Literally only getting games/at the club still because of longevity and the fact that he was a great servent for the club.


Agreed. Only made one error so far and the players have been letting us down again. Reina has to be dropped. I am fuming right now. Complete joke. Only sterling and Allen have been good enough this season so far


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Buttner's goal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

whoever the second man he gets past is should never be allowed to play football again. that is woeful


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Johnson off the bar and Gerrard off the post enaldo. Not this shit again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Do our players have some strange attraction to wood!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Oh great downing is on. He is going to save us!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That was sex from Sterling to set that up. Bit lucky but fuck, i'll take it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I go downstairs and miss us scoring. Typical lol. Glad we scored. Really don't care how we score at the moment just glad we did


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Goal was coming. Sterling is goods.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I almost hope Liverpool win so they don't enter next weeks game in crisis mode, because they always fucking us when that happens.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Chelsea were very poor today. Don't have much more to say on them. Can't be bothered to rage.

Looking forward to MotD tonight. A lot of goals to watch.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

1-1, we desperately need a striker who can fucking score. We create a lot of chances and half chances but just cannot get the ball in the net. Its weird, until we scored i'd have gladly settled for a point but that last 15 or so, we deserved a winner


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am with rush. We need a finisher. We create so many chances but can not put the ball in the net.

New keeper is needed badly as well.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Once again, chances but no finishing.

We bossed most of the match and gave away a cheap goal. Poor defending. 

Sterling was awesome once again. Downing was shite.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Meh, football. Out of the drop though.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I don't understand why Rodgers don't give assaidi a run in the last 20. Would like to see how he goes.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good point for Liverpool to take them out of the relegation zone. 

We were shite today. Lampard looked about 54 not 34 and the team barring Hazard were looking like they were playing a style suited to a certain Ivorian Striker we used to have that wasn't called Kalou. Positive was for me that Luiz looks like he has calmed down on making moronic errors several times a game.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wanted to see assaidi get a run in the second half.

Scared for next weeks match.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



DESTRUCT said:


> Scared for next weeks match.


why? liverpool always up their game for this one


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

so many games thrown away already. Should've beaten City, probably should've won today. 

Downing was far from shite tbh. He wasn't good, but he went alright. Beat his man a few times. Would've preferred to see Assaidi get a run but thats more b/c i've never seen him play.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We have a europa league game on the 20th so I think Assaidi and maybe Sahin will get some playing time then.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

united_07 said:


> why? liverpool always up their game for this one


After the way we have played I have no faith in our team and can see man utd thrashing us.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

tackles flying in at one point in today's game


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverpool should sign Craig Gordon.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Segunda Caida said:


> "Sunderland's South Stand is their singing section, its their version of The Kop"
> 
> Well that'll be a shite singing section if that's the best comparison


Well our south stand used to house the away fans till this season, today was the first home league game since that changed :side:


If he said the southwest corner however 8*D

Game was frustrating, we seemed all too happy with the draw when I felt if we'd went for it a bit more we could've got something given liverpools recent form. Could tell we missed Johnson since Larsson showed no real urgency and McClean was doubled up on whenever he had the ball. Happy Fletcher is keeping up the goalscoring still.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Do our players have some strange attraction to wood!












:torres


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


> :torres












:downing


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



God™ said:


> Hazard missed two golden chances on goal. Wasn't in the game much at all. Part of the blame for that has to go to Lampard and Mikel, who were awful. They can't maintain possession at all. Torres got no service at all and for some reason we were playing long balls to him which is not his style. He wasn't happy when he was subbed for Sturridge.
> 
> Ramires was poor. He looked angry all day and gave the ball away too much. The back four was solid enough; Luiz was quite good and sensible. Terry looked like he tweaked a knee.
> 
> ...


Lampard and Mikel are proving to be really incompatible. We should get this sorted sooner rather than later. Guess the AFCON is coming up this January right? That would mean we'll need a new DMF. Think RDM should really give Romeu a chance. Not sure why he doesn't throw him in from time to time. Think he's better than Mikel in terms of passing and composure. His only and main flaw being his defensive capabilities which is where Mikel comes in. I don't know what on earth is wrong with Ramires tbh, hasn't really kicked off his season yet. Been shitty and sloppy so far this season. We need Oscar!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Next time, Oscar and Mikel

Lampard is beyond useless


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Saying it right now. 

City should run all over Madrid in the CL.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Odemwingies sending off, holy shit, what a dickhead.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

BULLSHIT, Should have got atleast one penalty from John terry being wrestled to the ground and Hazzard.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great win from The Arsenal today. Quality performance from all the team. Only blip was Szczęsny's error. Cazorla, Arteta, Podolski, Gervinho were all top notch today, Gibbs too. Bring on Montpellier on Tuesday and then bring in the money bags from Manchester! COME ON YOU GOONERS!


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> tackles flying in at one point in today's game


This brings a tear to my eye, Simply beautiful.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*






LOL Anton Ferdinand what a loser. Not shaking Cole's hand because he was helping his friend. But of course no one is gonna hate on him because he's acting like the victim.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Great win for United, Scholes is my hero *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> tackles flying in at one point in today's game


Legendary


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



5th-Horseman said:


> Good point for Liverpool to take them out of the relegation zone.
> 
> We were shite today. Lampard looked about 54 not 34 and the team barring Hazard were looking like they were playing a style suited to a certain Ivorian Striker we used to have that wasn't called Kalou. Positive was for me that Luiz looks like he has calmed down on making moronic errors several times a game.


You know that means he's going to WOAT it to hell up in the next game? (Luiz)

When I saw no Oscar in the team, I said screw this. Cause I we'd struggle.

Roberto Di Matteo is a coward. Plain and simple. It's hard to speak out about it, cause it won us the Champions League. But going to QPR and playing defensive wingers? Fuck off. Fuck right off.

Oscar and Moses sitting on the bench like lemmings. This has to stop!

I can't even be bothered to talk about the central midfield. Everyone except the manager and the club knew this was a problem. It's ridiculous.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I think hes trying to ease the youngsters in

though its not bloody likely that oscar will be starting vs juve either. qpr would have been a fine time to try out the new breed


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



God™ said:


> :kenny


He was at it with England as well during the week. He's not even good at it, looks like a baby giraffe falling with those long gangly legs. Fucking clown needs to cut it out.



united_07 said:


> tackles flying in at one point in today's game


Loved that. Chich running around like a lunatic.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> LOL Anton Ferdinand what a loser. Not shaking Cole's hand because he was helping his friend. But of course no one is gonna hate on him because he's acting like the victim.


and anton thought he had a friend in cole. he was never going to shake his hand after cole dogged him out. that doesn't make him a loser at all.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> and anton thought he had a friend in cole. he was never going to shake his hand after cole dogged him out. that doesn't make him a loser at all.


unless maybe Cole really thought terry didnt do anything wrong. but who wants to consider that option, am i right?

if anything id say cole should be cheesed off at the ferdinands. rio went after him and cole instead tried to remedy the problems


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Well Ferdinand won't have to worry about handshakes from the Championship next season


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cole is a choc ice. You don't shake hands with a choc ice as the chocolate will melt all over your hands 8*D


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Is anyone else not able to see the newbie section on redcafe?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Emarosa said:


> Is anyone else not able to see the newbie section on redcafe?


have you been promoted?, if you have you wont be able to see it






Also Park refused to shake Terry and Cole's hand as well 8*D


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> have you been promoted?, if you have you wont be able to see it


Edit: Got someone to talk to the admins for and I'm fine. Turns out it was some problem a lot of users were having.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ferdinand obviously thinks Terry has called him a black cunt so the fact that Cole is defending him is obviously something that's going to piss him off. Doesn't make him a loser, nor is that hard to comprehend.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Chelsea are probably the most racist football club in England besides Millwall, so it's typical of their fans really.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

On second thoughts, both Liverpool and Everton, as well as some other Northern clubs are probably more racist.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> I think hes trying to ease the youngsters in
> 
> though its not bloody likely that oscar will be starting vs juve either. qpr would have been a fine time to try out the new breed


Ease Oscar into where though? Why play him in the two (pivot), when he will be one of the best #10s in the world in a few years. It makes me sick what we're trying to do with him. Just ruining players as usual.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*OH MY GOD at people criticising Anton for not shaking hands with Terry and Cole. Isn't a case of the racist refusing to shake hands with the victim. 

1st half performance yesterday was worrying. Wigan basically caved in after the first goal and made it easy for us. Powell's goal was a touch of class. Nice to get an easy win without RVP/Rooney/Valencia/Kagawa/Young/Evra. Clean sheet was nice. Was worried about Buttner in the first half. Seemed sloppy on the ball and slides in too much for the english game. Run for his goal was brilliant though and deserved the bit of luck at the end. 

Lol at Shearer criticising Allen for keeping the ball too much on MOTD. Fantastic defending by Stoke at the end to keep a draw. Goal was handball but I can see why Clattenburg didn't see it. Congested penalty area and Crouch had his back blocking the handball. Why in the fuck the Fulham and Villa games got on MOTD ahead of this I'll never know.

Terry not getting ever decision his way :terry*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That Mikel backpass was phenomenal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I don't think the Hazard challenge was a penalty, btw. Don't think Wright-Phillips really touched him. :hazard just went down easily.

:terry definitely should have had a penalty though. But we were shit and didn't deserve 3 points, so oh well. I just hope we destroy Juve so I can run my mouth in the Champions League thread a little :


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> have you been promoted?, if you have you wont be able to see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL everyone just stop shaking everyone's hand.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> I don't think the Hazard challenge was a penalty, btw. Don't think Wright-Phillips really touched him. :hazard just went down easily.
> 
> :terry definitely should have had a penalty though. But we were shit and didn't deserve 3 points, so oh well. I just hope we destroy Juve so I can run my mouth in the Champions League thread a little :


hasnt stopped you already ique2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> hasnt stopped you already ique2


What can I say? I have a big mouth :cashley


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I like the way Bentekeshy thinks.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> Also Park refused to shake Terry and Cole's hand as well 8*D












I love Park. The Daily Mail's headline is funny ''PLAYERS GANG UP ON TERRY'' :lmao

If you really believe Terry's _exaggerated sarcasm_ excuse, then you're an idiot and your head is so firmly lodged up Big Man's ™ ass that you can't see common sense. Terry racially abused Ferdinand, nothing wrong with Anton refusing his hand.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

BIG MAN is not guilty. I have a right to report you to the authorities, Silent Alarm. You take that back right now!

Sorting out my Fantasy Team for next week, I have noticed they are some tasty games. The dirty northern red derby, Arsenal vs Former Arsenal, the 'John Terry was racist to me' derby and Swansea vs Everton should all be good games.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

So why did Park refuse? Because Terry/Cole abused his teammate?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



For The Win said:


> So why did Park refuse? Because Terry/Cole abused his teammate?


He couldn't see him.

:terry


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It's getting really annoying now and it's very childish. Terry said what he said in the heat of the moment, i don't think he really meant it, and i don't think he is a racist. So why don't they put it behind them, forget about it and move on. If Anton is that upset about one comment, then imagine what he would be like when Blacks were properly discriminated against, and treated as slaves.

The whole thing is just really childish


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

^ Obv racist.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



nazzac said:


> If Anton is that upset about one comment, then imagine what he would be like when Blacks were properly discriminated against, and treated as slaves.


im sorry, but this is a ridiculous statement


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah, being called a black cunt and being annoyed at it is really childish.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That's not proper discrimination. Obviously unless he's enslaved he has no right to be upset.

Seriously dumb comments. Anyone expecting him to shake their hands was naive or stupid, or both. The whole thing was a circus. Should have been a penalty, though. Should be winning anyway, though. Blah. Think we're going to suffer for our lack of quality centre forward and central midfielder as the season goes on, though. 


Not sure how City didn't win against Stoke, either. Champions League looks tasty this week, though. Can't wait.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Being annoyed at the time, yeah, he was every right to. But it's almost a year after it happened. Why can't they all just move on and forget about it? Black People get called things like Black Cunt every day, Do you think they are still in a big boo over it a year later? They are making it a bigger deal than it actually is, and it seems like most people are falling for that.

I'm not saying that what Terry said was right. It was wrong, and he shouldn't have said it. What should have happened, was the FA ban him, Terry apologise, and then move on and forget about it. The fact that it's still going on a year later is ridiculous really.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

inb4 Spurs lose. 

Also lol at Lloris. Enjoy the bench courtesy of AVB.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



nazzac said:


> . But it's almost a year after it happened. Why can't they all just move on and forget about it? .


Because Terry faces the FA charges on the 24th of this month


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

DEMPSEY...on the bench.

Reading to steal a draw, imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

would kill to have Lloris at Pool. Fuck Reina, the numpty.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

adebayor STILL not starting :lmao

yep, we won that. however still feel that spurs will come out with something to prove. could be a blowout.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It's going to be a draw. I'm telling ya.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

DEFOE


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

expected goal, should've been a penalty for the blatant handball however.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck sake Bale you FF nightmare. DO SOMETHING!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That first touch from Defoe was incredible.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah hell of a play by Defoe. 

Spurs actually look very lively here.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

AVB is a moron, why is Lloris on the bench? Why buy him?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



nazzac said:


> Being annoyed at the time, yeah, he was every right to. But it's almost a year after it happened. Why can't they all just move on and forget about it? Black People get called things like Black Cunt every day, Do you think they are still in a big boo over it a year later? They are making it a bigger deal than it actually is, and it seems like most people are falling for that.
> 
> I'm not saying that what Terry said was right. It was wrong, and he shouldn't have said it. What should have happened, was the FA ban him, Terry apologise, and then move on and forget about it. The fact that it's still going on a year later is ridiculous really.


How many of these people who get called 'black cunt every day' end up shaking the hand of the guy who racially abused them The court case is only recently over, anyway.


Spurs is looking good. And Lloris is on the bench because Friedel's in great form, they'll slowly phase him out and Lloris in over the course if this season. It's not a signing they needed, but it's not a bad signing per se. Gomes and Cudicini shoulda been offloaded, though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'd just like to say I don't get called black cunt every day. And if I was, I don't think I'd just forget it and get on with it.

Chain Gang Solider probably does, due to supporting Liverpool and Suarez though :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Damn Spurs are truly WOAT. 

AVB is the undisputed WOAT.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Faraday said:


> How many of these people who get called 'black cunt every day' end up shaking the hand of the guy who racially abused them The court case is only recently over, anyway.


I never said anything about shaking hands with Terry at all. I said that the whole situation is silly and childish. Going to court was part of the stupidity with this whole thing. The FA should have handled it and gave Terry a fair punishment. Terry should have apologised and this thing should be in the past.

And Joel, i think you misread what i said. I meant that there are plenty of people around the world who get called Black cunt or other racial slurs. I bet they aren't making a massive deal about it a year later


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> I'd just like to say I don't get called black cunt every day. And if I was, I don't think I'd just forget it and get on with it.


:terry protecting you from racism.


This second half has been lively. Spurs should have scored there, though.


edit @ that guy. Okay, whatever.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'm just trying to decide which minute Reading will score. Will it be the 89th, or in the 90s?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Reading are shocking. They've done nothing all game and they're at home ffs! Spurs have missed some great chances, let's home it comes back to haunt them.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



EGame said:


> Damn Spurs are truly WOAT.
> 
> AVB is the undisputed WOAT.


BALE is the fucking WOAT.

Or maybe I'm the WOAT because I keep persisting with him. Wasn't it agreed that these WOAT/GOAT's were the WOAT?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It's stupid talk in the extreme.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Didn't see any footy yesterday and only found out most of the scores later on in the night, pleasantly suprised by some especially qpr/chelsea.

Saw highlights of united, nothing special again but glad for buttner, powell and scholes on his 700th game also a cleansheet which is nice. 

Expect a win on wednesday but not expecting anything at all against pool at anfield, 2-0 or 2-1 pool most likely.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yea, I don't see us getting anything against Liverpool.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FANTASY POINTS!!!

:mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LMAO Bale gonna Bale.

RIP Reading, enjoy your relegation battle.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

didnt realise Bale had switched his squad number from 3 to 11


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

where on earth are liverpool finding 2 goals from


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nice miss kick by Bale, and he still scores.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> where on earth are liverpool finding 2 goals from


The same place they always find their performances against us from.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Reading are pretty shit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> where on earth are liverpool finding 2 goals from


What was the score vs city again?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

they dominated sunderland and still only scored one at the end. shut down sterling and you practically shut down liverpool, which is pretty sad from their perspective.

lol i totally forgot they scored 2 vs us.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

How small was that central defender? Defoe just shrugged him off with ease. Great finish from him once again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If you guys can't put 5 past Reina then you should give up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You will never see a more lazy goal. 

Reading are just sitting letting Spurs walk by them and making AVB wank himself silly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Congrats to LOLVB! On his road to redemption.

Reading are terrible. Just go down already.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Finally put 3 on the board! Now I think we will settle down and continue the season in this same fashion.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> If you guys can't put 5 past Reina then you should give up.


That should be RVP's target himself let alone the whole squad. 

I reckon the game next week will end in a draw tbh. Gonna mirror the Man Citeh game with us bossing it from start to finish. Somehow score then make one stupid defensive mistake and bam.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



king of scotland said:


> Finally put 3 on the board! Now I think we will settle down and continue the season in this same fashion.


Godspeed sir, godspeed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I love Park. The Daily Mail's headline is funny ''PLAYERS GANG UP ON TERRY'' :lmao
> 
> If you really believe Terry's _exaggerated sarcasm_ excuse, then you're an idiot and your head is so firmly lodged up Big Man's ™ ass that you can't see common sense. Terry racially abused Ferdinand, nothing wrong with Anton refusing his hand.


The courts did and judge did. So really sounds to me like you should have a word with them

He probably did do it, but I really dislike the way everyone *knows* he did it for a fact. Apparently its a ok to go after someone, just because you dont like them.

And honestly i wasnt expecting him to shake his hand. what i found weird was him refusing to shake Cole's hand and Park doing the same

Not to sound like RAWK here, but there is a connection to all of them. Mr Rio Ferdinand. Anton's brother and Park's old teammate. Perhaps he is still butthurt over the FA charging him over the Choco Ice comment towards Cole, even though Cole tried to play it down instead of going to the cops like certain other people

Whats even more hilarious is Rio's excuse is practically a mirror image of what Terry said


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> The courts did and judge did. So really sounds to me like you should have a word with them
> 
> *He probably did do it, but I really dislike the way everyone knows he did it for a fact. Apparently its a ok to go after someone, just because you dont like them.
> *
> ...











Fuck him.

The whole handshake before a game is fucking stupid and should be stopped.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> FANTASY POINTS!!!
> 
> :mark:


Had him then changed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> LOL Anton Ferdinand what a loser. Not shaking Cole's hand because he was helping his friend. But of course no one is gonna hate on him because he's acting like the victim.


Looking back at it now, notie how the kids in front of him wanted to shake Terry's hand bt he just shoved the kid past Terry. if you didn't want to, nobody would force you to do it but you shouldn't prevent someone else from doing what they want to do.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

silva officially signs 5 year deal

:hb


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gotta bump up that transfer fee from Madrid.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

80 mil should do it


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverpool to register their first Prem win against ManU? Me likes. (Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It'll most likely happen. Liverpool do love to raise their games when United (and most of the big boys) come into town. Then they'll lose to a jobber the following week.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> It'll most likely happen. Liverpool do love to raise their games when United (and most of the big boys) come into town. Then they'll lose to a jobber the following week.


Sounds about right enaldo 

Also Irish Jet beat me to the Madrid comment.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

apparently silva's only on 120k a week with a lot of performance clauses in it. soriano said in his book he thinks that's how contracts should be. i like him. alot.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> apparently silva's *only* on 120k a week with a lot of performance clauses in it. soriano said in his book he thinks that's how contracts should be. i like him. alot.


That all? Wow, he's a trooper for surviving on that pittance.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What's your point?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










that one


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Right.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Scholes is *only* on £60k a week and he doesnt have an agent, if only more footballers were like him 8*D


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I hear Clarke Carlisle's campaigning for a salary cap. The top clubs will never allow it but it should happen.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> Scholes is *only* on £60k a week and he doesnt have an agent, if only more footballers were like him 8*D


jeez pensioners get it good in england


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Nige™ said:


> I hear Clarke Carlisle's campaigning for a salary cap. *The top clubs will never allow it but it should happen.*


United are all for it apparently.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> United are all for it apparently.


Should happen so most players and pretty much all agents won't hold clubs to ransom.

Game on tonight, news to me.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i remember reading an article describing why a salary cap would make the divide between the big and small clubs even bigger than it is now. can't find it right now but it was quite well written. ugh can't find it.

personally i think salary caps in sports are a good idea, but only if they're executed properly and early. it's too far gone for the premier league.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

how much is RVP on? i read somewhere due to how FFP is implemented, he may end costing united more than torres cost us in balancing the budget


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

120k is pretty bargain basement for a World Class player in this day and age. City have done well there. The best contract dealing of recent times is Spurs getting Modric to sign a long term deal at only 40k p/w. I hope the agent that sorted that one out was sacked.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sylvain Marveaux looks utter shite.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

_He ain't heavy. He's my brother._


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What a ridiculous game. Great pass from Cabaye.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lmao terrible officiating there, first the ball was over the line, then the ref pulls it back for a freekick when newcastle were 3 on 1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> how much is RVP on? i read somewhere due to how FFP is implemented, he may end costing united more than torres cost us in balancing the budget


Somewhere between £200-250k a week I think. May be wrong though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

holy fuck this is nuts.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Entertaining game. Everton had a shot there and blew the lead. Sure they should have had two more goals but they actually had the lead with about 4 minutes to go and didn't hold it. Shame really.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cracking game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fellaini robbed of my FF points. FML.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Fellaini robbed of my FF points. FML.


Me too enaldo enaldo enaldo

Sounds like I missed a great game tonight


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


>


Jeez, if you're gonna pick a pic from that season at least choose this:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Only caught the second half but what a half it was, probably the best 45 minutes I've seen all season. It had everything but I feel so sorry for Everton. They were robbed. If that Anichebe goal hadn't crossed the line then the ref should've been hung drawn & quartered for not giving that advantage with Ben Arfa, just appalling refereeing that.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Awesome game despite the ref having a weston.

Cabaye is quality.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Absolutely disgusted. Seriously feel sick. So sick I came back to my hotel room because I'm that pissed off. I'm going to masturbate so hard tonight to take that anger out. 

Fuck off.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/EXCLUSIVE-Linesman-Dave-Bryan-Ceri-Richards-shelved-for-rest-of-season-after-gaffes-that-cost-Wigan-QPR-article890042.html

The same fucking linesman who ruled out Fellaini and Anichebes goals also done the clanger in the QPR vs Bolton game last year and got dropped for the rest of the season.

Go to Liverpool city center, go to Lime Street train station, and you know what to do. You useless fucking jebend.

And the fat Gerodie mongs who feel the need to take their tops off to show how great a fan they are, fuck off. Just fuck off you dull half breeds.

jqewiwijfiejfiewfjiewujfiufjiejwu

EDIT: Oh, and Tim Howard. You weird little twitching prick. STOP JUMPING OVER THE BALL WHENEVER YOU'RE 1 ON 1!! You're half a yard away, THEY CAN NOT GET THE BALL OVER YOU! SO. STOP. FUCKING. GOING. FUCKING. OVER. THE. FUCKING. BALL.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lmao :lmao, great post.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Absolutely disgusted. Seriously feel sick. So sick I came back to my hotel room because I'm that pissed off. I'm going to masturbate so hard tonight to take that anger out.


*This is why the internet is the greatest invention ever.

Great match. Outstanding last 10 minutes. Just goes to show you the importance of getting a 2 goal lead while you're in control. Looked as if Anichebe was actually blocking the linesmans view of the goal that wasn't which is quite ironic. Hard to criticise the linesman for not giving it. Can't give it unless he's 100% but it was a bad call. Oliver's decision to not play advantage when Newcastle were 3 on 1 was horrendous. Think he knew deep down the ball was over the line and was trying to save face with that. Credit for Newcastle for coming out and playing like that after being humbled in the first half. Demba Ba with dem fantasy points~!*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Absolutely disgusted. Seriously feel sick. So sick I came back to my hotel room because I'm that pissed off. I'm going to masturbate so hard tonight to take that anger out.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> ...












*Come at Me Bro*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nice post, Mozza. 

I maybe a little biased, but I think my 'fuck' tirade on New Years Eve when we lost to Villa was a bit better :jordan

Was Fellaini's goal wrongly ruled out?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

On espn they said someone refused to come off the bench. Who was it?

Also, respect to Everton for the ceremony at the beginning of the match.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Now I know why SAF sold us T.How, he's to busy talking to himself and shaking like a shitting dog to save the ball. Tit.



Joel said:


> Nice post, Mozza.
> 
> I maybe a little biased, but I think my 'fuck' tirade on New Years Eve when we lost to Villa was a bit better :jordan
> 
> Was Fellaini's goal wrongly ruled out?


Fellaini was clearly onside. 

http://www.101greatgoals.com/gvideos/everton-2-newcastle-2-goals-highlights/

1:30 in to the video is Fellaini's goal.

EDIT: Funny seeing Sterling is on 20K p/w now. Some may say it might be to much for a 17 year old, but he won't see much of it. With the 2 slags he got pregnant they're going to see more of that money than he will.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I thought Sterling had 3 kids all with different mothers? 

DAT UNPROTECTED SEX


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Fellaini robbed of my FF points. FML.





Joel said:


> Me too enaldo enaldo enaldo
> 
> Sounds like I missed a great game tonight


me three :jose



Silent Alarm said:


> That all? Wow, he's a trooper for surviving on that pittance.


and how much are rooney et al on? :troll


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> me three :jose


Worst thing about it, guy just ahead of me, who was having a SHIT week had Baines, Pirenaar and Ba. 

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> and how much are rooney et al on? :troll


Too much.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck! Never thought Sterling was so young. 17? Will be 18 by December. Huge prospect. Entertaining to watch too! Love watching him.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:hesk3 is apparently in talks to join Newcastle. 





























A League team the Newcastle Jets, that is. :troll


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Them Aussies are lucky to have the great one join them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

del piero AND heskey? well we've just gone past the premier league


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Global superstar Emile Heskey.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The David Beckham of the A League


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

the jets i'm pretty sure are the poorest team in the league so he musn't be being offered much. you could probably get cheaper and more output by bringing in a south american like what happens so often here. it's not like he's a massive name like del piero either. bottom of the barrel overseas marquee signing really.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yeah but Newcastle is fairly shite. Poor man's Sydney.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck it, now that my idol has gone to Australia I'm going to start supporting :downing as the new shit footballer I love.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Newcastle's last big name English import was Francis Jeffers, who scored an impressive 3 goals in 35 games for them, so Emile will have a lot to live up to :hesk2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'll be following this weird Australian team now. Will be a lot of travelling back and forth to do for Heskey though since he has to pose as Bent_ekeshy_ for Villa as well.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> '*I play for the biggest club in England,' says Liverpool new-boy Sahin*
> The Turkish midfielder reveals he is delighted to have joined a club as steeped in history and success as the Anfield giants and has praised new team-mate Steven Gerrard



Know he has to praise the team, but christ. Still think that was a great piece of buisiness for Pool though, even if the loan fee was astronomical.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Joe Cole said exactly the same thing when he signed. Probably some kind of punishment if new signings don't say it. :suarez2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Heskey won't score a single goal this season I reckon :kobe3


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

you know Sahin is mad he didn't end up at Arsenal...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I hope Gerrard repays the favour and says Sahin is as good as Messi.



Hollywood Hams said:


> Probably some kind of punishment if new signings don't say it.


A bigger punishment than signing for Liverpool? :barry


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i wonder if Heskey's agent rang him and said 'Newcastle are interested, do you want to sign for them?". No mention of it being a team in Australia, just so he gets a good shock stepping off a plane :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Another legend goes to Australia...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

ballack signs with western sydney. easily the biggest window here in history.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Heskey should be living in a bin on a council estate feeling little kids biceps in the local park, instead he's earned millions and is flying off to Australia to play football for a living.

No justice in this world.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Stringer left us for youtube? :jay2






So much passion. All his songs are triffic.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United vs Liverpool, I'm going with a 2-1 United win. Hernandez with the late goal winner.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


> Stringer left us for youtube? :jay2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His one for Giroud is brilliant

"He's 6"2 and he will do you" :lmao.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Not looking forward to sunday, dont know who i'd rather see at left back, might be a big game to put buttner in, but evra doesnt seem to play well against liverpool


wouldnt mind seeing something like this

de gea

rafael rio vidic buttner

carrick cleverley

valencia kagawa welbeck

RVP​


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


> Stringer left us for youtube? :jay2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:jay2

16 dislikes, what is wrong with people? :evra

:kenny will be at Anfield on Sunday.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Buttner wont start ahead of Evra against Liverpool. Scholes needs to start. Wouldn't shock if me Giggs starts ahead of Welbeck on the left for this one.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










Why is Brendan Rodgers in a gay bar in Liverpool? :kobe3


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *Buttner wont start ahead of Evra against Liverpool. Scholes needs to start. Wouldn't shock if me Giggs starts ahead of Welbeck on the left for this one.*


dont know if scholes will start 3 games in a week though


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Not gonna rehash new shit about what i think about us vs pool at anfield and how shit we've been this season except for 10-20 mins vs saints and a half vs wigan but yeah i'll take a draw.

Just hope united fans are respectful on sunday and both set of fans don't chant certaint things, i'm still all for the rivalry and hatred but that can be expressed without heysel, hillsborough or munich stuff.

And suarez/evra be nice this isn't about you twats.


As for the team seabs and 07 i expect coin toss for keeper, raf, vidic, rio, evra, valencia, carrick, cleverley, giggs, kagawa and rvp. (welbeck over kagawa would not shock me tbh)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hope Oscar makes the starting line up again!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I hope Evra butts Suarez.

Besides that I hope everybody behaves.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

haribo said:


> Stringer left us for youtube? :jay2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding, but yeah the Oliver giroud one was better. 

Sundays is definitely gonna be interesting to see wonder what line up we will go for. Still expecting a draw right now and kinda surprised most Man u fans have prepped themselves to lose. After all we have been just as gash so far. 

As for Suarez and Evra yeah I hope they put all the shit, to one side. They ain't gonna like each other but at least be professional this time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Outstanding, but yeah the Oliver giroud one was better.
> 
> Sundays is definitely gonna be interesting to see wonder what line up we will go for. Still expecting a draw right now and kinda surprised most Man u fans have prepped themselves to lose. After all we have been just as gash so far.
> 
> As for Suarez and Evra yeah I hope they put all the shit, to one side. They ain't gonna like each other but at least be professional this time.



I think everything is setup for a pool win mate. first home game after the report, need your first win in the prem, it's vs united, all key players were rested in europe on thursday so they'll be fresh and it's at anfield.


Also do any united fans expect nani to start? or the bench for him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Its all set up for us to get beaten by 10. Our defence has been atrocious this season. I have no doubt that there will be at least 2 blunders leading to goals and Suarez won't get a shot on target.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Why is Brendan Rodgers in a gay bar in Liverpool? :kobe3


Should be asking why David Moyes isn't riding a Harley like Ian Ayre


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Arsenal vs. Manchester City should be any interesting one too. Arsenal were my pick to win the league this season, so hopefully the pull out a win.  Looking like a great Sunday of football.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If Welbeck starts on the left or if Giggs starts anywhere I'll watch this game through the tears.

DDG

Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra

Cleverley Carrick Scholes

Valencia RVP Kagawa​
Is a team I wouldn't mind seeing. If/When we're chasing a goal bring on Hernandez to try and snatch what will be an undeserved draw. Already I see that as the only we get something, as it was lasts season.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It wouldn't surprise me if the occasion gets to Liverpool a bit and they are nervous. United will be cold-hearted and concentrated on the game.

I'll go for 2-0 to United. Regardless of the result, I just hope the fans behave and show their class.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Am relatively sure tomorrow will be a United win, don't quite get what the panic is about for United. They lost 1 game by a goal and whilst they haven't been playing the best football in the world, they have still won the other games, the last by a couple.

Looking forward to the Stoke game later, I actually enjoy the workmanlike football they play. Should be a good battle between us trying to play the ball and create with Hazard/Oscar/Mata (whichever of them plays) and Stoke trying to hold fast. Hoping 3-1 or 2-1 to us.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Just watching the United u-18s vs Newcastle u-18s, 5-0 at half time, Mats Daehli looks a really special player, best player on the field, and he hasnt even scored. Would be good to see him involved in a league cup game with the first team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

superb elbow fella.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Everton bossing things thus far. Great performance even with the absense of Jelavic.

Edit: Second I say that Swansea have two very close chances, oh well.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sign Fellaini please, Roman.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Everton looked like they meant serious business in that half. Swansea have had their fair share of chances though. Really should be at least 2-1 at the half.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Actually preditced Swansea to beat Everton lol.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What a game this is turning into.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

These commentators on Fox Sports are tards.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Are they the same as the ones from the Chelsea vs QPR game last week who kept saying Loftus Road had "possibly the best atmosphere in the world"?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

moronic from dyer. absolutely moronic.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That awkard monent where Nathen Dyer is in your fantasy team :downing


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> moronic from dyer. absolutely moronic.


What was his first card for?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

First card was for dissent man.

What a pillock. 

Credit to the ref for actually carrying out the second yellow. It was a yellow and it wouldn't have been an issue if he hadn't have been booked for being a prize prat and mouthing off.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> That awkard monent where Nathen Dyer is in your fantasy team :downing


Not really an awkward moment is it?

It's more of a "That moment when you realise a player in your fantasy team is actually a complete fucking idiot"

Everton have been suprb so far, Fellaini bossing it, Anichebe has also impressed as has Miralles although his finishing could be better


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fellaini, despite the awful miss just there, would be such a good signing for nearly any team. When I look at Frank (on current form) and numpty Mikel, god he would be such an improvement.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Mata, Oscar, Hazard all starting. Ramires in midfield for Lampard. OMG. FINALLY.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GET BOBBY OUT NOW!!!!! YOU DON'T BENCH FRANK LAMPARD!!!


Glad to see this team news. To be fair I think he won't have as much of an issue as he did last year if we actually win. I could see where he was coming from with AVB last year as we were hardly setting the world alight in the period when he wans't playing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

we had some 14 year old score 2 on debut in the u/18's. obviously the next messi.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Everton should have five goals by now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

EVERTONNNNNNN ERVTTONNNN ERVVERTONNNN EVERTONNNN


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I like the Forever Everton song :$


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Footballer's when they were younger. Chuckled at a couple of these.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

STEVEN FLETCHER, HE SCORES WHEN HE WANTS



Vader13 said:


> Footballer's when they were younger. Chuckled at a couple of these.


Suarez and Bale got me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Come back home, Drogba :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> I like the Forever Everton song :$


du dudududu du du DU! evertonnnnn evertonnnnnnnnn uinfeiuniuwgmii


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lol at that sequence.

Torres stumbles forward and loses it to Adam, who passes it backwards to Torres, who misplaces a simple ball to Hazard, ball ends up back at the feet of Adam who immediately gives it away again.

We got actual money for those two. Would have settled for a get out of jail free card and the Electric Company.

Also 'dat pop for Terry and Lamps. Got to give the people, give the people what they want...


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck Stoke. How the hell they get away with half of the awful fouls they commit is beyond me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Oscar, Hazard and Mata may not work enaldo

There's no width really. Moses needs to come on.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Come back home, Drogba :jose


But you have BIG GAME :torres


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Oscar, Hazard and Mata may not work enaldo
> 
> There's no width really. Moses needs to come on.


Could Oscar play behind Mata and Hazard in a centre mid role?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> But you have BIG GAME :torres


He only has one less goal than Liverpool in the league this season :torres



nazzac said:


> Could Oscar play behind Mata and Hazard in a centre mid role?


I think he could, but I think he is a special talent and should be played in his natural role.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> He only has one less goal than Liverpool in the league this season :torres


Good to know that £50m was money well spent then.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If Stoke win this, Everton go joint top.

We're gonna win the league!!

The retro hairstyle is bringing back the glory years :troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Good to know that £50m was money well spent then.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lampard to get the winner.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:cashley :cashley :cashley


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:hesk3


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Remember the days chelsea would smash stoke with ease at the bridge.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FUCKING YES!

Thought we wouldn't break through. Don't lose the lead now.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Brave Villa, actually playing on at 3-1 down, not even refusing to play or walking off the pitch.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Where's that Chelsea jobber Rockhead at thesedays?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

How does Etherington not get carded for that?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

because it's stoke. wilkinson elbows mario, mario gets a talking to.

luiz was a bit lucky though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Villa :kenny


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> because it's stoke. wilkinson elbows mario, mario gets a talking to.
> 
> luiz was a bit lucky though.


Tell me about it. If it was any other team I'd feel a bit of sympathy but it's Stoke so they can go fuck themselves.

Luiz was good today, imo. That tackle was awful but I thought he commanded in the air against Crouch. Cahill was good too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I thought Luiz has really plateaued lately. For starters hes actually marking people and making clearances.

And honestly, tackle was dangerous but needed. who knows what he couldve done on the counter, godawful corner

what i disliked in this game was the lack of people taking charge. everyone seemed to be in a hurry to just keep passing the ball to the next guy. nobody wanted to be the guy to shoot


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The tackle was good. Well, not exactly the way he went into it, but taking a foul there. The counter attack could have been deadly and he took one for the team.

So happy to win. It'll take us a while to really gel together. Chelsea fans gonna have to be a bit patient this season.

Edit: Stop ninjaing me, Redead!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*CHOC ICE saving my accumulator. 

Lampard coming on to save Chelsea. BOW DOWN TO THE GAME :hhh*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ashley Cole your a cunt but for this weekend I love you because thanks to your goal you won me £100 on my coupon


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The commentator stated earlier in the game that :cashley hadn't scored in the past two seasons when he took a shot that went off target only for him to score the winner. 

I see great potential in Oscar and I'm enjoying watching him play. Torres is meh. Have been a huge fan and backed him up for the most part but it's really getting annoying now. Score goals FFS! I agree with Joel, it will take sometime for this team to gel. Delighted with the win. Extended our stay on the top of table for at least one more week.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *CHOC ICE saving my accumulator.
> 
> Lampard coming on to save Chelsea. BOW DOWN TO THE GAME :hhh*


Ramires' career in central midfield just got :buried


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Oh, I forgot to mention that I was impressed with Ramires' ability to win the ball tonight. So many times he would take the ball from someone's feet and create a fast break. He looked better today than he has when played on a wing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Best part about Torres is that Lukaku is doing great for another Prem team. Watched him today for the first 75 minutes and he worked the line on his own really well.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

hey torres is still adapting to england GIVE HIM TIME CHRIST


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Fuck Kevin Nolan. Always scores against us, cunt.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

torres will get there yo

he just needs more supply and players behind him


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Just matched the champions of Europe away from home...Best Stoke team I've ever seen in my life.

Doubt we will keep Nzonzi more than a couple of seasons, he could play for any of the top 5 teams!

Never seen such a dirty cheating bunch of pricks in that Chelsea team, dive after dive! Luiz should of seen straight red... if Wilko or Huth made that challenge they would of been banned for life.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lol that was never a straight red


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Tomkin said:


> Just matched the champions of Europe away from home...Best Stoke team I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> Doubt we will keep Nzonzi more than a couple of seasons, he could play for any of the top 5 teams!
> 
> Never seen such a dirty cheating bunch of pricks in that Chelsea team, dive after dive! Luiz should of seen straight red... if Wilko or Huth made that challenge they would of been banned for life.


Don't expect much from N'Zonzi. He was overrated beyond belief when he was at our place. The speculation was at the end of each season he'd be going to a top six team but it never materialised, even when we were relegated and available for £3.5m.

You'll quickly become irritated by his ability to turn it on & off. He's so inconsistent & lazy.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Nige™ said:


> Don't expect much from N'Zonzi. He was overrated beyond belief when he was at our place. The speculation was at the end of each season he'd be going to a top six team but it never materialised, even when we were relegated and available for £3.5m.
> 
> You'll quickly become irritated by his ability to turn it on & off. He's so inconsistent & lazy.


He fits into our team so well though, and Pulis wouldn't allow him to be lazy. Few Blackburn fans told me it was always split with the fans views on him but he's looked class in his first two games for us.

If Shawcross doesn't get in the England squad for the world cup, I'm supporting the usa (if they make it)..Geoff Cameron is a hero


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Torres is nothing but a black hole. A cancer to Chelsea Football Club. Stopping the club from progressing and will continue to do so for as long as his contract runs.

Service isn't his problem. Being an absolute fraud of a footballer is.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Tomkin said:


> He fits into our team so well though, and Pulis wouldn't allow him to be lazy. Few Blackburn fans told me it was always split with the fans views on him but he's looked class in his first two games for us.
> 
> If Shawcross doesn't get in the England squad for the world cup, I'm supporting the usa (if they make it)..Geoff Cameron is a hero


If Shawcross goes to the WC, I'll eat my dog. Sunday league player.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

But Torres is back. They said.

All he needed was Hazard. They said.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> If Shawcross goes to the WC, I'll eat my dog. Sunday league player.


:shaq

Ok then mate.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Torres is nothing but a black hole. A cancer to Chelsea Football Club. Stopping the club from progressing and will continue to do so for as long as his contract runs.
> 
> Service isn't his problem. Being an absolute fraud of a footballer is.


I've come to think of Torres as a double agent. Sent by Kenny to ruin Chelsea from the inside.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> But Torres is back. They said.
> 
> All he needed was Hazard. They said.


And the season before that, Mata.

I'm glad Chelsea fans are stopping that bullshit 'no service' excuse. Laughable when you consider that the likes of Steven Fletcher scored more than him last season in a pathetic Wolves team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I've come to think of Torres as a double agent. Sent by Kenny to ruin Chelsea from the inside.


liverpool massively reaping the rewards in the bottom 3 and chelsea top because of it :blake


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I could see Shawcross doing alright for England as he's good at playing anti-football, and that seems to be what Hodgeson wants to do with England. I doubt Shawcross could make it at a bigger club though, as while he's good at defending deep, I doubt he'd adapt well to a higher line.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> liverpool massively reaping the rewards in the bottom 3 and chelsea top because of it :blake


All apart of the bigger picture bro. Wouldnt expect you to understand.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Chelsea gonna collapse and lose their top spot next month. 

Calling it now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Man, we'll probably lose it next week when Arsenal beat us.

Luiz signs a new five year deal...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



EGame said:


> Chelsea gonna collapse and lose their top spot next month.
> 
> Calling it now.


Funny enough 20th of october....



Spoiler: ..













Game On


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Man, we'll probably lose it next week when Arsenal beat us.
> 
> Luiz signs a new five year deal...


Thank god, all those rumors of Barca going for Luiz can be put to rest for a few more years. 



Chain Gang solider said:


> Funny enough 20th of october....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AVB is still an employee of Roman though, with a mission to destroy clubs in London. Arsenal is definitely his next destination.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Or it'll bump the price up by a few million..


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Torres is nothing but a black hole. A cancer to Chelsea Football Club. Stopping the club from progressing and will continue to do so for as long as his contract runs.
> 
> Service isn't his problem. Being an absolute fraud of a footballer is.










​Save_Us_Falcao​


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I just looked at the table and Liverpool are in the bottom 3.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*BAGGIES WIN * :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i can see us still struggle to get forward, but collapse? i wouldnt go that far

the team can only gel more and more when they get used to each other

also, im still sure that luiz tackle is not a red


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Give it time. Chelsea's collapse began 23rd October last year :torres



Hank Scorpio said:


> I've come to think of Torres as a double agent. Sent by Kenny to ruin Chelsea from the inside.


But what's Kenny? A triple agent?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yeah but the team sucked getting started

avb is the definition of a slow starter


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


> But what's Kenny? A triple agent?


I'm not sure about Kenny. Quadrupole agent would be my guess


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Speaking of League Cup winners, here's a little stat for you:

Emile Heskey has won the League Cup aka Capital One Cup 4 times. The only teams that have won it more than 4 times are Liverpool and Aston Villa.

:hesk2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Heskey king of the COC.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Would have been 5 if Fat Dowd had sent Vidic off enaldo

Wow looking at the report MON actually started Heskey in that final. Sorry, I mean of course he did, why wouldn't he. :mon


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Brave Villa first on MOTD. brave finish from bent.

I hope United are this brave at anfield.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:arry on motd again, so everyone is triffic.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Brave Villa *first on MOTD*. brave finish from bent.
> 
> I hope United are this brave at anfield.


Getting dem RATINGZ.

I don't like sounding critical of MON (especially when we just lost 4-1 to the bottom club), so I have to add that world class coach Fabio Capello picked Heskey for England's World Cup team the following Summer, you know step-overs and all that. Actually that was the tournament where England got THAT goal unfairly disallowed against Germany. 

So both my teams got screwed in BIG GAMES that year. :hhh :ibra Stupid FIFA just mad that Lampard has so much control.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

did :barry make that england squad

maybe fifa is just jelly of the best in the world


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Just saw Luiz tackle and it was terrible, Tomkin was right if that was a stoke player they'd have been crucified by everyone and would have got a red card.

Wanted walters to chin luiz or :terry


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yep should have been a red for luiz, also ivanovic should have been booked for diving


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

why was it a red


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*It was rash but it didn't look a red card foul. Didn't lunge in over the top two footed or anything dangerous but it was a bad tackle. Good tackle for the team though. Maybe I'll change my time when I re-see it on MOTD though. If Shawcross or Wilkinson did that though they would be crucified indeed.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

you mean like how poor and innocent LUIZ is being crucified?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good to see we have our very own blind supporter on here, related to wenger?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It's an incredibly dangerous tackle. Blatant red. Walters is fucked if he doesn't jump out of the way.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lukaku is sooooooo gonna outscore Torres by miles this season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah that Luiz challenge more times than none would have been given a straight red. If that had connected much cleaner could have been caused a very bad injury.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Stoked Chelsea woN!! Top of the table for another week.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Good to see we have our very own blind supporter on here, related to wenger?












CLEAN and HONEST stoke just got in the way of #evilchelseacharge

even on the penalty issue, bran's was probably a dive, but id argue there was contact with oscar's. 

either way, i like stoke, i just find it funny after all this time theyre calling someone on excessive force and bending the rules. i mean just last week one of them elbowed mario and crouchy scored with his hand.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

in b4 Racist comments :terry


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Look at Terry, the cunt. I actually fucking hate him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

john terry is a man of peace guys

look at him, trying to escort that thug pretending to be a football player off the pitch :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Look at Terry, the cunt. I actually fucking hate him.


Terry's world just came crumbling down...

Looking forward to the games tomorrow. Hopefully a high scoring game in the City/Arsenal encounter with some PODOLSKI goals. 1-0 win to United with a van Persie would make me pleased. A Newcastle cleansheet would be nice too.

I sometimes hate what Fantasy Football makes me say :sad:


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> CLEAN and HONEST stoke just got in the way of #evilchelseacharge
> 
> even on the penalty issue, bran's was probably a dive, but id argue there was contact with oscar's.
> 
> either way, i like stoke, i just find it funny after all this time theyre calling someone on excessive force and bending the rules. *i mean just last week one of them elbowed mario and crouchy scored with his hand.*


Ivanovic elbowed Kightly today, don't even think motd showed it but all being fair he should have a retrospective 3 match ban..

No actually Crouch scored with his foot, he just handled it before, but that shit happens all the time just watch yesterdays Everton goals..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

1) wasnt intentional
2) eye poke by the looks of it

what about that guy who basically went on oscar with a rugby tackle for no reason and nobody even gave it a second look. and what about Etherington, howd he walk away without a card?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I kind of want to see Liverpool win with Downing scoring the winner. 

Yes it's late, I'm tired and probably shouldn't be use the words Downing and scoring in the same sentence.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i wanna see city steamroll arsenal

is it at the etihad or emirates?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I want to see Giroud score.

Should probably watch highlights of last year's French Ligue.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> i wanna see city steamroll arsenal
> 
> is it at the etihad or emirates?


Eithad


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-end-stadium-saga-150m-plan-stay-Anfield.html

:yes


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hope Liverpool beats United simply so they stay futher behinds Chelsea :troll


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Anyone who doesn't think the Luiz tackle was a clear red card is an idiot. Maybe in the 70s it wasn't a red card but my word, it definitely is now. Disgusting tackle.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Agree, I am a Chelsea supporter and even I think that should have been red, reckless.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> Anyone who doesn't think the Luiz tackle was a clear red card is an idiot. Maybe in the 70s it wasn't a red card but my word, it definitely is now. Disgusting tackle.


lets try recreating it to be sure, otherwise we're just speculating

you can be shawncross

i can be luiz

but for more dramatic effect, i'll go in double legged, and aim for your face


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Come on you reds! Hopefully a Suarez Hatrick to get us back on track


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

^lol I highly doubt he's going to score a hat trick


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Tomkin said:


> Ivanovic elbowed Kightly today, don't even think motd showed it but all being fair he should have a retrospective 3 match ban..
> 
> No actually Crouch scored with his foot, he just handled it before, but that shit happens all the time just watch yesterdays Everton goals..


Don't hate us cause you ain't us, cocksucker. :kobe3


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> ^lol I highly doubt he's going to score a hat trick


Never say never


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Watched the Luiz tackle again on MOTD and yeah that was a red. Could have done serious damage. Being in the last minute probably affected the ref's decision as wrong as that is. Funny how Chelsea fans were calling Stoke out on their footballing ethics before that match and then do everything they did. 

Hope both sets of fans don't embarrass themselves and the club today but I can't say I'm expecting it to be civil and honourable. There'll be a small section of Utd fans being twats and then the media will portray them as representing every Utd fan. Been good to hear Utd fans layinf flowers and paying their respects. Be nice if the Liverpool fans don't boo Evra for being racially abused this time too. Everyone will shake hands. If they don't then they'll be in so much shit with their clubs. Maybe everyone will be jolly and enjoy a competitive game of football :side:

I think we'll win. Don't expect us too but if we're clinical enough we can. Be nice if Arsenal could nick a point but I don't really see it happening.

Brendan Rogers on SSN earlier calling Suarez a "good man and ethically strong". :kobe*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hopefully United fans will limit their chanting to Heysel and not mention Hillsborough.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Brendan speaks the truth Seabs. Afterall like my Sig said people just boo Suarez as they are scared of him. Why they are scared of such a lovable and kind person is beyond me though


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I think Liverpool will win.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Finally got around to watching MOTD, amazed that there is even debate about the Luiz tackle. Was quite similar to the James Collins' one for Wales; didn't quite trap the leg but if he does, it's going to snap, crackle and pop.

Both pretty obvious reds for me.



Redead said:


> bran's was probably a dive..


:lol

I'd probably agree with that.

Oh, and what a saucy little touch from Mata. Well played, that man.

*Confirmed Liverpool XI:*

Reina, Kelly, Agger, Skrtel, Johnson, Allen, Gerrard, Shelvey, Borini, Sterling, Suarez.


All eyes on Borini to produce something. Anything. 

Hopefully Shelvey carries his Young Boys SWAG into this game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

liverpool team



> Reina, Kelly, Agger, Skrtel, Johnson, Allen, Gerrard, Shelvey, Borini, Sterling & Suarez.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I don't have a good feeling about today. Sure, Liverpool have had a worse start in comparison to us but we have put in gutless performance after gutless performance at Anfield and Liverpool always bring their A-game to this sort of encounter. I'd like a draw but I think we'll lose.

I was confident last season we'd do well and we played poor both times (Premier League and FA Cup) but this season I'm not going to do that and hopefully reverse psychology kicks in and we actually do well and get all 3 points.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Why are Liverpool paying all that money for Sahin just to sit on the bench? United will wallop them.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lindegaard, Giggs and no Vidic. :kenny




EGame said:


> I kind of want to see Liverpool win with Downing scoring the winner.
> 
> Yes it's late, I'm tired and probably shouldn't be use the words Downing and scoring in the same sentence.


You are the worst person ever.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FUUUCCCK, giggs in a 2 man midfield enaldo


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

De Gea dropped again? Um, why?

Giggs starting... um, why?

I'm predicting Pool to definitely take this now, 3-1 to Pool.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Didn't De Gea have a good game mid-week? Shame he's been dropped again.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yep, De Gea was great against Galatasaray and was our best player against Everton. He was also solid against Fulham except for that one mistake with the Vidic own goal. Anders was poor against Southampton and was decent against Wigan and yet De Gea whose been the strongest of the two so far doesn't get the nod? Strange.

Vidic not starting is worrying. Sure, he's not been 100% but he was great mid-week and deserves a start. Evra getting a start is a complete and utter joke. One of the worst players on the pitch for United mid-week and Buttner (yeah it's a big game and he's inexperienced) did more in the Wigan game than Evra has done in 2 seasons. Giggs and Carrick pairing in midfield is also worrying, they've never worked well together so why experiment with that two man midfield now? Urgh.

Not confident whatsoever after that team news.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United to win with Giggs and RVP Scoring


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Vidic gets ripped apart at Anfield so it may be a blessing. De Gea not playing again is odd though. Probably with Liverpool's threat from set plays in mind. Nani best step up. Would have played Scholes ahead of Giggs.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Foreshadowed said:


> De Gea dropped again? Um, why?
> 
> Giggs starting... um, why?
> 
> I'm predicting Pool to definitely take this now, 3-1 to Pool.


He wasn't dropped. Lindegaard is the #1 right now. The backup normally does feature in home CL group games and League Cup games.

Giggs starting is just criminal, the man hasn't played well in about a year. Liverpool's midfield can have their way with ours. We have some good attacking options, but you could see they were struggling to mesh in mid week, and this isn't a good time to experiment.

Very worried, was before I saw the teams but even more so now. RVP needs to be in the beast mode he was last season vs Liverpool.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> Why are Liverpool paying all that money for Sahin just to sit on the bench? United will wallop them.


He's playing for the best club in England, its hard to make it into that starting XI.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Hopefully the moment gets to the Liverpool players and they have a bad game.*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> He wasn't dropped. Lindegaard is the #1 right now. The backup normally does feature in home CL group games and League Cup games.


He was dropped. He started the first two Premier League games and was dropped afterwards for the Southampton match, which wasn't really warranted. I know Anders deserved game time but the fact he's been picked over De Gea here is just odd as De Gea has had a better start between the two.

I know Ferguson wants competition for that #1 spot between the two and I'm all for that but rewarding Anders when De Gea was great mid-week is rather strange. I wouldn't even call Anders the #1 right now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

On Fox they said De Gea was being rested after his mid-week efforts.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Foreshadowed said:


> He was dropped. He started the first two Premier League games and was dropped afterwards for the Southampton match, which wasn't really warranted. I know Anders deserved game time but the fact he's been picked over De Gea here is just odd as De Gea has had a better start between the two.
> 
> I know Ferguson wants competition for that #1 spot between the two and I'm all for that but rewarding Anders when De Gea was great mid-week is rather strange. I wouldn't even call Anders the #1 right now.


He wasn't dropped for todays game I mean. Ferguson went with Lindegaard after the Fulham and he's been first choice since, he will rotate for mid week games but Lindegaard has started every PL game since.

I have no problem with either, as long as they just pick one and stick with him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Didn't :fergie say there is no #1?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

My boy patRICE keeping it classy.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Least they shook hands this time. Wouldn't have expected less on a day like this anyway


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> He wasn't dropped for todays game I mean. Ferguson went with Lindegaard after the Fulham and he's been first choice since, he will rotate for mid week games but Lindegaard has started every PL game since.
> 
> I have no problem with either, as long as they just pick one and stick with him.


I see where you're coming from now IJ. I still don't agree with the way De Gea was dropped after the Fulham game though.

I don't think there is a #1 though... Ferguson is still testing them both but you'd think De Gea would start today after mid-week but we'll see after a few more Premier League games and then it should define whose the #1.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United's away kit is classy as fuck.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverpool haven't got a chance :downing isn't even on the bench to provide the match winning goal.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We haven't even turned up... 3 man midfield has done nothing, we've given the ball away casually and Evra is having an absolute shocker. Why he's starting I'll never know. Nani has been poor as has Giggs and RVP has been anonymous. Our best player has been Rafael, defended really well and kept us in it twice.

Ferdinand now hurt. Fucks sake!


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverpool dominating, which means one thing: United will score from a Reina goalkeeping blunder.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Red !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Harsh tbh.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jonjo :kenny 

50/50 red tbh, not gonna complain bout it but could have just as easily been a yellow considering Evans went in the exact same way to win the ball


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Or a red could change the game...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We could have 20 men. We can't pass the f**king ball.

We play the worst football in the league. Stoke would be ashamed of this shite.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck right off


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:fergie:fergie:fergie:fergie

If theres one Liverpool I'd have liked to be sent off its Shelvey..Scares the living fuck out of me.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

scholes is warming up so its looks like he could be coming on at half time


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lmao Liverpool GOATING with 10 men.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This performance has been nothing short of fucking disgraceful. A team of fucking zombies.

Even with an extra man, there's no control, no outlet - Nothing. Ball bouncing off our players, losing every 50/50, just getting destroyed from back to front. Ferdinand has been immense, Lindegaard and Rafa made some last ditch blocks/clearances. Other than that it's been shite. Nani has been a disgrace, get him off at HT.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nani is playing like shit.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Shelvey sent off. Not sure if it was a red though but I'll have to see the replay of it.

United have a chance of winning... now. We've been dominated for 45 minutes and Ferguson is partly to blame for this shitty team selection. We look so vulnerable in this pathetic 3 man midfield it isn't even funny. RVP has been anonymous, Kagawa hasn't had chance to do much when on the ball, Carrick has been the best midfielder but that isn't saying much and Giggs has been poor.

Valencia has done nothing and has been invisible. Defensively we look crap but Ferdinand and Rafael have been our best players on the pitch with Ferdinand probably getting the nod as the better player on the pitch.

Nani and Evra competing for the worst player on the pitch award. Pathetic from the two of them and Liverpool have looked mostly dangerous down the right flank. Evra can fuck off with his casual jogging, he just doesn't care anymore. Load him off in January or next summer as I'm absolutely sick to death of it. Nani has been atrocious yet again. It has been rinse and repeat syndrome with him; get the ball in the Liverpool half, pass to Nani, he has a first poor touch and then passes it straight to a Liverpool player. 

We have a chance with the 11 man advantage but Liverpool are still looking the better team at the end there. The worst United have played at Anifield so far. Gutless. Absolutely gutless. The hair dryer better come out in Fergie half time team talk but he should also give himself that hair dryer treatment with this poor excuse of a team selection.

Bring Chicharito and Scholes on second half. Maybe even Anderson at some point.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Garbage game so far.

Love that Shelvey is full of spunk and cans of Slurm; but that was mind-bogglingly fucking stupid. Also love him blaming Ferguson's influence over officials. :lol #conspiracy.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Swear I've never seen Irish Jet make a positive Utd post.

Shelvey's a fucking brain dead moron if he thinks he'll get away with a lunge like that. There's a reason them tackles get straight reds now because of the damage they can do. Fucking boggles the mind that players still lunge in like that when they're all aware of the consequences. Then he starts insinuating Fergie got him sent off as he was leaving the pitch. Is Liverpool's depth really that bad that he's starting every game?

We just can't keep the ball. Needs Scholes. Evra's having a nightmare performance again. At least Evans/Rio/Rafael/Lindegaard all are on top of their games. Liverpool really should have created more genuine scoring chances with all the possession we let them have. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> Nani is playing like shit.


Water is blue.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Looking at the tackle again... Evans came in with the exact same challenge yet Shelvey gets sent off.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'm fairly amused at the slow mo-reverse angle on the shelvey/evans incident. Evans went in 2 footed as well :lmao.

@Seabs, he's been quite good this season. Better than any United CM's ;D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *Swear I've never seen Irish Jet make a positive Utd post.*


LOL, what? All the non united fans seem to think I'm a blind homer.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Fergie's reaction to Shelvey was priceless. :fergie*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

If your gonna send Shelvey off for that then you gotta send Evans off too as like I said before he went in with the exact same challenge. The more I see it though the less I think it's a red and more a booking for both men


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> I'm fairly amused at the slow mo-reverse angle on the shelvey/evans incident. Evans went in 2 footed as well :lmao.


*Evans got the ball and didn't lunge off the ground though. Shelvey was just totally reckless and out of control. Evans doesn't need to be going in two footed though.*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Absolute shite. As expected. Even with them down to 10 we won't offer anything. Nani can fuck off, heart clearly isn't in it anymore.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

With the benefit of reply's I think both players deserved a Red Card, infact if anything Evans' tackle was more dangerous than Jonjo's. Shelvey was just unfortunate enough to connect more on Evens then Evens did with Shelvey


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *Evans got the ball and didn't lunge off the ground though. Shelvey was just totally reckless and out of control. Evans doesn't need to be going in two footed though.*


He got the ball? Really? He still went in 2 footed, Shelvey was reckless and i have no problems with the card. Its soft but if he stays on his feet then Evans would be the one walking off the park.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


Suso making an impact.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

STEVIEEEEEEEE


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:stevie:stevie:stevie:stevie:stevie:stevie


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

YNWA


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Also suso you sexy beast on the field one minute and does that


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What a fucking shit start. I called it.

Ferguson with a half time team talk and the United reaction? Slow pack of fucking zombies back on the pitch. Full zombie mode.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If it was a red, Evans should be off as well.


GERRARD!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Missed it getting a custard slice, but :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

RAFA !!!!!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Not a bad finish.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Off course :kenny


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gorgeous finish by Rafael.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Marcelo wannabe.



Nice to see the ball can hit the post AND go in at Anfield.. :no:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Well that was a rather good finish by Rafael.

As far as the Shelvey red card goes, it was stupid of him to dive in regardless of whether Evans should have been carded or not. Liverpool were completely dominating the game at that point so there was no need to display that over zealous urgency to get the ball back. United now have a route back into the game.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

HENDO warming up, GET SCARED UNITED.

PS: Suarez is fucking pathetic.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It was stupid to dive in, but what's good for the goose is good for the gander. Showing that degree of inconsistency within 5 minutes in disconcerting in a fixture this big. Also will undoubtedly give the "Fergie Association" advocates ammuniton if Pool loose. 

Things getting heated now, Suarez even busting out his world class diving skills. 

Edit: Liverpool will try and tighten it up at the back by bringing Hendo on. They will then concede 5 minutes later thus nullifying the entire point.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

When will Suarez realise that the more you throw your body around when falling over the less likely it is the Referee will give a penalty.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

For someone who dives as much as Suarez it's amazing how shit he is at it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

except Suarez didn't dive. It wasn't a pen though, defender got the ball.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

...and Suarez then fell over flailing wildly. 

Diving/theatrics. If he just fell down it would be a lot more convincing than doing the Busquets "shot out of a cannon" crap every time you get touched.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

5th-Horseman said:


> Edit: Liverpool will try and tighten it up at the back by bringing Hendo on. They will then concede 5 minutes later thus nullifying the entire point.


Sounds bout right :downing


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lindegaard justify his place in the team...so far.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Off Twitter 



> Bringing on Jordan Henderson when trying to win a match is like turning on Loose Women to have a wank.



:lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Penalty !!!

Please score !!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

10/10 for that dive Valencia


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wonder if Nani will take the penalty...


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That was just a calamity of errors all round.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> 10/10 for that dive Valencia


:suarez1


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

RIP Liverpool.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I thought Van Persie was going to miss another penalty for Man Utd then.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Beyond a fucking joke. United dive in every fucking game and in every fucking game get the calls. Its fucking ridiculous. Hard to take the moral high ground on diving when we have Suarez but that is a fucking joke.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That was an odd one, Valenia was allready falling when Johnson came in with the challenge.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

gerrard or suarez will score a late equaliser :side:


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Come on Halsey you motherfucker. FFs.

Garbage from Johnson/ Agger at the halfway line but jesus christ ref.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Halsey is clearly Howard Webb in disguise


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FIFA/UEFA/whoever should pull their finger out and start issuing retroactive punishments for diving. Would soon make it a non issue if your club gets fined and you get banned when you go down like that. United's goal tally would get a third taken off it :troll


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> FIFA/UEFA/whoever should pull their finger out and start issuing retroactive punishments for diving. Would soon make it a non issue if your club gets fined and you get banned when you go down like that. United's goal tally would get a third taken off it :troll


suaraz might as well retire if that would happen :troll


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Bit rich coming from a side that has Young, Welbeck and every other diving twat. You reckon anything will be spoken about it in the media? Of course not, its fucking United. Not a word will be spoken yet once again a huge dive influences the outcome of the match.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Kelly then :jaydamn looks serious


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I've just realized, RVP is my captain in fantasy league.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

goodnight sweet Liverpool. 

To the relegation battle it is.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good game marred by inconsistent/poor officiating. Matches like this remind me why it's "anyone but United"


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Water is blue.


ERM...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Rafael you fucking GOD!

Dire display, incredible result.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I fucking hate football sometimes.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Unreal result. Same old performance though, Liverpool are great at inflicting damage on themselves.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I actually felt sorry for Liverpool by the end of the match.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We totally aren't getting a W here at the etihad.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

And people wonder why ABU exists.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



5th-Horseman said:


> Good game marred by inconsistent/poor officiating. Matches like this remind me why it's "anyone but United"


Its fucking ridiculous that one of the marquee games in the year gets such fucking garbage decisions. I hate the whole conspiracy shit but when was the last time United cops many bad calls? They always get the rub of the green.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao we're absolute dogshit especially in the first half. city, chelsea and arsenal will rinse us playing like that what a disgrace. Pool deserved to win or atleast draw and they would have if they had a half decent striker. But an undeserved win is still a win.

Cracking goal by rafael like.


Cheers Halsey :fergie



Hello ABU's and United haters, you alright lads?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Rafael still overrated?

Micah fucking Richards. LOL


----------



## The Cult (Jul 21, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

On my way back from the game now and I think Halsey has had a nightmare, I'll have to watch the game again when I get home but we didn't deserve to lose. Oh well onto Norwich next week for 3 points!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Also Kagawa just isn't working maybe it's the two behind him or whoever is up top or maybe he just needs time.

Want wazza back :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Rio should be being talked about more. Top performance, by far our best player in my opinion.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ehhhh. Mugged over by Halsey in the second half, completely dun goofed with the penalty decision and really didn't give us anything. Pretty numb to the United in getting calls shocker.

Fairly good performance considering we had 10 men for the majority. Good stuff from Gerrard as usual in these fiesty games. Hopefully we can give him a reason to hate Norwich before that game comes around.

Ah well. Onto the next one like Jay Zed.

Pressing issues are Kelly and Agger, both looked like pretty serious knocks. 

Oh, there's Captain Ba with an early 8 points. Ahoy there, Ba!



Joel said:


> Water is blue.





Tenacious.C. said:


> ERM...


Despite being a big hairy get, Joel is right. Water IS blue. Just an incredibly faint shade of blue. Gots to know your, QI.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



T-C said:


> Rio should be being talked about more. Top performance, by far our best player in my opinion.


Both him and evans played well, evra is still shit, giggs should never play in CM again.

Atleast Cleverley, Ando, Fletch and Powell will be fresh decent four to choose from for the newcastle game midweek.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










Evans, what a dirty twat. Dives in 2 footed and then fakes an injury :troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'm no Liverpool fan but...










Controversies gonna controversy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



T-C said:


> Rio should be being talked about more. Top performance, by far our best player in my opinion.


Absolutely. Was just immense today. 

Along with CAPTN RAFA he was our best player.

Evra should never play for the club again. He offers absolutely nothing but incompetence. Watching Baines lord it up this season makes me cry Y WE NO BID?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cisse fpalm


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck the referee. Fuck united. Fuck the EPL. Fuck ferguson. Fuck everyone. 

I'm fucking sick of it.

End of rant.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

At least one of the Newcastle strikers can hit the target...


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great feeling to obtain the 3 points at Anfield but I am disappointed with how United played even with the extra man advantage. It reminded me of how we played against City in the FA Cup last season where we dominated possession at times but then gave the ball away casually and the opposing team would create a lot of chances from it by piling men forward and controlling the midfield. This game replicated that somewhat.

The 3 man midfield just didn't work with Carrick/Giggs/Kagawa and Nani and Evra both win the Worst United Player on the Anfield pitch award for both equally being shit all game. Luckily for Evra, he got to play the full 90 minutes, so we got more time to see some classic Evra fuck ups. Sterling had his number all game and constantly had the beating of him. Even going forward Evra offered nothing. Nani was complete garbage from start to finish, didn't create anything, didn't try to take on Kelly, kept giving the ball away and his first touch was a disgrace.

Kagawa picked things up second half and really worked hard but wasn't at his absolute best. Giggs was meh, Carrick was decent and Scholes was alright but was very sloppy at times. Valencia was great tracking back and did try to take Johnson on at times but again, not his full beast mode we're usually accustomed to. Van Persie was non-existent but it was nice to see him score the penalty and to see United finally score a penalty.

Our back four (excluding Evra) was pretty solid with Ferdinand doing well against Suarez and Evans had another good game. Rafael was brilliant; sure he made a few mistakes here and there, which resulted in a huge gap down the left wing but at least he tried to get back unlike Evra, who constantly jogged back, not giving a care in the world. Rafael did well against Borini at times, winning the ball and linked up with Valencia well and showed a lot of urgency. Rafael was brilliant going forward and his equalising goal was beautiful, especially on his weaker foot. Not as good as the goal against Arsenal with the left footed volley but still, a great goal.

Anders actually had a really good game also and made some great saves to keep us in it. I still think De Gea deserved to start but still, a good display.

Gerrard rightfully deserved Man of the Match after being poor all season, he looked great today. Ferdinand and Rafael were our two best players today but I'd give the nod to Rafael now due to the goal and trying to create things going forward.

As for the penalties; I think the Evans challenge on Suarez wasn't a penalty as you can see Evans won the ball. The penalty decision for the challenge from Johnson on Valencia I'm still undecided. Part of me thinks it's a penalty due to Johnson pushing into Valencia and clipping his ankle but at the same time, it looks like Valencia is going down rather easy. I'll have to see it a few more times to come to a conclusive decision. Some United players need to cut that shit out though (diving) as it's a disgusting, dirty tactic.

Liverpool fans should be pleased with the performance though as even with 10 men and even with 9 men, you worked hard and created many chances. If it wasn't for the red card on Shelvey, it would have been a different outcome for sure.

Still, 3 points is 3 points.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



DESTRUCT said:


> Fuck the referee. Fuck united. Fuck the EPL. Fuck ferguson. Fuck everyone.
> 
> I'm fucking sick of it.
> 
> End of rant.













But yeah you deserved a win.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck. I'm nervous.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Come on arsenal and the mighty diaby.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Why is Ramsey playing? He's close to being as useless as Henderson.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Fuck. I'm nervous.


Not sure why you're nervous, it isn't like you have a chance anyway. :balo2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Were is Mozza the everton fan he's usually golden with his ripping into pool.

Edit, what about that timing ^


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ramsey as a winger. 

LMAO


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

T-C said:


> Why is Ramsey playing? He's close to being as useless as Henderson.


He's cover for GOATzorla.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cazorla needs no cover. I know Walcott is on the out, but surely Chamberlain would be a better option than Ramsey.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Is the camera man at the City match filming from a blimp or something?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Le arsenal to cause an upset I reckon.





Oh wait...... Ramsey's starting.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Fuck. I'm nervous.


This, not looking forward to it


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Well, now that Bassong is injured we look fucked. Turner was shocking on the opening day when we lost 5-0 at Fulham and we have been solid ever since then until now. The cart horse comes on and makes a stupid mistake for Ba's goal by playing him onside, then loses him again later on only for Ba to miscontrol in a great position.

We've played some good football but look completely toothless in the final third. Morison looks short of confidence and isn't getting in the box enough as the lone striker. It's shame that Holt is going through his annual pre/early season binge eating form where he can't do anything apart from fall over and try to win free kicks, because it means we have nothing up top. Hopefully Hughton dropping him will give him a kick up the (lard) arse. At least Wessi looks class.

Newcastle have looked very ordinary in build up play but are incredibly dangerous upfront, almost the complete opposite of us. Thank fuck Cisse missed that Pen otherwise it would have been game over for us, seeing as we struggle to score even one goal a game at the moment.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ramsey has been really good off the bench this season tbf.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Were is Mozza the everton fan he's usually golden with his ripping into pool.
> 
> Edit, what about that timing ^


Haha, great timing.

After so many years of being shit and being a laughing stock of football, it feels good seeing them fuckers struggle in the ZONE.



> RAWK Meltdown ‏@RAWK_Meltdown
> 
> I would be embarrassed to be a United fan right now, they are light years behind City and even Chelsea





> RAWK Meltdown ‏@RAWK_Meltdown
> 
> The premier league is fixed. There is no other explanation for that. End of.





> RAWK Meltdown ‏@RAWK_Meltdown
> 
> Corrupt as fuck. Physically shaking with anger





> RAWK Meltdown ‏@RAWK_Meltdown
> 
> I feel like crying.The most blatant robbery in the history of this fucking league


I'm so glad I was raised properly and not brought up as one of them


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hoolahan again with a quality pass, needs to play every game, I hope Hughton sees that now.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I didn't see the game, but










it looks like a pen rimo


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Agger and Kelly done their ACL's.
Shelvey banned for three games.
2 points out of 15.

Excuse me while I get my gun.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*






Never felt more like singing the blues :troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LMAO strong touch Gervinho.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ramsey with a good pass, unbelievably bad touch from Gervinho.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Gervinho.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lmao

What a fucking first touch that was. First class!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I hate football. I need a ton of alcohol. Yet again played better and lost. I would rather we played shit and won.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


> I didn't see the game, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was a huge dive :kenny



Hank Scorpio said:


> Agger and Kelly done their ACL's.
> Shelvey banned for three games.
> 2 points out of 15.
> 
> Excuse me while I get my gun.


at least Sahin should be playing next game


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

from shelvey's twitter



> I have also apologised to sir Alex , just where I come from people don't grass people up to get someone sent off.



:lmao :lmao :lmao 

oh and...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Is it just that angle then? Because it looks like Johnson's right hand pushes him over.

:lol at Hitler Youth


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Haha Shelvey's made himself look an utter tit there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

indeed. either apologise properly or don't apologise at all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LOLVB never change please.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gervinho has the touch of a thousand rapists.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Typical.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck off Lescott you ugly fuck.

Give the ball to Cazorla Arsenal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Harsh on Arsenal so far.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lmao shelvey has deleted his tweet about :fergie


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck, they don't deserve that.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great header by Lt. Worf there.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ramsey has actually been impressive. Good for him.

City have been pretty poor tbh. Need tevez on.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This commentator has really been doing my nut. Going on about how bad zonal marking is and that man marking is so much better. Yet back when man marking at corners was the done thing, goals were scored TWICE as frequently from corners than they are now as most teams mark zonally. The statistics show that marking zonally is much more effective, but this idiot cannot comprehend that times change. Stupid old time prick.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao shelvey has deleted his tweet about :fergie


Get over it.

He's a young lad who made a mistake.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Typical arsenal, just put the ball in the fooking net. Gervinho :lol awful player


Also :lolVB?


Think it's time for shelvey to jump on that mothership back home.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Regardless whether you play zonal or man mark you still have to get to the ball and not let the opposition get an easy header. Goalkeeping error there though.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Viva Mark Halsey, viva Mark Halsey....What a ref.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Viva Mark Halsey, viva Mark Halsey....What a ref.


:lmao :lmao best transfer of the summer Halsey in, Webb out.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Viva Mark Halsey, viva Mark Halsey....What a ref.












:suarez2


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Typical arsenal, just put the ball in the fooking net. Gervinho :lol awful player


3 goals in his last 2 games


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Somebody should tell Tevez that he can breathe through his nose, he would look a lot less stupid if he started to do that


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Credit to Aguero for keeping his feet even when he could go down easily.

Ramsey looks out on his feet.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Well just like that Tottenham are now 2-1 up


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

AVB DA GOD


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Guh. Why does Gervinho get eternity on the ball and Cazorla gets like 2 seconds...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

YES YES YES


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

SUPER FHCMJNG KOOOOOOSSSSSSD


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> Regardless whether you play zonal or man mark you still have to get to the ball and not let the opposition get an easy header. Goalkeeping error there though.


goalkeeping error? by reina?

i refuse to believe it


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great finish from Koscielny.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GOAAAAL!!!!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GET IN!!!

watch city go and get a winner in the 90th minute now :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

All set up for another City late show.

Meh.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

City are fucked. They don't even look like a threat going forward. Bunch of misplaced passes and nothing more. Unconvincing.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Holy shit, Kompany!


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

HOLY SHIT Kompany!!! Great save tho


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great bicycle kick by Kompany. Spectacular.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Have Lescott in my defence for ages, does little so remove him.

Put Kos in my team for one week, on the bench so I get rid of him.










Need YAYA or Gibbs to get a winner.

I also have Tevez for one game, as I swapped him for Ba during half time. 

Tevez goal with a YAYA assist with a Gibbs goal to make it 2-2 plz


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> goalkeeping error? by reina?
> 
> i refuse to believe it


nah, reina played alright. error was by Mannone (sp?)


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gervinho is fucking hopeless.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gervinho. Awful.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



God™ said:


> Gervinho is fucking hopeless.


agreed.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Instead of watching online all the time, is there anyway I can view the Premier League on American satellite? I have DirecTV, I hope they offer some kind of sports package for it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Great result. Just wish Gervinho wasn't so awful. 

We could have won if he wasn't so bad.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good game. Great Day for United, even through all the fuckery.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

if gervinho could actually finish arsenal could have taken 3 points, dont know why wenger kept him on for so long


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Panther said:


> Instead of watching online all the time, is there anyway I can view the Premier League on American satellite? I have DirecTV, I hope they offer some kind of sports package for it.


Fox Soccer. Or Fox Soccer plus. 

Check your local FOX. They are showing United vs Liverpool today at some point.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good result for Arsenal, especially considering they outplayed City for most of the match. 

Wow. I cannot believe Gervinho was kept on for so long...just a disaster.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

So City haven't won in 3 games now I believe. It's crystal clear they are yet to hit their stride, but I do think either they're overrated or not as good as people are making it out to be.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

two wins? in a row?

#TOTTENHAMCHARGE surges forward

i think its also quite clear that the title race this year is gonna come down to chelsea, everton and west brom


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'm happy with the result maybe could of had 3 points but coming away with any points at the etihad is a good result, only downside is Kos is on my fantasy football bench :side:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Abk™ said:


> So City haven't won in 3 games now I believe. It's crystal clear they are yet to hit their stride, but I do think either they're overrated or not as good as people are making it out to be.


They're missing the influence Silva had last year. He's well down on form. They'll come good and look out when they do because they're still getting results now and it's the worst they've played in over a year.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Play shit, win at Anfield, watch City and Arsenal drop points...










Today was a good day.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



God™;12051023 said:


> They're missing the influence Silva had last year. He's well down on form. They'll come good and look out when they do because they're still getting results now and it's the worst they've played in over a year.


Agreed. Silva's passes were dismal today (mostly in the second half coz I missed a chunk of the first). But don't you think building a team around him is risky? Don't forget Toure is up there too as one of their finest performers this season. They clearly are out of form. I'll just wait to see how they perform when things get back together for them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

silva has dropped off much like mata. those spaniards cant be overplayed or else creatively theyd become wrecked

edit: crap it was a parody account with almost the same twitter handle


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good to see ManU get the win despite them playing so mediocre.



Mikey Damage said:


> Fox Soccer. Or Fox Soccer plus. Check your local FOX. They are showing United vs Liverpool today at some point.


On My Fox they are only showing stupid NFL :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

DubC said:


> Good to see ManU get the win despite them playing so mediocre.
> 
> 
> 
> On My Fox they are only showing stupid NFL :no:


Mine is showing it after the NFL games.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You'd think after the coming together when Everton did the tribute to Hillsborough, Liverpool fans would avoid stuff like this:



> Geoff Shreeves ‏@GeoffShreeves
> Ref Mark Halsey (in cancer remission) been wished to die by trolls. So too has his wife Michelle (also in remission) and their daughter.WTF


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> You'd think after the coming together when Everton did the tribute to Hillsborough, Liverpool fans would avoid stuff like this:













Shocking stuff but it's expected really which is even more shocking.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

hopefully Angelo Henriquez makes his debut on wednesday, its gone strangely quiet with him, hasnt featured in any of the u-18, u-21 or reserve games

cleverley will most likely start alongside fletcher, good to see how buttner does in another game as well




Mozza said:


> You'd think after the coming together when Everton did the tribute to Hillsborough, Liverpool fans would avoid stuff like this:



stan collymore exposed this liverpool fan, complete cunt, he has deleted his account since after apparently the police are getting involved



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You knew this shit would happen from both sides and whatever the reuslt was, none are real fans just a bunch of spastics.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Some people are utter fucking retards. Completely disgusting things to write.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I don't think I've ever been so pleased with a draw.

The defense was immense again. Other than a horrible clerance, Kos was great. Mertesacker was great. Jenkinson...holy fuck. He was incredible. Probably a MOTM performance. 

The midfield was bossing shit. Completely held their own, if not was better, against a good City midfield. 

Buzzing. Just need the finishing to be more clinical. If Giroud can start doing something, we will be a nuisance this season.

Definitely feel like we can contend for a title. Hopefully we smash on Chelsea to cement my beliefs.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Twitter is the worst fucking thing solely because of morons like these.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

People who do that kind of stuff on Twitter always get caught. I remember the lad from Wales last season got collared for racism and he got kicked out of uni and did some community service. 

Hope this idiot loses everything he's got.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

So newcastle on wednesday in the COC, any of the mags fans here have any idea what sort of side pardew will play?

I'm hoping fergie goes something like de gea, keane (if he's ready for a step up), whoever is fit, buttner, fletch, ando, clev, nani, hernandez, welbeck. Hopefully powell and henriquez feature in some way.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Jenkinson has turned into a hell of a right back.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



T-C said:


> Jenkinson has turned into a hell of a right back.


Steve Bould


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He's still a flake going forward, but he's been great defensively.

Look forward to selling him for 15 million. 14 million profit. :wenger


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



T-C said:


> Jenkinson has turned into a hell of a right back.


Yeah he was great today, defensively and offensively. 

Who would have thought that a year ago when he was the laughing stock of Arsenal?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Barca to buy Diaby, Verm, Kos, and Jenk now.

:side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The five year plan finally coming together.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> You'd think after the coming together when Everton did the tribute to Hillsborough, Liverpool fans would avoid stuff like this:


People like this make me so angry. They are not football fans they are scum. They need to be neutered to stop them from breeding. Seriously made me angry on today of all days morons like that would say stuff life that. Disgraceful. No matter how bad the ref was (he was shocking) you don't say shit like that


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

caught bits and pieces at the casino, thought at times we looked good going forward, and that we put in a much better defensive effort, yet the goal was soft as shit to concede. i guess the good thing is that we've been absolutely no where near our best, but haven't lost. haven't won yet either, but getting points at liverpool and stoke, while not even half decent, and getting a point against a good team in arsenal isn't all bad. still early, still improvement to be had.

lost it at kompany's bicycle kick after having ingested a ton of alcohol. in a room full of arse supporters, i was the only one celebrating the lescott header :lol


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lol just seen an advert for that Liverpool documentry on channel 5 :lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:terry1 the BIGMAN has retired from international football


: : :


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Just watched Sky and am fairly displeased. Apparently the letter SAF gave to these "fans" didn't hinder them from doing this.






Why can't we just all be friends?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Just watched Sky and am fairly displeased. Apparently the letter SAF gave to these "fans" didn't hinder them from doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from what ive seen from people who were in the away end, a few of liverpool fans started doing aeroplane gestures as they were walking out, which resulted in that

edit: here it is from twitter



> 15-20 LFC fans stated behind & sang Munich chants & did airplane arms. Fans retaliated the when they were fighting police & going on like they'd done nothing wrong out fans sang "always the victims..." Was there. Saw it unfold.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Did you expect anything else i knew that would be sung at some point sad but true. it's always going to be bitter and hateful between the two sets of fans.

Pretty much everyone does the plane gestures but sadly most football fans have to respond.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> :terry1 the BIGMAN has retired from international football
> 
> 
> : : :


Really? Has to be a case of Jagielka and Lescott being first choice pairing now for Ingalurnd.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverpool fans were making airplane symbols at the final whistle. Fuck your moral highground, all fans have cunts.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Not a set of fans in the world would not retaliate. both group of fans are in the wrong.

:terry really retired from england? fucking get in


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hopefully both sets of clubs will work together and work out who was sat where in regards to making gestures.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

from :terry1 statement it almost sounds as if he is trying to blame the FA for him retiring



> "I feel the FA, in pursuing charges against me ... have made my position with the national team untenable."


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He's to busy managing chelsea.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sky didn't say anything about the air plane gestures so I hadn't thought of it. My apologys. It's just that a couple fools have to ruin the day for everyone and make everyone involved look bad.

Too bad Terry's done. Whose going clear balls that were behind the goal line out?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> :terry1 the BIGMAN has retired from international football
> 
> 
> : : :












Farewell, you twat.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> *Sky didn't say anything about the air plane gestures* so I hadn't thought of it.My apology's.It's just that a couple fools have to ruin the day for everyone and make everyone involved look bad.


It never get's mentioned tbh. it doesn't other me at all either just cunts who do it and chant munich i just wish united fans would take the highground but like jet said every club has it's cunts but just happens united and pool have more than most.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What's wrong with the victim chant? It's a very accurate chant. The murderers one is a little less savory, but it's not entirely inaccurate itself. The killed your own fans chant wasn't heard, so small steps and all that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Vader13 said:


> Farewell, you twat.


That gif does not deserve to have pal written on it. That is not a very pally thing.

More like gifcunt.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Barca to buy Diaby, Verm, Kos, and Jenk now.
> 
> :side:


Followed by City getting Carzola, Podoloski & Wilshere :wenger


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> What's wrong with the victim chant? It's a very accurate chant. The murderers one is a little less savory, but it's not entirely inaccurate itself. The killed your own fans chant wasn't heard, so small steps and all that.


Because for 23 years we were given shit about wallowing in Hillsborough as simply nobody else believed us. It is about Hillsborough, it is about us making out we were the victims when everybody knew it was us and everything The Sun wrote was true. Anybody who even tries to claim it's about the Suarez situation is talking out of their arse as I have heard it sang at Anfield for a while now.

And how is the murderers one not entirely inaccurate?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He may be reffering to this






Banter shall unite us again


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Frankly I'm sick to fucking death of all this shite about fans singing songs. There will always be cunts who sing songs about Hillsborough, there will always be cunts who do Munich gestures, some people just enjoy doing that kind of stuff, they get a kick out of it.

It's all just the boil on the arse of the real issue though. Yes United sang songs with references to Hillsborough but that means fuck all considering the fight for Justice for Hillsborough is still going on. Why aren't the likes of Duckenfield, Bettison, Middup etc being doorstepped right now? Why aren't people looking into the role they played in the cover up? Why aren't the media reporting on how the Conservative Government at the time pushed for the blame to be put on the fans and what else they might have pushed? Why hasn't another inquest been ordered yet? What are the current Police doing to investigate how a cover up this big was allowed to happen? And why was it allowed to go on for 23 years? There is a far, far bigger issue here than some people singing nasty songs and this bullshit, media-driven moral outrage coming from all angles and all parties is just taking the attention away from where it should be.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The murderers chant is directed at Heysel, not Hillsborough.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Vader13 said:


> The murderers chant is directed at Heysel, not Hillsborough.


Don't be daft. You can say it's about Heysel all you want but you know it's about Hillsborough too. Next you'll be saying "If it wasn't for the Scousers we could stand" is about Heysel as well.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










For those that don’t know what this means, it’s a reference to the fact that Liverpool fans’ actions that contributed to the Heysel stadium disaster resulted in the banning of all English teams from entering European competitions. Everton were considered favourites that year, but the ban meant they couldn’t enter and the winners were Steaua Bucharest of Romania.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Don't be daft. You can say it's about Heysel all you want but you know it's about Hillsborough too. Next you'll be saying "If it wasn't for the Scousers we could stand" is about Heysel as well.


Stop chatting absolute shite, "murderers" is about Heysel, it's got fuck all to do with Hillsbrough.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This isn't gonna end well, just roll on the next set of games please and be done with this shite.

Sky were quite the shit stirrers imo and probably the general media tbh aswell.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



I Came To Play said:


> Stop chatting absolute shite, "murderers" is about Heysel, it's got fuck all to do with Hillsbrough.


Has it fuck. It may have been about Heysel in the first place but if you really think it's not got a wink and nod to Hillsborough then you're far too naive about football fans.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> For those that don’t know what this means, it’s a reference to the fact that Liverpool fans’ actions that contributed to the Heysel stadium disaster resulted in the banning of all English teams from entering European competitions. Everton were considered favourites that year, but the ban meant they couldn’t enter and the winners were Steaua Bucharest of Romania.


Was that today? Didn't see it myself.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It's from the derby a few years ago.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Who will be Englands LION now ?


_Leave the memories alone ....._


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If you think it's about Hillsborough too, you'll hopefully be in a minority who do so. Having frequented the pubs around Old Trafford and asking a few of the mongs why they're chanting about Hillsborough, I was quickly corrected by a massive guy who said it's only about Heysel.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

'You killed your own fans' is about Hillborough. 'Murderers' is about Heysel.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Can we talk about how Arsenal is winning the prem, instead?


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> 'You killed your own fans' is about Hillborough. 'Murderers' is about Heysel.


Look at both of them. Both songs are calling us murderers but only one is about Hillsborough? Right ok.

Anyway, fuck it, this is useless and nobody is enjoying it. I'm willing to accept that Murderers can be construed as not being about Hillsborough and I suppose if Everton are happy enough to sing it then I'm not going to be hypocritical as I'd never in a million years say a bad word about Everton in relation to Hillsborough.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Can we talk about how Arsenal is winning the prem, instead?


Talk about arsene's coat or his hate for water bottles, anything will do.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

inb4 Arsenal mid to end season slump followed by upturn in form once title is out of reach.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Look at both of them. Both songs are calling us murderers but only one is about Hillsborough? Right ok.
> 
> Anyway, fuck it, this is useless and nobody is enjoying it. I'm willing to accept that Murderers can be construed as not being about Hillsborough and I suppose if Everton are happy enough to sing it then I'm not going to be hypocritical as I'd never in a million years say a bad word about Everton in relation to Hillsborough.


If Liverpool can mock Heysel then they can handle a few murderers song in relation to the 39.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> If Liverpool can mock Heysel then they can handle a few murderers song in relation to the 39.


When have we ever mocked Heysel? Or are you honestly referencing the "2-0 to the murderers" chant a few season back?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










Right there.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Can we talk about how Arsenal is winning the prem, instead?


Sure. Which season? 2020-21? :wenger


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'm jealous of Arsene's coat. It looks ludicrously comfy


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Well actually that's mocking Evertonians ridiculous notion that their name was on the 1986 European Cup before the ban and the constant referencing of it whenever anything, ever, is brought up. I don't like it, wish it wasn't there, but if you think that flag is mocking the dead then you're plainly wrong.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Right there.


Indeed, but it's a rich part of their history:










Ironically enough a banner from that night in Heysel.

Innocence personified.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Well actually that's mocking Evertonians ridiculous notion that their name was on the 1986 European Cup before the ban and the constant referencing of it whenever anything, ever, is brought up. I don't like it, wish it wasn't there, but if you think that flag is mocking the dead then you're plainly wrong.


Wow, I can't believe you're even attempting to justify it, especially with such an embarrassing excuse. 

Lets see if you can think up anything for this one








Irish Jet said:


> Indeed, but it's a rich part of their history:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best part of that banner is the Birkenhead bit, it's not even in Liverpool. :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lawro on MOTD2 saying halsey got the decisions right, fair play.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lawrenson is part of the CONSPIRACY!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:kenny at the people who are defending the chants by man utd fans. 

All the people involved the Liverpool and man utd fans should be banned full stop.

Also Lawro :kenny. The ref had a shocker. If shevley went so should have Evans. The penalty was never one as well.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



T-C said:


> Lawrenson is part of the CONSPIRACY!!!


It's class that he sided with the ref and all, i bet the scousers are steaming.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Can't we just agree that everyone sucks?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



R.K.O Peep said:


> :kenny at the people who are defending the chants by man utd fans.
> 
> All the people involved the Liverpool and man utd fans should be banned full stop.


Nobody is defending them, i've stated on numerous occassions the people are idiots as did jet.

Mozza is not just talking about united fans he's having his own debate with that poster about pool fans been hypocrites.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

damn, big man gone from england

i eagerly await the high anticipated kelly/lescott partnership at the back next game

i'll always remember terry as the guy fucked up enough to do this:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Nobody is defending them, i've stated on numerous occassions the people are idiots as did jet.
> 
> Mozza is not just talking about united fans he's having his own debate with that poster about pool fans been hypocrites.


Bananas saying that the songs have some accuracy? I was not aiming it at you or jet. Plus I have a number of idiots on my facebook defending it. These songs need to stop full stop. It is just vile and disgusting.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Pride and glory of England is gone now.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Wow, I can't believe you're even attempting to justify it, especially with such an embarrassing excuse.
> 
> Lets see if you can think up anything for this one
> 
> ...


I'm not saying we haven't got cunts but that banner is taking the piss out of Evertonians who make themselves out to be the real victims of Heysel and not Heysel itself. It's not on but there's a difference.

The rest, yeah cunts.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Interesting tweet from Didi



> @DietmarHamann .. shelvey sent off on 38:58.... gerrard scores on 45:51.. rafael equalises on 51:45... rvp scores on 80:16 all add to 96


Spooky.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Bananas saying that the songs have some accuracy? I was not aiming it at you or jet. Plus I have a number of idiots on my facebook defending it. These songs need to stop full stop. It is just vile and disgusting.


I fully agree the chants should stop, i'm all for anti pool chants or anti chelsea etc but ones that have stuff to do with hillsborough should stop or even heysel but it's not just united fans.

But then you would have to stop the shitload of fans that chant munich or make plane gestures, sadly they are in the game and i can't see them going away.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The only real thing you can do is tell your own fans around you not to do stuff

the only people who can stop the lunatics and wackos are the club and the sane fans. Because this shit reflects badly on the overwhelming fans who are innocent and the club itself

i still rmember how horrible the "anton ferdinand, you know what you are" chants were. just downright fucked up


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



R.K.O Peep said:


> :kenny at the people who are defending the chants by man utd fans.
> 
> All the people involved the Liverpool and man utd fans should be banned full stop.
> 
> Also Lawro :kenny. The ref had a shocker. If shevley went so should have Evans. The penalty was never one as well.


I'm not defending them, nor do I think anyone else is.

I am however starting to get pissed off at the moral high ground Liverpool fans are suddenly taking (Not aimed at anyone here) and the idea that United fans seem to be causing all of these problems. 

It's disgusting but every team has fans have morons that will resort to that. Even among those poor disgusted Liverpool fans.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I fully agree the chants should stop, i'm all for anti pool chants or anti chelsea etc but ones that have stuff to do with hillsborough should stop or even heysel but it's not just united fans.
> 
> But then you would have to stop the shitload of fans that chant munich or make plane gestures, sadly they are in the game and i can't see them going away.



No it is not just man untied fans but because you are such a big club like us you are therefore more likely to have more cunts associated with your club. The Munich chants make me sick. But there will always be idiots who feel the need to mock the dead by singing such vile songs as this.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm not defending them, nor do I think anyone else is.
> 
> I am however starting to get pissed off at the moral high ground Liverpool fans are suddenly taking (Not aimed at anyone here) and the idea that United fans seem to be causing all of these problems.
> 
> It's disgusting but every team has fans have morons that will resort to that. Even among those poor disgusted Liverpool fans.


No rational Liverpool fan thinks we're above all of this. We know we've got twats.

As I said earler though (and then went on to shit all over by going on about chanting) a lot of us are pissed off that this whole moral debate is distracting away from the real issues of Hillsborough.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



R.K.O Peep said:


> No it is not just man untied fans but because you are such a big club like us you are therefore more likely to have more cunts associated with your club. The Munich chants make me sick. But there will always be idiots who feel the need to mock the dead by singing such vile songs as this.


Dead on imo we do have alot of twat "fans" at united because of how many of us there is scattered around the UK and the world so yes good chance we have more idiots.

Sadly munich chants will stay because it's what other fans go to when things get fiesty in the ground or pubs that and "we support our home team" which is a fair chant tbh :terry


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That's bollocks just so you know.

EDIT - I'm referring to the Sterling picture. Seems a tad racist as well.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> In any proceedings before a Regulatory Commission, the Regulatory Commission shall not
> be obliged to follow the strict rules of evidence, may admit such evidence as it thinks fit and
> accord such evidence such weight as it thinks appropriate in all the circumstances. Where
> the subject matter of a complaint or matter before the Regulatory Commission has been
> ...


The FA is so unbelievably incompetent its not even funny. no wonder england is so backwards ass in coaching and international games


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

RAWK tearing into Lawrenson.

:lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm not defending them, nor do I think anyone else is.
> 
> I am however starting to get pissed off at the moral high ground Liverpool fans are suddenly taking (Not aimed at anyone here) and the idea that United fans seem to be causing all of these problems.
> 
> It's disgusting but every team has fans have morons that will resort to that. Even among those poor disgusted Liverpool fans.


It was mostly aimed at people in general and Bananas though I think misread his post. 

Tbh it was from what I read Liverpool "fans" and I use that term loosely as anyone who chants stuff like this is not a fan of football imo doing Munich chants. However the Manchester United "fans" should have ignored it


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> The FA is so unbelievably incompetent its not even funny. no wonder england is so backwards ass in coaching and international games


no 3 in the world in the reliable FIFA rankings 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We play Spurs next week :side: the mighty AVB on a roll now.


Also 07 and Jet what first 11 would you like to see vs newcastle.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> That's bollocks just so you know.
> 
> EDIT - I'm referring to the Sterling picture. Seems a tad racist as well.


How is it racist, please enlighten me


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> How is it racist, please enlighten me


There is a stereotype of young black lads having kids young to different women and not sticking around. If Sterling was white then that 'rumour' (is it a rumour? Or just a shit joke?) would never have been made up.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

wait, so does sterling have kids or not? i thought he mentioned it in an interview?










this is a really bizarre tackle. the geniuses in rawk say its not even a foul, but im just trying to figure out what the hell he was trying to do


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> There is a stereotype of young black lads having kids young to different women and not sticking around. If Sterling was white then that 'rumour' (is it a rumour? Or just a shit joke?) would never have been made up.


i think you need to find some more straws to clutch


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> There is a stereotype of young black lads having kids young to different women and not sticking around. If Sterling was white then that 'rumour' (is it a rumour? Or just a shit joke?) would never have been made up.


:lmao :lmao

http://www.soccersouls.com/2012/09/raheem-sterling-age-17-kids-3-women-2/


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

SPURS


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> wait, so does sterling have kids or not? i thought he mentioned it in an interview?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the ball. It was a yellow but Evans committed a foul just as much as shevley. Both should have been booked.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Get the ball. It was a yellow but Evans committed a foul just as much as shevley. *Both should have been booked*.


What Gaz neville said if i recall correctly.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

he went in double legged, but he won the ball. kinda. evans got there marginally first, but either hes falling on going down for a double legged tackle

by the end it resembled a takedown

honestly, i dont know what to make it of it. it just looks like trainwreck between the two for me

and the sun confirmed the sterling story, apparently the mum of his third kid is 23. this guy is a legend


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

judging from that gif it really should be a booking for both. shelvey goes in recklessly, but evans invokes kompany law by going two footed. probably cancels each other out to just a yellow for each.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gervinho :lmao :lmao :lmao i can't get over how he's playing at the top level.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gervinho's first touch in that gif gave me cancer. one of the best through balls ive ever seen

anyone got a vid of the penalty today? was it a dive?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Does Tevez know he has a nose?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i remember when they first signed him, arsenal fans were raving about him, how he was going be a top player


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Everybody give it up for Sterlin, spermin in the vagina 3 times before you hit 18 that is amazing.

Puzzled as to why Evans deciced to go in with 2 feet in that tackle, infact looking at that gif he didn't really need to go to ground at all so wether or not he just had a rush of blood to the head I don't know, Although I completly understand why the Referee has decided to send of Sterling


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I thought the refereeing is the Liverpool match was hysterical, hilarious pen and a controversial red. I actually feel for Liverpool, who would have ever thought.
Arsenal looked great, Cazorla is magic, I was pleasantly surprised by Jenkinson. Gervinho is a fraud of footballer so not surprised he flopped again.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> wait, so does sterling have kids or not? i thought he mentioned it in an interview?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Redead said:


> he went in double legged, but he won the ball. kinda. evans got there marginally first, but either hes falling on going down for a double legged tackle
> 
> by the end it resembled a takedown
> 
> ...


Sorry but if anyone has gone in with both feet it's Evans. Shelvey actually wins the ball and his second leg is miles away from Evans. Poor decision from the ref.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> The only real thing you can do is tell your own fans around you not to do stuff


*Ideally yeah but I know I wouldn't dare to. The idiots who do that don't have any logic so would just as quickly turn on one of their own fans if they wound them up the wrong way. Best to just drown them out.*


Irish Jet said:


> I am however starting to get pissed off at the moral high ground Liverpool fans are suddenly taking (Not aimed at anyone here) and the idea that United fans seem to be causing all of these problems.


*Same. All morals not wanting the Utd fans to disrespect Hillsbrough and then they pull shit like the Munich taunts and the twitter harassment to Halsey and his family just because they lost. At the end of they day Football isn't the be all and end all. 

LETS TALK FOOTBALL.

Super 3 points to pick up for us, especially considering the performance. Rafael was great and looked strong defensively. Rio was sublime and had his best game in years. Evans looked sturdy too. Evra was abysmal, horrific, embarrassing, atrocious, awful and then some. Nani was woeful again. Valencia really hasn't got going this season yet but there's signs there. Did really well to create the opening to the penalty. Kagawa had an off day. Scholes improved us as always. Thought Giggs did alright. Carrick did his job second half. RVP still isn't clicking with the team but important goals over great performances all the time.

Harsh penalty to give. Ironic though given Johnson's awful dive down the left against Rafael in the first half. Suarez tried to get a cheap penalty too. Thought Halsey had a decent game outside of the penalty decision. We did do our best to miss it for you. Got the red card right for me. Shelvey was dangerous and reckless and got nowhere near the ball and could have really badly injured Evans. Evans lunged in but he was controlled enough and had his feet low enough to not warrant a red like Shelvey did. Really embarrassed himself with leaving the field and his post match "apology". Just because he didn't give every decision the Liverpool fans shouted for doesn't mean he had a bad game. Wanted to let the game flow which was good. Besides the penalty what else did he got so badly wrong to warrant death threats to him and his family? Sucks that there's a small group of people who are morons because he's a really genuine guy and admits when he gets decisions wrong. Thankfully Liverpool aren't strong enough in the final third to capitalise on all the possession we gave them. Lindegaard's a terrific keeper and I have no problem with starting the big games. More confident in not doing anything stupid or dropping a cost clanger. Both of them fighting for #1 should bring the best out of both of them hopefully.

Arsenal deserved a point vs City. City really haven't started this season yet, much like us. Amazing that they haven't kept a clean sheet yet this season. Kompany doesn't look quite as daunting to play against right now. 

Cisse's penalty....*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cisse's penalty was worse than utd's previous ones.

I thought arsenal deserved to win first 30mins they were fantastic and if gervinho had end product they'd have scored a couple.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Seabs look at the GIF of Shelvey's tackle. Saying he got nowhere near the ball is laughable. In fact he barely touches Evans.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

evans really should not have gone in double legged, both sets of studs were showing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Freddie just said shit on MOTD2 :lol brilliant.

No he was not talking about gervinho.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We were pretty boss today, were by far the better side againt City at the Etihad, not many teams will be saying that at the end of the season. I think a victory wouldn't have been undeserved, but I'm more than happy with a point there, even with our good start to the season, I was fearing the worst so I'm pretty chuffed with the display today.

Liverpool/United was a fucking awful game, stopped watching at about 60 mins. One shit team with delusional fans playing a boring team with a knack of always fucking winning? No thanks.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I've just been having a look at Everton players Twitters, and found a decent feud from Phil Neville and Seamus Coleman.

Phill Neville vs *Seamus Coleman*

[hide]If u want a signed pair of my boots go to StarsBoots, Authentic Match Worn Memorabilia money goes to charity thanks

*prob be best selling garys boots pal.. Won't get much money for yours!*

hello seamie see ur sub again for the republic tomorrow night!!!

*if I'm lucky I'll be sub.. Maybe won't even make the bench.. Any advice for me? U have plenty experience of being on the bench*

sub for ireland-its like being sub for man utd youth team! Although u r a 50k signing from sligo bless!

*yeah just glad to be here fizzer! Never thought I'd be so lucky!

u looking forward to next season.. U must be glad garys retired? ur family might come watch u on a saturday now!

actually they will prob just stay in and watch him on sky sports instead of watching u!*

does trapp say "run forest run" to u like moyesy does??

r u licking captain robbie keanes arse like u lick captain nevilles?

did ur brother play for man utd 600 times pal?? Thought not!!

when u upgrading ur caravan to a tent pal?

any more lip pal and I'll get peter walton to send u off again!!!!

were u going on holiday pal-isle of man??

*why u getting angry pal.. U got got that angry on a match day u would be a great captain!!*

be careful next season pal-everyone plays sh*t in their 2nd season!!!

*does everyone play sh*t in there 15 season aswell?*

16th season pal!

*you counting ur 10 years on united bench?*

gone quiet pal u been round to keaneys room to run his bath?

*u gettin jealous?? I'll be back to look after u next season pal.. Do I still have to do all ur running tho??*

here u r was getting worried keano let u off the lead?

keep playing the way u r m8 and you'll be back playing at widnes wit the reserves!

*what did u miss last game of season for again.. Toothache?? Dnt think big dunc would miss a game cause of his tooth!*

nice debut benfica away m8-what was the score??

*5.0 pal.. A good captain would have been there to help his players but where were u??

u enjoy going to the world cups with england or was that gary AGAIN!? I'm sure u were proud to watch him!!*

u like talking about gary m8-got a secret crush?

*everyone likes gary more.. U should know that by now!!*

have a great summer pal-reserves report back 5th july!

*is that what date he told u.. Internationals not back until the 11th so see ya then! Night skipper x*

topman come on macedonia!!

let's make a pact pal-no more slaughtering on twitter-i need u-u need me-agreed? Ask keano for permission 1st though!

*u need me to do ur running.. Why do I need you??*

I'm trying to hand u an olive branch pal-do u not want it?

*I just want to know why I need u? Not a trick question.*

lads don't like u pal-so have to protect u!

*nev dnt start!! Because its you they dnt like.. And I dnt need u to protect me.. I protected u all season!*

its all about u pal aint it! Good luck next season you will need it!

*I know I will.. Uv had 15 years good luck! Well done! I know ur missing me really!*

u licking charlie adams arse now too? Is it captains that turn u on??

*hahahahaha good one pal! What a captain he was too.. He could actually pass to his team mates!*[/hide]


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> We were pretty boss today, were by far the better side againt City at the Etihad, not many teams will be saying that at the end of the season. I think a victory wouldn't have been undeserved, but I'm more than happy with a point there, even with our good start to the season, I was fearing the worst so I'm pretty chuffed with the display today.
> 
> Liverpool/United was a fucking awful game, stopped watching at about 60 mins. One shit team with delusional fans playing a boring team with a knack of always fucking winning? No thanks.


Utd/pool games nearly always are rubbish.

Utd boring :lol please, shit? yes but boring.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Look at how reckless and dangerous it is. His feet are so far apart it's impossible to have any control over the tackle. Honestly, if Evans doesn't slide in to that and there's a good chance his leg gets snapped. If he's wise enough to stay on his feet then chances are Liverpool get the foul and Evans gets booked or worse.*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The elbow of god coming into play for Everton.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> I've just been having a look at Everton players Twitters, and found a decent feud from Phil Neville and Seamus Coleman.
> 
> Phill Neville vs *Seamus Coleman*
> 
> **** hidden content ****


*Some of the Seamus ones are legit brilliant.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Coleman vs Phil twitter thing is class.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I think it is good that phil is putting over a young talent like Sheamus


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> We play Spurs next week :side: the mighty AVB on a roll now.
> 
> 
> Also 07 and Jet what first 11 would you like to see vs newcastle.


I dunno, if Rooney's ready I certainly want to see him play. Maybe even start. It's a tough fixture assuming Newcastle will take it seriously. 

Right now I'd say:

De Gea

Vermijl Vidic Evans Buttner

Lingard Cleverley Powell Nani

Welbeck Hernandez​
With Fletcher, Rooney and Henriquez hopefully featuring at some point.

We'll probably lose, but I don't really mind. I wish the fixture would be easier, I'd be more comfortable fielding such a weakened team.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

u looking forward to next season.. U must be glad garys retired? ur family might come watch u on a saturday now!

does everyone play sh*t in there 15 season aswell?


Horrific grammar aside, both of these from Seamus made me laugh out loud. Phil got fucking hammered and definitely riled up.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


>


Holy shit that looks even worse on the gif :lmao. Looks like something outta fifa 



Seabs said:


> *Look at how reckless and dangerous it is. His feet are so far apart it's impossible to have any control over the tackle. Honestly, if Evans doesn't slide in to that and there's a good chance his leg gets snapped. If he's wise enough to stay on his feet then chances are Liverpool get the foul and Evans gets booked or worse.*


Not sure if serious or :troll. :side: 

That whole tackle was just weird like Redead said. Frankly Evans went in two footed as well at the end of the day so if your gonna send Shelvey off then you gotta send Evans off to since well he did more or less the exact same thing just that his legs were closer together. 

As for the Phil V Seamus thing. Seamus won that battle with some ease. :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

that was a pretty great pass from Ramsey.

Ramsey was actually really good today. Shockingly pleased. 

such a shit first touch. :no:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


>


It's hard to tell if it's a poor first touch or a really weak shot.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Haha! Now that you mention it, it reminds me of playing football with my nephew and no matter how big a run up he takes, the ball doesn't budge a couple of yards.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LOL @ ferguson saying it was a clear red card for shelvey after the match. Such a twat.

Once gervinho gets close to goals, he panics. Must be a mental thing.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Just noticed this on RAWK



> Most of us have our superstitions that help support our squad. Some have lucky socks, a ball or maybe even a signed jersey.
> 
> As an avid sports fan with Liverpool at the top of my list, I like to think that a lucky item on occasion will do it's job. But not lately... not with Liverpool. Things have gone so badly that I researched the last bit of luck we've actually had. I can safely say that as far as EPL matches go... there hasn't been an ounce of fortune since that damn cat showed up last February against the spurs. Said cat in turn escaped into the life of a fugitive several weeks later to officially become a stray.
> 
> ...


I love my fellow LFC fans. No matter how outrageous they are.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

#FEEDTHOSECATS


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


>


Does he really have 3 kids at 17? What a tool.

Anyway, I don't really care about the chanting. I knew the peace wouldn't last today. Normal people don't behave like that, just a particular type of ********* mocks people dying and they're not even deserving of attention. No point in getting outraged at idiots.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



DESTRUCT said:


> *LOL @ ferguson saying it was a clear red card for shelvey after the match. Such a twat.*
> 
> Once gervinho gets close to goals, he panics. Must be a mental thing.


But it was bro, let me taste your tears 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*











:fergie :fergie :fergie


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

First stray cat I find I'm feeding the shit out of it. We'll be Top 4 in no time flat!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Silent Alarm said:


> *Does he really have 3 kids at 17? What a tool.*
> 
> Anyway, I don't really care about the chanting. I knew the peace wouldn't last today. Normal people don't behave like that, just a particular type of ********* mocks people dying and they're not even deserving of attention. No point in getting outraged at idiots.


Seems so. Makes sense why he's trying so hard at football. Got a lot of Child Support to be paying out 8*D. Then again according to the latest chick he isn't doing that 










Good to see Sterling living up to that black sterotype :kobe2




WWE_TNA said:


> :fergie :fergie :fergie


:fergie wont be grinning for much longer when Shelvey and the Mandem sort him out :stuff


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Seems so. Makes sense why he's trying so hard at football. Got a lot of Child Support to be paying out 8*D. Then again according to the latest chick he isn't doing that
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Psshhh the man from govan would sort them right out.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fergie smiling ''Kids these days.''


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Smiling coz he knows "this muppet would never play for me" :fergie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I find it amusing that Suarez has a reputation for diving/exaggerating (well deserved tbh), yet thats yet another blatent example of a United player diving to win a pen. Is there another team in the comp that wins as many dodgy pens? Its not like they have a skill about their dives either :side:



Redead said:


> Gervinho's first touch in that gif gave me cancer. one of the best through balls ive ever seen


wasn't the through ball from Ramsey as well? Thats got to be fairly annoying, having everyone on your back all the time, and when you do play well you've got a muppet like Gervinho to ruin it :lol



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Liverpool/United was a fucking awful game, stopped watching at about 60 mins. One shit team with delusional fans playing a boring team with a knack of always fucking winning? No thanks.


ique2 you'll be taking over from bananas as my more hated arsenal fan soon


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

exactly. suarez isnt one of your hollywood divers, he respects the fundamentals of the art. when he goes down, he does it realistically. it isnt about showboating or being over the top, its about realism


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

1600 followers, that's a sure tell sign she's got a semi decent picture of her tits on there. 

Time to snoop her pictures.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

seriously, 17 year old sterling getting with a 23 year old chick

guy has my respect


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sign #1 of a classy hooker, tramp stamp on her thigh.










His new squeeze is providing better quality though


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> exactly. suarez isnt one of your hollywood divers, he respects the fundamentals of the art. when he goes down, he does it realistically. it isnt about showboating or being over the top, its about realism


nah, he overplays it. Too theatrical. If i see a dive it has to be immaculate ;D

oh and Mozza i'm afraid i've just jinxed Everton and you're bound to be conceeding a lot of goals now that Baines in one of my fantasy football teams. It happened to us, Swansea and City so far :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I had Baines, Pienaar and Jelavic and got rid of them all for this weekend and last, Baines and Pienaar had a couple of great weeks and I've just put Baines and Pienaar back in.

Looks like we're both fucked!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

No way was that a penalty


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Seriously, nearly every defender in every one of my teams has been woeful except Ashley Cole who's been GOATing it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ivanovic as well oh yea


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I went from this this weekend:

Cech

Rafael Jagielka Gibbs

Dyer Dembelle Yaya Routledge Michu

RVP Tevez



Cech

Rafael Riise Gibbs Baines

Pienaar Yaya Fellaini Routledge

RVP Ba​
The changes cost me 14 points, put me in 15th place where if I didn't make the changes I'd be 9th .. 2 points ahead of you :favre


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> nah, he overplays it. Too theatrical. If i see a dive it has to be immaculate ;D
> 
> oh and Mozza i'm afraid i've just jinxed Everton and you're bound to be conceeding a lot of goals now that Baines in one of my fantasy football teams. It happened to us, Swansea and City so far :side:


now ashley young, that guy overexaggerates like its a porn set


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> ique2 you'll be taking over from bananas as my more hated arsenal fan soon


i thought Gunner was.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

People look so stupid taking photos on iPads.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Samoon said:


> i thought Stringer was.


fixed for ya


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gunner is hilarious, and Stringer has his moments whilst Bananas is nothing more than a balanced poster as he has a chip on both shoulders :rvp


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

nah fuck stringer.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Was Gunner the one who constantly wanted Wenger to be fired???


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



King Kenny said:


> nah fuck stringer.


he's not the one who responded to a red rep with...



Spoiler: Stay classy Bananas

















5th-Horseman said:


> Was Gunner the one who constantly wanted Wenger to be fired???


yeah. and he was the one who pointed out Rosicky is not a football, and that you should get 50 points for playing away against Wolves :lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

also Gunner was the one who said he went to KFC instead of watching Arsenal in the Carling Cup final :lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Shit, yeah I kept wondering why people were on about him going to KFC when they lost 8-2 later in the year until I tracked back and read that. I imagine he probably became institutionalised when Van Persie was sold.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You Liverpool fans are becoming a parody of yourselves. You guys try and act like Heysel never happened and then say those that bring it up are the villains. Maybe if you didn't continually try and play this victims and brush it under the carpet, then people wouldn't have to remind you of it. You go on about the Justice for the 96? But what about justice for the 39? You can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

So your response to getting called a muppet is to post a picture of Heysel? Stay classy son.

oh and i'm fairly certain no one on this forum at least, has absolved us of the blame relating to Heysel. No one has said it doesn't matter, no one has said we're not to blame there, and you think we need reminding of it? As far as justice goes, a bunch of fans already got manslaughter charges relating to Heysel.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> You Liverpool fans are becoming a parody of yourselves. You guys try and act like Heysel never happened and then say those that bring it up are the villains. Maybe if you didn't continually try and play this victims and brush it under the carpet, then people wouldn't have to remind you of it. You go on about the Justice for the 96? But what about justice for the 39? You can't have your cake and eat it too.


You muppet.

Justice for the 96 stems from the fact there was a large scale 23 year police cover up that was only exposed recently, fans and police officer statements were altered, lies that degraded the Liverpool fans saying they urinated on the dead were spread in The Sun via an MP, a verdict of Accidental Death was wrongly issued (and will be quashed by the end of this year), and that 40 odd people could and should have been saved.

Heysel resulted in Liverpool (and other English clubs) being thrown out of Europe for years, the blame solely being laid by UEFA on those responsible (Liverpool fans), and those responsible being convicted of Manslaughter.

Stay classy.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> Heysel resulted in Liverpool (and other English clubs) being thrown out of Europe for years, the blame solely being laid by UEFA on those responsible (Liverpool fans), and those responsible being convicted of Manslaughter.


Liverpool tried to dodge responsibility of Heysel though, saying it wasn't their fault and that it was all the fault of the stadium/organizers. Then there's also the issue of what happened at the Athens Final when Liverpool fans were again rioting and going in without tickets which could have caused another Heysel/Hillsborough like tragedy, and again Liverpool dodge responsibility and blame it on the organisers for not giving them enough of an allocation. Clearly the fans have learned nothing from history, and yes, while obviously Hillborough wasn't all the fault of the Liverpool fans like the police/government tried to suggest, but it's very hypocritical of Liverpool fans to seek justice for their own losses but then wash their hands of their own crimes.



> So your response to getting called a muppet is to post a picture of Heysel? Stay classy son.
> 
> oh and i'm fairly certain no one on this forum at least, has absolved us of the blame relating to Heysel. No one has said it doesn't matter, no one has said we're not to blame there, and you think we need reminding of it? As far as justice goes, a bunch of fans already got manslaughter charges relating to Heysel.


But did you not initially call me a muppet purely for mentioning Heysel? Liverpool fans always react badly to it being mentioned. It's like you guys don't want to face up to THE TRUTH.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










:lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

called you a muppet for 



> What's wrong with the victim chant? It's a very accurate chant.


^ that.



Bananas said:


> Clearly the fans have learned nothing from history, and yes, while obviously Hillborough wasn't all the fault of the Liverpool fans like the police/government tried to suggest, but it's very hypocritical of Liverpool fans to seek justice for their own losses but then wash their hands of their own crimes.


Heysel - ban for English teams from UEFA competitions, manslaughter charges for fans, blame laid entirely on Liverpool fans in the immediate aftermath.

Hillsborough - Cover up, complete lies being spread about the incident via the Sun and other sources. 

So how exactly is a Justice for the 96 campaign hypocritical? 

Nearly half the dead could have been saved if it weren't for incompetance. Took 23 years for it to be concluded that no Liverpool fans were responsible for the deaths, and that the authorities attempted to conceal what had happened.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The reading comprehension of some people here is really bad.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> The reading comprehension of some people here is really bad.


seeing as you're just going to duck it i'll ask again, how exactly is a Justice for the 96 campaign hypocritical?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow bananas please shut up. You have no idea what you are talking about. The people who caused the murders at heysel were charged with manslaughter. What have the police who caused the deaths at Hillsborough got? They got away with while a major British news paper ( and I use the term loosely) covered up their vile lies for 23 years.

:kenny at everything you have posted


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i miss stringer and gunner.


good times were had. gunner would be a peach right now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I miss both too. Don't really see how anyone could hate either, they were both too funny, albeit for the wrong reasons. Just the complete opposite of each other as well. One acts as though Arsenal can win the Champions League each season. The other acts as though Arsenal are nothing but relegation fodder.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Why are you guys even bothering with Bananas. The guy loves to take shots at us no matter what. No point feeding him 

As for Gunner and Stringer yeah they both need to come back. Gunner more than Stringer even though he did piss, me off in the start he grew on me in the end. Stringer was good when he wasn't trying to use any moment to bag on pool


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gunner was one of my favourite contributors.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> You Liverpool fans are becoming a parody of yourselves. You guys try and act like Heysel never happened and then say those that bring it up are the villains. Maybe if you didn't continually try and play this victims and brush it under the carpet, then people wouldn't have to remind you of it. You go on about the Justice for the 96? But what about justice for the 39? You can't have your cake and eat it too.





















Although the Juve fans didn't accept Liverpool fans apologies, they didn't brush it under the rug when it mattered.

My complaint about Heysel was the usage of the banner which I put on here seemingly mocking it. 

Rush said everything that needed to be said in regards to the 96 compared to the 39.

Oh, and when I was at Wembley for the semi final and the final in 2009 for the F.A Cup, we had our fans bunking in with no tickets. It happens with all clubs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gunner's top 3 moments:

1 - Being at KFC while his team is competing in the Carling Cup final
2 - His post about the amount of points Arsenal should get each season
3 - Saying Arsenal should have sacked Wenger, rather than selling Nasri

Stringer's top 3 moments

1 - Laughing at me when I told him Cesc and Nasri would be sold in the summer of 2011
2 - Saying Cesc was better than Xavi and Iniesta
3 - Owning MMN which resulted in him never coming back to these football threads


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i miss gunner and stringer

each of their reactions to rvp being sold would have made the thread GOAT

gunner going to KFC instead of the carling cup final (and proving it was the correct choice!) was one of the funniest things i ever read


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Thing about both of them was you could actually laugh at them. I guess maybe not the Liverpool fans, as both of them loved to take the piss out of Liverpool.

Samee on the other hand. Omg. He was just awful. Awful. He actually made me hate Barney Stinson (Neil Patrick-Harris). And yet, Evo loved the guy :|


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

samee pepe reina is the best keeper in the world


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck Stringer and Gunner, I want the FORZA TWINS back :ibra

Their meltdown at Milan's sales this summer would've been legendary.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That liverpool player has 3 kids and pays no child support? WINNING.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Martin Kelly has ruptured his ACL, he'll be out for a while then


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


> Fuck Stringer and Gunner, I want the FORZA TWINS back :ibra
> 
> Their meltdown at Milan's sales this summer would've been legendary.



Forza twins are legends.

I always enjoyed Gunner and Stringers debates about arsenal.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah the Forza guys were fucking epic. Reymisterio fan or something I think. So many priceless transfer meltdowns missed this year because people have left. Tragic.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



5th-Horseman said:


> Yeah the Forza guys were fucking epic. Reymisterio fan or something I think. So many priceless transfer meltdowns missed this year because people have left. Tragic.


Yeah him and the other one from Malta who supported italy and despised everything english.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

the other was Nitromalta. Hilarious guys, when they didn't intend to be.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

reymisteriofan was from peru


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This thread could do with some SCOTT BUTTON.

"Carrick would be loved if he was Spanish"


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lol i remember his cameo's in the thread last year.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Didn't someone also come in asking why Man City fans were so happy at winnning the league when they still had to win the playoffs?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> This thread could do with some SCOTT BUTTON.
> 
> "Carrick would be loved if he was Spanish"


someone said that if he was spanish he would be world class. i want to say shock. seb will remember.

plus, bent isn't going to liverpool.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I miss gunner. He actually posted in the transfer thread in the last month, he wasn't happy with Arsenals signings 

Stringer was awful. I can't stand fans who are so far up their own teams arse. Irish Jet is basically the Man Utd version of him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Awful news about Kelly, hopefully Wisdom can step up or Robinson on the left rotating with Enrique and Johnson back on the right.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Terrible news about Kelly. Would also like to see wisdom step up. Jose looks out of sorts and I'm not sure what the go is with him. Sounds as though aggers injury might not be as serious as first thought. Borini done something to his ankle.

On to stringer and gunner. I don't think I liked either of them. Pretty sure it's because they hated Liverpool. They were interesting posters though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Pretty sure we can all agree that Mikey is far and away the best Arsenal fan on here.

Going to be an even rougher year if Flanagan is playing more games at RB if he hasn't improved :hmm:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I think it was Shock who made the Carrick comment in the chatbox.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hoping to see a different team tomorrow.

Blackman
Azpi Cahill Terry Bertrand
Romeu Lampard
Moses Piazon Marin
Sturridge​
Doubt Blackman will get the nod though. It'll be Hilarious or TurnLOL. If Sturridge is not fit then hopefully Bamford gets a chance. Really hope Sturridge is fit and scores one or two though, cause then Di Matteo may go with him on the weekend vs Arsenal.

Moses and Marin should be exciting. Two legit wide men with a lot of pace to burn. And Piazon is a fantastic young player who I believe can hang with the first team.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Hoping to see a different team tomorrow.
> 
> Blackman
> Azpi Cahill Terry Bertrand
> ...


Yeah, that line up looks pretty good. Givea Azpi his first shot at English football, gives Romeu a chance. Gives Piazon a chance. Gives Moses his first start. Plus we got experience in there with Terry and Lampard. 

Is Marin fit anyway? I know he got injured in pre season, but haven't heard much since


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Pretty sure he is healthy in terms of injury again now, just needs the match fitness.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

oh yeah we have one of those too

pants, zaba, rekik, big nasty, rocketlov, barry, razak, suarez, sinclair, mario, guidetti

those in some kind of formation is what i want to see.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Marin played 45 minutes last week in the U21s game vs Liverpool. Shame the following U21s fixture is tonight and wasn't on the weekend, as he would have probably got 60 minutes and be better prepared for Tuesday if he is to play.

I'd expect him to start the game, but not finish.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Kelly enaldo. Guess the lineup with feature more Jose now with Glen switching back over to the right side. Wouldnt mind seeing Robinson getting more time this year. Flanno too as long as he's improved a bit.

I also want the FORZA twins back in this place. Those guys were just amazing. Especially Nitromalta.

Also seems like that Liverpool Documentary is kicking off right now on Channel 5


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Also seems like that Liverpool Documentary is kicking off right now on Channel 5


Suarez cheating in a game of Monopoly. He has found a new low.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> oh yeah we have one of those too
> 
> pants, zaba, rekik, big nasty, rocketlov, barry, razak, suarez, sinclair, mario, guidetti
> 
> those in some kind of formation is what i want to see.


Who the fuck is big nasty?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Suarez cheating in a game of Monopoly. He has found a new low.


Gotta train off the pitch as well as on bro. Cant be getting rusty now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matija_Nastasić


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

would have preferred a lower league team in the league cup, so the likes of Daehli and januzaj could have got a game

im guessing the team might like something like this

de gea

M keane evans wootton buttner

cleverley fletcher anderson

macheda hernandez welbeck​
with the likes of Powell, Henriquez, Bebe argh on the bench


i would much rather see Henriquez start than macheda though


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Mats Daehli really looks an exceptional prospect. Seems to get better everytime I see him. I'd like to see he him get a run out off the bench.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

No Macheda please especially on the right, i would not mind him playing if hernandez/welbeck had been first choice this season but i think they need to start. I'd rather brady play atleast he's a natural winger or even Lingard or Cleverley out wide.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Hoping to see a different team tomorrow.
> 
> Blackman
> Terry​


:suarez2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Who the fuck is big nasty?


Great nickname for the lad already, was well impressed with him for the most part in the Madrid game, although if City had bought who i said 2 years ago, we'd have Phil Jones and Big Nasty as our back-up CB's now.. ¬_¬

Fuck it, least my FM rangers team has..


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

the mirror and the mail are saying rooney will be on the bench on wednesday


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Whilst I shouldn't bring it up again as others have dealt with it already I think I should mention 23 Liverpool fans were jailed because of what they did at Heysel.

And to reiterate, Sterling does not have three kids.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I wonder what would be said about Sterling if he was 23 and got a 16 year old pregnant, and not 16 when he got the 23 year old pregnant.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I imagine the word cunt would be involved.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He's a cunt regardless.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Kenny's causing a bit of scene on his twitter

Inb4 :kenny's


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










:mark:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Is that real?? It looks like it was made on MS Paint.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yes


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Blatant plagiarism of #CHELSEA CHARGE.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

vidic out for 8 weeks with knee surgery


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*ep

Shouldn't be too bad if Evans and Rio play like they did on Sunday and stay fit.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lol :lol typical, he's missing some huge games aswell. It's very bad seabs only a matter of time before rio is injured.


Also i suggest everyone listen to this Liverpool supporter, real fan of the older generation puts the newer fans to shame. Very good listen and possibly quite emotional. Not saying all younger fans are cunts because i'd probably considered a younger fan and most of the people i know are decent lads/fans.

http://www.talksport.co.uk/radio/kickoff/120924/liverpool-fan-charlie-munich-air-disaster-181704


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol :lol typical, he's missing some huge games aswell. It's very bad seabs only a matter of time before rio is injured.
> 
> 
> Also i suggest everyone listen to this Liverpool supporter, real fan of the older generation puts the newer fans to shame. Very good listen and possibly quite emotional. *Not saying all younger fans are cunts because i'd probably considered a younger fan* and most of the people i know are decent lads/fans.
> ...


If anything that strengthens the point that young fans are cunts 8*D

United really do love a defensive injury, don't they?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sometimes i think the medical staff aren't qualified, beyond a joke.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You should sack them and then hire Arsenal's medical staff :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We'll just take Eva.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i think we're already close to the amount of injuries we had last season. micah, now milner out for 2 months, aguero out for a month, guidetti been injured the season so far, GAZBAZ, etc.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Until Yaya, Silva or Kompany are constantly getting injured city have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> We'll just take Eva.


As if :terry would ever let her leave.

We don't really get injuries. No. We get ridiculous drops in form instead.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Playing Mikel and Luiz is sometimes the equivalent to an injury or two.


Wootton, Thorpe or Keane better play at the back tomorrow and in any other game they're needed and not fecking carrick.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

silva's so unfit he might as well be injured


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

we're currently playing with no strikers on the team


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hey assholes, you didn't have 3 players (Kelly, Agger and Borini) injured in the same match while another got a straight red card, whilst simultaneously getting fucked by the referee :jose


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yes, but on the upside, your forward player isnt torres


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

And your CM isn't grandad Giggs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah our centre mids are fairly rocking. Just need Sahin to actually play :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

poor sahin

*forever a bench*


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> And your CM isn't grandad Giggs.




At least your manager is allowed to bench your main CM if he plays like shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

XI: TurnLOL; Azpi, Cahill, Terry, Bertrand; Ramires, Romeu; Piazon, Mata, Moses; Torres 
Subs: Hilarious, Ferreira, Luiz, Mikel, BOSSCAR, Hazard, Marin

Lampard and Mikel will start vs Arsenal :kenny


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> XI: TurnLOL; Azpi, Cahill, Terry, Bertrand; Ramires, Romeu; Piazon, Mata, Moses; Torres
> Subs: Hilarious, Ferreira, Luiz, Mikel, BOSSCAR, Hazard, Marin
> 
> Lampard and Mikel will start vs Arsenal :kenny



Very good side, is this really the COC?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah. We have to play the good players in the week to make sure shitarses like Mikel are fit for the weekend.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Mucha

Coleman
Heitinga
Distin
Oviedo 

Naismith
Fellaini
Junior
Gueye

Miralles
Anichebe

Should smash Leeds with that team. I've got 8 hours till my flight an I had to check out at 12pm so stuck in the lobby bored off my head. Staring at the Sky Sports app on my phone <_<


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Mucha
> 
> Coleman
> Heitinga
> ...



Please smash them.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Well that was quick by Leeds


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hope so, lar! Can't stand Leeds. 

Tonight is the first time in our history in which we don't have an Classified Englishman. 

Anichebe has the scousest accent ever and moved here when he like 1/2 but chose to play for Nigeria so he's not counted.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Goal machine Gary Cahill.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nobheads


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

And now Bertrand makes it 2 within 10 mins. Who needs a striker when all of our defenders keep scoring...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I've had wanks that have lasted longer than our clean sheet there. 

Good chance for our fringe players to force there way in to the first team and it's gone to waste because some crazy Slovakian is in goal who may as well wearing some American giant foam fingers he's that useless.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wolves are getting destroyed. Although with the squad Chelsea started it's not unexpected


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

£57 for a ticket in the south stand for the game against newcastle tomorrow , when the likes of arsenal tickets are between £10-20, no wonder there will be empty seats at old trafford tomorrow


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

El Hadge Spitting Twat was getting booed by the Everton fans so he's just blew a kiss to them. 

What a dog he is.

Naismith has just cleared a Leeds effort off the line in the 46th minute. Should be 2-0 down at halftime. Hopefully we bring on Jelavic, push Fellaini forward and take Junior out the 11.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Everton really need to get back into this game. They should be aiming to win the League Cup this season.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GARETH BARRY OWN GOAL AGAINST VILLA!

KNOWS WHERE HIS LOYALTIES LIE!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Very brave of Barry to do such a thing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gaz Baz the Chronic Crab.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Damn Kolarov free kicks :bigron

Oh well it's been a good night anyway :barry


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gabby! :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Neville on for Junior.

Jelavic on for Naismith.

Pienaar on for Gueye.

Hurry up and score you gimps.

Eurgh, 2-0. Forget it, I'd rather focus on 4TH PLACE :kobe3


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

MCCLEAN. 2-0 w/ ten men, come at us Capital One Cup.


Mad @ Cattermole. Been having a top notch season and goes and gets sent off. Can't pass judgement since I haven't seen him but he's going to be a massive miss for the derby, we haven't got anyone who can break up play and marshall the midfield like he's been doing since MON took over.

Johnson getting some game time too, hopefully fit enough to start against Wigan at the weekend.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Shepard said:


> MCCLEAN. 2-0 w/ ten men, come at us Capital One Cup.
> 
> 
> *Mad @ Cattermole. Been having a top notch season and goes and gets sent off.* Can't pass judgement since I haven't seen him but he's going to be a massive miss for the derby, we haven't got anyone who can break up play and marshall the midfield like he's been doing since MON took over.
> ...


C'mon Shep. Would he be Cattermole if he didn't get sent off before December?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Neville on for Junior.
> 
> Jelavic on for Naismith.
> 
> ...


Why not like your getting it ique2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Why not like your getting it ique2


I agree with you, we should be more ambitious! Why not settle for 3rd or 2nd. 

Good man opening my eyes. :suarez1


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> C'mon Shep. Would he be Cattermole if he didn't get sent off before December?


I THOUGHT HE'D CHANGED :batista3


At least it's not as bad as the season where he got sent off in either the first or second game then sent off again immediately after his ban. Him and Lorik Cana must have been a legit scary pairing to come up against.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

YEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH

CHARLES

BRAVE VILLA CARRYING ON INTO EXTRA TIME


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I wish we could be as brave as you lot. 

I guess you're gonna need all DAT brave for the relegation battle you're in with Liverpool though :kobe3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This BRAVERY Villa are showing this season is inspiring.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nervous with the likes of Tevez and Milner on the pitch Hutz


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

#VALIANTVILLA to keep it up pls


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GABBBBBYYYYYY

UP THE VILLA


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Everton :kenny

Good result for wigan.

Chelsea and City highlights tomorrow should be fun, what is the city team anyone?

#BRAVEVILLACHARGE

:barry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If I could rep you Hammy, you'd be getting this so hard


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Crying Dawson ftw


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dawson? i thought it was Kiz.

Saying that we'll go out tomorrow.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> Gareth Barry admits he smiled to himself when he saw Manchester City drawn with his former team Villa in tonight's Capital One Cup clash.
> 
> He said: "I had a smile on my face when we drew Villa.
> 
> ...


http://www.avfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10265~2927925,00.html


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Everton fans chanting Justice For The 96 followed by Yorkshire Police .. Murderers. 

Banana will be furious.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FUUUUUUCK, now valencia is injured as well enaldo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

what are they feeding those united players


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

dnuwnduinudini

City getting knocked out, United getting more and more injuries, Liverpool being Liverpool, this would have been our best chance to win the cup.

Can't be assed. Time to visit the shit fan thread in rants and find a new team.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> FUUUUUUCK, now valencia is injured as well enaldo


Must of been that super dirty tackle from glen jo for the penalty. :troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

torres scoring against a poor 2nd string championship team once?

HES BACK


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Torres 4 goals in all comps now :torres


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> The winger is understood to have been hurt winning the penalty which decided the game at Anfield, even though Liverpool’s Glen Johnson accused him of diving.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-injured-Manchester-United.html#ixzz27WaPfffk


Wait what, I actually thought there was no contact?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

maybe he injured himself diving 8*D


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Johnson really did clip his heal as Tony V was pulling his football to shoot. Showed pretty clearly on Sky and MOTD. Even Jamie Redknapp said it was a penalty.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Mata, Hazard, Oscar, Marin, Moses, Piazon...

So many exciting options for the 3. Why can't the rest of our squad be as boss :jose


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

well defence seems alright

i can definitely see oscar dropping back into a deeper role too, hes superb up front but hes too fantastic defensively to waste as a number 10 where we're stacked. lets not forget this man shut down pirlo. fantastic vision, passing and great long range shots

its just same as always. need a striker. need a CM. Felliani and falcao in january should set us up rather nicely........


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

No. NO. NO! Oscar has to play at number 10 where he has the licence to roam. The beauty of his game is that he floats everywhere. Left, right, high, low. If he is playing in the two, he can't do that. He needs that freedom.










Azpilicueta is either a serial rapist, or a raging homosexual.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

that picture is horrifyingly awesome

also, i didnt say dropping him in the pivot. THAT would be a horrible choice. if anything the pivot is getting outdated. we need to switch to something like 4-3-3. what im suggesting is making him more central, giving oscar the ability to surge forward or drop back

this kid could be the biggest purchase the club made since Cole.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> No. NO. NO! Oscar has to play at number 10 where he has the licence to roam. The beauty of his game is that he floats everywhere. Left, right, high, low. If he is playing in the two, he can't do that. He needs that freedom.


Or how about instead of a double pivot, you actually go for a 4-3-3, with Mata and Oscar in the center? May not be the most physical imposing but I think they'll get by on creativity. Just get a really boss DM or try Romeu again or try stealing Arteta(this guy is just sex).

edit: What redead said.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:kenny Please don't start Lampard on the weekend, Robbie. Arsenal will pass us off the park.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lampard will start and end every game until he dies

:hhh


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Wait what, I actually thought there was no contact?


if you wanted to argue any contact you'd talk about Johnson's arm not any phantom ankle taps :lmao what a joke.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










Oh yea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

White boy has a massive schnoz :troll


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Does anyone have a link to the old 2006/07/08 etc. football threads? Interested in given them a read.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Random news - Antonio Valencia is the fastest player in the world with the ball at his feet with 35.1 km/h, breaking Cristiano Ronaldo's 33.6 km/h record.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Pretty sure they get deleted after a while don't they? But yeah, I'd also like to read through them.

You'll see such highlights as me predicting WESLEY BROWN to score against LOLerpool at Old Trafford in 2008, and then Bananas call me a God :jordan2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I've heard of that there used to be large scale Liverpool V Man U fan battles. Also interested to see how people dealt with star players coming and going over those years.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Renegade™ said:


> White boy has a massive schnoz :troll


At first I thought you were talking about his..:/


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

read we were terrible, no surprise. defence has been wank all season, no matter who's in it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yeah whats up with that

why has defence been so wank. twice as many goals conceded as number of matches, and city usually has a pretty mean defence


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

dont seem focused. clichy would be the only defender to get a pass mark out of all the defenders, and even he seems distracted at times. kompany has been shocking in comparison to his monstrous form last season. our best player's been dzeko, so i think that says where we're at right now. hopefully it's just a bit of a team balance thing with javi/sinclair/rodwell coming in, but i'll start to get a bit worried if we don't beat fulham.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> yeah whats up with that
> 
> why has defence been so wank. twice as many goals conceded as number of matches, and city usually has a pretty mean defence


Lol and I thought Chelsea was bad


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

TRIFFIC

:arry


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Absolutely delighted about last nights result. 


Absolutely distraught that it probably means we start Grampa Lamps and Mikel at the weekend enaldo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Moved a couple of the old threads back so try searching Premier League in Sports again or just sort by most viewed in Sports for free members.*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

First page of the 07/08 thread and got a chuckle out of this:



Enigma said:


> United to win everything.
> Liverpool to be relegated. Then reinstated after an appeal by Sheffield United. Then relegated again.
> *Chelsea will sign Torres, who will decide that he doesn't actually like football.* They'll replace him with The Dong, who'll most likely win World Player of the Year.
> Arsenal will just sort of lurk around mid-table, but nobody cares about them anymore.
> ...


:torres


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i miss KME


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*






found this video incredible. just a calm, balanced view of a pretty nasty challenge from yesteryear. imagine if something like that happened now (it obviously does), the manager would be going off his nut, players surrounding the ref, etc etc.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










Edit; Fuck, Tenacious C, you beat me to it


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

in chelsea good news, it seems KDB is being groomed quite well to be more of a central midfielder, so there is that

also mikel is going to nigeria for afcon if they qualify

which leaves us with two midfielders. grandpa and the guy everyone forgot existed


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Edit; Fuck, Tenacious C, you beat me to it


Don't be so hard on yourself. You were only like 5 hours away from getting there first :torres



Redead said:


> in chelsea good news, it seems KDB is being groomed quite well to be more of a central midfielder, so there is that
> 
> also mikel is going to nigeria for afcon if they qualify
> 
> which leaves us with two midfielders. grandpa and the guy everyone forgot existed


Yeah, KDB seems like he'll be a central midfielder in the future. Good for us. Could be bad for McEachran though. 

We have Ramires too. Hopefully Di Matteo will realise he is probably our best option for the 2. Which surprises me. Thought it wouldn't suit him.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Either that or we have to play Mata alongside Grandpa Frank, thus completely negating his ability.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sucks to talk about Lamps like that, cause the guy really is a club legend. Premier League legend even with his goal scoring exploits. But with the style we're trying to play now and the way we are trying to move the ball around, he's just not going to cut it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

latest inductee into the one season too long group.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He's my favourite football player ever. But it's just not working, to be honest I don't even think it's an issue so much of "1 year too long" I just don't think he is adapting to the deeper role as well as I thought he would. He never relied at all on physical attributes anyway.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If he was content enough to spend more time on the bench and help transition into the new generation there wouldn't be any issues. If we actually bought some decent centre mids he could play further up the field where he's at his best.


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Sucks to talk about Lamps like that, cause the guy really is a club legend. Premier League legend even with his goal scoring exploits. But with the style we're trying to play now and the way we are trying to move the ball around, he's just not going to cut it.


Yeah very true. Lampard is a legend, but doesn't suit our new system. 

We could do with a new centre midfielder. I think Jao Moutinho and/or Vidal would be good signings for us. I reckon we can get them for 20 million-30 million each.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hmmm Valencia and Vidic announced injured on the same day.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Vidal would be amazing. Quality, quality player in my view. Trying to deal with a Vidal/Ramires combination would be horrendous for the opposing team. Two box to box midfielders, if the tactics were done properly you could have it where one would go forward, the other drop back. Could be great.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Personally I'd like to see old school CAM Frank Lampard. Making late runs into the box and awesome shots. As an impact sub or used more sporadically, he can be very useful

Unfortunately, he wants to play as many games as possible, as long as possible, and CM is the role. And I believe he can play CM, because hes quite good at defending and attacking, but he lacks the vision, quick passing and he cant go 90 minutes twice a week.

I'd love him in the Giggs role, because as Joel said, Lampard is a true club legend. Terry, Cech, Lampard, Cole and Drogba were the most influential chelsea players of the last 10 years.

Honestly, I believe the one thing our team is missing right now is a CM. Either someone who can control a game or someone Felliani or Yaya style or can just overwhelm the midfield.

Im not too worried about Striker because hopefully by the end of the season, Drogba Jr will be ready


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



5th-Horseman said:


> Vidal would be amazing. Quality, quality player in my view. Trying to deal with a Vidal/Ramires combination would be horrendous for the opposing team. Two box to box midfielders, if the tactics were done properly you could have it where one would go forward, the other drop back. Could be great.


Indeed. Vidal really impressed me last week when we faced Juventus. I would love to see him at the club, but i have a feeling that it won't happen


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Jerome Sinclair may become the youngest player ever to make an appearance for Liverpool tonight. 

Also I can't find the old threads. I tried searching but I haven't found anything :sadpanda


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

jordi hiwula scores for england on his u/19 debut, DAT ACADEMY churning out DEM CHAMPIONS.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

rumours that rooney is starting tonight


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Jerome Sinclair may become the youngest player ever to make an appearance for Liverpool tonight.
> 
> *Also I can't find the old threads. I tried searching but I haven't found anything :sadpanda*


Took me ten seconds :jordan2

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...rling-cup-discussion-thread-07-08-season.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...rling-cup-discussion-thread-08-09-season.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...rling-cup-discussion-thread-08-09-season.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...rling-cup-discussion-thread-10-11-season.html

Cant see to find 09-10 though


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> rumours that rooney is starting tonight


InB4 the he's fat, unfit or will get injured comments.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Cant see to find 09-10 though


Seabs probably deleted our last title win out of the archives. CONSPIRACEH!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

he's fat, unfit or will get injured comment


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I could have sworn i was back posting in the 08/09 season , can't believe missed that season on here.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Seems like there were more Liverpool fans back in the day. 

Stopped posting out of embarassment I see :torres


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

half of them are probably banned :lol

ugh, 10/11 reminds me on jon staley. fuck he was a moron on some anti foreigner angle that sucked major balls.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah when i came back here posting there was quite alot of them.

I remember 09/10 i had a few rants and meltdowns :lol

Number of posts this year is amazing compared to whole of them years, probably like most i just use this site as my footy forum.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I think I posted a little in the 08-09 season. Definitely ranted in the Champions League thread 

09-10 was fun. All the Mancs going nuts at Atkinson. Two times. Lol.

10-11 I made a deal I wouldn't post in the thread again if Liverpool beat us at the Bridge. Liverpool beat us at the Bridge.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*I have no idea what happened to the 09/10 thread. It doesn't have "Premier League" in the title and wasn't made by Role Model. I was on hiatus from this section during that season so idk.

Hopefully we don't play too weak of a team tonight. If we go out then there's no more matches really to give squad players a start. Fletcher and Powell both starting in the middle should be interesting. Be such a big plus if Fletcher can refind his fitness and form and for Powell to be as good as people think he can be. Like to see Nani/Welbeck/Chicarito all start tonight and give them a chance to get some momentum and improve their confidence for the league matches. I can see us playing a more traditional 4-4-3 though with 2 of them 3 and Macheda up top because you know Macheda's gotta get his League Cup starts. Be nice for him to go to a Championship team on loan for a bit where he can be someone's star player. Anderson probably gets his start too. Be interesting to see who plays at the back. Buttner should be a given. The other 3 will all probably be youngsters. No point in risking Rafael, Rio and Evans with Spurs on Saturday because it they pick up a knock then we're fucked. Think Lindegaard will start and De Gea vs Spurs. 

Just remembered that Dembele is probably gonna tear our midfield apart again this weekend *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> I think I posted a little in the 08-09 season. Definitely ranted in the Champions League thread
> 
> 09-10 was fun. All the Mancs going nuts at Atkinson. Two times. Lol.
> 
> 10-11 I made a deal I wouldn't post in the thread again if Liverpool beat us at the Bridge. Liverpool beat us at the Bridge.


There has been a few times i've thought to myself not to comeback here and post, but i always return like some addict.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

team



> De Gea, Vermijl, M Keane, Wootton, Buttner, Fletcher, Cleverley, Anderson, Rooney, Welbeck, Chicharito
> subs: Johnstone, Evans, Powell, Tunnicliffe, King, Lingard, Brady


ffs still no henriquez, dont know whats going on with him


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *I have no idea what happened to the 09/10 thread. It doesn't have "Premier League" in the title and wasn't made by Role Model. I was on hiatus from this section during that season so idk.
> 
> Hopefully we don't play too weak of a team tonight. If we go out then there's no more matches really to give squad players a start. Fletcher and Powell both starting in the middle should be interesting. Be such a big plus if Fletcher can refind his fitness and form and for Powell to be as good as people think he can be. Like to see Nani/Welbeck/Chicarito all start tonight and give them a chance to get some momentum and improve their confidence for the league matches. I can see us playing a more traditional 4-4-3 though with 2 of them 3 and Macheda up top because you know Macheda's gotta get his League Cup starts. Be nice for him to go to a Championship team on loan for a bit where he can be someone's star player. Anderson probably gets his start too. Be interesting to see who plays at the back. Buttner should be a given. The other 3 will all probably be youngsters. No point in risking Rafael, Rio and Evans with Spurs on Saturday because it they pick up a knock then we're fucked. Think Lindegaard will start and De Gea vs Spurs.
> 
> Just remembered that Dembele is probably gonna tear our midfield apart again this weekend *


Don't remind me about demebele he's like a warmup to what yaya will do to us. Also hope we go as strong as possible tonight.


I'm going round a mates to watch it tonight none are united fans and one is a closet pool fan, should be fun if we lose :suarez2


DAT Defence 07, good attack mind.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> I think I posted a little in the 08-09 season. Definitely ranted in the Champions League thread
> 
> 09-10 was fun. All the Mancs going nuts at Atkinson. Two times. Lol.
> 
> *10-11 I made a deal I wouldn't post in the thread again if Liverpool beat us at the Bridge. Liverpool beat us at the Bridge.*


Thought that was Evo or Rockhead for some reason :lol




WWE_TNA said:


> There has been a few times i've thought to myself not to comeback here and post, but i always return like some addict.


Yeah this place can get quite addictive I gotta say. Pretty sure I barely post outside of the footy threads nowadays

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/555897-2011-12-english-premier-league-discussion-thread.html 

@Hank Scorpia thats last years thread too if you want it. Frankly it's worth reading simply for Gunner being Gunner and Stringer Vs Saame & MNM/Heel or whatever his name is now.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Anybody got a stream for the Arsenal game? Can't find one atm


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Anybody got a stream for the Arsenal game? Can't find one atm


im pretty sure there isnt one, only radio ones


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yeah just got the audio on


----------



## DNoD (May 29, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Come on MUFC.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We really need to sign a keeper that can actually hold a ball in the box


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Kenny > Rodgers. :gibson


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It's really worrying that our (MUFC) defence has a combined total of 2 appearences before this. Those combined with the dodgy catching ability of De Gea really is a problem Utd shouldn't have. In the summer we should of got another CB when he knew that Jones was out and how old Rio is/how injury prone he & Vidic are. Having said that they aren't looking to bad so far. Keane is impressing me a little.Also that dead weight Anderson is playing (I strongly dislike the guy).
So far the only redeeming things about this game is Rooney being back to some degree and Fletcher making his full start. Great to see after all he has been through.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lol

That WBA goal doesn't just sound bad. It sounds really bad. 

I blame Houllier for dropping Westerveld after the mistake in that evening kick off against, err, I want to say Bolton?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

DAT GOAT SAHIN


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I remember when Anderson was supposed to be a big deal. I was jealous when United got him. Lol at that.

Sahin scores.

Cleverley is definitely the WOAT finisher.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cleverley you absolute donkey :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

These two goals have been beautiful. Full of class


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Come on Cleverly, Best move of the game as well...


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fletcher has looked good, he's really helped the back four and has kept things settled. Rooney has delivered some sublime passes, Hernandez has made some good runs and Anderson looks our best attacking option thus far. Newcastle have had really good spells and are really utilizing their aerial ability against us, which we've struggled at times with. Still, pretty even.

Tom "No Goals" Cleverley strikes again. Fuck me, is he ever going to score?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

OK in Football Manager 2013 if Tom Cleverly's composure attribute is anything more than 1 then I'm not buying it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



danny_boy said:


> OK in Football Manager 2013 if Tom Cleverly's composure attribute is anything more than 1 then I'm not buying it


His composure was fine. He hit the ball very clean. He just got his angles completely wrong.

Vermijl :lol

GIROUD!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

ANDERSOOOOONNNN!

What a goal.

Been the best player on the pitch by far.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

ANDOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

As much as I hate him, Nice one Anderson!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> I remember when Anderson was supposed to be a big deal. I was jealous when United got him. Lol at that.


----------



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

im a Bolton fan , are football league fans allowed in this thread?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



ECWRAWSMACKDOWN said:


> im a Bolton fan , are football league fans allowed in this thread?




The specific thread for leagues apart from the prem is in the link below mate

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...-la-liga-serie-bundesliga-ligue-1-etc-44.html


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Bollocks! First decent long range effort I've ever seen Anderson have and it's against us. 

Go'ON Shola!! Throw a cat among the pigeons!!! For Fuck Sake! he's made a career of being shit!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Half time and it has been pretty even between United/Newcastle. We've had 3 or 4 really good chances, which have been the best chances but Newcastle have really caused us problems on the set pieces. They could get a goal back but we have defended pretty solid thus far.

It's good to see Fletcher back, he's picking out some good passes and has helped the back four out well. Rooney's long balls have been brilliant. Welbeck has got more into the game as time has gone on, Hernandez is showing a lot of energy and making good runs but the end product hasn't been there yet.

The youngsters have looked good, especially Keane. I really like the look of him, looks very comfortable when on the ball and bringing it out from the back.

Cleverley has been decent but should have buried that chance. The goals will come for him and hopefully that miss won't affect his confidence as he's had a few golden opportunities to score this season and has messed them up. Anderson however, is Man of the Match thus far, always charging forward but comes back to the United half to retrieve the ball to start the attack. He's linked up well with Rooney, Cleverley and Welbeck and the goal towards the end was fantastic. Showed great strength.

Hopefully we start moving the ball a lot quicker and utilize our width more.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ando has been great. If only he could always play this. Rooney and him have been the standout performers.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We have done well, we are setting the tempo and I'm surprised at how well we are defending. Fletcher is really helping them out and is in that role we needed for a while. Cleverly should of buried it and I reckon it will knock his confidence a little but hopefully not too much.

Anderson is actually doing quite well, He messed up the first counter attack but has made up for it definitely. I just really want to see Powell on now. Reckon Rooney might come off for him.

Also credit to Elliot. He has done really well stopping some of our efforts and there was very little he could do about the Anderson goal.


Edit-
This attacking play now just summed up my problem with Anderson. Rooney tried crossing it to the far side and it got headed back towards the centre then flicked on. From where it landed Anderson must of been what, 8-10ft yet he just stood there and let Welbeck try and go through a player to it.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We've been very sloppy since the second half started. Some very lazy passing and Newcastle are pressing us further up the field. We need to start controlling this game otherwise, Newcastle will equalise.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Giroud you dumbass.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Arsenal only beating us 1-0, fantastic score for us so far especially when you look at the quality of Arsenal's front 4 (considering we haven't won all season and sit 2nd from bottom on goals scored)


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

he is 6 ft 2 he will do you :side: Would be better if I could actually see his goal/missed penalty though.

EDIT: Oxxxxxxxxxxxxx two nil arsenal


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

CLEVERLEY!!!!!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

CLEVERLEY'S FIRST GOAL FOR UNITED!

YAY!


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

CLEVERLY!!!!
No problem with confidence this time!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GOAAAAAAAAAAL CHAMBERLAIN WHAT A STRIKE!


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cleverly doesn't miss.










EVER.:side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

get Tunnicliffe and Powell on now


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



TheF1BOB said:


> GOAAAAAAAAAAL CHAMBERLAIN WHAT A STRIKE!


How are you watching it?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Knew Cisse would score as soon as he came on.

Terrible defending. Brilliant cross from Ferguson though.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cisse scores and breaks his streak,
That makes things interesting


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Urgh, knowing that 3 PL teams are deffo out the cup tonight really makes yesterday even harder to take 

:sadpanda:sadpanda:sadpanda:sadpanda:sadpanda


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Arshavin with a brilliant finish! 3-0 Arsenal.

In Arsene we trust. :wenger



ALEXHUMPH said:


> How are you watching it?


My feeds gone now. 

This is all I have now (audio only);

http://www.thefirstrow.eu/watch/143280/1/watch-arsenal-vs-coventry-city.html


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

De Gea once again showing the world that Crosses are his weakness and Ferguson is exploiting that.
Catch the F'ing ball.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Arshavin with a third


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> *he is 6 ft 2 he will do you :side:* Would be better if I could actually see his goal/missed penalty though.
> 
> EDIT: Oxxxxxxxxxxxxx two nil arsenal


Scott Kieran's WF identity revealed.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Just don't fuck up now Arsenal and my -2 goals will come in :mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Poor Hernandez... did well there but unfortunately he hit the bar.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hollywood Hams said:


> Scott Kieran's WF identity revealed.


IT WAS ME ALL ALONG :vince2


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

well we held them back for a while....


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

A substitution is long overdue. 

Bring Powell on!


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> get Tunnicliffe and Powell on now


Looks like you get your wish :fergie


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAALL :theo


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Tunnicliffe playing at right back?, he's a central midfielder


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Arsenal ain't winning anything this year.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Until NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wenger


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We can't even keep the ball now.

Brilliant effort from Cisse there. Thank god it hit the bar.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Need Johnny Evans on, just a little bit of experience at the back in order to see out the game.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Brady coming on for Buttner. Good to see but Brady isn't a left back and I'd prefer Evans to come on for a few minutes to help settle the back four but I guess we can't take the risk with our defensive injuries.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

bit risky putting brady at left back, who is usually a left winger, for the last 5 mins, got a central midfielder and left winger in fullback positions


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL WALCOTT WALCOTT :theo


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FT: Arsenal 6-1 Coventry.

2 goals for Walcott, 1st one for Giroud. Yennaris with 2 assists.

Arshavin played well today. 

1 GOAL & 3 assists.

COYG!!!


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Still not finished but a few of my thoughts
Defensively we did quite well, Only major problem was the goal apart from that we seemed pretty solid. There was very little to be done about the Cisse overhead kick effort so not really a problem. Attacking we have done quite well but were unlucky, especially with the first cleverly effort and when Chicarito hit the bar. 
Elliot did brilliant as well, gonna be a good keeper.
MOTM for me is a toss up between Cleverly/Anderson. Both were great attacking and since both got the goal they are pretty much equal but I'd go for Cleverly. Also well done to Fletcher, after all he went through he managed to go through the entire game and did well throughout.
Also Evans looks so scared of the streaker.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

united_07 said:


> bit risky putting brady at left back, who is usually a left winger, for the last 5 mins, got a central midfielder and left winger in fullback positions


Risky? What's Oberton gonna do?....want him back? It'll cost you 50p, a curly wurly and a hulk hogan bandana


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Full time and United advance into the next round. A hit and miss performance, some individuals sticking out more than others and there was some nice play on the ball at times but we were much better first half but backed off and sat deep in the second half, allowing Newcastle to attack a lot more. We defended well at times but you can tell the back four did struggle with the likes of Cisse and Ameobi. Cisse looked sharp when he came on, so this may benefit him and go on to score some goals in the coming weeks.

Anderson and Cleverley both scored some great goals and both stood out along with Fletcher, who I felt really controlled the game for us at times and helped dictate the play from the back. Glad for Cleverley getting his first goal for United and Anderson was our best attacking option when going forward. Rooney was decent and delivered some picture perfect long balls out to the wings. Hernandez was dangerous but should have scored and Welbeck got better as time went on. Keane I was very impressed with and Buttner did well defensively in the second half.

Overall, glad with the result.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

NURI!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

SUSO, ASSIADI, SAHINNNNNNNNNN 

Wonderful Stuff. Brilliantly worked goal


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



kingfunkel said:


> Risky? What's Oberton gonna do?....want him back? It'll cost you 50p, a curly wurly and a hulk hogan bandana


Strangley enough I have all three of those things within two metres of me.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Pleased that Cleverley got his first goal, hopefully he can stick away a few more now. Thought Michael Keane did well, and it was good to see Fletcher get 90 mins.

Hoping for Bradford at home in the next round, so the likes of Henriquez, Daehli and januzaj can get a game


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great goal from the kids there.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Rooney Man of the Match? He had a pretty good showing but he doesn't deserve it over Fletcher, Anderson or Cleverley.

I also feel sorry for De Gea, he looked solid first half and caught the ball on the corners but second half, after the goal, he went back to his first few months when he joined United, where he didn't look convincing when clearing/claiming an aerial ball. Hope he regains his confidence seeing as it looks all but confirmed Lindegaard will start over him at the weekend.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Man I really hope Suso and Sterling both develop correctly. Both real prospects. 

Still trying to work out how our kids seem to be doing much much better than our senior squad.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What the... £10 tickets at a sold out Emirates Stadium. 

:damn


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Better crack out the league cup champagne.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

De Gea seems to have concentration lapses that last for about 10 mins every so often. When he is focused he is phenomenal with his shot stopping but those lapses are ultimately what cost him his place and us the game.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great performance from the kids (school kids in one case). I'd keep most of them in the team for the weekend.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nuri 'GOAT' Sahin. All good. Well played Brom though I gotta say that was actually a pretty good match


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Still trying to work out how our kids seem to be doing much much better than our senior squad.


There's no replacement for experience. Except ability.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

fuck chelsea away


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> Hoping for Bradford at home in the next round, so the likes of Henriquez, Daehli and januzaj can get a game


Feel free to still play those guys :


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sunderland v Middlesbrough

Swindon v Aston Villa

Wigan v Bradford

Leeds v Southampton

Norwich v Tottenham

Liverpool v Swansea

Chelsea v Manchester United

Reading v Arsenal


:kenny


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

just realsed that means in that week it will be Chelsea away in the premier league, then chelsea away in the league cup, then arsenal at home in the premier league


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Villa get Swindon and one of Man U and Chelsea out before the 1/4s :mark:

In b4 Swindon knock us out :hesk3 enaldo


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Feel free to still play those guys :


lol


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

boro again? :mark:


Might have to trek back from the geordie shore house to catch that one.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

man, imagine

playing pro at 16, and doing well

unbelievable

in b4 he knocks up 4 women


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He'll have 5 kids by 6 different women before he leaves school no doubt.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> He'll have 5 kids by 6 different women before he leaves school no doubt.


Shouldn't that be the other way round?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*SUPER ANDERSON RETURNS

Would be so nice if he plays like that more often and starts turning some of that potential into quality performances. Awesome to not only see Fletcher play 90 but play that well. Would be such a big bonus to get him back playing consistently. Great for Cleverly to get his first goal. Thought he had a good game. So did Welbeck. Rooney looked like he hadn't missed any time at all. Hernandez just cant get anything to go for him right now. Movement is still there at least. The finishing will come. Vermijl had a bit of a stinker but I like him. Looked really good in pre-season. Wouldn't mind him starting home games vs teams like Reading. Keane looked nervous and edgy I thought. Wooton was meh. Buttner looks confident and able going forward no doubt but still undecided defensively. Would have liked to see more of Brady. Was faultless when he came on. 

Chelsea away is a bummer. Easier home game would have been nice to get a better look at squad players. Can't see us playing many first team players in between Chelsea and Arsenal league matches. *



The Arseache Kid said:


> He'll have 5 kids by 6 different women before he leaves school no doubt.


*This is tremendous.*


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Shouldn't that be the other way round?


It's an old joke.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*16 years and 6 days is a crazy age to be playing for a team like Liverpool.

Legit forgot Arshavin was still at Arsenal.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yeah i coulda sworn he went to russia or something


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Reading away. This will be tricky.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He was on loan at Zenit but the permanent deal fell through I think.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> He was on loan at Zenit but the permanent deal fell through I think.


DAT RUSSIAN MONEY NO GOOD :wenger


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

They did sign that hulk guy but I don't think he's up to Arshavins standards :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Redead said:


> yeah i coulda sworn he went to russia or something


Zenit on loan. Been back for ages but Arsenal may as well sell him


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Man I really hope Suso and Sterling both develop correctly. Both real prospects.
> 
> Still trying to work out how our kids seem to be doing much much better than our senior squad.


It's easy, Suso has 10 months on his contract so he's trying to impress the big boys to sign him and Sterling has 24 kids to support :troll


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> He'll have 5 kids by 6 different women before he leaves school no doubt.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Seeing Sinclair at 16 years come on really made me wonder what the hell I was doing when I was 16.

And Seb negged me 50 points for some reason or another :blake


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mozza said:


> It's easy, Suso has 10 months on his contract so he's trying to impress the big boys to sign him and Sterling has 24 kids to support :troll


Don't get much bigger than Liverpool though and Sterling can have as much kids as he likes as long as he keeps playing like that :jordan2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fantastic performance by the young lads. Makes me very proud.

The back four was pretty damn solid. Was really impressed with robinson and wisdom. Also thought that carra and coates were really good. Terrible mistake from jones for the first goal but was fine after that. The midfield of sahin/hendo/pacheco started off a little slow but worked really well after about 15 minutes into the match. Sahin disaplyed a great performance and it was great to see him get two goals. Was really really impressed with assaidi. He's always looking to beat his man and was doing that throughout the whole match. It's something downing doesn't do. Downing was pretty bad again, he needs to go in january. Yesil was really impressive in holding up the ball and waiting for the support. I have a good feeling about him. Suso coming on was the icing on the cake. I would love to see the lad start on the weekend. Fantastic faith in the youngsters from Rodgers. Sinclair playing for Liverpool at 16, wow!

Great performance throughout most of the match. GOOD TIKI TAKA FOOTBALL!

Deserved the win.

Hopefully we perform the same against Swansea in the next round.

:lmao - Chelsea/United


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Tenacious.C. said:


>


Just so you Liverpool fans don't get too carried away.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> fuck chelsea away


See, I've come across other fans like you who are worrying about that United/Chelsea C1 Cup fixture but why? I thought Man United were "unstoppable", I think they'll win it sadly :/ Hopefully Chelsea win it though <3


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Chelsea away, yeah cheers :no:


Pretty good performance i thought, Ando, Rooney and Cleverley stood out. Keane and Wootton also look like competent defenders (saying that i missed a good 40mins)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> And Seb negged me 50 points for some reason or another :blake


i bumped you up a couple of bars. purely for being a Liverpool fan :suarez1



Tenacious.C. said:


> Just so you Liverpool fans don't get too carried away.


should've beaten City and shouldn;t have lost to you :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Don't get much bigger than Liverpool though and Sterling can have as much kids as he likes as long as he keeps playing like that :jordan2


Despite these dark times of relegation battle and Stewart Downing, I'm so proud of you for keeping the sense of humor strong. 

otatosmiley


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Despite these dark times of relegation battle and Stewart Downing, I'm so proud of you for keeping the sense of humor strong.
> 
> otatosmiley



I believe that :downing and the relegation battle are directly correlated. Soon as he's gone then we can work on getting some much needed wins.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> See, I've come across other fans like you who are worrying about that United/Chelsea C1 Cup fixture but why? I thought Man United were "unstoppable", I think they'll win it sadly :/ Hopefully Chelsea win it though <3


:lmao im not worried about going out to chelsea, dont really care, its just i'd much rather have a team where fergie can put the youngsters out to give them first team experience


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United vs Chelsea - A contest to see who can win more penalties.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> See, I've come across other fans like you who are worrying about that United/Chelsea C1 Cup fixture but why? I thought Man United were "unstoppable", I think they'll win it sadly :/ Hopefully Chelsea win it though <3


It's more how in the space of a Week we have Chelsea away twice then Arsenal at home. Anderson & Rooney can barely make it through 90 mins for us never mind that workload and no real chance to play the youngsters


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United fans: We will take the 3 points and you can win the League Cup tie (by a controversial goal). Deal?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*



Dad of United youngster Tunnicliffe wins £10k after son makes debut at Old Trafford

Click to expand...

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2209285/Ryan-Tunnicliffe-dad-win-10-000-son-makes-Manchester-United-debut.html


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> United fans: We will take the 3 points and you can win the League Cup tie (by a controversial goal). Deal?


It's tempting since they're both away, but....




















no deal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> United fans: We will take the 3 points and you can win the League Cup tie (by a controversial goal). Deal?


*:blake

League cup is as good as winning the league :suarez1*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

give me a great kit deal ANYDAY


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good kit deal and winning the top 4 trophy?

:wenger


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> 20-year-old Manchester City striker John Guidetti has made some explosive accusations about the treatment he received since he joined the scene at Eastlands back in 2009.
> 
> In an interview set to be aired this weekend in both Sweden and Norway, Guidetti has told talkshow Skavlan (as reported by Aftonbladet):
> 
> ...


:hart:kompany:barry:silva

what THUGS 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yeah, should've got the boots and thrown them at him :fergie


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> yeah, should've got the boots and thrown them at him :fergie


hey, it was kicked :fergie

and at least beckham had been at the club 10 years plus at that point. 

City players targeted a vulnerable person, just coming into a new country where he didnt know anyone, disgraceful behaviour but its what you expect from THUGS :terry


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> I’ve approached both Kolo Toure and Patrick Vieira, who are both over two meters tall, and said, “Yo – don’t talk like that about me.”


#BRAVE


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

seems legit coming from someone about to sign a huge deal

apparently the show he was on has a history of twisting words and being cunts. they had brandon flowers (the killers) who's a mormon. who did they sit next to him? professor richard dawkins. didn't ask him about their new album (like what was agreed), only about his religion.

plus neither patty (1.93) or kolo (1.83) are 2 meters tall. in fact, guidetti (1.85) is taller than kolo :lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Terry has been banned for 4 matches and given a £220k fine :terry1









:terry that means he should miss the game vs united


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

£220000 fine? Barely a week and halfs wages for the cunt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

alan pardew and his staff get 8 year contracts

surely that's a typo


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Terry banned for 4 matches? Time for Luiz and Cahill to step up, or we could move Ivanovic central and play Azpi at right back.

I'm worried about this Arsenal game because they are in a good run of form and look solid in defence, while we look shaky. Plus there is no Drogba, who loved playing against Arsenal for some reason. I'd take a draw here easily.

8 years? Wow! i don't think i have ever seen a contract that long for a manager. I would give them 2 years maximum because they may screw things up.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

poor poor john terry

hes been banned for our sins, just like jesus

infact, id argue john terry > jesus

truly this is a sad day for football


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

So glad that the FA is deemed a higher court of law than the judicial system. I'll make sure that if I ever kill someone that I appeal to the FA after I get handed life imprisonment.

I am aware it was on a "diferent charge". But seriously?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What did the Referee's report say about the John Terry incident, because if I remember rightly the Referee reported that he didn't hear anything from the Anton/Terry spat, so on what basis then have the FA decided to punish Terry?

Don't get me wrong I think Terry is a massive cunt but I think he's been hard done by here


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

should've been given a ban the same length as suarez probably cos we play you scumcunts in the next 8 games


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He was always going to be found guilty here. I remember saying the day after he was found innocent (before I realised the FA had set this up) that they would find some way to charge him .

As for "same charge as Suarez" Since when has there _ever _ been consistency in the FA barring being shit, but slightly less shit than Blatter/Platini and co?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

8 years :lol

This is just so bizzare. Pardew to be the next :fergie or :wenger


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

tbh it was ridiculous he was found not guilty (not innocent) by the courts , especially if you read this


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

didnt they say they were charging rio too for what he said to cole


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*FA were always going to find him guilty enough to charge him with something. Doesn't have to be found 100 guilty like the courts have to find him. That's why he's guilty in one and not the other. Wasn't Suarez's ban lengthened because of the Fulham incident or something? I seem to remember it wasn't 8 games primary for being a racist prick. Chelsea fans should be happy, I'd rather Cahill be playing than Terry.

Guidetti has clearly just discovered Jimmy Grimble and been inspired by it.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

might see BRAN going back central and cesar dropping in on the right

as for terry, even though he gets exposed alot, he really does marshal the defence, especially during free kicks


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

at 31 and almost 600 appearances you'd fucking hope so.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*He's got his uses still but it's easy to expose him as a liability if your attack has any flair and/or pace. Is he suspended for this weekend? Shame if he is. Arsenal humbling him last year was entertaining.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

sure, if by arsenal you mean RVP and AVB working together in combination with Terry's shoes, then yes, he was humbled last year

but luckily, all those things have been resolved. except for John's inability to balance himself


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i presume they'll appeal, which means he would play


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Suarez had a 4 game ban that was increased for repeating the offence a number of times in the game, IIRC. So Terry's single use, apparently, would be at that 4 game level too.

Don't really know what relevance the court case has to it. A legal matter that didn't result in a prosecution has no bearing on a sporting body taking its own action to on field events, especially with their varying level of doubt needed to find in his favour. It all seems pretty fair to me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*It's a suspended ban so he has 14 days or until he decides if he's appealing until it comes into effect so he'll most likely play this weekend. He'll appeal too because JUSTICE MUST BE SERVED. SSN said Suarez's ban was extended for repeated racism which is why Terry only got 4 games.*



Mr. Snrub said:


> alan pardew and his staff get 8 year contracts
> 
> surely that's a typo


*Not a typo, just ridiculous.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Shit, if it all goes tits up at Newcastle in the next couple of years and they want Pardew out then that will be a lot of compensation.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I would of gave Terry an extended suspension just to say "Suarez was a warning, that we are sorting it out" every time someone racially abuses someone just keep extending it. 

Suarez - 8
Terry - 12 
*Next guy* - 16
*Next guy* - 20
Etc.

Just to send a message that the FA are taking it serious. A 4 match ban and £220,000(?) is not enough. Especially to a footballer. Just my opinion though


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I hope Pulis's plea of bans for simulation catches on. Diving & simulation is the one thing I want out of the game more than anything. It's happening more & more, and until something is done about it the players will keep on doing it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

CGS and co, how does it feel knowing Dirk Kuyt has bagged himself 6 goals in 6 games whilst Liverpool can't hit a barn door at the moment? :suarez1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i want to hear pulis' thoughts on blatant handballs


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Kuyt couldnt do shit in the prem anymore. Going to enjoy another Gerrard hat trick next derby Mozza :stevie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I have no idea what you're talking about

























:sadpanda


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck Tony Pulis' opinions. Shit, physical, long ball teams like Stoke have done far more damage to the development of English football than simulation ever has. 

For every dive that has been committed against those cloggers I'd imagine that they've got away with just as many shirt pulls, pushes, over the top tackles and other nasty off the ball incidents. I'd accept the argument coming from pretty much any other manager, but not him, especially when it will play directly into the agenda of his team that likes defending deep and commiting risky tackles in the box.

The idea doesn't really work anyway when you consider that other teams benefit from this (retrospective bans) and not the ones that are screwed over. Maybe the FA should concentrate on improving the standard of refereeing in this country (although that would involve eradicating bias) instead of wasting their time listening to hypocritical idiots like Pulis?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

John Guidetti ‏@superguidetti
U Must Be JOKING!! Regarding the broken-out-of-context comments in the News on my appearance @ the TV-Show #SKAVLAN with Alicia Keys ...

John Guidetti ‏@superguidetti
Annoying!!!! Plz everybody note that I have never been spat on by anyone at the club, nor has my familly ever been disrespected by the club.

John Guidetti ‏@superguidetti
. and regarding the prank in 2009 with my boots, well... and my point of standing up against fantastic players like Patrick and Kolo,

John Guidetti ‏@superguidetti
are that they're very strong and tough to play against because they are so good. I’ve nothing but Love for #MCFC and the people there!!!

John Guidetti ‏@superguidetti
Get real people!

John Guidetti ‏@superguidetti
And just 2 make it clear kolo and Patric are 2 to nicest peapole i have meet taken care of me soo good ! Nothing but love 4 them

THUGS


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



AndreBaker said:


> The idea doesn't really work anyway when you consider that other teams benefit from this (retrospective bans) and not the ones that are screwed over.* Maybe the FA should concentrate on improving the standard of refereeing in this country* (although that would involve eradicating bias) instead of wasting their time listening to hypocritical idiots like Pulis?


Yeah but how can that be done? to Referee in the Premier League you have to go though 6 or 7 promotions starting from the Sunday League/Youth Football then the County Leagues through to the Reigonal Leagues then the Football League and finally the Premier League so they build a fair amount of experiance before even reaching the Premier League, the only thing that I can think that will help Referee's improve is maybe more psychological help that could maybe help them keep concentration throughout the 90 minutes


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

so seriously, when is rio getting banned for racism (against black people)


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



danny_boy said:


> *Yeah but how can that be done?* to Referee in the Premier League you have to go though 6 or 7 promotions starting from the Sunday League/Youth Football then the County Leagues through to the Reigonal Leagues then the Football League and finally the Premier League so they build a fair amount of experiance before even reaching the Premier League, *the only thing that I can think that will help Referee's improve is maybe more psychological help that could maybe help them keep concentration throughout the 90 minutes*


I think you answered your own question.

...but anyway, I believe that having ex-pros as referees would be a good start, you know, people who actually understand the game and aren't just following a list of rules in a game that is probably otherwise completely alien to them. 

Splinter arse Steve Harper is a good example of a pro who is involved in refereeing, maybe the FA should put out more incentives for ex-pros (even current ones) to get into it as well? I do realise this could bring other problems involving bias and grudges, but it's not as if that's not a problem now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> John Guidetti ‏@superguidetti
> U Must Be JOKING!! Regarding the broken-out-of-context comments in the News on my appearance @ the TV-Show #SKAVLAN with Alicia Keys ...
> 
> John Guidetti ‏@superguidetti
> ...


i think its obvious whats happened here, Vieira and Toure werent happy with the news coming out so they forced Guidetti to put out that, its the only possible explanation, terrible , THUGS


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

City obviously sent some arab mobsters to get him to withdraw his comments


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



AndreBaker said:


> I think you answered your own question.
> 
> ...but anyway, I believe that having ex-pros as referees would be a good start, you know, people who actually understand the game and aren't just following a list of rules in a game that is probably otherwise completely alien to them.
> 
> Splinter arse Steve Harper is a good example of a pro who is involved in refereeing, maybe the FA should put out more incentives for ex-pros (even current ones) to get into it as well? I do realise this could bring other problems involving bias and grudges, but it's not as if that's not a problem now.


I see what you're saying but say we have 5 have ex-pro's refereeing in the Premier League who apply there undertsanding to the game on the feild of play and you have 5 referee's who have come up through the ranks from the very bottom who do as you say follow the list of rules it will them bring the whole "consistency" problem, so what do you do then? 

Do you make it so only ex-pro's can Referee in the Premier League which could potentially then lead to jealousy from the Referee's who have now lost there posistion as an Elite Referee or Referee's in the lower leagues who have aspirations at Refereeing at the very top who would then all of a sudden of there ambitions ripped from them and the best they could then dream of is refereeing the Championship Play-off final.

Also to be fair to our Referee's they do let alot of things go compared to Referee's accross the continent, A common phase you often hear when watching a Champions League/Europa League/International match with an English team inolved is "You can't do that in an XYZ game and get away with it" which suggests that our Referee's are a bit more leniant.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Terry should have got the same amount of games as Suarez but, as earlier said, when has the FA ever been consistent :downing


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



danny_boy said:


> I see what you're saying but say we have 5 have ex-pro's refereeing in the Premier League who apply there undertsanding to the game on the feild of play and you have 5 referee's who have come up through the ranks from the very bottom who do as you say follow the list of rules it will them bring the whole "consistency" problem, so what do you do then?
> 
> Do you make it so only ex-pro's can Referee in the Premier League which could potentially then lead to jealousy from the Referee's who have now lost there posistion as an Elite Referee or Referee's in the lower leagues who have aspirations at Refereeing at the very top who would then all of a sudden of there ambitions ripped from them and the best they could then dream of is refereeing the Championship Play-off final.
> 
> Also to be fair to our Referee's they do let alot of things go compared to Referee's accross the continent, A common phase you often hear when watching a Champions League/Europa League/International match with an English team inolved is "You can't do that in an XYZ game and get away with it" which suggests that our Referee's are a bit more leniant.


Just have all ex-pro referee's. I wouldn't even want non ex-pro's officiating professional lower league matches, semi-professional/amateur understanding for semi-professional/amateur leagues. Obviously this won't happen straight away and could cause short term issues, but it would benefit English football in the long term. I realise that this would be a very radical movement, but it really needs to happen.

Short term you would trial the idea in big individual games such as cup finals that have little effect on other games (unlike in league games where all results can directly affect your team that is in the same division). Then you'd gradually introduce the full set on a league by league basis, that way you maintain some consistency. Eventually (if the plan works out) you'll have a complete set of ex-pro referees throughout the leagues who should all have a reasonable understanding of the game. They also might garner a little bit more respect from active players than the traffic wardens, high school teachers and other little hitlers who only desire control of something that they don't understand.

I don't really care about the aspirations of those who have routinely been proven to be inept (lol at worrying about the feelings of jealous nerds) as a whole over a lengthy period of time. If those guys genuinely do enjoy reffing then they will continue to do it at grass roots level, regardless of any glass ceilings. It would actually be good to eradicate all of the spastics who love to stir up controversy in order to put the spotlight on themselves. Hello Phil Dowd.

As for our referees being more lenient? Yes, when it suits them, but there is absolutely no consistency from match to match and individual to individual, so I don't buy that as an argument. Also, you have to bare in mind that these refs are often far _too_ lenient. That's not a good quality.


----------



## lordcatfish (Sep 17, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Suarez had a 4 game ban that was increased for repeating the offence a number of times in the game, IIRC. So Terry's single use, apparently, would be at that 4 game level too.


This is correct. 2 game ban for abusive language + 2 game ban for reference to ethnicity/race. Suarez's alleged multiple offences acted as an aggravating factor that extended the length of his ban.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

by that logic where is anton's two game ban?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

wonder if the chelsea fans will update their banner?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

kalou, drogba, anelka, bosingwa all released

essien and lukaku loaned off

malouda being forced off the squad to train with under 21s and demand for him to be sold

sturridge mysteriously getting 'injured' in training

:terry :terry :terry :terry


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



lordcatfish said:


> This is correct. 2 game ban for abusive language + 2 game ban for reference to ethnicity/race. Suarez's alleged multiple offences acted as an aggravating factor that extended the length of his ban.


That reasoning is the biggest load of shite I have come across in quite a while. Fucking FA are idiots.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Furthermore where the fuck are Piara Powar and Clarke Carlisle et al with their indignation?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Furthermore where the fuck are Piara Powar and Clarke Carlisle et al with their indignation?


They were raging when the courts couldn't deem Terry guilty.

Why do Liverpool always have to make it about them?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

good section of an article from Daniel Taylor of the guardian



> Terry, naturally, will cling to his warped belief that he is the victim, not Anton Ferdinand, and we have already witnessed from the Suárez case how inside the football bubble there will be a stampede of people reassuring him that they believe every word and it is all a witch hunt – for no other reason, very often, than because they happen to follow his football team.
> 
> Yet the truth, unmistakably, is that Terry has been fortunate. The FA's commission had the chance to impose the kind of sanction that does justice to the idea that racism is, to use Terry's own words earlier this summer, as deplorable as it gets and that football won't tolerate it. It went for leniency instead.
> 
> ...



:terry1


also another interesting bit



> What Terry's sympathisers have never explained is why, inside football, it was known well before the trial began that Didier Drogba, Nicolas Anelka, Mikel John Obi and Chelsea's Kick It Out ambassador, Florent Malouda, were not among those from Stamford Bridge who had signed statements supporting their colleague.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yes but choco ice signed it :cashley


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> They were raging when the courts couldn't deem Terry guilty.
> 
> Why do Liverpool always have to make it about them?


Do you have a link to this as I have seen nothing except excuses being prepared for Terry from Powar?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> Goal.com ‏@goal_intl
> Liverpool boss Brendan Rodgers is hoping Daniel Agger & Fabio Borini will return this weekend against Norwich


I'm actually shocked to hear that about Agger. Looked way worse than I guess it turned out be.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I can't see either of them playing.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



kingfunkel said:


> I would of gave Terry an extended suspension just to say "Suarez was a warning, that we are sorting it out" every time someone racially abuses someone just keep extending it.
> 
> Suarez - 8
> Terry - 12
> ...




Great idea. Whilst we are are at it lets give the next guy who gets a straight red a 6 match ban to send a message.

United 07, I will reiterate the point Redead made. You are convieniently missing out the pretty obvious factor that Cole went into a court of law and corroberated Terry's version of things.


:Edit

Daniel Taylor, whom the first quote was from seems like a fair and balanced source (despite the fact he is apparently a Newcastle fan)...



> Daniel Taylor is chief football writer for the Guardian and Observer. He was previously the Guardian's man in Manchester He has written books on Manchester United and Nottingham Forest


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

this whole nfl referee controversy has made me wonder

handball goals, dives, goals that arent counted, goals that are counted, offsides given, offsides not given, why is it one fucked up call in the NFL sent shockwaves across the USA, but in football shits gets fucked up in huge games on a weekly basis, but we never bat an eye?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

because it's part of the game and has been ever since it started. handegg has technology in place to assist the refs (i think), football doesn't.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

well then here is the big question

is that the way it should be?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i believe so.

mistakes are part of life, so why should we make sports perfect? it adds to the drama. some go your way, some don't. it's they way it should be. you whinge and complain about the ones that don't go your way, you stay silent/taunt about the ones that do. it's life.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



5th-Horseman said:


> Great idea. Whilst we are are at it lets give the next guy who gets a straight red a 6 match ban to send a message.
> 
> United 07, I will reiterate the point Redead made. You are convieniently missing out the pretty obvious factor that Cole went into a court of law and corroberated Terry's version of things.
> 
> ...


he is actually a forest fan, certainly not a united one if thats what you are getting at, the book he wrote on united has led him to being banned from united press conferences


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mozza said:


> CGS and co, how does it feel knowing Dirk Kuyt has bagged himself 6 goals in 6 games whilst Liverpool can't hit a barn door at the moment? :suarez1


Meh knowing Kuyt he would only show up during the Man u games... And Everton of course :suarez1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh knowing Kuyt he would only show up during the Man u games... And Everton of course :suarez1


I hate both you and Rush, smart asses. :sad:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> mistakes are part of life, so why should we make sports perfect? it adds to the drama. some go your way, some don't. it's they way it should be. you whinge and complain about the ones that don't go your way, you stay silent/taunt about the ones that do. it's life.


I agree, though I had experience of a video replay referral when I saw Ireland beat England at Twickenham a few years ago. Ireland scored a try right at the death and it was referred and took maybe two or three minutes before the decision came. During that time the excitement levels in the crowd just kept increasing. The decision came and the stadium erupted in equal boos and cheers.

Rugby fans aren't segregated though, so the mix allowed the banter and the atmosphere to build. Probably wouldn't have the same effect at a football match.

I think there should be retrospective punishments via video though. Each game can be reviewed and action taken when somebody has been naughty. The whole 'the ref dealt with it at the time' nonsense needs to go.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Chelsea are looking for their first win at the Emirates since November 2009, I'd be satisfied with a draw.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> I hate both you and Rush, smart asses. :sad:







































:stevie


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Chelsea are looking for their first win at the Emirates since November 2009, I'd be satisfied with a draw.


Sounds long, but it's only been two games since our last win there. One was a loss when Carlo's team was going through that bad period and the other was a draw with our second team, because we had Barca a few days later.

That said, a draw would not be a bad result at all.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*





































:suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> :suarez1


Vintage stevie starfish dive.


:lol dammit wish terry wasn't banned i was looking forward to RVP roasting that cunt again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Vintage stevie starfish dive.
> 
> 
> :lol dammit wish terry wasn't banned i was looking forward to RVP roasting that cunt again.


Either way, he's just going to end up losing like United usually do at the Bridge. So no big deal.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Either way, he's just going to end up losing like United usually do at the Bridge. So no big deal.


Unbeaten in two :fergie


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

CL and AVB management doesn't count :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> he is actually a forest fan, certainly not a united one if thats what you are getting at, the book he wrote on united has led him to being banned from united press conferences


along with 90% of the press for saying anything negative.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Daniel Taylor is not a fair and balanced source. I don't know who he supports but he fucking hates Liverpool. I don't think all journos are against us (I do think they're all shit) but that whopper will go to great lengths to give us shit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> CL and AVB management doesn't count :side:


We've actually been brilliant in Stamford Bridge in recent seasons.Even when we've lost I think we've been the better team.

Fuck these injuries, fuck them. Revis for the Jets. EVERYONE for United. 

Anyways, at least Rooney looked back to being himself in midweek, some of his passing was sublime. Probably means Kagawa will be shifted out wide into the Silva/Nasri/Mata like role. Which I've wanted us to experiment with for a while.

Lindegaard

Rafael Evans Ferdinand Buttner

Nani Carrick Anderson Kagawa

Rooney

RVP​
Would be the team I'd like to see tomorrow against Spurs.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Henriquez just score on his debut for the reserves, he only played the last 20 mins


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I really hope Evra doesn't start against Spurs tomorrow, he's always struggled against Lennon. I'd like to see the team that IJ suggested. We should get the 3 points tomorrow but I'd like us to pick up the pace in games. Some of the football we played against Newcastle on Wednesday was fantastic, the flow and pace on our movement was superb. Keep that tempo going for the Spurs game.

I also have this funny feeling Giggs will start on the left tomorrow but hopefully, I'm wrong.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

dont think nani will be playing tomorrow


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Really hope we don't lose tomorrow. Expecting to see Ramires back on the right and Oscar back on the bench. I'd rather Moses on the right and Ramires in midfield next to Mikel, but it aint gonna happen.



Irish Jet said:


> We've actually been brilliant in Stamford Bridge in recent seasons.Even when we've lost I think we've been the better team.


Won't deny that.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Really hope we don't lose tomorrow. Expecting to see Ramires back on the right and Oscar back on the bench. I'd rather Moses on the right and Ramires in midfield next to Mikel, but it aint gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Won't deny that.


I'm shitting it about tomorrow, I keep getting this feeling we're going to loose badly! :/

What score do you guys think the Arsenal/Chelsea game will have?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We won't get hammered. But there is a strong chance we lose :sad:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Worst case scenario would probably be 2-0 to Arsenal, but I think it will be a 0-0 draw.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Garry Cook is the new executive vice-president of UFC :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

ideal formation should be

cech
bran luiz cahill cole
ramires mikel
moses oscar hazard
torres

Schweini: D. Luiz went up for CFC's corner and said "and now goal" to him, then shrugged shoulders and said "sorry" on way back, meaning it

what a champ


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> dont think nani will be playing tomorrow


Viva Ronaldo Viva... ohh wait, to early to start that? intresting to see if one it's true and two what winger we'll sign.

Not sure what to expect against spurs on one hand it's AVB and on the other we've been a bit shit in the prem this season and DEMBELE.


Also :kean


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> We won't get hammered. But there is a strong chance we lose :sad:


By the way are you English?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Completely fucking forgot about Dembele. Fuck.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Completely fucking forgot about Dembele. Fuck.


Yep he will walk past scholes and carrick time after time.


So it's petrucci nani supposedly smacked? Shame it wasn't Tunnicliffe i'm sure more than a punch would have came straight back.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nani being a cunt is the best news I've heard in ages, ship him off to Russia in January for £30 million. Buy back Ronny before he starts costing Madrid a fortune.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fucking Nani, such a disappointment.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Poor Davide what a brave lad, Villa should loan him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lol. United could NEVER afford what Madrid would demand for Ronaldo. Wake up lads.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

for some reason i imagine mata coming on as an impact sub

honestly all i know is, lampard cant start

now whats odd about this game is, for the time ever, we're essien and drogba-less. instead of just steamrolling through arsenal as usual using raw power, we're taking them on their own game. quick passing and lightening fast attacks


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'm done with Nani since last Sunday. Strolling around treating a Liverpool/United game like a Sunday kick-about? Yeah, he can fuck off to Russia or whoever will take him.

Ridiculously talented when he decides to turn it on but that's not often enough. It's like he's trying to force a move.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Lol. United could NEVER afford what Madrid would demand for Ronaldo. Wake up lads.


In less than two years time he's going to be costing them £25,000,000 a year, FOR ONE PLAYER.

They're going to have to ship out their top earners at some point, otherwise they'll be fucked.

So I don't expect the fee to exceed much more than we sold him for.


And he really does miss being at United.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

why would he miss united

unless its to get as far as humanly possible from this guy :messi and his cronies :xavi :andres


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> In less than two years time he's going to be costing them £25,000,000 a year, FOR ONE PLAYER.
> 
> They're going to have to ship out their top earners at some point, otherwise they'll be fucked.
> 
> ...


Would you still be able to afford him? I doubt it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> for some reason i imagine mata coming on as an impact sub
> 
> honestly all i know is, lampard cant start
> 
> now whats odd about this game is, for the time ever, we're essien and drogba-less. instead of just steamrolling through arsenal as usual using raw power, we're taking them on their own game. quick passing and lightening fast attacks


Mata seems to be coming into form. I think he has to start tomorrow/today.

Lampard will most definitely start. He will also stink it up unfortunately.

City couldn't bulldoze through Arsenal last week. They have become a lot stronger. Not sure how we'll approach this game.



Tenacious.C. said:


> In less than two years time he's going to be costing them £25,000,000 a year, FOR ONE PLAYER.
> 
> They're going to have to ship out their top earners at some point, otherwise they'll be fucked.
> 
> ...


They'd sell everyone else first before selling Ronaldo. He cost them £25,000,000 a year, but how much does he bring in for them? More than anyone else will that's for sure.

Even if they did decide to sell, he's not old, he's at the peak of his powers and they spent £80m to get him. They aren't going to sell him for a penny.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> why would he miss united



Apple Crumble and Fergies Tremendous moods.


That and he felt like he had a family at United, not the fucking bullshit politics you get at Madrid.


It's just wishful thinking on my part. But if united were to sell Nani and a couple of the fringe players I'm sure we could pull enough cash out of our arses to buy him back.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

from what i remember the last couple of years at united were no picnic

he may the closer family style but the rockstar glamour of madrid is where i think he belongs most honestly. ronaldo is just as much of a brand as a player


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We treated him like a slave.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

accurate portrayal of ronaldo's last few united years


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'm going from what he's said in interviews since being at Madrid though. Quick google search shows enough articles out there for you to read.

To be honest, most of them also state he's happy at Madrid as well.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Can't believe anybody would actually believe we could get Ronaldo back. I really hope our fans wake up and realise he has already played his last game in a United shirt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

cant see ronaldo coming back, but if nani does leave iker muniain please 

get de gea to put in a good word to fergie :


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> dont think nani will be playing tomorrow


isn't this where if it's any other club they say there's tension in the team, players hate each other, too many ego's, etc etc etc


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

As good as Ronaldo is, financially, it makes no sense for any club to buy him at this moment of his career. Honestly couldn't see him leaving for anything less than £150m. C'mon. For one player that is silly.



united_07 said:


> cant see ronaldo coming back, but if nani does leave iker muniain please
> 
> get de gea to put in a good word to fergie :


Would be a great signing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

does anyone know if the ecb still list penaldo and kaka as collateral?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Game 2 hours away, nervous and excited.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> isn't this where if it's any other club they say there's tension in the team, players hate each other, too many ego's, etc etc etc


_*IT IS :fergie

There's no chance of Ronaldo coming back unless something drastically changes like Madrid's finances crumbling to all time lows or Ronaldo deciding he no longer enjoys his megastar lifestyle. He'll leave Madrid at some point but I highly doubt he'll come back to United. Even if we could afford him I doubt we'd pay megabucks and a crazy wage for him.*_


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

No Lampard! Ramires in the centre! Thank you Di Matteo!

Mata/Oscar/Hazard go again. I said I'd rather Moses on the right, but hey, I'll take this for sure.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Why the hell was Mertesacker dropped?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

because there are 2 better cb's available


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

whats the full teams?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19748130


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> because there are 2 better cb's available


Coming off of a MOTM performance against City and has been one of their best players this season.

Ridiculous decision.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cazorla will GOAT.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:cole :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FFS Luiz. Stop with the long balls.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:torres


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:torres


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:torres


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:torres


What a goal, hooked that in from a ridiculous position.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:torres


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

How Cole has pace like that in his 30's is beyond me.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Eden Hazard, What a Cocky Youngstar


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

DAT FORHEAD

ox has been great since coming on.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The 5HEAD!

What a goal!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Moses for Oscar, plz.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

5 minutes Chelsea let me enjoy that lead


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lol Luiz. Pathetic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cahill on for Luiz now. He's starting to clown around now.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Mata with dem free-kick skills.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

NEW SOLID DEFENCE


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Mataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Mata and those un-defendable crosses :mark:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lolscielney having a nightare today.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lol

:torres with dem ball skills.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Jeneksnen you fucking diver


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Bertrand on.

Come on boys, rev up the bus for the last 5.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Giroud is shite.




That's all my input on this match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FUCKKK THAT WAS CLOSEE


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Oliver Giroud learning from :torres I see


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Giroud with another missed opportunity.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Finish already.....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FUCK YEAH!

Massive win. Fucking delighted!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Arsenal wouldn't have lost this game if Mertesacker had started.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

16 points!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great and unexpected win. Glad the young lads managed to close out such an important game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:hhh gonna be pissed we won the game without him. get ready for berials in the lockerroom


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great win. Still top no matter what happens elsewhere. Lets hope that Spurs take something from Man United


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Absolutely stoked


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

cech, mata and racist all did superb today


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> :hhh gonna be pissed we won the game without him. get ready for berials in the lockerroom


Lampard?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great to see :wenger for the third consecutive game sacrifice their best player for Aaron Fucking Ramsey.

Pathetic tactics, shitty formation... deserved to lose today.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Expected a draw, we got a win. Can't get any better. #KTBFFH!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Hazard was garbage. Fuck was he doing trying that fancy flick at that position of the game with such a great chance of going 2-0 up?

Terrible defending for all 3 goals. 1ts was a montage of defensive lols. AOC letting Luiz go was embarrassing, Kos let Torres tear him apart and Mannone seemed to just decide against reaching his arm out. Once is bad but to make the same mistake in the same match twice is criminal. Terry and Luiz gave Gervinho far too much space in that kinda of area.*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lol @ United fans bagging Hazard at every opportunity because they didn't get him.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:wenger tactics and Koscielny gifted you guys the win today. Feel for Cazorla right now, by FAR our best player yet he's played out of position so Ramsey can play in the center of midfield with Arteta. fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

wouldnt mind this being the game where we decide to put it together.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

arteta and cazorla were immense today. arteta especially, son of a bitch bosses the midfield and cazorla is always a threat


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



God™ said:


> lol @ United fans bagging Hazard at every opportunity because they didn't get him.


*He was though and I didn't want him at United.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Didn't need Hazard today, cause Mata turned up in a big way. When they don't turn up, Oscar will. We're lucky to be in this position. Three quality attacking midfielders, with creativity seeping through them. Eventually it's all going to come together and they'll all turn up at the same time. When that happens, I feel sorry for the opposition.

Ramires showed why he must be first choice in central midfield. Thought Mikel was decent too. Someone is not going to be happy...


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> arteta and cazorla were immense today. arteta especially, son of a bitch bosses the midfield and cazorla is always a threat


It was only until the 90th minute Cazorla came short and made things happen. :wenger HAS to play Cazorla with Arteta in the midfield like he was doing at the start of the season.

The two together = :vince2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*PETRIC

:yes*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

good to see halsey is still a fucking joke.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Didn't need Hazard today, cause Mata turned up in a big way. When they don't turn up, Oscar will. We're lucky to be in this position. Three quality attacking midfielders, with creativity seeping through them. Eventually it's all going to come together and they'll all turn up at the same time. When that happens, I feel sorry for the opposition.
> 
> Ramires showed why he must be first choice in central midfield. Thought Mikel was decent too. Someone is not going to be happy...


Agree about Mikel. Today was one of his best games. RDM must have been in his ear because he seems more willing to actually pass forwards these days. Ramires was good as well. He's much more effective in the midfield. 

Hazard I thought was just okay today, but the good thing is that one of Mata, Oscar and Hazard seems to step up when needed.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Conspiracy? :fergie

Couldn't see properly on the stream I was using at that point but it looked harsh. OH WELL.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

in all honesty how does halsey even get rewarded for such a shocking performance last week.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Suarez brought down, ref gives nothing and Norwich try and ask for a yellow. Utter joke, if that was any other player we'd have been given a pen. Its a disgrace.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Leon, Leon, Leon!

1-1.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

this is a joke. riise grabs tevez, pulls him down, halsey waves play on. fucking hell


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Jela <3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Neil Barnet: "Some experts on TV said Oscar, Mata and Hazard wouldn't be able to play together." 
Torres: "They're not experts."

That line is probably Torres' greatest Chelsea moment


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

finally get a goal through kun, should be the first of the game, not 1-1. in fact fulham lucky it's not 4-1 or so. been all over them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Neil Barnet: "Some experts on TV said Oscar, Mata and Hazard wouldn't be able to play together."
> Torres: "They're not experts."
> 
> That line is probably Torres' greatest Chelsea moment


when those 3 start REALLY linking up, its gonna be incredible


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Can we play Norwich every game? Suarez is bossing it.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If there's one day where AVB isn't a useless cunt please make it today.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



90-degree angle. Two bars of power. Hold R2.

Classic TIF goal from Suarez for the 'trick. Title charge: BACK ON.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Shit result today. Still confident we have a prem title contender. 

Just a blip on the map. 

A consistent centre forward would be nice, though.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Reina you total dork.

:no:

Five. :lol

FEED ME MORE.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

5 shots on target, 5 goals. :


I need a fletcher smiley :side:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Shepard said:


> 5 shots on target, 5 goals. :
> 
> 
> I need a fletcher smiley :side:


I'm suprised he's scoring that many with him carrying the weight of my Fantasy Team on his shoulders


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Norwich look like a relegation side at the moment.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good to see Nani's never playing for the club again and stuff.

Daily Mail. Gotta love it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That's because we are a relegation side this season. Michael Turner and Leon Barnett in defence, Leed's league one midfield and Simeon Jackson up front.

We need Bassong back from injury, Holt back from his annual pre-season binge and Hughton to regularly start our best two midfielders in Fox and Hoolahan.

Also massively missing Lambert's flexible tactics. Hughton doesn't know how to change the set up within a game, always swapping like for like players.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

DZEKO!

The Super sub.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United starting XI: Lindegaard, Rafael, Evans, Ferdinand, Evra (C), Nani, Carrick, Scholes, Giggs, Kagawa, Van Persie.

Why is Evra starting? He always has a nightmare against Lennon and the fact he's been made captain for this game is a joke. The guy has been our worst player along with Nani this season.

I knew Giggs would start, what with Valencia and Young injured. I would have preferred Rooney to play behind Van Persie with Kagawa out on the left in a free role but Rooney will be useful as an impact sub.

This is the game United need to be at their best as so far this season, they've been slow. The zombie football needs to go and we need to be much more consistent in our passing and at the back today. I'm really worried about Dembele dominating the midfield today and Evra having to mark Lennon. Hope to get the 3 points.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fucking hell, City are playing like shit and are still undefeated. All you had to do was hold on for five more minutes Fullham, you jobbers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

we havent played like shit today at all. we've been exceptional. should've won by about 4 or 5.

said numerous times, dzeko is absolutely lethal in the box. world class finish


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck you Dzeko. Fuck you.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Poor defending today. Needs a lot of work.

Wish Suarez could play like this every game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Good to see Nani's never playing for the club again and stuff.
> 
> Daily Mail. Gotta love it.


Thankfully he is. We need him to continue his crap and jeopardise United getting positive results.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Unfortunately for Suarez he won't be up against Elliot Ward (last season) or Michael Turner every game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

too bad ferguson, your latest rent boy couldn't get fulham across the line.

we fucking killed them. horrid call for the penalty, we dominated for 80 minutes after that. well deserved 3 points.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I wonder what TACTICAL GENIUS AVB has in store for us today. If he somehow pulls off a win at OT my entire weekend will be made.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lovely 3-1 win against the Saints.

Jelavic back with a brace after his injury and Victor filled in for him excellently so nice for competition up front.

Only Man City and Man United have won more points than us in 2012, hopefully we can see out the calender year with that form and go in to January top 4.

Oviedo looked good to, although he ran in to his teammates a few times.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You can tell that the ESPN pundits believe Spurs will win this. Craig Burley is so irritating to listen to. The guy predicted us to completely dominate Blackburn last season at Old Trafford, even with Valencia and Carrick in defence and Park and Rafael playing in midfield... and look how that turned out. I hope we prove the fucking imbecile wrong today. 

The fact they keep saying it's a new partnership between Ferdinand and Evans is also annoying to listen to, did they watch any of last season?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good to see Suarez boss it but i was even more pleased with Sahin, Wisdom and Suso. 

put $10 on Spurs at $6.15 which would be great if it came off.



Shepard said:


> 5 shots on target, 5 goals. :
> 
> 
> I need a fletcher smiley :side:


maybe if you ask nicely









edit: holy shit Reading got absolutely robbed. Hand of BA :lmao


----------



## NC96 (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good win for Chelsea today. I'm very happy at the result. It wasn't a great performance, but pulling out a win when not playing well is a good thing. Thats Something Man United have mastered, and that's why they are so successful.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ferguson just called him Christian Bale

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Ferguson just called him Christian Bale
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Nani starting over Rooney and Welbeck? Fuck. Please turn up for once.

Wouldn't say City killed Fulham but they deserved the win. Still didn't play close to their best. Penalty decision was poor. There was contact but not enough to bring someone down. If you give that then really you have to give the Tevez penalty shout too. *


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I heard that. Christian Bale :lmao

Diembo BA-radona the prems top goalscorer what a hero. Another dreadful performance, haven't played well once this season. How long is this going to last... 8 years?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *Nani starting over Rooney and Welbeck? Fuck. Please turn up for once.
> 
> Wouldn't say City killed Fulham but they deserved the win. Still didn't play close to their best. Penalty decision was poor. There was contact but not enough to bring someone down. If you give that then really you have to give the Tevez penalty shout too. *


it was also poor because penalty calls usually require it to happen inside the box. and we slaughtered them. barely got near it besides ruiz's shot.

nani also starting so he can unsettle spuds by starting fights with his own teammates. GENIUS TACTICS


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I hope Craig Burley gets eaten by starving dogs.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> I hope Craig Burley gets eaten by starving dogs.


I concur with this.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*City had the majority of the possession by far and Fulham didn't do anything past the first 20 minutes but how many clear cut chances did City create? Maybe I'm forgetting some.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Spurs managed that fast.

Doesn't exactly fill me with hope as a Utd fan.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Disgusting start. Holy fuck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOO

superb from agent fisticuffs nani


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lol what on earth. They just let him run!

Game on.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What a fucking pathetic start. We look like zombies and Spurs deserve that. They've retained the ball for the first 2 minutes whilst we didn't add any pressure and where the defence was I'll never know.

Livid.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Evra and Giggs. Fuck sake. Such a pitiful left side.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

RVP down. Nightmare.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Another injured player it seems and it had to be RVP. Hopefully he recovers from this and can carry on. Grandad Giggs can't run or do anything and Evra and Nani continuing to be shit.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> RVP down. Nightmare.


Vintage RVP. :rvp


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What exactly happened? I'm listening to it all on Talksport and they mainly seem to be talking about how Rio was at fault for the goal.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We're playing like zombies, that's what's happening. Not adding any pressure on Spurs and they are dominating the midfield (as expected), Grandad Giggs can't run, Nani looks disinterested, Evra is shit (the norm) and we look very flat. No flow to our game, sloppy passes, slow and boring football. This never works for us so why continue this shit style of football? Kagawa and RVP have been anonymous.

Shocking.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*As much as I hope he isn't hurt, it brought a smile to me hearing RVP was injured. Was only a matter of time but I'm guessing he wont be out for long/at all.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dembele just glides around, unbelieveable player.

Christian Bale 0-2.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

2-0 Spurs and it's justified.

Pathetic excuse of a team performance this is.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Keep up that great defending United. Keep it up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LOLRAFAEL

what was that about him being semi decent? hard to defend when you're on the halfway line and bale is basically on the edge of the box. and there's why i will never rate him as a player.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It looks like our performance has really inspired United today.

Kudos.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Unbelievable by United. Been playing lax and lazy football since the first day of the season and no response at all from the team. Just barely winning each game has blinded the team. De Gea gets dropped after one bad performance but Nani and Evra, who have been shit for far too long, manage to keep their places? Disgusted with the way the team is being handled right now.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Shame w e lost against Everton but then i didn't see us getting from the game.

Also Suarez = goat.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



eddiefan said:


> Unbelievable by United. Been playing lax and lazy football since the first day of the season and no response at all from the team. Just barely winning each game has blinded the team. De Gea gets dropped after one bad performance but Nani and Evra, who have been shit for far too long, manage to keep their places? Disgusted with the way the team is being handled right now.


#fergieout


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Bale is currently worth 100 million pounds.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United: Zombie Dinosaurs... and not the kickass kind.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Scum United losing... :terry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Embarrassing display.

Ferdinand, Carrick, Kagawa, Giggs and RVP have been nothing short of dreadful.

Rooney better be on at HT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lmao Fergie looks livid.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Surely not even AVB could fuck this golden opportunity up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

How good is Dembele tho? The guy is a fucking master.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah, Dembele, the motherfucker we so obviously should have signed. Fuck this.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wouldn't be surprised if united turned this around.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wouldn't be surprised if united turned this around.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Half time and another shocking performance from this lackluster United team. Seriously, are some of these players still in pre-season? A lot are ancient that's for sure, the way they're moving about the pitch.

Giggs - Dreadful and can't run.
Ferdinand - Too slow, poor defensively today.
Carrick - The fuck are you doing!?
Kagawa - His first touches have been so poor, he looks really nervous when on the ball like he doesn't know what to do with it.
RVP - Anonymous.
Evra - Shocking.

The trend continues throughout the team but to be honest, Ferguson is just as much to blame for this. This is the 3rd or 4th time he's picked the wrong team based on performances. Evra starting and captain? Why? Giggs playing on the left when he can hardly run after a simple ball and allows it to roll out for a Spurs throwing. This just isn't good enough and the biggest joke of all, it took them 40 minutes to finally start playing some decent stuff and pick up the tempo. Why the fuck do we always do this now? It has been like this for a few seasons and it's not positive or going to help us win games. We play better when we move the ball quicker but today, we're not doing that.

Spurs have been fantastic and deserve the 2-0 lead. Running through our defence and creating chance after chance with ease. Some players really sticking out for Spurs today. They look ready and up for it, which isn't the case for United.

This has been depressing to watch this season, we were lucky with some results but this style of play and knowing this was bound to happen sooner or later because of this shit football we're playing... it's just not satisfying to watch. We're 2-0 down to Spurs at home and we look like we don't give a fuck. Pull your fucking heads out of your asses!

Get Rooney on straight away and maybe Anderson on at some point. Our midfield is being dominated.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United will turn it around. No way will fate allow me to win that bet :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

united will win this because theyre united and they refuse to let anyone ever be happy

plus lets not forget, avb is the same jackass who watched us throw a 3-0 lead over united


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nani puts us back into the game. 

Pretty much his first useful contribution from what I can understand.

Sigh, Ignore that, fricking 20 seconds....


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The comeback has started.

Great ball from Rooney, and Nani actually scores.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

YEEEAHHHHHHHH DEMPSEY GOAT GOAT GOAT


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

RAFAEL'S GONNA RAFAEL


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

And Utd again!
Proper twist, This is a game!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dammit FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This second half has started brilliantly. Loving it!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Where was this ref last week? Scholes gonna Schole


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

How does Van Persie not even hit the target?!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great second half performance after one of the worst halves I've ever seen.

Rafael, Carrick and RVP were fucking dreadful.

Giggs is no longer a professional footballer. Sad to see.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*TACTICAL GENIUS AVB*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I will drop the LOL now. Well done *A*VB and Spurs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

REDEMPTION FOR GENIUS VILLAS BOAS


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Kagawa shouldnt have come off, RVP should of. Nani as usually frustrating.

could have had 3 penalties, certainly the first one was blatant


also giggs should never start in central midfield in a game like this


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dempsey, GOAT.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Can't believe we didn't grab a point from that second half. At least for 45 minutes we came close to playing like MANCHESTER U-FUCKING-NITED. First half was abysmal. At least second half even Evra and Nani turned up. Can only hope that second half kick starts our season and that first half whips the team into shape. Van Persie just isn't offering anything from a team-play perspective which needs to change soon.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

rio for england~!~!~!~!!~!

only if he doesnt need to face anyone with legs i guess.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Lovely 3-1 win against the Saints.
> 
> Jelavic back with a brace after his injury and Victor filled in for him excellently so nice for competition up front.
> 
> ...


Mirallas was great again, I thought.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yeah kagawa going off was baffling


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

apparently Giggs only made 10 passes in the first half and only 5 found a united player fpalm

cant understand why he started ahead of cleverley and anderson


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> Kagawa shouldnt have come off, RVP should of. Nani as usually frustrating.
> 
> could have had 3 penalties, certainly the first one was blatant
> 
> ...


Giggs should never start anywhere ever. He's so blatantly done and has been for 6 months.

He started on the left too, and he was fucking awful.

Second half was very promising at least. Rooney looked to tire after 20 mins though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Whinging that you should've got a penalty united07? ique2


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Pathetic and atrocious. Some words that spring to mind. A gutless first half performance where United looked like they didn't know how to play. Ferguson is to blame for yet another poor team selection and poor tactics. Starting Giggs? Mind-boggling. Nani was wasteful at the end with some poor crosses, Rafael was dreadful, Carrick was crap, RVP was shocking. A lot of players simply never turned up and defensively, we were all over the place. You'd think with the partnership Evans and Ferdinand had last season we'd be comfortable but nope, poor yet again and Ferguson and the team have a lot to answer for.

Sure, we improved second half and our attacking play was great but then we sort of stopped our high tempo at around the 70 minute mark and we started playing slow, which didn't cause Spurs any problems. We also continue to hoof the ball when we're losing (which is the trend now) and our players are not that physical and never get anything from it. Horrible strategy.

Why United turned up like this at home I'll never know. I'm absolutely livid with this team, we've been poor all season yet still pulling out results but the inevitable was going to happen and it did. Credit to Spurs, they were fantastic and defended really well after we got the 2nd goal.

Why Kagawa came off, who looked creative second half and much better (also scored a cracking goal) and RVP was left on I'll never know. Ferguson bringing on Hernandez in the last 2 minutes was a complete joke also.

Overall, crap performance yet again (except for a much better second half) from United and I'm not looking forward to our trip to Newcastle. The slow, zombie football has to fucking stop. Just cease it already!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

LOLMan U. Tottenham GOATED. #AVBCHARGE! 

Three wins from their last three premier league matches. I don't know why something in me wants AVB to succeed. He's a very good manager without doubt. His major flaw lies in player management. I still detest him in retrospect to his stint at Chelsea. 

LOLloris. Where art thou? Friedel has been immense. 

Good to see Man U dropping points AT HOME this early.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Amazing performance and truly illustrates the progress with these new tactics. Possession all the way and total dominance. The only cloud was the woeful defending. Need to improve that area quickly as we are quite simply poor.

But it's not a time for too many negatives, we dominated the match from start to finish, could have scored many many more and Suarez got a hat-trick. I'd be very surprised if it isn't a very similar team next week.

And :suarez2 = goat


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

AND back to custom thread titles?

today was a good day


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Terrible game from United, that was brutal to watch. Kinda happy Dempsey scored a goal since he represents team USA.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

To think by this time Tomorow West Brom and Everton could be 2'nd and 3'rd


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*










#justice4pedro


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

*Shocking 1st half from us, Spurs bossed it. 2nd half all us but just not enough.
2 defeats by end of September fpalm*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I was thinking where I'd seen Suarez before











then I remembered











Rubbish thread title btw. I'm gonna blame that on Joel.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Foreshadowed said:


> Pathetic and atrocious. Some words that spring to mind. A gutless first half performance where United looked like they didn't know how to play. Ferguson is to blame for yet another poor team selection and poor tactics. Starting Giggs? Mind-boggling. Nani was wasteful at the end with some poor crosses, Rafael was dreadful, Carrick was crap, RVP was shocking. *A lot of players simply never turned up and defensively, we were all over the place.* You'd think with the partnership Evans and Ferdinand had last season we'd be comfortable but nope, poor yet again and Ferguson and the team have a lot to answer for.
> 
> Sure, we improved second half and our attacking play was great but then we sort of stopped our high tempo at around the 70 minute mark and we started playing slow, which didn't cause Spurs any problems. We also continue to hoof the ball when we're losing (which is the trend now) and our players are not that physical and never get anything from it. Horrible strategy.
> 
> ...


That sentence I think sums up lot of my feelings as well. So unlike us but becoming more trend last few years that we just expect to roll teams over at OT so when a good team comes along they find it even easier to steam roll us, Spurs dominated that 1st half they totally deserved to be 2-0 up.

At half time Giggs went off & Kagawa went on the LW while Rooney come on to play with RvP up top, Nani stayed on RW & we played more of a gung ho 4-2-4 but SAF must been raging at HT & clearly more in our players as had been fired up but players not only problem SAF team selection, lack of clear cut tactics & shape should be called in to question here. Player’s imo were trying to play lots of different ways & then none at all at same time during that 1st half was baffling.

2nd half SAF went for it & went with 4-2-4 but thing that made me laugh was we played quick passes, lot more movement & tried playing through middle lot more then have all season long after 2nd half & what you know we created good chances from it & Kagawa had great 2nd half (why did we take him off though?) cutting in from LW.

Rooney changed game as RvP now had partner who stay with/close to him & Kagawa cutting in from LW playing around both of RvP/Rooney to link up play in final 3rd & had an out ball in Nani on the right wing.

Just made more sense to play quicker & start linking play up with forward thing passes with bit clever movement, Giggs who was so bad didn’t trouble Walker however Kagawa managed to pull Walker out & drag him out position with clever movement cos Kagawa was mixing up his game so much he got his goal from losing Walker & being our most advanced forward when he scored really well taken goal from great through ball by RvP. It was shades of Kagawa I saw at Dortmund for last 2 years.

As RvP up top on his own he needs support to bring others into play but cos no one offers his much support close by he ends up playing safe balls out wide unlike at Arsenal had runners off him & around him to play clever one twos in final 3rd with Kagawa, Rooney & RvP all moving about near each other & trying play clever quick passes to each other in final 3rd we managed to get chances.

The thing made me laugh is how dreadful CM was 1st half but same CM duo of Carrick/Scholes in 2nd half ran the show, the happens cos Spurs naturally dropped off more to protect there lead but cos Spurs now had our front 4 playing in-between the lines & those 4 all moving about with added support of both fullbacks & our 2 CM playing more advanced with quicker forward passes into feet rather then normal slow sideways safe passes have been playing, Spurs 3 man CM & back 4 found it harder to pick up our players which why CM opened up for Scholes & Carrick to start playing those passes in to our players. Think at one stage had 85% possession of ball & at time of that graphic come up in 70-75min mark i saw we had 8 players around Spurs box only 3 players who weren’t were Rio/Evans on Half way line & Anders in goal.

Simple question is why cant we play like we did in 2nd half as we did in the 1st half? I still feel that playing higher back 4 to squeeze games is a good idea but it cant be done with Rio or Vida at CB as today showed by Rio being unable to live with Bale pace for 2nd Spurs goal in all fairness Bale a bullet when his on run with bale when theres space for him to drive into the more I watch Bale this season the more I feel that his starting to understand more about having freer role & not hugging Left flank all game & switching game up to better effect.

In 2nd half of today’s games v Spurs he went for 4-2-4 but we played quicker, more higher up, CM more advanced, we played quicker balls into feet from the CM & in final 3rd played more through middle in build up play then any other time this season with clever passes not fancy flicks but general passes around corner with one twos something not done all season.

I also do understand that some players have to play cos injury problems so no other option on RW to replace Nani cos both Toni & Young out so Nani plays RW, but Evra remaining at LB (Know Evra better 2nd half but still woeful 1st half) & Giggs starting games on the LW atm are just so strange.

If SAF had to tell you his best starting 11 I reckon he wouldn’t know right now which is an big issue. I also believe if you asked SAF if he could answer what style, way we play or shape we play he 100% would not be sure himself. 

As the LC win showed on Wednesday the game against Newcastle we changed to 4-3-1-2 shape to get better ball possession & more attacking players closer together in middle in final 3rd cos we were couldn’t do that v Liverpool 6 days back we had no idea how use what little ball possession we had v Liverpool & how easy Liverpool played through us & little we created even with an extra man. SAF stubborn so he fell into old habits again today picked wrong starting 11 & wrong tactics.

But he did change some of the problem at HT which is refreshing but we still lost so doesn’t change fact that cant hide away from mistakes & he shouldn’t of had to make the changes he did at HT if had got them right before the game had ticked off.

I'm hoping that SAF will say fuck it after today & release made huge mistake, screw this slow safe passing possession based game & go 4-2-3-1 or 4-3-1-2 play attacking, fast clever free flowing passing football that has made us so success under SAF. I'm hoping SAF plays front 3 of at least Kagawa, Rooney & RvP v Newcastle next weekend. If plays 3 man CM then that’s ok as wants keep more of the ball but SAF wants to play a 2 Man CM then fair enough.

Scholes/Carrick aren’t awful CM parings they very good imo & reason I think very good cos can bit of everything they can keep ball regardless of how we play but can lot more positive things like they did in 2nd half & start effecting game more simply by playing quicker passes into our front players feet, never did play safe slow passes unless route was blocked but we just recycled the move & started off again.

There is always more to take out of lose then a win as lose hits you harder & see where went wrong. Do i think SAF messed up today yes, do i think he will fix these problems yes, everybody loses PL games not the end of the world even though been made out it is. How you react after a set back that counts which is why Cluj game midweek but more importantly Newcastle away next weekend is all about. 

If we played like we did in 2nd half like do from here on out this season we will be better for it. Fair play to Spurs they were brilliant in 1st half & defend very well in 2nd half, the killer 3rd Spurs goal came from there only attack in 2nd half I think which was in-between our 2 goals. 

Be interesting see how SAF lines up v Cluj i reckon he will rotate again & use more squad players but more importantly is how we play after today’s lose I want to see more of that 2nd half display v spurs today from here on out if that happens I be thrilled & think play better & make winning games in this season more simpler for us.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

joel is GOAT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I am extremely GOAT. But I didn't change the title.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Anyone else starting to think DiMatteo is a tactical genius?

I mean, every single one of his choices and subs and done by him makes absolutely perfect sense and works out beautifully

Take today, almost word for word the man made the right calls.

Lampard out, Ramires central. Oscar, Mata Hazard starting. Replacement of Oscar with moses to put more protection for the wings. Bertrand on later, luiz spazzing out abit and being on a yellow so he brought in cahill

The man is so unbelievably simple, yet brilliant


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Watching MOTD and Ferguson's bitching about lack of injury time. #trolololol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I give him a lot of credit for the decisions today. I was so happy he was brave enough to drop Lampard. This proved what we all knew; he is one of the big problems, because our midfield looked very good today. I didn't think Oscar should have started, but I was wrong. He did a job and a half on Arteta.

His subs worked out very well too. Just a great victory, which Robbie had a hand in.

Just can't wait till the next match on Tuesday now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Its not just this one. Ive been saying it since he took over

AVB and many managers today have alot of bizarre substitutions and tactics that often seem to be made just to fuck with the other teams head. Even today Fergie's choices wer downright bizarre. especially his subs

DiMatteo applies very simple, very logical formations and subs and it pays off beautifully. i can count very few mistakes from him. He brings in players based on form, usefullness in the system and how to handle the opposing team. Mata was white hot so he played him central, oscar took out arteta, ramires helped return possession in midfield due to his GOAT speed (fuck you fifa and your ratings) and this time cole and bran held back due to the danger of arsenal's fullbacks

Hes a pretty damn smart guy. Glad hes in charge


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Torres goal was fucking pathetic, blatant fucking foul.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Chelsea still on top.

City tie with Fulham.

United lost.

VERY good day.

That is all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Erm, City won.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Glad to see MOTD have gone back to the big clubs first selection for match listing, where as they were going more for most goals per game originally.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> Chelsea still on top.
> 
> City tie with Fulham.
> 
> ...


city won


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Torres goal was fucking pathetic, blatant fucking foul.


:kobe


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Joel said:


> Erm, City won.


O_O Fuck. Last time I checked they drew :'(


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

city is the new united. always pulling a win out of their ass. mark of champions



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Torres goal was fucking pathetic, blatant fucking foul.


maybe becoming a barca supporter is the right choice for you

as far as i know this is the premier league


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Lolwut? Pushing someone forward 5 yards in the back is still a foul in the prem.


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> O_O Fuck. Last time I checked they drew :'(


ique2


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> O_O Fuck. Last time I checked they drew :'(


Don't worry. Last time I checked, United got a point :fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Mirallas was GOAT like there.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

1) people grab each other all the time during free kicks. the number of times terry has been dragged down by his shirt or with rugby tackles is too numerous to count

2) as far as i could tell, Kos grabbed back, he didnt try shaking him off


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Fellaini at the end there :lol 

If the saints defender didn't get a foul for that then Arsenal shouldn't have got one.

Great performance after a terrible opening 25 minutes. 

2nd place still ours, very happy.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Has the Norwich disaster been on yet? Can't bare to watch MOTD after today's fuckery. Michael Turner is lucky that he's not a horse (definitely a donkey) otherwise he'd be heading to the glue factory right now.

...and lol at Man Citeh drawing, almost as much as CM Punk.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Lolwut? Pushing someone forward 5 yards in the back is still a foul in the prem.


No need to Lolwut. They both had hold of each other.



haribo said:


> Don't worry. Last time I checked, United got a point :fergie


You watched kick off and then left the room straight after? :terry


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Seeing City beat Fulham just make me chuckle, and then seeing United lose made me chuckle more :balo2


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

*Although we did a good second half but we still couldn't get a draw atleast, terrible result and i blame Fergie for this one. *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Great results all-round besides Chelsea game,  

We'll be top of top of the table for atleast another two weeks.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



AndreBaker said:


> ...and lol at Man Citeh drawing, almost as much as CM Punk.


That's two people now. It's officially a draw!



Joel said:


> You watched kick off and then left the room straight after? :terry


Didn't even get that far. :side:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



haribo said:


> That's two people now. It's officially a draw!


I knew that it wasn't a draw, hence the joke at the end (as in they didn't draw at all).


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



AndreBaker said:


> I knew that it wasn't a draw, hence the joke at the end (as in they didn't draw at all).


Oh, I thought you were referring the Cena/Punk draw. :kenny


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Bale GOATing it, in the United game, I think it's time to add him back to my team.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Bale GOATing it, in the United game, I think it's time to add him back to my team.


Yes.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Might get :terry 26 printed on the back of the Chelsea shirt just to :troll all the haters!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Redead said:


> *Anyone else starting to think DiMatteo is a tactical genius?*
> 
> I mean, every single one of his choices and subs and done by him makes absolutely perfect sense and works out beautifully
> 
> ...


Yes, I started noticing he was tactically sound when he took over last year, producing results instantly by fully utilising every player at his disposal. If I didn't know where he's from, I'd bet good money he's Italian, honestly, being so strategic and tactical at such a young age as a manager is astonishing, not to mention his subs are impactfull most of the time. I expect him to keep doing well at Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Yup, hes italian. Hes also an old school chelsea player from the 90s. his work with zola was tremendous


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

RDM is awesome. 

A very likeable, intelligent and classy guy. 

That being said I wouldn't be surprised if he gets sacked if he has a bad run of games.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I think the age of sacking is over.

Roman finally has his holy grail, everyone is gonna be a lot less stressful now


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

If Roman can get Pep, RDM will be sacked at the first hint of failure.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

:lmao at us being linked with Ozil. I would kill for him


There's no Ozil smiley...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Congratulations Spurs on winning the Premier League, thoroughly deserved.

...oh wait, that was just their imbecile fans celebrating like that. God knows what they'd do if they won the fucking thing.

Yes, I'm a Man United fan and I ain't bitter....not a bit...ugh!

Still, Fergie's comments about injury time were fucking laughable..come on old man, sort it out!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

seeing as spurs havent won this game since before the premier league existed, id say it was a rather big deal to them

anyone else think the invincibility feel of old trafford and the bridge have diminished lately?

also, chelsea are the first club to win to win at the emirates 3 times


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Redead said:


> seeing as spurs havent won this game since before the premier league existed, id say it was a rather big deal to them
> 
> anyone else think the invincibility feel of old trafford and the bridge have diminished lately?
> 
> also, chelsea are the first club to win to win at the emirates 3 times


Scolari and AVB just killed all the good work Mourinho did for Stamford Bridge. Every man and his dog aren't exactly afraid of there anymore.

With regards to Old Trafford, I still think it holds fear. But Spurs knew today was a day they could attack United with sheer pace and they did that successfully.

We've beaten Arsenal at the Emirates more times than they have beaten us there.

Arsenal vs Chelsea at the Emirates:

Arsenal Wins: 2
Draws : 2
Chelsea Wins: 3

:cashley


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Old Trafford has stopped being a 'fortress' for years. Spurs thoroughly deserved the win though, but some of their fans were just ridiculous. Where I watched it, it felt like their greatest ever achievement.

Oh well, just wait until United deliver the goods at WHL.  Heh.

Joel: Another Bottom fan, good to see! Hooligans Island on BBC2 next year, yurrr!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Its a damn shame

before they always said "nobody can survive the bridge"

the only upside is chelsea is just as lethal on the road as back home.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

The United stadium...er, sorry, 'Etihad' is the only fortress these days I'm sad to say. As loathsome as City are, they still have a fucking impressive home record.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

etihad have a fantastic home record, but it started dropping off a tad in the end of last season

sunderland really rattled them and they havent had quite the imposing terrifying structure as they did. especially in the back


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Thought we had a great chance to win there last season. Took the lead mid way in the second half and didn't look too troubled until Essien handballs needlessly, Kun scores the penalty and then momentum is all theirs.

Actually looking forward to see how we fare there this season. Old Trafford as well.



Marty Vibe said:


> Joel: Another Bottom fan, good to see! Hooligans Island on BBC2 next year, yurrr!


Indeed. Really looking forward to seeing what they come up with. Should be quality.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

i miss zola

that guy could do miracles

asides from a few players, the art of long range shooting and perfect ball control seems to be dead


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Redead said:


> asides from a few players, the art of long range shooting and perfect ball control seems to be dead


From a United standpoint, this couldn't be more true. 

The amount of times that a player has had the opportunity to shoot and not done so is sickening. Just have a pop, stop trying to go round every player on the fucking pitch! The level of ball control and basic passing has been terribly lacklustre also. This can also be the case of many other teams.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

OT is still dominant in EPL. Not many teams would have survived that onslaught in the second half from United. 

In Europe however, OT has become a giftshop. :


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Legend that he is, there's times when I feel slapping Fergie. Fucking woeful team selection today.

As for Giggs *loads shotgun* come on, boy, lets go out behind the 'ol barn....it's for the best.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Yeah, Giggs is finally showing his age it seems. A shame really, was hoping he'd still deliver into his 40th year.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

GOAT SPURS

AVB BEST MANAGER IN ENGLAND

SHITCHESTER UNITED


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

What's up with Papiss Cisse? 0 goals. Looks like him and Ba can't be scoring at the same time. One streaks, the other droughts.

But one guy who doesn't drought is Steven "Sunderland" Fletcher! Ripping up shit so far and making me lots of fantasy points. O'neill proving the doubters wrong with that signing. :mon


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Hank Scorpio said:


> :lmao at us being linked with Ozil. I would kill for him
> 
> 
> There's no Ozil smiley...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

ozil is so great. cant wait till he reaches zidane level in a few years

not to mention reus is in full blown god mode


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Shep, fletcher has a fucking wonky face for my poor photoshop skills :hmm:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

everyone knows there is only one true great fletcher


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

:lmao when I saw the title


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Fantastic performance by Liverpool, defence looks a bit shaky but Susu and Sterling are giving a lot to this team. great Hatrick by Suarez. Keep it up lads.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

First off, lol United AVB dat tactical genius 

Second thank fuck we finally won a premier league match. Haven't seen the highlights from the game yet but the scoreline seems promising. Hopefully Suarez can continue that. Why can't we just face Norwich every week?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Suarez trolling the Norwich fans hard.









Ferdinand trying to chase after Bale and Lennon. :lol


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Hollywood Hams said:


> Suarez trolling the Norwich fans hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Only just seen Fergie's post match comments.



> Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson said the four minutes of injury time added to his team's defeat by Tottenham was an "insult".
> 
> Clint Dempsey scored the winner as Spurs won 3-2 to win at Old Trafford for the first time in 23 years.
> 
> ...



I can't even add anything to that...


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

4 minutes isn't enough to win the game? WTF?!


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Chelsea look like a force to be reckoned with this season, defensively pretty sound and bags of creativity going forward, they just need Torres to be more consistent. Arsenal were let down by their constant inability to defend set pieces. They conceded a sloppy goal from a corner against City, and 2 even sloppier goes from set pieces yesterday, this is why I'll never endorse zonal marking when you don't have enough of a physical presence, which is what we still lack.

Liverpool under Rogers are starting to find their groove, I love the fact that he is giving the youngsters a chance. Sterling and Suso look like real talents. Suarez is a total enigma, he seems to score the difficult goals and miss the easy ones. United look frail and really should have strengthened their defence in the summer, their midfield looks weak as well. Spurs look decent, I think a few people are going to have to eat their words when it comes to AVB, gotta give him credit for going to OT and winning, something no one has managed for over 20 years. Man City are going to have a difficult battle on their hands, too much squad rotation and Kompany just looks shit all of a sudden.

Also, Everton for a top 4 place? Obviously too early to make bold predictions, but they are flying at the moment. Moyes has done an amazing job considering every season he has fuck all money to spend and a really thin squad. Amazed that he hasn't been offered one of the top jobs yet, but I suppose if you're not a smooth talking, European with a nice suit then what chance do you have? Maybe if his name was Davíd Moyez he'd be at a top 4 club right now.


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Fergie is a hypocrite, always has been. He wants more 'fergietime' to win a match. Pathetic excuses.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Even by Fergie standards that excuse was pretty special. It was like he had been on a football forum, seen how people react to his post match antics, and then decided to troll them as much as possible.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

his tears taste even sweeter after his comments at the end of the season about too much added time.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

:fergie:fergie:fergie:fergie:fergie:fergie:fergie:fergie


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



5th-Horseman said:


> Only just seen Fergie's post match comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High expectations foreign Man U fan can though...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

It was a truly ridiculous thing to say. His team selection yesterday was baffling, everyone has known for the last 2 years or so that Giggs and Scholes shouldn't start together, yet he persisted with it against one of the most physical midfields in the league. Scholes is still class, but Giggs is done I'm afraid.

One of the worst first halves that I've ever seen.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Dat Ferguson was trolling hard.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Redead said:


> etihad have a fantastic home record, but it started dropping off a tad in the end of last season
> 
> sunderland really rattled them and they havent had quite the imposing terrifying structure as they did. especially in the back


Yeah I never expected us to take 4 points (and really 6 should've been accomplished) from City last year but I think it was more luck than anything. Dzeko couldn't hit a barn door when we beat them 1-0 and then Bendtner played the game of his career at the etihad and totally bossed their defence. I think without Cattermole though we'll struggle majorly against them. Such a massive presence in both games last year.



Rush said:


> Shep, fletcher has a fucking wonky face for my poor photoshop skills :hmm:


:hendo

(both of these totally need adding)

yay for Seabs


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



haribo said:


> Rubbish thread title btw. I'm gonna blame that on Joel.


*It was me ep

Ba's volley needs talking about more. Crazy good. Norwich fans getting bodybagged by Suarez's second goal brought a massive LOL. *


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Giggs just shouldn't start games anymore. It's been that way for the past 2 years. He's done. Especially out on the left wing. Awful team selection, obviously he's doing his usual "take the blame away from my players" for the media and every idiot is biting the bait, but it can't mask his mistakes. We should've got something from the game from the 2nd half, but that first half was disgusting.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Come on you baggies !!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Seabs said:


> *It was me ep*


I'm still blaming Joel. :ksi1


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Renegade™ said:


> Giggs just shouldn't start games anymore. It's been that way for the past 2 years. He's done. Especially out on the left wing. Awful team selection, obviously he's doing his usual "take the blame away from my players" for the media and *every idiot is biting the bait*, but it can't mask his mistakes. We should've got something from the game from the 2nd half, but that first half was disgusting.




I think most are aware that he always does this. It was more _how_ shit this excuse was even in comparison to the usual dross.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Come on Villa.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Benteke :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



God™ said:


> Benteke :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Well albion have been poor.

Nothing other than that shane long effort (annoying little rat bastard)

Holman has been excelent and well Benteke, guy couldn't hit a barn door...

Hope clark brings on lukaku but he only has one sub left.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

lol kevin phillips, be honest..

When you say typical midland derby you actually mean..

"Fucking awful !"


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Ugh... Behind again. Come on Villa, pick it up!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Remember when Villa were challeging for top 4 and just missing out?


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I do...


enaldo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Come on Villa you useless nobheads. Hold it out.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Four minutes added on. Let's hope that's enough to win the game...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

BRAVE VILLA with a SUPER COMEBACK


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Should've had more SUPER, though... Was hoping for the win!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

if only united would have been a bit more braver yesterday like villa today, they might have got a point :barry


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

United had to overcome there only being 4 minutes of injury time .

:fergie


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

if only giroud could turn as well as wenger


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Was that the moment Giroud missed?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

thats what i heard


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I love the irony of Gervinho going down with his hands over his face in disbelief that a miss has occurred.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Im still shocked Torres and Gervinho found the net

we're living in the golden age of misfiring players gentlemen


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Apparently Jimmy Bullard has retired. Real shame, for me one of the most entertaining players in a long while. Quality midfielder a few years ago as well.







EDIT: QPR :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

how does Mark Hughes still get employed? 

still early, but QPR look like a mess


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



5th-Horseman said:


> Apparently Jimmy Bullard has retired. Real shame, for me one of the most entertaining players in a long while. Quality midfielder a few years ago as well.


Was a cracking player for Fulham, nearly got a place in the England squad aswell I can remember which was deserved after the form he was in, then in a completly bizzare move decided to move to Hull and almsot immediatly after that move the injury problems began


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

2:0 West Ham now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

QPR are so shit and it cost them so much especially in the wages department.

Ha.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

They should of kept Warnock & Paddy Kenny


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Hughes better be careful, their next three fixtures are WBA & Everton (A) and Arsenal (H). Not sure the exact order but nonetheless all tough matches. They are lucky there are so many crap sides in the EPL this season


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Hughes better be careful, their next three fixtures are WBA & Everton (A) and Arsenal (H). Not sure the exact order but nonetheless all tough matches. They are lucky there are so many crap sides in the EPL this season


QPR are playing at home against Everton.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

What a fucking goal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

dont really see the point of celebrating when you are 2-1 down, just get the ball and get back past the halfway line


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



united_07 said:


> dont really see the point of celebrating when you are 2-1 down, just get the ball and get back past the halfway line


He just wanted everybody to know they he loved Allah

Of course what he failed to realise is, is that nobody gives a flying fuck who he loved


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Carroll was a beast when he came on. Nolan the FF GOAT with another assist for me. Lovely.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Get in we remain 14th :cheer


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

would love it so much if QPR get relegated


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



King Kenny said:


> would love it so much if QPR get relegated




Reciprocate that totally. Overrated manager, owner who doesn't have a clue what he is doing, players who don't give a shit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

so far, QPR has acquired 2 points in the premier league

one of those was against us, how the fuck did that happen?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Redead said:


> so far, QPR has acquired 2 points in the premier league
> 
> one of those was against us, how the fuck did that happen?


I was livid about this too, Redead. Serves us right for playing Bertrand and Ramires on the wings :kenny


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



King Kenny said:


> would love it so much if QPR get relegated


Likewise. It would be a moment of sheer JOY~!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

suck a dick noclues and qpr. suck it down.


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Get in we remain 14th :cheer


lol hopefully we will get a good run of results now. stoke next at anfield so hopefully another 3 points


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I'm feeling pretty positive this week. I just hope we don't get complacent after the win against Norwich.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

We have Stoke next.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

just seen this tweet for a Sky Sports journalist



> Just spoken to a good source that believes a deal is in place for Tom Ince to come to #mufc either in Jan or summer. #morethanpapertalk



liverpool fans, what was the reason for getting rid of him?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I would be fucking delighted with that, he looks a special talent. Already head and shoulders above Championship level, he makes that clear every week. Nani and Young should be concerned if that's true.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I'm not even sure why we got rid of him. I watched a few of his performances with Liverpool an he didn't seem crash hot. Obviously a few matches isn't enough to judge a player in my opinion, especially that young. 

Is he doing well at Blackpool?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Combination of him wanting too much money (relative to his place in the squad), him seeing/having a lack of first team opportunities, and the fact that Kenny signed Downing, as well as already having Kuyt, Maxi, Raheem, Cole, Hendo etc. At the time we let him go he had only really done anything in league 1. Benefit of hindsight says we maybe should've kept him, but its not a huge mistake for mine.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

pool offered him a 4 year deal but went to blackpool for gametime


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Redead said:


> Im still shocked *Torres* and Gervinho found the net
> 
> we're living in the golden age of misfiring players gentlemen


Why? He is the Euro 2012 golden boot winner. :torres


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*






EDIT: Fuck you youtube link


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



> Sir Alex Ferguson has defended Nani against accusations of diving but believes foreign players in particular are to blame for simulation.
> 
> Nani was criticised in the wake of the 3-2 defeat by Tottenham.
> 
> ...


Not sure how to defend this. So I won't :fergie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

What do you expect him to say, come out and call one of his own players a diver? Yeah, that'd go down well fpalm


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Don't worry Fergie you have plenty of homegrown diving talent.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Don't forget


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> EDIT: Fuck you youtube link


No need for the "&feature=youtu.be".






If Ferguson was asked whether Nani is a diver, then fair enough. But if he just came out with that, then oh my Lord.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Chris Foy has been demoted to League 2 :lmao I wonder about Halsey eyton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

What did Foy do?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

missed 3 united penalties against spurs :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Foy fucked with the fergie association. You never fuck with the Fergie association


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

That Sandro one was never a handball. The Nani one was definitely one. Can't remember the other one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

so where's halsey's demotion? is it because he had a 'tough week?'


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

because Halsey bends over for Fergie and takes it like a good lad. Fuck he's a useless cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

just seen this, total amount of injury time added onto games last season :wilkins


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

140 mins is not enough to win a football game!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

yes b/c you're usually winning games so others get shafted in the length of added time. That 140 minutes is like 30 games of 2 minutes added and 6 games of 10 mins added on :troll


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I'm late but WHAT THE FUCK against Chelsea? Why did Ramsey start? :wenger


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



united_07 said:


> just seen this, total amount of injury time added onto games last season :wilkins


There's little injury time because we're not dirty thugs like Wigan, Stoke and Arsenal. :wenger


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

So the sun reckon Tom Ince is off to united in january.

Is he any good ?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

*He's got the potential to be a Utd first teamer that's for sure. I'd be surprised if he goes in January unless he's promised his fair share of first team football.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Yeah, January wouldn't really make sense for either club. He's in incredible form and looks a real talent. Blackpool are going to be pushing for promotion so they'll obviously be desperate to keep him and for United it would be more of a long term signing, would be better to let him get a full pre-season with the club and gradually work his way in, rather than get thrown in during the middle of the PL season.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



> If there was no Roman Abramovich or the guy who bought Man City I'd have two or three league titles sitting here now- Steven Gerrard



:lmao :lmao :lmao 

how on earth did he figure out that, for a start liverpool have never finished above above us since either takeover


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Its all about Stevie Me


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

hey United07, its worth going back to Fergie....



> They gave four minutes. It is an insult. It is ridiculous. It is denying you the proper chance to win the football match.


Last season, United matches were 74 seconds longer on average when they were losing compared with when they were winning.


ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

or practically anything he's said in about the last 5 years


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

If Stevie Me had joined Chelsea when we came for him, maybe he wouldve actually won the a league title


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*












> England boss Roy Hodgson apologises to Rio Ferdinand after discussing his international future with commuters on a London train.


What an exclusive!


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

inb4 Rio starts crying about it on twitter.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

wio? he wuns like a cwab!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

i think rio really proved his usefullness in the game vs spurs as he was... 'running' (and I use that term very loosely) after lennon and bale


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

What Centre back wouldn't look slow against fucking Lennon and Bale, Evans didn't look much more equipped to deal with him either. I put pretty much all of the blame on the midfield/full backs/fergie for ever allowing them to be isolated against them like they were anyways.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

*People quickly forget how great Rio was against Liverpool.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Rio was atleast still close to Bale when he got his shot off, if it had been Terry, he'd have fallen over straight away 8*D

Rio's still class, sure he's lost his pace which would allow him to recover his rare mistakes, but he was terrific last season and I think he'll prove his worth again this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Ashley Cole ‏@TheRealAC3
Hahahahaa, well done #fa I lied did I, #BUNCHOFTWATS

uh


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Yeah, it's the midfield's fault that Rio looked bad. Seriously, give Bale acres of space and let him sprint at any centre back in the world and he'll burn them for pace.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Mr. Snrub said:


> Ashley Cole ‏@TheRealAC3
> Hahahahaa, well done #fa I lied did I, #BUNCHOFTWATS
> 
> uh


*:twat*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Mr. Snrub said:


> Ashley Cole ‏@TheRealAC3
> Hahahahaa, well done #fa I lied did I, #BUNCHOFTWATS
> 
> uh


Step up Bertrand, because Cole's gonna get banned for that.

The report for why Terry has been found guilty came out and in that report it says when Cole gave his interview to the FA he didn't mention that Anton said the word black. But a week later when Cole's interview was faxed back to him and the club, the club apparently wanted Cole to insert the word black into what he heard Anton say.

Very scummy stuff if true.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Cole is treading on thin choc ice. :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

oh so, when John Terry is slow and exposed by a shitty midfield, thats his fault. When rio is slow and exposed by a shitty midfield, its not his fault

this is the worst kind of racism :terry1

as for Cole, Yeah! stick it to the man! FIGHT THE POWER

:cashley

i think hes the real victim here, dragged into all this racism and trouble, when he just wanted to plan his weekend


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Like to congratulate Newcastle on their upcoming victory.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

yeah can see it being another poor performance on sunday


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

But Giggs is back this Sunday. We're going to counter Newcastle's pace, skill and ability with DAT EXPERIENCE!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Their pressing energetic midfield against our slow and static midfield, no competition imo.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

So you don't fancy Van Persie and Rooney against Perch and Williamson?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Magsimus said:


> So you don't fancy Van Persie and Rooney against Perch and Williamson?


I don't fancy Giggs/Carrick/Scholes vs tiote/Cabaye.

Or Hatem vs that so called defender evra.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I hate all this United fans doom and gloom bollocks.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

So do i, it's terrible isn't it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Lose 2 games this season, "POOR US!".


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

:lol funny giving the chelsea fans on here last season and even this season moaning when you're top.

United could atleast play exciting and quick football while losing instead of the zombie style that has been adopted.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

With good reason!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

our season's over and we haven't lost a game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

everyone's season is over

therefore, its all gonna come down to west brom and everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

You mean last season when we weren't in the top 4 for the majority of the season?

The only complaining this season has been on RDM's negative tactics of playing both Ramires and Bertrand on the wings against QPR. I laughed at Atletico raping us.

You guys are acting as if you are some Championship team.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Try watching united joel for 90+ minutes every game and not been bored.

Nah i've seen a couple of championship sides this season play more exciting and quicker football. I'll come back at the end of the season Joel and see Uniteds name below the top 2/3.

Wanna talk tactics? fergie and phelan have been clueless all season, that nobody can deny.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

well its not like you dont have superb players. united actually has a great squad of attacking players.

just ferguson's selection is baffling at times


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

i personally enjoyed the everton and tottenham games.

yeah, good attacking players. means nothing with their spud midfield and broken defence.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Redead said:


> well its not like you dont have superb players. united actually has a great squad of attacking players.
> 
> just ferguson's selection is baffling at times


Bingo, finally some sense on here. That and the so called tactics deployed.

Snrub also right defence made of glass and midfield were the best player in his late 30's.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Every times Giggs plays a big game nowadays he gets exposed.

I still remember how he was utterly embarrassed last season at the etihad


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

United haven't played a tactical game since Carlos Queiroz left. Ferguson has never been a tactical genius. He's the best motivator around who commands respect. I don't see what has changed. Maybe his selections have been a bit iffy this season. But so has most other managers. So whatever. Just the normal "poor us" and then you end up as champions or a point off.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I don't see how it's "poor us" whatever the fuck that is meant to mean :lmao. I don't feel fucking sorry for myself or don't realise we're better off than most if not all fans. it's just utterly baffling how fucked up the selections have been this season and the way the team has played.

Maybe it's a complete imbalance having rvp, rooney, valencia, kagawa, nani etc. I've said it all season imo fergie does not know his best 11 or best formation with this current crop.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

inb4 you don't win anything with old men and Evra.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

No, i dont think Fergie does

All I know is underusing Kagawa. Absolutely brilliant player and Ferguson keeps misusing him


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

The team I'd like to see on Sunday against Newcastle:

De Gea
Rafael Ferdinand Evans Buttner
Cleverley Anderson
Valencia Rooney Kagawa
Van Persie​
That is if Evans and Valencia are fit. However, I can see Lindegaard, Evra, Carrick and Scholes starting, which I hope doesn't happen. We need pace in this team (certainly against Newcastle) and Carrick and Scholes don't really provide that. Worst thing to do would be Ferguson picking Giggs to start again. I really don't have high hopes for this weekend not just down to the terrible football we've been playing but also due to Newcastle having a really physical team. We don't look consistent at the back.

It's odd to see how we've regressed over 12 months. At the start of last season, we were playing some quick, flowing football, which was enjoyable to watch and so far this season (yeah, I know it's only October) we've only played that way against Spurs for about 25 minutes of the second half. The energy levels need to pick up and some players need a good kick up the ass. That and Ferguson needs to realise what his best team is and stop over-relying on the pensioners.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

We were very good in the first half against Fulham after the shocking start.

He'll play:

Lindegaard
Rafael Carrick Ferdinand Evra
Nani Scholes Cleverley Giggs
Rooney Van Persie

​
And we'll lose. enaldo

POOR US


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

A Man Utd fan actually predicts Lindegaard to be in the starting line up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Cech
Dave Cahill Terry Bertrand
Ramires Lampard
Mata Oscar Hazard
Torres​
That's what I want to see from us tomorrow. Would be nice for Hazard to be influential. He's been a bit lacklustre lately. Although if he doesn't turn up but Oscar and Mata does, I really don't care.

AndreBaker, please don't choose tomorrow as the day for Norwich to turn up.

Not just magician, but a fantastic singer to boot:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



haribo said:


> We were very good in the first half against Fulham after the shocking start.
> 
> He'll play:
> 
> ...



Wait so evans is out? fuck me.

Hopefully it's Wootton with rio, rafael and buttner.

Midfield 3 of Scholes, Carrick and Clevs/Anderson

With Kagawa, Rooney and RVP all interchanging positions upfront and playing fluidly. If it's not to tactical for jobber phelan and Fergie of course.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

hart
zaba lescott vinny kolarov
milner barry
silva tevez nasri
mario

ours imo.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



WWE_TNA said:


> *Wait so evans is out? fuck me.*
> 
> Hopefully it's Wootton with rio, rafael and buttner.
> 
> ...


Sky Sports News reported yesterday that Evans has responded well to treatment for a dead leg and should be good to go on Sunday. Good news.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Team I want:

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Evans Buttner

Scholes Carrick Anderson

Kagawa

Rooney Van Persie​
Rafa and Buttner with dat width. 

Team I'll get:

Lindegaard

Rafael Ferdinand Evans Evra

Rooney Carrick Scholes Giggs

Kagawa 

RVP​
:fergie

I'm pretty concerned with how we're playing right now, but I do honestly think by around December we'll be back to playing great football. We've yet to have our 4 best attacking players start tohether - Valencia, Kagawa, Rooney, RVP - And I think once those 4 get a run of games, they can tear shit up. What's pissing me off at the minute is there's just too much rotation for this new attack to get settled, we need them to carry the team but there's very little fluidity in our play, it's all slow predictable bullshit. 

We need to settle on a midfield, I've been impressed with Anderson this season every time I've seen him. Obviously it's a matter of time before he gets shit/injured but he's in form now, so he should play until he's not.

If we play Giggs and Evra on the left tomorrow the game's effectively over before it begins. Giggs offers nothing going forward and even less coming back.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Mr. Snrub said:


> hart
> zaba lescott vinny kolarov
> milner barry
> silva tevez nasri
> ...


No Aguero? Don't put that hate on my FF team.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Can't wait for our game today. Want a fiesta of goals. Maybe something in the range of 4-5.

Good to see Mata scoring goals. He's not one renowned for that and hopefully he gets better and better with his scoring prowess. Hazard's been a bit 'off' lately and hasn't had any big contribution in our recent games. I'd like to see him step it up today. Seems to have lost his touch since the international break. Would be amazing to see Torres score today. Flashes of rejuvenation but occasionally fucks it up and makes you ask whether or not we will ever see Torres back again.

Our midfield has been inconsistent so far this season and it's quite clear RDM is still trying to figure out what works best for the team. I reckon we'll not reach the heights we want to attain until we bring in one or two solid midfielders. Defence should be fine. They've improved in the last two games. It's at home. Will be great to see us keep a clean sheet. Cech is in sublime form too, that's good news.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

COME ON CHELSEA! Another one and we'll secure the top position for atleast 3 more weeks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Hart, Zabaleta, Richards, Lescott, Kolarov, Milner, Barry, Y. Toure, Silva, Balotelli, Tevez

almost got it dead on. MICAH.

vinny is injured, micah hasn't had a bit of gametime in 10 weeks. worrying.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

City 2-1 Sunderland
Chelsea 3-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-1 Reading
West Brom 2-0 QPR
Wigan 0-2 Everton
West Ham 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Shinji Kawaga is really underrated.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Gandhi said:


> Shinji Kawaga is really underrated.


By Alex Ferguson

Everybody I've spoken to, every pundit I've heard, everybody on this forum says that he is a class player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

:lmao no one underrates kagawa


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I'm only expecting one goal fro Chelsea against Norwich


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Didn't know folks here knew Kawaga was talent,Since most soccer fans around me are all bout the Messi's and the Ronaldo's.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

They probably don't know that much about football lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

not a bad hit


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

City already up by a goal, fuck this,


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Wonderful free kick from kolarov.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Sigh.


Stupid of Cuellar to give the free kick away there. Had a feeling kolarov would score.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Even the people of Egypt will think that was a good goal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

how is gardiner still on the pitch?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I hope that we put a belting on Norwich like we should do, and don't fall into our shells like we did against QPR. Ample opportunity to boost the goal difference and play :torres into a little bit of form. If the rat faced diver can score a hat trick against them, well, who knows what can happen here.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Hope we line up pretty much as last week and decide not to have Frank in the pivot. Would quite like Azpillcueta to get a prem start (even though Bran has been stonking this season so far).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

City look a lot better and I believe it is down to one man.

:barry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

been a lot better, still far off our best, passing has been hit an miss. :barry making a massive difference


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I think Yaya feels a lot more comfortable when :barry is alongside him. I guess it's all abotu trust. He knows :barry will cover him properly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

31 league starts together should do that :lol

we've missed him a hell of a lot more than people give him credit. he's calm, composed, and does the right thing 99% of the time. milner as well allows both yaya and silva to play in a more advanced role, silva would be close to the best on the pitch right now, along with zaba.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

*Sunderland have been terrible. Please improve.*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Way to job Sunderland.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Somebody break kolarovs legs :side:


We've been slightly more positive but the goal was definitely coming. If we play like this in the derby then welp.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

word of warning aj

don't talk shit about a club and then show why they got rid of you.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



> Chelsea vs. Norwich: Cech - Cole, Terry, Luiz, Ivanovic - Mikel, Lampard - Hazard, Oscar, Mata - Torres.
> 
> Norwich City team vs Chelsea: Ruddy, R. Martin, Johnson, Bassong, Howson, Holt, Hoolahan, E. Bennett, Garrido, Barnett, Tettey.



Good line up for us.

Somehow this is Mikel's 250th appearence for the club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

micah comes in, hasn't played a minute at any level since his injury, puts in a stormer.

LOLRAFAEL


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*










LOLRAFAEL


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Torres must leave this club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Irish Jet said:


> LOLRAFAEL


too bad for LOLRAFAEL he's absolutely rubbish at defending. y'know, cos he's a defender


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

rafael has hardly been rubbish this season, people see one thing and then decide he is terrible

he actually won united player of the month for last month


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

:torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

He still has to go.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



united_07 said:


> rafael has hardly been rubbish this season, people see one thing and then decide he is terrible
> 
> he actually won united player of the month for last month


someone has to from that pile of shit


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Mr. Snrub said:


> too bad for LOLRAFAEL *he's absolutely rubbish at defending.* y'know, cos he's a defender


Except he isn't.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

FRANK


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

take the tinted glasses off and maybe you'll realise rafael isn't all he's cracked up to be


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

No use trying to talk sense to United supporters on here Snrub. Me and BULK got abused for saying Valencia was better than Nani. That turned out well for all the United numpty's backing Nani ique2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Mr. Snrub said:


> take the tinted glasses off and maybe you'll realise rafael isn't all he's cracked up to be


No one cracks him up to be anything. 

Except the people who watch him every week.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

:hazard


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

brb jerking off to mata's pass


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Rafaels been great defending wise and going forward so far this season, even I'll admit that, he's still a massive twat though.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Q.P.R. are a mess, Hughes needs to go,, Don't think there are many managers out there who that could save Norwich this season, What's happened to Swansea? Even Vorm is making mistakes


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Rush said:


> No use trying to talk sense to United supporters on here Snrub. Me and BULK got abused for saying Valencia was better than Nani. That turned out well for all the United numpty's backing Nani ique2


yeah but you also used to say this



Rush said:


> Adam Johnson would walk into the United side.



:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

go 12 posts underneath that one and read the last paragraph. then start laughing hard.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Mazascar are bossing it. Really enjoying watching the new style, about the best stuff we have played since the tail end of Ancelotti's first season. Need 1 more to kill it off as the defence is looking a bit crap today and Holt looks in form.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Ashley Cole he tweets when he wants. :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



5th-Horseman said:


> *Mazascar* are bossing it. Really enjoying watching the new style, about the best stuff we have played since the tail end of Ancelotti's first season. Need 1 more to kill it off as the defence is looking a bit crap today and Holt looks in form.


:wilkins

I will back that name though.

Agree with what you say though. Hopefully one more goal comes, which should put the game to bed. I knew Norwich were going to look better against us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

name reminds me of : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gastón_Mazzacane

he was a fucking rubbish pay driver fyi


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Shepard said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 
> Stupid of Cuellar to give the free kick away there. Had a feeling kolarov would score.


Scared coward :mon left the stadium after the first goal.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



united_07 said:


> yeah but you also used to say this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he need to learn how to dive before he gets a run. Not up to class on hitting the deck :troll


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Apparently Hazard needs to be rugby tackled or something to get a penalty. Couple of stone-wallers there.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Torres keeps squandering chances. Would surely bite us in the ass against bigger opponents.

Mata with dem GOAT assists even though it was impetuous. Great goal by Ivanovic too.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Mata has been a pleasure to watch this season.

Jelavic should've had a pen.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Watching Oscar twisting and turning a la Iniesta is a joy to watch.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Swansea getting fucked over by the ref


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Magnificent stuff, really fantastic to watch.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Great win for us. Our play has started flowing IMO. Watch out everyone. This team is here to dominate!

Nice seeing Romeu given a couple of minutes. Always enjoy watching him play. Mata continues his spectacular form plus the *'mazacar'* link up play is getting better and better. Only bad thing about this is the international break before we face AVB's Spurs. Shit. Would have loved to see us face them with this momentum. That's 8 goals in two consecutive games. Sweet. :torres needs to step up though. Guy's on and off. Hazard was clearly denied a penalty. There were two incidents and both of them are penalty calls IMO. Great match, great football, great win, we lead the league for yet another weekend.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

settle down, it's norwich


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Ivanovic for golden boot.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Mr. Snrub said:


> settle down, it's norwich


This. Liverpool knocked a few past them, for God sake. That says it all.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

guys torres scored a goal

HES BACK


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Indeed, we knocked 5 past them with Suarez getting 3 (and missing a one on one and having an obvious pen shout turned down). Everyone else should be racking up double figures :lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

everyone knows norwich runs the FA and controls the refs

how else do you explain the fact they avoid relegation even though they're the dullest team in the premier league


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I know it's Norwich but that doesn't mean there are no positives to take from the game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

It's only Norwich, but shit is going well for Chelsea at the moment. Last week showed that our spirit is growing and we know what we're capable with the ball at the feet of our 3 gems. Still, the lack of a striker will cost us eventually.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Winning is a good habit, Chelsea are well in that habit at the moment.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Di Matteo probably deserves more credit, he's doing a good job at chelsea and they'll come close to city imo or atleast be the closest to them come may. Depends on arsenal aswell if they hit their usual bottling dip or not since i thought they were the better side vs chelsea but it's the wins that count.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

DiMatteo is brilliant

His genius is his simplicity. Rarely makes a bad call. Things might have taken a turn for the worst and looked shaky at the 3-1 so the second it became 4-1 he sent on the new lads

know its still early and we have many difficult sides head, including our old pal AVB and his spuds, but if this attacking band keeps going, we'll be a force


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Arselol.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Ramsey again showing he is only marginally better than Henderson.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Carroll still shit?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

was just looking through the january transfer thread from last year and found a few gems

everyone was complaining united's midfield was shit and cant possibly win them the premier league 8*D

Arry Wheelin n dealin

Bosingwa being shit

oh and this




Ever Wolf said:


> cahill to chelsea? car crash waiting to happen.
> 
> cahill is the most overrated defender in the epl.



and seb saying cahill is the most overrated english defender 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

ah, the days of reymisteriofan telling us to give milan aguero for pato


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

it could still happen

wait, is pato even still alive


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Thank you to both Ramsey & Gervinho for proving how shite you two really are.

Both will probably get a goal now. :lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Someone should make a new drinking game where you do a shot for every time Bubbles is sang by West Ham fans during a game. Guaranteed to be paraletic by half time.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Shit just picked up... Andre Santos is on the pitch.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

:theo on for Gervinho but FFS, take off Ramsey!!! :cuss:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

clearly NATO are forcing wenger to play ramesey in hopes that he'll score and that will kill bashar al assad


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Phil Dowd = :twat



Redead said:


> clearly NATO are forcing wenger to play ramesey in hopes that he'll score and that will kill bashar al assad


They don't call him Rambo for nothing. (Y)


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

THEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:theo :theo :theo :theo :theo :theo :theo :theo :theo :theo :theo :theo :theo


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Cazorla. What a player.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

*GOD HAS SCORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A F'ING GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SANTI > YOUR FAVORITE PLAYER*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Cazorla is quality. Really enjoyed seeing him play this season.


Fantasy captain too :


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Nice to see Cathorla has stepped out of that shadow JUAN MATA cast on him last weekend :cool2


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Joel said:


> Nice to see Cathorla has stepped out of that shadow JUAN MATA cast on him last weekend :cool2


Cazorla is single handedly saving us while Mata the Twata is just a support role for Fat Frank.

But you already knew that.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

So when does :arry take charge at QPR.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*






WALCOTT WALCOTT WALCOTT WALCOTT

Sign Da Ting Sign da ting.

Damn you soccer am been in my head all day.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I think we all know there is only one spaniard in England, and hes not Silva, and hes not Cathorla


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Garrido?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Almunia?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

So Shearer is saying that the FA should make a statement by banning Ashley Cole for the San Marino game

Maybe Cashley should take a leap out of Shearer's book and threaten to quit international football if he is banned.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Yes, those guys

As for the FA, if they feel comfortable ditching their only genuine 100% world class consistent player, go ahead

Cole has better stuff to do.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Redead said:


> I think we all know there is only *one* spaniard in England, and hes not Silva, and hes not Cathorla


Should have used "Juan".


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

fudge

you're right

either way Juan is boss yo


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

They shouldn't ban Cole. They'll miss his blocks too much. #BESTLEFTBACKINTHEWORLD (AT BLOCKING)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

4-1 BOOOM! 

Team played excelletn,t, great that each goal was scored by a different player.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

:lmao QPR. so happy to see them doing so bad


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

On one hand, Park and Fabio are there so  but on the other hand, Hughes is a cunt so :lmao

Conflicted.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



King Kenny said:


> :lmao QPR. so happy to see them doing so bad


Me too, after the shit choke they did aginst Man City last season


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Silent Alarm said:


> On one hand, Park and Fabio are there so  but on the other hand, Hughes is a cunt so :lmao
> 
> Conflicted.


nah after final day of last season i'll be happy when they go down


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I want to see QPR get (ANDY GRAY) smashed every week.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

How did Chelsea not beat those jobbers QPR?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

*Fucking lol'd at Shearer last night. Ban Cashley for the San Marino match to teach him a lesson but no mention of banning him for the important match vs Poland that would actually make a statement. 

So there's a chance we could play Carrick against Ba and Evra against Ben Arfa today. Oh god. If Evans isn't fit then we'll need to score at least 3 goals to get anything. Really need Valencia to play as well to provide some width. I'd start Buttner but it aint gonna happen. Likewise I'd want to see Cleverly and Scholes in the middle but Carrick wont be left out if he's fit so that wont happen either. *


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*










What the hell is going on here? Was he shot in the shoulder?






TheF1BOB said:


> Phil Dowd = :twat


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

:lmao


That Yaya Toure gif is hilarious.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

i first thought he landed on his arm wrong

then i realised he was in the TRENCHES and got shot.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

United need to recover after last weeks poor result but I don't see it happening to be honest. Newcastle gave us a torrid time last season and I can see that continuing here. Ferguson should be picking his best 11 but he hasn't been doing that. Evra, who has been our worst player along with Nani is starting over Buttner, who has impressed on both starts he's made. Nani has started recently by default due to Valencia's injury but hopefully the latter returns today. How Giggs is also starting is beyond me.

Scholes and Carrick have been decent but haven't looked as impressive as Cleverley and Anderson, who continue to show good form together and deserve a start. I dread to think what Cabaya/Tiote will do to Carrick/Scholes. We need pace in this team but Ferguson keeps picking the side that plays slow, sloppy football. This is the game we need to pick up the pace.

I'm dreading how we do defensively today, Evans and Ferdinand have yet to show that strong partnership from last season, Evra is woeful and Rafael has been out best defender so far this season. 

Speaking of Rafael, I was watching the City/Sunderland game yesterday and when I saw Richards put in a great performance, I knew Snrub would take a little dig at CAPTAIN RAFA. A bit odd seeing as Rafael is still, only 22 years of age and has time to get better and actually showed a lot of maturity last season and was one of our best defenders. This season, he's been hit and miss at times but still, he's been our most consistent player. Everyone gives him criticism for being so far forward and leaving acres of space at times for the opposing team to counter attack but most of that has been when we've been losing. Of course our right back is going to help in attack, not his fault our team loses the ball and he has to make his way back. At least he tries to sprint back unlike Patrice "I FACKING LOVE TO JOG" Evra.

Nonetheless, not looking forward to today. Need the 3 points badly but don't see it happening sadly. Hopefully they prove me wrong and actually turn up today and Ferguson gets the team selection right. Most of all... no zombie football!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

i do it because

1) people (irish jet) take shots at micah
2) i knew people would have a whinge about it
3) there is some truth to it, he's still very suspect defensively.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I'm not having a go Snrub, I just knew you would mention it when Richards was having a brilliant game and I envisioned you and Irish Jet would have some sort of debate again. Glad I was right. 

I agree with #3, like I said, he is very hit and miss this season defensively and hasn't been as consistent as he was last season defensively (yet) but still, he's been our better defender (along with Ferdinand) and has been our best threat going forward.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Friedel's record is over


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

What a fucking joke. Huth stomps on Suarez, should've been a yellow at least. Instead what happens? not even a free kick. Its fucking ridiculous.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

very attacking 11



> De Gea, Rafael, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra, Welbeck, Carrick, Cleverley, Kagawa, Rooney & van Persie
> Bench: Lindegaard, Scholes, Valencia, Anderson, Giggs, Hernandez, Wootton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Very attacking but the Carrick, Cleverley and Kagawa midfield 3 has not worked so far this season. Hopefully that changes today. Glad De Gea gets the nod, he deserves it and I hope it gives his confidence the world of good. Evra starting is a joke but maybe Buttner isn't fit to play and Nani not being involved at all is kind of surprising. Hope Valencia can come on at some point as I can see him giving Ferguson problems.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

how Stoke havent got more than one yellow card is beyond me. Its a fucking joke the shit they get away with.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I hope the ref today gets fired or demoted. Stoke are playing like a bunch of thugs. Oh wait they do all the time. Seriously how did Huth get away with that stamp?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Huth should've been off twice now (stomp + 2 yellows for clumsy/cynical challenges). Its ridiculous how many fouls they give each match.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Stoke are a bunch of hacks but we already knew that. Huth should be off. We have not played very well though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

THE GOAT DEMBA BA GONNA GOAT. 

Hopefully PA*PISS* can GOAT too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

LOLWEBB

6 penalties to united


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Bracing myself for a massacre.

Evra with a solid start. LOL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

patRICE continues to be my favorite left back in the world.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

CRISTIANO EVANS

Pathetic from Welbeck. Fuck sake.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

EVANS!!!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Quality header there. Good start with some nice link up play, glad we managed to grab the lead after some good play rather than missing guilt edge chances.

Nice link up play between Rafael and Van Persie, this is how we should be playing. Like the United of old, fast counter football instead of this aimless slow passing football.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

What happened to Newcastle? They were so electrifying a few months ago.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Welbeck in full retard mode.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

paTRIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Evra scored?

What is this game?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Fuck, this could get really ugly for Newcastle unless if they don't get their shit together soon.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

has cabaye even touched the ball?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Evans injured. Unfuckingbelievable. INJURE ALL THE CB'S!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

3 bookings already...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

All urgency gone. Can't get the ball and just soaking up pressure.

We always do this when we're winning. Always. The most complacent team of all time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*










really doesn't do himself any favours :downing


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Yeah he needs to stop doing that but it is still a joke some of the decisions Liverpool have not got this year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

yeah, as i said Huth did enough in the first half hour to get sent off twice. Hit the woodwork twice, stoke parking the bus. Been dreadful to watch.

edit: skrtel off the post. again. Third time today.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Liverpool players have a really strange attraction to wood.....


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

We started off brilliantly, moved the ball quick and linked up well. Completely controlled the game and got 2 goals from the corners. Evra scoring is hilarious.

After 20 minutes though, we stopped playing. Credit goes to Newcastle as they've changed their formation and have completely dominated the midfield. They've had a few good chances also but haven't been clinical. However, part of the reason Newcastle have also got back into it is our negative play. Why do we always do this now? Get a 1 or 2 goal lead and then stop playing, give the ball away constantly and do not add any pressure. Play how you were first 20 minutes as that is what got you the chances and the goals. Since then, we've done nothing.

Welbeck's been so poor today in terms of finishing. Should have scored 2 or 3 by now but has completely messed them up. He's working hard and chasing the ball but other than that, his touches and attempts at goal have been dreadful. Kagawa has also been anonymous.

I hope the team doesn't play like the last 25 minutes of that first half at the start of the second half.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

We just can't win at Anfield. Very very frustrating once again. That's what happens when you don't sign a striker.

So over it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

its more of an aversion to putting shots on target. Dominated possession, just couldn't put the ball in the bloody net. 

6 yellow cards for Stoke, what a joke of a 'football' team.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Good first half, very surprising.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Good half, picked up exactly where we left off from the 2nd half of the Spurs game. Could have and should have been out of sight, still discouraging how we allow them back into it. We were just giving them the ball back and allowing them onto us for the last 15 minutes. We've defended pretty well though.

Rooney, Evra (SRS) and Evans have been fantastic going forward and going back. Welbeck has been dire, just looks so clumsy, no composure at all. 

If we get back to playing like we were early on, this should be over pretty quickly, assuming we carry on like are, we will concede at least once and it will be a typically tense finish.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Rush said:


> 6 yellow cards for Stoke, what a joke of a 'football' team.


 Are you the poster that defended Stoke when I criticised them for their style of play? Basically you were saying that if it's effective for them, then we have no right to criticise their style of play and call them a rugby club.

What has changed now??


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

my problem is they shouldnt complain when luiz cuts down them


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Oliver-94 said:


> Are you the poster that defended Stoke when I criticised them for their style of play? Basically you were saying that if it's effective for them, then we have no right to criticise their style of play and call them a rugby club.
> 
> What has changed now??


in terms of style of play (ie physical, long balls etc) then you can't criticise that. Its effective for them, and they've been good at staying up. There is a difference between being physical, and turning the game into a tryout for their local rugby team. Take today for instance, i don't mind if a team is aggressive, even make a few cynical challenges (that should get booked) but Huth stomped on Suarez's chest and got nothing for it, a few studs up challenges only marginally touching the ball to save them from a red, the general clattering of players while having the gall to whinge about it every time they get pulled up on it. 

Their long ball style of play is fine, being aggressive is fine, going out to try and kick someone off the pitch is not fine.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

What happened to Newcastle? My goodness they don't look like 1/4 of the team they were last season.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Stoke are vile. Every single thing about them is ugly, EXCEPT the "Huth! Thereitis." chant; and speaking of chants, "where's your famous atmosphere?" needs to be condemned.

Rafael and RVP were absolutely kwality for the first 20 minutes of the United's game. 

Pirlo DA GAWD with yet another FK goal in the league this season. Excited for El Clasico, already of ultra-mega-super importance, especially with the INT break approaching.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

robin van THUG


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Pretty ideal away performance. Cleverley and Rooney for special mentions.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

good performance, you can see the defence has been worked on

Cleverley should keep his place next game, was impressed with him again.

Evra actually had a decent game :shocked: Rafael kept Ben Arfa quiet

Rooney probably slightly edged cleverley for MOTM


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Fantastic performance overall. Away at Newcastle any win is an incredible result. 

Defensively as solid as we've been all season, the back 4 were immense across the board - Cisse and Ba barely had a kick - Ben Arfa got nothing from Rafa or Evra. Such a contrast from last season. The only problem was De Gea, who effectively reinforced every criticism made of him - Never looked comfortable and made a mess of almost every ball that came in. Either we stick with him and live with these mistakes, which I'm not sure we can afford to do or we make the change to Lindegaard and stick with it. We absolutely cannot keep rotating, regardless. Pick one and he's your guy.

Going forward we looked far better, in the first 20 minutes we were relentless. Rooney has made such a difference - Sway what you want about him, on form there's no better player in the league, just majestic today. Controlled the tempo of the game and made some great passes, unlucky not to score, always helping out defensively too. Cleverley and Carrick had their best games this season and between those two and Rooney, there was much more control in the play. RVP and Kagawa were pretty subdued, Welbeck was lively and should have scored at least 2, was causing them problems if nothing else. 

Class performance, great result. Nice way to head into the international break and put last weeks disaster behind us. Really think we can make a move in the table with the next few games, particularly with those cunts Chelsea coming up.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

lol Newcastle. BERRIED.

Really good win, wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Cleverley said he meant the goal :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Well wasn't i wrong :terry.

Still think we need to keep a quicker tempo for longer periods like we had in the first 15mins, jury still out on Kagawa for me.

Rio was marvelous again like at anfield, evra had a good game :lol, carrick was solid. Tom's workrate is fantastic and all round game is very good but he should always play in a diamond or a 3 imo. maybe games at home vs the likes of wigan he can play in a two.

I'm one of his critics but rooney when playing well is one of the best his overall game is brilliant. Please welbeck learn to finish take some notes form yorke, cole or ruud.

Evans fucking love that lad no matter if he has a bad game or not just one of them players but like nearly all had a top game today.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

On Reds striker Luis Suarez going down too easily in the Stoke area: "Retrospective decisions are made on a Monday and Luis Suarez should be punished. The one in the penalty box was an embarrassment and how he wasn't booked I don't know."

Funny how he skips over the fact that Huth stamped on Suarez chest


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

after newcastle's back 4 was listed it was never going to be anything other than a united win. perch is somehow at a top level club, williamson is meh, santon i rate and ferguson is not a left back by any stretch. coloccini absolutely vital.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Newcastle fans were dying for defensive reinforcements in the summer. Maybe Ashley will realise now.

Oh and "WE ARE SO BAD! WE ONLY SCORED 3 TODAY! WE HAVE BAD TACTICS! POOR US!"


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I'm really happy with the result, especially taking into account myself (and other United posters) weren't that confident for this fixture. Pleased overall.

First 20-25 minutes, we were great and played some solid football. Evans and Evra with them bolting headers for the first two goals. Quality! 

Last 20 minutes of the first half, we were careless and allowed Newcastle to attack without adding any pressure. I was worried that would continue second half but besides the first 5-10 minutes of the second half, we started playing some good football again. The fast, flowing movement was nice to see and it created some good opportunities to score. However, with Welbeck on the end of some of them, we didn't get some of the goals we rightfully deserved.

I have to mention the defence; Rafael was solid and has a fantastic second half. Kept Arfa quiet and always kept up with him when he was on the attack. Ferdinand was just beastly especially in the air, Evans was great and Evra had his best game since the Arsenal away game last season (back in January). Very surprising typing that. All four defenders deserve a lot of credit, besides a few shakey moments and De Gea flapping at the ball a few times, we looked like a solid unit at the back. A bonus to get the cleansheet and unexpected when our opposition was Newcastle. 

De Gea didn't have his greatest game but he made up for it with the sensational save that looked like it was over the line at first. On replay though, I can't tell as not all of the ball looks over. Still, he needs to improve at claiming the ball in the air, he looked good against Cluj doing that but not so much today.

Kagawa was anonymous and continues his trend of being poor in our away games, Carrick did a good enough job at keeping the ball moving and holding onto the ball when under pressure and Cleverley had another superb game and was all over the place. The goal was terrific and if he did mean it, what a shot!

Rooney gets Man of the Match and he deserved the accolade today. Dictated the play from midfield, did a great shift at the back when he needed to and held the ball well and linked up nicely with the midfield and created a lot of our attacks. Van Persie was decent but quiet in stages.

Poor Giggs, comes on for 5 minutes and just doesn't seem like he can run anymore. Such a shame in comparison to 2 seasons ago.

Overall, very pleased with the performance.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

I think Kagawa is being hurt by our formation and not really knowing how to use him. Now I have a very passing interest in football in general thesedays, so I could be totally wrong when I say he's better in a central attacking mid/supporting frontman role (just recall a collection vid someone posted here when he signed and most of his play seemed to come through the middle) rather than what Ferguson has been having him do this season: i.e on the left/right of a 3 man midfield and making him do more work off the ball. Our reliance on width and slow passing football also really seems to be something he'll have to adjust to as well, feels like someone that would excel at Arsenal with the way they move the ball compared to our style of play.

Basically whilst he hasn't set the world on fire I'm ready to give him a chance and see what he does when he's given one regular position instead of being shipped sideways in these makeshift formations.

Very good overall performance today, De Gea still looking suspect on the crosses but his all round play still makes me think he should be the 1st choice. Maybe try and drill into him he's best leaving those sorts of crosses to the defence for the time being. Thought Rafael was excellent in not letting Ben Arfa dictate the pace of the game, very few times where he was conclusively beaten by Ben Arfa.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Joel said:


> Oh and "WE ARE SO BAD! WE ONLY SCORED 3 TODAY! WE HAVE BAD TACTICS! POOR US!"


TRUE x4.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*










:side: erm wow, worse than the suarez one that someone posted? Possibly bale thought guzan was gonna go right through him.


Please keep the title lads, also add poor us :fergie


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

lolbale. Funny how he dives a lot but yet never seems to get victimised for it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Chain Gang solider said:


> lolbale. Funny how he dives a lot but yet never seems to get victimised for it.


But but he's gareth bale a prem darling that everyone loves, only messi and penaldo compare.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Joel said:


> Newcastle fans were dying for defensive reinforcements in the summer. Maybe Ashley will realise now.
> 
> Oh and "WE ARE SO BAD! WE ONLY SCORED 3 TODAY! WE HAVE BAD TACTICS! POOR US!"


TORRES SO BAD. ONLY 6 GOALS THIS SEASON. WE NEED FALCAO!


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Rush said:


> really doesn't do himself any favours :downing


Idiotic that.

But at the same time I find it hard to have a go because he gets seven kinds of shite kicked out of him every game and gets nothing. Defenders and attackers are both cheating bastards, defenders act like thugs and attackers hit the deck at the first opportunity. Until you tackle both you'll get nowhere.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

What the hell is this?

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/--nwbZSIUL80/UHG3dOdIQvI/AAAAAAAABVk/PfP2SczKqPA/s350/huth.gif


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Irish Jet said:


> TORRES SO BAD. ONLY 6 GOALS THIS SEASON. WE NEED FALCAO!


This is valid! Your United complaints are not!

Why you ask? Because Torres misses too many one on one chances and it will bite us against the Manchester teams. Plus, everytime he gets the ball, the build up stops.

United do this type of thing every season and then they either win the title or finish 1 or 2 points away.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Joel said:


> This is valid! Your United complaints are not!
> 
> Why you ask? Because Torres misses too many one on one chances and it will bite us against the Manchester teams. Plus, everytime he gets the ball, the build up stops.
> 
> United do this type of thing every season and then they either win the title or finish 1 or 2 points away.


I know the point is valid. But the United one is too.

Our complacency was one of the main reasons we didn't win the title last season and why we didn't get out of the group. Of course it was concerning seeing us play as badly as we were.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Hank Scorpio said:


> What the hell is this?
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/--nwbZSIUL80/UHG3dOdIQvI/AAAAAAAABVk/PfP2SczKqPA/s350/huth.gif












Being serious, that is a sickening stamp from Huth and he's extremely lucky to not have been sent off.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Joel said:


> This is valid! Your United complaints are not!
> 
> Why you ask? Because Torres misses too many one on one chances and it will bite us against the Manchester teams. Plus, everytime he gets the ball, the build up stops.
> 
> United do this type of thing every season and then they either win the title or finish 1 or 2 points away.



Again my gripe is not with the results it's with defending, certain selections or tactical decisions if you will and in most games the static zombie style of play but today utd were fantastic for most part. Plus when your side sign kagawa and rvp you tend to expect some exciting stuff which at times i've seen but hopefully after the int break we see more of the quicker attacking style.

Saying that the next run of fixtures continue to be tough. stoke, chelsea and gunners next plus coc/cl in between, i'll take 4 or 6 points from them 3 games as it stands.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Hank Scorpio said:


> What the hell is this?
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/--nwbZSIUL80/UHG3dOdIQvI/AAAAAAAABVk/PfP2SczKqPA/s350/huth.gif












Disgusting stuff

As for Chelsea and Man U both fans can stfu. Unless you wanna switch places with us neither of you guys have valid points :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Hank Scorpio said:


> What the hell is this?
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/--nwbZSIUL80/UHG3dOdIQvI/AAAAAAAABVk/PfP2SczKqPA/s350/huth.gif


That is just sick. If the FA have any sense and are not a bunch of useless twats he gets a 3 game ban for that. So nothing will happen :cashley


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Fair point chain :lol.

Also Huth wtf i mean i might have done the same but you know :terry


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

3 game ban for Huth, and 3 for Suarez for being a diving twat for most of the match.. i'm with Pulis on this getting tired of the simulation creeping more and more back into the EPL, and no punishments or it, on all sides.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



wkdsoul said:


> 3 game ban for Huth, and 3 for Suarez for being a diving twat for most of the match.. i'm with Pulis on this getting tired of the simulation creeping more and more back into the EPL, and no punishments or it, on all sides.


He dived once but nowhere near the amount of times he was fouled. Pulis needs to focus on teaching his players that this is football not rugby and shut his mouth for once.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Roberto M spotted at the Athletico Madrid game.. 

Falcao?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

we dont need roberto there, we already have agent thibaut there to grease up falcao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Redead said:


> we dont need roberto there, we already have agent thibaut there to grease up falcao


I mean this Roberto


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Love that once a year all the bitter Liverpool fans come out because they can't beat us at home :kenny

Rugby team, thugs, ya ya ya 

SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU RACIST PIECES OF SHIT!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Tomkin said:


> Love that once a year all the bitter Liverpool fans come out because they can't beat us at home :kenny
> 
> Rugby team, thugs, ya ya ya
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU RACIST PIECES OF SHIT!


Yes because stamping someone on the chest is a legit footballing move.... 

And because I am a Liverpool fan I am racist? Nice logic. Come back when your team learn how to play football without stamping on players chests and kicking the shit out of players because they are better then you. There is a difference between playing long ball and doing what you lot did today. 

Care to explain how what Huth did was not thuggish then?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Mozza said:


> Roberto M spotted at the Athletico Madrid game..
> 
> Falcao?


There's more players on the pitch than just him. I think he'll be looking at Isco, Mario Suarez or Adrian, they don't need another striker and plus they'd know how good Falcao is. I could be wrong.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



kingfunkel said:


> There's more players on the pitch than just him. I think he'll be looking at Isco, Mario Suarez or Adrian, they don't need another striker and plus they'd know how good Falcao is. I could be wrong.


I'm sure everybody knows how good he is and his goalscoring record, but the manager will always go and look at the player to make sure they do the things he will want him to do and will fit in to the team.

They don't just think 'fuck it' and buy him because he's doing brilliantly for one team, look at Torres, Berbatov to United a bit too.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

> Love that once a year all the bitter Liverpool fans come out because they can't beat us at home :kenny<br />
> <br />
> Rugby team, thugs, ya ya ya <br />
> <br />
> SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU RACIST PIECES OF SHIT!


Yeah let's forget that damn near every single fan across England says the exact same thing :kenny


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Yes because stamping someone on the chest is a legit footballing move....
> 
> And because I am a Liverpool fan I am racist? Nice logic. Come back when your team learn how to play football without stamping on players chests and kicking the shit out of players because they are better then you. There is a difference between playing long ball and doing what you lot did today.
> 
> Care to explain how what Huth did was not thuggish then?


Huth should of broke the bucked toothed diving little pricks ribs. 

How is flopping to the floor when no one has touched you a legit footballing move?....


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

stomp was rather nasty

suarez shoulda bit him, woulda made the match 10 times more exciting


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Tomkin said:


> Huth should of broke the bucked toothed diving little pricks ribs.
> 
> How is flopping to the floor when no one has touched you a legit footballing move?....


Someone seems rather uppity.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Two anti-football promoting teams was obviously not going to end well.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Tomkin said:


> Huth should of broke the bucked toothed diving little pricks ribs.
> 
> How is flopping to the floor when no one has touched you a legit footballing move?....


Wow so you are actually encouraging your player to play like a thug? That sums up Stoke right there. It ain't and is out of order. He shouldn't dive but unlike you I am man enough to admit diving is wrong where as you can't admit Huth played like a thug.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Liverpool under Hodgson after 7 games = 6 points.

Liverpool under Rodgers after 7 games = 6 points.






Anyway, we were class today. Up yours, Pardew, you smug cunt.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

Stoke fans boo Ramsey so they're cunts


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Stoke fans boo Ramsey so they're cunts


*
Like Alan Davies said "they boo the sick, who boos the sick because they're sick?" Neanderthals the lot of them.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

So is there a lot of inbreeding in Stoke then?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*

*Level on points with City and a better goal difference. Harder start than them too. :mark: 6 points from away games with Everton, Liverpool and Newcastle is awesome. Performances should start picking up now and we've been lucky enough to get a good amount of points from the first 7 games without getting going yet this season. 

Performance today is what we should be producing every week. Relentless start to get the lead and then defended it superbly. Rooney's looked world class since he came back for the first time in way too long. Whole of the back 4 were superb. Rafael's had a good run of strong defensive performances. Rio was a rock again but nobody will talk about him until someone beats him for pace again. Evans is finally looking like a replacement for Rio or Vidic at CB and even Evra had a really good game. Thought Cleverly was brilliant too. Kagawa was non existent but at least Fergie recognised it and acted on it early. RVP's still not linking up well but at least he's got the talent to still deliver where it matters. Welbeck was poor mind.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Not every Stoke fan is like that or acts like a thuggish bellend. Most of them are actually really sound but then you get the small group who do stupid shit like booing Ramsey and they make every Stoke fan seem like a stupid prick which isn't the case. There's nothing wrong with their style of play. Just because it isn't Barca esque doesn't make it anti football. Granted they need to lay off the elbowing and stamping but there's teams who are just as dirty on the pitch as Stoke that don't get the same type of attention over it.

Suarez shouldn't be surprised he doesn't get every decision that should go his way when he pulls shit like that dive off. The more he does that, the less and the less he'll get the blatant ones because it plants the seed in the refs mind that he's trying to con a foul all the time. *


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ramsey should be booed for that dive and feigning injury against them a few years ago the cunt


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










He must think he's a rabbit with those teeth so he wants to hop around.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

how does garth crooks still have a job, he is awful


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seabs said:


> *Not every Stoke fan is like that or acts like a thuggish bellend. Most of them are actually really sound but then you get the small group who do stupid shit like booing Ramsey and they make every Stoke fan seem like a stupid prick which isn't the case. There's nothing wrong with their style of play. Just because it isn't Barca esque doesn't make it anti football. Granted they need to lay off the elbowing and stamping but there's teams who are just as dirty on the pitch as Stoke that don't get the same type of attention over it.
> 
> Suarez shouldn't be surprised he doesn't get every decision that should go his way when he pulls shit like that dive off. The more he does that, the less and the less he'll get the blatant ones because it plants the seed in the refs mind that he's trying to con a foul all the time. *


There is playing long ball football which is fine and what stoke did today which is far from it. Huth needs a 3 game ban for what he did as that was out of order. Also Suarez does dive a lot but he seems to be the only one lately who does not get decisions because of it. There are other divers just as bad. The refs this season have been awful so far.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



IncapableNinja said:


> Stoke are vile. Every single thing about them is ugly, EXCEPT the "Huth! Thereitis." chant; and speaking of chants, "where's your famous atmosphere?" needs to be condemned.


What is wrong with chanting "Where's you famous atmosphere?"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Well Hazard doesn't dive and he doesn't get penalties. It's like you're only allowed a certain amount for a season regardless if they are legit or not.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It is weird.

We had two very legitimate appeals

And last week Luiz was booked for diving even though he just injured himself, fell and wasnt looking for the penalty anyways


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I've seen some pretty bad dives this year yet Suarez gets all the attention. 

I've seen dives from Welbeck, Bale, Ivanovic etc. 

I'm all for punishing diving but it needs to be fairly done.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

1 match ban retrospectively given. 2 match for your second offence...etc...etc.

People would soon be staying on their feet.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Stoke fans boo Ramsey so they're cunts


Arsenal fans always bring up the Ramsey situation so they're cunts.

*Some* Stoke fans boo ramsey for the way he acted after the tackle, not accepting Shawcross' apology and saying he should be banned for life :no:

Yeah Stoke has some mongs in the city just like every city in the world.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



DESTRUCT said:


> I've seen some pretty bad dives this year yet Suarez gets all the attention.
> 
> I've seen dives from Welbeck, Bale, Ivanovic etc.
> 
> I'm all for punishing diving but it needs to be fairly done.


Ivanovic got rightfully slated. Very hard too.

Suarez cops a lot of flack cause he does it week in, week out. And it's not just going down. It's the ridiculous manner in which he does it. And his daft facial expression as he goes down and then calls for the penalty. He is a moron. A talented moron, mind.



Tomkin said:


> *Some* Stoke fans boo ramsey for the way he acted after the tackle, not accepting Shawcross' apology and saying he should be banned for life :no:


I would have been pissed off with the guy who just broke my leg, thus stalling my career as well. You expect him to give him a hug and a kiss not too long after the incident? Guy was like 19 when it happened. Of course he was pissed off initially.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> 1 match ban retrospectively given. 2 match for your second offence...etc...etc.
> 
> People would soon be staying on their feet.


I totally agree with that.

Something needs to be done.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> It is weird.
> 
> We had two very legitimate appeals
> 
> And last week Luiz was booked for diving even though he just injured himself, fell and wasnt looking for the penalty anyways


Yea agree, we could have beaten Norwich even more if those penalties had been give.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Been calling for retroactive punishments for diving. Would have no problem with seeing players banned for games afterwards. It annoys me seeing Suarez never get a call on him but he brings it on himself by beaing overly theatrical and just diving in general. 

Would also like punishments for fouls etc to be looked at after the match. It wouldn't undermine the refs, it would help them to make calls.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Tottenham are coming of two good wins, kinds worried for Chelsea and we're playing at White Hart Lane. Draw would be enough for me.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lolvb will blow it somehow hopefully. He'll be so damn desperate to beat Chelsea he'll implode


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What are we classifying dives as? The ones like Bale today where he doesn't get touched and goes down? Those are disgusting. But the ones where you do get touched and go down, I don't really mind, because sometimes it kills your chance to score or get in a good position and the referee will only give you the penalty/free kick if you go down.

I hear people saying, "yes he was touched, but he could have stayed up". But why stay up if you have lost a big advantage because of a foul?



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Tottenham are coming of two good wins, kinds worried for Chelsea and we're playing at White Hart Lane. Draw would be enough for me.


:kobe

Spurs are gonna take a beating. AVB ran his mouth about us for the whole summer. It's time to shut his ass up once again. He's getting too big for his boots once again. We'll be his reality check though.

A Lampard winner would be sex.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'd still classify the soft takedowns as dives as well since it's still trying to decieve the ref into believing you got caught much more than you did but yeah slightly more acceptable than outright cheating since more times (not always though) those would be called for fouls anyway so the guy going down easy made no real difference. Still it should all be cut out tbh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i classify a dive as hitting the deck with no contact or very minimal contact.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> What are we classifying dives as? The ones like Bale today where he doesn't get touched and goes down? Those are disgusting. But the ones where you do get touched and go down, I don't really mind, because sometimes it kills your chance to score or get in a good position and the referee will only give you the penalty/free kick if you go down.
> 
> I hear people saying, "yes he was touched, but he could have stayed up". But why stay up if you have lost a big advantage because of a foul?
> 
> ...


Starting grandpa frank against a team that fast could be suicide


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

At least grandpa frank is still decent. 

Steven Gerard on the other hand.....


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I usually imagined Stevie G being more useful in old age than Frank. He always was a more contributing midfielder. Frank was better in defence and making runs into the box but Gerrard would contribute more to the overall team

I still think Frank has alot to offer, just not in the pivot. If hes to be played, its as CAM. Those late runs of his into the box are still beauties


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> I usually imagined Stevie G being more useful in old age than Frank. He always was a more contributing midfielder. Frank was better in defence and making runs into the box but Gerrard would contribute more to the overall team
> 
> I still think Frank has alot to offer, just not in the pivot. If hes to be played, its as CAM. Those late runs of his into the box are still beauties


I always thought of it being the other way round.

Gerrard tends to drag Liverpool with a bursting run before unleashing a rocket and carrying the side. As he gets older he will lose that explosiveness.

Where as Lampard seemed the less mobile of the two, for me.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Frank was less involved in overall team play but when making his runs into the final third, youd think hes a born striker. 

That was always his greatest strength. He wasnt as fast, but he knew how to time those bursts and runs and get those goals


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> What are we classifying dives as? The ones like Bale today where he doesn't get touched and goes down? Those are disgusting. But the ones where you do get touched and go down, I don't really mind, because sometimes it kills your chance to score or get in a good position and the referee will only give you the penalty/free kick if you go down.
> 
> I hear people saying, "yes he was touched, but he could have stayed up". But why stay up if you have lost a big advantage because of a foul?
> 
> ...


If Lampard starts, Dembele is gonna make him his bitch.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hence Ramires

He's superb at returning the ball and driving forward. Hes no essien when it comes to tackling or being an engine but Mikel and Ramires in the pivot is very lethal


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> *Spurs are gonna take a beating*. AVB ran his mouth about us for the whole summer. It's time to shut his ass up once again. He's getting too big for his boots once again. We'll be his reality check though.
> 
> A Lampard winner would be sex.


O'rly? :torres


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



DESTRUCT said:


> At least grandpa frank is still decent.
> 
> Steven Gerard on the other hand.....


Gerrard still has moments of brilliance. He slotted in a 40 yard ball for Johnson only for him to fuck it all up and smash it over the bar.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> What are we classifying dives as? The ones like Bale today where he doesn't get touched and goes down? Those are disgusting. But the ones where you do get touched and go down, I don't really mind, because sometimes it kills your chance to score or get in a good position and the referee will only give you the penalty/free kick if you go down.
> 
> I hear people saying, "yes he was touched, but he could have stayed up". But why stay up if you have lost a big advantage because of a foul?
> 
> ...


irony is strong


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yes but we beat norwich

at home


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

was it because they were too big for their boots and needed a reality check


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

exactly

everyone knows beating norwich at home is like the litmus test for being premier league champions


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> Gerrard still has moments of brilliance. He slotted in a 40 yard ball for Johnson only for him to fuck it all up and smash it over the bar.


But it's not good enough. He's been giving the ball away so many times this season and we can't afford that. He does have moments of brilliance but its just not the same Gerard that we had two or three seasons back. He was an amazing footballer. I'd rather see suso or shelvey starting instead of Gerard at the moment, but it won't happen.

Nonetheless, we have a very young squad and a new manager and don't expect too much this season. Looking forward to the future though.

I'd like to see this lineup sometime during the season -

Reina

Wisdom
Skrtel
Agger
Robinson

Allen
Sahin
Suso

Assaidi
Sterling
Suarez


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

In fairness to Liverpool though, the team has played some amazing football and have been fairly dominant especially in possession this season just lacking the final ball and finishing as well as defensive lapses and Reina GOATing between the sticks.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

On the upside Milan is playing some very similar football to Liverpool ever since they got rid of Silva and Ibra


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gerrard has settled well enough. He will be phased out over the next 2 years or so, especially with Suso coming through. 

We need a new keeper and another striker, Reina has had it and we can't score. It was laughable how many times he gave the ball away trying to pass it out from the back. At one point he gave the ball straight back to them, made a good save and got up yelling at Allen who he was trying to pass it to. 

Reina

Wisdom Skrtel Agger Johnson

Allen Sahin

Suarez Suso Sterling

Borini​
is a formation i want to see. Borini has played poorly on the wings but i want to see how he does in the middle of the park with him getting some more ball. If he's still a bit gunshy then have Suarez up top with Assaidi on the wing. We desperately need a striker that can finish. Gameiro if he gets sick of the bench at PSG, Huntelaar who's in the last year of his deal, anyone really.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I need someone whose proficient at smiley making for this photo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I need someone whose proficient at smiley making for this photo.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










:lmao




also Pardew is called for RVP to be banned, wonder if he is doing the same for Tiote who should have seen red for his stamp/tackle on cleverley which could have done some serious damage


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

all of suarez, van elbows, bale and huth should be banned. simple as that


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Called RVP getting banned the second I saw it.

Good news for Chelsea fans. RVP won't be able to carry on his incredible form at Stanford Bridge. The bad news. Rooney and Hernandez will. Those two players due goals, Valencia due a performance. IT'S THE PERFECT STORM.

:fergie

Actually can't wait for that game. So much so that I'm sort of worried than I'm overlooking Stoke.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> irony is strong


May I ask where is the irony?

Chelsea are a proven top player in Europe. AVB is a one season wonder. Yet it is the latter that talks the most.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

you dont see the irony in saying someone is getting too big for their boots and then saying your team will be their reality check?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

AVB is going to shoot down Chelsea. Joel is talking out of fear.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> I still think Frank has alot to offer, just not in the pivot. If hes to be played, its as CAM. Those late runs of his into the box are still beauties


Lampard has never been good as CAM. He's too far up the field and it negates his game of coming from deep and scoring. He was particularly awful when Carlo played him there at the start of 09-10.



Mr. Snrub said:


> you dont see the irony in saying someone is getting too big for their boots and then saying your team will be their reality check?


I'm just confident in my unbeaten, top of the league, top of the Champions League group European champions :kobe3


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

we've noticed, trust me


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

So you should.

The league needs a team that can act as the judge for other teams. Usually it's the champions of that league, but the current champions aren't even fit for that name right now, so who better than the European champions to step in?

When you had a job to show Arsenal that they weren't contenders, you couldn't get it done. But it was fine in the end. We came in and cleaned up your mess. I know City want to be the new Chelsea, but you still got a long way to go


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

playing a dangerous game son

we're pacing ourselves, chelsea have obviously peaked and it's all downhill from here. hazard to madrid in jan, mata following suit, oscar gets homesick and torres keeps being torres.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I shall start worring about City in December. When they are again out of the Champions League :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

we cant all be involved in corrupt draws and play jobber teams all the time.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

To rival "Never Walk Alone," perhaps away fans can start chanting "You'll never win....at home" 8*D


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao


*Made my day (granted I've only been up for an hour).

The only issue with retrospective banning for diving is where do you draw the line and classify what's trying to con the referee. The Suarez one yesterday is an obvious example of what needs retrospective punishment along with the Ivanovic one vs Stoke. Sometimes though it's hard to 100% say that a player is trying to con the ref by going down without contact. Sometimes when a player is charging at you and looks like taking your legs out then sometimes it's just a natural instinct to go to ground to avoid having your legs clattered and possibly injured. The Bale one yesterday for example. I'm not condoning it but Guzan charges out at Bale full speed so you could say Bale was trying to ride the challenge but then Guzan pulled out so there was no challenge. Is that trying to con a decision out of the referee? Granted it didn't help when he did is so theatrically and slid along the ground with his hands in the air appealing. Sometimes if you see a tackle coming then it's a natural reaction to draw the contact and get a foul. That's not diving if the contact comes. The problem is when the contact doesn't come though and it ends up being a really poor dive. I just wish when it did happen that they didn't appeal so strong for it when they know there's no contact. I do agree that some form of retrospective action needs to take place to send a message to cut it out but they have to be careful who they take it against and which cases.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Bale's face when he dives his hilarious. It's like "oh shit I'm going to look like such a gobshite on MOTD", he was probably too embarrassed to appeal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cole has been charged by the FA, 3 match ban should do :cashley


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

no action on stomps tiote and stomps huth, or elbows van persie. boooo


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> no action on stomps tiote and stomps huth, or elbows van persie. boooo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That Suarez dive was embarrassing. 

Huth should have booted him in the head instead of rubbing it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

So calling the fa twats is worse then stamping on someone's chest or diving? More proof the fa are twats :cashley


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> *In fairness to Liverpool though, the team has played some amazing football* and have been fairly dominant especially in possession this season just lacking the final ball and finishing as well as defensive lapses and Reina GOATing between the sticks.


Gimme a break. No they haven't, they've played some fairly tidy stuff with absolutely no penetration bar one match against a Championship-level side. Hardly ''Amazing football''.



Mr. Snrub said:


> no action on stomps tiote and stomps huth, or elbows van persie. boooo


Disgraceful decisions on Tiote and Huth. Right decision for RVP.

8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

not like united to support a dirty sniping THUG 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Van Persie was already a dislikable cunt and he went to the one team that makes him even more dislikable :lol


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Gimme a break. No they haven't, they've played some fairly tidy stuff with absolutely no penetration bar one match against a Championship-level side. Hardly ''Amazing football''.


LOL. Yeah actually read that again, wrong choice of words. Actually meant to say that they play some good football nothing extraordinary obviously but they've kept the ball well and can get fairly dominant but lack an end product. Even down to 10 men they looked to be the better team against United despite the scoreline(though in fairness United was just really shite that day).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

RVP is quite a twat for stuff like that but then again cabaye gets away with fucking alot during games. Huth, Tiote, Suarez and rvp should probably all be looked at by the FA.

I know footballers are a little thick but fuck me cashley how stupid do you have to be when you slag off the FA on fucking twitter? :cashley


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverpool would always play better once 23 CARRAGOLD got dropped.

Liverpool get goal kick, center backs split whilst full backs push forward, Reina plays in to 23 GOLD, he plays it to his CB partner, he plays back it 23 GOLD, he plays it back to his CB partner who plays it back to 23 GOLD before he punts it forward.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Lets face it ...... United are just s*



Chain Gang solider said:


> As for Chelsea and Man U both fans can stfu. Unless you wanna switch places with us neither of you guys have valid points :side:


We have plenty of valid points. 15 of them in fact. You only have 6. :suarez1





Mozza said:


> Roberto M spotted at the Athletico Madrid game..
> 
> Falcao?


Falcao to Wigan you say?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Di Santo > Falcao

It is known.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

falcao/aguero/tevez

prepare your anuses


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Those Argentine golfers better up their game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Well we all know Terry/Roman will be signing Falcao.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Who banned me? I'm guessing it was Seabs.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Well we all know Terry/Roman will be signing Falcao.




No point, we allready have a far superior striker who used to play for Atheltico Madrid :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> Who banned me? I'm guessing it was Seabs.


*Problem?

Terrific post btw.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Why was I banned? The only reason I can think is a rep picture of Heysel, but even then a ban was pretty harsh.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> Why was I banned? The only reason I can think is a rep picture of Heysel, but even then a ban was pretty harsh.


I think the ban was for the vile comments you made in the thread more then the picture you sent me via rep. Also as the fact you have that sig as an arsenal fan says how obsessed with Liverpool you are lmao. To the point that you have a man utd player as your sig just to mock Liverpool. That is obsession.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He used to play for Arsenal too you know. Also I never said anything vile.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> He used to play for Arsenal too you know. Also I never said anything vile.


Yeah but in your sig he is wearing a man utd shirt.... Since your an arsenal fan that is just plain weird. Like I said obsession with mocking Liverpool lol.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That's a fair point tbh, and it's much better now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I know it's not going to happen, but I would enjoy it very much if Liverpool got relegated.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

RKO Peep, it is well known that Bananas is a very bitter and sad man who dislikes Liverpool to a hilarious degree. He is one of the types who would rather us fail than his own team succeed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

he also hates people who dont understand real football


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> RKO Peep, it is well known that Bananas is a very bitter and sad man who dislikes Liverpool to a hilarious degree. He is one of the types who would rather us fail than his own team succeed.


Sounds a bit like you and United.

:kagawa


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I dislike United but if i had the choice between winning the league (hell at this point, finishing top 5 :side or seeing United relegated i'd pick us doing well everytime :suarez1 Or to put it another way i'd rather us to come first and United 2nd over us to finish in the top 4 and United to get relegated.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Would you rather...

A) Qualify for the Champions League.

B) Stop United from winning the League on the last day of the Season, but miss out of Champions League on goal difference?


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Just like to say a big thanks to R.K.O PEEP for red repping me the Huth stamp on Suarez...I could watch it all day :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

How would we be stopping United from winning the league? Only if we stopped them by beating them last day would that be okay, otherwise it would be easily getting back into the CL. I wouldn't like to lose to City/Arsenal/Chelsea etc for the 2nd scenario to happen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I cant imagine anyone preferring to spite another team over seeing their own team do well

To me, Chelsea excelling takes priority. Fuck what everyone else is doing if we can help it


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Tomkin said:


> Just like to say a big thanks to R.K.O PEEP for red repping me the Huth stamp on Suarez...I could watch it all day :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2


Sums up stoke fans right there lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Would you rather...
> 
> A) Qualify for the Champions League.
> 
> B) Stop United from winning the League on the last day of the Season, but miss out of Champions League on goal difference?


As a pool fan too I gotta go with Qualifying for Champo League 100%. Even though costing United the league on the final day would be awesome It'll just make us look stupid to celebrate that with Europa League footy :downing.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Champions league football any day of the week. Don't care too much about other teams winning it. If they're good enough to win it, then good on them. We just need champions league and that should be our main target (which it is).

LMAO @ BANANAS.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> I cant imagine anyone preferring to spite another team over seeing their own team do well
> 
> To me, Chelsea excelling takes priority. Fuck what everyone else is doing if we can help it


This. When United lose even Liverpool's hilarious failures don't make up for it. They try, god love them they try, but they can never replace United winning.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

or you could do both


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fans like choke2death would rather see Barcelona lose than to see his team(Real Madrid) win.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

no ban for :cashley


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Shame that Choc Ice didn't get a ban, but really, the game coming up is only San Marino, so I doubt he'd care if Baines had gotten to play over him anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Renegade™;12112734 said:


> Shame that Choc Ice didn't get a ban, but really, the game coming up is only San Marino, so I doubt he'd care if Baines had gotten to play over him anyway.


He would have, because he would have had to wait for the next international break to get 100 caps.

I wouldn't be surprised if he gets the 100 cap against Poland and then retires straight after the game :cashley


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Apparently German media are saying Anzhi are willing to pay £32m for Vidic, tbh at that price its a no brainer, but then again its probably bullshit


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.4-4-2.com/sl-home-geruec...llionen/5ec3356dfe08d8ee07c0460f90c2ba0f.html

look at the other rumours. ozil to united, villa to bayern. seems legit


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

ah ok not true, didnt see the source, just saw a MEN reporter saying about it on twitter


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

speaking of rumours, an italian paper (tmw) is saying de rossi has fallen out with the new roma manager and could be sold in jan after being dropped from the team. it's not on their website though by the looks of it, but there is a story in juve being linked to the other played dropped (osvaldo)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Transfer rumours in october :lol.

Journos and them footy sites really do get a bit bored don't they, i've barely got over the last window i don't wanna see or hear anymore bullshit rumours till jan.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

falcao and felliani are coming in january guys

also i wont lie, part of the pleasure of winning the CL was seeing 4th place spurs crash out


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Guillem Balague is saying a big club will make a bid for Falcao in january, it will be on revista at 6, guessing its city


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

well i wouldnt be shocked if he's funded by mario leaving.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

marios leaving?

where to?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I can see Mario winning the CL with AC Milan before he retires.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Not Mario.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> marios leaving?
> 
> where to?


idk but bobby seems to be losing patience, dzeko's gone past him and there's only so long you can stay young enough to be petulant and almost get away with not getting the most out of your ability. we turned down a mega bid from psg. if that comes along don't be surprised to see him alongside ibra.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It'll be AC Milan i would have thought..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

cant afford him. psg probably the only place that realistically can.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

After they sold Zlatan and Thiago they do have a good bit of cash, especially as they were two of their highest earners so the wage will have been cut a lot too. 

I can see him going there, but I don't know whether he is the best choice for Milan since they're struggling as it is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

was all used to service debts i'd say. not sure though, but certainly not enough to spend on what we'd want for mario.

italian economy in the shitter, at least milan aren't as bad off as inter. now THAT's deep in.

http://www.rossoneriblog.com/2012/05/04/milans-financial-state/

this is an interesting read if you can be bothered. it's not TOTALLY up to date, and of course you can remove guys like ibra, silva, pippo, pirlo, zambrotta, nesta, etc, who were all on comfy wages, but the underlying problem is there.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yeah no way they can afford mario

hell with the market the way it is, they can barely afford to keep their own players

only juve somehow found a sustainable business plan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Kiz is right, Milan can't afford him. All that transfer money they received went straight into debts.

Only team who are in good financial condition in Italy is Juve, because they own their stadium while all the other rent it. So all the money they receive from tickets, etc goes straight to them.

What Redead said about the Champions League is true as well. For 20-30 minutes it was like, "YES! WE'VE FINALLY WON IT! SO HAPPY TO SEE ALL THESE PLAYERS FINALLY GET THIS TROPHY! GODBA! COLE IS GOAT! CECH TO LEGEND!"

And then it was, "Wait a minute here... Spurs... hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Two birds, one stone!"

But seriously, that feeling was incredible. If we ever win it again, I doubt it'd be like that.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> Liverpool also receives 30 million from Warrior Sports


Kenny's legacy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Kiz is right, Milan can't afford him. All that transfer money they received went straight into debts.
> 
> Only team who are in good financial condition in Italy is Juve, because they own their stadium while all the other rent it. So all the money they receive from tickets, etc goes straight to them.
> 
> ...


nah for me it was like

"YESSSSSSSSSSSS. FINALLY. CHAMPIONS LEAGUE. WE DID IT. FUCK YEAH. DROGBA IS THE GOAT. CECH IS THE BEST KEEPER EVER. COLE IS THE BEST DEFENDER EVER. WE FINALLY DID IT"

then it was

"YES! WE GET TO PLAY CHAMPIONS LEAGUE FOOTBALL NEXT YEAR. WE WONT TURN INTO LIVERPOOL"

and then i lolled about spurs

Because turning into liverpool is a very problem many clubs are in danger of. Nothing is scarier than dropping out of the top 4


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Redead said:


> nah for me it was like
> 
> "YESSSSSSSSSSSS. FINALLY. CHAMPIONS LEAGUE. WE DID IT. FUCK YEAH. DROGBA IS THE GOAT. CECH IS THE BEST KEEPER EVER. COLE IS THE BEST DEFENDER EVER. WE FINALLY DID IT"
> 
> ...


:downing

Chelsea did need that champo league ein badly though. Even with the money aspect I doubt they would have been able to draw the likes of Hazard into the squad. Plus who would take over as manager? Would have been shocked if Roman let RDM take over if he did lose it. Plus it was a transitional period as it is for the club. 

Man this is making me feel even more pissed at Arsenal for that 4-4 draw that cost us the league. Could still be right up there too if it wasn't for that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We'd have been screwed if we did not win the Champions League. I don't think I'll ever take top 4 for granted again. It's a privilege to be a Champions League team and draw in those quality players.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I still think we would have gotten Oscar though

most likely


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We've been in a downward spiral ever since 08/09. I miss my European nights :sad:

I can wait though if Rodger's 4 year plan does eventually come good

And LOL at us being linked with Alexis Sanchez


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Does that 4-year plan involve a season in the Championship? 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

hey KALOUDA, shut your mouth.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Chelsea fans watch Chelsea TV. Arsenal fans watch Arsenal TV. Man U fans watch Man U TV. Liverpool fans watch the history channel.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

sXe watches whoever is winning :torres


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

like LEEDS. KALOUDA.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> I still think we would have gotten Oscar though
> 
> most likely


Not so sure about that. I remember both Chelsea and Tottenham made a bid for him and if you guys hadn't won the Champions League then Tottenham would be the team who would have been able to have the attraction of the Champions League to sell to him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> sXe watches whoever is winning :torres


Which is why I don't watch Liverpool at Anfield 8*D


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Am I the only one that thinks that Chelsea play kinda of like Spain?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



TheFlyingAsterix said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Chelsea play kinda of like Spain?


Yes.

Although we are playing a lot better this season. See what you can do when you wait till you get the right players...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://live4liverpool.com/2012/10/view-from-the-kop/are-man-utd-really-that-much-better-than-us



> So when I look over their squad and see players like Smalling, Jones, De Gea, Kagawa, Nani, Anderson and Young (all expensive and yet to convince) and stalwarts that are clearly past it like Scholes, Ferdinand and Giggs, I smile to think of the much smaller fees we paid for much higher quality players such as Skrtel, Agger, Reina, Allen, Sterling, Lucas and Shelvey, and the experienced veterans that we can still call upon such as Carragher and Gerrard.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nothing he said in that post even resembled logic

I dont even know where to begin


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverpool fans gonna Liverpool fan.

But I think the real issue here is Mozza's love of Taylor Swift. I thought T-Swift's presence in these threads were over after the demise of Rockhead. God damn you, Mozza!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The Downing is better than Mata blog was better.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Stupid blog is stupid 

Although I would agree with United finding it hard to keep up with the title race but with Fergie in charge United will always be up there. He's just a magican. Honestly Man U really wasn't that great last season and havent started great this year either yet they still manage to drag out wins. Something Fergie is able to get his players to do continually. Put anyone else in charge right now and honestly I'd say it's City's title to lose.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United still got 89 points last season. That is no mean feat. That wins titles with a game or 2 to go in most seasons.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Liverpool fans gonna Liverpool fan.
> 
> But I think the real issue here is Mozza's love of Taylor Swift. I thought T-Swift's presence in these threads were over after the demise of Rockhead. God damn you, Mozza!


Hold on, so somebody else was making moves on MY woman? Who is he? I'll kill him. 

I believe the root of the Worlds problems are Liverpool fans, not THE GODDESS TAYLOR SWIFT and her 10/10 music.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Hold on, so somebody else was making moves on MY woman? Who is he? I'll kill him.
> 
> I believe the root of the Worlds problems are Liverpool fans, not THE GODDESS TAYLOR SWIFT and her 10/10 music.


You have nothing to worry about. Rockhead is incredibly gay. In love with David Beckham I believe.

I really hate international breaks. Especially when your team is in a good rhythm.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> United still got 89 points last season. That is no mean feat. That wins titles with a game or 2 to go in most seasons.


And even with that bar the first few games when them and City were pretty much scoring goals against everyone for fun they didnt really play as good as past United teams have IMO. Honestly if they stepped it up I'd say they could have walked the league with a clear month to go. 



Mozza said:


> Hold on, so somebody else was making moves on MY woman? Who is he? I'll kill him.
> 
> *I believe the root of the Worlds problems are Liverpool fans, not THE GODDESS TAYLOR SWIFT and her 10/10 music*.












Dunno whats more laughable. You saying Liverpool fans are the problem or Taylor Swift producing anything 10/10 worthy. :yodawg



Joel said:


> I really hate international breaks. Especially when your team is in a good rhythm.


Yeah I mean that last international break really killed you guys rythem :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah I mean that last international break really killed you guys rythem :side:


I'll have you know we dropped our only points of the season the first game after the last break. Away to a London team too.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> I'll have you know we dropped our only points of the season the first game after the last break. Away to a London team too.


I'm sure that draw Hurt real real bad. I mean who wants to be top of the league anyway


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I'm sure that draw Hurt real real bad. I mean who wants to be top of the league anyway


Came against bottom of the league QPR. We couldn't even score a goal against them. Even bloody West Ham managed to stick two past them in like 20 minutes! I want those extra two points! Dammit I want them!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That Liverpool article is brilliant comedy.



Mozza said:


> Hold on, so somebody else was making moves on MY woman? Who is he? I'll kill him.


He even met her. :taylor2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> Sir Dave will give his FA vice-chairman post to Gill
> 
> By CHARLES SALE
> PUBLISHED: 22:42, 9 October 2012 | UPDATED: 22:43, 9 October 2012
> ...


Does this mean we'll see a reduction in the Sheffield Wednesday bias at UEFA now?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


> He even met her. :taylor2


No! No! NO! NO!

I just cannot handle all of these feel.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Came against bottom of the league QPR. We couldn't even score a goal against them. Even bloody West Ham managed to stick two past them in like 20 minutes! I want those extra two points! Dammit I want them!


Unbeaten, 6 Outta 7 games won and 4 points clear at the top of the premier league with a shit stiker who has 4 goals in 7 games. 

NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!!!! :jose



Mozza said:


> No! No! NO! NO!
> 
> I just cannot handle all of these feel.












Hey Hey Mozza I'm really happy for you but Rockhead was the best Taylor Swift fan on this board of all time :kanye


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

im with joel

FUCK YOU QPR, GIVE US THOSE FUCKING POINTS. WE DESERVE THEM

the only thing we can do to compensate is crush them 12-0 next game and make up for it in goal difference


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Have been too busy to pay attention to football fuuuuuuuu

Is it international break this week? FUCCCCC


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> nah for me it was like
> 
> "YESSSSSSSSSSSS. FINALLY. CHAMPIONS LEAGUE. WE DID IT. FUCK YEAH. DROGBA IS THE GOAT. CECH IS THE BEST KEEPER EVER. COLE IS THE BEST DEFENDER EVER. WE FINALLY DID IT"
> 
> ...


If Chelsea had lost that final they would have been back in the top 4 soon enough because of that Russian mafia money....and we all know it! :johnlocke


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



EGame said:


> Have been too busy to pay attention to football fuuuuuuuu
> 
> Is it international break this week? FUCCCCC


Yup we get treated to wonderful games such as England V San Marino :hesk2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yup we get treated to wonderful games such as England V San Marino :hesk2


FUCK my already terrible week just got 1000x shittier.

International break is really the worst thing ever.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Me and CGS get to see a team we support actually win :hesk2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hollywood Hams said:


> Me and CGS get to see a team we support actually win :hesk2


Wooo *Highfives* #WINNING


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

3-2 to San Marino then?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fucking hate international weekends.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Unbeaten, 6 Outta 7 games won and 4 points clear at the top of the premier league with a shit stiker who has 4 goals in 7 games.
> 
> NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!!!! :jose


I have tasted my own medicine and it is not nice :downing

But seriously though, even you guys will beat QPR. So you gotta expect me to expect the unbeaten, table topping, European champions kobe3) to be able to mow them down.

If I'm honest, I would have taken a draw against Arsenal before the game, so the points tally we are on right now was the target I wanted.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Apparently if Atletico Madrid sold Falcao they would be out of debt (probably total bullshit) can see him moving in the January transfer window anyway. I think I'd cry if he went to Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If he came to chelsea id probably fly to london and start a circle jerk with joel

weird part is, i dont think we need him as much anymore. Lukaku absolutely oozes talent and ability, he just needs to be refined

Torres is a dead end though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Apparently if Atletico Madrid sold Falcao they would be out of debt (probably total bullshit) can see him moving in the January transfer window anyway. I think I'd cry if he went to Chelsea.


You should worry. :torres was enough to beat you. Imagine what SEXCAO would do to you.



Redead said:


> If he came to chelsea id probably fly to london and start a circle jerk with joel
> 
> weird part is, i dont think we need him as much anymore. Lukaku absolutely oozes talent and ability, he just needs to be refined
> 
> Torres is a dead end though


We could still do that if he doesn't come ep But yeah, I'd LOVE him here. Our biggest weakness would be solved. This team creates a lot of chances now. He's a natural finisher. He'd gobble them up.

The only thing that worries me about Lukaku is that he seems to not understand a lot of basics. Guy has the tools. I just hope he has the brain.

Sturridge looks like a lost hope right now. Probably off in January. Saddens me because he has so much talent. But I'm not sure if it's going to come together at Chelsea. Will continue to support him if he leaves. As long as he doesn't bad mouth the club of course.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Thats why the loan is so vital

He's already looked like an absolute animal on the pitch

Seeing Lukaku shrug off skrtel with one arm would make Drogba himself proud. Lukaku has the physical tools to best drogba, he has plenty of heart too, the kid bleeds chelsea. Lets just hope he can find the proper playing ability and killer instinct

I wont deny it, i still miss Drogba. Now that was a striker that your team could get behind


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Funny how Falcao hype has skyrocketed in the past month or two. 

I praised Falcao as being the GOAT striker before it was cool to.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Apparently if Atletico Madrid sold Falcao they would be out of debt (probably total bullshit) can see him moving in the January transfer window anyway. I think I'd cry if he went to Chelsea.


it's not actually. madrid have huge, huge debts, selling falcao for 48 mil would pay off the rest of what they owe porto + pay creditors. it wont be the whole sum (which is like 450 mil euros from memory) but it would be start. they cant keep guys like falcao on for long.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yes egame, we all know what a hipster you are. you made it quite clear in the iphone thread


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Hey Hey Mozza I'm really happy for you but Rockhead was the best Taylor Swift fan on this board of all time :kanye


nah, STUFF is far and away the best/biggest Taylor Swift fan on the board.



Lil'Jimmy said:


> The Downing is better than Mata blog was better.


indeed. some fans make me really wish i could smack them around the head.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

itd be rather difficult to smack all of rawk in the head


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

falcao hype has skyrocketed in the last couple of months because HE has skyrocketed in the last few months. scoring at a better rate than messi/penaldo in the league, his team equal top.

plus anyone who knows anything has rated falcao since his porto days at least.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Falcao's run in the final days of la liga, the europa league, the start of the la liga and against chelsea is nothing short of phenomenal

the man can score at every level, against every team, and do it pretty damn often

Whats rather funny is how much the back of Atletico has sky-rocketed too. Courtois went from poor de gea replacement to the top 3 goalkeeper in the la liga. absolutely stunning rise. and atletico's recent form and league position is proof of them and how well they are doing


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

How much did Atletico pay for Falcao?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

€40 million + 7 mil based on performance-based clauses i believe.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Samoon said:


> How much did Atletico pay for Falcao?


€40 million with the fee potentially rising to 47 million based on performance-based clauses

EDIT: Rush ninjaing me :kiss


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

they've only paid about 20 mil of that in actuality.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i'm astonished atletico could afford that

I think it cost them more money to replace aguero than they made selling him

hes worth it, but im not sure what was going through their mind. especially with all that debt


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

they paid for it with the aguero money. they could've put that money into their debts, and then slid down to a mid table club. or they buy falcao and chase champions league glory, sell falcao + make some money through champions league windfall. what they've done is better than the alternative, which would be slipping into nothingness, being consumed by debt and really becoming obsolete.

http://swissramble.blogspot.com.au/2012/08/atletico-madrid-its-mad-world.html

i'll link this again, it's a fascinating read.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Being a supporter of a club that's that deep in debt is a tough go. It wasn't long ago that two yanks almost ran us into the ground


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

what the fuck spain

it must be the most poorly run league in the world, and thatsa world that includes italy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Dunno whats more laughable. You saying Liverpool fans are the problem or Taylor Swift producing anything 10/10 worthy. :yodawg





Chain Gang solider said:


> Hey Hey Mozza I'm really happy for you but Rockhead was the best Taylor Swift fan on this board of all time :kanye


You're just a mean, mean, mean man. :batista3










Suck a dick, fucker


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*






Also a thought just came across my mind. WHERE THE HELL IS ALEXANDER DONI? No ones said anything about so I assume he's not hurt


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Our biggest weakness would be solved.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


>


Nah, he's played some decent stuff with Ramires carrying him.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Nah, he's played some decent stuff *with Ramires carrying him.*


And there within lies the problem...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It's cool. Ramires is a beast. He can babysit.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I think Mikel is a good asset to the team. He breaks play up, and generally keeps the ball pretty well. He doesn't do anything amazing, but he does his job.


----------



## Frakkles (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I won't deny that but he shouldn't have to. If Mikel is too incompetent to actually contribute to the team, he shouldn't be a part of it. I've never liked Mikel. He's a meh player and he has a shitty attitude. Essien was always better.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> "Liverpool is the ideal club for me" he told Radio Onda Cero. "I'll sign a new deal soon and be here for a long time. The fans can relax, it'll be done as soon as possible."
> 
> In an interview with the club's official website he added: "When I played in pre-season I wasn't ready at that moment for the first team but I have worked hard in training and with the U21s and got my chance."
> 
> "Brendan has given me the chance and I am really grateful for that as I am really happy here and want to stay for a long time."


Suso better sign


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*






very important






seem to have the right idea


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You can just tell by looking at them girls that they're in love with themselves.

Would still smash it though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cheerleaders and football?

But yeah i would even if they've had the whole palace team in them and half of the other london clubs.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Don't know even know the full dance 3/10 wouldn't bang.
Also fuck the cheerleaders and just give us Zaha.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Not bad Snrub, not bad at all.

I will raise the your orange Palace tarts for some tidyyyy Dolphin BABES


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*They got rid of the 2nd hottest one :kobe2

I actually thought that Call Me Maybe one was an original song they did until I heard it on the radio like a month later. It's kinda catchy.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Maybe we should have int breaks more often if this thread becomes about the bewbs.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

bad news for Liverpool Borini has broken a bone in his foot while with the Italian Squad


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverpool probably need to stop buying Italians. They don't have a good track record with them recently.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I still remember reading about a liverpool fan who said us losing borini is a huge mistake and hes going to score on us and make us regret it

heh


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> bad news for Liverpool Borini has broken a bone in his foot while with the Italian Squad


So what's the bad news?

:vince2


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Liverpool probably need to stop buying Italians. They don't have a good track record with them recently.


Well if you're going by that logic then maybe they should stop buying players.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Terrible news about borini. Hopefully he's not out for too long.

Now we only really have Suarez. I guess we'll be using yesil more now.

And not buying another's striker during the transfer window still haunts us.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

So we basically got 1 striker. I see :downing. Was bound to happen sooner or later unfortunetly. Was never gonna manage on 2 strikers fit for a whole season. Really hope we get someone in Jan. Even if it's a loan.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We are so fucked if Suarez gets hurt or suspeneded


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Edgar Davids joins Barnet :mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Mozza I've given you too much rep already the wf is telling me I'm getting a rash


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Tomkin said:


> Edgar Davids joins Barnet :mark:


He's also resuming his playing career, dafuq? The guy has been out for years, bad move Edgar, bad move.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

absolutely ridiculous stuff from Liverpools Director of Communcation, Jen Chang

http://duncanjenkins.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/such-little-thing-makes-such-big.html


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Chan's a nutter


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Mozza I've given you too much rep already the wf is telling me I'm getting a rash


Feed my ego, sexy ass. What was it? Was it because I'm generally funny or because I pulled off a quick witted reply? Was it maybe my freakish knowledge of soccerball? Or because I'm just a great guy?

I must know :jordan2

I MUST KNOW










Oh, wait .. it was just for the titties, wasn't it?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It certainly wasn't for Taylor Swift!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*






LEMME AT EM!




Actually whilst you're here Pronz, did you end up picking a team to follow?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I hate international football, next Saturday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










slo-mo close up of Bale deliberately tripping over his own leg.......cue studio anchorman:

'_you can understand why Gareth Bale thought he'd been clipped from behind though_'

You can't make this up :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Poor dive from Bale. I would even try and defend him and say he clipped his own heels, but most of the top players are taught to clip there own heel so it's just as bad. Wish he'd cut it out or get hit with a ban, the only way to stop it is with bans, if someone is caught diving, give them a red card, get them off the field and then let the FA deal with the punishment.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Second time this week he has dived. I await all the 'Bale is ruining football with his diving' articles....oh wait I forgot the media only cares when it's Suarez :side:

Not trying to defend the guy or anything since right now he is definitely the worst of the bunch but over the past week I've seen a bunch of stories of people just complaining about him even though diving was happening long before he arrived in the premier league and other players are still doing it right now. Why are people like Bale and welbeck not getting as much hate when they do it a lot too. Is frigging annoying I gotta say. FA really need to do something about diving so that it stops everyone from doing it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Saying that though, James Morrison has actually come out and defended him:



> Scotland midfielder Shaun Maloney has defended Gareth Bale and admitted that he may have made contact with the Wales winger in the incident which led to the equaliser in his side's 2-1 loss on Friday.
> 
> Chris Coleman's team came from a goal down to win the fiercely contested qualifier but the post-match reaction centered around the hosts' equaliser from the penalty spot.
> 
> ...


http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/3841/world-cup-2014/2012/10/13/3446415/-


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

usually the commentators laugh if a brit does it. i.e bale diving, scholes trying to cripple someone, etc.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It's true. Bale dived last week and both Match of the Day 2 and Press Pass were saying that it's all fun and games. It looked so silly that it's only a laugh to them. But when looking at Suarez they wanted hell to open up and swallow him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Suarez is a bit of a cunt though ain't he :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> It's true. Bale dived last week and both Match of the Day 2 and Press Pass were saying that it's all fun and games. It looked so silly that it's only a laugh to them. But when looking at Suarez they wanted hell to open up and swallow him.


i stopped watching motd because of how horrible they were covering our game. a montage of kompany mistakes in a win over fulham, not mentioning the zaba penalty that wasn't even a foul/happened outside the box because halsey 'had a bad week', and then singling out mario in a complete 3-0 performance. the comparison between aguero's goal and mario's non contact miss was laughable, they weren't taken from the same spot, mario also can't see through people to see the ball coming. horrible scrotes on that show. only stuff i really watch now is revista + general highlight shows.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i stopped watching motd because of how horrible they were covering our game. a montage of kompany mistakes in a win over fulham, not mentioning the zaba penalty that wasn't even a foul/happened outside the box because halsey 'had a bad week', and then singling out mario in a complete 3-0 performance. the comparison between aguero's goal and mario's non contact miss was laughable, they weren't taken from the same spot, mario also can't see through people to see the ball coming. horrible scrotes on that show. only stuff i really watch now is revista + general highlight shows.


You got Sky Sports? If so, just watch Football First. I tend to watch that, it's not the full 90 minutes but it's nice and lengthy and shows you pretty much all the best parts of the game, none of the time wasting, throw ins and plays that aren't important etc, I watch that over Match of the Day every week, can't stand the bullshit they sprout every fucking week and the clueless people they usually have on it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

no i download stuff from blogs. don't live in england, but the sky stuff i get are usually absolute quality. revista is probably my favourite program, it's really, really good. will checkout football first though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah, Revista is a good program, I actually like it better than most of the Premier League stuff, mainly because I watch more La Liga than most of the other leagues with Bundesliga coming second. You should definitely give Football First a try, think that would be more up your street regarding the Man City games.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverpool have become an embarrassment. 

Which is a shame.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bubzeh said:


> Liverpool have become an embarrassment.
> 
> Which is a shame.












They bring the embarrassment on to themselves.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










BEST IN THE WORLD JOE HART


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> They bring the embarrassment on to themselves.


Indeed they did.

Rafa the miracle worker.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> BEST IN THE WORLD JOE HART


Not a bad team. The biased Chelsea fan in me would want Lahm to be moved to the right to fit Cole in on the left. But not a bad team at all.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Now that is a dream team. For once a team where everyone deserves to be there !


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Crazy that Falcao isn't in ahead of Ibra!

Get Colombia in there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

cole got one vote. from spain.

SPAIN'S MOST LOVED CASHLEY COLE


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bubzeh said:


> Crazy that Falcao isn't in ahead of Ibra!
> 
> Get Colombia in there.


Actually a great shout


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Not a bad team. The biased Chelsea fan in me would want Lahm to be moved to the right to fit Cole in on the left. But not a bad team at all.


I agree, Cole should have been the first choice LB considering the season he had with Lahm on the right. I'd probably also swap Ibra with Benzema or Falcao or Cavani.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I just realised it's a World XI and not a Euro based one. So the biased Neymar fan in me would have him up top.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

stands out in a shit league 8*D

FLOPMAR. will happen. mostly cos he wont be playing for us.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

No Joe Cole but they have Messi? Don't they know JC is better than him?!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Alves hasn't been the best in the world for a while, put Lahm at RB, put Cole at LB.

Thiago Silva should not be there. Would have Chiellini, Hummels, Puyol all ahead of him. Well ahead of him, he's not that good.

Pirlo isn't even the best midfielder on his team, although he's probably more suited to playing beside Toure than Vidal if you're going that way, I'd take Busquets over him comfortably.

Ibra is great although can't see how you'd leave out GOAT Falcao.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Silva is the best CB around for me at the moment.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

thiago silva is better than all 3 of those guys. comfortably ahead of chiellini and puyi right now, hummels not as far.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> stands out in a shit league 8*D
> 
> FLOPMAR. will happen. mostly cos he wont be playing for us.


GOATMAR! It's GOATMAR!



Irish Jet said:


> Ibra is great although can't see how you'd leave out GOAT Falcao.


His name is SEXCAO.

I don't know which one I would love more at Chelsea. We're getting neither, but if we could get one it would be a hard choice. 

Probably GOATMAR, due to age, marketability, potential and well, Neymar, Oscar, Mata and Hazard running around swapping positions is just stuff of wet dreams.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

As much as I hate the cunt, I thought Pepe had a pretty good year


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LOLSILVA

Plays a good team. Gets raped. Wash. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

you misspelled rafael.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> LOLSILVA
> 
> Plays a good team. Gets raped. Wash. Rinse. Repeat.


Not sure what Silva you've been watching to be honest.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I think Casillas should have been there instead of Hart.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Neymar is the GOAT.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sigh... All the Neymar hype.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

its not hype if he lives up to it

im a huge neymar critic and even im starting to believe


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He's not even a poor mans Messi.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

apples and oranges

we wont know until neymar takes the leap to europe


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I don't think anybody doubts Neymar's abilities and what he has achieved thus far. He has the potential, no doubt. But it's absurd to think about anything more when two giants of football are still firing on all cylinders.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Give me another prime Ronaldinho anyday.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

36 goals in 38 games this year (2012). That's incredible for someone his age. Also, he carries so much pressure from his country. He has that determination to succeed. He's not rushing to Europe, until he knows he's ready, so that shows he has the sense. And well we know he has the skill. He'll be up there.

People seem to want to brand him greedy and arrogant. He's far from that. He's a team player. He doesn't put himself first. He gets tons of assists. He celebrates all goals. His only flaw is he is a bad diver. But where he is right now, that isn't a problem. When he comes to Europe he'll have to change.

You call for a prime Ronaldinho, which is all good, but Neymar hasn't even got close to his prime yet.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> 36 goals in 38 games this year (2012). That's incredible for someone his age. Also, he carries so much pressure from his country. He has that determination to succeed. He's not rushing to Europe, until he knows he's ready, so that shows he has the sense. And well we know he has the skill. He'll be up there.
> 
> People seem to want to brand him greedy and arrogant. He's far from that. He's a team player. He doesn't put himself first. He gets tons of assists. He celebrates all goals. His only flaw is he is a bad diver. But where he is right now, that isn't a problem.* When he comes to Europe he'll have to change.*
> 
> You call for a prime Ronaldinho, which is all good, but Neymar hasn't even got close to his prime yet.


:lol :lol what like all the other players that changed? Europe is just as bad for diving as south america, hell even the british players love a good dive.

Wonder if you'll love him as much when he is playing for city.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

he wont come to city

he'll play for chelsea with falcao and lukaku

future chelsea starting 11:

courtois

luiz- hummels

Mata- BOSSCAR- Hazard- reus- spiderman

neymar- lukaku- falcao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

How's Leandro doing?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It'd be funny if Chelsea signed Neymar, and United ended up winning the league with their shitty team (bar a few players).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> he wont come to city
> 
> he'll play for chelsea with falcao and lukaku
> 
> ...


And we'll still have Giggs, Evra, Rio and Scholes playing :fergie.


Yeah razor our shitty team that have been challenging/winning the title and until last year europe since 2007 :fergie

POOR US. amirite Neymar aka Joel


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah razor our shitty team that have been challenging/winning the title and until last year europe since 2007 :fergie


Shitty team's winning just because of :fergie

After signing van Persie, United have lost the title before even challenging. van Persie's arrival at Arsenal led to the fall of the Invincibles. Now, van Persie's arrival at United gonna hurt United and lead to their downfall. :wenger


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol :lol what like all the other players that changed? Europe is just as bad for diving as south america, hell even the british players love a good dive.
> 
> Wonder if you'll love him as much when he is playing for city.


When I said he dives bad, I mean he dives BAAAAAAAD. Flings himself in the air without a bit of contact. Won't work outside a country where he is not the golden boy.

If it happens, then obviously I won't support him like I do now. But that won't stop me from admiring his abilities.



WWE_TNA said:


> POOR US. amirite Neymar aka Joel


POOR US.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> he wont come to city
> 
> he'll play for chelsea with falcao and lukaku
> 
> ...


That squad was almost the GOAT

As for Neymar I'll reserve judgement until he jumps to Europe. He looks boss right now but Europe is a whole different ball game. Can defo see him hitting up Spain or coming to England before Madrid make a £200m bid for him couple years down the line.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*I'll give Neymar the credit he wants when he does something of note in a league/tournament of note. He's very talented but that doesn't always make you a world class player. I do like however that he isn't rushing to a big club and blowing his carear before it even really starts. He'll end up at Barca soon to be implemented to replace Villa.

As for that team, no way that Ibra and Alves should be in. Casilas should be in ahead of Hart. Move Lahm to RB and Cole at LB. I'd put Pepe ahead of Silva. Falcao ahead of Ibra. Pirlo's debatable but he isn't out of place in there.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

United have been having a downfall since forever according to the media and fans, still waiting for it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










neymar, sacrificing himself for our dives


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lol :lol is that real?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Question: if somebody told you guys that YOUR team wouldn't be winning the Prem this season, which other team from the top-4 would you endorse for the win--City, United, Arsenal, Chelsea?

If Arsenal ain't winning it  I'd pick City. Bored of United winning it and not fond of Chelsea (although I did support them against Barca in the CL Final--mainly due to Drogs, Torres, and Mata; now they've signed Oscar and Hazard, I'm done).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'd pick Arsenal, Even if it would embarrassing them winning it without rvp and united finishing below them with him.

Not sure why arsenal fans would pick city, but i suppose you've gotta support the parent club :wenger


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

City I suppose.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> United have been having a downfall since forever according to the media and fans, still waiting for it.


THAT MAGICAN FERGIE :fergie. IMO he's the only thing keeping you guys challenging. Honestly if they can find a way to not make people die Man U should pay whatever it takes to keep him in charge for life. 



Redead said:


> neymar, sacrificing himself for our dives


What the actual fuck :lol




Razor King said:


> Question: if somebody told you guys that YOUR team wouldn't be winning the Prem this season, which other team from the top-4 would you endorse for the win--City, United, Arsenal, Chelsea?
> 
> If Arsenal ain't winning it  I'd pick City. Bored of United winning it and not fond of Chelsea (although I did support them against Barca in the CL Final--mainly due to Drogs, Torres, and Mata; now they've signed Oscar and Hazard, I'm done).


City or Chelsea tbh. Maybe I just love teams who buy the league and wish we could do the same :jose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Honestly if i could picky anyone over united it would be Villa they're a bunch of BRAVE bastards.

Or Everton to wind up Pool fans. Or Stoke to just annoy everyone :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

you wont be wishing its stoke when they break rvp when you play them

nobody seems to mind stoke, until its their team playing against them

and yes, that cover is real. it was as I said, neymar is apparently the sacrifice jesus, that even though everyone dies, he is the one punished for it

amen


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Honestly if i could picky anyone over united it would be Villa they're a bunch of BRAVE bastards.
> 
> Or Everton to wind up Pool fans. Or Stoke to just annoy everyone :terry


We could never wind up Liverpool, they have Joe Cole. Don't you know he's better than Messi?

:messi


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Stoke winning the league followed by them winning the Champo league the following year would be gold.

Edit

Its good to know that everyone recognizes the genius that is Joe Cole :jordan2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

finally our dream of messi in stoke can happen


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Stoke winning the league followed by them winning the Champo league the following year would be gold.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Its good to know that everyone recognizes the genius that is Joe Cole :jordan2


Stevie GEE washing the masses since 2010 transfer window :stevie


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I don't like how Joe Cole has become a joke on here :sad:

If I could wish any team other than Chelsea to win the league, then yeah, I'd probably pick Everton.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> finally our dream of messi in stoke can happen



Messi vs HUTH. Lionel doesnt stand a chance


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> I don't like how Joe Cole has become a joke on here :sad:
> 
> If I could wish any team other than Chelsea to win the league, then yeah, I'd probably pick Everton.


You like Everton, don't you Squidward?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

huth would be running for around 30 minutes when everyone notices messi is gone

huth then feels there is something wrong with his shoe, and looks down, and finds out messi has been stuck on the bottom of his boot for 20 minutes and he didnt notice 

:messi


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol :lol what like all the other players that changed? Europe is just as bad for diving as south america, hell even the british players love a good dive.
> 
> Wonder if you'll love him as much when he is playing for city.


You clearly haven't watch much Brazilian football. It's a completely different animal. The refs act as if football is a non-contact sport.

Also the Neymar skeptics make me laugh. At 18 years old he was already the best player in the Brazil national team. Just think about that for a second. At 18 he comes into the Brazil team and is instantly their best performer. The last player to have done that was Pele. Will Neymar reach the highs of Messi? I very much doubt it, but Messi is a once in a lifetime player, so I think Neymar will be pretty happy if he can settle for being a once in a generation player as opposed to a once in a lifetime player.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Has anyone outright denied that Neymar is good for his age? Theres no doubt that he is a pretty boss player for someone so young but there is so much hype on someone who isn't even in their peak. Not to mention all that hype hasn't even been down to people seeing him and making their minds up but down to it being pretty much forced upon us by guys like Pele right from the get go. Honestly I don't think you would find one person on here that would say he's not a exceptionally great talent.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Has anyone outright denied that Neymar is good for his age? Theres no doubt that he is a pretty boss player for someone so young but there is so much hype on someone who isn't even in their peak. Not to mention all that hype hasn't even been down to people seeing him and making their minds up but down to it being pretty much forced upon us by guys like Pele right from the get go. Honestly I don't think you would find one person on here that would say he's not a exceptionally great talent.



Pretty much this.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*






















Spoiler: Neymar epic goal


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...elli-mediocre-belongs-Barcelona.html#comments

If barca's mediocre than whats PSG? :ibra


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...elli-mediocre-belongs-Barcelona.html#comments
> 
> If barca's mediocre than whats PSG?


That's just a man angry at his former team/team mate, I doubt there is anyone who wouldn't put Barca in their top 2/3 In europe. Although in my opinion Balotelli doesn't deserve to be at barca anyhow. He is more interesting for his off-field antics than on field


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Thiago Silva pretty much cost Milan the title last season with his mistake against Juventus, he always fails in big games. Always. Olympic final? LOL, was as bad Rafael. United a few years back, Rooney bent him over and had his way with him. Against Arsenal in the 3-0 loss he was the worst player on the pitch after the retard LB. 

Good player with the ball, as good as they come, but defensively he's not even close to the likes of Kompany, Chiellini, Vidic etc.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Thiago Silva pretty much cost Milan the title last season with his mistake against Juventus, he always fails in big games. Always. Olympic final? LOL, was as bad Rafael. United a few years back, Rooney bent him over and had his way with him. Against Arsenal in the 3-0 loss he was the worst player on the pitch after the retard LB.
> 
> Good player with the ball, as good as they come, but defensively he's not even close to the likes of Kompany, Chiellini, Vidic etc.


Not many top defenders about these days and some are overrated, T.Silva is good though all defenders have howlers now and then, just so happens silva's are in big games :terry



Elsewhere some jobber player for oldham lee croft supposedly made a racist remark towards a sheff united ballboy a fucking ballboy for fucks sake, what a sad fat no mark footballer. Just watched it on the football league (yeah i know it's saturday and i'm in watching that) but the kid seemed very angry and upset.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

we dont even know if vidic is still vidic after that injury

as for chiellini, in the euros, ALL of italy's mistakes were his. thank god he had de rossi to clean up for him


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

if we're going to pick out silva's mistakes then watch every italian game at the euros and enjoy chiellini. he's not even juve's best defender anymore.

as for neymar, the boy is talented. ultra talented. everyone knows that. until he moves to barca there will be questions about whether he can perform in europe, there is about every talent from south america until they move to a european club. did aguero prove himself until he moved to atletico? falcao to porto? it's the same situation. i have no doubt that he will be a very, very good player, but will he be as great without the massive protection that he gets in brazil?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> if we're going to pick out silva's mistakes then watch every italian game at the euros and enjoy chiellini. he's not even juve's best defender anymore.


Yeah, Barzagli is much more consistent as well.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.theanfieldwrap.com/2012/10/announcement-on-anfield-redevelopment-expected-monday/

:yes Too much history there for them to just tear the whole thing down


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

As much as part of me would love to see Anfield burnt to the ground, it wouldn't be the same without it around. Been to it a couple of times and despite being surrounded by an absolute shithole, it's a very intimidating place.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This thread has been dead today. Here are some lulz

https://twitter.com/WankersFullKit


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> This thread has been dead today. Here are some lulz
> 
> https://twitter.com/WankersFullKit



These two, :lmao :lmao pure gold.



:lol Gunner or Stringer?


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:lol:lol

Always remember a couple of years ago going Anfield (we lost 4-0) and looking for somewhere park, and this old man around about 65 years old was dressed in FULL liverpool kit with his socks pulled up and everything. :no:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Tomkin said:


> :lol:lol
> 
> Always remember a couple of years ago going Anfield (we lost 4-0) and looking for somewhere park, and this old man around about 65 years old was dressed in FULL liverpool kit with his socks pulled up and everything. :no:


:lol :lol, this full kit wanker stuff is brilliant.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The captains armband HAHAHAAHAHAHA!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i always wondered who in gods name would choose the keepers kit


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> i always wondered who in gods name would choose the keepers kit


when i first went to old trafford i wanted to get the goalkeeepers shirt with schmeichel on the back of it, but they didnt have it in my size :downing

this one


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


>


This guy scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I wouldn't let a child within 10 miles of those guys.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



united_07 said:


> when i first went to old trafford i wanted to get the goalkeeepers shirt with schmeichel on the back of it, but they didnt have it in my size :downing
> 
> this one


well thats different, come on, thats peter schmeichel

I mean hell I love cech but not a single goalie today asides from Casillas can really compare to schmeichel

maybe neuer and buffon. But only because theyre hilarious


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The guy in the Arsenal kit with the captains Armband is gold.

Also.... 










Please ladies one at a time. There's enough Saame for everyone :suarez1


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

draw me like one of your french girls jack


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Looking sharp as fuck, CGS.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> I wouldn't let a child within 10 miles of those guys.


What? So you wouldn't let a child around this fellar.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Looking sharp as fuck, CGS.


Imma white guy now? :jaydamn


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> The guy in the Arsenal kit with the captains Armband is gold.
> 
> Also....
> 
> ...




Ray Von from Phoenix nights? :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Imma white guy now? :jaydamn


----------



## Iakona (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> This guy scares the hell out of me.


This.. What a creepy looking wee bastard.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Henry BOSSING Leeds on sky sports 4...Arsenals good times :rvp


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The Ledley King Pentagon is the best one. Or Van Persie hits the post a lot (because he actually does).


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gotta love Venkys













Something you want to tell us, EGame? ep













Hollywood Hams? :barry











If only there was someone in an Arsenal kit in KFC.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

still cant believe there's poms who get fully decked out in the kit, boots and all, and wear them in public :lmao. have nothing like that here.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Whilst we all wait for this awful international break to be over, *who is the the worst player your team has signed since you started following them?*

For me - Veron









I hated this guy as a kid. He was lazy and could not play to the tempo of the premiership. I know there have been worse players in a Utd shirt but not for 28.1 million! Worse thing was he HAD to play - he cost 28 million, you can't not play him and it was usually IIRC at the expense of Scholes. Chelsea paying 15 million for him is the second most stupid transfer I've seen someone make, we should have given Chelsea the 15 million to take him off our hands.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

fee based or player ability?

cos if it's fee based, you can pick any of:

santa cruz, jo, ben haim, bianchi, bridge, samaras.

player ability?

samaras, sylvinho, ball, corradi, dabo, fernandes, david gonzalez

pick any and all from above.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> still cant believe there's poms who get fully decked out in the kit, boots and all, and wear them in public :lmao. have nothing like that here.


They are just living out their dream :lol

Even when i occasionally play 5 or 7 a side i don't even wear a football top never mind a full kit :lol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

worst player or worst transfer in general? because worst transfer easily goes to Carroll. worst player :hmm: traore, sinama-pongolle, voronin, diouf? idk we've had a lot of bad players over the years :downing


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> still cant believe there's poms who get fully decked out in the kit, boots and all, and wear them in public :lmao. have nothing like that here.


The worst is some of them actually have proper football boots and in some cases shin pads etc to complete the look. I can appreciate maybe wearing that for 5 a side football at the best of times, but seeing pics of Liverpool fans in the middle of the city centre/waiting for buses etc dressed in full kit and proper football boots...it just boggles the mind. Where they dropped on their head as a child? Did they enter into some bet with a mate with this as the wager? Do they just enjoy making people question what new depths of cringyness society will enter?

Until these questions are answered, they're Full Kit Wankers and nothing more.



















(that one is my favourite, the pose just puts it over the top :lmao)










(still refuse to believe that was real, balls of fucking steel to try that if it is legit).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










:lmao :lmao :lmao.

Also surely that rvp top in a leeds shop is fake.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



SN0WMAN said:


> Whilst we all wait for this awful international break to be over, *who is the the worst player your team has signed since you started following them?*


I'd have to say Alex Nyarko. The player so bad a fan ran on to the pitch during a game to rip his shirt off him.












> During one game with Arsenal, a fan infamously invaded the pitch, offering to swap shirts with Nyarko, telling him he wasn’t good enough to wear the Everton colours. Stunned and shaken, Nyarko asked manager Walter Smith to substitute him. Nyarko refused to play for the club again


Special mention go to Marco Materazzi who got sent off 4 times in the 27 games he played for us and Per Krodlup - the only CB in football who has a phobia of heading the ball.

Special, special mention goes to Andy Van Der Meyde. I've never seen somebody get so many chances to revive his career at the same club. Unfortunately his daughters poor health led him to the bottle and he pissed away every chance he got given. He'll always be remembered for his cross in the Gosling derby though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*










Seb has been located.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Now that's odd, I always see ppl wearing jerseys but usually they wear jeans or regular pants with them.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Don't mind me, just dumping these here


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

In the summer i was hoping United didn't get Baines.

After the first game of the season i was left thinking why the fuck didn't Fergie get him, Priced out i suppose.


Also Rio


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> still cant believe there's poms who get fully decked out in the kit, boots and all, and wear them in public :lmao. have nothing like that here.


We do have the Melbourne Heart fans with the jester hats though. I still can't believe people think its alright to wear such a thing in public.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i'd like to see clichy's stats in comparison to baines/cole


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> i'd like to see clichy's stats in comparison to baines/cole





> In June we looked at a Left Back comparison which detailed statistics for three players linked to Liverpool FC; Jose Enrique, Gael Clichy and Leighton Baines. We also included Patrice Evra and Ashley Cole as we saw them as standard bearers for Left Backs in the Premier League. Interestingly enough Gael Clichy came out impressively in terms of defending and Leighton Baines was the choice for an attack minded full back. Jose Enrique was largely ignored despite having some impressive tackling and dribbling statistics.


http://thekop.liverpoolfc.com/_ASTONISHING-ENRIQUE-STATS/blog/5428908/173471.html

Bear in mind they're nobheads so take what you read there with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

do they mention ASTONISHING ENRIQUE practically played half a season before turning to shit


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mozza said:


> Don't mind me, just dumping these here


Shawcross's passing stats ''Durrr Tony tell me kick ball far and high, me do that durrr''


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lescott aerial success :lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


> Hollywood Hams? :barry


Damn, Klebold got fat.

As for worst player, it has to be this cunt:










Andy fucking Hughes, also known as Hooves (Dickson Etuhu was two hooves) or happy clappy Hughes for reasons I'll explain in a bit. This guy was signed in the summer of 2005 as a replacement for our wantaway free scoring midfielder Damien Francis. Bare in mind that we had just been relegated from the prem and Damo was one of our better players despite being a moody selfish prick.

This moomin looking fucker would reguarly give away throw ins when recieving throw ins because his touch was so shit, he made controlling a football look like an impossible task. He couldn't tackle but he got very close to breaking legs a few times. As for his passing, one in every hundreth attempt made him look like Zidane, but the other ninety nine brought up serious inquiries as to whether the guy was legit colour blind because he seemed to think that the opposition were always wearing yellow and/or green. As for scoring goals which is what he was signed for, 2 in 70 games says it all.

The guy got his second nickname due to his habit of going to every corner of Carrow Road (and even away grounds) to clap the fans, despite our performances often being utter dross at the time while he was generally the worst culprit. I never understood why he thought this would go down well, maybe he was apologising for his woefulness? "Thanks for paying your hard earned money to watch me perform what I learned at Kevin Keegan's soccer circus!". Twat. The fans did turn on him in Worthy's last match against Burnley when the 'Worthington out' brigade was at its most poisoness (and rightfully so). Hughes was regularly copping flack from the dusty old codgers who sat in the City stand. Hughes offered some old boy out, I think the police got involved but nothing came of it.

On the subject of paying hard earned cash, this guy actually turned down our first contract offer which should have been a blessing, but no, Nigel Worthington just had to raise more funds for him.

There are probably a couple of worse players who have played for Norwich over the years, but none who played so many games while being such a huge influence in our decline from being a decent championship side to relegation strugglers. When you make LEFT BACK Simon Charlton look like Makele (Worthy actually once compared the two, lol. He had a fetish for playing full backs out of position) then you must know you're a con man. Ironically Hughes played his best matches as an emergency left back (most in the changing room), best meaning he wasn't in the centre of the park to keep giving the ball away.

When you play in the same side as Gary Doherty and are still the worst player in the team...you get the point. And breathe.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That Lescott aerial stat seems odd. He's a beast in the air. Maybe he's the only defender there that's had to mark Crouch so far. Or that most of City's corners are aimed at him. Because it doesn't add up otherwise. I'm certainly not buying that Jagielka and Ferdinand are both considerable better in the air than Lescott is.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Just to clarify, worst player in your opinion. The one you have hated or been fustrated at the most. If thats because of ability or transfer fee thats up to you.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

dont know who would be the worst, depends whether you look at it taking the fee into account, 

other players could include apart from veron ( who probably wasnt as bad as some people make out) liam miller, djemba-djemba, kleberson, taibi, bellion

and the great...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You named pretty much everyone i would have named, also add obertan.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

John Terry doesnt need high stats, look at the way chelsea dominates possession and keeps those clean sheets 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Veron was one of the best midfielders in the world. He just wasn't suited for the Premier League and even less suited for United. For Lazio and Argentina he was insanely good, one of the best passers I've ever seen.

Worst United signing? The Djemba.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Veron was very good in the Champions league games for Man U. He was just a bit slow for the prem, also very one footed from what I remember.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> fee based or player ability?
> 
> cos if it's fee based, you can pick any of:
> 
> ...


You had players in the early 00's that made these guys look like messi...

As for Stoke from what I remember, Rikki dadason and loads of other icelandics, Vincent Pericard was dog shit too.
As of our premiership run, Dave Kitson was wank.

I used to love Veron, thought he was class...much better suited to a different league though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> worst player or worst transfer in general? because worst transfer easily goes to Carroll. worst player :hmm: traore, sinama-pongolle, voronin, diouf? idk we've had a lot of bad players over the years :downing


I didn't mind Vorinin that much tbh. Wasn't great but I'd definitely say guys like Traore were much worse. Diouf was a dick too.

Hard to say that since like rush said we have had a shit load of bad player over the years. If fees come into consideration then I'd say downing Is worst than Carroll maybe since I never expected Carroll to even reach his value but thought downing could have done SOMETHING last season


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Probably De Lucas. Absolute shite.

From the Abramovich era... Torres is probably the obvious choice, but I'd have to say Tal Ben Haim. He was free, but he got quite a few games and he was just terrible.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Tiabi was terrible, along with Djemba-Djemba, Bebe and Miller - who'd certainly be worthy of players who reached the first team and were awful.

For the older fans, Will Prunier should be the first choice. Possibly the worst defender I've ever seen in my life. Made Igor Stepanovs look like Beckenbauer.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Veron was one of the best midfielders in the world. He just wasn't suited for the Premier League and even less suited for United. For Lazio and Argentina he was insanely good, one of the best passers I've ever seen.
> 
> Worst United signing? The Djemba.


As I said in my post playing in a league that did not suit him, exclusion of better players and fee were my reasons to pick him. I think him having to be played was my main reason as a kid to hate him because he broke up the Giggs, Scholes, Keane, Beckham midfield which was the best midfield Utd has ever and will ever have. I don't agree that Veron was one of the best in the world tbh but he was a great player before United for sure.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



SN0WMAN said:


> Whilst we all wait for this awful international break to be over, *who is the the worst player your team has signed since you started following them?*


Considering we were the kings of buying shite under Freddy Shepard, there's a long list. Worst has to be Jean Alain Boumsong. Not only because he looked like a giraffe on rollerskates but because amazingly we paid £8m+ for a dud that we could have had for free 4 months earlier. At least Titus Bramble got a few goals. Then there's guys like Luque, Marcelino, Xisco, Carl Cort (funny story) and Viana.

Biggest disappointment was Owen. Fleeced the club of so much money and offered very little.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Glauber, Samaras, Vuoso, Peacock, Caicedo, Jo, Branen, Conlon,

Its a toss up, probably a crap load missing...

But for the the King is... LEE BRADBURY.

take the R's out of his surname and you get the point..


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Carl Cort :lmao i remember that guy, terrible player.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Vader13 said:


> Tiabi was terrible, along with Djemba-Djemba, Bebe and Miller - who'd certainly be worthy of players who reached the first team and were awful.
> 
> For the older fans, Will *Prunier* should be the first choice. Possibly the worst defender I've ever seen in my life. Made Igor Stepanovs look like Beckenbauer.


Eric's cousin???


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We need to make a worst team XI one player nominated from all of us, see what the crappest all star team we can make..


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I think Liverpool could put together a first 11 with subs.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I think Liverpool could put together a first 11 with subs.


i've followed City for nearly 30 years, i can name a 23 man squad, and probably a reserve team.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah true city do have alot especially going back into the 90's and early 00's.

Saying that United have a fair few also just the mention of the names Djemba and Miller gives me shudders.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We'll never beat Ali Dia. The saints have this competition in the bag..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> I think Liverpool could put together a first 11 with subs.


Could probably do a reserve squad too :downing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



wkdsoul said:


> We'll never beat Ali Dia. The saints have this competition in the bag..


:lol yep that's a winner, Some uni student trolling souness and the saints.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



haribo said:


> Something you want to tell us, EGame? ep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way that Man City fan doesn't need to specify who 'THE GOAT' is.









Well I think I should bring up the time Joel's picture was posted on here during the summer:



united_07 said:


>


:torres


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> Speaking to French newspaper L'Equipe, Arsenal's Laurent Koscielny has labelled Liverpool's Luis Suarez as a "cheat".
> 
> "Who is the forward I hate to play against? Suarez. He is tiresome to defend against. He cheats, pulls your shirt, gives small blows. You want to kick him but you have to be careful not to receive a red card."
> 
> Koscielny went on to say "Suarez is a player who likes to dive as soon as he feels contact. During a challenge we jostled each other and he fell over."


True dat.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He gives small blows? :wilkins


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hollywood Hams said:


> He gives small blows? :wilkins


















Think everyones covered the worst players for United.

Tiabi, Kleberson, Djembax2, Miller, Veron, Bebe, Obertan. Swear there must be one or two missing in there.


Are there any players that despite being good, and playing for your club, you just hated?

I could never really stand G. Neville as a kid, was always a P. Neville fan.

Can't really stand Nani and Evra at the moment either.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> True dat.


Kos is a whinging cunt :suarez1



Chain Gang solider said:


> I didn't mind Vorinin that much tbh. Wasn't great but I'd definitely say guys like Traore were much worse. Diouf was a dick too.
> 
> Hard to say that since like rush said we have had a shit load of bad player over the years. If fees come into consideration then I'd say downing Is worst than Carroll maybe since I never expected Carroll to even reach his value but thought downing could have done SOMETHING last season


Voronin had 40 games for 6 goals. That is fucking hopeless. Carroll is on a similar rate, a tiny bit better, but a similar rate.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Can't believe no ones mentioned Speedy Gonzales so far


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Think everyones covered the worst players for United.
> 
> Tiabi, Kleberson, Djembax2, Miller, Veron, Bebe, Obertan.* Swear there must be one or two missing in there.
> *
> ...



MANUCHO.

Also Blasphemy :gnev


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Also Blasphemy :gnev


I know. It's not my opinion of him now, believe me.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Downing HAS to be the worst ever player for Liverpool imo.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Remember when people said Manucho was gonna replace and become the new Saha without the injuries :lmao

Well, atleast he didn't seem to get injured as much :side:

Also, Veron was good for us in the Champs League and did improve somewhat in the EPL, had some decent games. Kleberson was unlucky with injury and getting played out of position a fair bit too. As poor as Bellion, Djemba, Miller might have been, nothing comes close to Bebe for me. God awful. What a waste of 7m.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Think everyones covered the worst players for United.
> 
> Tiabi, Kleberson, Djembax2, Miller, Veron, Bebe, Obertan. Swear there must be one or two missing in there.
> 
> ...


SUPERSTAR


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:arry saying bale is in the same class as penaldo and messi

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He is probably joking.
Only an idiot would think that Bale is in the same class as Messi or Ronaldo.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Samoon said:


> Only :arry would think that Bale is in the same class as Messi or Ronaldo.



Fixed




:redknapp


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Samoon said:


> Only :arry and Gareth Bale would think that Bale is in the same class as Messi or Ronaldo.



Fixed again.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Every team's had so many bad transfers. It's hard to narrow it down. Although Bebe does take the biscuit considering the price and his background.

No-one 's mentioned Christian Poulson or Brad Jones? :woy

And since I just like to pile up the misery on Liverpool: Kyrgiakos, Le Tallec, and even though they were free - Konchesky, Degen & Jovanovic. How the fuck did Liverpool ship N'Gog to Bolton for 4m btw? 




Tenacious.C. said:


> Fixed


That's what he said. :


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


> Every team's had so many bad transfers. It's hard to narrow it down. Although Bebe does take the biscuit considering the price and his background.
> 
> *Brad Jones?* :woy
> 
> And since I just like to pile up the misery on Liverpool: *Kyrgiakos*


What on earth? 

THE GREEK was excellent for the first third of his Liverpool career, being pretty much our only aerial threat for one season. After that he was always dependable. 'specially against the big bullies at Stoke. 

Jones was called upon twice during the same season he lost his kid to leukaemia, in one game he saved a penalty and the other was a really handy game against Everton at Wembley. Hardly his fault that for whatever reasons, Reina is undroppable. If you want to base flops entirely on management then Aquilani has to take the cake, and the strudel and some garibaldi biscuits.






JOVANOVIC DA' MAN. That header. :lol What a maneuver!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Jones was always meant to be a backup. I like him tbh, not a great player but he puts in the effort.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

All I think about when I hear, see or read Jovanovic is this:






Roll on Saturday. Need my Chelsea fix.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> All I think about when I hear, see or read Jovanovic is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya, well except the chelsea part :fergie, i'll be sick of you lot by the end of the month since we play you twice in a row?

:lmao that video, Neighbors? always a poor home and away imo :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yep, Neighbours. So awful.

And yep, we play twice in like 3 days. Both at the Bridge. Hopefully Martin GOATkinson can referee both matches :jordan


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I'll take a point and winning the cup match.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> All I think about when I hear, see or read Jovanovic is this:


I refuse to believe that's actual dialogue. Shirley, not? :lol

Has to be a Joel overdub, it just has to be.



Rush said:


> Jones was always meant to be a backup. I like him tbh, not a great player but he puts in the effort.


Yup, and anyway:










This fucking guy. SIX winners medals.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

stuart taylor isn't far behind. 2 prem medals, a community shield and fa cup.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

surely taylor didnt get a medal with city last season, did he even play a league game?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

i presumed all backup keepers who are registered get one. i remember hart, costel and him getting a medal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

_*Don't you still have to have like 6 or 7 appearances in the season to get a medal still?*_


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Need 10 appearances to get a Premier League medal.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


> Every team's had so many bad transfers. It's hard to narrow it down. Although Bebe does take the biscuit considering the price and his background.
> 
> No-one 's mentioned Christian Poulson or Brad Jones? :woy
> 
> ...




Don't forget Voronin. Another free transfer that was asbolutely balls.

Remember my mate was at Liverpool vs Arsenal a few years ago in the League cup (he supports Pool). Saw Vornin in the starting lineup and imediately text me "well we've lost then"


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I can't talk about players at my old club, but I think Bale is a triffic player and we'd love to have him here at whatever club I end up at in the future. :arry


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



5th-Horseman said:


> Don't forget Voronin. Another free transfer that was asbolutely balls.
> 
> Remember my mate was at Liverpool vs Arsenal a few years ago in the League cup (he supports Pool). Saw Vornin in the starting lineup and imediately text me "well we've lost then"


Voronin was already mentioned 8*D

i'll do an XI from just the past few years

Itandje

Degen Kyrgiakos Konchesky

El Zhar Poulsen Spearing Jovanovic

N'Gog Le Tallec Voronin​
or a biggest waste of money XI

Cavalieri

Degen Kyrgiakos Konchesky

Pennant HENDO Adam Aquilani Downing

Keane Carroll​


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Pepe injured?

Arise Enrique.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He would probably do better than Reina atm.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Has anyone read about the business with Jen Chang and the parody twitter account 'Duncan Jenkins'? It's quite a story, and just goes to show you what sort of scum Liverpool FC are.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

In defence of Liverpool (and trust me, I do not like to say that), it seems that was all Chang's work alone.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> Voronin was already mentioned 8*D
> 
> i'll do an XI from just the past few years
> 
> ...


How did I forgot Poulsen my gosh he was garbage.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I guess Rush must really hate Degen & Konchesky to say they're a waste of money.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Players who were free can be a waste of money if they're on big wages. Chamakh being a good example. I have no idea what Konchesky or Degen were on though.

I remember Hull City getting themselves into awful financial bother, and they barely spend anything on transfers. But they brought in lots of older players in on frees (Giovanni, Vennegoor of Hesselink, Bullard, Boateng, etc.)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The George Boateng is the man or atleast he once was.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah, he was a pretty underrated guy for a long time, but by the time he went to Hull he was past it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> :arry saying bale is in the same class as penaldo and messi
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Except he never said that, how dare you slander the good name of :redknapp


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Must have been Rosie.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Actually it was "Former Wales player Mickey Thomas" :kenny

Whereas :arry said:

"He's an amazing talent and he's *after* the Ronaldos and Messis of this world and he's getting better and better," Redknapp told BBC Radio Wales Sport.

Doesn't stop websites like Goal and BBC putting out a sensationalized, bullshit headline though. Trying to slander the reputation of good ole' Arry.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

im 99% certain the story on the beeb left out the word after and put with instead,


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nonsense BBC are the most respectable of sites and media outlets they'd never do that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Nonsense BBC are the most respectable of sites and media outlets they'd never do that.












BBC Sport is usually good though, besides their F1 section and thousands of articles on KP.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Seb loves his Arry :lol

I can't wait for this Saturday. Only thing is, if we win, AVB may commit suicide. I may not like the guy, but I don't want to see him kill himself.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Not the Beeb's fault they never covered up saville american government style.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

fuck i was gonna post a jimmy rapeville reference

borini out for 3 months with a broken bone in his foot


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> fuck i was gonna post a jimmy rapeville reference
> 
> *borini out for 3 months with a broken bone in his foot*


:fergie fault no doubt just like the stoke game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

damn, what will liverpool do now without all those vital and truckloads of borini goals now

time to bring back goal machine BIG ANDEH


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hope rest of the United fans here realise Scholes and Giggs will start vs Stoke.

:fergie


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Hope rest of the United fans here realise Scholes and Giggs will start vs Stoke.
> 
> :fergie


enaldo :kobe2 :jose :terry1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> fuck i was gonna post a jimmy rapeville reference
> 
> borini out for 3 months with a broken bone in his foot


enaldo

Yup that two Striker stuff was always gonna bite us in th. Arse guess guys like Pacheco, Yesil and Morgan will get more shots


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gutted he's out, you might start finishing chances now.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Maybe get N'GOAT back from Bolton for 10 million + Spearing .


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:ibra winning golden foot over pirlo, xavi and drogba

lawls


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He's better than Drogba, but yeah, Xavi and Pirlo > Ibrah. They'll all get in eventually though.

As a point of comparison between the two, Ibrah has more goals, more assists and more trophies than Drogba. I'm guessing all the Anglophiles here will think Drogba is tops and will pull out the silly 'bigger game' argument, but remember that Mourinho once hailed Ibrah as the best striker he's ever worked with.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah ibra had a great last season. look at all those trophies he helped milan win


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

ahh the Internationals are finally over and in a few days we will once again be witnessing Premier League football, it's about time.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> Yeah ibra had a great last season. look at all those trophies he helped milan win


That was his first trophiless season for 9 YEARS.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That wasnt the question

I want to know what he did last year asides from bullying lesser teams and scoring a heck of a lot of goals against them

Where were the goals vs Barca? The goals needed to sink Juve all those times? Where was he when Milan needed him?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

He killed Arsenal :sad:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> That wasnt the question
> 
> I want to know what he did last year asides from bullying lesser teams and scoring a heck of a lot of goals against them
> 
> Where were the goals vs Barca? The goals needed to sink Juve all those times? Where was he when Milan needed him?


Sickening this Zlatan hate absolutely disgusting.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Now there is a real man. Took down Valencia, Napoli, Barca, Bayern in the champions league and Spurs and Liverpool in the FA Cup

A true legend


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

ibra earns more money

eto'o > ibra though


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wilshere and Sagna went 90 today in a friendly. Hot. 

Jack wants to play this weekend vs Norwich. Hooooootttttt.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

They also lost, BIG MAN CRUSHED THEM :terry

also does ibra really earn more? i know for a fact didier is making bank in china


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I heard Drogba and co were going on strike cause they weren't being paid.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> That was his first trophiless season for 9 YEARS.


Sure, if you include the two stripped league titles. FORZA BRIBERY :ibra


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Ibra is one of the finest strikers of the last decade or so. All the prejudiced opinions against Ibra is baffling.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Why is it prejudiced? Why not just take a look at his Champions League record (mainly in the knockout stages)?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

why not take a look at 9 seasons in trophy winning teams?
why not take a look at scoring for 6 different teams in the champions league?
why not look at him scoring in over 50% of his league games over his career?

the guy is absolutely brilliant. technically sublime. whether or not he goes missing in big games doesn't mean that he's not one of the best around.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> whether or not he goes missing in big games doesn't mean that he's not one of the best around.


It does for me. So I don't really care for Ibrahimovic.

I prefer mentally strong players. Not players who hilariously lose all their form, because they aren't big shots in a club like Barcelona.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

well you're going to have to jump off the neymar wagon when he goes to europe then and he descends into FLOPMAR :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Neymar will GOAT once he makes the move to Spain/England. Make not mistake *point finger*

Let me just say, that I don't think Ibra is shit. He is an immense talent. And he is one of the top strikers for certain situations.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sexy Zlatan. God.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Bananas said:


> He's better than Drogba, but yeah, Xavi and Pirlo > Ibrah. They'll all get in eventually though.
> 
> As a point of comparison between the two, Ibrah has more goals, more assists and more trophies than Drogba. I'm guessing all the Anglophiles here will think Drogba is tops and will pull out the silly 'bigger game' argument, but remember that Mourinho once hailed Ibrah as the best striker he's ever worked with.


*How is the big game argument silly? Ibra's talented. There's no debating that but you can't call him one of the best strikers going when he doesn't do it in the big games when it matters. They're the games that set apart the good from the great. He scores a lot of goals against defences of much weaker ability than him. So what when he doesn't do the same against teams who are on his skill level. Don't see how people can hold him in such high regard when he's so poor in the games against great players for great teams. His Champions League record when he comes up against good opposition is all the proof you need. But don't worry, he's now playing in a mickey mouse league where he'll score over 30 goals most likely and win the league and everyone will be applauding him again despite PSG getting knocked out of the Champions League vs the first good team they face and Ibra being ineffective against them.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

There are only few strikers that are better than Ibra tbh.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Neymar will GOAT







dat talent.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lol @ bringing up stripped titles. FORZA BRIBERY.

To back up what Joel was saying, i'm pretty sure he's only ever scored against Arsenal in the Knockout Stages of the Champions League. Less knockout goals than players such as Ivan Helguera and Dirk Kuyt. Milan will probably win it this year though, the last two teams who sold him both replaced him with better players and then won it as soon as they got rid of him :ibra

In spite of that Ibra's a great player, he was really good in the Champions League last season (at the San Siro). Drogba comfortably better because of his numerous trophy winning performances, though. It's hard to like Ibra when he's so hilariously arrogant, no player in football has his head further up his own ass.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Neymar, what a talent, ruined by the fact he's a diving little **** in the league of Suarez and Busqunts.

Also I would say Ibra has had the better career and is a more all round, technically gifted striker, but Drogba's impact in big games shouldn't be counted out. However Drogba is a bit of a sissy for a man his size, unlike Ibra. Hard to split the two, but I'd only just give it to Ibra.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Renegade™;12150700 said:


> Neymar, what a talent, ruined by the fact he's a diving little **** in the league of Suarez and Busqunts.


Half the Man Utd squad dive more than :busquets

Drogba a sissy :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

seb thoughts on us buying biscuits 8*D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Oh do fuck off, Drogba has done some hilarious dives and play acting down the years.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You said sissy for a man of his size, I assumed you meant he got bullied about/wasn't physically imposing enough.

Who wouldn't want arguably the most tactically astute footballer on the planet, Kiz? Good thing he's not going anywhere, and besides, you have GAZ BAZ :busquets :barry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

problem is GAZ BAZ is aging, we need to get SER BIS


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Renegade™ said:


> Neymar, what a talent, ruined by the fact he's a diving little **** in the league of Suarez and Busqunts.


rene, people in glass houses and all that...










ique2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We need GAZ BAZ back in the England team, did you see Renegade's displays against San Marino and Poland? :carrick


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

uh spain didn't play against san marino or poland though ique2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seb said:


> We need GAZ BAZ back in the England team, did you see Renegade's displays against San Marino and Poland? :carrick


What you mean when they cruised 5-0 and got a 1-1 away from home when he had to play against the tactically inept Stevie Starfish?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I mean when we were shit in both games and Carrick was the worst player in both. :carrick

God hurry up and get fit Wilshere.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Another day, another Carrick debate.

What a popular guy :carrick.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

it's not really a debate if everyone knows he's shit 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Are we talking carrick, gerrard, lampard, milner or barry? easily confused when you use "he's shit" when talking about an english midfielder. :terry


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

To be fair, Carrick was horseshit against San Marino and Poland. No need to defend him when there's no actual way of doing so.

Been alright for United this season though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Vader13 said:


> To be fair, Carrick was horseshit against San Marino and Poland. No need to defend him when there's no actual way of doing so.
> 
> Been alright for United this season though.



Not defending him, unless you're talking about renegade.

Myself just pointing out he is one of many shite england players.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Are we talking carrick, gerrard, lampard, milner or *barry*? easily confused when you use "he's shit" when talking about an english midfielder. :terry


how dare you


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:barry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The mediocrity of the English really is quite impressive


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> The mediocrity of the English really is quite impressive


It's quite hilarious and even moreso that most of them play for the top clubs in england.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

But they arent the best players, thats the key difference

Its hardly the cleverlys, the shelveys, the lampards or the lescotts and defoes that make these clubs great

in 2004 to 2010 you could, i'd struggle to imagine united without ferdinand, chlelsea without lampard, liverpool without gerrard. but somehow, english players have gotten even worse. it'll little surprise you find less and less of them as you move up the table


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

because junior development in england is very ordinary, but at least they're looking to change it but imo the full effect of the changes won't be felt for about 10 years at least. it's just nowhere near the levels of germany, spain in particular. so until it catches up to other countries, club will always be poaching young overseas talented if possible.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> But they arent the best players, thats the key difference
> 
> *Its hardly the cleverlys, the shelveys, the lampards or the lescotts and defoes that make these clubs great*
> 
> in 2004 to 2010 you could, i'd struggle to imagine united without ferdinand, chlelsea without lampard, liverpool without gerrard. but somehow, english players have gotten even worse. it'll little surprise you find less and less of them as you move up the table


Your point is valid, but if you put Lampard among those names again, I may have to bring out the ban hammer. Even if you are a Chelsea fan.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lampard has been the soul of Chelsea for years. Bit disrespectful to name him alongside those.

One for our friends down the road courtesy of Paddy Power:










:cool2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hey WWE TNA, Milner got a rating of 7/10 in today's paper and 'ENGLAND STAR MAN'.









Carrick got 4/10 :carrick


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Seb said:


> Half the Man Utd squad dive more than :busquets
> 
> Drogba a sissy :lmao


Man United players do not dive, they make the referee aware of fouls. And in that Welbeck gif you can clearly see the grass tripping him up.

Agree about Lampard. He has been one of the best and most consistent centre-midfielders of the last decade. His scoring record alone during his prime was on a par with very good strikers. There are many 'good' strikers who would have loved to have his goals tally.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I think Lamps is 14 goals away from being Chelsea's all-time top scorer.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hollywood Hams said:


> I think Lamps is 14 goals away from being Chelsea's all-time top scorer.


Not bad for a fat cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hollywood Hams said:


> Hey WWE TNA, Milner got a rating of 7/10 in today's paper and 'ENGLAND STAR MAN'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Papers been the key word in that, not to mention english :terry.

Running around working hard doesn't mean you played well, none of them did.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Actually I admitted the 2 key words....The Sun :downing

The match report was actually really harsh, called England 'DULLARDS' :frustrate Awful paper it is, only the Mirror is worse.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck yes! Been hard sitting through weeks without club football. 

Didn't even catch a single international match due to school stuffs. 

Can't wait to see us in action. Our game against Spurs should be an interesting one. I can only hope we continue our good run of form. The fact that it's at White Hart Lane makes it even more intriguing. Will be sweet to beat AVB and co on their turf.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



lolwut :wilkins


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

English players have, for years, been carried by their technically superior foreign team mates at club level. At national level this becomes obvious.

Then again, they could be Brazil 1970 and Hodgson would still make them play for the draw the useless cunt.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I actually think England play more boring football than Stoke. The only difference is England play it around the back four for 10 minutes before actually going forward whilst we just get it straight to the strikers.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



haribo said:


> lolwut :wilkins


Did you make that?









Glad to see the campaign is gathering momentum. GRAIG OUT :kean


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hollywood Hams said:


> Did you make that?


MGM & Sony did. :side:


Gareth Barry as James Bond in Red Devils May Care.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

The World Cup Is Not Enough :barry

Live and Let Suarez Die :suarez2


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cassano Royale.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Diamonds are for Evra :evra


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

From Russia with Vagner Love.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You Only Dive Twice


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

who cares fm beta :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://newsthump.com/2012/10/17/eng...rowd-taunts-by-being-black-claims-serbian-fa/

:kobe


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> The Serbian FA has denied there were any racist chants before and during the England Under-21 match in Krusevac and insisted that some of the England players spent the entire game being blatantly black.


laughable


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Good thing they weren't blatantly green or we'd have an international incident on our hands


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> laughable


Well considering it's obviously a satirical article that's probably a good thing?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dyer-nother Day


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Your point is valid, but if you put Lampard among those names again, I may have to bring out the ban hammer. Even if you are a Chelsea fan.


2002 to 2011 Lampard is God

But playing him today, unless its in an advanced attacking position, would slow down any team's attack

Im sorry but England shouldnt be calling in a 34 year old to save their asses.

Yeah I felt bad for naming him with those, but im sorry, he shouldnt be starting for England.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Magsimus said:


> Lampard has been the soul of Chelsea for years. Bit disrespectful to name him alongside those.
> 
> One for our friends down the road courtesy of Paddy Power:
> 
> ...


:argh:


im excited for the derby, but I doubt we'll win. AJ/Sess/McClean haven't been on form consistently yet and no cattermole in midfield makes us fall apart. i saw shola in the gate the other day too, should've broken his legs :side:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...much-worse-than-footballers-on-the-pitch.html

BIG SAM, EVEN BIGGER BULLSHIT



Mr. Snrub said:


> who cares fm beta :mark:












Seems legit :wenger


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

not bad for the 4th best lb in england


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Macheda being linked with Liverpool :torres


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Renegade™ said:


> You Only Dive Twice


You Only Pass The Ball Forwards Twice (In Your Entire Career) :carrick

Okay I'm done now. Sup SCARED COWARD Shep :mon


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:carrick to :yaya with shit backpassing

daniel craig as michel carrichica

:yaya as :yaya


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I would rep you with the Yaya head but I'm waiting until tomorrow to rep you with something West Brom related. :torres


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverpool being linked with Kevin Prince Boateng. Please and thank you


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liverlulz


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Liverpool being linked with Kevin Prince Boateng. Please and thank you


yeah, thats what liverpool need. another advanced player who cant finish


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Watching Sheffield Wednesday-Leeds. Ross Barkley looks such a classy player.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Goldwinger with James Milner as the antagonist. :barry



Hank Scorpio said:


> Liverpool being linked with Kevin Prince Boateng. Please and thank you


I will support this if he brings Melissa Satta with him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Leeds fans. Scum of the earth.


----------



## Jamil (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*



Hollywood Hams said:


> Vidic can only foul, that's all he can do.


*This.*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*






Just why.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

holy fuck yeah. what. the fuck.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What kind of stupid twat must you be to do that?, especially when the game is being televised its not as if you are going to get away with it


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Aaron Crawley his name is.



> The 20-year-old from Blenheim Square, Cheltenham, was been banned from every football ground in the country when he was 16 after he was caught at the centre of 200-strong riot at Leeds' Elland Road ground.
> 
> http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co...an-ban-breach/story-13251413-detail/story.htm


That was last september as well.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah saw that on SSN right after the goal was scored. Bloody idiot. doubt he even made it out of the stadium without getting arrested.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Aaron Crawley his name is.
> 
> 
> 
> That was last september as well.


Seats thrown, too. Why always Leeds? 









_
"I AM not a hooligan, I just want to go back to watching Leeds play."_

Those were the words of Aaron Cawley who was found guilty of breaching his football banning order for the *third *time.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Just why.


Cops should hold him while keeper gets a free dig.. Preferably a goal kick to the nuts.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LOL at this Aaron Crawley cunt.

Take a look at his facebook. Tells you everything you need to know. (Aaron liked sluts)

http://www.facebook.com/Leedsvbates


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Jones rightfully BERRYING the whole lot of them. Normally you can be guilty of generalising based on the minority, but that majority of that fanbase are vermin. Worst in the country by a distance.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Jones rightfully BERRYING the whole lot of them. Normally you can be guilty of generalising based on the minority, but that majority of that fanbase are vermin. Worst in the country by a distance.


It is tight between then and Milwall for worst fans, world would be a better place if these 2 teams went out of existence


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Come at us Tottenham and AVB!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

USE CORRECT THREADS MOTHERFUCKERS.

You made me look stupid now :sad:

Seriously can't wait for tomorrow. If we win...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

DiMatteo will crush AVB, just like we crushed spurs last season at wembley


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If we beat Spurs I'll be so happy. If we smash Spurs I will cry tears of pure joy.

Reckon we're gonna go with Mazacar?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Just why.


:lol :lol and this folks is why footy fans get labeled, he's so stupid it's brilliant.

Complete and Utter Tool. Kirkland didn't cover himself in glory going down like he got right hooked by mike tyson, shame Ian Walker isn't kicking about he would have smacked the prick back.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> If we beat Spurs I'll be so happy. If we smash Spurs I will cry tears of pure joy.
> 
> Reckon we're gonna go with Mazacar?


I'm actually irrationally afraid Spurs will win. I was more confident about the CL final than this. Weird. I'm just worried Torres will have a fucking nightmare and miss easy chance after easy chance.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Suso signs a new contract :hb


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

El Hadji Diouf on Steven Gerrard stating that Diouf didn't give it his all while at Liverpool.

"Steven Gerrard's words? It is jealousy," Diouf told L'Equipe. "I was the most important man at that time and I had everyone at my feet."

Really? Everyone at your feet?

Closest he'll ever have to people being at his feet is when he's going up an escalator.

Deluded twat.

EDIT: Good on Suso. I give them 3 years before Madrid come calling.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Diouf's a despicable cunt, probably just wants some attention.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Faraday said:


> Diouf's a despicable cunt, probably just wants some attention.


Didn't he captain Leeds last night? No surprise what happened then.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

but Diouf made the PELE 100. Gerrard didn't :troll


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Hank you missed the best part of that article tbh 



> He added: 'I once took a private jet with Maradona. He shook my hand and told me he'd enjoyed (watching me play). That makes me happy.'
> 
> Senegal capped Diouf 69 times and he said: 'Back in Senegal, I'm a demi god. People went and burned tyres simply because I wasn't picked for the play-off against Ivory Coast.'


:torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sounds like somebody is a little bit insecure. Overcompensating much?

"I am a good player. I am a good player. I am a good player. I am a good player"


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

To be fair that whole article is garbage. Hated that cunt when we signed him and still do to this day.

In other news, we need to strait up dick Reading at home.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

A win at anfield is almost impossible nowadays




especially for liverpool :troll


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Redead said:


> A win at anfield is almost impossible nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Under normal circumstances I would disagree and slag Chelsea but seeing as how Arsenal has won the same number of games at Anfield as us in 2012 I won't.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Typical racist Liverpool fans hating on an African player 8*D

Nah, I kid, Diouf is a mega-prick. Although I hate to give him too much attention as he seems to love himself in the role of the pantomime villain.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



> Emmanuel Adebayor has held heart-to-heart talks with Tottenham manager Andre Villas-Boas over his unhappiness at a lack of first-team football.
> Following a protracted summer transfer saga, Adebayor joined Spurs from Manchester City after last season's successful loan spell.
> But he has grown frustrated at White Hart Lane, having made just three substitute appearances.
> He arrived expecting to be the club's first-choice central striker, but has had to play second fiddle to in-form Jermain Defoe.
> ...


tee hee


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I need us to win today. Way too much riding on it. Fuck the points I have Cole and Hazard in my FF team and I really need to make up ground to get up to first.

In an all time "Twat XI" Diouf would have a starting place and probably be captain. Horrendous human being, makes Joey Barton actually look mildly pleasant by comparison.

EDIT: And seriously the Tottenham transfer policy is horrendously bad. They do the Real Madrid thing of buying quality players for no other reason than to line the bench, but have the added dimension of not actually winning anything in the process. I can hardly talk from the ivory tower about transfer policy, but christ.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

http://www.thedaisycutter.co.uk/201...-carrick-should-never-play-for-england-again/

renegate will enjoy this :carrick


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Diouf is one of the nicest footballers outside of the game!

Ex Bolton goalkeeper coach Fred Barber got us some tickets for a Bolton game in like 2006 or 07 and we got to meet some of the players after, and the only one to make a big effort with us was Diouf, always liked him ever since...Massive cunt on the pitch though.

Hate today, Manure away, always laugh it off as a non game all season as I know we'll get dicked but for some reason when the game comes I always have belief we're going to get a result  then United score after like 5 minutes and I'm miserable for the rest of the week. First time since promotion I haven't got tickets, just hope I don't run into some "united fans" later on tonight...seems less of them now City won the title though :suarez1


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

AVB vs. Di Matteo .

Shits about to go down.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

left United out of my multi. Have a feeling that Stoke could pinch some points considering United has been playing woefully (yeah i am aware that we've been worse in terms of results 8*D).


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea better beat Spurs. We will never hear the end of it from AVB if he wins. 

Also we need a win bad today. Seriously we have to at least ducking Reading. Even its it 1-0


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*La Liga has been a little boring lately, so I've decided to go back and watch PL games. PL is a much more competitive league anyway.

Really looking forward to Chelsea x Spurs.*


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Honestly wanted to say the same thing about AVB. He reminds me of a guy who has recently been fired from WWE and does a shoot video slagging off who he was working for. The comparison is also valid as absolutely no one gives a shit apart from him and about 5 other people.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> tee hee


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Doesn't change the fact that AVB still got treated poorly by the club. Amusing to see all the mad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I don't want to lose this game at all. But I am kinda intrigued in what AVB's reaction will be if Spurs win. Will he consider his career complete and retire in the post press conference?

Nah Rush. Shit results = the boot. FA Cup and Champions League wins vindicates the decision. Silly to say otherwise. Very silly.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> Doesn't change the fact that AVB still got treated poorly by the club. Amusing to see all the mad.




And he managed the club badly. 

AVB isn't some kind of martyr figure. He was a manager who Abramovich paid through the nose for who, yes, didn't get all the support he needed from players/management. But also (in a massive point people choose to generally ignore) deployed innane tactics that didn't fit in any way shape or form with the players he had at his disposal. Playing a defence anchored at the halfway line with "pacemeisters" like John Terry was fucking stupid. Benching Frank Lampard in favour of an unproven, un-tested Spanish youngster was fucking stupid. Completely failing to man manage _anyone_ at the club sucessfully was fucking stupid. Trying to play fluid, Barca-esque football with Didier Drogba up front was fucking stupid. Alienating solid players like Anelka and Alex to the extent that they asked to leave the club, when we had a thin squad was fucking stupid. 

And most of all the fact he never addressed any of the issues that was causing us to lose and draw most of our games and the fact he denied anything was going wrong and effectively hoped that by putting his fingers in his ear and going "LALALALA" things were going to turn around.

AVB is a good manager, undoubtedly. He sure as hell didn't show it with us though. Claiming he was some poor figure ousted by the evil players and ruthless Abramovich is a woefully innacurate claim. These things go both ways and AVB was not living up to his end of the bargain either. The proof is always in the pudding, an FA cup and the Champions League. I would say without equivocation that we would have not won either if he had stayed the season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

he was the wrong manager for the time. if he arrived off the back of lampard/drogba/terry all being gone he'd have been more successful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

NO BALE OR DEMBELE :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Joel said:


> Nah Rush. Shit results = the boot. FA Cup and Champions League wins vindicates the decision. Silly to say otherwise. Very silly.


obviously he still had you in the FA cup and CL, and you guys were what, 4th? 5th? when he got the chop. Results wise you weren't too much better without him. For the record, I'm not saying AVB would have won you guys the CL (he wouldn't have), and i'm not saying he had no role in his own demise but you cannot try and argue that the club didn't treat him poorly.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Liking our lineup. On form Mikel/Ramires in the pivot is the right way to go, only thing I'm slightly concerned about is the lack of a Terry/Lampard as leader. Who is our 3rd choice captain incidentally? Cech?

Edit: And rush, no one is saying that. But the comment you put was solely about how he was treated badly, which was not one iota of the entire problem for the reasons I posted earlier.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

time for BRAVE SPURS to ignite


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah, Cech is our third captain.



Rush said:


> obviously he still had you in the FA cup and CL, and you guys were what, 4th? 5th? when he got the chop. Results wise you weren't too much better without him. For the record, I'm not saying AVB would have won you guys the CL (he wouldn't have), and i'm not saying he had no role in his own demise but you cannot try and argue that the club didn't treat him poorly.


We just lost at West Brom. Got battered in Naples, so it looked like we were going out of the CL. Couldn't be Birmingham at home in the FA Cup... It wasn't looking good. The dressing room was lost. It had been for a while.

I don't think the club had any choice. It's the players who you should blame. Not the club. The club tried to back him. Roman told the players it was their fault that he had to sack AVB.

But don't think that AVB was innocent in all of this. He was not intelligent enough to manage that Chelsea side. Di Matteo on the other hand was and pulled the squad back together.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LOLNOBALE. Fuck my fantasy team sure.

I was sure Spurs would win this, 100% sure. Now fuck it, Chelsea will win.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

When i say Chelsea treated him like shit i'm talking players included Joel and as i said, AVB wasn't blameless.



5th-Horseman said:


> Edit: And rush, no one is saying that. But the comment you put was solely about how he was treated badly, which was not one iota of the entire problem for the reasons I posted earlier.


Joel has said it in the past and his post above isn't arguing along your point either. Di Matteo doing well doesn't change the fact that AVB was treated like shit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lloris benched again...Thank you AVB


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Wife having a kid, get your fucking priorities right donkey kong. Fantasy team > Spurs > Family. Fuck sake.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> Joel has said it in the past and his post above isn't arguing along your point either. Di Matteo doing well doesn't change the fact that AVB was treated like shit.




I said naff all about Di Matteo, and you appear to be ignoring the fact that his tactics and man management were crap as well. Saying he was outed solely because he was treated like shit holds absolutely no water with me. I guess Steve Kean was thrown out solely because he was treated like shit then? And Owen Coyle?

So was it not to do at all about his performance as manager then Rush??. The shit results were nothing to do with it then??


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kiz pretty much put it best. He just was the wrong manager at the wrong time in the end. He knew he needed to phase the older guys out but he did it all too soon and caused morale issues. Di Matteo is doing it the way AVB should have done. He is to blame more than the club although the club players didn't help the majority of everything that went wrong was his fault. Think about it if Roman had kept Him on to the end of the season where would Chelsea be right now?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Jesus christ, you guys are from England yet you cannot read the fucking language. I never said he did nothing wrong (in fact i said he had blame or words to that effect, twice). I merely made the point that he got treated like shit. Thus my point being you can't blame him for having a go at Chelsea if he wants to.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*He was a disaster at Chelsea. The turnaround since they got Di Matteo in says everything. Really hope Chelsea hammer him today.*


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Saw the "AVB wasn't blameless" bit. Sorry Rush totally missed it. 

Fair enough then, that's all I was asking. I don't think it was unreasonable to ask considering 


> Doesn't change the fact that AVB still got treated poorly by the club. Amusing to see all the mad.


Basically implies that him being treated poorly was without foundation.


Back to the match.

God Jamie Redknapp is dross



> Well I did think Tottenham would win it, but maybe Chelsea could win it"


No shit you utter, utter idiot.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

You don't see Lampard angry about being on the bench a lot anymore. Wanna know why? Man management. Roberto Di Matteo. Roberto Di Matteo not being a retard.

Edit: LOL at AVB smiling and shaking every Chelsea staff and sub hand. The fall out of this match is going to be hilarious if either team win.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Rush said:


> Jesus christ, you guys are from England yet you cannot read the fucking language.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

watched that movie for about the 10th time the other day. Good stuff.



5th-Horseman said:


> Saw the "AVB wasn't blameless" bit. Sorry Rush totally missed it.
> 
> Fair enough then, that's all I was asking. I don't think it was unreasonable to ask considering
> 
> ...


was only pointing out that he still has a reason to be upset. I didn't think i needed to go into everything about his tenure at the club just to make that point 8*D


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It didn't come across that way to me. Hence why I put up the reasons why he was fired apart from evil Abramovich and our team of wankers.


Mikel with the SKILLZ.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What a BOSS Mikel is becoming.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Mikel with dat' proness!

Poor A. Cole :lol*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

No Bale or Demebele is a load of shit. Bollocks to both of them.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Tottenham's counter attacks are not the same without Bale.*


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Yeah what happened to Mikel??

He was absolutely appauling when I was at the Community Shield game, he suddenly looks like a competent football player, which is a hell of a transformation.

Undoubtedly now he will "do the Mikel" later in the match, which comprises of passing repeatedly to the opposition.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

OH MY FUCK!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*Holy crap what a volley, fucking brilliant!*


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

HOLY SHIT!! LOVELY VOLLEY


We have bossed the opening 15, brilliant technique for a central defender though 1/2 goal ratio :lmao


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That's a pretty awesome strike from Cahill.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

It was a BRAVE strike from the former VILLA youngster.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Shocking yellow from Bran. Christ if you _are_ going to dive at least do a better job than that.


Spurs much better since conceeding sadly.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

That goal from Gary was pretty amazing. Would love to see the reaction of AVB if he losses this match.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

"It's not my fault, the players weren't playing for me."

Edit: :lmao who was that Spurs player falling over the barricade?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Samoon said:


> That goal from Gary was pretty amazing. Would love to see the reaction of AVB if he losses this match.


*He's going to come up with the most ridiculous bullshit excuses and opinions, like he did when he was in FC Porto. The guy is a scrub.

Edit: what the hell was that from Dempsey, ruined the whole counter-attack.

Friedel is still class at his age.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Dempsey is the worst counter attacking player of all the times. Holy fuck.

Spurs are useless without Bale, they need him and Lennon to play their system effectively. They'd have been better of starting Andros Townsend.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Oh god Mata, that was awful.

We need to get to half time, Spurs improving.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Sigurdsson has been complete shite. Chelsea have been impressive again.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Eva :datass

Hard to tell if Chelsea have defended brilliantly or Spurs been very poor Attacking


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

10 of us doing a first goalscorer bet at work and I got Torres out the hat. Thankfully not enough people in it for it to reach Cahill so the bet carries on.

Come on EL NINO!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Cahill my man!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

FUCKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Who replaced the team at half time?. We're playing like Tranmere Rovers at the moment.

I'm having horrible preminitions that Luiz is going to do something monumentally stupid in the second half.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

DEFOE!

AVB LIKE A BAUSS


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Chelsea can't handle the pressing high up the pitch. A bit like us.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If Aaron Lennon meant to do that then he's a fucking genius

AVB is trolling Chelsea again


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

*TACTICAL GENIUS AVB *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

GOATVB. tactical genius :lol


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



danny_boy said:


> If Aaron Lennon meant to do that then he's a fucking genius
> 
> AVB is trolling Chelsea again


Pretty sure Lenon aimed at goal with that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

blink and you would've missed FLOPZARD's game


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Lampard should be next, midfield is not functioning for 20 minutes now.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Not losing to AVB, thank god.

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Holy fuck, Defoe's in GOAT mode in this half.

WTF WAS THAT TORRES? :downing

MATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! THIS IS INCREDIBLE!

Snrub, did you see FlopZard with that dem pass?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Does Mata even WOAT?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> blink and you would've missed FLOPZARD's game




*ahem.


What a fucking game. Bricking it even though we are back infront.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Take a bow Eden Hazard what an inch perfect through ball


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

pass was helped with gallas' absolutely clueless defending (shocker)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Nvm.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Come on now dude, that pass was inch perfect. Not his best game mind, but 2 assists in a game where he isn't playing well is fine by me. This is so close at the moment, going to get closer now Adebayour is on I would imagine.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Luiz with that huge header lol. 

Mata should have done the 4-2 now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

MATA scores.

Edit: Lol I am late.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



5th-Horseman said:


> Come on now dude, that pass was inch perfect. Not his best game mind, but 2 assists in a game where he isn't playing well is fine by me. This is so close at the moment, going to get closer now Adebayour is on I would imagine.


it was, but if gallas takes 2 steps to his left it doesn't go near mata.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gallas has been hilarious.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Well yes, but you could come up with endless scenarios of "ifs" can't you?. 


Really not sure how to close this out tactically. Could totally see us throwing on a more defensive sub and then conceeding. Saying that Romeu for Oscar might be my bet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

yes, the if is to display how badly he was defending. the pass would've been stopped by any good defender.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

This is awesome.

Lol at Kyle Walker needlessly booting the ball at Mata when he was off the field. What if he'd missed? Would've struck a spurs fan full force in the face!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I can't be arsed to get into an argument about hypothetical situations with hypothetical defenders. It's entirely pointless because you can't prove or disprove anything. 

Surprised to see Sturridge come on, thought it would be Frank or Romeu, really hope we can close this out and not provide any openings like with Giroud against Arsenal.


EDIT: Oh my god Cech, that was close.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Awful keeping from Cech. Adebayor has just come on to have a public huff.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Torres is far too inconsistent, one day he can be on fire, the next he is a complete impotent. You can't go for the title with him in his current form IMO. The Hulk deal in the summer could have been the solution. 

Mata with his best performance this year so far. 4-2. All him. Great game. Terry was missing. Lampard needs to play more. The Mata/Hazard chemistry is going to push this season.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTURIDGE


And that is surely a wrap.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Mata is unstoppable.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Great pair of away derby wins for Chelsea. They look much better than I gave them credit for at the start of the season. Fair play.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha kyle walker

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Suck it Walker. Deserved that for what he did before. Not fit to lace Mata's boots. 

Somehow a terrible bit of skill by Ramires ends up in a goal :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Spurs are so shit. How the fuck did we lose to them.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Spurs are so shit. How the fuck did we lose to them.


Dembele and Bale happened


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Adebayor's been WOATING since he came on.

Great to see Sturrigde score. 

If only we can get Torres clicking... :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Proud of our second half perfprmance. Hopefully Dembele and Bale back for our next game.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

What a game, really thought we were sunk when Spurs came out the block in the 2nd half.

Still think we are going to lose against United, but this and Arsenal are 6 massive points.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

I actually went into the game thinking that a Chelsea win would be better for Arsenal, so I figured that I'd prefer a Chelsea victory. But when watching the game I just couldn't help but want Spurs to batter that vile, hideous, obscene club. Horrible club, horrible fans. Watching Sturridge do his arrogant dance after scoring a tap in makes me want to vomit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Might as well make a cameo here. Brilliant result. One that hopefully means we will be up there competing for the title at the end of the season. Juan Mata is brilliant, been scoring left and right recently. Easily my favorite Chelsea player at the moment. Nice scare from Spurs but a thrilling comeback. (Y)

Might have to post more often since the season is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Never in doubt when we have JUAN special player.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Chelsea need to be humbled.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Probably would of been a totally different game if Bale and Dembele were playing but then again saying that if Torres played as half as good as he did at Liverpool then he probably would bagged himself a couple of goals.

But Chelsea have done the job they needed to do and for the first time this season I'm saying that Chelsea are Title Contenders


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Thought Lennon was brilliant today as well as Defoe. First half I don't think we deserved anything but the opening 20 in the second, we were brilliant, great start with the Gallas goal (doesn't make up for how shocking he was and has been this year), then Defoe scored and we sort of just stopped attacking, made no sense.

It was a shame Dembele and Bale didn't play as the match probably would of and could of been a lot better with both teams then arguably at full strength, but Chelsea were class and it obviously showed, Hazard, Mata, Oscar and Torres would frighten anyone.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If Terry plays, the defence for those set pieces wouldn't have been so retarded. We don't realise how important he is until he is gone.

If Bale and Dembele plays, well we probably don't win this.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



5th-Horseman said:


> What a game, really thought we were sunk when Spurs came out the block in the 2nd half.
> 
> Still think we are going to lose against United, but this and Arsenal are 6 massive points.


Are we playing away from home? That would only be the scenario I see us losing. With our current form, you can't tell tbh. 

Not getting carried away though. The game against United should be our biggest test of the season thus far. If we get beat them, oh well :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck I love Mata :mark: That pass from Hazard for the winner was so :mark: Oscar not at his creative best, but industrious as ever. Ramires being awesome as usual. Mikel continues to look good.

This midfield :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Chelsea need to be humbled.


not today!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Gallas fucking sucks. Glad he isn't at Arsenal anymore.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Does anybody have any idea why Nigel Atkins keeps dropping Ricky Lambert?

Boruc starting :mark: the return of the Holy Goalie in British football


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Well, this is concerning....


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

hey i just realised something

AVB did something he knows best today. conceding around around the 85th minute!

Just like old days


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

LOL watched the match from 2-1 Spurs and how they were winning, god knows. 

Gallas = :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

AVB actually being humble in the post match interview. I respect that. Hopefully he forgets about us now and focuses on Spurs.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Chelsea/United is at Stamford Bridge. PL game, then League Cup game a few days later. I'd gladly take the 3 points over the league cup tie


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We need to make sure we beat Shakhtar before even thinking about United.

Mata has 3 goals and 5 assists in the last 4 Premier League games. Wizard tbh.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Shakhtar are fucking dangerous, theyre undefeated since benfica knocked them out of the Cl, LAST YEAR in novmmber

at one point they had a run of 25 straight wins!

bout time we won a game vs united, AVB got us killed by them


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

:rooney


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

really think it's close to time for bobby to get over mario


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

well who could afford or buy him

asides from PSG and the russian racist league


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fucking hell, we're shit. Every time we attack there doesn't appear to be any options, every time Stoke attack they nearly score.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

We're a fucking joke. Welbeck cannot play on the left. Ever.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Fuck that, WE'RE AMAZING!!!

Lovely seeing that combo of assist and scorer.



Irish Jet said:


> We're a fucking joke. Welbeck cannot play on the left. Ever.


I thought Welbeck was one of our better players so far. Though that doesn't actually mean anything.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

1-0. beautiful ball from Suarez and a really well placed finish from RAHEEM. Thats good, b/c we were looking flat before that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

we're better off playing micah at cb and zaba at rb than kompany at the moment. absolutely woeful and another massive error costs us milner.

8 fouls by us in 30 mins too and mario on a yellow. this is fucked.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

mario on yellow with 60 minutes to go?

this wont end well. WBA know this and will exploit it


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Radio Raheem and Luis are bossing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Suarez diving and winning a free kick almost got a bigger cheer than the goal :downing


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Anark said:


> I thought Welbeck was one of our better players so far. Though that doesn't actually mean anything.


This. Welbeck been one of our better players although our centre midfield being over ran by Charlie fucking Adam shows how being one of our better players doesn't mean much.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

Scholes needs to come off, he just keeps kicking people.

RVP is just the sex.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

If Suarez is actually injured here and not play acting then we are really screwed. Time for some young strikers to step up, OR play a 4-6-0 with RAHEEM - Suso - Assaidi with Gerrard/Allen and Sahin in behind :argh:


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*



Irish Jet said:


> Scholes needs to come off, he just keeps kicking people.
> 
> *RVP is just the sex.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

playing well, but 12 fouls for a yellow and a red is particularly worrying. brom have 3 yellows from 5 fouls interestingly enough. mario, while playing well, is at his frustrating best. should be sent off, but minutes before dances through 3 players and goes close to scoring. if only he wasn't so stupid...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Rooney has scored half of all the goals scored in the six games that kicked off at 3pm.

I'm not afraid to say that RVP is indeed THE SEX.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

RVP is defo the sex, full ****.

Scoring from 2 crosses vs stoke :fergie


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Welbeck should have 5 in this game. Jesus.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

LOL, so fucking typical


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

The Rolls Royce is more of a Ford Fiesta these days.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Where are you United fans watching this?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Marty Vibe said:


> Where are you United fans watching this?


DAT NET.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Gwan Shane!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

4-2 yurrr.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Long has had an excellent season. Delighted for him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

EDIN DZEKO, SUPER SUBOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

always always always dzeko. Fuck him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I fucking hate Dzeko.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

From the BBC website:



> And Jason Roberts, who did not wear a Kick it Out t-shirt in the warm-up, is on for Reading against Liverpool, getting warm applause from the home fans.


:lmao


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Nigel Adkins needs to get his ass in the unemployment line NOW. Rickie Lambert should be the first man picked for Southampton, instead he starts on the bench, we dominate the first half and have no one in the front third to do jack shit. Adkins has cost us so many point this season with his "smart" managing that we should be top half easy, and thats with a piece of shit defence. So fucking frustrating.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDIN

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDIN

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDIN

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDIN

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDIN

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDIN

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDIN

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDIN

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDIN

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDIN

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDIN


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

He's only gone and scored again

SUPER SUB DZEKO!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Fuck Dzeko. That is all.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Winning at home is overrated anyways)*

lol. Dzeko again. Every time. Guy's worth a million points these days.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Oh well, that's my piss/*** break during MOTD tonight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Solid win but that should've been a 5-0 win rather than a nervy 1-0. Brad Jones had a very good game at keeper which i'm pleased about.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

BRAVE 10 MAN CITY

EDIN DZEKO, HE SCORES WHEN WE NEED


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

How on earth did West Brom get overloaded 3 to 1 on the break when their opponents have 10 men? Dear oh dear.

Good to watch though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

lukaku GOATing this shit

hitting bicycle kicks for fun


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

performance of CHAMPIONS.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

lol at the idea that Saints should be 'top half easy', what planet are you living on?. Eight games into the season and you've played Citeh, United and Arsenal. Rule those games out and you can win a possible 15 points from five games, needing 12 to be in the top half considering goal differences.

Your manager has just got you promoted twice in a row and you expect to win four out of five competitive games with what is essentially a championship squad sprinkled with a couple prem players? Give him a break.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Wilshere back in the Arsenal squad :mark: :lions:

Feel like another hammering could be on the way for Norwich, sorry AndreBaker. Really hoped they'd do well.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> performance of CHAMPIONS.


Absolutely. 

Outrageous result, 10 men, 0-1 down. City's league this season. Guaranteed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Irish Jet said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Outrageous result, 10 men, 0-1 down. City's league this season. Guaranteed.


oh you


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

one man disagrees

:mata

GET US A FUCKING JUAN SMILIE


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I always wonder why Dzeko doesn't start cause I liked him at Wolfsburg but then I remember he's shit for City unless he comes off the bench. :no:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*










dat vision and class on the non dominant side


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I fear that we will get a right bumming today...again. Turner has been a disaster so far this season so any pacey striker should have a good game against him. Bassong has been solid but is prone to the odd mistake. Our full backs are slow and there to be gotten at.

Worried about the constant omission of David Fox, our best passer and midfield play maker from deep. BJ and Tettey might win the ball a few times today but will probably give it straight back.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

so why is rio going to be 'dealt with' by :fergie for choosing not to wear a shirt?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

rio hates white people. and black people with white insides

mata is the spanish messi


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



God™;12158661 said:


> dat vision and class on the non dominant side


Good pass but Gallas DEFO the worse defender in the league by a fucking mile.

He even knew where that ball was going as well. :lmao



Redead said:


> one man disagrees
> 
> :mata
> 
> GET US A FUCKING JUAN SMILIE


I'm sorry yeah but if he gets one, the little guy in my sig gets one too.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



TheF1BOB said:


> Good pass but *Gallas DEFO the worse defender in the league by a fucking mile*.
> 
> He even knew where that ball was going as well. :lmao


I'm willing to bet that your opinion will change in two hours time.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



AndreBaker said:


> I'm willing to bet that you're opinion will change in two hours time.


LOL Norwich could spring a surprise. You never know. 

Highly unlikely though. :wenger


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

In fairness to Gallas, he basically has to mark two players there because Walker is nowhere to be seen and the midfield is up the field somewhere. Who the hell was tracking the run?


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

If Dzeko can't get a start at City we'll take him at Anfield.

I'm starting to think our players are having bets on who can miss the most chances. Still, a win is a win right now. Derby next week ep


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



God™ said:


> In fairness to Gallas, he basically has to mark two players there because Walker is nowhere to be seen and the midfield is up the field somewhere. Who the hell was tracking the run?


so basically they suffered from a high line? 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

if you ask me nicely/give me gobbies then i may make a Mata smiley :hendo (yes, hendo got one before Mata ;D)


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



God™ said:


> In fairness to Gallas, he basically has to mark two players there because Walker is nowhere to be seen and the midfield is up the field somewhere. Who the hell was tracking the run?


Yeah, their defending was comical in the second half (didn't see the first). 

Can't get over they were winning as well.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

You know what, I can see us losing today. We always play shite every time we come back from the international break.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

we need more ashley cole's on twitter and less joey philosophical pretentious bullshit barton's


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Fuck yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Mannone you fucking cunt.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I had a feeling Norwich might give Arsenal problems.

I had them in my accumulator, but lets just say that doesn't mata anymore. :kobe2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> so why is rio going to be 'dealt with' by :fergie for choosing not to wear a shirt?


Fergie:


> At the press conference yesterday I spoke to the press about it. It is embarrassing for me. He will be dealt with, no doubt about that.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Fucking hate this. Norwich against 99% of the teams in this league will play open/attractive football. But today? Put everybody behind the ball and wish for the best. Typical anti-football approach against the Arsenal this is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Anark said:


> Fergie:


oh the poor bastard. after all the times he's embarrassed himself you'd think he'd be used to it by now


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



TheF1BOB said:


> Fucking hate this. Norwich against 99% of the teams in this league will play open/attractive football.
> 
> But today? Put everybody behind the ball and wish for the best.
> 
> Typical anti-football approach to Arsenal.


Not this season with Hughton in charge. We play rigid and defensively. Don't try and flatter yourselves by thinking this is an exception, we've been largely unimaginative in every game. The difference today is that Turner is being baby sat by Bassong (Barnett's exclusion also helps) for the first time, therefore he's playing okay and not making dumb errors.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Has Gervinho ever heard of a first time ball? He seems to want to hold it for five minutes every time he gets a touch.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Turner had to score there. Shocking effort.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

He continues to piss me off.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Gervinho needs to be dropped. Fucking useless he is.



AndreBaker said:


> Not this season with Hughton in charge. We play rigid and defensively. Don't try and flatter yourselves by thinking this is an exception, we've been largely unimaginative in every game. The difference today is that Turner is being baby sat by Bassong (Barnett's exclusion also helps) for the first time, therefore he's playing okay and not making dumb errors,


Well I still hate it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Redead said:


> one man disagrees
> 
> :mata
> *
> GET US A FUCKING JUAN SMILIE*






























Seabs, you have work to do :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

How is Gervinho a footballer? And why is he in my FF team?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I hate it too mate...unless City win today that is, lol.

And thank fuck for Gervinho's clown shoes, Turner was on his arse again at that free kick, lol.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

HT: Norwich deserve to be in the lead. Everybody for Arsenal is shit except for Cazorla but that isn't really surprising now, is it?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Not so sure that we deserve the lead, being level would be a fair reflection of the game so far. We're only in front due to a poor goalkeeping error rather than any real endeavour or creativity. Hoolahan, Holt and Bassong have been our best players which is no real suprise.

If Arsenal get out of first gear then they should score fairly early in the second half. We are really deep and with our defence that's asking for trouble because we're prone to making stupid mistakes in and around the penalty area.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I've only said you deserve to be in the lead because you've taken your chances (be it a goalkeeper gaffe) unlike us.

Our front three have been wank, Gervinho especially and Ramsey is just a waste of space.

Time for some fresh legs I think. :theo


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Walcott would murder Garrido with his pace.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Houlahan has been brilliant.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

*Hoolahan.

Yes he has, he often is. Crappatoni is at Carrow Road today so no excuses to keep overlooking him.

I'm still pissed off with Hughton for leaving Wes out of our home games against QPR and West Ham. We ended up drawing both of those games fpalm


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Why do we always pass to that cunt Gervinho when we a need a goal?

Pass to Cazorla you worthless bastards!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

:lmao jinky Bassong the left winger!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



> We are coming up to the hour mark at Carrow Road where Norwich still lead 1-0. Arsenal's final ball continues to let them down _but part of the reason for that remains the Canaries' fine defending._


That can't be right, can it? :lol

Chris Houghton must have been dishing out the Rare Candies before kick off because Norwich showcased some of the worst defending I have ever seen against Liverpool. Seriously looked like the full backs were suffering from lag in that game.

Fair play to them for shutting down Le Arsenal for this long.

Oh, and that pass from Hazard is the sex. Vision and Gallas' defending were nothing out of the ordinary but 'dat weaker foot technique swag is just superb.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

So we take off Podolski but we keep Gervinho on?

FFS!!!! :cuss:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

A wild Arshavin appears.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Fucking hell... Chambo injured now getting replaced by AA.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



IncapableNinja said:


> That can't be right, can it? :lol
> 
> Chris Houghton must have been dishing out the Rare Candies before kick off because Norwich showcased some of the worst defending I have ever seen against Liverpool. Seriously looked like the full backs were suffering from lag in that game.
> 
> ...


The difference between that game and today is Bassong who was injured then. The guy is a mountain and has managed to talk can't TURNer through this match, so far.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Twice Holt has been gifted the ball by an Arsenal CB, twice he's gone for glory and failed miserably.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

He got distracted by a sausage roll in the River End on the second occasion. Should have passed to Wes.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

this is awful. ugh.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Should of taken Ramsey off ages ago. Can Gervinho just sub himself off?

Be better without the cunt.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Woeful game but I'll be happy with a win if we can hang on.

EDIT-Bassong the machine again.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Gervinho. :lmao Owned by BOSSong


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

right. back to our battle for 4th.

fucking shit.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

lol Cazorla


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



AndreBaker said:


> The difference between that game and today is Bassong who was injured then. The guy is a mountain and has managed to talk can't TURNer through this match, so far.


Fair enough, only caught the last half-hour but the defending is night and day with him in the side. Pay rise to that man! Helps that they haven't had to chase the game, too.

:lol at Holt's lightning pace + Messi finish.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Fucking dreadful.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



TheF1BOB said:


> You know what, I can see us losing today. We always play shite every time we come back from the international break.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

This guy is a genius.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Happy for Hughton. Not sure if he's the right man for Norwich, but he's a good guy and I'm just happy he got a win. Happy for AndreBaker as well (Y)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Didn't see their game vs pool or this one, but quite the turn around from them.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

What a fucking shit team this is. Only one WORLD CLASS player we've got and he'll probably be gone in January.

:wenger = CUNT


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Gervinho and Santos are both mentally deranged.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



TheF1BOB said:


> What a fucking shit team this is. Only one WORLD CLASS player we've got and he'll probably be gone in January.
> 
> :wenger = CUNT


But what about Bosscielny and the 2nd coming of wilshere?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Retard (F1 guy)

I miss theo, fuck the san marino keeper


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Glad to see Norwich win, not just because Arsenal lost but because I genuinely like Hughton as a manager and Norwich as a club.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



WWE_TNA said:


> But what about Bosscielny and the *2nd coming of wilshere?*


Has potential but that's that.



ALEXHUMPH said:


> *Retard* (F1 guy)
> 
> I miss theo, fuck the san marino keeper


That's totally uncalled for.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Well. I'm back after having changed my trousers due to all the excitement.

Not sure who was motm, Wes or BOSSong (thanks *GOD* for that) the machine. Both guys were immense. So pleased we've finally won otherwise Hughton would have been getting Worthingtan's EPL season stigma.

Arsenal were really poor and I'm not going to pretend that we were amazing, but we did what we had to do.

*Joel*, I'm not sure that Hughton is the man for Norwich because his style is the complete opposite to what this squad of players is used to. It's also a bit depressing to go from being a swashbuckling attacking side to a stoic, rigid outfit, regardless of results.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



TheF1BOB said:


> That's totally uncalled for.


Yeah that was a bit heavy but there's nothing wrong with the team and we are missing 9 players due to injury, tactics were off, all Norwich did was press and press and it worked and we decided yo not change anything, just an awful performance.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Well done Norwich


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Bananas said:


> Gervinho and Santos are both mentally deranged.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

TheF1BOB and ALEXHUMPH going at it. Could be the second coming of Stringer and Gunner guys.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Abk™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> TheF1BOB and ALEXHUMPH going at it. *Could be the second coming of Stringer and Gunner guys*.



Beat me to it, i doubt it though gunners and stringer went at it for a whole season pretty much was great entertainment. Their views on arsenal could not have been more different.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Yeah that was a bit heavy but there's nothing wrong with the team and we are missing 9 players due to injury, tactics were off, all Norwich did was press and press and it worked and we decided yo not change anything, just an awful performance.


That team Wenger put out should of played better no doubt but the consistency of some them are pathetic i.e Gervinho, Ramsey etc... every good game they have follows up with 5 bad ones.

This shit has happened too many times for my liking. Lot of average to good players with only one world class player.

Need better players, better tactics... not this crap atm.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Liverpool are three points behind Arsenal. 'Kinell.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Three points behind Arsenal eh :torres 

Thank fuck we managed to win today. Really did need that. Good to see RAHEEM get his first goal as well. 

Also LOLVB. Thank you Chelsea for quieting him down a bit. And what the hell happened to Arsenal? Even we bossed Norwich.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

They came up against BOSSong, unlike the scousers.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Finally I can go twitter and search for Liverpool without having "LOL LIVERPOOL 4 RELEGATION" tweets fill up half the page.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Desperate for a goal, sub top scorer off. :wenger


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Finally I can go twitter and search for Liverpool without having "LOL LIVERPOOL 4 RELEGATION" tweets fill up half the page.


Don't worry, I'm still on there to do it.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Three points behind Arsenal eh :torres
> 
> Thank fuck we managed to win today. Really did need that. Good to see RAHEEM get his first goal as well.
> 
> Also LOLVB. Thank you Chelsea for quieting him down a bit. And what the hell happened to Arsenal? Even we bossed Norwich.


I remember probably 2 weeks ago when I said watch out for Chelsea eventually after our win over Norwich. 

Everyone on here literally jumped at me saying it's only Norwich. Now that only Norwich beat Arsenal.

I didn't know that that only Norwich would actually manage a win over the course of the season judging by the responses on here when I posted my initial comment.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

To be fair it was also a week after us (The team who can't score in a Brothel) put 5 past them so you can understand why it was "only Norwich" at that point.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Hey, Arsenal fans. Van Persie is banging them in for us, chipping in with a few assists too.










How's Giroud working out for ya?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Last round of FA Cup Qualifying fixtures took place today, before the 1st round draw tomorrow. FCUM were at home to Hereford (a league above) and ultimately lost 2-0 despite an encouraging performance. Would have gone but I foolishly thought I could go out last night, get pissed and still be up in time for the game today, didn't even stir till gone 1pm.

Anyways here's a short clip of FC fans in the closing stages of the match, support supposedly was once again incredible and drew numerous comments from Hereford fans existing the ground at the end of the game:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

fucking a.

such an awful performance. gervinho was dreadful. 

not sure why podol got subbed off. just a horrible day, all-around. fpalm


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Took a knock on his ankle in training with Germany I think so he's not 100%, Ox coming on doing one run and then getting injured didn't help.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I'm fully prepared for QPR to get their one and only win they will get this season tomorrow.

It's just going to happen.

Sexy Felli is out too.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Mozza said:


> I'm fully prepared for QPR to get their one and only win they will get this season tomorrow.
> 
> It's just going to happen.
> 
> Sexy Felli is out too.


i'm a real madrid fan, and i wanna know how granero is doing? what do you think of him? does he get some playing time?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Juan Mata I love you <3333333

So happy right now what a win!!!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Juan Mata I love you <3333333
> 
> So happy right now what a win!!!


B-b-but it's ONLY Tottenham. Don't celebrate.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

EDIT: Double post.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Fucking hell just seen Cahills goal, lovely finish for a CB.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah Cahills goal was sexy as fuck. Wonderful volley


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

BUMCHIN MATA looked crazy good.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Juan Mata. 30 assists and 18 goals in a Chelsea kit

unbelievable player

the spanish messi


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Why the hell did West Brom commit so many people on a corner, they had momentum but you just don't do that against City.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Triffic goal from Boyce.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

That was one of the worst Arsenal performances of the last 2 seasons. So fucking poor. I had high hopes for this team at the start of the season, but that was dog shit. I live near Norwich though so they are kind of my second club, that numbed the pain a little bit.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

So I watch MOTD to find out Villa have fucking lost again, and then log on here to find out that rather than being changed to Hollywood Hesk :hesk2 as requested my screen name has been changed to Hollywood Husk :hesk3 Who the FUCK is HUSK? What a shit evening.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

If it makes you feel better Heskey scored the winner and has 2 goals in 3 games


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*










No wonder his forehead is so big with all that shit stored in it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I will give Chelsea credit where it is due. While the majority of their team are reprehensible pricks, Mata is a class player and a class guy. Nothing bad to say about him at all.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

And you can't really say shit when you lost to Norwich :terry


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Tottenham sucks this season. AVB must go


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Srdjan99 said:


> Tottenham sucks this season. AVB must go


:kobe Spurs are sitting in 5th, they're not doing badly.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Srdjan99 said:


> Tottenham sucks this season. AVB must go


Yeah... or not.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

They have a very good team, they should be on the 3rd place, and AVB can't keep themn in this form all the season. He's not such a good coach


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> And you can't really say shit when you lost to Norwich :terry


Weren't you the guy that thought Kalouda played for Chelsea?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Srdjan99 said:


> They have a very good team, they should be on the 3rd place, and AVB can't keep themn in this form all the season. He's not such a good coach


:kobe

3rd place? Manchester United, Chelsea, City are better than Spurs. Arsenal being better than Spurs is debatable. Spurs aren't doing bad at all.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Rush said:


> If it makes you feel better Heskey scored the winner and has 2 goals in 3 games


I know, I read the Jets match reports. :redknapp


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Srdjan99 said:


> They have a very good team, they should be on the 3rd place, and AVB can't keep themn in this form all the season. He's not such a good coach


It's fucking October and like mentioned they are fifth :lmao hardly a crisis situation. Plus 5th is probably where they will finish anyway behind the Manchester clubs Chelsea and Arsenal


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I have nothing to add apart from "Hollywood Husk" genuinely made me lol.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Cba bumping the transfer thread but liverpool want Stuuridge and Theo in the January window.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...e-Theo-Walcott-January.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

I actually wouldn't want theo to leave, I'd much prefer him starting over Gervinho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Sturridge will be starting soon. Di Matteo is going to realise that Torres is a black hole, Sturridge will get his chance, impress and he'll be happy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Walcott can stay where he is but i want Sturridge. As long as the price isn't ridiculous.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Bananas said:


> Weren't you the guy that thought Kalouda played for Chelsea?


What a players.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I saw a thing one of my Liverpool mates showed me the other day outlining how Liverpool were going to get both David Villa and Alexis Sanchez before the start of next season. They are the most deluded shower of idiots I've ever come across.

Both Walcott and Sturridge would be good for Liverpool mind.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Rush said:


> Seabs, you have work to do :side:


(Y)


Hollywood Husk said:


> So I watch MOTD to find out Villa have fucking lost again, and then log on here to find out that rather than being changed to Hollywood Hesk :hesk2 as requested my screen name has been changed to Hollywood Husk :hesk3 Who the FUCK is HUSK? What a shit evening.


*:lmao I was gonna change it but HOLLYWOOD HUSK needs some time to be appreciated more.

I approve of the thread title too (Y)

Hopefully Young will be back next week because Welbeck isn't suited to playing out wide. His finishing has been pretty woeful this season as well though. Defensively we're still shambles.

City and Dzeko are getting annoyingly efficient at stealing games now. Fuck.

Might have to start taking Chelsea a bit more serious as title challengers now after getting 6 points away to Arsenal and Spurs. Next week is their true test though. Should be goals galore. Hopefully Mata loses his passport and gets stuck in Ukraine. Don't think they'll be strong enough over the whole season though with their squad. Plus they've got that silly World Club Cup thing so they'll probably drop a ton of points over the Xmas period.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Keep hoping Seabs, we're going to surprise y'all.

Still excited about our comeback and overall play yesterday. That's even when Oscar, Torres and Hazard weren't on their day. We will rape teams when they are all on top form.

Massive 6 points away from home. And we've haven't hit full stride yet. Can't get any better.

I think we'll be taken as legitimate title contenders if we avoid a defeat against Man U.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

we honestly haven't even reached half of our best. and we're still undefeated and better off than the same time last season. only 1 clean sheet too, even prince vince making mistakes. yet still 3rd and getting points we shouldn't be.

plus im pretty sure chelsea will only play max 2 games in the club world cup, maybe even 1. and they don't lose anyone besides mikel to the afcon, we lose yaya.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

*It's in December just before the Xmas period so it's not a great time for a long distance travel to play games and then have to come back for the Xmas period where teams often struggle with all the games in a short space. Plus if they pick up injuries to key players like Ramires and Torres in that period then they're squad looks a lot weaker. That being said though they're Xmas fixtures are - Villa (H), Norwich (A), Everton (A), QPR (H). Fuck. We've got Swansea (A), Newcastle (H), West Brom (H), Wigan (A). Fuck. City have got Reading (H), Sunderland (A), Norwich (A), Stoke (H). Fuck. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

they'll play a lot of reserves players. mata, hazard and the like wont make the trip


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

We're gonna go to win the Club World Cup. And we may as well, cause we've never won it and it's not like we'll get the chance to win it a lot since you have to win the CL to get into it. We'll most likely be playing Corinthians in the final, so we'll play our best team against them. I'll honestly be upset if we don't win it, even though it's not a massive trophy. Just because it's a trohpy we haven't won. The Super Cup loss didn't bother me too much, cause we already have one of those.

The only fixture we miss is Southampton. I think we're back for the boxing day fixture. We suck at Xmas though, so it's going to be a worry. Think Di Matteo is saying the right things; evaluate us after Xmas. We've had a very good start, but Xmas is where the big boys stand up, so let's see if we can.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Pardew showing mercy taking off Ameobi.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*










Sent off, so SHOLA almost punches the ref :lol
Now he's just stormed down the tunnel after being sent off :lmao


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> they'll play a lot of reserves players. mata, hazard and the like wont make the trip





Joel said:


> We're gonna go to win the Club World Cup. And we may as well, cause we've never won it and it's not like we'll get the chance to win it a lot since you have to win the CL to get into it. We'll most likely be playing Corinthians in the final, so we'll play our best team against them. I'll honestly be upset if we don't win it, even though it's not a massive trophy. Just because it's a trohpy we haven't won. The Super Cup loss didn't bother me too much, cause we already have one of those.


^What Joel said. It's a chance to get to put the funky World Club Champions badge on your jersey for a whole season. I loved it when United had it. 

Win it and you can rightfully claim BEST IN THE WORLD.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Why doesn't Coloccini start for Argentina again?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Cabaye is bossing things today!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Coz JOEL, he's no Demichelis/Garay/Samuel/Milito obvs :jordan2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Thank God that Saha isn't with us anymore.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Adam Johnson is hilariously bad at football.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Really was the only way Sunderland were going to score.

They may win it now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Fiver on Shep landing 10 rows or more down following that celebration.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

shep to run onto the field and hit krul if sunderland get a winner


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I need to know who made that title, so I can rep them <3


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Someone needs to be arrested. One of the worst robberies in the history of humanity. So much injustice.

Sunderland should be embarrassed at how bad they were. Bullshit red card. Larsson kicking Shola in the chest is not card worthy apparently. Ridiculous goal too, that's the only way they were going to have a shot on target. 

Shocking ref ruined Shola day 

Oh and of course "Steven Taylor, we wish you were dead" chants. You stay classy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Everton na na, Everton na na!

Win, lose or draw we'll keep 4th, win is ideal though against this shower of shite.

Howard

Coleman - Jagielka - Distin - Baines

Anichebe - Neville - Osman - Pienaar

Mirralas - Jelavic​


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Fuck sake.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

dat hoilett


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Mozza said:


> Fuck sake.


:jay2


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I didn't even know BOSSingwa played for QPR. 

Hopefully he can be the focal point of their championship play off win photos next season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Well that was worse marking than ours yesterday.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

QPR's marking on set pieces is woeful. Should be 2-1


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

For the life of me I'll never understand why Everton's away support sits regularly. They take terrific numbers to near enough every game and yet bar the odd game (Sunderland in the cup when they took about 7,000 and all stood) they all sit, whereas near enough any other support who takes similar numbers will all stand: e.g Man Utd, Villa, Arsenal, Chelsea, Tottenham, Arsenal, Newcastle etc.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Somebody just made a post on wrath of the barclay including a link to the following video, not sure if it has been on here yet...I thought that *Hollywood Husk* might get a laugh out of it, anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

His face at being called Emily :lmao


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Childhood is difficult enough without being made to run through an obstacle course while wearing a pink t-shirt while some stupid twat is pronouncing your fucking name wrong


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Hollywood. Please change your name to "Emily Huskey" on here.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Who the fuck are these new referees?

Utter joke. Shouldn't be anywhere other than Sunday league.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Bloody hell Mozza, sort it out. My Fantasy Football title challenge is going to shit thanks to you :no:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

This has been such a scrappy game. Neither team can put 5 passes together.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Fuck off toilet brush head


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Watching the QPR/Everton game, is it just me that thinks Tim Howard SLIGHTLY resembles Ryback?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

T HOW YOU WORLDY!

The BELGIAN RONALDO needs to up his game here.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Mark Hughes is a complete clown of a manager.

1-1, you desperately need points, against 10 men. "Lets bring on 2 defenders". Complete wazzock, really hope QPR get relegated.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*






:lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

lolwalker owned hardcore


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Mozza said:


> Fiver on Shep landing 10 rows or more down following that celebration.


I was fairly happy. Convinced myself we weren't going to score too.



Magsimus said:


> *Oh and of course "Steven Taylor, we wish you were dead" chants*. You stay classy.


Yeah that was atrocious. Had some little kids near me chanting it, silly little mongs. Suddenly went from calling him a wanker in the warmup to that somehow, I wasn't exactly surprised though given it's Sunderland.


Fuck knows how we drew that but yay. Shudder to think how we would've done under Mrs. Doubtfire. We have so little urgency in our play this year it's depressing, not to mention the 3 behind Fletcher are all off form at the same time. Johnson seemed the lesser of three evils today (McClean was garbage up till the goal when he suddenly decided to give it a go). Midfield seemed okay at least, and the two fullbacks were probably the standouts, especially Danny Rose who's impressed me a load since coming in on loan. Would love if we could somehow make that permanent. 

Stoke at the brit next, sigh. At least Cattermole will be back.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

:silva Appearances: 107 - Goals: 14 - Assists: 38

:mata Appearances: 64 - Goals: 18 - Assists: 30

Do people still think the difference between these two is day and night?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Lucas to start light training next week :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Joel said:


> :silva Appearances: 107 - Goals: 14 - Assists: 38
> 
> :mata Appearances: 64 - Goals: 18 - Assists: 30
> 
> Do people still think the difference between these two is day and night?


There is only JUAN true attacking spaniard maestro in England


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Juan Mata takes far more set-pieces than Silva. I'd be more interested in seeing those stats if it only took open play into account. Both player's are ridiculously good, but I'd still give the edge to Silva right now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

not much. I think mata only ever scored 2 set pieces in chelsea and Frank handles penalties

both this year. the guy is the definition of hitting killer set pieces that somehow stay out


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

There can be only JUAN.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Redead said:


> not much. I think mata only ever scored 2 set pieces in chelsea and Frank handles penalties
> 
> both this year. the guy is the definition of hitting killer set pieces that somehow stay out


I meant in assists too. Nearly half of his assists will be from freekicks and corners. Don't get me wrong, a good left footed set-piece specialist is worth their weight in gold, but if you're going to directly compare Mata to Silva, it's worth mentioning given that Silva isn't the primary set-piece taker at City like Mata is at Chelsea.

EDIT - Ignore my point. It turns out Silva has loads of assists from corners too. For some reason I had it in my head that he didn't take many set-pieces for City, but he actually does.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I'd still say overall Silva is the better player. But Mata has been in better form this season. Mata's first season in England was better than Silva's first season in England and his second is off to flyer so far.

I'm just trying to say the difference is not as big as people seem to make out at times.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I'd say Silva has three edges over Mata

Speed. Shooting ability. And finishing in the box

Mata's not gonna get any faster, but he's timing his runs superbly and better than ever. Shooting is getting better. And even his finishing is looking pretty nice

Hes younger, so naturally silva will be better. But I think Mata's got a pretty good future ahead of him


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I would say they are pretty much even. Silva _slightly_ edging it overall, but if Mata continues in this form and Silva his over a season I would swap it around.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

*Honestly I'd consider saying Mata is better but maybe I'm just having trouble remembering Silva playing at his best as he hasn't really played great for nearly a year now and Mata's been incredible the past few weeks. There really isn't much between them though if anything at all.*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I prefer Mata.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

People were laughing at D17 because he said that Mata is better than Silva. It is debatable tbh. I prefer Silva though.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Silva's the better player although Mata is closing in on him atm.

Redead, I'd add passing ability to that as well. Especially killer passes.

Silva has no doubt slowed down considerably from the form he showed at the beginning of last season.



Joel said:


> :silva Appearances: 107 - Goals: 14 - Assists: 38
> 
> :mata Appearances: 64 - Goals: 18 - Assists: 30
> 
> Do people still think the difference between these two is day and night?


*DAT STAT*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

mata works better because he's got players around him in that area of the pitch who are just as good (hazard). nasri hasn't kicked on like we hoped, and we still don't have a winger (sinclair isn't going to be anything). silva's stopped being our most important player too, we're not relying on every play to go through him, hell, we've played yaya in silva's position to much more success.

but the chances silva creates are massive. if our finishing wasn't so poor at times he could have 7 assists a game in some cases. his deft touches, little flicks around the corner, many of them don't get finished off. plus he struggles with a pretty serious ankle problem that he's had since valencia, it really flared up around jan last season and would be again now with no break thanks to euros.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Simple way to look at it, which one would you prefer to have in your team?

For me it's Silva by a long way, Mata is world class and all but i'd prefer Silva at United.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

look at this way

imagine how MORE assists mata would have if torres wasnt the guy getting half his passes 8*D


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Redead said:


> look at this way
> 
> imagine how MORE assists mata would have if torres wasnt the guy getting half his passes 8*D


A very valid point. :torres





:mata


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

But they said Torres is back. :hhh


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> mata works better because he's got *players around him in that area of the pitch who are just as good (hazard)*. nasri hasn't kicked on like we hoped, and we still don't have a winger (sinclair isn't going to be anything). silva's stopped being our most important player too, we're not relying on every play to go through him, hell, we've played yaya in silva's position to much more success.
> 
> but the chances silva creates are massive. if our finishing wasn't so poor at times he could have 7 assists a game in some cases. his deft touches, little flicks around the corner, many of them don't get finished off. plus he struggles with a pretty serious ankle problem that he's had since valencia, it really flared up around jan last season and would be again now with no break thanks to euros.


Interesting to see FLOPZARD mentioned :hazard


Anyway, if you compare their first seasons, Mata's had the better one and that's without :hazard

:mata


Readead, imagine that was Falcao :mark: He'd score hat tricks over hat tricks.

On a serious note though, Torres is shite atm. I've been one who defended him all along but I can see what Joel's been saying since day one of the season 
Guy has literally no pace, piss poor in decision making, isn't sharp anymore and has been squandering chances. Even though he's scored a few, if you consider the chances he's been getting it's just too much to bear.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

you do realise flopzard is sarcasm right


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Torres carried Mata to EURO GLORY last summer.

he should bow down to the great one :torres


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

The thing is. He is never going to be _that_ player again. Pundits keep waiting and asking whilst forgetting the fact that his physical attributes have declined to the extent that while he is still a good striker, but he isn't ever going to be world class again. I said in 2009/10 when he was injured left right and centre to my old man that he will be just like Michael Owen, in that he was a world class forward ravaged by injuries who was never going to quite regain the form of his younger years.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I think Silva is a better player but if i had to pick 1 to play for us then it would be :mata


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I concur with the majority on here, Silva is the better player but Mata has had the better first season and a bit. The guy is on fire at the moment whereas Silva is struggling but like Kiz/Snrub pointed out, that is down to not really having a rest and playing with an ankle problem.

Watched the extended highlights (courtesy of Football First) of the United/Stoke game. We were so poor for the first 20 minutes of the match, lacked creativity and spark, which has been pretty much the norm this season, especially at Old Trafford. Some poor defending (again, which is the norm) and being dominated in midfield was embarassing to watch. However, after the abysmal 20 minute spell and Rooney equalising, we picked things up.

Our defending needs to improve drastically. We're conceding silly goals and making basic errors and hopefully this gets sorted out, especially with the trip to Stamford Bridge coming up next weekend. I'm not expecting much and actually see a Chelsea win due to their form this season. We usually play well at Stamford Bridge but I can see us struggling and I will continue to think that if our defending does't improve greatly. I'd rather take the 3 points over the league cup.

Van Persie and Rooney were great together and are forming a lethal parternship and picking up a few assists along the way. Welbeck was solid but missed some real sitters. I think Rafael was our best defender during the game and continues to show his good form. Not his best game but out of the four, I thought he had the better game but that isn't saying much. I also love the way during Football Focus, Garth was criticising the United defence and picked out Rafael as not being good enough at the back yet neglects to mention Evra and the fact Rafael has been our best defender thus far this season. Ah well, hopefully with the return of Smalling, things will calm down. I'd love to see a Ferdinand/Smalling partnership form as they always look good when playing together.

Champions League Tuesday and then Chelsea Sunday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Who cares who is better between Silva and Mata..



> RAWK Meltdown ‏@RAWK_Meltdown
> 
> (Suso) Will be better then Mata and Silva put together in 3-4 years


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I thought that was common knowledge :cena2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

suso will be at silva's level in about 5 years.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

From BBC Website:



> In addition to his 16-week jail sentence for running on to the pitch and assaulting Sheffield Wednesday goalkeeper Chris Kirkland, Leeds fan Aaron Cawley is given a six-year football banning order. One of the conditions is for him to stay at least a mile away from football stadiums where Leeds United are playing on match days.


Hopefully he gets banged up with some Man United fans.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

We'll see how good he is when TONY HIBBO boots him in to the stand on Sunday.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Tell me Fellaini is back for the derby, Mozza?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



> Fellaini's injury isn't too serious and he could be back for the Merseyside derby in eight days' time.
> 
> Moyes said: "Marouane has a bit of a knee injury, but we don't think it's too bad and hopefully he'll be okay. Not for this weekend, but then we'll see how he is.


This was from before the QPR game on the official website. He should start next week unless he somehow does something to his knee between now and then. Gibson will be out injured though which sucks, and Pienaar is banned for the game which doesn't help.

Hibbert - Jagielka - Distin - Baines

Coleman - Osman - Neville - Mirallas

Fellaini 

Jelavic​
Is what I'm expecting, if Hibbert isn't back then Coleman at RB with Shit Vic at RM.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Are Everton not appealing against Pienaars red card?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

We can't appeal as there is no appeal process for 2 yellow cards apparently.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

This thread is depressing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Suso will be boss though Mozza. Maybe not at their level in that timeframe but he will develop nicely.

Arsenal cost me some money Mikey, further adding to why i dislike them.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I should have mentioned I don't think he's a SL player, but what he said is pretty outrageous for the time being.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Rush said:


> Suso will be boss though Mozza. Maybe not at their level in that timeframe but he will develop nicely.


No problem with expecting him to reach their level since he has shown a lot of potential. But this dude is speaking about Mata and Silva combined. Combined. *COMBINED*.

I don't know what is up with some fans.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I know, but i can handle more stupidity if its hyperbole on a decent player. Unlike the post about why Downing is better than Mata :downing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Do you think that guy really believed it, or was trying to convince himself and everyone else?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

No idea but think about how dumb the average fan is and then think about how if they're average there must be a lot worse to balance out the smart fans 8*D


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I take it you're one of them average fans, Rushy? 8*D


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I think we all forgetting who the real up and coming star here is... Jonjo 'Next Gerrard' Shelvey

I'm of the understanding that in a few years Suso will be decently big. Not at Silva's or Mata's level but further on down the road (4-6 years) he could be at their level or even better. But you never know what might happen in-between then and now


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Mozza said:


> We'll see how good he is when TONY HIBBO boots him in to the stand on Sunday.


Well it didn't stop Garcia in 2005 :barkley

Of all the kids we've got coming through you can never really know because anything can happen but I am most confident that Wisdom will go on to do big things. He has the speed, strength, build and defensive qualities. He lacks a bit in attacking but that can come and I'd rather he was solid in defence first and foremost.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Suso's already showing brilliant signs at 18. Dunno if he will ever be a Mata or Silva but who knows. God willing he is and he stays with us if he does :downing. Sterling is pretty much the same. Seems like Rodgers has a shit load of faith in Sterling as well and is doing his damn near hardest to make sure the hype doesn't get to his head. Hopefully he succeeds.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Well it didn't stop *Garcia* in 2005 :barkley


Cheating, lying, ghost goal scoring, thumb sucking, son of a bitch.

Yes, I still am bitter :mourinho


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

You know that goal was in Joel :casey


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I still can't believe how that whole match turned out. That Eidur miss right at the end :jose

Used to piss me off how Liverpool would always own us in Europe. We'd deal with them in the league, but couldn't rise above them in Europe. This made no sense. It was the same teams.

Eventually we did get the upper hand though. Knocking you out twice in a row.

And now... Well there is no now for you guys in the Champions League :terry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Joel said:


> Cheating, lying, ghost goal scoring, *thumb sucking*, son of a bitch.
> 
> Yes, I still am bitter :mourinho


That always wound me up, the bad bellend.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Joel said:


> I still can't believe how that whole match turned out. That Eidur miss right at the end :jose
> 
> Used to piss me off how Liverpool would always own us in Europe. We'd deal with them in the league, but couldn't rise above them in Europe. This made no sense. It was the same teams.
> 
> ...


And funnily enough you started knocking us out when we started doing better in the league against you.

I was in the Kop for the '05 semi and I have never experienced such a feeling of relief in my life as when Gudjohnson hit that shot wide. Even now I think it's going to go in.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*










THE ORIGINAL GOAT


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> THE ORIGINAL GOAT


That twat was the one who pretty much ended Keano's United career.

Thumbsucking prick.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

He's just the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



WWE_TNA said:


> That twat was the one who pretty much ended Keano's United career.
> 
> Thumbsucking prick.


And with that he is officially the GOAT Of all GOAT'S :suarez1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Keane was a cunt anyway. No one cares about him, WWE_TNA.

With the amount of United fans on here, I may have just opened pandora's box Hutz


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Keane is a bit of a cunt but that's common knowledge :fergie.

Anyway chelsea fans should know all about supporting cunts :terry :cashley


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I think we can all agree that on the fact that Luis Suarez is definitively not a cunt :kanye


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*










Oh, no, not a cunt at all.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Just giving him a little kiss on the neck there.

In other news tonight was another good step forward for the Hillsborough families. Shocking revelations just keep on coming though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

More Suarez being a cunt


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Keane is a bit of a cunt but that's common knowledge :fergie.
> 
> Anyway chelsea fans should know all about supporting cunts :terry :cashley


They love cunts as well :terry :cashley

Nearly six consecutive posts with the word "cunt" in it. That British vocabulary is really shining tonight :lol



Mozza said:


>


I really loved the whole t-shirt thing, because it gave us this moment:










Was just hilarious.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Mozza said:


> Oh, no, not a cunt at all.


There was obviously a piece of food on his shoulder so Suarez was just helping him out.

#Hesnotracisthesjustadick


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Joel said:


> I really loved the whole t-shirt thing, because it gave us this moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminded me of when somebody who I work with started a rumor that KENNY had Alzheimer's and it became the talk of the building anytime Kenny got mentioned :lol He was so fucking clueless it was believable he has it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Mozza said:


> More Suarez being a cunt


So much Injustice. How he only won one of those is beyond me :no:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Joel said:


> They love cunts as well :terry :cashley
> 
> Nearly six consecutive posts with the word "cunt" in it. That British vocabulary is really shining tonight :lol
> 
> ...




Triffic from Dalglish. You started it Joel, :side:


And you forgot this Mozza










And then pretends he's injured :suarez2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Such a dirty challenge against Suarez. Up there with the Rodwell challenge tbh :no:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Triffic from Dalglish.
> 
> 
> And you forgot this Mozza
> ...


SHIT! I just cringed at that, could have been really dangerous.

If I can worship BIG DUNCAN and find Suarez to be a cunt of a human being, it basically proves how much of a cunt he is.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

He forgot that the other player has to make the challenge for him to act like he's hurt, poor bastard has done it that much he forgets sometimes.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Mozza said:


> SHIT! I just cringed at that, could have been really dangerous.
> 
> If I can worship BIG DUNCAN and find Suarez to be a cunt of a human being, it basically proves how much of a cunt he is.


Not really. At least Suarez is a good footballer. And has never been in jail. And isn't comically injury prone.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Just giving him a little kiss on the neck there.
> 
> In other news tonight was another good step forward for the Hillsborough families. Shocking revelations just keep on coming though.


Without trying to look over what is obviously a very painful time for the families, what are you thoughts re. the possibility of safe standing progressing what with the Hillsbrough report emerging? Prior to the clearing of the supporters from any blame, a lot of average fans when asked about sage standing would just blindly cite Hillsbrough as an example of standing=unsafe and leave it at that. In fact that Margaret Aspinall on more than one occasion (without trying to be overly disrespectful) was pretty dire in terms of putting forward a legitimate argument in her opposition to safe standing proposals aside from "asking for the reintroduction is disrespectful to the 96" (total bollocks imo but I appreciate her position will always lean to the other side for perfectly understandable reasons).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I can't believe he scored 49 goals in 48 games in the 2009-10 season. I know the Dutch league is a bit poo (lolKezman owned it), but the amount of chances Suarez misses, makes it incredible.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Joel said:


> I can't believe he scored 49 goals in 48 games in the 2009-10 season. I know the Dutch league is a bit poo (lolKezman owned it), but the amount of chances Suarez misses, makes it incredible.


The Liverpool effect wasn't in effect


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> I can't believe he scored 49 goals in 48 games in the 2009-10 season. I know the Dutch league is a bit poo (lolKezman owned it), but the amount of chances Suarez misses, makes it incredible.


Honestly its just us tbh. People blame him but frankly I remember there was a point last year he was scoring damn near every game from Uruguay. Even scored 4 in one match if I remember correctly. The guy can finish well but he can't really finish well when he has to also create all the bloody scoring chances too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Joel said:


> I can't believe he scored 49 goals in 48 games in the 2009-10 season. I know the Dutch league is a bit poo (lolKezman owned it), but the amount of chances Suarez misses, makes it incredible.


Also

AFONSO ALVES.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> Not really. At least Suarez is a good footballer. And has never been in jail. And isn't comically injury prone.


BIG DUNC wasn't found guilty of being a racist.

THE BIG MAN beat up two burglars who broke in to his home.

THE BIG MAN isn't a bitch on the pitch









And last but not least, THE BIG MAN is fucking solid.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

that kick to parker's gut really is horrifying

but i suppose suarez was just going for the ball


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Also
> 
> AFONSO ALVES.


Oh my. He was indeed awful. I remember when Mido joined Boro on loan or something and he and Alves used to fight each other for goals. It actually got to a point where it looked like they were just going to tackle each other. Me and my cousin would just be watching MotD bending up laughing when the Boro highlights came around.

Mido - Another Eredivisie Premier League flop.

I would just say forget buying from the Eredivisie, but then you can't really say that, because this HORSE had no problems at all:










Fucking Lois from Malcolm in the Middle.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

ruud was great. last man to join united who wasnt a fucking douche


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Redead said:


> ruud was great. last man to join united who wasnt a fucking douche



:fergie, but come on what's unlikable about Valencia, Kagawa and Smalling.

But yeah Ruud was amazing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

ok i'll give you kagawa and valencia. even though i really feel those two are misused in the team. possibly united's best players along with RVP

smalling kinda blends in the background


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



WWE_TNA said:


> :fergie, but come on what's unlikable about Valencia, Kagawa and Smalling.


the team they play for.

i enjoyed how he was so nice he played for west ham on pauper's money of 1k a week. what a hero. and he didn't score.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Mozza said:


> BIG DUNC wasn't found guilty of being a racist.
> 
> THE BIG MAN beat up two burglars who broke in to his home.
> 
> ...


Of his four convictions for assault he butted a Policeman, attacked a man on crutches and head butted somebody on the pitch which resulted in a three month stretch. Oddly enough he was never done for all the other times he twatted somebody on the pitch or grabbed them by the throat etc.

I did laugh when I heard the bugular story though.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Oh and Suarez wasn't found guilty of being a racist.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Without trying to look over what is obviously a very painful time for the families, what are you thoughts re. the possibility of safe standing progressing what with the Hillsbrough report emerging? Prior to the clearing of the supporters from any blame, a lot of average fans when asked about sage standing would just blindly cite Hillsbrough as an example of standing=unsafe and leave it at that. In fact that Margaret Aspinall on more than one occasion (without trying to be overly disrespectful) was pretty dire in terms of putting forward a legitimate argument in her opposition to safe standing proposals aside from "asking for the reintroduction is disrespectful to the 96" (total bollocks imo but I appreciate her position will always lean to the other side for perfectly understandable reasons).


It's a weird one. Most of the families are against it and rightly so because it's probably the only way you can guarantee that something like Hillsborough won't happen again by having all-seated stadia. But when you look at it the problem was with the Police and the organisation. Properly organised I think standing could come back and be safe*. Germany (as usual) seems to have it right with seats that can come out.

*Having said that I don't think I trust the Police all that much even today.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

What was Suarez banned for 8 games for?

(by the FA obviously, it never went to court)

There's a multi-quote option or an edit button instead of three consecutive posts btw.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

The ban he received tells a different story.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> It's a weird one. Most of the families are against it and rightly so because it's probably the only way you can guarantee that something like Hillsborough won't happen again by having all-seated stadia. But when you look at it the problem was with the Police and the organisation. Properly organised I think standing could come back and be safe*. Germany (as usual) seems to have it right with seats that can come out.
> 
> *Having said that I don't think I trust the Police all that much even today.


Yeah, the Germany example was something that she once addressed and largely dismissed because 'she was only concerned with England'. I accept her position will never be altered, and I don't intend to force her hand, but it was pretty infuriating to hear her basically cite the most basic reply without really understanding what models of safe standing were being considered: I mean at one point she said fences would have to be brought back...which is probably the most stupid thing I've heard in recent memory given those things played a part in the disaster, and combined with piss poor police organisation and less than stellar stands meant a disaster was waiting to happen.

I recall not long ago there was actually an FSF meeting in Liverpool aimed at having a frank talk about safe standing with the families. One lad who's a Liverpool fan and deeply committed to seeing safe standing introduced was pretty brave by all accounts in arguing against the families and putting forward a logical response as to why it should be introduced.

I guess my only complaint is they obviously seem to want nothing to do with it (fair enough given what they lost), but given we exist in a pretty pathetic society who on average will just listen to others rather than think for themselves, its sad to see them basically dismiss safe standing as illogical and improbable and see so many people agree with them without properly looking into the models, as well as the fact that this is about a supporters right to have the choice to stand, given there exists no evidence that standing in itself is an unsafe practice.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Racism row: lawyer reveals black footballers' association talks

A leading human rights barrister has said talks over a separate black footballers' association have begun.
Peter Herbert, who chairs the Society of Black Lawyers, says the discussions are at a preliminary stage, but involve several players from various levels, including the Premier League.

Herbert says the new organisation would provide a more "radical" and "vigorous" approach to combating racism.
The working title for the proposed body is the Black Players' Association.

"I think there comes a point in any community's life or experience where enough is enough," he said.
"People appear to have decided they have to do something more vigorously."

A number of players refused to wear T-shirts supporting the Kick It Out anti-racism campaign at the weekend after Jason Roberts made it clear some black players were unhappy with the organisation's failure to make inroads on the issue.
It has not been revealed whether Roberts is involved in the new group.

Football Association chairman David Bernstein says a breakaway organisation would not be the best way to deal with the issue.
"Fragmentation isn't in anyone's interest. Great passions are involved here. I hope sense prevails and people can work together," said Bernstein.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20048531

Be on the lookout as this gives Suarez the go ahead for the Bi-Racial Uruguayan Footballers' Association. And Terry can have his own White Adulterers' FA too.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Purple Aki said:


> The ban he received tells a different story.


And the fact that both Evra and The FA said he wasn't a racist tells a different story too.

I could bang on all day about the ridiculousness of the ban and The FA's verdict (most've you wouldn't give a fuck/not listen/think I was being a tosser) but he was banned for using language considered to be racial. There's a big difference between that and "being found guilty of being a racist" as you put it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Purple Aki :lmao :lmao WTF Mozza.

Terry already has a few associations.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

It stands to reason Aki would be into wrestling.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Ah, so he just called him a negrito was it? as a friendly gesture?

And then when he said 'I don't talk to your kind' - Top guy!



WWE_TNA said:


> Purple Aki :lmao :lmao WTF Mozza.


I take it you're aware of his work? Haha, I was worried nobody here would know who he is.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Purple Aki said:


> Ah, so he just called him a negrito was it? as a friendly gesture?
> 
> And then when he said 'I don't talk to your kind' - Top guy!


Well he never said "I don't talk to your kind" but carry on. The FA also had translators who said that if Suarez used the term negrito in the way he said he did then it is indeed a friendly term. The FA didn't believe Suarez but believed Evra instead. Basically one persons word over anothers.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Purple Aki said:


> Ah, so he just called him a negrito was it? as a friendly gesture?
> 
> And then when he said 'I don't talk to your kind' - Top guy!
> 
> ...


I've been told and seen a few reports about him, lets just say he'd give me fucking nightmares :terry.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I've been told and seen a few reports about him, lets just say he'd give me fucking nightmares :terry.












Lucky for you it's BIG PURPS day off


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

So few thoughts for chelsea game.

No Giggs and Scholes together.
No Diamond
No Carrick at the back
Play Valencia.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Fucks sake, Purple Aki hahah. I was probably going to say something about that game but now I'm just thinking about that dude.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Fucks sake, Purple Aki hahah. I was probably going to say something about that game but now I'm *just thinking about that dude*.



I hope your hands aren't touching your biceps.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I don't think Joe Allen's nose is going to like the fact that Fellaini will be fit for the derby.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I don't think Joe Allen's nose is going to like the fact that Fellaini will be fit for the derby.


It's a good thing Fellaini won't be kneeling down throwing elbows then.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



WWE_TNA said:


> It's a good thing Fellaini won't be kneeling down throwing elbows then.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Loving the new thread title.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

:lmao When I was in Crewe a few years ago there were warnings about him everywhere. He left Liverpool whilst the heat was still on him and moved to Crewe and was seen walking around the town asking boys to do press ups for him :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*






Fellaini is going to run shit on Sunday.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Think the Pea will play against the Blues? He seems to always score against them, and he is currently in really good form.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

He better.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

All your strikers have good records against us anyway.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

thats true

meanwhile at chelsea.......

:torres


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Man Utd are 2/1 to beat Chelsea at the weekend, I will be getting on some of that!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Can't see hernandez starting unless rvp/rooney play on the left.

Hopefully it's a normal midfield 3 with three from cleverley, scholes, ando or carrick and any 3 up top from rooney, rvp, chicho or Valencia.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Redead said:


> thats true
> 
> meanwhile at chelsea.......
> 
> :torres


The hero no one needs, but the one Chelsea deserve right now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Wenger at the Arsenal AGM said City offered RVP £300k a week to go to them :rvp


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> The hero no one needs, but the one Chelsea deserve right now.












:hesk2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

whatever helps wenger justify his decision


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Valencia sources have told Sky Sports they have been offered Chelsea captain John Terry by an agent.

However, the Spanish side insist they have not made any decisions on their future transfers at this stage.

A Spanish intermediary has claimed that he is in talks with Valencia over a possible move for Terry.
Club sources told Sky Sports: "We are working the market and we have received many names, Terry is on the list we have received via an agent, but nothing is decided."

Valencia sporting director Braulio Vazquez would not talk about specific names, but insisted any signing would have to be approved by coach Mauricio Pellegrino.

"The opinion of the coach is key for any reinforcements," he said.

Reports claim that Terry could be heading to La Mestalla as early as January.

FIFA agent Francois Gallardo claims he is helping with the deal and told Radio Intereconomia: "Valencia are negotiating, and I am involved in person, with the signing in the winter transfer market.

"The offer is on his table. The player is out of contract in June and will not renew there for several reasons at Chelsea and he wants to come to Spain.

"Terry has problems. They are insulting him and he is not taking it any more. He asked to leave, not us.

"It's real. This has been going on for 15 days and two meetings have already took place. The deal is already on his table - a year and a half plus one.

"I think he will accept."


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

i like how they say 'an agent' not 'his agent'

dont think he'll run from chelsea personally.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

The quote 3rd from bottom made me :lol a little.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Bananas said:


> City would have offered van Persie 250k but he never wanted to go there.





Mr. Snrub said:


> Never wanted to come here? he would've gone wherever the most money was offered. it was united. in fact they were the only club who offered him money. we would never have offered van persie 250k a week with 4 other class strikers :lmao


I knew it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

dat twitter


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

http://thepeoplesperson.com/highlights-stockport-county-1-2-manchester-united-reserves/

4:06-4:15. BEST IN THE WORLD. :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Terry's contract doesn't even expire this summer.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Spoiler: Ross Turnbull greatness















This made me lol.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

^Good stuff. Had to put it in spoiler tags cause it was stretching the page.



> "For me there are five trophies every season: Premier League, Champions League, *the third is to qualify for the Champions League*," Wenger told the room full of assembled shareholders and some media representatives. "The fourth is the FA Cup and then the League Cup.


Ok, which one of you is Wenger?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Stringer.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Seriously worried about Sunday. Cahill and Luiz trying to defend against any of Chicarito/RVP/Rooney is a terrifying thought, hopefully Welbeck will start to limit that.

2-1 final score I reckon.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Luckily for you United currently have a defence as stable as that of the Derby County team of 2007/08, so its a far more open game than if we had the defence that won us the leage in 08/09.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Chelsea fan worried about us at stamford bridge with our defence :terry.

You'll win and if we defend anything like stoke or braga it'll be by 3 atleast.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

The way United and Chelsea are playing, we could have our first 10-all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Anark said:


> The way United and Chelsea are playing, we could have our first 10-all.


Any score draw i'd take.

1-0 win from a :rvp 90th min pena would be the best result though.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Any score draw i'd take.
> 
> 1-0 win from a :rvp 90th min pena would be the best result though.


It's a battle between two shit defences, with a good midfield and a shit attack versus a fucking shit midfield and an amazing attack.

Will the _good_ make up for the the _shit_? Or will the _amazing _be able to compensate for the _fucking shit_?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Anark said:


> It's a battle between two shit defences, with a good midfield and a shit attack versus a fucking shit midfield and an amazing attack.
> 
> Will the _good_ make up for the the _shit_? Or will the _amazing _be able to compensate for the _fucking shit_?


:lol brilliant.

For me alot depends on how good rio plays, if giggs plays and whether it's a 2 in midfield or some variation of a 3.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I would like to edit the word "absolute" in front of the shit in our attack. Assuming it is referring to Fernando alone.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I reckon Hernandez is due for another 36sec goal against Chelsea.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

If Torres were to leave in the transfer window what monetary value would you put on him?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Zeppex said:


> I reckon Hernandez is due for another 36sec goal against Chelsea.


Please no.

I can tolerate RVP, I don't like Rooney but I respect his ability, I don't mind Valencia, I actively dislike Nani but EVERY fibre of my body tells me I need to hate Hernandez.

Has easily the most punchable face in football.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



I Curry I said:


> Please no.
> 
> I can tolerate RVP, I don't like Rooney but I respect his ability, I don't mind Valencia, I actively dislike Nani but EVERY fibre of my body tells me I need to hate Hernandez.
> 
> Has easily the most punchable face in football.











:terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Still Hernandez.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Joel said:


> Still Hernandez.



Weird view on punchable faces, he isn't even number one at united for most punchable face.


Nasri has to be up there overall in the prem and football altogether


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

this:










It doesn't help that the first game he played against us, he scored by accidently kicking the ball into his own face. Then unleash THAT smile on the cameras.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

What a good looking male lesbian.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Weird view on punchable faces, he isn't even number one at united for most punchable face.
> 
> 
> Nasri has to be up there overall in the prem and football altogether


Just an incredibly annoying face. Doesn't seem a bad guy, but a very punchable face.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Few million gunners around the world might disagree.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



The Arseache Kid said:


>












As for punchable:










Really want to hit him with a shovel.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Yeah, Busquets has a punchable face as well.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

:kean wins overall, has the voice to go with it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

What a cracking Sunday of footy. Derby day


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Everton will destroy Liverpool. Hopefully


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*










I'd never tire of punching him. The fucking ******.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

i'd punch Rio in the face but he'd accuse me of being racist. So i'd happily punch Scholes, Giggs, Jones, Evans, and RVP (easily the most punchable face in football) to make up for it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Few million gunners around the world might disagree.


I meant Chicharito. Although Nasri's face is inredibly punchable.



The Arseache Kid said:


>


Don't be jealous of the man's beauty :jordan



WWE_TNA said:


> :kean wins overall, has the voice to go with it.


Why would you want to punch the GOAT?



Silent Alarm said:


> I'd never tire of punching him. The fucking ******.


Don't even start...

United are so on my mind that I'm dreaming about the match now :kenny


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

chelsea is collapsing, we need felliani or falcao or we're going to get relegated


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

But we have :torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

and his back


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Oh well... Let me throw in some random predictions:

- I'd want United to win, but Chelsea will grab the victory.
- City's terrible play, but still three-points everyday might come to an end against the Swans. Expecting a draw.
- I'm expecting a draw, but I'll go ahead and proclaim that Everton are going to beat Liverpool.
- We've been awful in the past week or so, but Saint Lukas is going to show QPR football. I'm confident against QPR but that's not supposed to be a super assertive statement.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

It's probably gonna be a draw between Utd/Chelsea. Both have great attacking options but poor defenses so far this season.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

4-4 draw between Chelsea and United. We all know how much SAF loves them 4-4 draws 8*D

Hopefully RVP doesn't have another of his field days against us :/

I hope QPR get belted. Lying, cheating, dirty scoundrels.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Liverpool to have 30 shots and not score a single goal. I will be shocked if Liverpool get anything more then a point vs Everton


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Chelsea to win 3-2
Liverpool/Everton 1-1 draw.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

18-16 to United
1-0 Everton


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

We'll win 2-1. We'll get around our problem of only scoring 1 goal a game, and making at least 1 howler at the back by Everton getting an own goal :downing

Kagawa out for a month :hmm: Now i need to make changes to every one of my fantasy sides.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

derby depends on whether moyes finally believes he can win. they can, and should win, but will find a way not to.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

3-2 Chelsea (just) and 1-0 Everton because Liverpool can't score to save their lives.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I'm not sure who I want to win the Merseyside Derby. Obviously I prefer Everton to Liverpool, but competitively, Everton are a greater threat to Arsenal, so maybe a draw would be better.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Pretty gutted I'm working till 3 on Sunday so will miss the Merseyside Derby which I see Liverpool scrapping

Looking forward to Man U/Chelsea though, see it being a good game and should see plenty of goals, don't really like either side but hate Man U probably slightly more so I'm hoping for a Chelsea win 

Arsenal game should be interesting on Saturday to see how they bounce back and with QPR needing a result should be a good game, still not forgiven Arsenal for letting me down on my accumulator last week


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



I Curry I said:


> 3-2 Chelsea (just) and 1-0 Everton because Liverpool can't score to save their lives.


If we can't score then how have we won the last two games :terry


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I've had this repeated vision of Suarez blatently diving against Everton and getting a pen. It's almost as if that's what all the stuff about him has been building up to.

Everton should beat us but there were plenty of times in the past we should have beat Everton and didn't. Derbies throw form out of the window and for once that is to our benefit.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Aston Villa Offer To Trial Safe Standing.

The campaign has been launched by the Football Supporters' Federation (FSF) and with Birmingham MP Roger Godsiff. Aston Villa and Peterborough have both given their support to calls for the Government to allow "small-scale trials of safe standing areas" and have volunteered to host a trial. 

Villa chief executive Paul Faulkner said: "We have had a number of good discussions and meetings with the FSF over the past 12 months and fully support their campaign to allow small-scale trials of safe standing areas at grounds. 

"Whenever we have discussed the topic with our fans we've found almost unanimous support for such a trial, and the concept of giving fans the choice to decide to either sit or stand at a game. 

"We believe Villa Park could be a potential venue for such a trial, and would like the opportunity to progress the plans further with the wider support of the football community in this country." 

Godsiff has also submitted an early day motion to Parliament which "urges the Government to accept the case for introducing, on a trial basis, limited standing areas". 

The trials would need a change in the Football Spectators Act 1989, brought in after the Hillsborough disaster. 

Peter Daykin, Safe Standing Coordinator at the FSF, said: "For two decades since the Taylor Report, the overwhelming majority of football supporters have favoured a choice of standing and sitting at football, and fans continue to stand throughout all levels of the game today, even in the Premier League and Championship where it is against ground regulations and facilities are designed for sitting. 

"Standing was outlawed on grounds of safety, and yet successive governments have agreed that standing is safe - it's hard not to when it is done perfectly safely every week at rugby grounds, lower league football grounds and in top football leagues all around the world." 

Last year the Hillsborough Family Support Group opposed any move to bring back standing areas. 

HFSG spokesman Margaret Aspinall said then: "The Hillsborough Family Support Group are totally against any form of standing whatsoever. We are absolutely against it and always will be. Our football clubs should remain all-seater stadiums. 

"People always say they have standing areas in Germany, but we don't play any part over what happens in that country - we just believe there's no such thing as safe standing in this country. We will not be encouraging the government to change the law." 

The Premier League and successive governments have until now also opposed any change. 


I'm all for trial and testing. We have to believe that over the last 20 years, some sort of progress has been made with this issue.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Citeh 2-1 Swansea: Citeh with the late goals just like last week.

Everton 1-1 Pool: Pool takes early lead then some LOLlerpool moment where Everton is gifted a late equaliser.

CFC 3-2 Utd: Torres hattrick that makes Abramovich mark out like a bitch and prematurely end all the Falcao talks thinking he doesn't need him anymore now that "he's back~!!1" allowing some other club to make him an offer and Torres goes back to being shite the following week.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

It'll be 2-1 Blues w/ 15 to go and Hernandez will be subbed in and score two to get United a win.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Everton 2-1 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-2 Manchester United


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I'm cautiously optimistic about Sunday. Fancy us to really bring it to Chelsea. We've been so long due a win at the Bridge, especially considering how we've played there of late. I fancy a 2-1 win, with Rooney getting the goals.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic about Sunday. Fancy us to really bring it to Chelsea. We've been so long due a win at the Bridge, especially considering how we've played there of late. I fancy a 2-1 win, with Rooney getting the goals.


This is a different Chelsea side, chief. I expect MAZACAR to make life hell for your static midfield.

That said, I think it's going to be a draw.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Everton are favorites to win this, but with them you never know...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

chelsea should win and should be embarrassed if they dont


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Sooo United vs Chelsea, wonder what odds the bookies will give me for a United centre half getting sent off against Torres?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> chelsea should win and should be embarrassed if they dont


its not our fault united have 11 strikers and we have negative one


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

I wonder what the odds for a Suarez penalty are? Probably a handsome payoff if you get it right.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Suarez still has nothing on Stevie Starfish.





Yet Gerrard never gets stick for it. Wonder why that is?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

better chances than an everton penalty.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

i'll go with a 3-1 Chelsea win. United have a really horrible midfield.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*



Rush said:


> i'll go with a 3-1 Chelsea win. United have a really horrible defense.


Fixed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

To be honest, either one works. Someone just needs to kneecap RVP, Rooney, Hernandez and Welbeck.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

Yeah coz Chelsea's midfield of Mikel and FAT FRANK is so much better, much like that spaz Luiz and average Gary in the back. :jordan


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

2-0 Chelsea,


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (What's the MATA, AVB? Feeling BLUE?)*

ramires is better than all of united's mids put together.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> ramires is better than all of united's mids put together.


But but but what about King Clev and GOAT :carrick


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Torres will score.





































































:side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Arsenal, Man City, Stoke, Wigan or draw, draw in reading/fulham, blackburn, blackpool, cardiff, LEEDS. 

thoughts?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



King Kenny said:


> Arsenal, Man City, Stoke, Wigan or draw, draw in reading/fulham, blackburn, blackpool, cardiff, LEEDS.
> 
> thoughts?


Arsenal will fuck you up, don't do it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tenacious.C. said:


> Suarez still has nothing on Stevie Starfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the media never call out English players for diving when Gerrard, Rooney, young all dive as well. They are obsessed with making it seem like just foreigns do it when there English players just as bad. Saying that Suarez is one of the worst but others are just as bad but do not get as much stick for it


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DESTRUCT said:


> Arsenal will fuck you up, don't do it.


ive already done it


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lol.

What's the return?

I just played a 17 leg multi. COME AT ME~!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DESTRUCT said:


> Lol.
> 
> What's the return?
> 
> I just played a 17 leg multi. COME AT ME~!


17 legs what on?

and $868


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Nice return. Looks pretty good.

Played - United/Chelsea over 2.5, Milan, Celtic, Barcelona, Madrid, Athletico Madrid, Almeria, Galatasaray, Fenerbache, Dinamo Moscow, Benfica, Porto, Cardiff, Young Boys, Gent, Schalke, Ferrer (Tennis.

LOL!


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So do Liverpool fans think they've 'clicked' now they've won a game or two?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DESTRUCT said:


> Nice return. Looks pretty good.
> 
> Played - United/Chelsea over 2.5, Milan, Celtic, Barcelona, Madrid, Athletico Madrid, Almeria, Galatasaray, Fenerbache, Dinamo Moscow, Benfica, Porto, Cardiff, Young Boys, Gent, Schalke, Ferrer (Tennis.
> 
> LOL!


looks good whats the return on that?


Bubzeh said:


> So do Liverpool fans think they've 'clicked' now they've won a game or two?


nah not yet, still a lot of time to go


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bubzeh said:


> So do Liverpool fans think they've 'clicked' now they've won a game or two?


Nah not yet. It will take time for us to really click as a team


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Bubzeh said:


> So do Liverpool fans think they've 'clicked' now they've won a game or two?


Getting closer but still a way to go.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Bubzeh said:


> So do Liverpool fans think they've 'clicked' now they've won a game or two?


No, not at all. It's a very young squad and it will take a long time to get it all right. 



King Kenny said:


> looks good whats the return on that?


$1700 with 5 bucks on it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



DESTRUCT said:


> Arsenal will fuck you up, don't do it.


They fucked me up last weekend. They were the last leg on my multi and lost enaldo



Bubzeh said:


> So do Liverpool fans think they've 'clicked' now they've won a game or two?


We've played alright so far this season but we cannot score to save ourselves. There is a long way to go to become a threat to the CL places.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Suck on this, Renegade Carrick!






:carrick would have shat his pants and gave away the ball straight away.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mikel is one of the most under-rated players in the league imo


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

He has improved wildly this season. He genuinely looks like a completely different player. About time mind considering he has played 250 bleedin' games for us.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



nazzac said:


> Mikel is one of the most under-rated players in the league imo



It's not like he was doing a great deal before this season though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mikel is currently the BITW and on his way to GOAT status. A player we can all look up to.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

We should really do a Tony Hibbert-esque pitch invasion if he ever scores. 252 appearences no goals. That takes skill.


Edit: Apparently he scored 2 goals about 6 years ago for us. Dream ruined


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

No need to bet for the sake of it. The only two I see today that offer value are;

Newport County @ 17/20
Dorchester Town @ 17/20

Both at home, against teams they should be beating. It's a good 2.5/1.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*











So rare that there isn't even any TV footage of them :terry1

When I think of Mikel, I think of a blend between Makelele, Redondo, Vieira and Roy Keane :jordan


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Joel said:


> So rare that there isn't even any TV footage of them :terry1
> 
> When I think of Mikel, I think of a blend between Makelele, Redondo, Vieira and Roy Keane :jordan


With a healthy dose of Veron and Kleberson thrown in to the mix for good measure. :fergie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

when did we change the topic from mikel to carrick


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mikel still doesn't have a league goal though, most games for a midfielder without scoring (Y)

Will mark like hell when he eventually gets one. Maybe we can give him a penalty like we did with Makalele?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mikel is just waiting for his "AGUEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" opportunity.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

FAT FRANK not playing against United :/


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> FAT FRANK not playing against United :/


Tbh that's a good thing, Mikel and Ramires work better together in the pivot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Really wish Sky would shut up about the pace Agbonlahor hasn't had for about 2 years.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Agbonlahor is still pretty fast. He's just not very good at football.

Also, nice goal from BentHeskey :hesk2


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Irish Jet said:


> Really wish Sky would shut up about the pace Agbonlahor hasn't had for about 2 years.


As long as he still has pace on FIFA, they'll keep talking about it.

I'm still amazed when I see Agbonlahor has scored more than 50 prem goals.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Holt comes across as a massive cunt.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Agbonlahor used to be class because no one could handle his pace, when he played with Young they were the best counter attacking side in the country. He was a very good prospect, then he got injuries and bulked up with fat/muscle and has never been the same player.

Oh and he was always the FIFA GOAT.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It's like there's a competition out there to see who's the worst Bennett.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



> BREAKING: Arsenal midfielder Jack Wilshere returns to the Gunners starting XI to make his first senior appearance after 14 months out injured.


 .


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Oh boy, the golden boy is back. Bit of a risk starting him from the go.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

GOAL !!!!

Fuck Yes !!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dublin's Iniesta at it again.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I give Wilshere 34 minutes.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



5th-Horseman said:


> .


Seriously? Awesome.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wilshere back? 2014 is ours! :lions


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fucking hell Norwich, Villa there for the taking.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

This game has been a great advert for the Premier League. Best in the world!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Joel said:


> Wilshere back? 2014 is ours! :lions


Yeah, Wilshere and Cleverly are future world beaters... the new Xavi and Iniesta...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wilshere Cleverly​ The OX​

Yeah we'll piss it in Brazil..


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Norwich and Villa should be fined for that woeful game. Ugh.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Wilshere Cleverly​ The OX​
> 
> Yeah we'll piss it in Brazil..



Reus, Kroos, Gotze, Schweinsteiger, Ozil, Khedira, Schurrle, Muller, Holtby and Draxler. Pick your 5 from that and watch england go out in the quarters again.

Also, which 3:00 game should I watch? Thinking Arsenal.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Curry I said:


> Also, which 3:00 game should I watch? Thinking Arsenal.


Only other option is Wigan/West Ham which could be a decent game but all the others look really Keiron Dyer so I would go with Arsenal/Rangers


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLS REUUUUUUUUUUUUS

I wish we bought him instead of Marko "I've seen Eva more than anyone at Chelsea, even though I've been here for only 3 months" Marin.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



danny_boy said:


> Only other option is Wigan/West Ham which could be a decent game but all the others look really Keiron Dyer so I would go with Arsenal/Rangers


Going with Arsenal-QPR, No champions league winners in the Arsenal squad, QPR have a 2-time winner at RB a 1-time winner in goals and another on the bench.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Good game (Arsenal vs QPR) so far. Arsenal creating some good chances but QPR decent on the counter. One of the rare occasions I actually want Arsenal to win due to FF points and my hatred of QPR.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The ref in the Arsenal game is such a clown.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What a shit day for 3pm kickoffs in the prem, bunch of jobber teams :terry.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Tomorrow needs to hurry up.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Joel said:


> Tomorrow needs to hurry up.


And be over with quickly the sooner the better, unless united win of course :rvp


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I probably will bottle it and not come on after the game shall we lose.

Pulling a Stringer is what the kids call it these days, no?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Joel said:


> I probably will bottle it and not come on after the game shall we lose.
> 
> Pulling a Stringer is what the kids call it these days, no?


I 99% will not show up and probably skip turning up for COC discussions.

Hopefully i'll get a little laugh at pool though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



WWE_TNA said:


> What a shit day for 3pm kickoffs in the prem, bunch of jobber teams :terry.


Couldnt agree more. Thank fuck we have the Lunch time Kick off game to save this horrible day :suarez1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Everton embarrassing Liverpool will certainly save the day and weekend :terry


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Probably bollocks, but apparently Marca TV are saying ep will come to united in january and work with Fergie until the end of the season where he will take over


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



united_07 said:


> Probably bollocks, but apparently Marca TV are saying ep will come to united in january and work with Fergie until the end of the season where he will take over


I'd bash one out but what bollocks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

As if Ferguson is ever retiring.

:lmao Cazorla. Better than :mata my ass.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Huge miss from Cazorla right there.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Just to be clear i wouldn't be happy because fergie is retiring but the fact that pep could takeover.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Just to be clear i wouldn't be happy because fergie is retiring but the fact that pep could takeover.


I'd be pretty happy too, but only because I don't rate Pep.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Curry I said:


> I'd be pretty happy too, but only because I don't rate Pep.


Name another manager that is not named Jose Mourinho that could take the united job?

Personally whoever takes it is destined to fail anyway but imo there is hardly anyone out there.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Name another manager that is not named Jose Mourinho that could take the united job?
> 
> Personally whoever takes it is destined to fail anyway but imo there is hardly anyone out there.


David Moyes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

pep is the best manager in the world and 10x the manager moyes is at least


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Reading VS Fulham has suddenly become the game to watch, 3-3 with only a couple of minutes left


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Curry I said:


> David Moyes.


:lol :lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lol at Moyes being a better manager than Pep. Moyes is very good but come on!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Joel said:


> Liverpool embarrassing Everton will certainly save the day and weekend :terry


Coudnt agree more :fergie 



I Curry I said:


> David Moyes.


You would rather Moyes Over Pep? :bosh

Reading V Fulham sounds like it turned out to be a must watch match


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I have never seen a side conspire against itself quite like how QPR manage it. We were really poor, but thankfully we were playing at home against QPR. They're like the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> pep is the best manager in the world and 10x the manager moyes is at least


Moyes has experience of the premier league, a good track record of transfers, has kept Everton a top half (often top 5/6) club on a pathetic budget and had a good record at Preston previous to that.

Guardiola has never managed in the prem, has been successful at one team with a very distinct dynamic that Man U do not share (see Rodgers to Liverpool), was successful at a team where he inherited players such as Messi, Alves, Iniesta, Xavi, Puyol, Toure etc and was allowed to spend 88m in his first transfer window, he also has a somewhat mixed transfer history (12m for Hleb, 17m for Cacares, 10m for Henrique, 16m on Kerrison, 25m on Chygrynsky).



AndreBaker said:


> Lol at Moyes being a better manager than Pep. Moyes is very good but come on!


I never said he was a better manager, but that he would be better suited to Man U.

In short, I think moyes would do a better long term job

*all prices are in Euros, which my keyboard does not have a key for*


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Thrilled for the win regardless how shite we were again. 



Joel said:


> As if Ferguson is ever retiring.
> 
> :lmao Cazorla. Better than :mata my ass.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'd rather wait 2-3 years for pep to get united playing his way than moyes having relatively decent success with the way he goes about things. I really like moyes but i feel Pep will bring in a new era at united.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

he took barcelona, completely changed them, cleaned out the dressing room and made them into the powerhouse they are today. he's an absolute tactical genius and will be exceptional in the premier league, no matter what club he joins. also promoted players like busquets, tello, pedro to name a few, put immense amounts of faith in the and have been rewarded.

simply put, he's a genius and a class man to boot. eagerly awaiting guillem's book about him.

honestly, the way we're setting up our backroom, it seems that we're really gearing up to move for pep.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

How would Moyes be better suited?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Curry I said:


> Moyes has experience of the premier league, a good track record of transfers, has kept Everton a top half (often top 5/6) club on a pathetic budget and had a good record at Preston previous to that.
> 
> Guardiola has never managed in the prem, has been successful at one team with a very distinct dynamic that Man U do not share (see Rodgers to Liverpool), was successful at a team where he inherited players such as Messi, Alves, Iniesta, Xavi, Puyol, Toure etc and was allowed to spend 88m in his first transfer window, he also has a somewhat mixed transfer history (12m for Hleb, 17m for Cacares, 10m for Henrique, 16m on Kerrison, 25m on Chygrynsky).
> 
> ...


One thing you missed though. Pep has the experience of managing at a very VERY high level. What Moyes doesn't have. Yeah he inherited some good players but it takes a great manager to manage those good players which he done amazingly. He made some great choices such as playing Messi ahead of guys like Ibra. Really changed the dressing room dynamic. All his work

With Moyes I just don't think he could handle the pressure if he went to Man U right now. He doesn't have the level of juggling league with Cups and European football all in one go. Everton have no real pressure on them to succeed due to the funds they spend. Hell he can finish 8 and it would still be a success tbh. Pep showed in a short period of time that he is easily one of the best managers around.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> he took barcelona, completely changed them, cleaned out the dressing room and made them into the powerhouse they are today. he's an absolute tactical genius and will be exceptional in the premier league, no matter what club he joins. also promoted players like busquets, tello, pedro to name a few, put immense amounts of faith in the and have been rewarded.
> 
> simply put, he's a genius and a class man to boot. eagerly awaiting guillem's book about him.
> 
> honestly, the way we're setting up our backroom, it seems that we're really gearing up to move for pep.



Well said and completely agree. Barca before he took over were very very good he turned them great again, same could be said about United we are very good but pep could make us great again.

Only thing that may worry me is that does he have the mental toughness fergie has? probably not but hopefully he has enough and IF does takeover deals with the pressure and has the staying power.


Just hope Chelsea or City don't get to him first


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

:fergie has done the foreward in Balague's book on Pep


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What Champion's league experience does Moyes have? Where is his track record of winning trophies? How do you know that he would be able to man manage top class players with huge egos? When has he had to deal with extreme pressure and expectations?

There's absolutely nothing to suggest that Moyes would be suited to United and that's no slight on the guy because he's a good manager. It's just that he has proved absolutely nothing at the very top level. Pep has, end of argument.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Well said and completely agree. Barca before he took over were very very good he turned them great again, same could be said about United we are very good but pep could make us great again.
> 
> Only thing that may worry me is that does he have the mental toughness fergie has? probably not but hopefully he has enough and IF does takeover deals with the pressure and has the staying power.
> 
> ...


if yoi can read graham hunter's book about barca's transformation. the guy has exceptional mental toughness, some of the shit he went through when he first took over was ridiculous. the doubts about whether he was the man or not, having officials against his appointment, fans wanting him gone after a few poor results. then it all clicked and the rest is history. he would go to any english club, any club in the world for that matter and completely change them for the better.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

United are clearly going to go for Kean. No doubt about it.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah he inherited some good players but it takes a great manager to manage those good players which he done amazingly. He made some great choices such as playing Messi ahead of guys like *Ibra*. Really changed the dressing room dynamic. All his work.


A guy like Ibra who was brought in by guardiola for 46 million euros and Eto'o?



Mr. Snrub said:


> also promoted players like busquets, tello, pedro to name a few, put immense amounts of faith in the and have been rewarded.


Moyes has brought through players like Rooney, Rodwell and currently barkley, without the advantage of a world famous academy and a B team to bring players through. 

And I repeat to everyone, I do not think Moyes is a better manager or tactician than Pep, just more suited to the current dynamic of Man U.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I see what you're saying and i bet some united fans want Moyes same as alot want jose or ole or even klopp.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Curry I said:


> Moyes has brought through players like Rooney, Rodwell and currently barkley, without the advantage of a world famous academy and a B team to bring players through.
> .


i'll give you rooney, but rodwell and barkley :kobe , barkley is currently playing for sheffield wednesday, and rodwell has nowhere near fulfilled his hype


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I just hope Fergie's help in picking a successor is better than his buying of CM's.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Curry I said:


> And I repeat to everyone, I do not think Moyes is a better manager or tactician than Pep, just more suited to the current dynamic of Man U.


I've already addressed the huge flaws in this argument.

Remember that Mark Hughes was excellent for Blackburn but couldn't hack it at Man Citeh and is struggling massively at QPR with big money and huge expectations. It's completely different being a good upper mid table manager to a top class manager.

Don't just expect Moyes to make a direct translation.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Curry I said:


> A guy like Ibra who was brought in by guardiola for 46 million euros and Eto'o?


Yup spent huge money on Ibra and then took the risk off replacing him with Messi. That didn't work out so bad last time I checked.....




> Moyes has brought through players like Rooney, Rodwell and currently barkley, without the advantage of a world famous academy and a B team to bring players through.
> And I repeat to everyone, I do not think Moyes is a better manager or tactician than Pep, just more suited to the current dynamic of Man U.


No doubt that Moyes has done well but like I mentioned before he doesn't have that level of pressure upon him to really stress about anyway. Throw him into the deep end of Man U right now where the expectition is title challenge + at least 1 extra trophy each season without that higIfh level of experience and frankly he would suffer. If he was to go anywhere someone like Spurs or Newcastle where he can play his game while not having the same level of pressure on him.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

On another subject I may get less objection to: Dzeko and Lescott both on the bench for city? Bold from Mancini.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

because dzeko doesnt play full games well and lescott is hated by bobby ever since his mistake vs qpr. big nasty hasn't exactly been a let down so far either


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I do feel for Moyes as it's pretty ridiculous that he's never been given a shot at a bigger club, but Pep is on a different level.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Am kinda surprised Spurs never came in for him tbh. 

As for Dzeko yeah like Kiz said he plays the Super Sub role better tbh. Seemed like Roberto & Lescott had problems midweek too.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*










Holy hell


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Atkinson is a fucking idiot, how was that a dive?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If Moyes was ever going to move to a club like Spurs then I think he would have been best suited going there when Ramos was sacked. Having said that I don't think that Tottenham will regret Harry Redknapp's reign there.

For everything that is said about AVB at least he has European experience including winning a trophy, so I doubt that Spurs would have considered somebody like Moyes at a time when they would consider themselves challengers for the top four.

Oddly enough the recent couple of Liverpool vacancies would have been an ideal move for Moyes, but that was unlikely to ever happen due to obvious reasons.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



alfonsaaberg said:


> Atkinson is a fucking idiot, how was that a dive?


Atkinson's in charge, who knows what goes through his head.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Holy hell


The speed at which everything happened did make it a hard call to make. The linesman may well have thought the QPR player played the ball too. But the goal definitely should have been ruled out. But I don't really care :


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Could this match/atmosphere be any more tedious? Even the Swansea fans have given up


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Holy hell


Was that their goal? :lol wtf did it come off a qpr player?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

we really do love a pass or 57


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Routledge is such a underrated player


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Swansea should be two up which means City will end up winning again.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Was that their goal? :lol wtf did it come off a qpr player?


Yep, was offside, twice. Great officiating. Didn't touch a QPR player once.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

tedious, shit, disinterested, lazy, slopy, lackadaisical boring football. utter garbage

kolarov, with a rocket left foot, is playing on the right side. baffling.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Booed off, fucking hell. Third division a few seasons ago and won the title just last season now the fans cant be arsed to even turn up & those that do are booing at half time.

And I thought we were fickle.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Booing really city fans?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Whatever Mancini is doing it's clearly not working. He might as well bring on the savior in Edin Dzeko which will then go on to form a back three and perhaps swap Sergio Aguero with Joe Hart. After all, great players can play anywhere.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

taking kolarov off after playing him for 35 mins on the wrong side.

just what


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Whatever Mancini is doing it's clearly not working. He might as well bring on the savior in Edin Dzeko which will then go on to form a back three and perhaps swap Sergio Aguero with Joe Hart. After all, great players can play anywhere.


Sneakily changing pages from the BBC page 

He does need to change something though, this is pretty dire.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Curry I said:


> Sneakily changing pages from the BBC page
> 
> He does need to change something though, this is pretty dire.


It was all in our minds Curry


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I have no doubt City booing their team off stems from the sweeping amount of band-wagonners who have now flocked to Eastlands in the wake of their rebirth, rather than the diehards who had to endure playing the likes of Macclesfield and Huddersfield on a regular basis.

Still absolutely pathetic once you factor in where they are now compared to 5 seasons ago, but football has become so popular the essence of loyalty and support has all but disappeared: everything is treated as one game at a time. Pretty sure most sides top of the championship have been booed off when losing games, regardless of how well they'd done prior to the defeat. Your average football matchgoer these days really are fickle and shallow bastards only in it for the glory and success, rather than the hardships clubs of all sizes have to overcome.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> taking kolarov off after playing him for 35 mins on the wrong side.
> 
> just what


Injured?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

City will win this 2-0


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What a chance for Michu


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cracking finish by Tevez that. City will win 3-0.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

GOALAZO GOALAZO

world class finish


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Right on the money just watch 2-0 and none of us are suprised this was always gonna be a home banker.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

£115 on Man City to win and 3 or 4 total goals in the match might not look too bad if Vorm is going off injured.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Not only have I had to sit through one of the worst games ever today, but Stoke were the only team to let me down in my accumulator! This month Man u, Arsenal and Stoke have all let me down by being the only team not to win, together my bets were worth a total of £850. 
Fucking hate football sometimes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

wonderful, another possible injury to micah.

just wonderful.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

City were garbage, again. And they keep fucking winning.

I truly hate Michu.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That was one of the shittest fixture days of the season. Arsenal vs QPR was fun for about 10 minutes then turned into utter wank. Stoke/Sunderlund may have put half the population of the respective cities into a coma and City vs Swansea was about as good an advert for the Premier League as having repeat viewings of the Suarez and Terry racism hearings. 

On the plus side a vast improvement on last weeks performance on FF Mignolet, Tevez and Berbatov all getting 6+ has helped me out a bit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



5th-Horseman said:


> That was one of the shittest fixture days of the season. Arsenal vs QPR was fun for about 10 minutes then turned into utter wank. Stoke/Sunderlund may have put half the population of the respective cities into a coma and City vs Swansea was about as good an advert for the Premier League as having repeat viewings of the Suarez and Terry racism hearings.
> 
> On the plus side a vast improvement on last weeks performance on FF Mignolet, Tevez and Berbatov all getting 6+ has helped me out a bit.



Reading/Fulham kinda saved the day for the prem games but yeah awful day.

Hopefully tomorrow will be a huge improvement with United and Everton winning :fergie.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Reading/Fulham kinda saved the day for the prem games but yeah awful day.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will be a huge improvement with *Chelsea* and Everton winning :fergie.


Fixed it for you.

:stuff


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Never felt more like singing the blues, when Everton and Liverpool loseeeee oh Evertonnnn .. you got me singing the blues!

Everton are magic, Liverpool are tragic na na na na

With a packet of sweets and a cheeky smile, Rafael Benitez is a peadophile!

Justice for the 39

COME ON EVERTON, THESE ARE SHIT! SAMMY LEE DRINKS HIS OWN PISS. HUEWHDUIEWHIUDWAHDNIWEUHIWF

TONY HIBBERT IS GONNA SHAG YA MA


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

How the fucking hell is Arsenal-QPR Game of the Day Sky? Holy fuck.

Reading-Fulham didn't sound half bad. FFS.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Dat big club bias. :wenger


Team i'd like to see tomorrow.

DDG
Raf
Rio 
Evans
Evra

Ando
Carrick
Scholes/Cleverley

Valencia
RVP
Rooney


But i'm half expecting giggs and welbeck to start :fergie. I would like Hernandez to start but it would be a gamble and would mean one of rvp, valencia and rooney would not start. I also have no clue what formation will be played.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

OH STEVENNNN GEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRAAAAARDDDDDDDDDDD DA BABIES NOT YOURS

YEAHHHHHHH


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Purple Aki said:


> Never felt more like singing the blues, when Everton and Liverpool loseeeee oh Evertonnnn .. you got me singing the blues!
> 
> Everton are magic, Liverpool are tragic na na na na
> 
> ...



:lol :lol always with the laughs.

I see you are really keeping with this Purple Aki name.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Team i'd like to see tomorrow.
> 
> DDG
> Raf
> ...


yeah i'd probably agree on that team, but anderson wont start

if giggs starts enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I agree ando will 100% start in the cup instead.

So either clev with scholes and carrick (maybe suprise and fletch) or just carrick/scholes :no: with rooney behind rvp and val/welbeck on the wings.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Stuck with it for 3 months la haha. 

I wanna change it already. I'm thinking of SCALLY or the original .. SCOUSE










ANOTHER MOTHERFUCKING EDIT 'CAUSE I'M A ROLL: Liverpool are so fucking shit, if we lose tomorrow I'm going to go on a rampage.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



> 'I thought QPR were a Scottish club!' Stephane Mbia admits Rangers move was a mystery
> 
> QPR defender Stephane Mbia claims manager Mark Hughes did not even know .whether he was worth signing.
> 
> ...


:lmao Only from QPR would you get pure gold like this.

Not totally confident about the game tomorrow. WBA usually cause us problems and have been in good form.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

west brom have BIG TEDDY


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Didn't realise :gus was the manager of Norwich.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Pre side of face blown off or post?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> kolarov, with a rocket left foot, is playing on the right side. baffling.


but he can play anywhere


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

except in the back of a 3-5-2

because nobody in city knows how to play in one of those


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That reminds me once of a mate of mine who tried to tell me that playing 4-4-2 involved having two at the back and four in midfield and attack.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

it probably did mean that in the 50s

ofcourse that was considered a very defensive formation back then :kean


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Blue is the colour, football is the game!

C'mon Chelsea! Beat United!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Don't worry, we will :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

we need to win this, god we need to win this

mata and luiz alone brought the fight to united, god willing oscar and hazard compensate for our lack of striker

but its mata. today is mata's stage. he needs to cement himself as the heart of the new chelsea


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

The Oscar - Mata - Hazard combination is tremendous.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

All hail the new trinity

The father, the son and the holy spirit

I havent decided which one of Oscar or Hazard is the son or holy spirit


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> The Oscar - Mata - Hazard combination is tremendous.


If they only had a good striker...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

a draw would be lovely


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

hopefully we smash everton tonight


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*










COMeeoj ionffuiwf


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

If Liverpool win we better put Mozza (what the fuck is Purple Aki?) on suicide watch.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Samoon said:


> If they only had a good striker...


When Falcao joins in January, we will


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I think United will win and I think Liverpool will win sadly.

City have appointed Txiki Begiristain as director of football, former Barcelona man...ep

Also United vs Chelsea is probably going to turn into another handshake farce with Ferdinand and Cole, yippy can't wait for that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Probably a draw or a chelsea win, havent won in the league at stamford bridge in 10 years :side:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Samoon said:


> If they only had a good striker...


I'd score a bucket load with those 3 in supply..


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

1/2 ratio (about where he has been this season) is liveable with only if the midfield continues to chip in (which it looks like it will). It isn't so much the ratio of goals, he scores quite a few, it's the ones he misses.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Will be a very tough match tonight but I think we can get a result.

Expecting a big game from Gerrard cause he usually shows up in the big games.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



5th-Horseman said:


> I think United will win and I think Liverpool will win sadly.





united_07 said:


> Probably a draw or a chelsea win, havent won in the league at stamford bridge in 10 years :side:


"We're gonna lose" "No, we're gonna lose!"

Always good to see some confidence in your vastly successful multi million pound squads :jesse


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Yeah, how dare I be slightly worried about playing against a frontline of Rooney and Robin Van Persie when our striker has problems tying his shoelaces


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It's evident that Chelsea doesn't need Torres to score in order to win games when they have the likes of Mata, Hazard and Oscar.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It's also evident that he has a tendency to keep missing goals offered up to him on a platter. Doing it against lower clubs is not too much of a problem, doing it against United is suicide.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



5th-Horseman said:


> It's also evident that he has a tendency to keep missing goals offered up to him on a platter. Doing it against lower clubs is not too much of a problem, doing it against United is suicide.


Good point.

Don't worry, January is only just around the corner.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



5th-Horseman said:


> It's also evident that he has a tendency to keep missing goals offered up to him on a platter. Doing it against lower clubs is not too much of a problem, doing it against United is suicide.


Were I able to, I'd put money on Torres scoring today at some point.

I wouldn't bet on it, but I would love for this to be the day Mikel gets his premier league goal.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Odds on an Obi Mikel hatrrick must be absolutely gigantic.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



5th-Horseman said:


> Odds on an Obi Mikel hatrrick must be absolutely gigantic.


Betfred and Skybet are only at 500/1 apparently. Bwin being quoted as 5000/1 on oddschecker.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Curry I said:


> Betfred and Skybet are only at 500/1 apparently. *Bwin being quoted as 5000/1 on oddschecker*.




I'd probably get lower odds on having Elvis in out starting lineup, that's pretty damn high.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Purple Aki said:


> COMeeoj ionffuiwf


I really wanna see your reaction If we win
Hopefully it's like your reaction after what happened at the Newcastle match 8*D


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Manchester City recruit former Barcelona technical director Txiki Begiristain as director of football in a management restructure....

Pep's next boys.. The dynasty is about to begin... lol.

The 80m academy has been given the green light to break ground and be ready going into 2014 as well, awesome news, love the plans, looks spectacular, hopefully get some improvement at the National level too.. by about 2025


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jones Enrique Wisdom Skrtel Agger Gerrard Allen Sahin Sterling Suso Suarez

No Reina or Johnson.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Surprised he went for Wisdom over Johnson tbh. Is Johnson injured or something guy isn't even on the subs bench


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

johnson's injured, reina suspended


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Liverpool are lucky Pienaar is suspended, I wouldn't be trusting Wisdom against him.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

hope to god Enrique has his brain screwed in today.

lol, Reina's not suspended


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

yeah i didnt notice him on the bench. LOLREINA behind jones. :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jones has been playing well. Hopefully Reina gets the message to pull his finger out.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Thank fuck Reina is benched tbh. Hopefully Jones can fully make a name for himself today


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

3 goals in 2 days, jet lag not a problem.









Wenger still has the best sideline reactions. :wenger

What's with all these glory hunter thread titles? Bulk and Mikey use to do Wolves themed ones n shit. :side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Reina deserves to be benched.

Not a huge fan of Johnson to be honest, especially defensively. But then again, Jose has been gash.

Meh, lets just hope all goes well.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Win today and 3 points off fourth isn't it ? That's after a tough start and the bedding in of a new system.

COME ON YOU REDMEN


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You mad Mozza?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

SUAREZ. You lovable rat faced cunt. GET IN. Good work by Enrique on the break, he needed that to get his confidence up i reckon.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SUAREZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

SUAREZ. 2-0. Fucking loving it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That was bad by Jones. Needed to punch that out of danger.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck. this could be a very high scoring match


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Suarez has the biggest troll face in the game.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

this is why i love the premiership, fucking great match


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

worful defending by Enrique. 2-2. That blows.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

2-2. 

BRAVE decision to drop Pepe then :downing


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

sterling's getting sent off today

calling it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Wisdom not having the best of times out there...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ever Wolf said:


> sterling's getting sent off today
> 
> calling it


Honestly wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mirallas and Sterling will bothh get reds i reckon,.

I don't like the commentators pointing out that it should've been our throw before Everton equalised. It further angries up my blood :side:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mirallas MOTM so far.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

the fuck was that tractor noise on sky sports?

mirallas looking really pissed off


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

who would've thought that the first person to get a yellow this game for diving would be... Phil Neville? :lol


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Great match for the neutrals.

Disappointed to see a two goal lead slip so quickly.

Need to get on the ball.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah great way to kick off today after a bad day yesterday from a neutral view I gotta say. Shame we pissed away a 2 goal lead. Really do need to get much tighter at the back. Hopefully we get another goal next half


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Did someone drive their tractor to the game? What was that?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Mirallas looks really amped and somewhat injured. Quality player tbf.

Wisdom looks terrible at the moment.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Great game so far, glad I decided to watch.

Mirralas has been brilliant in taking advantage of Wisdom, Enrique was doing well until the first Everton goal and I can see Sterling off aswell.

Can't help but feel Reina would have done better with the clearance for the first goal and would have thrown himslef at the cross for the second.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

to be fair Liverpools team wil be pretty decent in FM 2016.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Changing formation?

Two subs at half time? Wtf?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Shelvey the dickhead (in more ways than one) is on, joy


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Good game for the neutrals so far, enjoyed it.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Sterling :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Scuffed finish there. Suarez needs to lay off him though, 99% of players would have taken the shot on there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

yeah but a lot of them would've buried it. woeful finish, should've been 3-2.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm not really confident today against Chelsea. United will just have to outscore Chelsea today as I don't see us keeping a cleansheet with how dire our defence has been so far this season. Hazard/Mata/Oscar is going to give our defence real problems today but hopefully RVP/Rooney are on form in this match.

Really hope Ferguson doesn't start Giggs. Would prefer Anderson/Cleverley to get a start but I see Anderson starting the midweek game in the Capitol Cup.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fella keeps fouling and getting nothing called on him. What a joke.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I hate that cunt..


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Why the fuck did Suarez do that?

Focus on the game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



> De Gea, Rafael, Ferdinand, Evans, Evra; Carrick, Cleverley; Valencia, Rooney, Young; Van Persie.
> Lindegaard, Anderson, Giggs, Chicharito, Nani, Welbeck, Scholes


very surprised to see young starting


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

How fellaini hasn't been given a yellow yet is beyond me. He has done nothing but foul all fucking game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Cole; Ramires, Mikel; Mata, Oscar, Hazard; Torres 
Turnbull, Azpilicueta, Bertrand, Romeu, Marin, Moses

Erm... Where's Sturridge?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> How fellaini hasn't been given a yellow yet is beyond me. He has done nothing but foul all fucking game.


Was just thinking this. Hell how he got away with that Allen stuff a min ago is beyond me


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Joel said:


> Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Cole; Ramires, Mikel; Mata, Oscar, Hazard; Torres
> Turnbull, Azpilicueta, Bertrand, Romeu, Marin, Moses
> 
> Erm... Where's Sturridge?


the 7th man on the bench joel


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Joel said:


> Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Luiz, Cole; Ramires, Mikel; Mata, Oscar, Hazard; Torres
> Turnbull, Azpilicueta, Bertrand, Romeu, Marin, Moses
> 
> Erm... Where's Sturridge?


you only have 6 on the bench? :troll



Chain Gang solider said:


> Was just thinking this. Hell how he got away with that Allen stuff a min ago is beyond me


Yeah, its been ridiculous.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> the 7th man on the bench joel





Rush said:


> you only have 6 on the bench? :troll


:wilkins


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Robbed robbed robbed.

Fuck me.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

He's no way offside..


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

FUCK ALL OF YOU. FUCK ME


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm assuming that was a Coates foul, not an offside?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Missed the ending hut sounds like we had a goal ruled out at the end. Wouldn't surprise me tbh seems like most decisions went against us today. Guess shit happens


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I really can't see anything wrong with that Suarez goal...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fucking hopeless these linesmen.

Twats.

Cunts.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

L'pool got robbed..no way in hell that was offside.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

VIDEO. MOTHERCUNTFUCKING. TECHNOLOGY.

fuck football


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That is beyond a fucking joke. Not offside, no fouls, fucking robbed. Utterly hopeless by the refs.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:fergie and his association strikes again#Rawk

Seriously though I'll wait and see the chance but does sound like it was a joke


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It was onside, but Coates had both his arms on the defender when he headed it across.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Fucking lol'd at the end :lol


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I see nothing wrong with the third goal. 

No offside. No foul.

No wonder we can't stand these twats of refs.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Was clearly offside.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :fergie and his association strikes again#Rawk
> 
> Seriously though I'll wait and see the chance but does sound like it was a joke


Just wait my friend. 'Best League in the world' is more than happy to employ useless officials by the looks.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Liverpool getting robbed??

Oh, the irony ique2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Even though Everton were the better side, we had the best chance to get a third. 

Once again, can't fucking score.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That damn Fergie screwing Liverpool AGAIN! 

GODDDDDDAMMIT!


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ok, after seeing the replay of when the linesman raised his flag, I'll admit Liverpool were robbed of that.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Just wait my friend. 'Best League in the world' is more than happy to employ useless officials by the looks.


Of just saw it. Agree with Souness and crew seems like the linesman bottled it right at the end and took the risk. Joke but shit happens I guess. I


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

a brave and correct call from the brilliant linesman


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

eagerly anticipating a united onside winner chalked off

oh wait that would be ridiculous, 16 penalties to legless ashley


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

For once in a Chelsea-Man u game: Can we please have no offside goals, no hand balls, no dives, no stupid red cards and just a straight 11 v 11 game where the best team wins?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Curry I said:


> For once in a Chelsea-Man u game: Can we please have no offside goals, no hand balls, no dives, no stupid red cards and just a straight 11 v 11 game where the best team wins?


:ti


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

So Mirallas destroys another RB.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Just give me a Chelsea win. Clean, dirty, I don't care. Just give me a Chelsea win.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Curry I said:


> For once in a Chelsea-Man u game: Can we please have no offside goals, no hand balls, no dives, no stupid red cards and just a straight 11 v 11 game where the best team wins?


:blatter


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Everton can go on about how nice they were for ceremony after the findings came out but after singing the same old songs they can get stuffed


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Can't wait for this.

Thinking a draw. Would be sweet to beat Man United at home. I'm wary of their attack. Easily the best in the league.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

My prediction is 3-2 chelsea.

Rather Chelsea then united anyway of the week.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Think they will be 5+ goals in this match and a Chelsea win

This is gonna be something


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Everton can go on about how nice they were for ceremony after the findings came out but after singing the same old songs they can get stuffed


I always found everton fans, to be hipocritical twats after the we're nice family club... that throws phones, coins, bottles at players, tries to punch them occasionally, calls them cunts for 90mins and then cry like babies when we see Barton's cheeks a bit..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

lolChelsea :rvp


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

United scores huh


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Woah. That was qucik. OG by Sideshow Bob


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

:lmao

Poor Luiz. Off his butt...


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Everton can go on about how nice they were for ceremony after the findings came out but after singing the same old songs they can get stuffed


Where you at the match today?


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

I'm awaiting an investigation into Suarez for stealing a quid off an Everton fan during the game today.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Came To Play said:


> Where you at the match today?


I wasn't but you could hear on the tele. Also had a couple friends go and they said they were singing "murders" , "always the victim" etc.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Came To Play said:


> Where you at the match today?


Double post


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

RVP to score all the goals


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

:lmao


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lol Chelsea. Game over I guess.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Do Chelsea know what marking is?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

2-0 mutha fuckkaaaa


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

As they say..'You won't know what you're missing until it's gone'... :terry , where are you?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

LOL Chelsea.

The rvp show.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Joel you gonna be around in 2 hours? :troll


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

inb4 all torres fault


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hope you got lots of lube Chelsea.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*










:kobe


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Unlucky for the OG, followed by defending that was beyond bad. Terrible.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That save from De Gea from Chelsea's free kick was beautiful.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Luiz is having a nightmare.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

My gosh Chelsea have been horrible at defending today


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Johnny Evans almost about to score on his own goal again...


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Chelsea starting to come into it now, won't be surprised if there is another goal before half-time but got a feeling it will come from another United counter-attack


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

RAWK is down :lmao


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lovely free-kick by Mata, Game On!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Great goal from Mata.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

:rooney :rooney :rooney :rooney :rooney :rooney :rooney


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

:mata :mata :mata :mata

Well taken goal. 

Fingers crossed for the second 45 mins.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

:mata with that lovely freekick


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

All I asked for was a straight 11 v 11 with no hijinks, but no, it took 4 minutes for a flukey own goal 

On the plus side, Man U were nowhere for the last 20 minutes and the goal just before the break is what the doctor ordered.

3-3 final score.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Great kick in the ribs from Torres, best touch he's had.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*










:mata


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

We were brilliant the first 20 minutes, Chelsea had more possession but did nothing with it and United were lethal on the counter attack. After that, we stopped playing, played sloppy passes and our one-two's just didn't come off. The only reason it's 2-1 is because of one man, De Gea. He's been immense with some of his saves, with one being absolutely world class when it was destined for the net.

Cleverley has been careless in possession at times. We really need to stop giving away stupid fouls and sloppy balls. We look like we had no rhythm for the last 25 minutes. Hopefully they pick things up second half as if they don't, I can see Chelsea getting something.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

:Cisse :Cisse :Cisse

You beauty


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Curry I said:


> All I asked for was a straight 11 v 11 with no hijinks, but no, it took 4 minutes for a flukey own goal


You should have known better bruh :ti


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



wkdsoul said:


> Great kick in the ribs from Torres, best touch he's had.


Well that and the header that De Gea hooked off the line

But the combination of Mata, Hazard & Oscar don't seem to be on the same wave length as Torres, on a couple of occasions now I've seen them try to pass to him only for El Nino to run in completely run the opposite direction


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

2nd best fk behind kolarov's vs sunderland


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Juan 'I don't WOAT' Mata

7 Goals so far I think?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> You mad Mozza?


When I get home on to my computer I'm going to run wild on your ass.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



God™ said:


> :mata


LOL @ Torres' reaction. Wut?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> 2nd best fk behind kolarov's vs sunderland


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Purple Aki said:


> When I get home on to my computer I'm going to run wild on your ass.


You have become remarkably sober in the last 3 hours.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Full bottle job on the cards here.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Juan Mata did so well to keep that in, Dem Spanish First Touches

Great header by Rami


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

2-2

:torres


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Return of Robin Van Thug


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*










:troll


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

edit: what he posted :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

LOL Ivanovic


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ref strikes again


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Bye Bye Bran !!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Red card for Chelsea :troll


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> :troll


That was basically me in the living room when it happened. Then the remote took my rage.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

LOOOOOOOL TORRRES


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Red card for Torres :torres


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Lucky break for Chelsea there. :torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Great game ref. Keep up the good work.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

what a game,, and shit dive as well...


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Ferguson association strikes again.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Conspiracy you say :fergie


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Chelsea down to 9

It's nice to see Ref's punish diving but only if they actually dive, Feel sorry for Torres on this occasion


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Incredible stuff today. Have we seen crazier macthdays than this?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



danny_boy said:


> Chelsea down to 9
> 
> It's nice to see Ref's punish diving but only if they actually dive, Feel sorry for Torres on this occasion


I don't, Evans never touched him,


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



wkdsoul said:


> I don't, Evans never touched him,


He caught his shin, Only Torres will know if he went down to easily but when running at full speed it doesn't take much to make you lose balance


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Boring, boring Chelsea, putting nine men behind the ball.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Jesus fuck this terrible. 2 S/O within 6 minutes :lmao


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Take Rooney off for fucking GIGGS!!! May as well be 10 vs 9


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

clattenburg ruining another great game with ineptitude and stupidity. shocker.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Goodnight Chelsea.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

:hernandez


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



danny_boy said:


> He caught his shin, Only Torres will know if he went down to easily but when running at full speed it doesn't take much to make you lose balance


If you in full flight and have ur shin taken, you go down fast and harder than that.. he never changed direction in any way whats so ever..


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Offside. fpalm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

LOOOOOL Way offside. 

Great job ref. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

And he was offside. Someone wake me up


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Hernández scores on Chelsea...What a shocker unk2


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

LOL and a offside goal while we are at it.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

We (Utd) have been extremely lucky. 
still :torres


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Didn't someone post before the game they wanted one free of shenanigans?

:fergie


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Clattenburg and his linesmen being brilliant as usual.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Chelsea fans jimmies are going to be severely rustled.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Offside Goal, Two Red Cards, Simulation, Torres rib kick, De Gea catching stuff... the end of the world is nigh!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Is it any wonder why people shout conspiracy? Its fucking ridiculous.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

2 sending off and an offside goal in Man Us favour right after there rivals have a clear goal ruled out earlier in a match where Everton were winning most fouls despite being very very physical themselves. Oh and a goal from a throw in that was supposed to be pools

Nope no conspiracy here :fergie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

robbed of a fantastic finish. hernandez was behind cech ffs.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Rush said:


> Is it any wonder why people shout conspiracy? Its fucking ridiculous.


Your sig invalidates your comments.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> 2 sending off and an offside goal in Man Us favour right after there rivals have a clear goal ruled out earlier in a match where Everton were winning most fouls despite being very very physical themselves. Oh and a goal from a throw in that was supposed to be pools
> 
> Nope no conspiracy here :fergie


Another silly Suarez fan.

The first sending off was a red. But yes the 2nd red was wrong and the goal were offside. Why can't it just be bad decisions?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



spezzano2311 said:


> Your sig invalidates your comments.


Get your head out of your fucking ass son.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



spezzano2311 said:


> Your sig invalidates your comments.


Your lack of sig invalidates yours


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

It's like watching Howard Webb.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

a chelsea steward is now receiving medical treatment after he got hit by something which chelsea fans were throwing at hernandez, THUGS


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Another two or three dodgy goals or sending offs and it should even up the usual fucking over we get decision-wise at the Bridge.

Most people found those bad decisions against United pretty funny then, though :StephenA2


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

What a fucking cunt you are, Clattenburg.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

spezzano2311 said:


> Another silly Suarez fan.
> 
> The first sending off was a red. But yes the 2nd red was wrong and the goal were offside. Why can't it just be bad decisions?


Huh and I thought everyone on this place understood sarcasm :ti

The conspiracy stuff is always bullshit. Bad decisions just happen. Hell I even said earlier the Suarez stuff was just plain unlucky. Although Rush is right. Shit like this does make it easier but people to scream conspiracy


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

That booking against Valencia was a disgrace. 

I love it when the Liverpool supporters rush to get their tin foil hats on.

That wasn't directed at you CGS, you're a top man.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Best shot of the night from Valencia. Just brilliant.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbh shit like today is why people scream it even though it is not man utd's fault the ref and linesmen are shite at their jobs. Seriously can the fa hire refs who can actually do a decent job?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Glory Red Devils Mutha fuckkkaaaa


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Great result. I love Robin van Persie. What a player, what a man.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

think after that performance we may be taking villa's BRAVE tag :fergie

awful decision from the ref to book valencia for diving, but overall a good game for the ref


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

disgusting and undeserving win. ruined by ineptitude


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



T-C said:


> That booking against Valencia was a disgrace.
> 
> I love it when the Liverpool supporters rush to get their tin foil hats on.
> 
> That wasn't directed at you CGS, you're a top man.


the constant Liverpool hate must be fairly tiring for you :suarez1

Its easy to get dumb comments from RAWK. Also easy to get them from any teams site though tbf.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

2 men off and an offside goal was still needed to beat us.

Well fuck...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

That was a clusterfuck after it went 2-2 to be honest. First Red was unlucky, second was disputable. The 3rd goal was definitely an offside goal. While it is all bullshit, you can easily see why people go R-Truth and conspiracy ranting. Oh well, just look to the next game. Top of the table a lot more open now.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fair play to United, they deserve this after all those times in the past when the refs have fucked them over. About time they got one in their favour.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

About time we started getting decisions at the Bridge, we've been fucked over there all too often. Again, Robin van Persie, what a man.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



God™ said:


> Fair play to United, they deserve this after all those times in the past when the refs have fucked them over. About time they got one in their favour.


yep agree with that, after drogba scored an offside goal to win the league, and david luiz should have been sent off last season :fergie


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Ugh. Absolutely gutted.

There are still promising signs, if I am forced to look on the bright side and we've done well in the big games this season. Just desperately disappointed at the result and the way it came about.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

yeah those poor united bastards, held down for so long, nothing ever goes their way


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Sell Webb, buy Clattenburg. He brings a smug factor that Webb lacked.

It all evens itself out guys.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

At least this will add some intensity to the league cup game.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*So happy today with a great win and just 1 point away from the lead *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:fergie, cheers Mark.


Really good game up until the sending offs and pretty even game. Torres was clipped but went down pretty easily trying to get evans sent off. Ivanovic decision was correct imo.


Nice of them renties chucking coins at :javy wanting to buy him a drink, wankers. Ohh and you hurt one of your own stewards you pack of cunts, he must have been black.

Hopefully the arsenal game is less stressful than that.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Dunno what the linesman was playing at calling RVP offside when he was clearly on near the end but 3-2 was a fair result.q


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



EGame said:


> Chelsea fans jimmies are going to be severely rustled.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> *drogba scored an offside goal to win the league*


Was that the time Macheda handled before his goal?



united_07 said:


> *david luiz should have been sent off last season* :fergie


Was that the game where Nani and Smalling's goals were offside or the one where Welbeck kicked Ivanovic for a penalty?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Medo said:


> *So happy today with a great win and just 1 point away from the lead *


Great win indeed. Offside goal and Chelsea battling with 9 against 11 err... I mean 12 men.

Man of the Match is definitely Mark Clattenburg, definitely influential on the field.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

look at bright side

torres off, now a real striker can get some games

DANNY TIME


oh and


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Suarez kept the money chucked at him today 8*D



T-C said:


> Sell Webb, buy Clattenburg. He brings a smug factor that Webb lacked.
> 
> It all evens itself out guys.


Not really. Most big teams will be on the better end of things. No one is going to give Reading a 50-50 pen against the top 4 teams, no one is going to give a 50-50 red to a top team against Southampton etc


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

United are true champions.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

^Actually it's #villatruechamps, showing your lack of football understanding there yankee. :torres


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



DubC said:


> United are true champions.


of disgraceful decisions?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

T-C said:


> That booking against Valencia was a disgrace.
> 
> I love it when the Liverpool supporters rush to get their tin foil hats on.
> 
> That wasn't directed at you CGS, you're a top man.


Why thank you. Ain't to bad yourself for a Man U fan :suarez1







R.K.O Peep said:


> Tbh shit like today is why people scream it even though it is not man utd's fault the ref and linesmen are shite at their jobs. Seriously can the fa hire refs who can actually do a decent job?



the quality of officiating in general over the last two seasons especially over the last two seasons has been a joke. I mean bad decisions always happen but it like those bad decisions are happening damn near every other week now. 






Mr. Snrub said:


> yeah those poor united bastards, held down for so long, nothing ever goes their way


Poor United only 1 point off 1st with shit performances. I Not good enough :jose


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Rush said:


> Suarez kept the money chucked at him today 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Most big teams will be on the better end of things. No one is going to give Reading a 50-50 pen against the top 4 teams, no one is going to give a 50-50 red to a top team against Southampton etc


You are completely correct, I was just saying it for trolling purposes.

Also Torres should have got a straight red for his first booking so justice was done in the end.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

RAWK IS DEAD.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

There's no conspiracy. The probelm with British officials is how easy they are influenced by the press. All of a sudden the media has decided that diving is worse than cancer and so the referee's, terrified of being castigated in the press, suddenly jump on the bandwagon. Think about it, did Drogba ever get sent off for diving? That's Didier Drogba, so famous for diving it became a cliche, and he never got sent off once (I think), now all of a sudden players are getting booked more regularly. I'd say fair enough if it stuck because it's good to see but it won't, in a few weeks the press will have something else that bothers them (probably GOAL LINE TECHNOLOGY, WHY DON'T WE HAVE GOAL LIKE TECHNOLOGY, THIS IS A DISGRACE! or two footed tackles or something) and it'll all be forgotten about so come the time for things to "even themselves out" they don't because the rules have changed.

Another example was when Mascherano was sent off against United for dissent. A week before Ashley Cole was shown calling a ref a cunt or something and everybody was up in arms about players respecting the officials and then bang! next big game a player gets sent off and we never hear about it again.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

bet Joel was chucking the coins.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> of disgraceful decisions?


Disgraceful? Overreacting a bit are we?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Gary Neville pisses on all other pundits from a helicopter.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



WWE_TNA said:


> bet Joel was chucking the coins.


he wouldn't give up his money that easy. He'd be chucking old batteries.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



WWE_TNA said:


> bet Joel was chucking the coins.


Coins? :kobe

I'm black. I would have been firing rounds.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



DubC said:


> Disgraceful? Overreacting a bit are we?


not at all


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Coins? :kobe
> 
> I'm black. I would have been firing rounds.


Black people and guns and outdated bruh. We roles with knifes now :jordan2


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*










Officials ruining games again.

It's getting fucking ridiculous now.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> There's no conspiracy. The probelm with British officials is how easy they are influenced by the press. All of a sudden the media has decided that diving is worse than cancer and so the referee's, terrified of being castigated in the press, suddenly jump on the bandwagon. Think about it, did Drogba ever get sent off for diving? That's Didier Drogba, so famous for diving it became a cliche, and he never got sent off once (I think), now all of a sudden players are getting booked more regularly. I'd say fair enough if it stuck because it's good to see but it won't, in a few weeks the press will have something else that bothers them (probably GOAL LINE TECHNOLOGY, WHY DON'T WE HAVE GOAL LIKE TECHNOLOGY, THIS IS A DISGRACE! or two footed tackles or something) and it'll all be forgotten about so come the time for things to "even themselves out" they don't because the rules have changed.
> 
> Another example was when Mascherano was sent off against United for dissent. A week before Ashley Cole was shown calling a ref a cunt or something and everybody was up in arms about players respecting the officials and then bang! next big game a player gets sent off and we never hear about it again.


That Mascherano red was hilarious, though. Everyone in the world could see it coming except him


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> Coins? :kobe
> 
> I'm black. I would have been firing rounds.



Props for turning up, you wern't sure yesterday. But atleast we never got the win without some dodgy decisions :fergie.

That and chelsea played very well after the first 30mins.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> not at all


I thought the Ivanovic one was correct, the Torres dive one was wrong, but he should have been sent off earlier so that evens out. The goal was offside so the decision was wrong, was a very hard call to make though.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Kudos to Chelsea, Leveling the score coming from 2-0 down and dominate most of the game prior to the sending offs and only lose due to an offside goal.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Anark said:


> Gary Neville pisses on all other pundits from a helicopter.


Absolutely


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Wednesday should be intresting.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Poor decisions yes, but United deserved the win. Too many Chelski fans immediately blaming the ref when they should also be commiserating at the ineptitude shown by their defence. 

Van Persie was on fire. 

Young and Cleverly were awful.

No idea why RDM took off Mata, he was the biggest threat.

Hernandez goal was offside but even if he was a yard back in an onside position he would've scored.

Mark Clattenberg is so far up his own rear end though.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

RVP looking like money well spent . Every time I see him play he seems to score.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Marty Vibe said:


> Poor decisions yes, but United deserved the win. Too many* Chelski, pool and city *fans immediately blaming the ref when they should also be commiserating at the ineptitude shown by their defence.
> 
> Van Persie was on fire.
> 
> ...



Fixed :fergie.

Yeah i agree clevs and young were poor and clattenburg had a shocker tbh.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Gary Neville saying Torres should have been off for the first challenge :


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



T-C said:


> I thought the Ivanovic one was correct, the Torres dive one was wrong, but he should have been sent off earlier so that evens out. The goal was offside so the decision was wrong, was a very hard call to make though.


hard? he was behind cech :lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Marty Vibe said:


> Poor decisions yes, *but United deserved the win*. Too many Chelski fans immediately blaming the ref when they should also be commiserating at the ineptitude shown by their defence.
> 
> Van Persie was on fire.
> 
> ...


whatever helps you sleep tonight sailor


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



T-C said:


> I thought the Ivanovic one was correct, the Torres dive one was wrong, but he should have been sent off earlier so that evens out. The goal was offside so the decision was wrong, was a very hard call to make though.


Yeah, but that's a lot of bad refereeing. Neville is right in that the 2 bad decisions don't make a right. The fact Torres should have been gone makes it slightly less of a bitter pill to swallow, admittedly.

Add in the yellow card for 'diving' at the end and the ref had a bit of a nightmare.

edit: basically it ruins the game as a spectacle. Not trying to be noble, though. Mostly pissed as the decisions went against Chelsea.



> Poor decisions yes, but United deserved the win. Too many Chelski fans immediately blaming the ref when they should also be commiserating at the ineptitude shown by their defence.


United bossed the first half hour but 2-2 was fair at the sending off. Don't see how you can say United deserved it at all. Really fucking weird thing to say.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I taste your tears and i like.

Redead you'll win on wednesday in the COC so no worries.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> hard? he was behind cech :lol


he wasnt though


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Snrub doing his best chelsea fan impression today :rvp.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

draw might have been fair. but we have no idea how it would have ended

red card to torres changed everything and the offside goal was the winner. So congrats, your team excels at scoring offside goals vs 9 team men

you must be proud :fergie


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> whatever helps you sleep tonight sailor


Well okay maybe it was slightly more even but United were much better in the counter attack. If we weren't so shit at the final ball it could've been devastating. Oh well, Chelsea can always get revenge on Wednesday against our B team.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Marty Vibe said:


> Poor decisions yes, but United deserved the win. Too many Chelski fans immediately blaming the ref when they should also be commiserating at the ineptitude shown by their defence.
> 
> Van Persie was on fire.
> 
> ...


You have no idea what you're talking about. We deserved a draw at least and probably would have got it if Torres wasn't sent off incorrectly. United showed fuck all even against ten men.

Mata was taken off because he can't track back and defend as well as Hazard. We were looking to counter attack with less men and that isn't his game.

:lmao at the bold.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Snrub doing his best chelsea fan impression today :rvp.


im doing my best a great game was ruing by incompetent decisions impression

and if he wasnt behind cech, he was at least level


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Great result and glad with the first 25-20 minutes of United's performance. We were poor and sloppy after that (again, the norm this season) but still, we secured the 3 points and I'm very pleased with that. Also, it's another 3-2 win in United's favour.

The first sending off was the right call even if it was accidental. The second situation with Torres getting a second yellow card I'm still unsure on. There's minimal contact but Torres is so dramatic with the fall, it looks like a dive. Still, Torres deserved to be sent off in the first half after his ninja kick to Cleverley's throat/shoulder.

Chelsea should be pleased though, they played some fantastic football and looked the better team second half. It took two red cards and an offside goal for us to obtain the win but still, I'm not complaining. Still, we've been fucked over a lot at Stamford Bridge in recent seasons (and in the 2009/2010 season at Old Trafford with the offside goal) so I guess karma was coming.

De Gea deserves a lot of praise, he was immense in the first half, making some great saves and one world class save from a close-range Torres header, which should have gone in. Unlucky on the freekick but Mata is magical on his freekicks. Still, great game for De Gea and he kept us in it first half.

Defensively, we looked poor at times and very nervous at the back. Evans mopped up for us at times when we lost the ball in midfield and Chelsea looked to charge towards our box. Rafael was solid throughout, Ferdinand and Evra were okay but still, we made some silly mistakes at the back and could have defended much better. Cleverley was poor, Carrick was okay, Valencia was alright and Young worked hard. Van Persie was great the entire game and Rooney did a good job.

I'm also glad for Hernandez getting another goal (albeit it offside) against Chelsea. He looks like he's getting his confidence back now and was brilliant when he came on today.

Overall, not a great performance and our defence needs to improve drastically but still, a win is a win.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

and if torres hadnt been sent off, we would have had 10 men and sturridge on, mata still on, and if the goal had been ruled offside etc etc

from where i stand, everything just went straight to hell after torres getting sent off. it stopped being a football game


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> draw might have been fair. but we have no idea how it would have ended
> 
> red card to torres changed everything and the offside goal was the winner. So congrats, your team excels at scoring offside goals vs 9 team men
> 
> you must be proud :fergie


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Black people and guns and outdated bruh. We roles with knifes now :jordan2


Only Londoners, *****. I've been out of those ends for a while now.



WWE_TNA said:


> Props for turning up, you wern't sure yesterday. But atleast we never got the win without some dodgy decisions :fergie.
> 
> That and chelsea played very well after the first 30mins.


It's easier to turn up when you've been SCREWED IN THE ASS, rather than if we got destoryed fair and square.

I aint even mad though. When there is so much FUCKERY and TOMFOOLERY (TOMFOOLERY!), you just gotta give a look like this :mourinho


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

joel's comment cheered me up

2 men sent off and still an offside goal needed to beat us?

thats a compliment for chelsea

woohoo, torres gone, DANNY'S TIME TO SHINE


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Well Looks like Racism in Football can take a back seat for this week, Bad Refereeing is the flavor of the week, I wonder what it will be next week?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

At least you guys got fucked at the Bridge at the start of the season, not right at the end so it costs you the title.

This season is a lot more exciting on paper than it actually feels.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Let's all just take a breath and admire this great man though.

:mata

What a player.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Mata is incredible, such a player.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



I Curry I said:


> For once in a Chelsea-Man u game: Can we please have no offside goals, no hand balls, no dives, no stupid red cards and just a straight 11 v 11 game where the best team wins?


Ah, How young and naive I was...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> woohoo, torres gone, DANNY'S TIME TO SHINE


torres probably wouldnt have played in the game on Wednesday anyway :


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



I Curry I said:


> Ah, How young and naive I was...



You fucking jinxed it, obviously.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

To be honest I'm still high on the adrenaline from the match so I can't even trust my own comments. However I can say that Clattenberg had an absolute shocker. 

However, the Ivanovic sending off was the correct decision, no matter how unlucky he was. The Torres sending off really shocked me and sent me delirious. Rafael and Valencia were savage though, everytime they went forward it was a threat. But yeah, if I was a Chelsea fan I'd be distraught, but it will only make them stronger in the next few games.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Mata is god. simple as that

Oscar and Hazard too were good. Hazard making some clever dribbles and strong drives forward in the end and oscar with those beauty of passes

As for Danny, im not talking wednesday. im talking in all games. diMatteao has to play torres because hes torres and abra demands it. now we can see the team without torres and give danny a chance to prove himself


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> At least you guys got fucked at the Bridge at the start of the season, not right at the end so it costs you the title.
> 
> This season is a lot more exciting on paper than it actually feels.


You mean that game where you guys were losing anyway and didn't look like scoring?

You United fans always bring that up even though the referee has given you all the decisions in the last few games we have played. CL quater at the Bridge where Ramires should have had a penalty at the death and a red card to Evra. Last season where you scored 2 offside goals. And then in the return game where you got a bullshit penalty for diving.

But continue trying to justify the performance of Clattenburg. If it was me I wouldn't care and would just be happy with the 3 points.

I repeat; TOMFOOLERY all around!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Yeah Mata is breathtaking.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I'm still taking a lot of positives. I think the performance and character after 2 goals down was great. Sturridge needs to play well. Hopefully he can get a few goals and keep starting.

We need a centre forward to challenge long term, though.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Torres should have gone after the chest kick, memories of world cup 10


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

How bad is Fernando Torres at football? I don't know he continues to get picked. I don't really rate Sturridge, but he can't be worse than that donkey.

Worse signing than Shevchenko?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

United completely bossed the opening half hour. Pressed Chelsea for every ball, lethal on the counter and just in general incredibly well organised. Chelsea gradually got back into the game and once it got to 2-2 it seemed like a complete reversal with United suddenly looking flustered and all over the shop.

Ivanovic sending off was the right call, no-one can argue otherwise. He clips Young intentionally or not and its a clear goalscoring opportunity, letter of the law says he has to go. Torres one looked harsh, contact was minimal but enough that it can't be constituted as a dive/simulation, at least to the extent where a booking would be necessary. Hernandez goal was offside, but it was such a chaotic pace that I'm not surprised it was overlooked: hell look at the Chelsea fans behind the goal and how none of them react to it being offside until they see the defence gesturing. Clattenberg gets one call wrong in my book, a major one at that since it all but renders Chelsea impotent as an attacking force in the game, but still one crucial mistake.

Rest of the game had both teams getting contentious free kicks/decisions, which is the norm in a 'big four' game with the ref having to not only battle the crowd but also the antics of players. I have to say maybe Torres' rep goes against him for the second yellow, I do believe there was contact but I have to question if the ref would have given the same decision had it been someone with a more respectable reputation when it comes to not exaggerating contact.

Hernandez can have no complaints about getting coins/missiles lobbed in his direction. Look I fucking adored him taunting the Chelsea fans, the same way I adored Rooney tauning the Kop, the same way I adored Neville taunting Liverpool fans after Ferdinand's last minute header and I imagine the same way Liverpool fans adored Gerrard taunting us when he scored the penalty during the 4-1 defeat. Still, you provoke and taunt fans as much as he did and you run the risk of having something lobbed in your direction. It doesn't make it anymore cuntish or cowardly from the Chelsea fans, but there's no smoke without fire. I've been in that environment where a player taunts you as a supporter (Liverpool vs United Youth Cup game 2 seasons back) and the first instinct from a lot of fans is to throw something/say something because they feel like they've been mugged off and want to even the score. Stupid attitude, but its the nature of a football game, everyone loses their heads in that one moment.

Calls that this was a 'disgusting' win are pretty embarassing and small time though. A draw was a fair result for most of the game with both sides having spells where they looked head and shoulders better than the opposition, its a shame controversial calls from the ref have to overshadow what was one of the better Chelsea/United games, but this is where technology needs to be introduced to assist referees in their decisions: its all well and good saying he's blind when you have 5 replays in super slow motion, but try being there at live speed and making a great call 100% of the time. Referees are human and need to be given as much assistance as possible since its impossible to expect them to be in a perfect position to make a perfect call 100% of the time.

I also hope some of the people moaning about these decisions can front up when their side gets a dose of luck at somepoint this season, because if you don't think Liverpool, United, City, Arsenal, Chelsea and many others are going to get more beneficial calls between now and May then you're deluded. Technology needs to be introduced to assist the refs as human beings and to ensure disputed calls don't overshadow a good game of football.

Side-note, I thought our support was pretty average today. Even when we were winning for the most part we weren't our usual rowdy selfs, though the fact its a London away comes as no surprise. Aside from Charlton, Fulham and occasionally Spurs we're generally dire season upon season at London aways: too many jesterhat knobs getting tickets, though at £60 as United were priced today I don't blame your average supporter knocking it on the head and staying in the pub to watch it. Only time we've been good at Chelsea in recent seasons have been the Champions League game and the 1-0 where Terry scored with a late header.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

My reaction to the win in one 7 second video...






Chelsea have gotten away with murder against us over the years, it's nice to fuck them over once.

Hey Chelsea fans, expect a few pic reps of this guy...










Chicharito a.k.a Chelsea's Kryptonite.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



T-C said:


> How bad is Fernando Torres at football? I don't know he continues to get picked. I don't really rate Sturridge, but he can't be worse than that donkey.
> 
> Worse signing than Shevchenko?


At least Shevchenko is likeable as fuck, or I always found so. Torres grates. A lot.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> How bad is Fernando Torres at football? I don't know he continues to get picked. I don't really rate Sturridge, but he can't be worse than that donkey.
> 
> Worse signing than Shevchenko?


He is the worst signing of all time. He cost £50m. Let me put that in letters. FIFTY FUCKING MILLION POUNDS. You know how many poor Africans, South Americans, etc that could have saved?

We throw GOAT and WOAT about a lot. But Fernando Torres is definitely the WOAT when you take everything into context.



united_07 said:


>


At least he got booked.

I was in the crowd when Drogba got booked for this:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> He is the worst signing of all time. He cost £50m. Let me put that in letters. FIFTY FUCKING MILLION POUNDS. You know how many poor Africans, South Americans, etc that could have saved?


Heskey would literally be better. Maybe.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Both should have been reds. @Joel


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Young definitely got clipped.



T-C said:


> Both should have been reds. @Joel


For sure.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> I was in the crowd when Drogba got booked for this:


erm cant see anthing wrong with that, just a good honest brave attempt to win the ball from young jonny :wilkins


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> You mean that game where you guys were losing anyway and didn't look like scoring?
> 
> You United fans always bring that up even though the referee has given you all the decisions in the last few games we have played. CL quater at the Bridge where Ramires should have had a penalty at the death and a red card to Evra. Last season where you scored 2 offside goals. And then in the return game where you got a bullshit penalty for diving.
> 
> ...


lol I'm not justifying shit, you had some bad decisions go against you and ultimately they cost you your chance at the game. Torres should have been off anyway, though.

You can make a pretty even list of lucky United and Chelsea decisions in our games over recent years, seems to be controversy every time. Carrick's handball springs to mind, but I tend to forget most.of them as time goes by. I seem to remember having at least one handball ignored leading to a goal against you It's pretty funny how most opposition fans only rally against the "disgusting" decisions when they go in our favour, though :fergie


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Never in doubt. 

Torres shouldn't have got the second yellow, and Valencia shouldn't have been booked for diving either. I don't know how Clattenberg could have been so convinced in both cases. Thought both were fouls and that Mikel was going to be sent off too. :lol 



Joel said:


> I would have been firing rounds.


Blanks :wilkins


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Vidic reaction to the kung-fu kick on drogba was hilarious.

Is it time for torres to be dropped? Watch sturridge bag one or 2 against us on wednesday.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

United got lucky today but hey a wins a win and Torres should have gone for the challenge on Cleverly and Ivanoic had to be sent off.Its one from the rules the ref would have gotten in trouble with the FA if he didnt send him off.

Chelsea can have there revenge on Wednesday in the Cup when we rest players for the Arsenal game next Sunday.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

dont really mind about the cup game on wednesday now, the 3 points next saturday matters more. Would be nice to see the likes of Henriquez make it on the bench.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> dont really mind about the cup game on wednesday now, the 3 points next saturday matters more. Would be nice to see the likes of Henriquez make it on the bench.


Yeah i'll take a dicking on wednesday if it means 3 points vs the gunners, Nani has to start vs arsenal surely? he always plays well against them.

Ando, welbeck, hernandez, anders, fletch?, young? and buttner will probably start on wednesday.

Defence i have no idea hopefully smalling makes a suprise return.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chelsea of all teams complaining about refereeing decisions :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah i'll take a dicking on wednesday if it means 3 points vs the gunners, Nani has to start vs arsenal surely? he always plays well against them.
> 
> Ando, welbeck, hernandez, anders, fletch?, young? and buttner will probably start on wednesday.
> 
> Defence i have no idea hopefully smalling makes a suprise return.


wootton and michael keane will probably be involved I reckon


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> Chelsea of all teams complaining about refereeing decisions :lmao


Amazing isn't it they must have blanked it all out, atleast most of us united fans in here admit alot goes for us especially at old trafford :fergie.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> Chelsea of all teams complaining about refereeing decisions :lmao


If I didn't have this red bar under my name, I would have just flamed your ass and gladly taken the ban.

Instead I will say that you try to justify Ovrebo's decisions in the 09 game vs Barca, so your point on this matter is immediately null.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Yeah because united never gets decisions. ever. poor poor united. And poor arsenal, what with their mighty offside goal just yesterday

Lets just admit no side is exactly innocent of this. Except for Klose

Anyways, hoping Marin and Moses get a run next game


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I'm a gunners fan but I frickin hate that ref from now on because he ruined such an awesome match. Respect to both Chelsea and Man U.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> *If I didn't have this red bar under my name, I would have just flamed your ass and gladly taken the ban.*
> 
> Instead I will say that you try to justify Ovrebo's decisions in the 09 game vs Barca, so your point on this matter is immediately null.


Corporate Joel.


You'd think pool were playing us today judging by some of the stuff coming from RAWK earlier. They do have a reason to be pissed today.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

ban em all joel

u know its the right thing to do. ABUSE THE POWER


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Controversial red card to Ivanovic. The second yellow card for the half diving is never a case for a red so far away from a penalty position and I'm sure that the ref did it just because of all the Suarez talk. You can make the argument for Torres' first yellow card to be a red, but a second on this BS? No way. An obvious offside goal of Chicharito. Yeah. Terrible performance and poor judgment.

On a positive note, Hazard and Mata are still the midfield beasts. Terry is missing and Lampard should get more minutes but if Chelsea can get a Top striker in January, along with the Hazard/Mata chemistry, there's a chance to go for the title. Now with the inconsistent Torres? I don't see it.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Just back from our game, I'd like to apologise to any West Brom fans that may be reading this for robbing 3 points. 

And Tim 'God' Krul for winning the personal duel with Lukaku 2-1.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

how did the kraken do anyways?

i heard his header was epic


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Rock316AE said:


> On a positive note, Hazard and Mata are still the midfield beasts. Terry is missing and Lampard should get more minutes but if Chelsea can get a Top striker in January, along with the Hazard/Mata chemistry, there's a chance to go for the title. *Now with the inconsistent Torres? *I don't see it.


I think that's been the nicest thing said about Torres in the past 4 weeks


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> how did the kraken do anyways?
> 
> i heard his header was epic


Why care it's not like he's gonna get a game for you lot next season when the mighty :torres is gonna be back.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Rock316AE said:


> Controversial red card to Ivanovic. The second yellow card for the half diving is never a case for a red so far away from a penalty position and I'm sure that the ref did it just because of all the Suarez talk. You can make the argument for Torres' first yellow card to be a red, but a second on this BS? No way. An obvious offside goal of Chicharito. Yeah. Terrible performance and poor judgment.
> 
> On a positive note, Hazard and Mata are still the midfield beasts. Terry is missing and Lampard should get more minutes but if Chelsea can get a Top striker in January, along with the Hazard/Mata chemistry, there's a chance to go for the title. Now with the inconsistent Torres? I don't see it.


how was ivanovic's red card controversial? everyone is saying the referee didnt really have a choice


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

torres is gonna play until we die

so thats why we REALLY gotta win alot and score a lot of goals before his suspension is up!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I hear Bluemoon is also in a meltdown, who were we playing today i forgot?

Job done by :fergie and Gill. I guess next we'll here that ferguson is the illuminati leader and caused all the wars and the recession. Can't believe some of them are calling out the gill fa appointment have they forgot who the chairman of the FA is?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

i dont think anyone ACTUALLY believe clattenberg is in anyone's pocket

hes just a really bad referee

oh, and wwe_tna, rvp's face woulda annoyed me waaaaaaaaay more :rvp


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Not sure if this link will actually work 'cuz I'm posting from mobile, but fucking lol at posts on here...

https://facebook.com/pages/Mark-Cla...orter/124974944227884?id=124974944227884&_rdr


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lol anything facebook and football related is amazing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

i thought, the apparently awful, Rafael continued being the best defender this season so far for us


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Yeah, Rafael was sensational today. He's finally started to add some consistency to his performances.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Death treats on FB for the Ref :lol and Rafeal beasting


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Rafael has been fantastic so far this season. Hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Cocksuckers, cocksuckers, cocksuckers.

What a screw job the derby was, how Luis "I'm not racist, *****, my granddads one of your kind, *****" Suarez isn't in Walton jail right now is a joke. 










You deserve that and much more, you fucking hermit.

THE BELGIAN RONALDO got booted off the park because they couldn't handle him, BIG SEXY DISTIN got assaulted too. I feel embarrassed for them lot. Thugs, from the fans, to the players to the tea lady. Thugs.

Rush, Goldie, I'd be more than happy to meet you and debate the game with you both in person but being the prawny, sky sport season ticket holders you are from your couches then that won't be possible.

Also, why is STEGSY celebrating in that picture? Did he just get the DNA results for 'his' kids and it revealed that the Liverpool gangster called PANCAKE who is sleeping with his missus isn't really the father?

And the disallowed goal is justice for the CLATTENBURG derby.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Abk™ said:


> Not sure if this link will actually work 'cuz I'm posting from mobile, but fucking lol at posts on here...
> 
> https://facebook.com/pages/Mark-Cla...orter/124974944227884?id=124974944227884&_rdr












:lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chelsea lodging a complaint on Clattenburg for inappropriate language. What a day he has had.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:wilkins needs to do more commentary.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Well that was a fucking joke. Why did the officials have to ruin an otherwise great game? 

We had absolutely no luck today. Own goals, one sending off that wasn't a sending off in a million years and an offside winner against us. Shittest piece of reffing against us since the Champions League semi's a few years ago.



> Chelsea also lodged a complaint to the Premier League match delegate with regards to "inappropriate language" used by referee Mark Clattenburg towards two of their players.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> If I didn't have this red bar under my name, I would have just flamed your ass and gladly taken the ban.
> 
> Instead I will say that you try to justify Ovrebo's decisions in the 09 game vs Barca, so your point on this matter is immediately null.


The guy made some mistakes that day. But my point is that Chelsea fans whinge about being screwed out of the game, when really they weren't. They had one certain penalty denied, another 50/50 one, and then a couple more half shouts. Most Chelsea fans seem to think you should have had 5 penalties, but that's absolute rubbish. Then not to mention Henry had a goal incorrectly ruled out from the first leg, and Abidal was incorrectly sent off in the second leg too. There were bad decisions going both ways in that both legs of the tie. The way Chelsea reacted after the game also made them unworthy of any sympathy that may have been due to them otherwise. Some people are also convinced it was a UEFA conspiracy for Berca to be in the Final too, which is just absurd.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Judging from how badly he fucked up the refeering, he'd either have to be incredibly stupid or favouring barca. Abidal getting sent off was harsh but understandable to some degree. meanwhile barca were busy playing volleyball half the time

bottom line, we got fucked that night at the bridge


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Karma. Such a bitch.

LOLCHELSEA.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

what karma?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> If I didn't have this red bar under my name, I would have just flamed your ass and gladly taken the ban.
> 
> Instead I will say that you try to justify Ovrebo's decisions in the 09 game vs Barca, so your point on this matter is immediately null.



Just use the ignore function like I have ever since he started having a meltdown about Hillsborough the other month. The Prem thread is a better place.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

"Chelsea also lodged a complaint to the Premier League match delegate with regards to "inappropriate language" used by referee Mark Clattenburg towards two of their players."

Hope it's not racial. Cause if it is he's going to get lynched in the media.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I couldn't ignore people on here as I'd miss out on some fantastic posts.

As a United fan, I take great pleasure in winning in such controversial ways. I often feel this way. :rooney:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

That's rich, a club complaining about refs using offensive language to players. Tough shit, if you can't take then don't dish it out.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

That was a great game. Another premier league classic. Don't know why Chelsea fans are complaining, Clattenburg did you a favour by sending Torres off. At least you don't have to put up with him next game. :


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I don't think this is the first time Chelsea have lodged such a complaint, didn't John Terry make an accusation several years ago?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Silent Alarm said:


> That's rich, a club complaining about refs using offensive language to players. Tough shit, if you can't take then don't dish it out.



From Telegraph sport



> Two of Chelsea's players were allegedly racially abused by referee Mark Clattenburg during the game against Manchester United today



Yeah, might want to rethink the complaining side. Difference between referee returning swear words etc. and racial abuse.


For fucks sake. I really hope this isn't true . It's been a year of pissing around with the Terry case. I just want to watch the club play football, I don't want to have another year of horsehit because referees and players are behaving like imbeciles.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Ref racially abusing players? ffs :lol this can't be true can it


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

You'd think he'd not be that big of a moron. You'd think.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I fucking hope it isn't true. But I would be surprised if the Telegraph are posting it if it didn't have foundation in the complaint that was submitted. If it is true this is going to be a big, big deal and is going to probably be dragged out for another bastard year :fpalm


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

No, I can believe the complaint was submitted. But a referee racially abusing players seems literally the most moronic thing ever on his part. I mean...it'd just be so fucking baffling.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I fucking hope that isn't the case. It's an extremely libelous report if it's not true however.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

yeah i can believe the complaining part

but racist? really?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

No, no the complaint has been confirmed for definate.

I was on about the racism part. It would not be at all like the Telegraph to start posting stuff like that unless it had foundation (hope I am wrong on this).


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

But his grandad's one, so he meant no harm?? 8 game ban.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Insert terry joke.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I didn't see any of our players looking incredibly angry, which I'm sure they would if a professional referee was throwing out racial slurs at them.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Clats is TOAST if this is true.

Also which one of you mancs totaled RAWK? It's still down


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

All you can do is just clap for Ferguson's brilliance. I was SURE he'd pick his usual big game player in Webb for this match, but he went with the younger, hungrier Clattenburg, and it paid off. 

Just fantastic management.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

if he did say something, surely it would have been picked up on the headsets they wear so other officials would have heard it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

8 months worth of good luck coming to an end for Chelsea? Couldn't of happened to a nicer bunch


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

There is no good outcome for this.

Either Chelsea lose huge amounts of credibility or the ref's association does and Clattenburg loses his job. And it could easily last months and months.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Game of two halves today at St. Marys. We bossed the first half and probably should of had more than two at the break, Defoe missed chance after chance, good goal though from Bale, a brilliant header. Dempseys was a typical poachers finish. Second half though, they seemed to out play us, we just seem to let them on the ball, no idea why, I honestly can't remember one shot on goal in the second half. 

Best part of the match was probably Sandros block late on, man what a fucking player he is:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Another racial case? Ugh :terry1 still Ref abusing players? If true then clattenburg is screwed won't ref again most likely


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I don't see any mention of racism on the Telegraph site.

Chelsea club spokesman:



> We have lodged a complaint to the Premier League match delegate with regards to inappropriate language used by the referee and directed at two of our players in two separate incidents in today's match.
> 
> The match delegate will pass the complaint to the Football Association.
> 
> We will make no further comment at this time.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Clattenburg fucked if that report is true


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I see refs swearing alot of the time especially dowd. If that's what it is about which would be sad.

He probably just told one of them to fuck off or something, i hope anyway.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Anark said:


> I don't see any mention of racism on the Telegraph site.
> 
> Chelsea club spokesman:




Off the Telegraph Sport Twitter feed.



> Chelsea have lodged a complaint to the Premier League delegate with regards to "inappropriate language" used by referee Mark Clattenburg...two of their players were allegedly racially abused during today's game with Manchester United.


The elipsis is in the gap between the two tweets that were posted within seconds. If the racial abuse bit has nothing to do with the bit on Clattenburg then I have no idea why it was posted immediately after and with an elipsis to insinuate continuation with the story.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

it would be ridiculous if they have reported him for swearing


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> it would be ridiculous if they have reported him for swearing


Weirder things have happened


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Ok it is now in the Guardian as well :/

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/oct/28/mark-clattenburg-accused-racial-slur-chelsea



> Chelsea have made a formal complaint to the football authorities about the referee Mark Clattenburg, whose handling of their 3-2 home defeat to Manchester United caused such controversy, alleging that he directed "inappropriate language" towards two of their players, with club officials briefing that one part of the allegation concerns language of a racist nature.
> 
> The west London club released a statement at eight o'clock, which brought a fresh twist to a tumultuous day. They did not reveal the identity of the players, although one of them is understood to have been the Nigeria international Mikel John Obi, a player that Sir Alex Ferguson, the United manager, felt had been lucky to avoid a red card from Clattenburg, in a game in which two Chelsea players, Branslav Ivanovic and Fernando Torres, did receive them.
> 
> ...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Game of two halves today at St. Marys. We bossed the first half and probably should of had more than two at the break, Defoe missed chance after chance, good goal though from Bale, a brilliant header. Dempseys was a typical poachers finish. Second half though, they seemed to out play us, we just seem to let them on the ball, no idea why, I honestly can't remember one shot on goal in the second half.
> 
> Best part of the match was probably Sandros block late on, man what a fucking player he is:


didnt look like as much of a block as it looked like he was just standing there and got smashed by the ball


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

The ammount of abuse refs get from players and fans, i think they have every right to give it back. Non racial of course that is never ok unless you're JT obviously.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



WWE_TNA said:


> The ammount of abuse refs get from players and fans, i think they have every right to give it back. Non racial of course that is never ok unless you're JT obviously.


Well if the players are giving the Referee any abuse then the Referee should be booking them and not giving it back.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Only off weaintgotnohistory.com (pretty reliable blog to be fair though. Just quoting the headline.



> Mark Clattenburg to cooperate with investigation of reports that he racially abused John Obi Mikel



Hopefully just gets sorted out quickly, don't want another 12 months with this shit detracting from the actual game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Intresting what chelsea fans think especially the ones that abuse anton/rio and back JT all the way, If the claims are race related.

And if it's all true then clattenburg is not only a shit ref.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

weaintgotnohistory is a pretty great website

i use it to get all my chelsea related news and considering its a chelsea blog, its extremely balanced and fair

also, this needs to be said

im damn proud of roberto dimattaeo. despite all the bullshit and crap he had to deal with today, he was still cool as a cucumber and reasonable. hell, reading his comments actually calmed me down



> "We're massively disappointed that these key decisions were wrong it always seems to be in favor of the opposition and it's a massive disadvantage for us. At 2-2 we looked like the team that were probably going to win the game so it's a shame. It was a good game of football with two good teams and the officials ruined it."
> 
> "They are under a lot of pressure and they have to be able to deal with it. Key decisions have to be right for any team and you don't want the referees to be a big influence. Let the teams play a good game of football against each other. That's what everyone wants."


He's obviously annoyed but hes not making a meal of it. AVB last year meanwhile took ever chance to cry at every bad decision. Same with Mourinho


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> didnt look like as much of a block as it looked like he was just standing there and got smashed by the ball


I'd agree, but most of the poofs nowadays would of ducked. He definitely put his head in the way.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

im hearing a few spurs fans preferring sandro over parker nowadays


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> im hearing a few spurs fans preferring sandro over parker nowadays



A few know their stuff then.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> im hearing a few spurs fans preferring sandro over parker nowadays


I see you've been hearing from the more clever Spurs fans we have


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

yeah i was talking to a friend of mine about it yesterday

but he complained about the lack of true CM's on the team and how a proper modric replacement is needed. that or one of our attacking band


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What are Chelsea after if he did racially abuse the player? a ban for 4 games? You can't be lenient with 1 and come down hard on another. Otherwise the FA would prove to the world what we already know which is they have no idea. To me it smells like another Anders Frisk I could be wrong though and he actually did racially abuse him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> yeah i was talking to a friend of mine about it yesterday
> 
> but he complained about the lack of true CM's on the team and how a proper modric replacement is needed. that or one of our attacking band


It's a shame we couldn't sign Moutinho as I feel we miss that type of player for us to go into a proper 4-3-3 which I think AVB desperately wants.

Dembele has been a revelation though and we have missed him our past three games. Hopefully he is fit for the upcoming games as we have both City and Arsenal away coming up in the next three weeks.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

One mystery persists thought... What the hell was the tractor sound during the LFC EFC game?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

LEON OSMAN'S RIGHT FOOT

A foot like a traction engine!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Bookings for dissent annoy me slightly less than bookings for celebrations. If someone tells you to fuck off, just tell them to fuck off back and to get back on with things.

(This of course is nothing to do with me being a mouthy cunt having received numerous bookings for various insults)

EDIT: This is in context to the comment regarding booking a player and not giving it back. Didn't realise I was a page behind lol.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*



Purple Aki said:


> When I get home on to my computer I'm going to run wild on your ass.


I'm waitin Bruh :suarez1 

Also


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Chelsea/United... LET'S GET IT ON!)*

Edit: Double post


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Purple Aki said:


> LEON OSMAN'S RIGHT FOOT
> 
> A foot like a traction engine!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*










World Class.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Camera save.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Half expecting one of the chelsea or pool lads to come in and discount the save.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Robbed three points it was clearly a goal shithouse linesman


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Racial abuse from Clattenberg? Be interesting to see how principled Rio Ferdinand is now, now that one of his team mates has been accused.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> He's obviously annoyed but hes not making a meal of it. AVB last year meanwhile took ever chance to cry at every bad decision. Same with Mourinho


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Jordo said:


> Robbed three points it was clearly a goal shithouse linesman


Whatever.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

It's going to be interesting to see what happens with Clattenberg if he is found not guilty of Racism which he probably will be, will it be just be a case of both sides apologizing to each other and moving on or will Clattenberg simply refuse to officiate any Chelsea games or the least likely outcome Clattenberg referee's another Chelsea game and makes up a Racist accusation of his own against a Chelsea player.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Any West Brom fans on here? I have never felt more dirty watching us win a match than I did today. Deserved absolutely nothing from the match yet somehow got very, very lucky.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

im not a west brom fan, but i am rooting for them thanks to the KRAKEN

someone tell me how lukaku did today


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Purple Aki said:


> Whatever.


You got lucky :cuss:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Jordo said:


> You got lucky :cuss:


Whatever.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

New post because of how beast this autobiography is going to be. 

Andy Van Der Meyde is releasing an autobiography this week where he reveals ALL on his time at Everton.

Quick snippet:



> “Moyes said: ‘What are you doing?’ I said: ‘I’m going home.’ Moyes replied: ‘No, you have to do your training.’
> “I said: ‘You can stick it.’ Moyes grabbed me by the throat and screamed: ‘You are going to do your training.





> Van der Meyde also clashed with Everton skipper Phil Neville. The Dutchman explained: “He was Moyes’ pet so I picked on him a lot. I think he told everything that was going on to the boss and that’s why he was captain, he was a snitch.
> “It is a complete joke he played more than 250 games for Manchester United and almost 60 games for England.”


More things to expect:



> Became addicted to drugs and stole pills from the Everton club doctor.
> Regularly got drunk on beer, wine and spirits. Cheated on his wife with a Liverpool stripper and was filmed being unfaithful by a private detective.
> Battled with Everton manager David Moyes.
> Despised Everton skipper Phil Neville.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

LMAO Chelsea fans, what a bunch of spoilt little muppets. LET ME TASTE YOUR TEARS.

Torres should've already been sent off for that high kick on Clevs, and the Ivanovic one really left the ref with no option. Also, rich complaining about being robbed by a ref after all the bullshit calls you've had against Utd down the years (Drogba offside goal which won you the league 09/10 season, and also the mysterious foul by Fletcher at the Bridge that year which led to a goal when WESLEY BROWN was fouled in the box).

KARMA.

:troll :troll :troll

:carrick :rooney :evra :rvp :fergie


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

You mean like the offside goals last year at old trafford?

Or the bullshit penalty calls at the Bridge?

Or Macheda's hand goal during Drogba's offside goal?

Or ninja kick from evans that got Drogba booked?

According to the laws of physics, there are a supposed infinite number of realities with an infinite number of possibilities and possible results. In none of those realities do United have the moral high ground. I guarantee you that

Ref's ruined the game today and you benefitted from that. Deal with it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Oh I am dealing with it, but Chelsea have gotten just as many bullshit calls down the years, this hilarious conspiracy that Utd get it and only Utd is just bordering on RAWK levels of muppetry.

Also, apparently Clattenberg is getting death threats on Facebook now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

youre just mad the ferguson association is getting exposed. well no more, every other club has had enough

next season we'll form a breakaway league. with blackjack. and hookers. and no united


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> If I didn't have this red bar under my name, I would have just flamed your ass and gladly taken the ban.
> 
> Instead I will say that you try to justify Ovrebo's decisions in the 09 game vs Barca, so your point on this matter is immediately null.


You know Bananas is a numpty, no point in trying to reason with him. 



Purple Aki said:


> Cocksuckers, cocksuckers, cocksuckers.
> 
> What a screw job the derby was, how Luis "I'm not racist, *****, my granddads one of your kind, *****" Suarez isn't in Walton jail right now is a joke.
> 
> ...


Have a fucking whinge son. Everton are lucky to get anything from that, screw job indeed. How Fellaini didn't get carded is beyond me. All that curly haired twat did was foul. As far as debating the game, i'm Australian you muppet. You're more than welcome to fly down to discuss the merits of only watching games via television ique2



Vader13 said:


> Bookings for dissent annoy me slightly less than bookings for celebrations. If someone tells you to fuck off, just tell them to fuck off back and to get back on with things.
> 
> (This of course is nothing to do with me being a mouthy cunt having received numerous bookings for various insults)
> 
> EDIT: This is in context to the comment regarding booking a player and not giving it back. Didn't realise I was a page behind lol.


I never got carded in all my years of playing football. Been threatened with cards for dissent many many times, never got done for it. Think my greatest escape was a game in under 18's. I was captain and before the game the ref pulled us aside and said he was going to be harsh on any dangerous play, tackles from behind etc. About 10 mins in their striker was clean on goal, i slid in studs up, late, a mile away from the ball and only got him in the ankle. Not only didn't i get a red, they didn't even get a penalty. The bloke had to go off, turned out he got a hairline fracture in his ankle 



WWE_TNA said:


> Half expecting one of the chelsea or pool lads to come in and discount the save.


:kobe Pretty sure that Samee was the only Liverpool fan who would be that much of a moron. We have Reina and Jones in goals, between them they've already fucked up more than what i would expect in a season.



Redead said:


> youre just mad the ferguson association is getting exposed. well no more, every other club has had enough
> 
> *next season we'll form a breakaway league. with blackjack. and hookers.* and no united


actually, don't worry about the breakaway league.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



haribo said:


> Never in doubt.
> 
> Torres shouldn't have got the second yellow, and Valencia shouldn't have been booked for diving either. I don't know how Clattenberg could have been so convinced in both cases.* Thought both were fouls and that Mikel was going to be sent off too.* :lol


May seem weird but a part of me actually wanted Mikel to get sent off if only so Romeu gets a crack at playing in the next few fixtures. I think he's better for the style that Chelsea are trying to play.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Mikel is alright, hes adapted rather well to the new style

So you guys think the WWE ref at hell in a cell is connected to fergie?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I have a new found respect for Liverpool. All these years I thought they were terrible and making up the Fergie Association stuff. But it's true. It is really true. Pool fans, I am sorry. Let's share a hug.

*stretch out arms*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I love how mad everyone has gotten at me purely for the pointing out the irony of Chelsea fans whinging about being on the bad end of refereeing decisions. I'd have said the same thing if it was a United fan whinging about reffing decisions. Hell I'd have even said the same thing if it were an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chelsea were hard done. 
GOt Swansea next so we should win and keep our position on top of the table.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> I have a new found respect for Liverpool. All these years I thought they were terrible and making up the Fergie Association stuff. But it's true. It is really true. Pool fans, I am sorry. Let's share a hug.
> 
> *stretch out arms*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Rush said:


> Have a fucking whinge son. Everton are lucky to get anything from that, screw job indeed. How Fellaini didn't get carded is beyond me. All that curly haired twat did was foul. As far as debating the game, i'm Australian you muppet. You're more than welcome to fly down to discuss the merits of only watching games via television ique2


I know you're an Ozzie, that was the whole point of the joke. You're from Aus, Goldie is from London .. 

Never mind, famous Scouse humor gone to waste.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> I love how mad everyone has gotten at me purely for the pointing out the irony of Chelsea fans whinging about being on the bad end of refereeing decisions. I'd have said the same thing if it was a United fan whinging about reffing decisions. Hell I'd have even said the same thing if it were an Arsenal fan.


so nobody should ever complain about refereeing decisions?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Controversy aside, Joe Allen was fucking boss. Went toe to toe with Fellani and came out relativity unscathed. At first I had doubted the 15 million price tag but it has been definitively justified.

and fuck me I need a new remote. Currently sitting in about 7 pieces


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> I love how mad everyone has gotten at me purely for the pointing out the irony of Chelsea fans whinging about being on the bad end of refereeing decisions. I'd have said the same thing if it was a United fan whinging about reffing decisions. Hell I'd have even said the same thing if it were an Arsenal fan.


You'll be whinging when Fergie gets your lot next week.

Plus, being a Gunners fan, you're that accustomed to failure and disappointment it's kinda pointless to do it.

also, lol, you lost to Norwich :lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Ummm...

ManU: van Persie is GOAT! Chelsea stand no chance.

Chelsea: We have the holy trinity--we're back baby!

Ref: Uh-oh... Chelsea, lads you guys have won enough and played enough. Let's spice things up. Red card. 

Chelsea: We're going to win it, red card or not.

ManU: What the? Their team is better than van Persie United.

Ref: Alright, Torres--off you go. 

ManU: We still cannot score. What's happening?

GOAL!!!!! 

Ref: Offside, what's offside? Oh yes, definitely--it was off the side when Chelsea were about to win, but with ManU winning--finally it's on the side. 

Ramon: Hmmm.... I'm going to so sack Roberto. 

Terry: If the manager doesn't generate the appropriate results, he's going to face the axe. 

Hazard: Chelsea will find it difficult to retain me--if they don't win anything this season! 

Nvm... :cool2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Lol that sums it up.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Razor King said:


> Ummm...
> 
> ManU: van Persie is GOAT! Chelsea stand no chance.
> 
> ...


Razor Ramon?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

No, the Ramon without whom Chelsea would have no fans.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

the ramon empire.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Hernandez > Torres
6mil > 50mil


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

We shall have our vengeance in the cup


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I think this is bye bye Torres.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> im not a west brom fan, but i am rooting for them thanks to the KRAKEN
> 
> someone tell me how lukaku did today


He was pretty good. He had a tough paper round considering he's 19, looks way older. Touch was a lot better than I thought it'd be. Caused a lot of problems with pace and power, was clean through twice but had them both saved. 

Header was alright, pretty simple. He'll be an excellent player in 2-3 years.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Controversy aside, Joe Allen was fucking boss. Went toe to toe with Fellani and came out relativity unscathed. At first I had doubted the 15 million price tag but it has been definitively justified.
> 
> and fuck me I need a new remote. Currently sitting in about 7 pieces


No he never, he never got near Fellaini unless he would pull at him. 

Agger was the one who dealt more comfortably with Felli.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:gun:


Purple Aki said:


> No he never, he never got near Fellaini unless he would pull at him.
> 
> Agger was the one who dealt more comfortably with Felli.


You sure you watched the same game that we did?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I woke up today so so happy.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I fully believe John Obi Mikel.

He'd never lie about anything :fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Gerrard after the racist scored the ''winner''


















Lol no...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

25 man ballon d'or list:

Aguero, Balotelli, Benzema, Buffon, Busquets, Casillas, Drogba, Falcao, Ibrahimovic, Iniesta, Messi, Neuer, Neymar, Ozil, Piquè, Pirlo, Ramos, C.Ronaldo, Rooney, Y.Tourè, Van Persie, Xabi Alonso, Xavi

what? no carrick? wow.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Where is Torres? He won the Euro 2012 Golden boot. :torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Gerrard after the racist scored the ''winner''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Wouldn't have Pique or Casillas (less so Casillas) near that list. Balotelli had a good Euros and was alright in the league but I'm sure there must have been better options. Drogba probably shouldn't be in this either as aside from his big-game exploits, he was generally sub-par.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

why not casillas? had an exceptional euros and club season with madrid.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I remember him being poor for Madrid but due to the fact I'm a moron it may have not even been last season. Either that or I'm getting him mixed up with someone else.

Ignore and carry on.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Purple Aki said:


>


:lol :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Why is Rooney on there? Seriously, what noteworthy thing has he done this year?

And only 1 player from the Chelsea champions league winning side nominated. Cech should get a nomination, as he played a hgue part in our Champions league success with the penalty save, and all those saves against Barcelona.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Wasn't Cech bad in the prem last season though?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



AlexHumph said:


> Wasn't Cech bad in the prem last season though?


Good point.

Rooney doesn't deserve a nomination though.

Juan Mata had a good season last season, and has looked amazing so far this season.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



nazzac said:


> Why is Rooney on there? Seriously, what noteworthy thing has he done this year?
> .


how about scoring 27 goals in the league last season,


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> how about scoring 27 goals in the league last season,


Is it based on year or season? I thought i twas just for 2012 

If it's based on the whole of season, then fair enough. If it's based on this year, then i don't see what he has done to be nominated.

Anyway, it will probs go to Messi again


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

it's based on the last calendar year


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Torres should head back to Atletico as soon as they sell the monster goalscoring machine Falcao.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

The 2 champions league finalists have 1 player each? Where are Lahm, Gomez and Mata? or Huntelaar for that matter?

Balotelli, Busquets and Rooney? :L


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lol :lol nearly every year for the past couple of years people get all up in arms over who is on these lists and who isn't, the list could be 100 names long and still it would only be between 2-3 people Messi, Ronaldo and probably Iniesta.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Dan Walker from the BBC saying he has heard 'whispers' of Torres back to Liverpool


:mcbain


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol :lol nearly every year for the past couple of years people get all up in arms over who is on these lists and who isn't, the list could be 100 names long and still it would only be between 2-3 people Messi, Ronaldo and probably Iniesta.


I reckon Falcao will slot his way into the top 3 somehow.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> eagerly anticipating a united onside winner chalked off
> 
> oh wait that would be ridiculous, 16 penalties to legless ashley





I Curry I said:


> For once in a Chelsea-Man u game: Can we please have no offside goals, no hand balls, no dives, no stupid red cards and just a straight 11 v 11 game where the best team wins?


:fergie


Mr. Snrub said:


> disgusting and undeserving win. ruined by ineptitude












*Shame that the poor officiating was the talking point at the end of the match because before Torres got sent off it was a super match. Ruined the match as a spectacle after our 3rd goal. Match deserved better and I'm confident we could have picked up at least a draw without the 2nd red. Ivanovic red wasn't debatable. Torres decision was a joke. He probably should have seen red for the kick at Cleverly but two wrongs don't make a right. I bet Torres wouldn't have got booked for diving a month ago before the media added all the extra attention about punishing diving again. Offside decision was a tough one to call in fairness. What happened to that rule where you're not offside if you're running back from an offside position? Did that just like fade out?

The Clattenburg abuse claims sound like they're over exaggerated by Chelsea because he screwed them over. Complaint came almost straight after the match too so it was probably something done in the heat of the moment that could have been sorted with much less fuss and more maturity. If they're complaining about him swearing at their players then what the fuck was the game come to? Telling me a Chelsea player has never used offensive language towards a Referee and no issue has been made of it. Press will no doubt make this a much bigger issue than it deserves to be by over sensationalising it and making the game look even more of a joke. I highly doubt the he racially abused Mikel. Sounds like media bullshit to over sensationalise another story with racism in Football being the flavour of the month. If a player was racially abused by a Referee then I'm pretty sure there would have been a bigger reaction on the pitch at the time.

The fact that these type of mistakes can still happen in a game like this is beyond a joke. It's the biggest sport in the world and with all the modern technology available games are still being decided on bad officiating. You watch much lesser sports like Tennis, Cricket and Rugby that can clear up a debatable decision in seconds and it just makes Football look like a joke that this is still a major problem. I do believe that these bad calls do even themselves out over the course of a season but they shouldn't have too. Utd definitely aren't on the right side of these calls at every opportunity. We get our fair share of bad decisions which drop us points too. 

The treatment of that steward was embarrassing too. Football fans give the sport such a bad image so often. The other stewards were an embarrassment after it happened too. Didn't do anything to reprimand the guy who tossed him on his head over the boardings. Just kept moving along the ground and a couple stopped to check on him. Same as the Leeds incident. Innocent bystander gets attacked and the culprit(s) are allowed to just remain in the stand and nothing gets done at the time.

There was an actual match too btw. Thought we played well overall but still look shockingly frail at the back. Even 3-2 up with 2 extra players I was nervous that Chelsea could break and sneak a goal against that defence. More blame needs to shifted on Carrick and less on Rio and Evans. He's the one letting everyone get at the defence and leaving them way too vulnerable. Centre of midfield needs sorting out desperately to protect our defence better. De Gea looked world class at times. Rafael has been extremely consistent this season defensively after the Fulham match which has been surprisingly great. Young coming back made a big difference going forward. Infinitely better option on the left than Rooney or Welbeck or even Nani. Be interesting to see where Kagawa fits in when him, RVP, Rooney, Valencia and Young are all fit and in form. Mata's probably the best player in the League by some distance right now. Scary good.

Suarez still finding new ways to be a bigger cunt is quite amazing. Not very smart to do that celebration, especially for an own goal. Give him credit though he had a few challenges where a month ago he would have fell over but he stayed on his feet yesterday. Did smirk at him keeping the coin mind. Was the goal disallowed for offside or for Coates climbing all over the defender. Obviously wasn't offside but it did look a clear foul by Coates.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What are your thoughts on Chelsea now you've seen them play a real contender, Seabs? Do you think they'll be right up with the Manchesters all season?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

They'll be up there for sure, 100% a three horse race.

How are the club coming along in their campaign of trying to tarnish another refs career, any update? :terry


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Football's reputation has taken such a battering since the Olympics and the game hasn't helped itself since the season started with Diving/Cheating, Racism, Match Fixing and recently Fans attacking Stewards/Players, surely it's time now that the FA/UEFA/FIFA have a good look at themselves and say "Hang on a minute, we are not doing enough"

Although maybe it hasn't taken as much as a battering that Cycling has in recent months.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Seabs said:


> *What happened to that rule where you're not offside if you're running back from an offside position? Did that just like fade out?
> *


Since when was that a rule? If you are past the last defender and interefere with play, you're offside, regardless of which direction you are running.

Other than that, I pretty much agree with what you're saying.



danny_boy said:


> Football's reputation has taken such a battering since the Olympics.


This is the main reason I hated the Olympics so much, I hate listening to how football needs to "learn from the Olympic spirit".


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Read earlier that Liverpool have saved $22 million by cutting wages. What kind of fucking wages were Kuyt and Maxi on?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Read earlier that Liverpool have saved $22 million by cutting wages. What kind of fucking wages were Kuyt and Maxi on?


Well atleast it went towards a new striker.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



danny_boy said:


> Football's reputation has taken such a battering since the Olympics and the game hasn't helped itself since the season started with Diving/Cheating, Racism, Match Fixing and recently Fans attacking Stewards/Players, surely it's time now that the FA/UEFA/FIFA have a good look at themselves and say "Hang on a minute, we are not doing enough"


Really? Still easily the biggest sport in the world, nothing has changed.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

They just needed the money to go all in for Falcao. 














Let me dream


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I'm still so happy.

Fuck I was absolutely alone in a sea of Liverpool fans yesterday in the pub, not sure what the fuck was going on. Was scary confident about that game, and let everyone know it. I've no idea why but was sure we'd win. When Chelsea equalised I had pretty much the entire pub celebrating in my face. When Hernandez scored...:mark:...hilarity ensued. The offside made it all the more delicious. Fucking love football, nothing like it.

As for the actual United team, was very impressed going forward. Young surprised me. Did very well after not playing at all this season. RVP was superb and Rooney was excellent in the first half. Cleverley is still pissing me off, not sure what he offers us and I think he's a passenger in every sense of the word. I think it's time he was dropped and the other guys (Fletcher, Ando, Powell) are given a chance. Rafael is a beast, fuck I do love our South American players, Hernandez celebrating in front of the Chelsea fans was awesome. What a man, his oh so punchable face in their face. Perfect.

Don't really care too much about the CC tie, I normally love the cups because they're a good chance to play some different teams, in different grounds and play different players. Chelsea away is meh. 

Can't wait for the Arsenal game. RVP can't not score.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Agree on cleverley he didn't have the best of games, for the first half an hour everyone was top class and then after that certain players had me worried.

Strange with young i thought he was poor after 30mins like cleverley.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

think cleverley usually plays better when welbeck is playing as well, those two link up well


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> think cleverley usually plays better when welbeck is playing as well, those two link up well


Struggles in a midfield two really except with ando last season but even then we were opened up quite a bit due to lack of cover it just so happened teams were getting dicked by the attacking power we had early on last season so the lack of CM's didn't matter much until later on in the season.

Was brilliant vs newcastle in the diamond but i think everyone was on it that day.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I have the same problem with Cleverley on FM, I have no idea what he brings to the team that someone else can't already do to a better standard.

Of course Football Manager reflects actual football to an almost exact standard.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Vader13 said:


> I have the same problem with Cleverley on FM, I have no idea what he brings to the team that someone else can't already do to a better standard.
> 
> Of course Football Manager reflects actual football to an almost exact standard.


More realistic imo and yeah i've ended up playing with carrick/fletch as my cm's on FM but that's mainly due to i'm a tight stubborn git and won't plash out on a big name signing for that area :fergie.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Football manager has proven that I'm the GOAT manager. Amazing track record, also bankrupt every club I go to.

Take over Wolves. Win CL, Doumbia wins Ballon D'or, Club enters liquidation, Get Real Madrid job.

Football management? Easy.

:arry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Read earlier that Liverpool have saved $22 million by cutting wages. What kind of fucking wages were Kuyt and Maxi on?


How long back is this from? If it's from when FSG took over (since thats when the wage cuts really started) im guessing guys like Torres, Jovetic (was on huge ways apparently) and Aquilani. Even if Torres isn't counted the other guys along with Bellamy and Adam I'd imagine where on decent wages. Honestly wouldnt be surprsed if Kuyt was on something like 80k a week.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

i wonder how our wage bill has changed since our mass exodus last year

also, does AVB joining spurs mean we dont have to pay him anymore?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

22 million = :downing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> How long back is this from? If it's from when FSG took over (since thats when the wage cuts really started) im guessing guys like Torres, *Jovetic* (was on huge ways apparently) and Aquilani. Even if Torres isn't counted the other guys along with Bellamy and Adam I'd imagine where on decent wages. Honestly wouldnt be surprsed if Kuyt was on something like 80k a week.


Surely you mean Milan Jovanovic? He's one of the greatest soccer players in the world.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:downing 

I take it that rumored 120k wasn't enough then Joel


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

joel, answer me on the wage bill and avb stuff

what kind of wages are oscar, mata and hazard on too?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Isnt Hazard on around £150-200k a week? Not sure about Oscar & :mata but I doubt either break the £100k barrier


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> i wonder how our wage bill has changed since our mass exodus last year
> 
> also, does AVB joining spurs mean we dont have to pay him anymore?


It would have decreased a lot. Drogba, Anelka; you're looking at 90k-120k each. Kalou, Bosingwa and Meireles; you're looking at 60k-80k each. Only Hazard has come in who will be earning a lot. 

And yep, we do not pay AVB anymore.



Redead said:


> joel, answer me on the wage bill and avb stuff
> 
> what kind of wages are oscar, mata and hazard on too?



Hazard is on like 170k. Mata would probably be on around 70-80k. Could be less. Definitely not more. Oscar will be on around 50k.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> What are your thoughts on Chelsea now you've seen them play a real contender, Seabs? Do you think they'll be right up with the Manchesters all season?


*Still think you're way too open defensively but City and Utd are poor right now so you're definitely a contender. A legit one? Still not sure. Would have been interesting to see where the game went at 2v2 with 11v11. Can't blame the ref for the first red card though but the 2nd ruined what was a genuine test for Chelsea as title challengers. If you're still with the pace after the xmas fixtures then yeah regardless of how well Chelsea, Utd or City are playing. Still think you'll go out of the Champions League at the group stage though. The European teams make you pay much better for the openness. We were exposing you more or less every chance going forward and we should have finished the match off before the red cards if our midfield could keep the ball better and defend a lead.*


I Curry I said:


> Since when was that a rule? If you are past the last defender and interefere with play, you're offside, regardless of which direction you are running.
> 
> Other than that, I pretty much agree with what you're saying.


*I can't remember it exactly but I remember teams putting an attacker in an offside position off free kicks and then running back and claiming they couldn't be offside. Or something. It was offside anyway.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Seabs said:


> *I can't remember it exactly but I remember teams putting an attacker in an offside position off free kicks and then running back and claiming they couldn't be offside. Or something. It was offside anyway.*


If the attacker isn't interfering with play then it won't be offside.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Gerrard after the racist scored the ''winner''


Fuck off


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

As long as Chelsea are relying on Torres they'll fall short IMO. They're a Falcao away from being huge, huge favourites.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Jordo said:


> Fuck off












Again, just for you.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Seabs said:


> *Suarez still finding new ways to be a bigger cunt is quite amazing. Not very smart to do that celebration, especially for an own goal. Give him credit though he had a few challenges where a month ago he would have fell over but he stayed on his feet yesterday. Did smirk at him keeping the coin mind. Was the goal disallowed for offside or for Coates climbing all over the defender. Obviously wasn't offside but it did look a clear foul by Coates.*


:kobe celebration was brilliant. 

Was disallowed for offside. Wasn't a foul by Coates either. 



Irish Jet said:


> Football manager has proven that I'm the GOAT manager. Amazing track record, also bankrupt every club I go to.
> 
> Take over Wolves. Win CL, Doumbia wins Ballon D'or, Club enters liquidation, Get Real Madrid job.
> 
> ...


how on earth do you send a team into administration in fm. Thats some serious mismanagement :lol

@ Joel, Hazard is on about 170k, Mata is less than 70k.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

hazard a touch under 200k, Mata about 50k (no doubt will be looking at negotiations) and Oscar about 20k. Terry is on about 170k an Torres close to that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I think Torres is our highest earner. One of the top earners on earth, i think its higher than Ronaldo and messi in wages

So even after that transfer fee, hes still murdering us :terry1

Also, God bless Oscar and his minimum wage. I love that kid


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Rush said:


> how on earth do you send a team into administration in fm. Thats some serious mismanagement :lol
> 
> @ Joel, Hazard is on about 170k, Mata is less than 70k.


It's strange, turns out those 48 month payments actually do come back to bite you.

Poor Wolves, it was a great climb but a tough fall. Made worse by the fact that I signed all of their best players with Madrid, which included Eriksen, Hazard, Doumbia, Balotelli, Doyle etc.

Doyle actually still outplayed Balotelli, scored a fucking brace away too Bayern the hero. Jamie O Hara and Roger Johnson were hilariously good.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Oscar's agent must be dog shit. Ray Parlour used to earn more than that with us a decade ago.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> How long back is this from? If it's from when FSG took over (since thats when the wage cuts really started) im guessing guys like Torres, Jovetic (was on huge ways apparently) and Aquilani. Even if Torres isn't counted the other guys along with Bellamy and Adam I'd imagine where on decent wages. Honestly wouldnt be surprsed if Kuyt was on something like 80k a week.


It was actually this year compared to the year before. The subtractions were Adam, Maxi, Kuyt, Aquilani, Aurelio :sad: ,and Bellamy.

Apparently Aquaman was on close to 100K wages. WTF RAFA

EDIT: Oscar on 20K? Get out of here. Gaston Ramirez makes more in Southampton


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

kinda makes you wonder what Oscar was earning pre chelsea

musta been like 5 bucks a week, food stamps and a free copy of football manager


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

wouldn't this year also take out Carroll's massive wage and Spearing's?


Well if you do alright the pay it off over 48 month deals aren't too bad. Would be awful if your team dropped out of the top sides while still paying off all your transfers :lol

Oscar could be one of those rare footballers that want to prove themselves before asking for a huge wage :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I'd say its a brazilian trait, i think Ramires is on pretty sweet wages too. Cant imagine Luiz being too greedy either

But then you have guys like robinho


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Oscar on 20k?

What a lad.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Yeah it did include Carroll and Spearing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

oscar would've been on about 2k back at his old club, so 20k is a pretty big jump.

there is of course bonuses to factor it. i also wonder how much of wages for guys like essien, yossi and the like are being paid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Oscar must be on at least £40k. No way would he just accept £20k when Brazil has so much money right now.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

LOL wrong thread.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Jordo said:


> Fuck off












Enjoy the pic rep :fergie and sitting in 12th place after a quarter of the season. Rodgers Revolution!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

eh, we've been playing good football. I'm not expecting miracles straight away, still need a new striker to come in.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Our defence is our major flaw. We're always missing :terry whenever he's out (super cup against Falcao) :terry1 . The attack is good since Oscar, :mata and :hazard make up for :nando s' inconsistency. No idea why RDM keeps playing David Luiz when Cahill is obviously the better defender. Surely it has to do with the 'he's the future' type of reason. However, if Luiz can keep his cool and concentrate a lot more, think he'll be a hell of a defender. The potential is there already, just make good use of it.

I'd like to see Sturridge handed a lot more minutes. I'm starting to get sick of Torres up front. Lack of pace, poor decision making at crucial times, tends to run with the ball (showcasing his lack of pace) when he's better off passing it. 

Although we seem to be leading the race, at least judging by reports, to sign Falcao, something tells me it's not going to happen in January. Not with the price Atleti are asking for. Read somewhere we're willing to pay only as high as £35 mill when they're asking of something like £45 mill. Will be interesting to see how everything pans out.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

You guys aren't signing Falcao, he's ridiculously expensive and rightly so. You should just accept it now :jordan2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

exactly. chelsea would never buy an outrageously expensive player in january

thats just crazy


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:torres


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

After the weekend I feel as though Chelsea is the team to beat. They have been really impressive and play effective football. I feel as though they don't rely on just one player as they have mata, hazard, Oscar, Ramirez etc.

Don't think united or city have been very impressive at all but they somehow keep winning.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Gerrard, 32, said: "Every single time they get the ball to the goalkeeper it comes in long.

"There was only one team who came to play football and that was us. Everton are not better than us"

"I thought we were fantastic and stood up to a team that are very similar to Stoke."

*The stats, however, showed that Everton had greater possession, greater passing accuracy and played proportionally fewer long passes than Liverpool.*

:lmao

What a sad, bitter man.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Similar to Stoke? :lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Could've sworn we were playing stoke on the weekend.

:balo2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Considering the amount of fouls that should've been given but weren't, it was just like playing Stoke :suarez1

also missed another, more pertinent part of the article Irish Jet...



> "There is no offside and it's difficult for me to explain it," he said. "The only person who can explain it is the linesman. I asked him after the game if it was offside and he said: 'I think so'. That's not good enough.
> 
> "If every decision in this league is based on 'we think so', then we're in trouble. The linesman got it badly wrong. The benefit of the doubt is supposed to go to the attacking player anyway.


garbage refs :sad:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I actually think the days of us splashing out that type of cash is over, unless we're buying a young exceptional talent. So unfortunately, I think Mrs. Carrick is right, we won't be getting Falcao.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I've said it since before the start of the season; Chelsea is the team to beat. Last Sunday against United, Chelsea were giving United one hard time--even with 9 men on the pitch. They have the quality.

Talking about the title challenge, the scary thing about City is that they are playing lowly for their standards, but still getting the three points. When they can still do it with poor form and lack of cohesion; once they start firing, it will be very difficult to stop City.


Edit:

Chelsea can still get Llorente or Huntelaar, and they're in the last six months of their respective contracts. Whilst neither is as good as GOALCAO, both are super strikers.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Think we'll probably go back in for Loic Remy. Good striker, better than Torres, but not sure if he is the high calibre striker we need.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chelsea are a boss team this year but Im still going to stick with the prediction I made before the season being the Manchester Clubs as the ones to beat tbh. I just see Chelsea finishing comfortably third when all is said and done. Not really in any battle with the clubs aiming for 4th but probably slip out of the title race come March/April when shit gets real. 

As for Llorente or Hunteelar while yeah they are not as good as GOALCAO they will definetly be a big step up from Torres. Not like thats hard these days :nando 

As for the quote Rush posted that is pretty fucking garbage. If thats true then the ref system needs an overhaul or something.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Well, hopefully, we get Llorente, but seems so depressing because we never move in January.

I expect us to lose tonight for whatever reason. It'll be close. Sucks Ramsey isn't in the team for tonight, which means he's starting against United. <cries>


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I predict United to end forth this season. 

van Persie and dem top-4 trophies. :wenger


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Is GNABRY gonna start?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Still think the league will be city's again.


Its not like they will have the champions league as a distraction :balo


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



AlexHumph said:


> Is GNABRY gonna start?


He's in the team, and looking at his short bursts, I believe he does deserve to showcase it in a proper game. I really want Eisfeld to start. The boy has some serious potentials. He's looked awesome every time I've seen him.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Razor King said:


> I predict United to end forth this season.
> 
> van Persie and dem top-4 trophies. :wenger


And if that happens it will still be more than Arsenal wins this year :rvp


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> And if that happens it will still be more than Arsenal wins this year :rvp


Hey, I didn't reveal it all. We're going to win--it all! :cool2


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Razor King said:


> Hey, I didn't reveal it all. We're going to win--it all! :cool2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao Joel, u mad son.

It's a little early to make Chelsea a fav for the league, they'll have hardly anyone in midfield when Mikel goes to AFCON and they have no good goal scoring strikers. Sure, great AM and wing options but Hazard and Mata won't be getting 20+ goals each this season (it's unlikely anyways).

They've had a good start no doubt but I still see Utd & City being the front runners for the league and Chelsea finishing third ahead of Arsenal by a decent gap too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

micah out for 4 months. joy.

no right backs. bigger joy.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

^ Just put Joe Hart there or something.



Redead said:


> next season we'll form a breakaway league.


I hear Liverpool are already trying to form one. It's called the Championship :suarez1


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I just want to share something with you guys, this is from David Gill's (Utd Chief Executive & Vice-chairman of FA)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Gill_(executive)



> It has also been said that Alex ferguson, manager of manchester united team bribes referees and uses gill's influence to win matches.The resent ban to formar English captian John Terry has been attributed to Gill wanting Terry out of united clash with Chelsea which united ended up winning through some contovercial decisions from the referee.


Those poor Chelsea fans, trying to use big words :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



haribo said:


> ^ Just put Joe Hart there or something.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Liverpool are already trying to form one. It's called the Championship :suarez1


would still be better than rafael


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

You don't need a right back, you've got THE BACK THREE.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

which has a right wing back.

i'd rather milner broke his legs before playing there again.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

It's Mancini, he'll probably just stick Dzeko there. You can never have enough strikers on at one time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

unlike de matteo who doesn't believe in strikers


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Invisible 9, the way of the future.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

i heard they cost 50 mil and dont score goals


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Any thoughts about who should win manager of the year?



> Vicente del Bosque (Spain), Roberto Di Matteo (Chelsea), Alex Ferguson (Manchester United ), Pep Guardiola (Barcelona), Jupp Heynckes (Bayern Munich), Jürgen Klopp (Borussia Dortmund), Joachim Löw (Germany), Roberto Mancini (Manchester City), José Mourinho (Real Madrid), Cesare Prandelli (Italy).


Honestly out of that list, I'd say Di Matteo or Klopp should get it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Shouldn't you have to manage for an actual year to be considered? di Matteo? :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Shouldn't you have to manage for an actual year to be considered? di Matteo? :lol


My first thought :lol, don't let them blue shaded glasses get in the way redead.

Gotta be Klopp or maybe Jose for finally toppling barca in the league.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

When you take a team thats crashing and burning, and then pull together a super human godlike comeback with the same players, beat napoli, overturn the deficit, beat Barca over, survive camp nou, beat bayern for the first champions league win ever, storm through the FA cup and win that too, youre a pretty decent coach

He took how little resources he had and somehow won the champions league and FA cup against huge teams. Thats pretty goddamn impressive. No matter how you look at it. Getting the best results with what you have is managing 101. Its why Dortmund winning the title is considered more impressive than Bayern doing it. 

Besides, out of that list he won the arguably the biggest trophies. FA cup is still a big trophy and Champions league is the biggest title. Only guy who can compare is Klopp with the German double

But hey, we cant all be as successful as :fergie with dat community shield


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Shouldn't you have to manage for an actual year to be considered? di Matteo? :lol





WWE_TNA said:


> My first thought :lol, don't let them blue shaded glasses get in the way redead.
> 
> Gotta be Klopp or maybe Jose for finally toppling barca in the league.


You serious? If anything that just adds to his reputation.

The fact that he didn't even need half a year to win the biggest club competition in the world speaks volumes. With a rather shite team too, may I add.

Di Matteo, Klopp or Mourinho.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Mourinho for me, Klopp a close second.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I'd say Conte is a better pick than di Matteo, if he wasn't currently sitting through a ban. Straight up Mourinho.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*










sorry, cant hear you over the sound of winning the biggest trophy in europe with a team that includes kalou, bertrand and torres


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Steven Gerrard has came out and said Everton play like Stoke after the derby, despite them kicking off the player of the half Mirallas off the pitch and almost took Distin out with the stamp on the heel.

Apparently Stoke fans are celebrating due to the compliment to them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*There isn't an obvious pick from that list. Wouldn't argue against Di Matteo. Incredible achievement to win the CL with that squad after they looked to be going out before he came in. Jose's a good shout for winning the League. Klopp too but Dortmund bombed in CL last season but I guess that doesn't technically count. Calendar year is silly. Should just be the season. Wouldn't be shocked if Del Bosque wins it but it should be a club manager. I'd give it Di Matteo.*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Arsenal team to play Reading: Martinez, Jenkinson, Koscielny, Djourou, Miquel, Coquelin, Frimpong, Walcott, Arshavin (RUSSIAN MESSI), Gnabry, Chamakh.

Chamakh starting makes this must watch for any neutral.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Nothing wrong with Di Matteo being included, he'd also be my pick here as Chelsea were a shambles with AVB in charge and Di Matteo winning the FA Cup and Champions League is nothing short of remarkable given where Chelsea were at when he took over (performance-wise).

Fergie being on the shortlist is laughable. We finished equal on points with City at the end but we still won jack shit and were as bad in Europe as I can remember seeing us.

EDIT: Simeone at Atletico Madrid would have been a much better option.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

winning the champions league with kalou should earn di matteo a lifetime achievement award


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Vader13 said:


> Nothing wrong with Di Matteo being included, he'd also be my pick here as Chelsea were a shambles with AVB in charge and Di Matteo winning the FA Cup and Champions League is nothing short of remarkable given where Chelsea were at when he took over (performance-wise).
> 
> Fergie being on the shortlist is laughable. We finished equal on points with City at the end but we still won jack shit and were as bad in Europe as I can remember seeing us.
> 
> EDIT: Simeone at Atletico Madrid would have been a much better option.


Yeah, Diego Simeone should have been included on the shortlist. Turned Atletico's season around.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

fergie won the community shield. thats like the world cup of england

:fergie

but i do have some admiration about how he (kinda) put up a fight to mancini despite how much weaker his squad was


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Why the fuck is Arsenal/Reading on TV, i'd much prefer to watch boro/sunderland or even leeds/saints.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

1 - 0 Reading


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Christ, I know it's a young team but what is going on Arsenal???

EDIT HOLY SHIT 3-0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

2-0 Reading

Reading playing some good stuff

Edit: 3-0 Reading


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

WEGNER OUT


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

3-0


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

if only gunner14 was still on here, but then again he's probably tucking into his chicken right about now


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> if only gunner14 was still on here, but then again he's probably tucking into his chicken right about now




I was honestly about to post "fuck this, I'm going down KFC".

I'm putting a cheeky fiver on Arsenal to win.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I've no idea how that 3rd one managed to go in. Amazing fuck up from the keeper :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

wenegr keeping his trophiless streak going against all odds!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lol :lol classic, no comeback please this is gold.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

BRAVE VILLA score!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

BRAVE goal i bet.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

:lmao 4-0


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol :lol classic, no comeback please this is gold.


Comeback is very unlikely, Arsenal are playing pure shit.... 4-0!!!!!!!!

EDIT: Wenger complaining to the 4'th official :lmao or maybe he's just asking him why his team are playing so shit


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

OMG. Worst Arsenal performance I have ever seen, even worse than the 8-2.

Was just about to put a fiver on Arsenal to win with 22-1 at 3-0. 4-0...I'll keep my fiver.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

4-0 Reading.

If football players get payed extra for good performances then the entire Arsenal defence are currently in debt to the club.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I hope Arsenal brought the lube.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

4-0!!!!!!


LIKE WHAT THE LUMP YOU GUYS


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fans already leaving :lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

4rsenil getting dicked on to the extent that I feel sorry for them...nearly, nearly.


Gunner better be ordering up the family bucket.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

ArsenLOL


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lol jenkinson's defending for that goal.

Boro 1up and villa 2-0 now very brave of them.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Wenger needs to ask the FA to create a profit trophy


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

why cant arsenal be BRAVE like villa


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lol jenkinson's defending for that goal.
> 
> Boro 1up and villa 2-0 now very brave of them.


Our name is surely on the KFC Bucket.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

There's one, cmon boys.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Urrrgh, maybe I should put that five quid on them???

If they do win and I don't put on the bet _I'm _ the one who will need a shit ton of sweet, sweet sympathy chicken, not Gunner.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I always thought Walcott was an excellent finisher, even if a shit footballer.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



AlexHumph said:


> There's one, cmon boys.


:darren


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I would gladly sign Walcott as cover in January for the right price. Ian Wright is spot on with the half time comments. He isn't a right winger, so stop playing him their. The reason he pretty much always looks better as a striker, is because he is a striker.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal :lmao outstanding stuff. Man I wish Stringer still posted here.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

If Arsenal get a comeback to win this I'll buy a gun and shoot my gran in the face, Reading are all over Arsenal, 

That Arsenal goalkeeper is hopeless


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



danny_boy said:


> If Arsenal get a comeback to win this I'll buy a gun and shoot my gran in the face, Reading are all over Arsenal,
> 
> That Arsenal goalkeeper is hopeless




4-2


Don't worry I really don't want them to fucking win. I didn't put that £5 bet on.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Best thing I've seen Giroud do so far this season. :wenger Time for Reading to go to the loo :mcbain

Meanwhile, in Swindon...THE DARK VILLA RISES :wilkins


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

SWINDON, one of my locals. WHAT A GOAL!!!!!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



5th-Horseman said:


> SWINDON, one of my locals. WHAT A GOAL!!!!!


Quick to get on the SWINDON bandwagon I see. :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

BRAVE Villa are turning into COWARDS


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

No man is brave next to Di Canio.

Dat fucking boss.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Why wasn't Di GOATio on the manager of the year shortlist?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Bring Darren Bent on Lambert. THE BRAVE DARREN RISES.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fuck.

Edit: How is that not a second yellow.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Anybody got some spare cash so I can buy a gun?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

MR. BENTEKESHY


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Quick to get on the SWINDON bandwagon I see. :side:


Yeah. I only just realised I live about 20 minutes from there.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Koscielny should be off


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

People were saying Oscar is on 20k a week? How shit do you think his agent is? Get real.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Reading got shafted.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Lock up Danny Boy's gran!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

READING ARE A COMPLETE FUCKING DISGRACE! 4-3 AND YOU ALLOW TWO FUCKING STRIKERS FREE IN THE BOX!

NEVERMIND THAT I HAD A TENNER ON YOU CUNTS! FUCK OFF! BASTARDS!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Always cheating :troll


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Ref's an Arsenal fan. Reading aren't brave like Villa


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

what the lump

reading should get relegated for that 

today is one giant leap backward for defending


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I should be a pro gambler.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Lock up Danny Boy's gran!


I said if Arsenal comeback to win it, my granny's face is still safe...for another 30 minutes at least


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Clearly the League Cup is the best (and bravest) competition. :mcbain


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

This is magnificent ! I love it.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Looks like I made the right choice not going to the game.


BRAVE Villa next up, I'm not feeling very BRAVE going into it :argh:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

^ Boro are a top quality side don't worry about it.



danny_boy said:


> I said if Arsenal comeback to win it, my granny's face is still safe...for another 30 minutes at least


They can't lose it after that though surely! It would be vintage Arsenal though.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

LOL @ that dick who left.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Didn't you just know it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao

Terrible Reading.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

FUUUUUUUUUUUCKING CHAMKAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Of all the useless cunts

:lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What is this I don't even...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Well the few day arsenal wankfest should be fun.

No pro football team should be 4-0 and end up losing it should just not happen. school yard stuff allround.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chamakh just scored. The world has been turned upside down.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

THE FORGOTTEN MAN, MAROUANE CHAMAKH


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

So which granny do I shoot then?

Do I shoot the one who I only see once a year or do I shoot the one who I see weekly but who is constantly nagging me to give her a great grandchild but I don't have the hear to tell her that i don't want any kids of my own


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



danny_boy said:


> So which granny do I shoot then?
> 
> Do I shoot the one who I only see once a year or do I shoot the one who I see weekly but who is constantly nagging me to give her a great grandchild but I don't have the hear to tell her that i don't want any kids of my own


The bet wouldn't have won. The game was a draw.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Hopefully this gives wenger some false hope in players like Chamakh, and starts him on saturday :side:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I could have won £110 if my William Hill account worked.

Even worse my dad could have won £220 on the same bet (he had the same thought as me)...His internet crashed when he hit send on the bet and remained broken until the end of full time.

It's times like this you start to feel like you're living in a hopelessly shit and boring version of the Truman Show.


edit: It went down as a draw, thank fuck.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Relegate reading now for been useless cunts and snatching all the happiness away like scrooge at xmas.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

"4-0... and you fucked it up" is a good chant.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

This game is something else.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What the fuck is this


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

YES READING! MUTHAF*IN POG!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

5-5 :mark:

My granny's face still may survive yet


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

WOW! What a fucking game! 5-5, as a neutral of this match I REALLY hope there's a penalty shootout!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fuck you Leigertwood. Wanted penalties.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

wat.

Is this real life?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Oh my goodness.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Yup. If Reading were horses, they'd all be shot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I have never seen worse defending at any level of football. Ever.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

DAT WENGER.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What a whacky game. Am I dreaming? What?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

5-7, Can't help but love football sometimes


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao 

Just leave, Reading. Get out now.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

MOROCCON FALCAO, WHAT A FINISH


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Chamakh scored 2 goals!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

CHAMAKH WAT.


I wonder what the odds on 7-5 were :side:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Hands down one of the craziest games I've seen in a long time.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Holy fuck!!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chamakh GOAT.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Shepard said:


> CHAMAKH WAT.
> 
> 
> I wonder what the odds on 7-5 were :side:


Over 11.5 goals was an obvious bet. :troll


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Hilarious viewing, great stuff.


----------



## Jamil (Jul 8, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*José/Klopp*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Maroune Cha:mark:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



AlexHumph said:


> Chamakh starting makes this must watch for any neutral.


I told you all before the game started!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Why the fuck is Arsenal/Reading on TV, i'd much prefer to watch boro/sunderland or even leeds/saints.


ique2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*Wenger should take note and reward that team by starting them all on Saturday.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Just gtfo outta here Reading. Seriously just get the fuck out


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

One of the greatest matches I've ever seen.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Probably worth mentioning that League 2 Bradford City beat Premier League Wigan on penalties


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Bradford in the next round please.









Trophy drought could be over for Arsenal...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

probably be a boring 1-0 tomorrow


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:wenger knows best

Best team in the World.

It's a fact. :theo



Spoiler: annoyingly large pic















Never been prouder to be a gooner after that match.

Brilliant​


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



danny_boy said:


> Probably worth mentioning that League 2 Bradford City beat Premier League Wigan on penalties




Probably worth mentioning that you now need to shoot your gran unfortunately.

F1 Bob I appreciate you are happy that you won, but does that really require an incredibly shit Arsenal logo design that stretches the page?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Why the fuck is Arsenal/Reading on TV, i'd much prefer to watch boro/sunderland or even leeds/saints.


Still think this? :troll


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*Capital One Cup is a joke anyway. Good for Bradford though. Unless we win tomorrow and in which case IT'S BACK ON.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

RIP danny_boy's gran's face


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fucking insanity. Has a 7-5 ever happened before in ANY professional English match?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



danny_boy said:


> Probably worth mentioning that League 2 Bradford City beat Premier League Wigan on penalties


Quit changing the subject and get on with it...




























You know what you have to do...


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Arsenal just keeps on amazing me  gosh the recent games have been so random. Lost to Norwich and Schalke, somehow ended up winning against QPR and now... THIS?  WTF? It's my favorite team and I'll support it forevah but come ON  Chamakh is beasting!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Even fucking Camakh scored twice. Like........


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Marty Vibe said:


> Fucking insanity. Has a 7-5 ever happened before in ANY professional English match?


Villa beat Blackburn 6-4 in a League Cup semi second leg a couple of years back (7-4 on aggregate). :kean
Well Steve Kean wasn't manager then but you get the idea.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Marty Vibe said:


> Fucking insanity. Has a 7-5 ever happened before in ANY professional English match?


yep the last team to lose a game 7-5 was in 1982 and it was.....Reading :lmao


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

LOL everyone upset with the logo. It's okay, one day your team will be worth watching too. :theo


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> RIP danny_boy's gran's face


Never liked the bitch anyway




> Fucking insanity. Has a 7-5 ever happened before in ANY professional English match?


Portsmouth VS Reading finished 7-4 in 07


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Tomorrow's result:

Chelsea 6-13 Man United


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



TheF1BOB said:


> LOL everyone upset with the logo. It's okay, one day your team will be worth watching too. :theo




It was more the fact it looks fucking rank rather than the meaning behind it.

Awesome game overall. One of the best I have ever seen. If you were Wenger would you pleased with the win or dissapointed in parts of the performance, guess a bit of both.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Reading also lost 7-4 to Portsmouth in the Premier League not long back. They seem to love conceding 7.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> yep the last team to lose a game 7-5 was in 1982 and it was.....Reading :lmao


:lmao. Huh how about that.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Marty Vibe said:


> Tomorrow's result:
> 
> Chelsea 6-13 Man United


Is that racist accusations? Yellow Cards? Dives?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



5th-Horseman said:


> It was more the fact it looks fucking rank rather than the meaning behind it.


It wasn't the best, I'll give you that. (Y)

What a fucking game that was.

Beat that :mata :rooney


----------



## Jamil (Jul 8, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*Wenger should stop putting a team out full of kids, in all fairness to him.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I would like to see Arsenal's kid squad vs our kid squad.

500 posts :hb


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



TheF1BOB said:


> It wasn't the best, I'll give you that. (Y)
> 
> What a fucking game that was.
> 
> Beat that :mata :rooney




We might beat 7...red cards :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fuck, I was out and the radio came on saying 1-0 to Reading and didn't I didn't hear any other updates barring that.

Get in and check here out and reading from the beginning has been so exciting. Time to cheek the highlights out.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Giroud was a fucking boss tonight, hope he plays the same on Saturday.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Well played Brian McDermott for taking the defeat like a man.

Wish they were more like him. :fergie



AlexHumph said:


> Giroud was a fucking boss tonight, hope he plays the same on Saturday.


Changed the game. Without him, we wouldn't have won.

Same with :theo Even Chamakh was good. :lol:

Was very impressed with Eisfeld.

COYG!!! :wenger


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Off Topic, but does anyone if Rio Ferdinand did shake A.Cole hand? if not do you have a video of it!




*ps my 100 and 1001 post *


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*What the fuck happened in Arsenal game ?


Hope we win tomorrow.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Off Topic, but does anyone if Rio Ferdinand did shake A.Cole hand? if not do you have a video of it!


He did, why would you want a video? LOL

Also, turns out the Arsenal fan who left didn't actually leave.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Sensational game. One of the best comebacks ever. So proud to be a Gooner. From 4-0 down and they come back to win 7-5, just remarkable. Funny how many Gooners were leaving when they were 4-0 down. How gutted they must be to miss the awesome comeback. Hope we get Bradford, Leeds or Middlesborough in the Quarter Finals.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

it was hardly a kid side from arsenal, they still had out there Koscielny, Djourou, Walcott, Arshavin, Giroud and Chamakh


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

HOLY SHITE!!! Arsenal I did not expect that 

7-5 Arsenal :damn


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Walcott will be at liverpool next season


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Turnbull
Azpilicueta Cahill Luiz Bertrand
Ramires Romeu
Moses Marin Piazon
Sturridge​
Expecting the team to look like that tomorrow. Don't really care about the game, tbh. Will be nice to see the fringe guys get a game though I guess.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

astonishingly entertaining game to watch for a neutral

But im sorry, conceding 5 vs reading isnt exactly alot to be proud of 

Hell of a comeback, but it should have NEVER reached that level. ive seen better defending from both sides when we used to play five a side


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Yeah I agree with Redead. Good comeback from Arsenal but conceding 5 to the shittest team in the league is embarrassing and nothing to be proud of.

That defence should play against United on Saturday. I'm sure we'd only just beat 8-2.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Jordo said:


> Walcott will be at liverpool next season


Maybe Man City will sign Jenkinson to solve their right back injury problems. Or would that be going to the Arsenal well one time too many...












Joel said:


> Turnbull


:mark:

Hey Redead have you tried nine-a-side? It's great fun. :troll


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

holy shit. that is all.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> *Turnbull*
> Azpilicueta Cahill Luiz Bertrand
> Ramires Romeu
> Moses Marin Piazon
> ...


:rooney :rvp :fergie


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

i hate 9 a side husk. even though we always play with it atleast once a season :terry1

dont see why we're wasting time with turnbull. cortious is the future and blackman is better than turbull too


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

That's no way to talk about Mikel.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Still upest over Chelsea's loss..

FUck what a match Aresnal/Reading!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I am starting to miss the legend that is MRLSH.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

MRLSH was great for us.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Yeah, Meireles didn't play too badly for us, and then was fairly woeful for you guys :torres


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Raul :$


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I kinda miss MRLSH too

He wasnt amazing, but had huge moments for us

if only he would stop giving the ball away


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Did nothing for us except score the occasional rocket.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

yeah i miss adebayor too

oh wait no i don't. good riddance


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

woah, thats not true snrub

he also soaked up a ton of your money while doing nothing

its the same role torres plays at chelsea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Adebayor's celebration against Arsenal is a top 5 GOAT Premier League celebration.

And let's not forget; he can dance very well, yes.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

here is what i hate about adebayor, asides from everything

hes african, but doesnt go to play in afcon

the bastard


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

he CRIED when he was with us, now he's moved to DREAM CLUB SPURS and he's CRYING over there.

he's a scumcunt money chaser. blah blah builds stuff in africa, he can do that with 200k a month, not 650.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

how much does he do in africa?

i havent heard that much about that

the big donating name is usually just didier


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

i think he's built a couple of schools and donated some money, nothing on the scale of drogba yet is apparently the reason he had to be paid about 170k a week with us.

cunt


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

So is adebayor back on the Togo squad?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> here is what i hate about adebayor, asides from everything
> 
> hes african, but doesnt go to play in afcon
> 
> the bastard


To be fair to him, i'd have 2nd thought about going back after what happened.... 

Bet he didnt slide and celebrate in front of the Gunners on that one..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I can understand the tragedy, but still, its the home country

Drogba played in the middle of a civil war in an effort to unite the country. Its what seperates the good from the heroes. Adebayor is arguably the biggest togo player, the people would have been looking to him for inspiration


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

The Reading/Arsenal match was crazy. Great comeback from Arsenal but it is pretty embarrassing for them to concede 5 goals against Reading.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chocked in both the 90 and 120 minutes..


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Interestingly, Walcott's our leading goal scorer in all competitions this season, so far. He looks by far more clinical than any striker we have (bar Podolski, who isn't really employed as one). I really hope he agrees to stay.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

maybe you should try playing him as a striker then

shocking tactics, i know


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

"But truly quality players don't need a formation, or to play in position"


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Walcott does want to play as a striker. He is a striker. If Gervinho of all people can play as a striker, Theo can definitely play as one too.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Yeah, if Gervinho can then Theo definitely can do that and even be better. Maybe if they moved Walcott to the strikers position he'd sign the darn contract.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Walcott can come to us and play as a striker :suarez1


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

look people have been comparing him for years to henry and his transition to striker

everyone seems to agree its for the best except for wenger


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I agree that Walcott can play as a striker, and certainly if a better option for the central striking role than Gervinho. However I still think he is better on the flanks, as he's not good with his back to goal. I think his ideal position would be as a striker in a front two. But we don't tend to play a front two, and in a front three, he's better wide than he is centrally. It's not like players can't score lots of goals from that wide forward position. Ronaldo, Pedro, Villa, Reus, etc. are all massive goal threats from wide positions. I'm not saying Walcott is as good as those players, just that good finishers can be used just as well on the flanks as they can through the middle.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

^ Lost to Norwich :lol

---------

Hopefully JUSTICE is served at the Bridge in the morning. Hopefully


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

yep, those 3 points for winning.

oh


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

You mean the same amount of points your lot can't win in Europe?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

ooooooooooooh


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

oh SNAP


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> You mean the same amount of points your lot can't win in Europe?


your only 3 points is against some club no one knew existed about 2 months ago


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*Come on United 8*D*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Yeah, so, we still won 3 points.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Yeah, so, we still won 3 points.


unlike on sunday 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

And let's not forget Chelsea's captain is a racist :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

The only time City see 3 in Europe is when the opposition score that against them

:terry is a clean, honest and reliable man of good stead and nature. The campaign to soil his good name is sickening.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> The only time City see 3 in Europe is when the opposition score that against them


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> The only time City see 3 in Europe is when the opposition score that against them
> 
> :terry is a clean, honest and reliable man of good stead and nature. The campaign to soil his good name is sickening.


and the only time chelsea see 3 is when they job hard to united.

at home.

against an awful defence.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Scored more than 3 goals in games this season in the PL, Snrub. Has City even scored an aggregate 3 goals in the CL? You're that shit you won't even 'qualify' for the Europa league


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

we've scored 4

wouldn't be saying anything until chelsea have qualified either. only a point above juve


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

We'll be fine. Draw Juve in Turin, beat the randoms, and then overcome Shaktar in a feat of BRAVERY.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

or you lose to shakhtar, lose in turin, lose to danish team, roman fires di matteo and everything COLLAPSES

easy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fire Di Matteo and we sign Pep. All is well in Blues land.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

LEEDS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

pep rejects you so he can go to barcachester, leaving chelsea with steve kean and facing relegation


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Someone so young and talented would ensure a quintuple


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Only the players and the agents know how much money they make!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I don't care who wins tonight between ManU and Chelsea but hopefully, it goes to PKs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Wouldn't mind losing to Swansea in all honesty. Or at least play a mostly reserve team. No starting Suarez, Allen, Agger, Skrtel, Sterling, Suso, Sahin or Gerrard.

Jones

Flanagan Carra Coates Robinson

Hendo ----Shelvey

Cole

Downing ---------------- Assaidi
Morgan​
Bench: Reina, Wisdom, Wilson, Enrique, Sahin/Allen, Yesil, Sinclair


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I see Joel Abramovich is in Liverpool tonight.






:torres


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I tried this before and the footballing gods shot me down, but here goes:

Can we please have a Chelsea v Man U match which isn't hugely overshadowed by terrible refereeing, incorrect offsides, penalty appeals and general fuckery?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



> Lindegaard, Rafael, Keane, Wootton, Buttner, Nani, Fletcher, Anderson, Giggs, Hernandez, Welbeck
> Subs: Johnstone, Powell, Macheda, Lingard, Tunnicliffe, Brady, Vermijl


surprised rafael isnt rested,

could be 4-4-2 or giggs could be in the middle and 4-3-3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

XI: Cech; Azpilicueta, Cahill, Luiz, Bertrand; Romeu, Mikel; Moses, Mata, Piazon; Sturridge. 

Subs: Hilario, Ferreira, Saville, Rameu, Oscar, Hazard, Marin

If Cech or Mata get injured, me and Di Matteo are going to fall the fuck out. Why not give Marin a start, ffs? Cech has a fucked up elbow. Give the man a fucking rest. Omg, I'm pissed off. Excuse my language.



Hollywood Hesk said:


> I see Joel Abramovich is in Liverpool tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not black enough.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

He wants to win, simple as that

I'm guessing the last loss forced him to play his hand and prove a point

Plus, we have no idea what Marin's match fitness looks like. And at this point id take the arsenal keeper over turnbull


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

League Cup is not important in the grand scheme of things. Mata should be rested as we have seen what he does when refreshed. Marin needs games. You don't get match fitness from sitting on the bench. Start him and take him off if anything. Cech is not 100%. Why play him today?

It's ridiculous. He's gonna ride MAZACAR worse than Mancini tried to ride Silva.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Odd that both mikel and mata are starting


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

How many games is Torres suspended for?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> How many games is Torres suspended for?


Only this one unfortunately.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



I Curry I said:


> I tried this before and the footballing gods shot me down, but here goes:
> 
> Can we please have a Chelsea v Man U match which isn't hugely overshadowed by terrible refereeing, incorrect offsides, penalty appeals and general fuckery?


Every decision is gunna go Chelsea's way, i pity the poor fucker reffing tonights game.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

The Liverpool team in full: Jones, Henderson, Coates, Carragher, Robinson, Shelvey, Allen, Cole, Assaidi, Yesil, Downing.

Subs: Ward, Suarez, Gerrard, Suso, Sterling, Skrtel, Wisdom.

Decent enough I guess.



I Curry I said:


> I tried this before and the footballing gods shot me down, but here goes:
> 
> Can we please have a Chelsea v Man U match which isn't hugely overshadowed by terrible refereeing, incorrect offsides, penalty appeals and general fuckery?


:ti Good luck with that Bruh


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> Only this one unfortunately.












i was hoping for a torres free month :terry1


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Surprised to see so many first teamers, especially 2 of our only 3 CB's. Shame Chalobah is out on loan, this would've been a good game for him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

this really shows our lack of CB options

especially considering terry and ivanovic get suspended every other week


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...orror-show-to-scare-manchester-united-players



> Chelsea plan fancy dress horror show to 'scare Manchester United players'
> 
> Chelsea will be hoping to scare the life out of Manchester United when the two sides meet in the Capital One Cup on Wednesday, with the Blues encouraging fans to turn up in frightening fancy dress.
> 
> ...


....I just can't anymore. Seriously just when I think football can't get anymore cringey with cheerleaders, goal music and the like..they go and do this. FFS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Ake is the only one I can think of who could have came in today. Wouldn't really like his debut first team game to be against a player like Hernandez.

Hopefully some fringe guys impress today. We need them to, so RDM starts trusting them more.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

'Wheres your racist centre half?' chant :torres


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

If our support sings as much about fucking John Terry as I expect them to, then it'll be a waste of 6000 United fans who by all accounts should prove why they're the best away support in the country tonight.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao sturridge


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Not even Torres would have fucked that up :lol


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Sturridge, the second :torres


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Ah the Calypso, best song we have in our repertoire.

Well that and the alternate version of 'United are the team for me'.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

GIGGS


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Romeu came for ball, so I can't blame Cech for that. We've been so crap.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What were Chelsea doing? that is such a stupid stupid goal to concede


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



danny_boy said:


> What were Chelsea doing? that is such a stupid stupid goal to concede


It's the type of goal I always concede in FIFA, because I press X straight away without looking from a goal kick.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

stupid challenge by buttner


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Stupid fucking idiot.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

There was contact there... Why wasn't Moses booked?!

I thought Luiz was gonna miss.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

HERNANDEZ


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Well that was always going to happen.

Luiz just can't help himself.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

HERNANDEZ

:mark:

Incredible form he's in. Anderson and the two CB's have been very impressive too. Buttner is having a mare, I'd get him off for Brady ASAP.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

David Luiz, by far our worst defender this season. Guy has a ton of potential, but he's not making good use of it at all.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I'm afraid as good as a character Luiz is, he is a disaster. We can't be doing with this shit anymore. 31/01/2011 was the worst day in Chelsea history.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Swansea deserve to be leading, we have been poo.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chelsea defence is shambolic, Mata is nowhere, our defensive midfielders have failed to defend, Piazon looks nifty but ineffective and Sturridge has been a mix of stupid and poor. It's only Moses right now that I'm not getting angry at.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



I Curry I said:


> Chelsea defence is shambolic, Mata is nowhere, our defensive midfielders have failed to defend, Piazon looks nifty but ineffective and Sturridge has been a mix of stupid and poor. It's only Moses right now that I'm not getting angry at.


Piazon is a very good player, he'll be a star in the future. He should get more games imo, some Premier League experience could do him the world of good, even if it's on loan at a team like Swansea or Southampton etc.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

brilliant tackle by Rafael

oh and :torres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*










:lmao

Rafael beasting. Sturridge is the worst ever.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rafael trying it :lol

Di Matteo is going to destroy MAZACAR. I bet he has them make his breakfast and clean his shoes too.

Edit: Behave your shitty self Nani. God he sucks.

Edit2: :downing


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

NANI

brilliant goal, for all the shit he does, once in a while he will do something like that


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> NANI
> 
> brilliant goal, for all the shit he does, once in a while he will do something like that


That's what is so frustrating about him though. I think I'd rather he just carried on playing shit so I don't care when he leaves.

That was a beauty though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Anderson has assisted every goal so far, hope he gets a run in the first 11


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Deffo, on form he's one of my favourite players.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

how was that offside???


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I don't even know anymore...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

even im finding this ridiculous


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

No minutes for Marin... 

Makes sense.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

chelsea bring hazard, oscar and ramires on, while we've brought on a player who was playing in league 2 last season

if chelsea fans were saying thats a penalty, surely they should have thought the handball by luiz on sunday was a penalty


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

No RMRS that is not a foul. You're just built like an ethiopian child.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I love Anderson. He should be given a run of games.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Offside called on Welbeck I presume, even though he was nowhere near the second or third phases of play.

I don't even know what that means.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

If we win this: You had MAZACAR on while United had a complete reserve team.

If we lose this: You had MAZACAR on while United had a complete reserve team. And still lost.

Di Matteo really has put himself in ridiculous position.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

bet this wlll go in

edit: perhaps not 8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

roberto must really want to win this

i think he took the last loss really personally


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Norwich :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

oh god i hope we lose this in 90 minutes

playing so much in such a pointless game would be a nightmare with a game on the weekend


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao @ Spurs.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Liverpool, Spurs & Chelsea all possibly going out. If only Arsenal went last night too. Paves the way for BRAVE Villa to make the final again.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Who wants to win this Micky mouse cup anyway. Aint that right Chelski guys


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

From BBC:



> The Blues allege the referee used an offensive racial term in their 3-2 defeat by Manchester United on Sunday.
> 
> The club added there was insufficient evidence to suggest Juan Mata had also been verbally abused by the official.


Anyone know what the word he supposedly used is?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

OMG :lmao

Edit: AZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:kenny


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fuck this.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Who wants to win this Micky mouse cup anyway. Aint that right Chelski guys


:hmm:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

That's it, evil chelsea charge and we're going out.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Anark said:


> From BBC:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the word he supposedly used is?


From a couple of sources (wouldn't rely on them though) it was "monkey" in regards to Mikel.


Edit: And when did the League Cup become the most entertaining this on earth????


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

FFS, we're probably done now. Terrible defending at the end, still pretty heroic performance from basically a reserve team against a very strong Chelsea side.

Also, be more of a Chelsea fan Martin Tyler, you cunt.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

What's Phil Mitchell doing? I can't believe how soft these players are! Can't blame foreigners as the refs who give the freekicks are english. Bunch of tarts, go down easier than Katie Price at a celebrity party!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Anark said:


> From BBC:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the word he supposedly used is?


monkey supposedly. not 100% confirmed though if its even racially related or not though


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

How is Wootoon still on the pitch?
Was on a yellow before he fould Hazard right outside the box and just denied a clear goalscoring opportunity.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

SUAREZ


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Not every foul is a yellow card tackle.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

yeah its a miracle wotton is still on

way too many reckless tackles


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

LOL Wootton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



haribo said:


> Fuck this.
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm:


Dat reverse psychology :fergie


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

BOSSCAR is killing it in that deep role.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

If Chelsea can't beat Man United's reserves + Giggs & Nani now all their players need releasing.

Daniel LOLidge fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Sturridge is the single worst player of all time.

He should have 6.

EDIT: Welbeck trying his best to match him


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Anark said:


> From BBC:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the word he supposedly used is?


He called Mikel a Monkey.


We all know Mikel's word is his bond right?












And apparently called Mata a spanish twat. Which is in no way racist if you ask me.


I find it so hard to believe Twattenberg could be that stupid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I can't even defend Sturrisge anymore.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:kenny


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao WOOTTON. This guy keeps giving.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Knew he'd cost us the game. Out of his depth.

LOL Sturridge, having the worst game of all time, celebrates like he's big time. Such a cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

not macheda fpalm


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

thank god this is the game roman is watching

STRIKERS PLS

hunterlaar! remy! llorente!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

BOSSCAR has really shown his range of passing tonight. What a player he is.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Be a shame to lose, since the League Cup really is underrated as a competition in terms of great potential away ties as well as cheaper tickets, bigger allocations and chances for some really great Lower League vs Premier League ties that you'd otherwise only get in the FA Cup.

Still, an encouraging performance from some of these United youngsters against a far stronger Chelsea team.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I'm done with referees.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

how dare nani lay a hand on bosscar


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Definite foul. But WTF was sturridge doing? Explain how you go down like that naturally in that circumstance?


Well aware Nani does the same.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

i have a feeling united is gonna score


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Daniel Sturridge and Federico Macheda on the same pitch... Where's Heskey at?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Dammit, Oscar excels in every role he's playing so well. Can't seem to get enough of him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

i think sturridge and torres have an idiot contest going on


torres is still winning, but only just barely


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Nice to see the United support still making a racket, rather than standing in silence simply because we're losing. Sometimes fans get so caught up in promotion/relegation and winning and losing that they forget the onus should always be on supporting your team throughout the match, rather than simply remaining mute when things aren't going according to plan.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> i think sturridge and torres have an idiot contest going on
> 
> 
> torres is still winning, but only just barely


To be fair torres has the unfair advantage of actually getting picked.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Nani has been poor since his goal


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

AZZAAAAAAAAA TOO GOAT


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Man U fans on here keep mentioning how they fielded a reserve team while we fielded a strong side. fpalm 

We lost against you guys this past weekend in the league in the most ridiculous fashion. To lost here today again would be too much and hard to take. And finally, YOU GUYS HAVE A FUCKING LEAGUE GAME AGAINST ARSENAL THIS WEEKEND, FFS!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Ramires :lmao. 

De Gea got owned hard.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

5-3, game over.

Ah well, we tried our best but Chelsea deserve it. Saturday is the more important game to concentrate on.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

ramires you cheeky git

giving me a heart attack


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> De Gea got owned hard.


eh?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Had the 3 fucking United players not have stopped, they would have recovered that awful touch to take it round the keeper. Idiots.

Trying not to be too disappointed, but it's a sickening way to lose.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What a stupid pen.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> Nani has been poor since his goal


Why are you suprised:artest2


----------



## Serbinator (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Ramires :lmao.
> 
> De Gea got owned hard.


Really? I didn't think De Gea was playing personally


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> eh?


Wait thats Lindergaard? Man I need to stop watching this shit on a fuzzy sky player. Looked like De Gea.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Ramires :lmao.
> 
> De Gea got owned hard.


Lindergard is in goal.

Hazard is the GOAT!


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Wait thats Lindergaard? Man I need to stop watching this shit on a *fuzzy* sky player. Looked like De Gea.


Whaaat? Mines crystal clear, stop making excuses.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chelsea and Man Utd are making history with these kind of games. EPIC match, football at it's best.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

well, roberto wanted the win. he got it

march on to swansea. maybe marin can finally get a game next capital one cup


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Damn, this week is fucking crazy. Great game but with shit loads of gifted goals. Our defence looked fucking shattered all through ET. Awful way to go out but at least it wasn't penalties, Chelsea deserved the win.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Positives: Chicharito continues to score against Chelsea, Giggs actually looked great throughout the entire match, Rafael was once again a beast despite us conceding 5 goals (2 of which being penalties) and some of our reserve players got a lot of game time.

Negatives: Losing (of course) which I don't mind as I'd rather take the 3 points from Sunday over the cup anyday and also seeing Nani putting in another crap performance. The guy once again had the entire match to prove himself and he had only flashes of brilliance here and there. Otherwise, he was wasteful, kept giving the ball away and messing up our counter attacks. Also, not too pleased with some players (Rafael, Hernandez) playing extra time when we need them for Saturday. Hopefully they'll be fine.

We tried but Chelsea definitely deserved the win overall.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Yeah, no probs with Chelsea getting the win. I thoroughly enjoyed the game, a right proper ding dong.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Ah well hard luck united thought Michael Keane and Scott wotton played well,Well Wotton probably should have be sent off but played well either way.With Arsenal on Sunday I didnt really care weather or not we won tonight but after been so close I feel a sad but ah ye win some ye lose some...Cmon United trash Arsenal Sunday 3-1 I'm predicting


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

honestly at this point i wanna see us buying hernandez so that git would stop scoring against us


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Michael Keane I thought had a cracker. Sadly, same can't be said for poor Wootton, who to be fair had a decent game up until around the hour mark.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Moses MOTM? LOL


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I thought a weakened team did well against a strong chelsea side, i was impressed with Keane, rafael again played well. Nani should have contributed more, wouldnt mind if he leaves in january. Chelsea had to bring on £70m+ worth of players to get the win


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Oscar should have been MOTM, bossed the game after he came on.

Watched 2 games in 2 days, 21 goals. Capital One Cup is awesome.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Moses MOTM? LOL


Could be thought Keane for Utd was excellant tho

Edit:Never mind he got it


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Moses seems fair for MOTM. oscar bossed it when he came on but Moses gave united hell for 120 minutes


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Liverpool should have kept Kenny as manager. They won't finish higher than 8th and won't win a trophy this season. :darren


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:fergie just basically blamed Nani for the result, looks like he will definitely be off in january


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I thought Wootton should be MOTM for his BRAVEry.

Villa bound.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Great performance from the United lads tonight, Ando was class.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

leeds?

i'll take it!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chelsea v Leeds should be a good game, what with the rivalry they've had in the past


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Leeds Vs Chelsea 
Swansea Vs Middlesbrough
Norwich Vs Aston Villa
Bradford Vs Arsenal


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

The United support tonight was immense tonight as well. Top stuff.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Leeds vs Chelsea by far the standout tie there. The oldschool Chelsea lads will definitely be up for that one. Leeds or Bradford away were the standout ties, so Chelsea and Arsenal fans have definitely done well there.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Norwich mugging Spurs once again. I think I'm actually going to be dissapointed the next time we lose to them.

Mark Bunn is a really good keeper, even better than I previously thought. I don't understand why he moved to us when he could realistically be a number one at a decent club. He made two big saves in the games before the late penalty save. He also commanded his box really well and I especially enjoyed it when he clattered Dempsey when punching one cross away.

Credit must be given to Chris Hughton who has previously been criticised for only swapping like for like. His tactical changes and replacements won us the game. He has also achieved something that Paul Lambert could not fulfill, a decent NCFC cup run. Well done sir. Alex Tettey's arrival completely changed the game.

On the other hand, ABV's dreadful late tactical switch lost the game for Spurs in the sense that it invited Hughton to make a bold change. If Spurs didn't swap a midfielder for a defender then I'm not sure that we would all be so happy tonight. The sub Vertonghen (spelling?) also scored the equalising og which only compounded the daft pressure inviting switch. If Spurs were higher up the pitch would they have even got into the succession of set piece situations which became their ultimate downfall? Whatever the case may be, it seems that Hughton has worked AVB out.

EDIT - Oh, Villa!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I'm calling for Chelsea vs. Norwich final.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> Chelsea v Leeds should be a good game, what with the rivalry they've had in the past





Segunda Caida said:


> Leeds vs Chelsea by far the standout tie there. The oldschool Chelsea lads will definitely be up for that one. Leeds or Bradford away were the standout ties, so Chelsea and Arsenal fans have definitely done well there.


If it wasn't for Nani it could have been Leeds vs United :downing I know you always look out for that away tie, Segunda.

I will have no one criticise FUTURE ENGLAND CAPTAIN SCOTT WOOTTON!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*Yes we lost but we did a good game with the weak squad we had in this match.


And, Nani should be out next season.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

It's close to midnight and something evil's lurking in the dark
Under the moonlight, you see a sight that almost stops your heart
You try to scream but terror takes the sound before you make it
You start to freeze as horror looks you right between the eyes
You're paralyzed

'Cause this is VILAAAAAA, VILLA night
And no one's gonna save you from the Bent about to strike
You know it's VILLAAAAA, Villa night
You're fighting for your life inside a braver villa tonight!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> I thought Wootton should be MOTM for his BRAVEry.
> 
> Villa bound.


I think we have a no-Man U rejects policy here now after the Djemba-Djemba debacle, light years ahead of QPR we are.

CONTENT with Norwich away although I really wanted Bradford at home.

Also, Leeds vs Chelsea at Elland Road should be awesome.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> If it wasn't for Nani it could have been Leeds vs United :downing I know you always look out for that away tie, Segunda.
> 
> I will have no one criticise FUTURE ENGLAND CAPTAIN SCOTT WOOTTON!


Eh, its always a great tie but we've had them home and away in the past 4 seasons. I'd have sooner had Bradford away (not played them in over a decade and Valley Parade is a top old school ground, especially the away end behind the goal). Would have had a good allocation, cheap prices and only the more devoted and hardcore United would have gone to it. Leeds is one of those ties where your casual fan probably isn't arsed for fear of getting a kicking, but at the same time its definitely got the potential to attract some utter weapons who want to 'experience the atmosphere' and proceed to video the match on Youtube. Fuckers.

Villa would have also been an ideal away, if only because it used to be a top away with the old away end behind the goal being a class end and loads of hardcore United always getting tickets. Plus we always seemed to play them in the December timeframe where our support gets really excellent, i.e 12 days of Cantona song. Minute they moved the away end to the side stand and started making the prices dearer and dearer its progressively lost its allure as one of the best aways of the season. At least in the cup we'd of had a better allocation and they'd have made it cheaper. Think the last time we had them away in the cup it was in 07/08 when we had around 7000 in the ground and its one of the best atmosphere United have ever produced post 2000 at an away ground.

Middlesbrough away could also have been good, but they're notoriously shit with us when it comes to tickets. They hate our persistant standing and always seemed to try their best to get United to sit. Indeed I remember a cup game back in 2004 or 2005 where we only got around 1100 tickets due to our persistant standing, with the belief they'd be able to patrol United better and get them to sit. All 1100 United stood and the half empty ground proved how stupid they were to not give United 5000 more tickets and get more revenue.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Medo said:


> And, Nani should be out *in January.*


Fixed. Cannot stand the man.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*Definitely think we can take more positives than that than Chelsea can despite the results. Very much a second choice team and they were unfortunate to not beat basically a first choice Chelsea team in the 90. Really shows the lack of depth that Chelsea have right now. Sturridge is lol worthy right now. Needs to get away from Chelsea and join a mid table club to rebuild his carear if he want to make anything of it. Moses looked great. I'd honestly play him up front and have him and Mata/Oscar/Hazard rotate around all match. Defensively they were hilarious again. That's our role dammit. 

Anderson was so :mark: all match. That flick about 15 minutes are was orgasmic. Love to see him get more starts in the League. Fletcher playing 120 is a big positive too. Thought Keane looked super. Sucks for Wooton that he messed up twice. Didn't have a bad match outside of that. Given Buttner 3 matches and I'm inclined to say I've given up hope on him now. Defensively he's shocking. Worse than Evra. Yeah he offers something going forward but he's shokcing defensively. Between this and the Braga match he's been at fault for 3 very cheap goals in 120 minutes. Love to see Hernandez start on Saturday but it's him or RVP in that position and it aint much of a contest sadly for him. Nani is so done with Utd now. May as well just stop giving him chances. Wouldn't piss me off as much if he wasn't capable of being as good as he was for his goal. Giggs was very good too. 120 minutes vs that Chelsea team, nearly 39 and didn't gas out. Incredible. Welbeck is useless out wide. RVP signing has really donkey punched him bad. Rafael continues his impressive streak too. Hopefully he's got enough left for Arsenal.

I'd be surprised if Chelsea beat Swansea now after playing nearly all of their first team for so long tonight to win a match that doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. I'll take a loss for tiring Chelsea's first team out ahead of a tough away match in 3 days and getting some valuable experience for guys like Keane and Wooton. Annual Macheda League Cup appearance too. Yay.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> CONTENT with Norwich away although I really wanted Bradford at home..


As am I with Villa at home, couldn't ask for a better tie without all of the stars and planets aligning. Both of us should be excited at the prospect of reaching the semi-finals now. Neither of our clubs are above wanting to win this competition in any way.

It's going to be a hell of a game, a big tv match in the making.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Clearly Swanselona will make the final as they knocked out the defending champions.

fpalm

Honestly though, Swansea deserved to advance. We were horrible first half. We kept possession for the 10 minutes but there was nothing to show for it and then Swansea controlled the rest of the half playing effective football and going one up. Second half was better because Suarez and Gerrard were subbed on. It's obvious that we still rely on these two. I understand that we didn't play our strongest side but we were still strong enough to beat Swansea. No excuses. We are still a joke at Anfield.

I just thought it was a good chance to advance as we were playing home against Swansea. Would rather play away nowadays.

Hopefully it's a lot more positive come this weekend.

Chelsea/Leeds will be interesting but totally expect Chelsea to go through and win the whole thing.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Middlesbrough away could also have been good, but they're notoriously shit with us when it comes to tickets. They hate our persistant standing and always seemed to try their best to get United to sit. Indeed I remember a cup game back in 2004 or 2005 where we only got around 1100 tickets due to our persistant standing, with the belief they'd be able to patrol United better and get them to sit. All 1100 United stood and the half empty ground proved how stupid they were to not give United 5000 more tickets and get more revenue.


Judging by how empty there stadium is on any match day I think Middlesbrough just hate fans turning up, it was embarrassing seeing a half-empty stadium on Match of the Day when Borough where in the Premier League

When it comes Loyalty I think Middlesbrough are probably the worst supported team in the country


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Eh, its always a great tie but we've had them home and away in the past 4 seasons. I'd have sooner had Bradford away (not played them in over a decade and Valley Parade is a top old school ground, especially the away end behind the goal). Would have had a good allocation, cheap prices and only the more devoted and hardcore United would have gone to it. Leeds is one of those ties where your casual fan probably isn't arsed for fear of getting a kicking, but at the same time its definitely got the potential to attract some utter weapons who want to 'experience the atmosphere' and proceed to video the match on Youtube. Fuckers.
> 
> Villa would have also been an ideal away, if only because it used to be a top away with the old away end behind the goal being a class end and loads of hardcore United always getting tickets. Plus we always seemed to play them in the December timeframe where our support gets really excellent, i.e 12 days of Cantona song. *Minute they moved the away end to the side stand and started making the prices dearer and dearer its progressively lost its allure as one of the best aways of the season.* At least in the cup we'd of had a better allocation and they'd have made it cheaper. Think the last time we had them away in the cup it was in 07/08 when we had around 7000 in the ground and its one of the best atmosphere United have ever produced post 2000 at an away ground.
> 
> Middlesbrough away could also have been good, but they're notoriously shit with us when it comes to tickets. They hate our persistant standing and always seemed to try their best to get United to sit. Indeed I remember a cup game back in 2004 or 2005 where we only got around 1100 tickets due to our persistant standing, with the belief they'd be able to patrol United better and get them to sit. All 1100 United stood and the half empty ground proved how stupid they were to not give United 5000 more tickets and get more revenue.


That was a great move by Lerner, now the away fans aren't breathing down the Villa keeper's neck for 45 mins each game. The away fans are now tucked up in the upper corner of the stadium, which is incidentally where you'll find away fans at Old Trafford isn't it? Not that you hear me complaining. :jordan

:mon described the new seating plan as 'an end to end thriller for the Villa players' with each end stand full of home fans. That's a quote btw and nothing to do with Redead's thriller post. :barry


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

We got Bradford :hb


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



AndreBaker said:


> As am I with Villa at home, couldn't ask for a better tie without all of the stars and planets aligning. Both of us should be excited at the prospect of reaching the semi-finals now. Neither of our clubs are above wanting to win this competition in any way.
> 
> It's going to be a hell of a game, a big tv match in the making.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



danny_boy said:


> Judging by how empty there stadium is on any match day I think Middlesbrough just hate fans turning up, it was embarrassing seeing a half-empty stadium on Match of the Day when Borough where in the Premier League
> 
> When it comes Loyalty I think Middlesbrough are probably the worst supported team in the country


In fairness to them a lot of the hardcore fans have to put up with a lot of crap, the club/stewards constantly writing letters to supporters telling them to stop banging the metal walls to create noise, constant cringey PR displays by the club to cater to families and the fact that the ground is far too big for their support, so home games are souless and dear..therefore un-desirable. Doesn't help that the McClaren era ushered in part time fans expecting greatness who swiftly departed when they sank further and further down the table. To their credit their away support isn't bad, they've taken some very good numbers to places in the Championship though the distance they have to travel really does impact on how many they take to certain games.

Home games in general are usually dire these days, unless you've got a small/compact ground to generate an atmosphere. There's so many types of fans who attend them, from hardcore fanatics, to kids, to mums, to teenagers only there because they have fuck all else to do, to idiots there expecting glory who only turn up when it suits them...and as a result so many home supports are incredibly piss poor. At least with away games you know more of the hardcore contigent will travel, and considering you get a far smaller allocation for away games the hardcore fans will outnumber the casuals and create a better atmosphere. United, City, Liverpool, Chelsea, Arsenal, Newcastle, Spurs, Villa etc are all generally awful at home but very good at minimum away from home..well City aren't as good and Liverpool are really inconsistent the past few seasons but you get the picture.

Plymouth are the best support however when it comes to regular long distance travelling. The numbers they take considering their league position is incredible.



Hollywood Hesk said:


> That was a great move by Lerner, now the away fans aren't breathing down the Villa keeper's neck for 45 mins each game. The away fans are now tucked up in the upper corner of the stadium, which is incidentally where you'll find away fans at Old Trafford isn't it? Not that you hear me complaining. :jordan
> 
> :mon described the new seating plan as 'an end to end thriller for the Villa players' with each end stand full of home fans. That's a quote btw and nothing to do with Redead's thriller post. :barry


Eh, good for you, shit for everyone else. Old away end had brilliant acoustics and generated a top atmosphere. Side stands are always far more suspect for acoustics and the two tier divide makes it harder for away fans to generate a consistent atmosphere. So yeah, definitely more of an advantage for you but sucks for away fans. Plus the fact Villa are charging more and more for away fans makes it evern worse, £45 last season. Feck that!

United's away end is generally one of the better parts of the ground for atmosphere. Noise is trapped in by the design of the stand and near the TV cameras so always clear on TV. Stretford End Tier 2 by contrast traps all the noise inside the stand which gives the effect they aren't singing when generally there's always a good atmosphere in that stand regardless of the opposition (I say this from all the times I've been in that stand, not been since September 2010 out of principle so for all I know its gotten really shit over the past 2 seasons).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Great game and good performance from alot of the lads especially ando he was awesome not sure why he was subbed.

Not much you can do when it's the likes mata and hazard against wootton and Keane.



Leeds/chelsea should be fun. Final 4 predicition boro vs arsenal and chelsea vs THE BRAVE ONES.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hollywood Hesk said:


>


To be honest I'm going to be completely devastated if we lose this one. Can already picture Lambert fist pumping in front of the Barclay if we concede a late goal which knocks us out fpalm

By the way, did you see that Heskey on the 'Rod Hull and Emu' show video that I posted a while back?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fully expect United/Arsenal to have 5+ goals in it with atleast one pena and maybe an RVP hat trick :rvp


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



AndreBaker said:


> To be honest I'm going to be completely devastated if we lose this one. Can already picture Lambert fist pumping in front of the Barclay if we concede a late goal which knocks us out fpalm
> 
> By the way, did you see that Heskey on the 'Rod Hull and Emu' show video that I posted a while back?


Yeah I saw that, his face when they got his name wrong was :bridge

I also saw Abramovich sitting with Shevchenko tonight. Obviously going to bring him out of retirement and sign him again if he feels the way Joel and Redead do about Torres and Sturridge :terry


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Torres wouldn't mind Shevchenko rejoining Chelsea because then he would have someone to make him look quick again.

:torres

To be fair, if Sheva was Spanish he would have ended up with the golden boot at the Euros. He was only one goal away from reaching that target in just the group stages! Makes Torres' 'achievement' look ridiculous when you consider that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Torres, Sheva and Sturridge as our attacking band

we'd win games because most teams would just see those guys starting and not bother playing a defence thats not needed

oh how I miss the day of kalou

im also annoyed at the fact that our entire attacking squad is tired as fuck. oscar, hazard, mata and even moses!

atleast torres will be fresh :torres


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

DiMatteo gambled and managed to win in terms of choosing 1st team players. Could have been so, so different. I think we will be fine for the weekend, young lads and 2/3 of HAZASCAR didn't play the whole 120. Glad it wasn't completely marred by officiating, it wasn't great, but Chelsea/United is a top draw fixture and deserves better than the tripe delivered on Sunday.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

i dislike the fact they were used, but goddamn i love our holy trinity. sheer level of talent and how theyre clicking together in so many games is awesome. embarassing being forced to use them against youngsters, but i guess roberto wanted to make a statement

oscar finally playing his future position too. deeper role, able to dictate play, dominate the midfield and pick out some beauty of passes. i think debruyne will play on the right in the future, mata and hazard alternating centrally and on the left, with oscar playing a deeper role. 

but they deserve a proper striker, a guy who can really reap what they sow. not falcao, but we seriously need some new blood in january, and a CM too. mikel is off to africa and we're out of options


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Falcao is understandably unrealistic for you guys but Llorente is coming out of contract isn't he? There's also DOUMBIA, goal machine sure CSKA would sell for around 20m.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I'd love llorente since i miss the days of a target man. we've got some brilliant crossers but torres is shite and sturridge isnt that great in the air. unfortunately the last spaniard named fernando left a sour taste in my mouth. not to mention llorente is kinda out of form this season

i wouldnt mind doumbia, my friend who plays FM wont stop raving about him. remy would be fine. hunterlaar is a good option seeing as hes out of contract soon too. he can hold the fort until lukaku finally comes of age


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Maybe we sell Sturridge, tell Torres to sit his ass on the bench and recall Lukaku and play him. I dunno.

Sturridge is a lost hope, I'm afraid. That was a terrible performance. Luiz is also a lost hope. If only players were horses. Some need taking behind the barn and putting down. Sad but true.

Ridiculous we only look good when Ramires is on as well. Romeu is GARBAGE. He is so bad.

I'm not sure if we need a target man or poacher. I think we may need a striker who likes to get involved in the play. Someone like that sexy beast in my avatar.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Cant play lukaku. not yet. oozes talent but waaaaay too wasteful. he'll be one of the best in the league in 2 or 3 years but hes still way too young

i still have faith in luiz. he just needs to cut the crap and be careful with his runs forward. someone shoulda dropped back when he went up

romeu looked pretty bad. we need to figure out what to do with him. CM is a must in january. piazon needs a loan, shows potential but needs regular games

neymar would be a godsend but lets keep it realistic. hunterlaar could very well be our man for the time being

in a perfect world drogba would be 10 years younger and still killing it for us. bah


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Redead said:


> Cant play lukaku. not yet. oozes talent but waaaaay too wasteful. he'll be one of the best in the league in 2 or 3 years but hes still way too young
> 
> i still have faith in luiz. he just needs to cut the crap and be careful with his runs forward. someone shoulda dropped back when he went up
> 
> ...


You only have Torres and yet you don't wanna give someone who's actually looked half decent a shot yet :kobe

I still think Luiz would make a better Mid tbh. He just doesn't have the consistency to be a defender imo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> Cant play lukaku. not yet. oozes talent but waaaaay too wasteful. he'll be one of the best in the league in 2 or 3 years but hes still way too young
> 
> i still have faith in luiz. he just needs to cut the crap and be careful with his runs forward. someone shoulda dropped back when he went up
> 
> ...


Man, how long are we going to keep saying this about Luiz? We say all he needs to do is cut the crap out, but it's imprinted in his brain. We just need to face facts; the man is retarded as fuck.

Central midfielder is definitely needed. Hopefully M'Vila or Capoue.

I didn't mean specifically Neymar. He aint leaving Brazil to 2014 anyway. But that type of striker would work better with MAZACAR. Someone who can link up well with them and not just someone who is constantly waiting for a good pass ala Huntelaar. Berbatov would have been pretty damn good in this system :$


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

My ideas with Lukaku are weird

Here's the deal, I love that kid. I believe he has the potential to surpass the greatest man to ever wear chelsea blue. Unfortunately, he wont realise it. not yet. hes too raw. he needs a long, consistent stream of games against lots of opponents so he can realise that potential. he wont find that with us

ideally, Id love for him to play a year with west brom, then going on an international loan, maybe france, italy or germany so he can perfect his skills further. drogba was rather old when he showed up at our doorstep

I believe in Lukaku, thats why i wanna see him properly developed and not waste him time on our bench. He's not chelsea calibre yet and hes not gonna be likely to start, which will hurt him

as for a player who can link up with our attacking band, i dislike him but welbeck would be perfect. though i hate that kid for some reason. i blame his fresh prince of bel air haircut. 

But bottom line, we need a striker, we need a CM. MV'ila would be perfect. striker is a harder find though


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



DESTRUCT said:


> Clearly Swanselona will make the final as they knocked out the defending champions.
> 
> fpalm
> 
> ...


Not really. Look at the side we put out, where do you see goals getting created by/from? Cole is woeful, Downing is shite, Hendo isn't creative, Allen isn't creative (he distributes the ball and controls things well), Assaidi is new, Yesil is young, and i still don't rate Shelvey. He's clumsy as fuck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

said numerous times that luiz isn't a defender. he's a midfielder. he doesn't have the concentration to be a defender. his lapses will kill you all the time.

cahill/terry should be the 1st choice pairing, then slot luiz in front with mikel. creativity through luiz with defense too, and further defence through mikel. it will also allow luiz to go on those runs without leaving a hole in the middle of defence.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Yeah, Luiz would be better suited further up the pitch imo. Also based off his performance Joel, you can keep Sturridge :argh:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

AWW YEAAAAA! 

Epic match once again, would have prefer a win in the league than this, but still awesome perseverance.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

My hat are totally off for hazard's assist. What a move !!!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Rush said:


> Not really. Look at the side we put out, where do you see goals getting created by/from? Cole is woeful, Downing is shite, Hendo isn't creative, Allen isn't creative (he distributes the ball and controls things well), Assaidi is new, Yesil is young, and i still don't rate Shelvey. He's clumsy as fuck.


You make a good point. They did play full squad and I iguess it just comes down to lack of squad depth for us. It's always nice to do well in the cups but id rather focus on the league. 

I'm a little surprised you still don't rate shelvey. He can be clumsy at times but he's proven that he can play

Must win this week.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Shelvey has shown moments of brilliance against lowly teams but against anyone half decent its like he's playing without a brain in his head. Put it this way, i rate Hendo more than i rate Shelvey. Hendo isn't going to win you a match but he's not going to do anything to cost you one either. 

We just desperately need someone who can finish. Would love to have a real goal threat up from with Suarez playing a little wider and Sterling on the wings. Suso playing in front of allen/sahin/gerrard/lucas when fit would be better than him on the wing.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Which striker would you want?
How long is Borini going to be injured btw?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

even uninjured i wouldnt depend on borini

there is a reason we developed him and never kept him


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chelsea should just repeat their 2011 January transfer window.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Samoon said:


> Which striker would you want?
> How long is Borini going to be injured btw?


Who i'd want (Llorente or Huntelaar) and who we'd get are 2 completely different things. 

edit: Borini is still injured for another couple of months.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Everyone expects a Chelsea/Arsenal final. Inb4 we get Bradford vs Middlesborough.

Also, LEEDS. Should be a cracker of a game, hopefully I find a good stream.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Only Arsenal cares about winning this trophy. :troll


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



DESTRUCT said:


> Must win this week.


Must win for what? 

I think we were expecting a league finish between 6th-10th, with 6th being dependant on a hugely successful January transfer window.

Despite a new manager _and/or_ bad luck _and/or _Fergie _and/or_ no finisher _and/or_ early days, we're on track to achieve our realistic goal. You'll end up ruining more weekends than necessary if you stitch the "must win" tag on games which really aren't. Especially for this fixture which is historically high-scoring.



Rush said:


> Put it this way, i rate Hendo more than i rate Shelvey. Hendo isn't going to win you a match but he's not going to do anything to cost you one either.


Same as Adam/ Henderson, pick your poison. Adam was literally unfit to play for Liverpool, had hilariously awful dribbling ability and left his £10, 000, 000 set-pieces at the beach; BUT he racked up goals and assists. If we're going down I want drama and a symphony, rather than steadily bailing water with a defective bucket.

(Of course this was never really an issue as Hendo BOSSED the right-wing)



Samoon said:


> Which striker would you want?


:lol At this question purposefully designed to TAUNT and HURT the fine Liverpool fans of WF.

More than prepared for Grant Holt/ D. Beezy*.

*Would actually be happy with Bent if he could start next week. 



sXe_Maverick said:


> Inb4 we get Bradford vs *Middlesborough*.


In Boro, that error is punishable by a swift headbutt from an inebriated* smoggy.

*So redundant.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Razor King said:


> Chelsea should just repeat their 2011 January transfer window.


Yeah, getting Falcao for £50 million and a very solid young defender for £24 million. Right? :side:

btw guys, who do you rate as the best defender in the world today?
Asked seeing how shitty defenders are atm.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

mascherano springs to mind. which is sad.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Rush said:


> Who i'd want (Llorente or Huntelaar) and who we'd get are 2 completely different things.


I know. 



> edit: Borini is still injured for another couple of months.


Couple of months? Wow, that seems pretty long.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

chelsea fan last night


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

well that settles it, there is clearly zero chance of finding any supporters in other clubs that act like boorish idiots

someone tell roman to contact the FA about shitting chelsea down, we had a good run, but we just cant measure up to the high standards set by manchester united supporters


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chelsea are way more racist than the average club though. They even had that whole Blues Brothers thing with Rangers celebrating racism/extreme right wing/BNP and all that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

im sure you have the statistics to back up statements like that

its not like 3/4s of our team was black at one point, our best player was african, and our current CM, left back, striker, winger etc are all black

its like the incident last year with those liverpool fans with the 'racist' shirts. its not like anyone actually believe liverpool is a racist club

or that certain fans are happy that the munich incident happened. and im sure i could dig up some morally reprehensible thing some united supporters have done if i just google it

all this really proves is, some people are dumbasses. and some of them happen to be football supporters


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

that could just be gareth bale


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

^ You need to brush up on you're history mate. Chelsea have historically had a lot of skinhead BNP type fans. Obviously the racist element in Chelsea's fanbase is no where near as big as it once was (you can say that about every club in England really). The influx of foreign players coming into English football has marginalised a lot of racist fans of all clubs, but some are still around, and images like the one united07 posted are unsurprising.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

football used to have more racist football hooligans?

damn, this must be how that guy who discovered penicillin must have felt like


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What does that post even mean?

Overall what I'm saying is that Chelsea have a lot of racist fans, and you guys should be ashamed of that instead of trying to deny it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

sarcastic shock is what i was going for

and second, what the hell do you want me to do? im a lebanese guy who watches chelsea by stream. im ashamed of those jackasses, just like every jackass im associated with pisses me off, but there isnt exactly a lot i can do about it is there? 

you might as well ask me to stop those retards who burned down the KFC because of the muslim video. atleast thats semi-feasible.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

still running with my gareth bale theory


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

kinda makes you curious what Bale Jr looks like


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

a cheeky little monkey


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

hopefully rafael and anderson are fit to start on saturday, if they are i wouldnt mind seeing something like this

de gea

rafael rio evans evra

carrick scholes

valencia anderson rooney

RVP​
but i think its more likely it will be 4-4-2 with young instead of anderson


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Agree with Redead, you can find a wide variety of idiots anywhere. Oh Wenger's throwing his hat into the ring on that front...





> One of the great things in sports as well is tolerance, forgiveness and explanation internally and I think it should stay like that. It can happen that a referee doesn't behave well, I do not say they are angels, but it is always better to sort it out in the room.
> 
> I didn’t follow the whole (Chelsea) story completely (but) my opinion is just when I didn’t behave well I have an explanation with the referee at the end of the game or another day, rather than going public with little proof. I’m not in favour of making these things public.
> 
> -Source: Daily Mail.



Yes Arsene, because you complaining about Stoke playing "negative football" or something is exactly the same as potential racial abuse. By his own admission he didn't follow the damn story.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*Bananas gonna Bananas. Every club will have racist fans. That's because a lot of the twats in this country are football fans. Clubs cant be blamed too much for their fans being morons like that guy. They can however be blamed for their captain being a racist mind. 

Media isn't helping this whole racism problem right now I don't think. As mindless as it sounds I bet a lot of these idiots are doing it just because it's the flavour of the month right now and it's at the front of everyone's attention. FA/Uefa/whoever need to start handing out bans to anyone being racist that will make people stand up and take notice that it's not tolerated. Need long term repercussions. *



united_07 said:


> hopefully rafael and anderson are fit to start on saturday, if they are i wouldnt mind seeing something like this
> 
> de gea
> 
> ...


*Valencia/Rooney/Young/RVP Quartet needs to start again for sure. Carrick and Scholes together facing Cazorla is :argh:. Shame Flethcer wont be fit most likely. I'd definitely start Anderson with Scholes but no way will Carrick be dropped.*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> chelsea fan last night


Chelsea just keep on diggin' that hole for themselves. From BBC:



> Chelsea are investigating after reports a fan made a racist gesture in the League Cup win over Manchester United.
> 
> Pictures appear to show the man making a 'monkey' gesture during Wednesday's League Cup tie at Stamford Bridge.
> 
> ...


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Seabs is right with the fact that a lot of twats in this country that do attach themselves with the national game and tbh there is plenty of incentive not to make any racist gesture or racist comments while in a stadium with lifetime bans from the club stadium and being reported to the police as well there's not much else the club can do in that sense


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

could just be a harmless nipple scratch.

nice coat too joel you orangutan


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*How well enforced are these stadium bans though? I seem to always hear about morons being morons at grounds and it then being revealed they had a stadium ban. 

Idiots gonna idiot. It'll be that way until the end of time. Not much the game can do about that. They can do a much better job of trying to kick it out internally. The bans/fines for racism are laughable at times. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

i have legit scratched my chest like that before too. should probably stop that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Abk™ said:


> Yeah, getting Falcao for £50 million and a very solid young defender for £24 million. Right? :side:
> 
> btw guys, who do you rate as the best defender in the world today?
> Asked seeing how shitty defenders are atm.



Thiago Silva, but I haven't seen much of PSG lately.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

In comparison to everybody else the player's punishment is beyond a joke

If Clattenberg is found guilty of Racism then he will be sacked as a Referee and that's his livelihood gone and what employer is going to want employ a known Racist these days 

But yet John Terry get's a 4 game ban but yet during his ban he can still sit in the stands and if the papers are to believed is allowed to go into the dressing room area after the match and confront Referee's


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> joel you orangutan


:suarez2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

yeah I HATE HAIRY ORANGE PEOPLE THEY TOOK ERR JEBBS


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> chelsea fan last night


Yet he supports a team half made up of black men.....

Oh the mindfuck...

This same guy probably jizzed his pants when DROGBA nailed that winning penalty, it's just getting stupid now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Maybe he hasn't evolved and he's still in the neanderthal stages.

What a shit coat aswell.










Fuck me look at them two either side of him, what breed are them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

is that phil neville on the left?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I think the other one is paying homage to the chicho celebration. :javy

Anyway united have beat pool and chelsea away and been beat by spurs at home this season, so yeah arsenal win on saturday then.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

that son of a bitch

look how great his seats are! meanwhile i was have to use stream that look like slideshows!

if i become more racist will i get great seats like that?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fuck me look at them two either side of him, what breed are them.


Think they've only just evolved from Stoke fans


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> that son of a bitch
> 
> look how great his seats are too! meanwhile i was have to use stream that look like slideshows!
> 
> if i become more racist will i get great seats like that?


And you'll get v.i.p like treatment when hanging around with JT.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

dem private tours of the bridge


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*










Racist bastard :terry


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> is that phil neville on the left?


Thinking the exact same thing :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



> Bananas gonna Bananas. *Every club will have racist fans.* That's because a lot of the twats in this country are football fans. Clubs cant be blamed too much for their fans being morons like that guy. They can however be blamed for their captain being a racist mind.


Some more so that others. Chelsea have a history of racist fans. So do Millwall. Plenty of clubs in the north do too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

how dare you compare us to millwall supporters

TAKE THAT BACK


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Have Chelsea dropped their interest in Cavani?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I think so. They want Falcao.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

understandable, falcao is better

unfortunately neither is a feasible option


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

This needs to be a new smiley :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Lmao :fergie

Says he "refuses" to believe Clattenburg made a racist comment. Couldn't just leave it at he doesn't believe it. But he refuses it. There's not even a possibility for Fergie.

Gotta protect his bwoy!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I don't think overlooking Cavani is understandable. It's not like we're talking of Torres. :torres

Yes, Falcao is better; arguably the best pure striker in the planet, but Cavani is top-5 at the very least.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

He just signed a new long term deal, so he'd probably cost even more than Falcao.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*Falcao's worth paying £50m for quite frankly the way he's playing right now. He's a game winner and he'll be the difference between winning and losing titles so yeah a fee of around £50m is a lot but he'd be worth it. 

That or he'll forget how to play football and we'll all laugh at Chelsea again.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I don't think Chelsea will shell out another 50 million for a striker in January. One time too many seems to be their motto. 


Edit:

Doumbia seems to be a beast, but I'm unsure if Chelsea would be interested in such a player. They usually go for established big names, even though some forget to play after joining.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

simeone deserves a shitload of credit for getting the absolute best out of falcao. it's a shame atletico are in such debt, if they could continue to build their team around him they would be a legitimate thread to the top 2. they're as good as any team in world football right now imo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

We won't be shelling out that kind of money again. Unless it's for Neymar in 2014. And he's Spain bound so it's not going to happen.

You can just see by how we operated in the summer that we're now looking at younger talents at decent prices. Only Oscar and Hazard broke the £10m barrier.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> simeone deserves a shitload of credit for getting the absolute best out of falcao. it's a shame atletico are in such debt, if they could continue to build their team around him they would be a legitimate thread to the top 2. they're as good as any team in world football right now imo.


I really cannot wait for the Madrid derby this season. Atletico usually job to Madrid every season, but with Falcao, I'm expecting something special.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> how dare you compare us to millwall supporters
> 
> TAKE THAT BACK


Chelsea fans aren't as bad as Millwall fans anymore, but let's not play the short memory game. Have a read of this article, it shows just how bad Chelsea fans were, and it wasn't really all that long ago either. I'm sure there are still plenty of fans from back then that still go to Stamford Bridge now. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ty-fans-shame-proud-club-Jonathan-McEvoy.html


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> We won't be shelling out that kind of money again. Unless it's for Neymar in 2014. And he's Spain bound so it's not going to happen.
> 
> You can just see by how we operated in the summer that we're now looking at younger talents at decent prices. Only Oscar and Hazard broke the £10m barrier.


Neymar is barcelona's already, Balague, who is usually reliable, is saying this



> Barcelona can’t hide Neymar is on his way to the Camp Nou: details
> I’m saying that because in their latest accounts they have included a future total payment of 40 million euros for an “unmovable and intangible asset”. Clever wording. From that amount they have paid already 10 million as we broke in @revistadelaliga last season. But in the meantime Santos, Neymar and Barcelona will keep denying they have reached an agreement. In the deal, Neymar will have to pay 20 million euros to Barcelona if he ends up in another club. And if Barcelona wants the player before the end of his contract, in December 2014, they will pay the remaining 30 million to Santos. If they want him in that date, there will be a big payment to the player. In fact, Barcelona haven’t decided yet when to add him to the squad. The most likely situation could be just after the 2014 World Cup


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

speaking of guillem, his pep biography should be GOAT


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

As much as I would love Falcao at Chelsea, another £50m in January is not a good idea.

We'd be better getting a big name player who has little contract left (Huntelaar, Llorente) or a Highscoring player from outside the top 5 leagues i.e. Hooper, Movsisyan, Bony(ACON would be a probelm though), Tecl


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

you seriously think any of those signings would really be the sort of player not only chelsea would buy, but step it up from small teams instantly and score important goals? all fm players (besides huntelaar/llorente)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Joel said:


> Lmao :fergie
> 
> Says he "refuses" to believe Clattenburg made a racist comment. Couldn't just leave it at he doesn't believe it. But he refuses it. There's not even a possibility for Fergie.
> 
> Gotta protect his bwoy!


Like what most of us think then, sure wenger also came out with something similar and thinks the way chelski have went about things again is a :disdrogba

Well be nice for once if it's not true. Sadly the media get their fucking noses into everywhere the fucking cretins.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Only a disgrace if the allegations are bullshit. If not then what the fuck do you want them to do? Play chinese whispers so the media can't hear? :kobe


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> you seriously think any of those signings would really be the sort of player not only chelsea would buy, but step it up from small teams instantly and score important goals? all fm players (besides huntelaar/llorente)


I'm not suggesting them as first choice strikers, just able cover who know where the net is. I think Chelsea should be more focused on CB cover tbh, Only 4 recognised CB's in the team and one is our first choce RB. Only takes 3 injuries/suspensions before the backline looks like Azpi-Cahill-(Savile?)-Cole.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I think most people will feel the same way as Fergie. I don't believe for a minute that Clattenburg or any professional referee in this country would call a player what he's supposed to or even insult them in the slightest fashion. Obviously Mikel & Chelsea feel he has and if they believe that's the case then they have to report it. The fact it's Chelsea of all clubs given how they and their fans backed Terry to the hilt when it was so clear what he said makes it somewhat ridiculous though. There's looking after your own but with Terry it was a joke in their treatment of Anton Ferdinand.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

So the Mata accusation was dropped?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



WWE_TNA said:


> So the Mata accusation was dropped?


Lack of evidence t'was the reason for that. It'll be the same with Mikel. The other officials didn't here anything. It'll be he said she said.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

who actually heard it? because i remember reading Mikel didnt actually hear it himself


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> who actually heard it? because i remember reading Mikel didnt actually hear it himself


Ramires is claiming he heard it 

But surely now that the assistants have come out and said that they didn't hear anything there can't be much else to investigate


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> who actually heard it? because i remember reading Mikel didnt actually hear it himself


What are expecting tomorrow the diamond? 4-4-2? or some variation of 4-3-3?

I'm expecting maybe scholes and for sure valencia to start.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



WWE_TNA said:


> What are expecting tomorrow the diamond? 4-4-2? or some variation of 4-3-3?
> 
> I'm expecting maybe scholes and for sure valencia to start.


yeah not what i would want to see but I think most likely 4-4-2, yeah scholes to start alongside carrick probably, with young and valencia on the wings


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

ugh Time magazine.

Good for him like.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

We aint winning tomorrow, RVP will score at least two against us as well.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> yeah not what i would want to see but I think most likely 4-4-2, yeah scholes to start alongside carrick probably, with young and valencia on the wings




Wouldn't have minded fletcher for this to shadow cazorla for 90+mins but that obviously won't happen.

We need rooney to do one of his great box to box forward jobs in this one so carrick can drop off and mark cazorla every chance he gets :side:

I'd still like to see

Carrick, Scholes and Ando/Cleverley in a midfield 3 with valencia, rvp and rooney as a front 3 with rooney getting freedom to roam and valencia just running up and down the flank.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I'd just love to see United go 4-3-3 with RVP, Rooney & Hernandez. If they had good enough central midfielders and could afford to drop Valencia it'd be epic but it just can't happen.

De Gea
Valencia - Ferdinand - Evans - Rafael
Carrick
Cleverley - Anderson
Rooney - Hernandez - Van Persie​I'd love to see that given a go, maybe not against a team like Arsenal though. You could play Scholes instead of Cleverley and play him a bit deeper.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Nige™;12218726 said:


> I'd just love to see United go 4-3-3 with RVP, Rooney & Hernandez. If they had good enough central midfielders and could afford to drop Valencia it'd be epic but it just can't happen.
> 
> De Gea
> Valencia - Ferdinand - Evans - Rafael
> ...




Maybe not against arsenal like you said but that would be pretty amazing. with a bench of lindegard, evra, scholes, nani, young, fletcher and welbeck. Not bad at all.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Nige™ said:


> I'd just love to see United go 4-3-3 with RVP, Rooney & Hernandez. If they had good enough central midfielders and could afford to drop Valencia it'd be epic but it just can't happen.
> 
> De Gea
> Valencia - Ferdinand - Evans - Rafael
> ...


valencia at rb could happen, but with evra at left back, after rafael played 120 mins on wednesday, dont know if anderson will be fit enough as well


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> valencia at rb could happen, but with evra at left back, after rafael played 120 mins on wednesday, dont know if anderson will be fit enough as well


but you know Young will start this one and probably scholes, while nige has put together something i'd like to see the fact is it probably won't happen soon and 100% won't happen tomorrow.

Fergie does not seem to use 4-3-3 as much and especially against arsenal which is probably due to the fact we have 4 out and out strikers to choose from who could all do the job but imo rvp, rooney and even welbeck are all versatille enough to play in a 4-3-3.

A 3-man midfield also would suit ando and cleverley since imo both struggle in a 2 man midfield against tougher opposition.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

mata a doubt for this weekend

u mad joel? :troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> mata a doubt for this weekend
> 
> u mad joel? :troll




Hopefully Arsenal win tomorrow.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Kagawa out for another 4 more weeks enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> Kagawa out for another 4 more weeks enaldo


Not sure why but i'm not bothered one bit by this maybe due to how we've misused him, vidic made me rage again though.

Obviously if it becomes a recurring theme then it will bother me and a shame for the lad.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

If Mata is out then I'd like to see Moses getting a start and Oscar being allowed to play more centrally. both were great on Wednesday.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Mr. Snrub said:


>


Best Inventions of 2012: Mario's brain not being one of them :balo


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I fancy United too hit Arsenal for 3 tomorow!Hopefully RvP gets 1r2...Doubt he will celebrate tho


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

just seen this quote from brendan rodgers today



> "Glen's arguably been the player of the season in the Premier League - never mind at Liverpool... I look at him and Daniel Alves as the two best right-backs in world football.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> just seen this quote from brendan rodgers today
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao












There's bigging your team up, and there's sheer delusion.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> just seen this quote from brendan rodgers today
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


And he plays him left back, RAWK like logic right there. Was brendan this tedious at swansea? 

Here is another belter i heard warnock tonight say that paddy kenny would be the best keeper in the prem nevermind the championship :lmao another first class bellend who admittedly does come out with some blinders in interviews.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*










Unidentified fans BOYHOOD DREAM :darren


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Anyone else think arsenal are due a win against united? I never realised how and their record is against us at old trafford and how bad it has been overall in recent years.


Robbie Keane :lol poor bastard, them americans really do their research.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Is Branny still suspended? I thought he got a straight red from last week.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

professional foul

one game ban only


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

If Suarez gets a yellow then he misses the Chelsea game :andres


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

So Suarez is missing the Chelsea game then :downing


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

If Scholes gets a yellow he misses the game against the BRAVE ones. :fergie


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> professional foul
> 
> one game ban only


Ah okay. Here I thought with Luiz supposedly in doubt for the Swansea game that Chelsea would be forced to play someone like Ferreira at CB with Azpi at RB or Cole in the center with Bertrand at LB.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

hmm... ive always wondered how cole did in centre

he was pretty damn good in the champions league game when JT got sent off and had to shift more centrally


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

IF Suarez does indeed get a yellow and misses the Chelsea game who would be our striker? Call me crazy but I've always wanted to see Stevie as an out and out striker.

Although it would probably be RADIO RAHEEM with his PACE.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Come one Suarez, get that yellow


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> IF Suarez does indeed get a yellow and misses the Chelsea game who would be our striker? Call me crazy but I've always wanted to see Stevie as an out and out striker.
> 
> Although it would probably be RADIO RAHEEM with his PACE.












KING YESIL

Rodgers seem to love giving kids big games anyway so wouldnt be surprised. 

Suarez better not get that yellow though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What are the odds on Suarez not getting a yellow?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

9/1

I just know it's going to be for something idiotic. Akin to when he kicked Parker or he'll get it for a dive when there was contact.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Swansea are a solid team at home but I'm confident we can sneak a win.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



> Premier League referees are contemplating a refusal to officiate any matches involving Chelsea following the Mark Clattenburg saga.
> 
> Clattenburg is still under investigation for allegedly using "inappropriate language" towards John Obi Mikel last weekend, despite the referee distancing himself from any wrongdoing.
> 
> ...


HOW ABOUT YOU DO YOUR FUCKING JOBS THEN AND STOP FUCKING UP. bunch of whinging cunts. In what job do you not get a talking to when you fuck up royally? If they want support, stop making hopeless mistakes. Its not rocket science.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Rush said:


> HOW ABOUT YOU DO YOUR FUCKING JOBS THEN AND STOP FUCKING UP. bunch of whinging cunts. In what job do you not get a talking to when you fuck up royally? If they want support, stop making hopeless mistakes. Its not rocket science.


They get severe talkings-to by between 30 and 60 thousand people even when they make a good decision.

Mistakes are always going to happen, but no other job gives you one shot, one view, without warning that it is coming, to make a big decision. The odds are stacked against them and for that reason they should have some sympathy. 

It is obvious to anyone with a brain that Clattenberg hasn't racially abused anyone. Chelsea shaming themselves yet again.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Expecting Arsenal to be Uniteds bitches again.

:rvp bound to score while Giroud misses a shitload of chances.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Anark said:


> They get severe talkings-to by between 30 and 60 thousand people even when they make a good decision.
> 
> Mistakes are always going to happen, but no other job gives you one shot, one view, without warning that it is coming, to make a big decision. The odds are stacked against them and for that reason they should have some sympathy.
> 
> It is obvious to anyone with a brain that Clattenberg hasn't racially abused anyone. Chelsea shaming themselves yet again.



A referee has been accused of racially abusing someone, what is your proposal exactly? Ignore it becuase a "it's obvious he hasn't done anything" or actually investigate it and come to a resolution through a genuine inquiry? You make a valid point until The Clattenburg bit and "Chelsea shaming themselves yet again" which comes across as a piece of uneeded vitriol tacked onto an otherwise decent post.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



5th-Horseman said:


> A referee has been accused of racially abusing someone, what is your proposal exactly? Ignore it becuase a "it's obvious he hasn't done anything" or actually investigate it and come to a resolution through a genuine inquiry?


It's been investigated. He has been backed to the hilt by his assistants and the fourth official, plus everyone WATCHED THE FUCKING GAME and saw no reaction to racial abuse.

So what, did Mikel just quietly accept it and say to himself _'Hmm, I will report this after the game'_?

No, of course not. Chelsea just mad because they got bitch-slapped by Man United at their own ground.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Anyone can see there's been an attitude about Chelsea for several years now. Other teams crowd refs too but Chelsea have always been one of, if not the worst offenders. Ashley Cole's arrogance at Tottenham all those years ago now at telling the ref he knows his fucking name when he was being booked was disgusting.

Anders Frisk was treated awfully, as was the ref in the Barca game when he was a 'disgrace'. I can see why refs are pissed with Chelsea's attitude.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Anark said:


> It's been investigated. He has been backed to the hilt by his assistants and the fourth official, plus everyone WATCHED THE FUCKING GAME and saw no reaction to racial abuse.
> 
> So what, did Mikel just quietly accept it and say to himself _'Hmm, I will report this after the game'_?
> 
> No, of course not. Chelsea just mad because they got bitch-slapped by Man United at their own ground.




Becuase Ramires and Mata are the two players who heard Clattenburg, it's a great argument you make until you miss that point. 


I haven't got a clue whether Clattenburg will be done for this or not, but to just ignore it and not investigate it is moronic. Anark if this was a black player on the team you support would you want it investigated regardless?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Anark said:


> They get severe talkings-to by between 30 and 60 thousand people even when they make a good decision.
> 
> Mistakes are always going to happen, but no other job gives you one shot, one view, without warning that it is coming, to make a big decision. The odds are stacked against them and for that reason they should have some sympathy.


Thats the job they chose to do. Its not like you don't expect the usual banter but when poor decisions come week after week after week then you have to expect the abuse to step up. 



> It is obvious to anyone with a brain that Clattenberg hasn't racially abused anyone. Chelsea shaming themselves yet again.


Slightly bitter United fan or complete muppet, not sure which yet :torres



5th-Horseman said:


> A referee has been accused of racially abusing someone, what is your proposal exactly? Ignore it becuase a "it's obvious he hasn't done anything" *or actually investigate it and come to a resolution through a genuine inquiry?* You make a valid point until The Clattenburg bit and "Chelsea shaming themselves yet again" which comes across as a piece of uneeded vitriol tacked onto an otherwise decent post.


bingo. I don't care for Chelsea, definitely don't care about Clattenburg but anyone who says they would handle things differently is having a laugh. If it comes out through a proper investigation that he didn't say anything then Chelsea look bad and rightfully will cop a lot of stick for it. If Clattenburg did say something then its exactly the type of thing people have been trying to get out of football and its a disgrace. 



5th-Horseman said:


> Becuase Ramires and Mata are the two players who heard Clattenburg, it's a great argument you make until you miss that point.
> 
> 
> I haven't got a clue whether Clattenburg will be done for this or not, but to just ignore it and not investigate it is moronic. Anark if this was a black player on the team you support would you want it investigated regardless?


If the shoe was on the other foot then this would've been the correct way to handle it, Fergie is the man for taking a stand, its a good thing racism is being stamped out etc etc.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*Something does need to be done about Chelsea's discipline and attitude to refs IF Clattenburg is innocent. If the allegations are false then they've really unfairly tainted Clattenburg's career for no genuine reason which shouldn't be tolerated. Obviously if it's true then Chelsea have every right to report the incident and make it public knowledge. Either way one party looks irreversibly bad and the sport looks a joke yet again. I guess it's possible the players could have misheard what the ref said but they shouldn't report it unless they're 100% sure because of the obvious repercussions. 

If it's true that the refs are threatening to boycott Chelsea matches than it's a tad pathetic. Something needs to be done about the treatment of officials in general but especially in this case if he's done no wrong. Threatening to refuse to officiate Chelsea games is hardly the answer though because it'll just start off conspiracy talk everytime Chelsea get a decision against them. Fifa aren't helping refs either by not introducing technology to the game to review decisions. Refs are only human and it's impossible for them to get every decision right with the pace the game is played at the reaction time they have to make such major decisions. 

The whole situation just needs clearing up and putting to bed ASAP because right now it's just a really black (hehe) cloud hanging over the game that's doing nobody any good. Best not take a year to resolve like the Terry case.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Different sport but it's eerily reminiscent of the Harbhajan Singh / Andrew Symonds bullshit from the 2007/08 Indian tour of Australia. Singh racially abused Symonds, the Australians rightfully reported it, India had a sook and 'took a stand' and tried to make it as though we were the bad sports, and Singh got off on appeal.

Referee, player, coach, fan, it doesn't matter who it is, if they say/do something racist, then fuck them off from the game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



> De Gea Rafael Rio Evans Evra Valencia Carrick Cleverley Young Rooney van Persie.
> Subs: Lindegaard Ando Chicha Nani Scholes Powell Wootton


i was nearly right, just cleverley instead of scholes, surprised wootton has got a place on the bench instead of keane

im guessing welbeck's injury on wednesday has kept him out


edit: arsenal



> Mannone, Sagna, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Santos, Arteta, Wilshere, Ramsey, Cazorla, Podolski, Giroud


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Different sport but it's eerily reminiscent of the Harbhajan Singh / Andrew Symonds bullshit from the 2007/08 Indian tour of Australia. Singh racially abused Symonds, the Australians rightfully reported it, India had a sook and 'took a stand' and tried to make it as though we were the bad sports, and Singh got off on appeal.
> 
> Referee, player, coach, fan, it doesn't matter who it is, if they say/do something racist, then fuck them off from the game.


it's unfortunate that at local level here there's a fair bit of racism, especialy towards the indigenous lads. i remember one game where daniel motlop was playing for north adelaide, and there was a group of supporters calling him names and stuff all game. shameful stuff. the well known australian security companies (i.e non existent) turning a blind eye to it was just as bad.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Santos vs. Evra in the battle for WOAT left back.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> surprised wootton has got a place on the bench instead of keane


*Probably a confidence thing after Wednesday.

No reason why we shouldn't win this unless Cazorla single handedly gets Arsenal something from the game.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> it's unfortunate that at local level here there's a fair bit of racism, especialy towards the indigenous lads. i remember one game where daniel motlop was playing for north adelaide, and there was a group of supporters calling him names and stuff all game. shameful stuff. the well known australian security companies (i.e non existent) turning a blind eye to it was just as bad.


Yeah I've heard it at NRL and Super Rugby games as well, even to their own players. I was down in Canberra when the Brumbies were playing the Jobbatahs, and when Kurtley Beale done goofed, a select few supporters from NSW were calling him obscene names. I didn't care, but when you're around kids and families, it's not good at all


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I'm currently preparing my arsenal arse for a raping. Not looking forward to this at all :sad:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

RVP to bag himself 2 or 3. I'd 8 2 see a repeat of last year if I were an Arsenal supporter though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

RVP scores. 

That was quick.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

LOL 2 fucking minutes :lol


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*RVP (Y)*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Vermaelen really has no idea.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

United absolutely dominating


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Do Arsenal even offense?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



EGame said:


> Do Arsenal even offense?


They're looking atrocious in defence!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

This sucks.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Cleverley's had a decent game, but my god he's like a lost child in the final 3rd.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

"Are you Saville in disguise?"

:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Both teams are terrible.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

LOL ROONEY


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fucking knew he'd miss.

RVP should've taken it.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Another perfect penalty by Rooney. Pure brilliance!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Blurg.

Bring on Theo.

3-1 United.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

When Rooney is bad, he's not even Sunday League standard.

Young is having a mare. We're not playing well at all, we're dominating because Arsenal have been so shit. Rafael owning Cazorla was the highlight of the half.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Lol Rooney.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Hot garbage from Arsenal. Save.Us.Th30.

Fortunate for Arsene that Carrick, Cleverley and Young have all been ricockulously bad in possession.

Ballon D'Or Rooney with a peach of a spotkick.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Irish Jet said:


> "Are you Saville in disguise?"
> 
> :lmao


You must feeling like such a big man joking about paedophilia.

Game is going prety much as I expected. We're very lucky to not be further behind. For small mercies, at least Santos finished the half better than he started it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chamakh will save the day.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL Santos took RVP's shirt.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Maybe Santos thinks it will stop him coming out for the second half

:rvp


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Arsenal getting scored at by RVP is just lulz


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Why is Giroud even a footballer?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

patRICE


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I find it weird a guy like Evra is scoring goals.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Wilshere off. That second yellow was coming.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Wilshire should of been subbed of 10 minutes ago when he only just avoided being sent off


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

ArsenaLOL


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:sad:

That's one of those things in Jack's game. I have no complaints with the second yellow, those sort of fouls happen. But the first one was one of those unnecessary cards that are really quite stupid to get in the first half.

Part of me also wants to rant and rave about Cleverley not getting a second yellow, but there are very few refs about that would have actually given it.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Have Arsenal even had a shot on target?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

worst start after 10 games in the Arsene era.

That's fucking great.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Andre Arshavin: Arrive, Do Nothing, Leave


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

This game has been shit. Valencia was shit, as per, despite being up against the worst left back in the league. GET A LEFT FOOT. Speaking of Santos- What is this douche good at? Running forward? Without the ball? Great. 

I'm a United supporter, but it does amuse me when Rooney misses from 12 yards.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



danny_boy said:


> Andre Arshavin: Arrive, Do Nothing, Leave


you forgot get massively inflated pay packet to sit on bench


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Hearing these arsenal fans reminds me of how shit some of the united fans are. But it also reminds me of:

(And since he's just scored) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kURwnY-h-7Y&feature=plcp


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I don't think I ever saw such a powerless Arsenal in a big clash under Wenger


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

At least they had a shot on target. Great goal from Cozorla, but just far too late to actually mean anything. Game over.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



danny_boy said:


> Andre Arshavin: Arrive, Do Nothing, Leave


you forgot get booked.



CokaCoola said:


> This game has been shit. Valencia was shit, as per, despite being up against the worst left back in the league. GET A LEFT FOOT. Speaking of Santos- What is this douche good at? Running forward? Without the ball? Great.
> 
> I'm a United supporter, but it does amuse me when Rooney misses from 12 yards.


:kobe



Bananas said:


> Part of me also wants to rant and rave about Cleverley not getting a second yellow, but there are very few refs about that would have actually given it.


Both should've been off when they got their final warnings.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> (And since he's just scored) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kURwnY-h-7Y&feature=plcp


What the fuck is this...?!


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I'm not even sure.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

That was much easier than I thought it would be. Evra was great for a change. Good 3 points.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*Final warning was fine for both of them after their 1st yellow. Bit of common sense being applied by the ref. Good to see. No need to send players off unless it needs to be done. 

Good performance. Terrible match. Arsenal looked like a team struggling to stay in the League. Should have won by 3 or 4 tbh. Carrick was woeful. Cleverly looked good but looks confused in the final third. Wasn't happening on the wings today but we look a much better with Young playing. Valencia looked short on confidence on the ball for some reason. Sky giving Rooney MOTM was odd. Van Persie was immense in the air. Won everything. Best performance for Utd so far in terms of his all round game. Linking up really well with Rooney which is exciting to see. Anderson was amazing when he came on. Needs to be starting League games on this form. 

Highlight of the match was Rooney spitting water all of Young to wake him up.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Jesus christ that was a little easy :lmao and what a flattering scoreline it should have been atleast 4 or 5-1, Evra again scoring :lol. Suprising how poor they were with that midfield aswell i mean cleverley, carrick and wazza when he dropped in never really had trouble.

Ando was different gravy when he came on just ghosted past their midfield at times and put together some great passing play, speaking of passing jonny evans :mark:

Podolski and theo fighting each other for most invisible man, them chanting for theo and then he came on and done fuck all.

Ohh and :rvp


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Bit of a drab game, but after the football we had during the week I ain't complaining. Good performance from United, Rooney worked his socks off after that penalty miss. Can United actually score a penalty this season please? Cracking goal from Cazorla, if the Arse were going to score it would be through him. Disappointed not to get a clean sheet. Nice to see that little shit Wilshere get his marching orders.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

should have been more than 2, also disappointed about the goal conceded so late 

Valencia could have been a bit more productive when he got into the final third. Anderson played well when he came on, he will probably start against Braga. Also RAFA continued his good form, could be rested midweek, after playing 3 in a week including 120 mins in one of them, so he is fit to face the BRAVE ones


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

On the subject of referees a few pages back, the only people who continue to look bad with every ref error are the authorities for not releasing technology into the game to assist referees. Anark made a good point when he said refs will cop shit no matter what, especially at the game where fans just want every decision to go in their favour, regardless of whether its the right or wrong call. There have been some glaring errors from referees recently..but they're fecking human. Trying to make a judgment call from at best a few seconds of observation will always result in good calls and bad calls, and the authorities really need to find a way to assist referees, because with every passing monumentally crucial bad decision the calls will continue to be made. I'm one of those folk who enjoy the controversial calls in games, since it always adds to an atmosphere and can really envoke the pure passion in supporters, but for there to be no technology after all the years of pressing is pretty embarassing.

Good performance overall from United, for the most part they did what was needed and didn't pay for some wasteful chances. Commentators were a bit over the top first half with how much they talked United up. We were in control but it was hardly backs against the wall for Arsenal.

Arsenal fans were good the last 10 minutes when they knew the game was gone, but they were pretty sporadic in noise for most of the game, though given the English atmosphere generally peaks according to the tempo of the game its unsurprising. United fans were decent first 25 odd minutes, but the minute the game died out and Arsenal were 2-0 down and down to 10 men the atmosphere just plummeted along with the game. 

United fans leaving as early as 80 minutes in despite knowing the win would see us go top of the league really piss me off. The sort of half-arsed fans who've slowly grown into the majority at home games and the reason so many hardcore and long-time United fans no longer bother with home games. Fans leaving early in general annoy me to no end, there is no point whatsoever.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Yeah arsenal fans and their one song.


Ando (or save for villa), scholes, fletch/carrick and rooney vs braga in a diamond would be decent with hernandez and rvp up top and possibly valencia at rb since the energizer bunny rafael has played a fair bit of football over the last week. Please ando stay fit.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Wenger just said Wilshere shouldnt have been sent off, and he got the ball and didnt touch evra :kenny


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> You must feeling like such a big man joking about paedophilia.


LOL, lighten the fuck up.

Great result, decent performance. We dominated but I think it was largely down to how poor Arsenal were. Defence was very solid, thought Rooney was wasteful at times, brilliant at others. Cleverley was was good without really accomplishing anything, Anderson was much brighter and should start ahead of him from now on IMO. Young was pretty dreadful aside from one pass. Valencia was worse, despite going up against the worst player in the league. RVP is the boss. 

Brilliant 3 points, top of league. Important run of games coming now, a chance to really turn the screw


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

^ its only okay in Bananas book if its not directed at Arsenal ique2

tbf to Wenger, Wilshere did get a slight bit of contact on the ball (and a solid contact on Evra 8*D)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Wenger gonna Wenger :wenger

Good performance, pretty casual in the end. Arsenal were poor. Carrick/Clev hardly looked bothered all game. Valencia really does have no left foot tho, it's quite strange. Really hope Nani stays, such a good winger, sure he's inconsistent and annoying at times, but he looked more confident on the ball for his 10 min cameo than Valencia did all match.

Reading my FB feed and already had 3 different statuses about "all the refs being in Utd's pocket wah wah wah etc" MMMM DELICIOUS TEARS OF ENVY :fergie


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Don't understand the point of playing Michu as the striker. He plays much better when he attacks the box from the midfield.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I'll admit the saville song was in bad taste but :lol what do you expect from footy fans and not much difference with arsenal fans singing about rape or implying it anyway.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I say this every year and this year I think I'll be saying it again

Why do I continue to do coupons on Cup Days fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



danny_boy said:


> I say this every year and this year I think I'll be saying it again
> 
> Why do I continue to do coupons on Cup Days fpalm


Why do i do them anyway, :lol past couple of weeks atleast 2-3 of my teams have been down after 20mins or so.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

You think you had it bad I had £20 on Man Utd -1 @ 7/4 . I think I'm cruising along to a win and Cazorla scores with the last kick of the game. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Larsson with the Heskey like skills. Making a shot at goal go out for a throw in.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

So Adam gets fouled, the ref doesn't give it, Norwich break with Snodgrass he dives and the ref gives a free kick..which they score from. :frustrate

£45 a match ticket to watch us play fucking NORWICH with a 451 formation and lose..NO THANKS :no:


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

5 games in the prem and only 2 goals at HT? Poor day for football.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Last week was shit aswell for 3pm kick offs.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Well, that was a little surprising. I expected the 3 points but I thought Arsenal would at least give us a game and turn up. They did fuck all until the final couple of minutes with the great Cazorla goal. Besides that, they didn't really cause United any problems and our defence was solid throughout. A shame De Gea didn't get a cleansheet, the guy definitely deserves one the way he's been playing the last few games. You can tell he's getting his confidence back. Also, we should have at least scored 5 today. Need to be putting this chances away.

Rafael was great once again and continues to be one of the best right backs in the Premier League this season. He's been consistently good from his very first match this season. I thought he'd be tired after playing 90 minutes last Sunday and the full 120 minutes mid-week but that wasn't the case. He was all over the pitch and was a real threat in our attacking play. The guy is so energetic it's unreal. Hope Ferguson rests him mid-week though, ready for Villa.

Ferdinand and Evans were rocks at the back today, especially Evans. Evra had another good game and was the surprise scorer. Didn't really need to do much but it was a good finish nonetheless. I thought Valencia also had a good game but definitely not his best. He beat his man a few times but his final delivery was poor and needs to be improved. He worked hard at getting back though. I also thought Young looked great and tracked back constantly to aid Evra. He worked hard on the left wing and although he didn't distribute much in terms of crosses, he looked good.

Carrick was alright but wasteful at times with his passes and I thought Cleverley, despite being rash at times had a pretty decent game. He won the ball a lot for us. Likewise, Rooney, who was tremendous once again. Had a spell for a few minutes where he was careless on the ball and the penalty miss was dreadful. Otherwise, he did well. I thought Van Persie fully deserved Man of the Match. He put in his best United performance thus far and everything he did was absolute perfection. Brilliant display overall from RVP and a good finish on the goal.

Anderson changed the game for us when he came on, he looked lively and dominated the United midfield at times with some superb through balls and widespread passes along with charging past 2 or 3 Arsenal players at one point. Anderson needs to be given some starts in the Premier League. I'd love to see him reunite with Cleverley in the midfield or even try to form a partnership with Carrick.

Nani also looked lively when he came on for his 10 minute cameo and actually did well. He's looked a lot better when he's come on as a substitute than when he's started. I don't want to see Nani leave in January but he better pick things up and soon.

Overall, good performance but not the greatest of matches to watch from a neutral standpoint.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

BRAVE Gabby with the goal, getting hurt in the process.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

SLICK VIC!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Predictable it was only a matter of time.
spurs :lol


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Excellent day, thank you Pablo.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fucking get in, do you love HERNANDEZ chelsea fans?

ique2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Cole has been so much junk for weeks now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

cole choosing to do his contract negotiating on the pitch

we just need a striker. simple as that


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

losing AT HOME to wigan.

priceless.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Thank fuck Villa soaked that pressure up at the end. Thankfully Sunderland don't have anyone that can score for them at the moment. Just wish Villa could actually score more themselves... Plus Benteke is starting to look pretty good. Just needs to make some better decisions whilst on the ball.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Mr. Snrub said:


> losing AT HOME to wigan.
> 
> priceless.



And they beat us, i still can't believe that :lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

AVB winning the hearts of the Spurs faithful again I see.

I do find it pathetic Spurs got booed off half time and at full time though, especially when you consider how they've transformed from a close to mid table club for a lot of the premier league into legitimate top 5 candidates in such a short space of time.



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Thank fuck Villa soaked that pressure up at the end. Thankfully Sunderland don't have anyone that can score for them at the moment. Just wish Villa could actually score more themselves... Plus Benteke is starting to look pretty good. Just needs to make some better decisions whilst on the ball.


I have a smidgeon of a soft spot for Villa, mainly because I know two lads who are tremendous fans and who regularly follow them around the country despite some of the toss they have to put up with. I also pretty much rate their away support as second best in the league behind United.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

This team is nothing without Mata and Ramires from the start.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:mon

Bringing that free flowing attacking brand of football. Another amazing 1 shot on target all game.

Anfield tomorrow, usually the team is beaten before they even get off the bus. Hopefully a bit of fight this time.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

No kidding. Ramires is the heart of the team. Mata the brain

Hazard is starting to look less creative and more of a workhorse oddly enough


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Mata is a huge player for chelsea and there is a good chance they would have won if he started and probably sturridge over torres.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Despite our loss, it wasn't that bad a night. I was expecting us to lose, and lose a further 3 points to Spurs, so I'm not feeling so bad now. Cool that Chelsea didn't win, and also like seeing Sunderland potentially relegated, although annoying that we didn't beat them at home.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

no way sunderland can get relegated

very unlikely


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

bloody hell, 2 injuries in warm up. barry starting for milner now.

ridiculously lucky with injuries last season, well that's all gone.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

i guess it was really worth putting mata, ramires, oscar, hazard etc in the league cup game :troll


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Officials ruining the game, should be 1-0 to West Ham. Typical really.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

all i see is DIRTY CHEATING OFFSIDE NOBLE. everyone knows dzeko isn't on the field. just seeing what you want to see. typical fergie association.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Just finished watching the game cause I only got in from work at 4, didn't deserve to win at all we were dreadful, nice to see the dirty scumbags United still getting sucked off by the officials as usual which led to the 2nd goal though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



AlexHumph said:


> Just finished watching the game cause I only got in from work at 4, didn't deserve to win at all we were dreadful, nice to see the dirty scumbags United still getting sucked off by the officials as usual which led to the 2nd goal though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

AlexHumph said:


> Just finished watching the game cause I only got in from work at 4, didn't deserve to win at all we were dreadful, nice to see the dirty scumbags United still getting sucked off by the officials as usual which led to the 2nd goal though.


Eh. We suck. We deserve nothing.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Can't remember but didn't the second goal come from a short corner? or have i missed something before that. I didn't see nothing :wenger.

Tbf alex you were lucky united fluffed their chances should have been 4 or more.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Can't remember but didn't the second goal come from a short corner? or have i missed something before that. I didn't see nothing :wenger.


Maybe the Cleverley fiasco a few minutes before? 

Surely can't have anybody but themselves to blame for letting the giant Pat Rice free in the box.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah a short corner. 

Apparently, we will once again target a forward. One of Dzeko, Llorente, or Villa. 


Meh.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Tbh 2-1 flattered us massively, some poor finishing from United and a great bit of individual brilliance from Santi (who else?) kept it respectable.

It's so depressing being an Arsenal fan at the moment. Andre Santos could possibly be the worst player to ever wear the shirt, fucking awful. Ramsey on the wing on a consistent basis too? Seriously, the fuck? Plus, Walcott gets a hattrick midweek, what's his reward? Left on the bench in favor of the fantastic threesome that is Giroud, Podolski and Ramsey... Give me a fucking break.

I'm starting to think Wenger maybe close to his expiry date. I respect the shit out of the guy and he's done a lot for the club, but we're closing in on nearly a decade without a League Title, hell, a Cup in general. This is our worst start to a season in over 15 years, something needs to change.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

RVP was offside had a one on one with Mannone (he should of scored really) but Mannone made a nice save which led to the corner.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



AlexHumph said:


> RVP was offside had a one on one with Mannone (he should of scored really) but Mannone made a nice save which led to the corner.


I thought you were talking about the cleverley business i was thinking wtf does that have do with united getting a corner and yes cleverley should have been sent off before anyone mentions that again.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



AlexHumph said:


> RVP was offside had a one on one with Mannone (he should of scored really) but Mannone made a nice save which led to the corner.


RVP was onside in that attack.

He was offside for the later one where he stuck it in the net.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

how the fuck is this 0-0


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

cant even fucking cheat properly


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

City will win, i'm fairly certain of that.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Toure will get moved further up and will win the game.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Cmon West Ham well actually unless city can score 3 in the next minute plus what I expect will be 4 minutes added time United will be top tonight so (Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

finishing has been fucking woeful. dont deserve a win

dominate the midfield, take a shitload of chances, have 3 strikers, still can't score. ridiculously awful finishing. dominated them all over the field, barry owned the midfield, no goals. ugh.

clean sheet i guess.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Great day for Man United beat Arsenal and the two teams closes to them draw


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Big Sam at it again.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Swansea deserved a point. It was a fair result in the end. Cahill was solid today, and i think he should start alongside Terry when he returns

I think we missed Mata a lot today too


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



5th-Horseman said:


> Anark if this was a black player on the team you support would you want it investigated regardless?


It depends on whether secretly, deep down inside, I knew it was a load of bollocks or not. I understand your point and it has merit, but this is fucking Chelsea we're talking about, not a club with actual class.



Rush said:


> Slightly bitter United fan or complete muppet, not sure which yet :torres


Bitter United fans? They died in the early 90s fella. Just about the time that bitter Liverpool fans were born.

So I guess that makes me a complete muppet.:side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

lOL Tottenham sooooo shit.

Chelsea just had to concede a 88 minute goal. :no:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Holy Shithouse tackle batman

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-KN81eMmQHv8/UJVAJTQDfAI/AAAAAAAABac/NAkgNkC_Bg4/s350/RVP2.gif

Did he get a yellow? (I didn't watch the game)


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Holy Shithouse tackle batman
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-KN81eMmQHv8/UJVAJTQDfAI/AAAAAAAABac/NAkgNkC_Bg4/s350/RVP2.gif
> 
> Did he get a yellow? (I didn't watch the game)



Yeah he got a yellow, pulis and andy wilkinson would have loved that shit. Good old fashioned stuff :fergie


Or just a really shit typical tackle from a striker.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I do not understand why we keep waiting on the injured players. 

First it was Wilshere and Sagna. They're back. Now it is Diaby, Rosicky, Gibbs, etc. Just don't get waiting around for players who are not dependable.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



nazzac said:


> Swansea deserved a point. It was a fair result in the end. Cahill was solid today, and i think he should start alongside Terry when he returns
> 
> I think we missed Mata a lot today too


Just goes to show Mata's influence on Chelsea


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

We looked extremely mediocre going forward today. Swansea deserved a share of the spoils. Only positive out of the game was our centre backs (Iva and Cahill). Looked calm and composed all game and actually dealth with Swansea's tricky passes. God I never knew Swansea were so good at passing. 

What Torres has over Sturridge that he keeps getting picked up I don't know. Guy's been atrocious.
We clearly missed Mata today, that was obvious. That Azpi guy was shite today as well.

Overall I think it was that kinda meh game. Slow and sloppy start away from home. Never had any hope of winning today anyway so a draw isn't that hard to take.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

_*Great win for us, Van Persie strikes again and bad luck for Rooney, anyway glad we got the three points.




It feels good to be the leader *_


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

azpilaceuta was fine. nothing fancy but he got the job done


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I do not understand why we keep waiting on the injured players.
> 
> First it was Wilshere and Sagna. They're back. Now it is Diaby, Rosicky, Gibbs, etc. Just don't get waiting around for players who are not dependable.


Because it gives them an excuse not to spend money, and that's what Arsenal has become about. Money money money, fuck the fans.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lmao barry's handball and then missing an absolute sitter.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I dunno which was worse. The cheating or the miss...

:barry


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Both were hilarious in the end.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*










He's just rusty because Mancini wastes him as a defensive midfield blocker.

The MOTD commentator called Clark's tackle 'brave'. Also, have to mention Brav Guzan, almost getting his hand kicked off to gather the ball when the Sunderland player was offside anyway. :wilkins

And Gabby taking a hit on his leg to score, SCARED COWARD SUNDERLAND can't handle that kind of stuff. :mon


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> He's just rusty because Mancini wastes him as a defensive midfield blocker.
> 
> The MOTD commentator called Clark's tackle 'brave'. Also, have to mention Brav Guzan, almost getting his hand kicked off to gather the ball when the Sunderland player was offside anyway. :wilkins
> 
> And Gabby taking a hit on his leg to score, SCARED COWARD SUNDERLAND can't handle that kind of stuff. :mon



Next week the BRAVE ones will be put to the test :fergie.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fuck, Man Utd's record at Villa Park is ridiculous. :evra

Man U even win FA Cup semi-finals against Arsenal there, and I mean at times when Arsenal were title challengers and before 8-2 (and 1-6, unrelated but always worth mentioning :barry)


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

anyone got a place in london i can stay while i KILL avb and gallas?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

how does Gallas still get to play? Kaboul is out injured I assume but surely Dawson is a better option than BIG WILLY.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

hey joel, enjoy seeing neymar in sky blue when TXIKI THE GOAT just puts him into the team, no questions asked.

YEAH NEYMARMANIA

this may not happen.


----------



## mcr12345 (Sep 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

man im getting sick of every everton game being a draw lol


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Huge game at Anfield today between Liverpool and Newcastle. Predictions? I am going for a 2-1 home win for Liverpool.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Srdjan99 said:


> Huge game at Anfield today between Liverpool and Newcastle. Predictions? I am going for a 2-1 home win for Liverpool.


2-2. But we hardly ever even score at Anfield never mind get anything. But this is the strongest and most spirited team we've had in quite a few years so a result is there for the taking. If we get the line up and formation right, which he hasn't done in weeks imo, we could see a great game. If Ba misses out then it'll be a massive blow. Rumoured team if Ba is fit:

Krul

Anita - S.Taylor - Colo - Santon

HBA - Cabaye - Perch - Jonas

Ba - Cisse​
Time for Anita to step up if true, he's been very lacklustre in a midfield role so lets see.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

i virtually ensured it will be a draw by putting $20 on Newcastle. Normally don't like betting against Liverpool but seeing as Newcastle were at $6 its well worth it (as long as its not a draw :side


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Suarez to get a yellow diving for the winning penalty :suarez2 :troll


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

ahahahahahaha queens park RUBBISH

who was it that stuck up for noclues? said he turned to rubbish whenever he was given a chequebook.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What the fuck happened to Mark Hughes he use to be a good manager. Shitty must have ruined him!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

or maybe he's not very good. failed at 2 clubs where he's been given a massive opportunity to mould great teams with lots of money. instead makes very ordinary transfers with the odd gem.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Liverpool: Jones, Wisdom, Enrique, Agger, Skrtel, Sahin, Gerrard, Allen, Suso, Sterling, Suarez.

Subs: Gulacsi, Henderson, Assaidi, Carragher, Shelvey, Downing, Coates.

Newcastle United (4-4-2): Tim Krul; Vurnon Anita, Steven Taylor, Fabricio Coloccini (c), Davide Santon; Hatem Ben Arfa, James Perch, Yohan Cabaye, Jonas Gutierrez; Papiss Cisse, Demba Ba

Substitutes: Steve Harper, Shane Ferguson, Mike Williamson, Gael Bigirimana, Gabriel Obertan, Sammy Ameobi, Shola Ameobi


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

This will be a tough match.

Ba and Cisse will be trouble for our defence.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

pretty ordinary dive from alf. goes in, taarabt removes his leg, then alf goes tumbling over. needless to say a yellow


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Hey look I guessed our team perfectly :side: Pretty good bench too. 

Jones is a very ordinary goalkeeper so I'd encourage as many pot shots as possible.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

The last five minutes of QPR v Reading was fucking brilliant.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Anita as right back:sterling


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Magsimus said:


> Hey look I guessed our team perfectly :side: Pretty good bench too.
> 
> Jones is a very ordinary goalkeeper so I'd encourage as many pot shots as possible.


nah, he's a pretty good shot stopper. He is garbage at anything crossed in. Any free kick or corner and he looks like he's got no idea what to do (watch him now be great at anything crossed and let a shot go between his legs )


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Gutted to see Hughes struggling with QPR. He was fucking exceptional for us for the whole four years he was there. We've never been the same since.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Get off my screen Charlie.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> Anita as right back:sterling


What's wrong with that?



Rush said:


> nah, he's a pretty good shot stopper. He is garbage at anything crossed in. Any free kick or corner and he looks like he's got no idea what to do (watch him now be great at anything crossed and let a shot go between his legs )


Well you're in luck then as we've got no-one with the ability to cross a ball. Fergie can if he gets a run out.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Win this and we're 4 points off 4th, level on games.

After out start, that is fucking amazing.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Don't worry, Mark Hughes' teams always get better in the second half of the season ! Usually because he's sacked by christmas.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Need goals from Ba and young Raheem to rescue an awful Fantasy week. Let's have another 4-3 to anybody.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Nige™ said:


> Gutted to see Hughes struggling with QPR. He was fucking exceptional for us for the whole four years he was there. We've never been the same since.


Not to mention his exploits with Wales, where he saw them to victories over Italy and Germany, narrowly lose a play off qualifier with Russia by 1 goal as well as respectable performances against Argentina and Brazil in friendlies. True the Welsh team at the time had more Premier League players than it currently does, but even then the likes of Bellamy, Hartson and Giggs were still pretty much surrounded by mid table and below level players.

I agree he seems to be suspect at clubs with bigger budgets, whether that's because he's just not as astute at buying players for value as others, or whether he struggles to assert himself when surrounded by players with bigger ego's. Still he steered Blackburn to heights they hadn't experienced since the days of Dalglish and Shearer, and took a fledging Wales team as close as they'll ever come in years to qualifying for a major international tournament.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Knew from the moment I saw us dominating earlier on that we would concede first. Always happens. 

Beautiful goal from Cabaye though I gotta say.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What a strike.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Ben Afra :mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Good goal.

We are so bad when going forward.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Another game we start off really well, another game where we dominate possession, yet another game where we conceed against the run of play. Its frustrating as hell to watch. I say it every fucking game but we badly need a striker.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Beautiful goal from Cabaye though I gotta say.


To match his face. No ****

Soaked up the early pressure well and limited Liverpool to just 1 shot on target. They looked genuinely rattled after the goal, shame it's half time actually. Awesome goal too.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What an embarrassment Liverpool.

Benitez. Golden Age.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Blow load early, dominate first 10 minutes, full of fire and furious anger.

Crowd dies. Opposition start to feel BRAVE. Concede.

Eventually pick it up again around 60-minutes; combination of luck, goalkeeper and referee decides how many points we salvage.

Nice strike from Cabaye, great Steve Harper related banter, Allen and Gerrard have been dire, dire docks.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Rush said:


> Another game we start off really well, another game where we dominate possession, yet another game where we conceed against the run of play. Its frustrating as hell to watch.* I say it every fucking game but we badly need a striker.*


You have a striker. He plays for West Ham.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Anark said:


> You have a striker. He plays for West Ham.


I think Rush meant we need a GOOD striker :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I would take Carroll back right now tbh. Even he is better than no one. Hell just tell Suso/Raheem that whenever Suarez gets the ball just bomb into the box. Give him an option to pass to. He's forever beating players, getting it into danger zones but has no support.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



IncapableNinja said:


> Blow load early, dominate first 10 minutes, full of fire and furious anger.
> 
> Crowd dies. Opposition start to feel BRAVE. Concede.
> 
> ...


Agree, Allen have been poor gives the ball away everytime.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Sprinklers breaking and turning on the fans and soaking them :lol


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Damn, Demba Ba is out


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*










:lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Lovely goal by the racist cheating cannibal.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Fucking Suarez what a player and Shelvey sucks


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Horrible cunt of a man, but that is a very well taken goal.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Ugh Shelvey. Easiest shot possible and he fucks it up


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Why on earth has he taken Cabaye off? Jonas looks like he's running through tar.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Liverpool playing just like LONG BALL Everton :stevie


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

wow, coloccini red!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Ahh Well Colo.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What the fuck was he thinking going in studs up?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

one of the dumbest tackles you'll see


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Just. No. Need.

If you're gonna get a red, at least end the little cunt's career.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

How many chances does Shelvey want until he actually scores?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Cabaye was injured apparently. Him, Ba and Perch injured and Colo banned for 3 games. Fucking hell.

Damaging day despite a good point.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Another frustrating performance.

We just lack getting enough players foreard to score goals. Only when shelvey came on did we create good opportunities. Shame shelvey couldn't put his chances away.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Somebody tell Charlie Adam to stop talking

Seriously he takes forever to say very little


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Pretty much Suarez Vs. Newcastle in that second half. What a super swell fella' he is.

Really looking forward to whichever game he ends up suspended for. :downing

Unless he can finish the season without being booked again...










If that isn't the most stupid thing I have ever seen. :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Shelvey is fucking hopeless. Wasted 4 good-great chances at winning that game. Its good that he's getting into those positions but fuck me, that was a win flushed away. Oh and....



Rush said:


> *i virtually ensured it will be a draw by putting $20 on Newcastle*. Normally don't like betting against Liverpool but seeing as Newcastle were at $6 its well worth it (as long as its not a draw :side


:downing










:mark: fapfapfap


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Knowing our luck while everyone is hoping he doesnt get another yellow he'll go and get a red instead :downing


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

He was just trying to kick racism out of football.

But missed :downing

And since it's turned into a gif thread:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Just seen there's a potential MK Dons (aka shower of cunts) vs AFC Wimbledown (aka how it should be) Second Round Tie in the FA Cup if both win their replays. For anyone unaware of the story, MK Dons were formed when the old AFC Wimbledon were disbanded and move 60 miles outside of London to Milton Keynes because of its potential to create a bigger, more successful club. They essentially leached off of the entire history of the old AFC Wimbledon and are universally despised across England and Wales.

Pretty sure AFC Wimbledon fans would boycott the fixture going off of their past comments on what they'd do if the fixture ever occurred, but still nonetheless would be the obvious standout tie in the 2nd round.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Man Utd *need* to sign Cabaye.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Nige™ said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, Man Utd *need* to sign Cabaye.







Anita was good today, and he'll be getting a long run in the team now. Love Sammy, too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Rush said:


> Shelvey is fucking hopeless. Wasted 4 good-great chances at winning that game. Its good that he's getting into those positions but fuck me, that was a win flushed away. Oh and....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help but love Suarez's gun celebration :$


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Good thing you'll be seeing it a lot next week then Joel :suarez1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

"Dutch sources claim that Schalke and Liverpool have agreed on the transfer of Huntelaar. Wages are still in negotiation"

Probably garbage but I'll fap anyway


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Meh I dont believe any transfer story I hear in friggin November.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

But "Dutch Sources" :sad:

Also is Snrub Bulk?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Michael 'Potteries' Owen on the red card:

_"Not having that at all. [Coloccini] didn't touch him and to say there was intent is laughable.

He pulls out at the last minute and doesn't touch him. Not having that's a red at all."_

:suarez1



Hank Scorpio said:


> But "Dutch Sources" :sad:


Forget the Dutch sources, you should be following the legions of ITK's on Twitter.

I hear that the Aguero, Cavani, NEYMAR! deal is all but done.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Cookie Monster said:


> :lol


I knew the king had alzheimer's but I didn't know he was that bad.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Cookie Monster said:


> :lol


:lmao

First shower most of them have had this year


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*










U WOT M8?


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*










Scousers never win at this game m8!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Keep posting Kopites, they're from the Wirral anyway haha!


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

They are the biggest team in Merseyside though, can't find any photos of Everton fans.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

http://bit.ly/SKqMHK

I know you're from Stoke so reading and writing aren't really a priority for you, but it isn't that hard.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Thanks for the help.

Everton fans are all fat and bald..


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Even Dr. Eggman laughs at you.










http://www.thisisstaffordshire.co.uk/Female-Stoke-City-fan-denies-headbutt-attack-Brit/story-12781530-detail/story.html



> A WOMAN headbutted another female Stoke City fan during a match at the Britannia Stadium, a court heard.
> 
> Stevie Phillips is alleged to have attacked Zoe Laverick in a row over seats.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> But "Dutch Sources" :sad:
> 
> Also is Snrub Bulk?


would :mark: is we got Huntelaar. 

and no, Snrub isn't BULK.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Good cause I didn't BELIEVE THE HYPE.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I've been to Goodison Park 3 times and I can tell you that all Everton fans are in fact Chinese


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



danny_boy said:


> I've been to Goodison Park 3 times and I can tell you that all Everton fans are in fact Chinese


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*










the jersey certainly supports this theory


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Isn't Chang a Thai Beverage?

Oh wait I see now Redead is trying to say that all Asians look the same


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*










herro prease. bing bong shing shong


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Purple Aki said:


> http://www.thisisstaffordshire.co.uk/Female-Stoke-City-fan-denies-headbutt-attack-Brit/story-12781530-detail/story.html


:lmao
My mum takes no shit..




danny_boy said:


> Isn't Chang a Thai Beverage?
> 
> Oh wait I see now Redead is trying to say that all Asians look the same












:side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Looking at the table, it's all quite close for the 4th spot.

Surprisingly we are only two games away from fourth spot. If we are two games away come January and we sign players like Huntelaar (who can hopefully help us with converting our chances), then I think we can challenge for champions league. Probably wishful thinking but it's possible. 

What happened to BULK? He's vanished.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

BULK :$

Destruct - THE HUNTER SHALL COMETH


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

BULK's been gone for ages. RIP


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Chelsea and DAT ATTACKING FLAIR makes them a dream job for ep

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2227857/Chelsea-dream-job-Pep-Guardiola.html


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

all those quotes and evidence.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

They don't call it the Dailyfail for nothing


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

guys, we already established that pep is showing up at city

his theme music is hitting next game and everything

PEP PULIS


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



DESTRUCT said:


> Surprisingly we are only two games away from fourth spot. If we are two games away come January and we sign players like Huntelaar (who can hopefully help us with converting our chances), then I think we can challenge for champions league. Probably wishful thinking but it's possible.


Forget just qualifying for the CL, YOU'RE GOING TO WIN THE LEAGUE.

:side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



DESTRUCT said:


> Looking at the table, it's all quite close for the 4th spot.
> 
> Surprisingly we are only two games away from fourth spot. If we are two games away come January and we sign players like Huntelaar (who can hopefully help us with converting our chances), then I think we can challenge for champions league. Probably wishful thinking but it's possible.
> 
> What happened to BULK? He's vanished.


Delusional.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I think he is referring to the Champions league spot.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

:lol @ the Arsenal fan going on about being delusional. 4th place trophy.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

You're calling me delusional? I've been able to successfully predict Arsenal's finishing League position within one spot for the last six seasons. The last time I was over one spot off was when I had us finishing 2nd ahead of the 05/06 season. Every other season since I've had us finishing third or fourth. So I'm hardly delusional. 

Also, do you even know anything about football? It seems like all you're posts here are just wind up attempts on other fans.

As for the whole Liverpool finishing 4th thing. Most bookies have Everton roughly twice as likely to finish in the top four as Liverpool. So if you guys really think you've got a chance, lay some money on it. You can get odds nearly 10/1.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> You're calling me delusional? I've been able to successfully predict Arsenal's finishing League position within one spot for the last six seasons. The last time I was over one spot off was when I had us finishing 2nd ahead of the 05/06 season. Every other season since I've had us finishing third or fourth. So I'm hardly delusional.
> 
> Also, do you even know anything about football? It seems like all you're posts here are just wind up attempts on other fans.
> 
> As for the whole Liverpool finishing 4th thing. Most bookies have Everton roughly twice as likely to finish in the top four as Liverpool. So if you guys really think you've got a chance, lay some money on it. You can get odds nearly 10/1.


Good one. How many times did you predict them to be 1st or 2nd? :kobe3

The only one being wound up is the Arselol fan who can't take a dose of his own tonic. A little butthurt, are we Bananas? To think that Gunner14 was the original Arsenal muppet. Poor kid has lost his crown.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Liverpool finish 4th? :kenny :torres :suarez1 :kurt


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> As for the whole Liverpool finishing 4th thing. Most bookies have Everton roughly twice as likely to finish in the top four as Liverpool. So if you guys really think you've got a chance, lay some money on it. You can get odds nearly 10/1.


Lets go through his post step by step. 



DESTRUCT said:


> Looking at the table, it's all quite close for the 4th spot.


true statement.



> Surprisingly we are only two games away from fourth spot.


again a truthful statement



> If we are two games away come January


i believe thats an IF



> and we sign players like Huntelaar (who can hopefully help us with converting our chances), then I think we can challenge for champions league.


so IF we are only 6 points outside the 4, *and* we sign a few quality player we could _challenge_ for 4th.



> Probably wishful thinking but it's possible.


acknowledgement of the wishful thinking to be in a situation where we're a couple games away by the end of the next transfer window and with at least 1 quality addition. 

We haven't played too badly and with a bit of luck we could be in a far better place. We threw points away against City and Everton, and could've nicked a win yesterday against Newcastle if Shelvey could finish. 

How would you say Arsenal is going right now in comparison to Liverpool? we're the only semi decent side you've beaten. Most of your points are from beating QPR, West Ham, Southampton and us ie 2 recently promoted sides, one who barely escaped relegation and a team you right off constantly. So you must think that you guys are fucking awful eh? :troll


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Arsenal and Liverpool are in similar positions tbh. The difference is Arsenal have a world class manager whereas Liverpool have a guy who flopped badly at Reading.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Rush said:


> Lets go through his post step by step.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rock4


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol at bananas. It's not as if Destruct said we would get fourth. Even said it's wishful thinking which it is. But right now it's a possibility had we won yesterday we would have shot up quite considerably. 

Honestly I thought Stringer had a chip on his shoulder when it comes to Pool fucking hell his chip is nothing compared to yours


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

lol, comparing Liverpool to Arsenal. When is the last Liverpool won at Anfield against Arsenal???


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bubzeh said:


> Arsenal and Liverpool are in similar positions tbh. The difference is Arsenal have a world class manager whereas Liverpool have a guy who flopped badly at Reading.


It's obvious that one manager is better than the other, but using Rodger's time at Reading as a reason to seperate the two men is silly when you consider Wenger's first three years in football management. All manager's have bad spells, even Fergie when he was first at United.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Rush, you're forgetting the Liverpool have also played two more home games than Arsenal. Stop trying to bend things to suit your argument. Also, Huntelaar playing for Liverpool is a pipe dream. Why would he leave a side that is potentially challenging for the Bundesliga and playing in the Champions League to go to a mid table Premier League side?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Good one. How many times did you predict them to be 1st or 2nd? :kobe3
> 
> The only one being wound up is the Arselol fan who can't take a dose of his own tonic. A little butthurt, are we Bananas? To think that Gunner14 was the original Arsenal muppet. Poor kid has lost his crown.


You never answered my first question. Do you actually know anything about football?


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



AndreBaker said:


> It's obvious that one manager is better than the other, but using Rodger's time at Reading as a reason to seperate the two men is silly when you consider Wenger's first three years in football management. All manager's have bad spells, even Fergie when he was first at United.


My point is, if Liverpool and their fans think BR can bring back the glory days, they are going to be left bitterly disapointed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Expectnomercy316 said:


> lol, comparing Liverpool to Arsenal. When is the last Liverpool won at Anfield against Arsenal???


the fuck does that have to do with anything at all? :kobe Anyway to answer your question probably back in 08 or so. Mostly drawn with them over the past few years. 



Bubzeh said:


> :rock4


i assume you're another United muppet based off your posts in here :carrick



Chain Gang solider said:


> Honestly I thought Stringer had a chip on his shoulder when it comes to Pool fucking hell his chip is nothing compared to yours


Bananas is a balanced poster. Got a chip on both shoulders :suarez1


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Of course. Any criticism of the great Liverpool FC is founded upon jealous supporters of other clubs with chips on their shoulders.

Crikey. I'm so glad I'm not apart of the Liverpool cult.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



AndreBaker said:


> It's obvious that one manager is better than the other, but using Rodger's time at Reading as a reason to seperate the two men is silly when you consider Wenger's first three years in football management. All manager's have bad spells, even Fergie when he was first at United.


Very true. My first memories of actively supporting United is from the mid-80s when we had Big Ron. We won a couple of FA Cups but were mostly shite in the league, spending one of Fergie's first seasons in the relegation zone until a good run of ten games or so at the end which got us up to mid-table.

It's why I'm particularly grumpy when the glory-hunter accusations get thrown around, usually by non-scouse Liverpool fans who are guilty of the same thing (non-English don't count, they can support whoever).

United were fucking shit under Fergie for the first few seasons. He's a great advert for giving managers more than a couple of seasons to get it right, though to be fair he had done great things in his previous jobs at Aberdeen and St Mirren.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bananas said:


> Rush, you're forgetting the Liverpool have also played two more home games than Arsenal. Stop trying to bend things to suit your argument. Also, Huntelaar playing for Liverpool is a pipe dream. Why would he leave a side that is potentially challenging for the Bundesliga and playing in the Champions League to go to a mid table Premier League side?


Last time I checked no one even said that the hunterlaar stuff was more than a pipe dream :kobe. Can dream though. 




Bubzeh said:


> My point is, if Liverpool and their fans think BR can bring back the glory days, they are going to be left bitterly disapointed.


Were way behind for sure only the delusional fans would think otherwise. He can do well in the future only time will really tell but yeah glory days will be far away for sure.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

yeah and we've also played United, City, Newcastle and Arsenal at home. A few more home games against relegation fodder like you guys and we'd be fine :troll

You get the 'chip on your shoulder comments' because of your avy, sig and usertitle. You're more than a little bitter mate, cheer up.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Rush said:


> i assume you're another United muppet based off your posts in here :carrick





Rush said:


> Lets go through his post step by step.
> true statement.
> again a truthful statement
> i believe thats an IF
> ...


The whole post was pretty funny.

I'm guessing you're one of those who last season drew up League Tables including shots that hit the woodwork as goals? Do one this term without Suarez in the LFC side. Gogogo, boy.

Ifs and buts and all that shit... If Machada hadn't scored that last minute goal against Aston Villa. If Arshavin hand't scored those 4 goals.

If JAR hadn't scored that own goal against Chelsea. If Liverpool had beat Stoke away a few seasons ago instead of drawing 0-0.

If Kenneth hadn't blown all that cash on Downing, Henderson and Carroll. 

Oh and it's embarrasing how you've lambastered Arsenal for apparently only really beating poor sides. *TRIVIA TIME, who have Liverpool's ONLY two league wins come against this season?* HINT, one's in the relagation zone whilst the other is teetering in 14th spot.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Bananas was right on one thing tho, sXe knows nothing about football.

KALOUDA :lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bubzeh said:


> My point is, if Liverpool and their fans think BR can bring back the glory days, they are going to be left bitterly disapointed.


Your point was more than clear and you didn't need to explain it again. It's just ridiculous to use Rodger's time at Reading as evidence as to why he can't go on to be a successful top class manager and rebuild Liverpool over time when other top managers with longevity at clubs they've rebuilt have flopped at the start of their careers.

Not saying he will or won't go onto great things, but you made an irrelevant point about a six month period contained within the man's managerial track record.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*






Imagine ALL DEM LEAGUE TITLES Liverpool would have won without that pesky woodwork.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Am I right in thinking that no long ago sXe was asking everyone what team in the Premier League he should support. He must be such a passionate fan.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

^ sXe is a known bandwagoner. Put it this way, we both support rugby union teams. Now in the super 15 (it was super 12) there are 5 teams from Australia, NZ and South Africa. We both live in NSW, logic dictates that like me he should support the local team right? Nah, he instead supports the most successful franchise in rugby union history. A side that is always around the finals. A side that is based in Christchurch, NZ where sXe has no connection whatsoever ique2



Bubzeh said:


> The whole post was pretty funny.
> 
> I'm guessing you're one of those who last season drew up League Tables including shots that hit the woodwork as goals? Do one this term without Suarez in the LFC side. Gogogo, boy.
> 
> ...


No, i bemoan the bad luck to hit the post that many times but i also criticise our team for not being able to put a shot in the goal where its meant to go. I couldn't care less about all the stats of 'if this happened, we'd have finished 3rd, 4th, 5th etc', just pointing out that the style of play hasn't been bad and with some luck we'd be a few points ahead. If we had picked up a few more points, would we hear the amount of criticism for Rogers and the team? I never said we were doing better than Arsenal, i'm pointing out that for all of Banana's criticism we haven't done as bad as he's making out and his beloved Arsenal aren't exactly setting the world on fire which is where the pointing out of a bit of bad luck is handy. It usually evens itself out over a season which is why its stupid to say 'if we'd got given that penalty we'd have won the league' etc etc. For right now, the team as a whole hasn't played _too_ badly. We've wasted a lot of chances and thats come as a result of having 1 fit striker. 

Kenny blowing cash is actually a fairly major point. Think about what any manager could do with that much money. We basically funded Newcastle's rise from our stupid panic buy of Carroll.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



AndreBaker said:


> Your point was more than clear and you didn't need to explain it again. It's just ridiculous to use Rodger's time at Reading as evidence as to why he can't go on to be a successful top class manager and rebuild Liverpool over time when other top managers with longevity at clubs they've rebuilt have flopped at the start of their careers.
> 
> Not saying he will or won't go onto great things, but you made an irrelevant point about a six month period contained within the man's managerial track record.


Hold up, bruv.

It's not like SAF was hired after his poor opening 6 years at United. Or AW was hired after his poor 3 years at Arsenal.

Brendan Rodgers has been hired to MANAGE one of the most decorated clubs in world football. This is a guy that flopped badly (as stated in my previous post) at Reading... Then had a decent turn out for an already assembled and assorted Swansea side. 

In what way can a manager with that record be thrown into a job like Liverpool?

If were going by your logic, teams shouldn't look at a managers previous clubs and their history when deciding whether to employ them or not.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> Am I right in thinking that no long ago sXe was asking everyone what team in the Premier League he should support. He must be such a passionate fan.





sXe_Maverick said:


> Wests Tigers (NRL); Brisbane Lions (AFL); Crusaders (Super 15); Wigan Warriors (UK Super League); New York Rangers (NHL); LA Galaxy (MLS); New England Patriots (NFL); New York Yankees (MLB); Chicago Bulls (NBA); NSW State of Origin; Australian Wallabies (Union); Australian Kangaroos (League); Australian National Soccer Team; Australian National Cricket Team; Wollongong Hawks (NBL); NSW State Cricket Team; Sydney FC; Chelsea FC; Leeds United; Bayern Munich; FC Barcelona


:troll


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> Of course. Any criticism of the great Liverpool FC is founded upon jealous supporters of other clubs with chips on their shoulders.
> 
> Crikey. I'm so glad I'm not apart of the Liverpool cult.


Well no not really. I mean I've had to put up with delusional Liverpool supporters in school, college, uni and on social media where their delusional is frankly embarassing. That being said all teams with mild success have those idiots making tits out of themselves on the internet with their band-wagonning and hilarious posts where they abuse all the players when they don't win a game.

End of the day, *DESTRUCT's* post was based on a purely hypothetical situation and any talk about Liverpool possibly challenging for 4th place was based purely on them being 6 points behind despite a well documented poor start to the season, as well as the fact that any rumours about new signings which may turn out to be true could land them with a stronger squad from January onwards. I mean we all make little jokes/digs about our rivals' predicaments on here, but your post seemed extremely over the top for what was a basic honest assessment with next to no hyperbole or delusional comments in it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

FALLING APART AT THE SEAMS.






:kagawa:balo2:webb:fergie:rvp

:kompany


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

That Arsenal game was a doddle. United/Arsenal used to be a huge rivalry, it's seriously one-sided these days.

Anyway, United win and go top of the league and Chelsea, City drop points and Liverpool add to the comedy (What a goal by racist though...) as usual. Great weekend.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Anark said:


> FALLING APART AT THE SEAMS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


failing to see the problem here


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

At. 

The. 

Seams.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

kolo has put on a bit of weight, yes.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Heh. Must have stopped taking his girlfriend's water retention pills.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

i heard gyan riggs was too busy cheating on his wife with some BLACK MAGIC.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

It was a real shame when Giggsy's wife left him and took half of everything he owns.

Still, at least she has six more Premier League medals than Steven Gerrard.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bubzeh said:


> Hold up, bruv.
> 
> It's not like SAF was hired after his poor opening 6 years at United. Or AW was hired after his poor 3 years at Arsenal.
> 
> ...


So many things wrong with this above post.

First of all, I was talking about Wenger's time at Nancy-Lorraine in France and not Arsenal. Details.

The above point negates your point about Rodgers not being worthy of the Liverpool job. If Arsenal used your logic then they would never have hired Wenger. 

If Swansea were already so good then why couldn't Martinez or Sousa take them up? A huge flaw in that point. Sousa actually derailed them by fucking up their fitness regime, something that sent Leicester into a tail spin not long after.

You act as if Rodgers bad work far outweighs his good. Watford + Swansea > SIX BAD MONTHS AT READING, OMG!

Liverpool are a midtable team, nothing more and nothing less. Their history means jack shit right now and they need a long term project, something that Rodgers could be suitable for. Hiring people like Hodgson and Dalglish certainly suggests that Liverpool aren't in a position created through finances or success that would allow them to pick and choose any manager that they want.

When did I say that hiring clubs shouldn't look at past manageral histories of their candidates? Oh, that's right I didn't. Again you failed by attributing quotes to me that aren't true. What I actually said was that a small bad patch should be overlooked in favour of general success. Again, details.

I love it when people like this make silly points, only to back track and tie themselves in knots.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

We shouldn't be playing United anymore. Just grant them 3 points and give the players a day off. Embarrassing. Should have lost by 4+ goals.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*


























:evra


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

In addition to what I wrote a few pages back about the possibilty of an MK Dons vs AFC Wimbledon 2nd Round tie in the FA Cup, and the possibility of AFC Wimbledon boycotting the fixture, they've released a club statement:



> *The club's stance on FA Cup draw*
> 
> Following this afternoon’s FA Cup draw, AFC Wimbledon will visit either Cambridge City or Milton Keynes in the second round of the competition if we beat York City in a replay.
> 
> ...


What a tie if it comes off. Will be an incredibly uncomfortable 90 minutes for any MK Dons fan in attendance, that's for sure.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Anark said:


> It was a real shame when Giggsy's wife left him and took half of everything he owns.
> *
> Still, at least she has six more Premier League medals than Steven Gerrard*.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Segunda Caida said:


> In addition to what I wrote a few pages back about the possibilty of an MK Dons vs AFC Wimbledon 2nd Round tie in the FA Cup, and the possibility of AFC Wimbledon boycotting the fixture, they've released a club statement:
> 
> 
> 
> What a tie if it comes off. Will be an incredibly uncomfortable 90 minutes for any MK Dons fan in attendance, that's for sure.


I really do hope the AFC fans come out in full force if that tie is to happen, there a bottom half League 2 club taking on a team on the top half of League 1 so Wimbledon will need there fans support if they were to have any chance of winning and if they do win it then it will be a really sweet moment for them and a deserved one TBH and hopefully after that they will get rewarded with a trip to a big Premier League side for 3'rd round


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



danny_boy said:


> I really do hope the AFC fans come out in full force if that tie is to happen, there a bottom half League 2 club taking on a team on the top half of League 1 so Wimbledon will need there fans support if they were to have any chance of winning and if they do win it then it will be a really sweet moment for them and a deserved one TBH and hopefully after that they will get rewarded with a trip to a big Premier League side for 3'rd round


Yup, I dare say there won't be a fan who isn't an MK Dons fan who isn't rooting for AFC Wimbledon in that potential tie. A battle of what football has become against what it should be.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Why are people getting on Bananas back all the time in here? :bigron

He's a good poster, and knowledgeable about football (for an Australian ique2)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*:bigron

Bananas gonna Bananas again. Ease up bruv. You've got issues regarding Liverpool. Serious issues. DESTRUCT's post was purely hypothetical and wasn't even badly worded in that sense either. 

Wimbledon/MK would be an awesome cup tie. Sensational if Wimbledon could win it. Both sides will probably lose their replay now after that draw though.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I dont like the way bananas defines himself by what he hates

seriously, his av is insulting liverpool and his sig if of a guy who left the team and bananas is mocking the fans of his own club

why would you enjoy such a thing?


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> Crikey. I'm so glad I'm not apart of the Liverpool cult.


We're pretty glad you're not a part of it too. I could see you now with a Fernando Torres sig after he scored against the Mancs or something. Frightening.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Little Monday Night Football: West Brom v Southampton. Baggies can rise into a share of fourth-place with a win.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> We're pretty glad you're not a part of it too. I could see you now with a Fernando Torres sig after he scored against the Mancs or something. *Frightening*.


:lmao at Torres scoring.


EDIT: Also just saw this in the WWE section:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

gonna watch the game today just for the KRAKEN


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Redead said:


> gonna watch the game today just for the KRAKEN


Have you got bench cam?

Backed West Brom with both teams to score.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Just watched the Colo tackle again, no contact other than a slight touch on his boot. Sterling on Cisse was much worse. In all honesty, Suarez on Distin last week was much worse. Shame, really.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



danny_boy said:


> I've been to Goodison Park 3 times and I can tell you that all Everton fans are in fact Chinese


I hope you visited the Blue Dragon chippy or at the least KFC on County Road.



Redead said:


> the jersey certainly supports this theory


Kit of the year.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Magsimus said:


> Have you got bench cam?
> 
> Backed West Brom with both teams to score.


:terry1

bloody hell clarke, you said you wanna keep the lad, play him then!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Mozza can you tell your team to be gentle with the usual raping you're going to give us at the weekend?

Everton and Fulham away back to back makes me sad. I'd be surprised if we got one point from it. Ive even taken Fletcher out of my fantasy team in the hope he'll do a Michu and start scoring again :side: 

Caught the second half of the game over the weekend. Highlight was probably Mignolets overhead kick. Sessegnon looked brighter than he has all season at least, even if his final ball was nonxistant. Larsson/Johnson on the wings was better than Johnson/McClean too. Really hope we can have some sort of christmas turnaround like we did last year. Otherwise I can see a midtable finish even being a struggle.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Purple Aki said:


> I hope you visited the Blue Dragon chippy or at the least KFC on County Road.


Been to the Blue Dragon chippy and Drank at the Winslow Hotel

Also remember a Liverpool fan trying to drive right past Goodison the day Everton drew 3-3 with Man Utd as everybody was leaving the ground, needless to say he didn't get very far


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



The Arseache Kid said:


> We're pretty glad you're not a part of it too. I could see you now with a Fernando Torres sig after he scored against the Mancs or something. Frightening.


This is exactly why I'm glad I don't support Liverpool. I'm in football for the love, not the hate. Just because I player leaves Arsenal, I don't instantly hate them. Van Persie was a great player for us for many years, and he always gave us his all. Why would I hate him?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Any new thread title suggestions?


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> I'm in football for the love, not the hate.


Ha, good one.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Shepard said:


> Mozza can you tell your team to be gentle with the usual raping you're going to give us at the weekend?


I want to put up a cocky comment, but after 4 league draws in a row we need to start winning games to keep ahead in the race for 4th and the last thing I want is to dig myself in a hole of shame and defeat too. 

Let's 'ave it anyway la!










I wish it was at your ground, I always buy a ball from the club shop when I'm at the SOL and have a kick about with your fans, love it. 

The Mackem birds aren't to impressed when I take the ball over to them and try and show off. Will work for me one day though.



danny_boy said:


> Been to the Blue Dragon chippy and Drank at the Winslow Hotel
> 
> Also remember a Liverpool fan trying to drive right past Goodison the day Everton drew 3-3 with Man Utd as everybody was leaving the ground, needless to say he didn't get very far







Soft cunt thought he would be funny and drive past the Gwladys Street end in his Liverpool shirt after we were 3-1 down in the 90th minute. 

Bet he weren't expecting it to be 3-3 when they all steamrolled out the ground/


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

LOL Bananas.

It was clearly a hypothetical post, as everyone else said. You are a sad man who has a weird obsession with Liverpool. I don't even have to explain my HYPOTHETICAL post. It's quite sad that you couldn't understand my post.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Mozza - consider a 4 game drawing streak as an unbeaten streak. Doesn't that sound more appealing? We're on a 5 game unbeaten streak :

Bananas - Please tell of much you love Nasri, Adebayor, Cole, Hleb, Flamini, Clichy, Toure, Viera, ETC.

Joel - RAWK is war?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Why are people getting on Bananas back all the time in here? :bigron
> 
> He's a good poster, and knowledgeable about football (for an Australian ique2)


This man knows the score. It's only Liverpool fans, Chelsea fans and some England fans that hate me here, and that's because I say it how it is.

Liverpool fans can keep dreaming about Huntelaar, but it's never going to happen. As for Destruct, keep living in your hypothetical world. If I recall correctly in that same world David Villa and David Silva play for Rafa's Liverpool, and you've won the league three times on a row.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

No one has said that we will be getting Huntelaar so keep your whiny bitter comments to yourself Bananas. For someone who is an Arsenal fan you spend an awful lot of time whining about Liverpool.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bananas cares more about Liverpool then the club he supports. I never get fans who are more obsessed with another clubs failure then how their own team are doing


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



R.K.O Peep said:


> Bananas cares more about Liverpool then the club he supports. I never get fans who are more obsessed with another clubs failure then how their own team are doing


I've seen two Liverpool games all season. Against us and against Man United. Clearly I'm obsessed with you guys.



> Bananas - Please tell of much you love Nasri, Adebayor, Cole, Hleb, Flamini, Clichy, Toure, Viera, ETC.


I love Hleb and Vieira. Toure is fine, Clichy is okay (never really rated him though). I don't care too much for the rest of them though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> I've seen two Liverpool games all season. Against us and against Man United. Clearly I'm obsessed with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Hleb and Vieira. Toure is fine, Clichy is okay (never really rated him though). I don't care too much for the rest of them though.


You should love European champion, Cole. 



















Very sexy may I say.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> I've seen two Liverpool games all season. Against us and against Man United. Clearly I'm obsessed with you guys.


Sig - Liverpool 
Avater - Liverpool
User Title - Liverpool 

Yeah your right pretty big obsession I gotta say :kobe3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Edit: Double Post


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> Van Persie was a great player for us for many years, and he always gave us his all. Why would I hate him?


Umm... because he went to frickin Man Utd remembah? I wouldn't mind if he went to Real or Barca, but to a rival club? Not gonna forget that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> You never answered my first question. Do you actually know anything about football?


Yes. Are you happy, or still jelly of teams better than yours? Which is half the premier league these days.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Bananas gon' Bananas. 

End of.

Chels/Liv game on at 3am in Australia. Probably not worth getting up for as we don't stand much of a chance.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

You've won at the Bridge 4 times in your last 6 visits. I'd say you have a chance to get a result.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

That's true but this a different Chelsea we are up against and we don't have MAXI anymore!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

oh plz Chelsea aren't all that (umad JOEL :troll), I'd fancy Suarez to get at Sideshow Bob.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I can give you running commentary right now

'Liverpool pressuring Chelsea quite a lot and playing brilliantly'

'Chelsea score!!!'

'Liverpool miss'

'And they miss again'

'and again how much chances do they want'

'Liverpool finally score'

'Liverpool with so much pressure but can't score again'

' and there's the final whistle it ends all square'

Sounds about right


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*






No need for that, Stringer.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I can give you running commentary right now
> 
> 'Liverpool pressuring Chelsea quite a lot and playing brilliantly'
> 
> ...


Sounds about right.












Joel said:


> No need for that, Stringer.


"You're a cunt Robin."

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I can give you running commentary right now
> 
> 'Liverpool pressuring Chelsea quite a lot and playing brilliantly'
> 
> ...


you forgot

'and thats a booking Luis Suarez for diving'

:troll


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

“Van Per-sie, when the girl says 'no' Molest her.” To re rewind by Craig David is x10 better.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



united_07 said:


> you forgot
> 
> 'and thats a booking Luis Suarez for diving'
> 
> :troll


unk2

3am monday is a cunt of a time for the Chelsea game


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

I feel it's a fair reflection of the cuntishness of both teams involved :jordan2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Bananas said:


> This man knows the score. It's only Liverpool fans, Chelsea fans and some England fans that hate me here, and that's because I say it how it is.
> 
> Liverpool fans can keep dreaming about Huntelaar, but it's never going to happen. As for Destruct, keep living in your hypothetical world. If I recall correctly in that same world David Villa and David Silva play for Rafa's Liverpool, and you've won the league three times on a row.


*Not a Liverpool fan. Not a Chelsea fan. Don't care for England these days.

:kobe3*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Super sunday is a bit tasty this week. Not expecting spurs to do anything but chelsea/pool should be a fun watch.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Seabs said:


> * Don't care for England these days.*


enaldo

Also, new sig ahead of the Man Utd game. :wilkins


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> enaldo
> 
> Also, new sig ahead of the Man Utd game. :wilkins



:rvp 
:rooney

BRAVE won't cut it.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

http://www.news.com.au/news/manches...-at-old-trafford/story-fnejlub9-1226512204548

nekminnit....












:suarez1:torres:hesk3:delpiero


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

What no wrigleys extra?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Thread title :mark:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I was thinking about this shortly after the Arsenal game but there are only two clubs I dislike (in the Prem) anymore, there used to be Arsenal and Chelsea but now it is only Liverpool and City. I want to see QPR get smashed every week but I wouldn't say I dislike them on par with others.

So, who do you lot dislike? I expecting lots of United!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

United and Liverpool.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

*I'd say only Chelsea. City I guess I dislike as well but not enough to make a point of disliking them.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Didn't really know where to put this but does anyone else follow the Next Gen series? Tottenham currently battering Barcelona 4-0 away, we seem to have a bright future, it's a shame these youngsters are too hard to predict, could be the next Rooney or the next Cherno Samba.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



AlexHumph said:


> United and *Liverpool*.


What's the beef with Liverpool and Arsenal fans?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I used to really hate United (winning all the time in the 90's). I used to really hate Arsenal (pure jealousy). I used to really hate Liverpool (Mourinho/Rafa days). But I'm kind of over all those now and hating in football in general. I don't think I even hate one player. No, not even Suarez. He makes me face palm a lot, but he also makes me laugh.

I really don't like Spurs or their fans though. Really can't stand them (no offence Cookie Monster). But not hate. Since the question is *dislike*, I'd say Spurs.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

For the purpose of this weekends brave war i dislike the ones called Villa :fergie.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Stoke because they're Stoke.

QPR because it's a case of small time nobheads thinking they're one of footballs elite.

Liverpool as they're the spawniest cunts in all of football. 

I used to hate City, but since they've paid us £43 million for 2 'good' players all is forgiven, especially since they didn't take Jagielka with Lescott. My hate for them died down when SPARKY left.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

But honestly no one should be suprised by who the general united fans hate/dislike pool, city, chelsea, leeds and still arsenal i guess.

I really not sure if i dislike stoke but they do seem to have this phantom rivalry with united which is funny.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



WWE_TNA said:


> For the purpose of this weekends brave war i dislike the ones called Villa :fergie.


But they give us a lovely gift of three points all wrapped up in Villa Park every season.

I'm not a hater at all, but for the sake of banter, it will always be Liverpool at No. 1. 

Leeds are scum but how can you hate them? Laugh at them, piss on their club badge, wipe your arse with their jersey, but hate? Nah.

City. :lmao

Arsenal had my 'hate' during the George Graham years, but Wenger is a dude.

Chelsea are whatever.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

My Facebook is usually full of Rochdale, Bolton, Newcastle, Liverpool and City fans all commenting whenever United are losing/have lost. I don't mind really when it's Liverpool or City as we're obvious rivals but it does annoy me a bit when you've got random supporters putting their (wrong) opinions in just because it's United.

Then again, I don't mind a bit of controversy so as long as we're not losing I don't mind everyone hating United.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Not forgetting Newcastle, the biggest gang of nobheads in this country.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Man U's probably the only club I outright dislike for obvious reasons. Stoke is up there too though. Aside from that I don't mind any club really.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Man U's probably the only club I outright dislike for obvious reasons. Stoke is up there too though. Aside from that I don't mind any club really.


Wait till after this sunday :torres.

You really should add everton just for sake of it, i mean you're a liverpool fan ffs.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Joel said:


> I used to really hate United (winning all the time in the 90's). I used to really hate Arsenal (pure jealousy). I used to really hate Liverpool (Mourinho/Rafa days). *But I'm kind of over all those now and hating in football in general.* I don't think I even hate one player. No, not even Suarez. He makes me face palm a lot, but he also makes me laugh.


Terry, inspiring Chelsea fans to rise above hate since 2012 :terry

Probably quicker for me to list the current Prem clubs I don't dislike. :fergie

Fulham
West Brom
Wigan
West Ham
Everton

I like the Arsenal team and :wenger but not the fans. Same with Spurs last season really, except now they have AVB and I find his interviews/him annoying. May as well give brief reasons for the clubs I do dislike:

Man Utd - Gary 'Rat Face' Neville :fergie
Chelsea - #evilchelseacharge
Man C - RUINING FOOTBALL :balo2
Newcastle - Geordie Shore
Swansea - Welsh, shouldn't even be in the English league. :bridge
Liverpool - Fans are deluded muppet failed bandwagoners.








Norwich - inbred farmers :hesk2
Stoke - THUGS with dat narrow pitch.
Sunderland, Reading, QPR, Southampton- SCARED COWARDS


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Hollywood Hesk said:


> Terry, inspiring Chelsea fans to rise above hate since 2012 :terry
> 
> Probably quicker for me to list the current Prem clubs I don't dislike. :fergie
> 
> ...



:gnev

God of punditry.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



WWE_TNA said:


> You really should add everton just for sake of it, i mean you're a liverpool fan ffs.


Not to say he's a shit fan or anything, I think somebody who doesn't live in Liverpool doesn't have to deal with as many Everton fans especially when living down south.

So maybe he see's it that way. My office has only 3 other Everton fans, all the rest are Liverpool fans, so I hate the cunts.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



WWE_TNA said:


> :gnev
> 
> God of punditry.


I only like him when he's coaching England. :lions


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

The only clubs I really can't stand are City, Chelsea & Leeds.

I'm full of love for Everton though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

City and Leeds, their fans more than anything. Liverpool are third behind them two. Find the scousers more comical these days, whereas City fans in general are comical but far more irritable and annoying and Leeds are just pure scum. They've got a great hardcore following which more supports should aim to be like, but so many of that lot are just vile cretins and I can't stand them. 

The Stoke obsession with United is pretty strange, but apart from finding a lot of them hilarious in how hypocritical and self-righteous they are, I don't really care too much about them. Bolton fans are also a bunch of obsessed cretins with some right scruffy bastards in their support, but again seeing them so obsessed over United and Munich is far more comical and sad than anything else.

Chelsea and Arsenal are more football rivalries. They'll never be as much hatred and anger towards their fans in general as you get with City, Leeds and Liverpool.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



WWE_TNA said:


> Wait till after this sunday :torres.
> 
> You really should add everton just for sake of it, i mean you're a liverpool fan ffs.


Meh I dont mind Everton. Like Mozza said though the fact that im down here means I rarely see any Everton fans thus have less reason to hate them. 

Although they are getting a bit too big for their boots lately. Need to get the fuck back in our shadow where they belong


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Purple Aki said:


> Not forgetting Newcastle, the biggest gang of nobheads in this country.


:hendo


Besides the obvious disliking of the Geordies, I've recently started to laugh @ Utd and Liverpool since I live with a Scouser and a Manc but that's more for banter than anything. Suarez is a bit of a cunt though so there's that too.


There's not really many other teams I heavily dislike outside Newcastle and Boro. Maybe Everton if only because the cunts ALWAYS beat us. (and the one time we were so close to finally winning against them last boxing day fucking leon osman (i think) goes down in the box over his own feet and gets a pen).

Oh yeah, and tim cahill too. Fuck him, I travelled all the way down to old trafford as a kid for that fa cup semi final vs milwall and he ruined it :sad:. Then joined everton which made it worse


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh I dont mind Everton. Like Mozza said though the fact that im down here means I rarely see any Everton fans thus have less reason to hate them.
> 
> Although they are getting a bit too big for their boots lately. Need to get the fuck back in our shadow where they belong














Shepard said:


> :hendo
> 
> 
> Besides the obvious disliking of the Geordies, I've recently started to laugh @ Utd and Liverpool since I live with a Scouser and a Manc but that's more for banter than anything. Suarez is a bit of a cunt though so there's that too.
> ...







Yeah, Osman miskicked the ball and fell over. Comedy.

The highlight of the 7-1 MAULING at Goodison wasn't even the scoreline, it was seeing MR. TESTICLES


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



SN0WMAN said:


> What's the beef with Liverpool and Arsenal fans?


I live pretty close to Liverpool so I've had to put up with a lot tool fans say a lot of bullshit which has made me really dislike them.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Most United fans I'm fine with. It's the cunts that sing the disgusting stuff I don't like. Also can't stand the bandwagon fans. Thankfully our shit run of late has driven most of our bandwagoner's out.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

chelsea getting popular with the neutrals thanks to Robbie D and dat attacking line :ksi1


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Joel said:


> I used to really hate United (winning all the time in the 90's). I used to really hate Arsenal (pure jealousy). I used to really hate Liverpool (Mourinho/Rafa days). But I'm kind of over all those now and hating in football in general. I don't think I even hate one player. No, not even Suarez. He makes me face palm a lot, but he also makes me laugh.
> 
> I really don't like Spurs or their fans though. Really can't stand them (no offence Cookie Monster). But not hate. Since the question is *dislike*, I'd say Spurs.


Haha no worries, you're entitled to hate who you want. 

I dislike Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool. Arsenal mainly due to the fact it's obviously a North London rivalry, Chelsea because, well what is there not to hate? and well Liverpool mainly due to how deluded most of the fans are.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Vader13 said:


> I was thinking about this shortly after the Arsenal game but there are only two clubs I dislike (in the Prem) anymore, there used to be Arsenal and Chelsea but now it is only Liverpool and City. I want to see QPR get smashed every week but I wouldn't say I dislike them on par with others.
> 
> So, who do you lot dislike? I expecting lots of United!


United and Arsenal. 



Purple Aki said:


> Not to say he's a shit fan or anything, I think somebody who doesn't live in Liverpool doesn't have to deal with as many Everton fans especially when living down south.
> 
> So maybe he see's it that way. My office has only 3 other Everton fans, all the rest are Liverpool fans, so I hate the cunts.


see living in Australia i've literally never met an Everton fan so i really can't hate Everton that much :suarez1 I don't want them to do well, but i wouldn't say hate. Pretty much only see a lot of united fans, lot of Arsenal fans, lot of Chelsea fans and a lot of Liverpool fans. Thats about it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Never had a problem with Chelsea until Roman bought them and all of a sudden, plastic fans everywhere out here, asking a few they couldn't even name 5 players from Chelsea :lol

Liverpool and Money City too obviously.

Don't mind Arsenal these days, haven't been a serious threat since 07/08. Back in the day tho the Keane/Vieira battles were legendary. Highbury 05 was epic. 4-2 :jordan2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I go through phases sometimes. However, I don't really hate any football club. I think it's just when fans get too cocky, then that irritates me. You get the good fans and the bad ones from every football club. In saying that, I dislike united the most as a lot of my friends and family are united fans and just hang shit on me because i'm Liverpool supporter. As far as Everton is concerned, I really have no reason to dislike them. I have a mate who supports Everton and he's level headed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

i don't dislike teams because disliking a team itself is odd. i dislike certain players, managers, fans who bandwagon/don't learn the history of their club/just talk shit, but not teams themselves.

also dont understand the phenomenon of booing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

im confused why ashley cole gets booed everywhere in england

seriously, this guy is probably one of your few fucking truly world class elite international stars, yet everywhere in england boos him every time he gets a touch. arsenal id understand, maybe manchester, and that place cheryl cole is from i guess, but it happens way too often

anyways as for teams, i dont really hate any, but i find some united supporters, and players, and manager, rather annoying lately. but many are respectful and humble


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Shep, fantastic thread on a Sunderland forum ahead of Evertons routine victory over you lot

http://www.readytogo.net/smb/showthread.php?t=740764



Redead said:


> im confused why ashley cole gets booed everywhere in england
> 
> seriously, this guy is probably one of your few fucking truly world class elite international stars, yet everywhere in england boos him every time he gets a touch. arsenal id understand, maybe manchester, and that place cheryl cole is from i guess, but it happens way too often
> 
> anyways as for teams, i dont really hate any, but i find some united supporters, and players, and manager, rather annoying lately. but many are respectful and humble


Because he's a scum bag who cheated on DA HOTTEST WOMAN ALIVEZ


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Yeah Cole is pretty much the definition of your typical prima-donna 21st century footballer who's corrupted by the annual salary. I mean what was the figure he turned down because it was 'embarassing'? I want to say it was at least £50,000 a week. Like a lot of footballers he just comes off as disrespectful, up his own arse and just someone you'd find it hard to really relate to and support aside from being a Chelsea fan.




Mr. Snrub said:


> i don't dislike teams because disliking a team itself is odd. i dislike certain players, managers, fans who bandwagon/don't learn the history of their club/just talk shit, but not teams themselves.
> 
> also dont understand the phenomenon of booing.


A lot of it does have to do with how you're brought up. My hatred for City, Leeds and to a lesser extent Liverpool is primarily a hatred for their fans, which then manifests itself in hating the club as a whole. When you're surrounded by these sorts of fans and then see them in person at games and what they'll do to try and irritate/annoy United fans, its hard to just put that to one side. I'm not like a few who'll happily take pleasure in seeing violence occur to these fans (I know quite a few United who were loving the Istanbul fighting Leeds got caught up in as well as taunting City about getting stabbed in Napoli last season), but when it comes to match-day its hard for me to not still take great pleasure in beating those wankers and being able to go a day without getting texts/messages from people I know trying to shove the result down my face.

Its just how football is raised in this country, especially when it comes to derbies. A lot of the older generation really will talk to their children about what it means to be a Mancunian and why you should hate Leeds and Yorkshire folk in general, the same way a Scouser will tell his kids about why Mancunians are the enemy. Even FC United have quite a strong rivalry with Marine in their league, based in Southport they attract quite a strong number of Liverpool fans especially when FC are in town and there's constant Munich gestures at the fixtures. Honestly its just become part and parcel of the game now that it'll be almost impossible to erase.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

i dont hate clubs locally either. i support clubs that have rivalries with others and i don't hate them. it's just not me.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Like I said its just the nature in the UK, especially when it comes to supporting your local team with the elder generation really talking to you about the pride in your town/city/region when you support them and win. In a sick sort of way it was what provoked a lot of the violence in the 70s and into the 80s, supporters defending 'their home' from an invading away team looking to run through the town unopposed and score bragging rights.

Some take it way too far though, i.e rejoicing when their rivals get physically assaulted. Can't tell you how many people I knew who took pride in seeing United fans getting battered by the Italian police in Roma, or the ones saying it was a shame a crush was prevented when we played Lille in 06 and the French Police let too many fans into the end behind the goal and started tear gassing United fans trying to escape because they thought they were trying to get on the pitch.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Redead said:


> im confused why ashley cole gets booed everywhere in england
> 
> seriously, this guy is probably one of your few fucking truly world class elite international stars, yet everywhere in england boos him every time he gets a touch. arsenal id understand, maybe manchester, and that place cheryl cole is from i guess, but it happens way too often
> 
> anyways as for teams, i dont really hate any, but i find some united supporters, and players, and manager, rather annoying lately. but many are respectful and humble


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I only hate scumbag clubs like Juventus, Lazio, basically most of Italy really, and Dinamo Zagreb.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Hate: Huddersfield Town, Leeds Scum, Liverpool.

I hated Chelsea when they got rich but that passed so I assume my current hatred for Man City will too. I should hate Man City but for most of my life they were a joke club, it's still hard for me to take them seriously. 

I don't hate any players, I actually tend to like the ones that I'm supossed to hate. Suarez for example will always be a legend for what he did to Ghana in the World Cup.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Redead said:


> im confused why ashley cole gets booed everywhere in england
> 
> seriously, this guy is probably one of your few fucking truly world class elite international stars...


Yeah more like a World Class elite d-bag. What kind of moron would cheat on her?



































If I was married to her I'd be the happiest man alive.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



WWCturbo said:


> Yeah more like a World Class elite d-bag. What kind of moron would cheat on her?
> 
> If I was married to her I'd be the happiest man alive.


Looks are subjective...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Been posted before?






:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



WWCturbo said:


> Yeah more like a World Class elite d-bag. What kind of moron would cheat on her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get the impression she's a right moody cow. As hot as she is and despite her scummy ass tattoos all over her body, no amount of hotness makes up for a stroppy, miserable bitch.



Cookie Monster said:


> Been posted before?


:lmao

Awesome 'cause it's true!


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I used to like her a lot, but then this happened:










Game changer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

That's brilliant. I miss Arteta, the sexy, beautiful, talented man


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Cheryl Cole is still banging, pity she has a severe case of jungle fever :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

*I don't dislike Cole because he cheated on the national darling (lolololololol), I dislike him because he's a stupid twat. 

Cheryl's hit and miss. Right pic and she's gorgeous. She's kinda dull the rest of the time though. Still would though.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



 Nige™;12241296 said:


> I get the impression she's a right moody cow. As hot as she is and despite her scummy ass tattoos all over her body, no amount of hotness makes up for a stroppy, miserable bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not much to do with her imo with the hatred towards him, he was getting boo's before the shit with her basically for just been an unlikable character and first class cunt.

Probably better than frankie seabs, then again couple out of that band are :terry.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Rush said:


> Cheryl Cole is still banging, pity she has a severe case of jungle fever :side:


Bigger is better, son :jordan2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

lets not lower the tone of the thread Joel with that racism against small cocks whites. Kick racism out of the bedroom :troll


sending out a really young side in Europa (Carra alone raises the average age by like 3 years :side so we better go alright against Chelsea.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not much to do with her imo with the hatred towards him, he was getting boo's before the shit with her basically for just been an unlikable character and first class cunt.


Agree. I was just pointing out that I thought she was a grumpy little madam. Cole was a twat before he cheated on the racist toilet attendant battering chav's nation's sweetheart.

I hated him when he started going out with her 'cause I well had a thing for her then.



WWE_TNA said:


> Probably better than frankie seabs, then again couple out of that band are :terry.


:frustrate

Leave Seabs alone. His taste in women is top. I miss his Jade from Little Mix sig though.

Frankie's not covered in tattoos either. Even when she was in the final days of S Club Juniors she was something special in the making. The story about breaking the bed with Dougie from McFly is something I'll never forget either, dirty little bitch.:yum: Then when she went for Wayne Bridge.fpalm


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I reserve my judgement on all women until Roman King posts his opinion.

Has to get at least a 6/10 from him before I even consider :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I would find myself look at Seabs LM sig for ages, unsure whether I liked it or the way she moved her face was just oddly arousing and hypnotizing.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Nige™;12241524 said:


> Agree. I was just pointing out that I thought she was a grumpy little madam. Cole was a twat before he cheated on the racist toilet attendant battering chav's nation's sweetheart.
> 
> I hated him when he started going out with her 'cause I well had a thing for her then.
> 
> ...



Yeah i'm not to fond of cheryl nice to look at and all that, but i doubt anything will change my view on ashley just can't stand the twat for one reason or another. I mean't the saturdays btw not cheryl's old shit band :cashley

:terry likes that frankie is with wayne.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



WWE_TNA said:


> I mean't the saturdays btw not cheryl's old shit band :cashley


*:kobe Shame on you.

Oh and







*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Purple Aki said:


> I would find myself look at Seabs LM sig for ages, unsure whether I liked it or the way she moved her face was just oddly arousing and hypnotizing.


Yeah, pretty much this. At times I thought, that's kinda cute. Other times I was like, I really hate this.

RUS needs to bring back his Victoria Justice slideshow sig.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Honestly apart from a couple i don't have a thing for many famous english birds nowadays and probably never have done. (unless they are a bit posh speaking that seems to get me but probably due to the fact i'm northern :lol)

Eastern europe, americans and aussies for me.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



WWE_TNA said:


> Honestly apart from a couple i don't have a thing for many famous *english birds* nowadays and probably never have done. (unless they are a bit posh speaking that seems to get me but probably due to the fact i'm northern :lol)
> 
> Eastern europe, americans and aussies for me.


Two words. . . Michelle Keegan.



















Bitch is on another planet and northern to the bone.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Nige™ said:


> Two words. . . Michelle Keegan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is one of the few don't worry.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

*I knew that's what Nige was gonna post when I saw his name was the last reply. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Karen Maguire from the early series' of Shameless deserves a mention. Not sure what happned to her tbh but last time I watched it she'd definitely lost a fair bit of her looks.










Series 1 where she tries to seduce Frank was some of the best television I can remember.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Seabs said:


> *I knew that's what Nige was gonna post when I saw his name was the last reply. *


Damn right!

There's also Jenna Louise Coleman, northern too. So beautiful, natural too.










When she became a **** in Emmerdale too with Debbie, I lost my shit.



Segunda Caida said:


> Karen Maguire from the early series' of Shameless deserves a mention. Not sure what happned to her tbh but last time I watched it she'd definitely lost a fair bit of her looks.
> 
> Series 1 where she tries to seduce Frank was some of the best television I can remember.


Oh hell yeah, back when Shameless was good. She really has lost her looks, but like you said that was nice. I remember when she was under the table with Lip I think it was, that was hot too. She's a mess though now. So much makeup covering so many spots.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Think nige and myself have the same taste.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Joel said:


> Yeah, pretty much this. At times I thought, that's kinda cute. Other times I was like, I really hate this.
> 
> RUS needs to bring back his Victoria Justice slideshow sig.


It'll come back at some point. Enjoy KUNIS in the avatar for the time being. 



WWE_TNA said:


> Honestly apart from a couple i don't have a thing for many famous english birds nowadays and probably never have done. (unless they are a bit posh speaking that seems to get me but probably due to the fact i'm northern :lol)
> 
> Eastern europe, americans and aussies for me.


see i really don't find Australian chicks as hot as foreigners. Maybe its the accents of everyone else, maybe its b/c i know that any Sydney woman is a cunt to any Australian but the slightest hint of an accent and their panties drop.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Rush said:


> see i really don't find Australian chicks as hot as foreigners. Maybe its the accents of everyone else, maybe its b/c i know that any Sydney woman is a cunt to any Australian but the slightest hint of an accent and their panties drop.


Number one reason for a trip to Sydney people! The Sydney tourist board need to document that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

*I really don't care where they're from as long as they've got a good body and a cute face. Unless they're African. I've never seen an African chick that's done it for me. I may now be a racist. #aren'tIacoollittlechap

Oh god JLC (the cute chick, not the hairy guy who was on TV hugging a gay guy a lot years ago) .... oh yeah :mark: She's crazy cute. That and she'll absolutely rule in Doctor Who.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Seabs said:


> Oh god JLC (the cute chick, not the hairy guy who was on TV hugging a gay guy a lot years ago) .... oh yeah :mark: She's crazy cute. That and she'll absolutely rule in Doctor Who.


The memories come flooding back.






:cheer

Then there's Roxanne Pallett too. All northern girls.






Man I wanted to smash the fuck out of her for so long.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Nige™;12241668 said:


> Number one reason for a trip to Sydney people! The Sydney tourist board need to document that.


Looks like i'm off to Sydney.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Karen Maguire from Shameless? You guys must be out of your minds. I normally don't like having a go at womens' looks, she really is genuinely unattractive. Maybe it's just me, but I thought she was cast that way too, the sort of physically unappealing girl, but gets attention cause she's easy type of deal. 

Jenna Louise Coleman on the other hand, she's a looker.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Sky sports news can be daytime babestation at some points.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Bananas said:


> Karen Maguire from Shameless? You guys must be out of your minds. I normally don't like having a go at womens' looks, she really is genuinely unattractive. Maybe it's just me, but I thought she was cast that way too, the sort of physically unappealing girl, but gets attention cause she's easy type of deal.
> 
> Jenna Louise Coleman on the other hand, she's a looker.


I'd never class her as 'pretty' or close to as attractive in the way Jenna Louise Coleman and Michelle Keegan are, but series 1 especially she was quite 'hot' in a dirty fashion. The sort of girl who was attractive in that pure slutty manner rather than being a knockout or 'babe'. Like I said though is mainly the first couple of series, rather than anything series 4 and beyond where her looks have really deteriorated and she's gotten older and lost that appeal.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Segunda Caida said:


> I'd never class her as 'pretty' or close to as attractive in the way Jenna Louise Coleman and Michelle Keegan are, but series 1 especially she was quite 'hot' in a dirty fashion. The sort of girl who was attractive in that pure slutty manner rather than being a knockout or 'babe'. Like I said though is mainly the first couple of series, rather than anything series 4 and beyond where her looks have really deteriorated and she's gotten older and lost that appeal.


:agree:



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Sky sports news can be daytime babestation at some points.


True dat.

Natalie Sawyer top of the list.










Olivia Godfrey.










I don't see the fuss in Charlotte Edwards or Hayley McQueen.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

the two you said nige and Millie are the best.

Charlotte hasn't got it going on in the face derpartment.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I love Goodfrey. Chelsea fan too. Was in Munich and all. She'd make a good wife me thinks.










I wanna be all on dat.



WWE_TNA said:


> the two you said nige and Mollie are the best.
> 
> Charlotte hasn't got it going on in the face derpartment.


Mollie? You mean Millie?

Who's Charlotte Edwards?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Joel said:


> I love Goodfrey. Chelsea fan too. Was in Munich and all. She'd make a good wife me thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yeah


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Must admit, I did backflips when I saw Roxanne Pallet went bollock naked. Probably a bad use of phrase there.

Jenna Louise has also recently got her tits out too, so it appears anyone from Emmerdale is a deviant slag.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



WWE_TNA said:


> the two you said nige and Millie are the best.
> 
> Charlotte hasn't got it going on in the face derpartment.


Dark hair & skin, always the way. Those two, Michelle Keegan, Frankie Sandford, JLC. All got it going on but Millie's not bad for a blonde it has to be said.



Joel said:


> I love Goodfrey. Chelsea fan too. Was in Munich and all. *She'd make a good wife me thinks.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you mean spunk-bucket?

I didn't know she's a Chelsea fan. For her sake I hope she likes it rough.:evil:



Vader13 said:


> Must admit, I did backflips when I saw Roxanne Pallet went bollock naked. Probably a bad use of phrase there.
> 
> Jenna Louise has also recently got her tits out too, so it appears anyone from Emmerdale is a deviant slag.


Seriously, what for?

I saw Roxanne, kinda disappointed with her norks tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Yeah brunette is usually the way to go but alot of blondes do it for me aswell and especially redheads, pretty much anything :lol. Not that into black women like but NOT A RACIST :terry.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



WWE_TNA said:


> Some american film i think, can't remember which.
> 
> Yeah brunette is usually the way to go but alot of blondes do it for me aswell and especially redheads, pretty much anything :lol. Not that into black women like but NOT A RACIST :terry.


Yeah I know what you mean. There aren't many black women that do it for me. Off the top of my head other than Layla who would get a right good going over is this girl who was in Scrubs.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Meagan Good was ridicuously hot in Season 5 of Californication. Probably my favourite woman from the show aside from the goddess which is Addison Timlin.



Spoiler: reduce page stretching















I also remember the Fresh Prince occasionally having some hot looking black girls in the odd episode.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Nige, I'm presuming you're on about Jenna. She got them out in something called "Room At The Top". It was definitely up there for surprising tits out moments.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Surprised the british bird topic wnet on for more than a page with no mention of Pixie Lott or Rachel Riley.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*










Fuck, and they wonder why I hate them.

:lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Chelsea v Liverpool: bringing new meaning to the term _stay away from the moors_.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

and 9 other great redmen :lol, written and directed by brendan rodgers :lmao please let it stop. My personal fave is original soundtrack by the travelling kop

Comedy gold.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Vader13 said:


> Nige, I'm presuming you're on about Jenna. She got them out in something called "Room At The Top". It was definitely up there for surprising tits out moments.


*Oh god.*


I Curry I said:


> Surprised the british bird topic wnet on for more than a page with no mention of Pixie Lott or Rachel Riley.


*Rachel looks stunning whenever I've seen her on 8/10 Cats. (Y) at Pixie too.

Goodfrey's face puts me off her. SSN wise Carlotte and Natalie are somet else. Oh and Chole Everton.*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Segunda Caida said:


> I also remember the Fresh Prince occasionally having some hot looking black girls in the odd episode.


God yeah. Tatyana Ali was smoking hot when she got older.



I Curry I said:


> Surprised the british bird topic wnet on for more than a page with no mention of Pixie Lott or Rachel Riley.


Pixie's cute for sure and Rachel's nice, nothing special though.



Vader13 said:


> Nige, I'm presuming you're on about Jenna. She got them out in something called "Room At The Top". It was definitely up there for surprising tits out moments.


Cheers. I googled it before and saw them, quite nice it has to be said, certainly better than Roxanne's.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I don't get it. I do absolutely nothing for Liverpool as well, and yet Joe Cole gets paid 100k a week for it and I don't.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

because joe cole is better than messi


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Messi is certainly no Joe Cole.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Joe Cole is just like Messi, neither would beat Celtic :side:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Not looking forward to Sunday at all. Especially with no Sandro or Dembele in the centre of midfield, could get really embarrassing. I just hope he goes ahead and plays Adebayor with Defoe and drops Sigurdsson/Dempsey. Adebayor seems to do well against old clubs.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I was just thinking to myself about how Newcastle surprised alot of people last year with where they finished on the table. Who do you people think will be the "Newcastle" this year?

I'll say either West Brom or West Ham. Both are playing well and seeing as how Brom are already in tied for 5th and West Ham are in the top half of the table both could be in for decent years.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I was just thinking to myself about how Newcastle surprised alot of people last year with where they finished on the table. Who do you people think will be the "Newcastle" this year?
> 
> I'll say either West Brom or West Ham. Both are playing well and seeing as how Brom are already in tied for 5th and West Ham are in the top half of the table both could be in for decent years.


I think Fulham.

Jol has them playing some good football and despite losing his top goalscorer from last year in Clint Dempsey and arguably his most skilful and talented player in Dembele I think he has made some shrewd signings, most notably Dimitar Berbatov. He also has some bright young players in Kačaniklić and Frei.

I think both West Ham and West Brom will tail off, most likely round the Christmas period, but it will be interesting to see how both seasons turn out.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

i reckon it will be something like this tomorrow

de gea

rafael rio evans evra

carrick cleverley

valencia rooney young

rvp​
dont think it will be an easy game, only won once in the last 4 times at villa park, and we all know how BRAVE villa are


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



united_07 said:


> i reckon it will be something like this tomorrow
> 
> de gea
> 
> ...


Seriously? I thought you win there all the time.

We made a profit! We actually made a profit this annual year! (July 2011 to July 2012). First time under Abramovich.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Joel said:


> Seriously? I thought you win there all the time.
> 
> We made a profit! We actually made a profit this annual year! (July 2011 to July 2012). First time under Abramovich.


I'm guessing this doesn't include any of the players bought this summer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Cookie Monster said:


> I'm guessing this doesn't include any of the players bought this summer.


Nah. Season starts in July, so obviously ends on the last day of June. So it includes last summer's and winter's transfers, which comes to about the same or just over this summer's total.

CL win gave us so much money. Really didn't realise how massive it is to win the competition. You only realise after.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

it would have been the financial year so april to april


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



> Chelsea FC plc today announced a profit of £1.4 million for the year ended 30th June 2012 - the first time the club has made a profit since Roman Abramovich took over in 2003.


Surely has to be first day of July to the last day of June. If it was April-April, then it wouldn't have included our CL win and the income we got from that was the main reason we made a profit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I heard it also wiped out our debt

but that shit is so complicated i cant be sure


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Disappointed I missed all the talk on JLC, Kevin Michelle Keegan, Cheryl, Frankie and Rachel Riley. 



Joel said:


> Seriously? I thought you win there all the time.


We just never lose there. Closest we've got to losing is the 2-2 draw when BRAVE SLAYER Macheda scored in a last 10-minute comeback.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

fuck, Evans is out injured tomorrow, and fergie said he will consider putting Carrick at centre back, as its too soon for smalling :argh:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

*Just have to play Smalling if Evans is out. Not sure I can take another Carrick CB performance. Wooton would be better. At least he knows how to play the position.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

http://m.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2012/11/09/red-sox-owner-john-henry-winding-down.html?r=full

:andres Oh God. Not Again


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



united_07 said:


> it would have been the financial year so april to april





Joel said:


> Surely has to be first day of July to the last day of June. If it was April-April, then it wouldn't have included our CL win and the income we got from that was the main reason we made a profit.


financial year is from the 1st July to 30th June in Australia, pretty sure its in April for the UK.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The financial year is April to April but Chelsea probably do their accounts from July to June which is why the champions league win and such was counted


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Arsenal, Everton, draw in reading/norwich, draw in southampton/swansea, Stoke, Wigan, Man United, Man City, Newcastle.

my accumulator for this week


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

i just have some cash on a Swansea win. Forgot to chuck on a multi this week.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Diaby out now until January. 

Selling Song doesn't look good now. Even a new regiment couldn't save Diaby. Dude is brittle.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Mikey Damage said:


> Diaby out now until January.
> 
> Selling Song doesn't look good now. Even a new regiment couldn't save Diaby. Dude is brittle.


First off; DAT GIF

second Diaby while can be a good player may as well be sold. The guy's barely played in the last two seasons and knowing him as soon as he gets back he'll be back on the injury list in a heartbeat. May as well cash in while you can


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

selling song NEVER looked good


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

While true, Diaby vs Liverpool made you think maybe Arsenal will be okay without Song. Plus the hype around how Diaby spent his offseason, etc. 

Doesn't matter. He needs a new body. 

I hope Coquelin is the real deal. Otherwise...PAIN.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Selling Song would have been alright had we actually replaced him. Relying on being fit was the mistake.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Capoue needs to be bought. 

Like the front four today. Thinking we put 3-4 goals in. #hope


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Fucking Fullham, stop jobbing.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Yeah, I got it on with Spanish commentary and they were shit for both goals. You have to be pretty crap if Giroud scores against you.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Arsenal 2-0 already. Long way back for Fulham.
I'll watch Soton-Swansea. Nearly certain for goals.
*edit* screw that, Ars-Ful it is.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Eduard Khil said:


> *Arsenal 2-0 already. Long way back for Fulham.*
> I'll watch Soton-Swansea. Nearly certain for goals.
> *edit* screw that, Ars-Ful it is.


Did you not learn anything from the Schalke game?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

ARSENLOL

FAILNAL


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



danny_boy said:


> Did you not learn anything from the Schalke game?


Forgot about that...


I spoke too soon! Fulham level.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Fucking cracker going on at the Grove.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Berbatov is just fucking class.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Arsenal are WOAT. Very WOAT.

Everton and Fellani must start to GOAT.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Lol, whatever country's stream I'm watching, they just had an ad for Mercedes Benz vans with the actual MacGuyver dude.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*










tee hee


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

BERBATOV


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

GIROUDD


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Damn Arsenal V FUlham sounds pretty decent


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Fellaini is so fucking good.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

In the last 2 weeks I took Fellaini and then Berbatov out of my fantasy team. Why does football hate me?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I knew they'd equalise. But two so close to each other is cruel 

Everton are the worst. Apparently we had a good first half but got too negative after we scored. We need to learn how to kill games, fulham and west brom next doesn't fill me with hope. Relegation fight here we come :argh:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

It was never a penalty, but damn that's annoying.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Schwartzer reliving his glory days with that one.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Giroud should have taken the penalty for the hat-trick. This is horrible... We are not far from top 4 though, because that is the only thing we are aiming for this season. Depressing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



> De Gea, Rafael, Ferdinand, Smalling, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Scholes, Young, Rooney, van Persie.
> Subs: Lindegaard, Anderson, Hernandez, Welbeck, Cleverley, Fletcher, Buttner.


surprised smalling is coming straight back in


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Massive credit to Steve Clarke. If they have a STRONG January window they could be looking at playing in the illustrious, prestigious and all-around wonderful UEFA cup.

Villa/ Yernited was the worst league game of last season. Pretty sure Villa didn't even mount one attack.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Villa is our 2nd home. Fancy 3 points.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

It would be a miracle if a Villa player could actually deliver a decent ball.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

If Nani was playing half as badly as Young and Valencia are in this game, there would be calls for his execution.

Scholes is having a mare too.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

At least Scholes is contributing something positive- allbeit amongst horrible errors.

Young and Valencia are just destroying everything they get involved with. RVP doing his best Jordan Henderson impersonation.

Vlaar has been exceptional from the moment he absolutely steamrollered Evra. :lol

Left back for Villa has been pretty good, too. Props to him, whoever he is.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Benteke has been brilliant.

I'm surprised it's taken defenders this long to figure Valencia out. He's got no left foot so he's always going to try to go for the touch line or cut back inside to someone else.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Smalling just got bent over by Benteke :lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Smalling just got battered by brave Benteke :lmao

Edit: ^ haha almost exactly the same post!

Might liven up the 2nd half at least.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Get outta there Smalling. Great strength from Benteke and cross, lovely finish from Weimann.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Holy shit, BENTEKE! :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Disgraceful from Smalling.

This better wake us up, the arrogance of some United fans before this game was disgusting. Always felt it would be a struggle, we still haven't clicked at all, far to reliant on RVP bailing us out which we now need him to do again. Our wingers have been dreadful this season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Smalling was completely punk out, pretty embarrassing.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

United will win 3-1. van Persie with two, including a penalty.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*










NOPE.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Pundits actually talking about if Benteke fouled Smalling. Piss off.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

If only Man Utd had of kicked the ball out, the goal wouldn't have happened. 

Blatantly not a freekick, it's Smalling's fault for going down looking for a freekick, Went down like a tart. Why do players go down so easily, ruined the game!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

It's becoming quite the norm that Man Utd have shite first halves. I still expect them to win though, most probably 3-1 like the guy at the top of the page said, I also think there will be a penalty, probably dodgy too.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

It's great how after awhile when he slides on ground, not getting the foul, he decides to hold his face.

Also, Hernandez on for Young. Time to get worried...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

2 passes in the build for that goal fpalm.
(First goal) Late posting.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

WEIMANN


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

:lmao


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

WEIMANN!

You fucking beauty. Gabby with tons of room, another good cross.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Raped in every area thus far. Dreadful.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Great finish by Hernandez.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Hernandez should play every game. One of the best poachers in the world.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I knew Hernandez would open the account for Man Utd as soon as he came on. Great skill in finding the space and finish.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Its a shame Hernandez doesn't start more often with the goalscoring form that he's in.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Chicartino doesn't play half as near as much as he should. 

I'd play him as an out and out striker with Rooney & Van Persie playing just behind him. Play a 4-1-2-2-1. Get your width from full backs. Bring Young & Valencia on when the defenders legs are gone around 75mins.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

WHAT A FUCKING PLAYER


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

HERNANDEZ


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Lady boy gets another, another great finish.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

:javy
Man should start every game.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Classic United will be happening tonight I can see it. Man United will score 2 then 3. Comeback kings.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Actually, looking at the replay it wasn't a great finish but who cares, about 5 minutes ago I put £50 on Man Utd double chance. Not to mention I already had £120 on them.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Anyone remember when United came back to win at Villa Park 3-2 a couple of years ago. Vidic was on the score sheet then..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I hate Hernandez. All due to how good he is.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

De Gea has to be very, very sharp to deny Weimann the hat-trick.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

That Hernandez is pretty great, but god I hate him!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

What a strike from van Persie!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

So the Premier League has just disregarded all forms of defence this season?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

HERNANDEZ!!!!!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Really


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

So predictable. It's like teams actually go out of their way to play them into form.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

:javy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I need a drink and some drugs.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Hernandez should play every minute of every game.

Give him a contract for life now.

Still think this will be a draw.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I thought it couldn't happen again, but I was wrong. Even with a 2-0 lead I never feel confident we can hold on for anything against teams like Man Utd, Arsenal etc..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Irish Jet said:


> Still think this will be a draw.


No you don't.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Cheers Hernandez for making me £410 richer.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

just shows how BRAVE villa are, 2 nil and they fucked it up :troll


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I just love that man.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Cookie Monster said:


> Cheers Hernandez for making me £410 richer.


Did you bet when United were 2-0 down?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*










He does it again!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> So the Premier League has just disregarded all forms of defence this season?


This season? was you not here last season?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Joel said:


> Did you bet when United were 2-0 down?


Double chance at 2-1. £50 returned £80.

Also had £220 on Man Utd to win which returned £330. I do a double up bet on teams just about evens. I had £110 on Middlesbrough last night and they won, put it all on United and they won. Chelsea are evens tomorrow, I am thinking of putting it all on that :lol


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

United's 6th 3-2 game of the season. 







:fergie


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Great match for United,I was just telling my dad United have a way of coming back in each game.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

God, I love that wee man. Big 3 points.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Hernandez...I LOVE YOU (no ****)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Chicharito is the fucking man.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Commentary line of the night, courtesy of Paul Walsh on FoxSoccer - "If it hits the crossbar does that count as on target?". 

fpalm, ex footballer too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

JOHN O'LOL


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Fuck off Villa you brave bastards.

:javy :javy cock was in hand and everything, VIVA MEXICO.

If nani is gonna be sold then so should young he's fucking rotten, sign two from Tom Ince, Zaha, Jamma rodriguez and Iker "De gea's best buddy" Muniain.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Hernandez you beaut. Bit of a shocker when he scored first because I didn't even realise he came on! Great comeback but fuck me were we shocking the first hour or so. Young yet again was woeful and Rooney had another off day but RVP started to make himself a real menace at 2-1 and Villa just caved in at that point.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



Marty Vibe said:


> Hernandez you beaut. Bit of a shocker when he scored first because I didn't even realise he came on! Great comeback but fuck me were we shocking the first hour or so. Young yet again was woeful and Rooney had another off day but RVP started to make himself a real menace at 2-1 and Villa just caved in at that point.


Scholes/carrick away in a 2 man midfield didn't help........again.

Hopefully try the diamond again vs norwich if anything so ando, cleverley, carrick, rooney (if fit), hernandez and rvp can all start.

Smalling had a mixed game but benteke is a handful and wasn't the easy guy to mark on your first prem start since returning from injury


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Twas a shame for Villa, they were br...

Nah.

Loving this pic of Chicho:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Where is my old friend, Shep? :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



AlexHumph said:


> Really


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

I hope we start Lloris in goal tomorrow, he comes for crosses and as he has shown for France against Spain last month he can win you points. I also want to see Adebayor starting, I know Defoe is coming off the back of a hattrick but Adebayor just adds more to the team, honestly. I'd love to have both on the pitch, playing with Dempsey or Sigurdsson so far this season has honestly been like playing with 10 men, he'll like playing against his old club too.

Dembele is all but out for the game which is a shame, we badly miss his creativity in the middle, might be back for the North London Derby next weekend though. Sandro didn't play midweek, I hope it means he is fit for tomorrow though we most certainly need him in the middle, we won't get NOTHING from midfield with Huddlestone and Sigurdsson/Livermore/Carroll. 

Should be a great game though they always are between us and City, I expect City to win, by at least 2 goals, I think it has 3-1 or 4-2 written all over it. We don't have anything to lose, so I'd just want us to go all out really.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Lloris was quite flappy in the league cup game against us at Carrow Road. It's all good coming for crosses but you've got to make sure that you deal with them otherwise you're fucked. Ironically enough he wasn't very commanding when we scored the two goals from set pieces, especially the second. 

I still think that there's an argument for Brad Friedel to be Spur's number one for the time being, he should have dealt with the goal against West Brom a lot better but he also kept you in the game with a series of excellent saves and has generally been in great form this season. Regardless of that, AVB needs to pick one keeper and stick with him until he gets injured or loses form, rotating keepers is a ridiculous concept as proven by Man United.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*

Chelsea gong take care of Liverpool tomorrow count on it. :mata


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

Come on Pool 

:side: :suarez2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League/Cups Thread (Utd/Villa: Only the BRAVE will surviv*



AndreBaker said:


> Lloris was quite flappy in the league cup game against us at Carrow Road. It's all good coming for crosses but you've got to make sure that you deal with them otherwise you're fucked. Ironically enough he wasn't very commanding when we scored the two goals from set pieces, especially the second.
> 
> I still think that there's an argument for Brad Friedel to be Spur's number one for the time being, he should have dealt with the goal against West Brom a lot better but he also kept you in the game with a series of excellent saves and has generally been in great form this season. Regardless of that, AVB needs to pick one keeper and stick with him until he gets injured or loses form, rotating keepers is a ridiculous concept as proven by Man United.


The guy needs games, he needs confidence. Can't expect the guy to just come in and do a job and be successful all the time. I'd rather come for a dangerous cross and flap to get it away then stay on your line Friedel style and cause problems for your defenders. 

He definitely needs to stick with a keeper and in my eyes it should be Lloris, he is the future. You don't buy someone of Lloris' calibre and keep him on the bench only playing him in Cup games which was fucking Gomes'/Cudicini's roles, you start him in Premier League games.

I heard rumors that he is starting tomorrow due to the fact France have a friendly coming up on Wednesday and last time the internationals come round he started against Villa in the league, I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck. Everything. 

Crisis. Kinda.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*Definition of just doing enough to get the 3 points. Defensively we're just not cutting it but as long as we're outscoring teams I guess it doesn't matter too much. Carrick and Scholes just don't offer the defence the cover they need on the counter and they're bound to leak goals without the cover needed. Hernandez is such a special talent. Shame we'd have to change our formation to get him and RVP both starting. Has Valencia been Torres'd? Seems like in the last week he's forgotten how to play and lost all his creativity. Carrick had a mare game. Useless hack. Rooney was poor. Evra was shambolic. Rafael continues to be our best player. Points > Performances. Yay!*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Fuck. Everything.
> 
> Crisis. Kinda.


Just taking a moment to fap a little to good ol Kate.



You never enjoyed berba's performance then mikey :fergie.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

The problem with bringing Lloris into the team when Friedel is playing well is that he won't have justified his place in the team. A few poor performances from Hugo could even lead to a situation where AVB has two demoralised keepers with destroyed confidence. If Hugo gets injured or starts making howlers then you will have to recall a demotivated Friedel. Play players based on form not reputation, I could understand it if Brad had been poor this season but he has been one of your better players.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*

*I love Chicharito*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 Premier League/Cups Thread (The BRAVEST Performance From A BRAVE Mexican)*



AndreBaker said:


> The problem with bringing Lloris into the team when Friedel is playing well is that he won't have justified his place in the team. A few poor performances from Hugo could even lead to a situation where AVB has two demoralised keepers with destroyed confidence. If Hugo gets injured or starts making howlers then you will have to recall a demotivated Friedel. Play players based on form not reputation, I could understand it if Brad had been poor this season but he has been one of your better players.


I completely agree. It's just strange all round. I thought we may of signed Lloris and sent him straight back on loan to Lyon for a season, it would of certainly made more sense. Friedel has been at fault for a few goals in our past few games to be fair but he has been solid this year. It's just frustrating when every game crosses come into the box and our defenders are put under pressure when Friedel is staying on his line and not claiming.

I do think we are lucky to have two excellent keepers however.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Am I being harsh in thinking that De Gea should have saved the first and could have blocked the cross for the second? I'm just thinking that if VDS or any other top class keeper was in goal then United wouldn't have needed to make that comeback.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Chelsea gong take care of Liverpool tomorrow count on it. :mata


:sterling



AndreBaker said:


> Am I being harsh in thinking that De Gea should have saved the first and could have blocked the cross for the second? I'm just thinking that if VDS or any other top class keeper was in goal then United wouldn't have needed to make that comeback.


First one a bit harsh to say he SHOULD have said it since thats the kinda shot that would separate the good keepers from the GREAT keepers. Same for the second but maybe he should have done a bit better. 

Also can someone just punch Hernandez in the face plz


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

fucks up the control and gets lucky on the first, second clearly an own goald and Hernandez still claims the hattrick, little prick.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AndreBaker said:


> Am I being harsh in thinking that De Gea should have saved the first and could have blocked the cross for the second? I'm just thinking that if VDS or any other top class keeper was in goal then United wouldn't have needed to make that comeback.


Wouldn't have needed to make the comeback if we had a midfield and solid defence.

He probably could have done better and maybe on another he would have saved the first one.

Nothing lucky about the finish curry pal, defender should have done better after hernandez miscontrolled it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :sterling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my point though, shouldn't United have a great keeper rather just a good keeper? If that was Ruddy playing for us (to be fair he would have swallowed up that cross and he usually saves shots like Weimann's first) doing that then I probably wouldn't bat an eyelid because he's just a good keeper and that's all we can really expect, but United's standards should be be much higher, surely?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The way arsenal fans celebrated winning that pen, for them to miss it. = Priceless


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

He was Berbasex today :mark:

What a fucking pena, not a single fuck is ever given with that man.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AndreBaker said:


> That's my point though, shouldn't United have a great keeper rather just a good keeper? If that was Ruddy playing for us (to be fair he would have swallowed up that cross and he usually saves shots like Weimann's first) doing that then I probably wouldn't bat an eyelid because he's just a good keeper and that's all we can really expect, but United's standards should be be much higher, surely?


Thing is though De Gea is still pretty damn young and growing. The guy has got a ton of potential. Of Course Man U should have a great keeper, which if he develops correctly De Gea should be. Can't expect him to be that level right now though.

Edit

:lmao Arsene's face after that penalty miss was priceless


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao bbc reporter pretty much telling wenger he should have got berba.

Well said CGS.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Thing is though De Gea is still pretty damn young and growing. The guy has got a ton of potential. Of Course Man U should have a great keeper, which if he develops correctly De Gea should be. Can't expect him to be that level right now though.


I'm probably alone in this thought but I just don't see that potential in him. He lacks presence and doesn't have anything close to resembling top class agility and reflexes which should be two things that a young keeper has naturally, they don't really develop that much with time. The best attribute that he has is his distribution but other than that I fail to see the big deal with him. Hopefully for United fans he proves me wrong, but Fergie doesn't really have a great track record of finding and developing raw/unknown keepers, big Pete aside.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AndreBaker said:


> I'm probably alone in this thought but I just don't see that potential in him. He lacks presence and doesn't have anything close to resembling top class agility and reflexes which should be two things that a young keeper has naturally, they don't really develop that much with time. The best attribute that he has is his distribution but other than that I fail to see the big deal with him. Hopefully for United fans he proves me wrong, but Fergie doesn't really have a great track record of finding and developing raw/unknown keepers, big Pete aside.



Fergie likely won't be still the gaffer come 2-3 years so there is a good chance whoever comes in good sign a new goalie if he hasn't reached the level he should and if they feel the same way as some people about de gea.

Same can be said about alot of the young players at the club that have potential a new manager could see things different once fergie retires.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

What's with people calling Liverpool 'pool'? 

What a woolyback thing to say


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> *Fergie likely won't be still the gaffer come 2-3 years* so there is a good chance whoever comes in good sign a new goalie if he hasn't reached the level he should and if they feel the same way as some people about de gea.
> 
> Same can be said about alot of the young players at the club that have potential a new manager could see things different once fergie retires.


Joke of the day.

You can change the title back to your version, Seabs. I was still getting the pre match title when I changed it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Oh yeah .. Fellaini is fucking boss. 

The big sexy cunt. 

Our new talisman since Cahill has left.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seems like a waste of 2-3 years if that's the case. I really think that a top keeper would have made the difference as far as United _actually_ winning the league last season. I don't see the sense in buying a keeper for his 'potential' when you're a top club, surely it's better to sign the finished article? You can't even use the excuse of saving money either because De Gea was hardly a snip at £18 million.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

BBC with groundbreaking punditry as usual :terry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

But then how many 'finished products' are around right now that United could have realistically gone for? Only guy I can really think of who was available at the time is Manuel Neuer.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> But then how many 'finished products' are around right now that United could have realistically gone for? Only guy I can really think of who was available at the time is Manuel Neuer.


Answered your own question there! All you need is one.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I think the idea with United at the moment is to make long term investments to save money long term. The club is massively in debt and with FFP and the intrest rates of the banks a defence of:

De Gea - Rafael - Jones - Smalling - Fabio

is one that could be at United in 2025. Which means no money needs to be spent on the team. Of course this means all of these players have to reach their potential and only one of them is on the right track as of today.

Regarding De Gea though, I will back him to be a top keeper (blind optimism) but I prefer my goalkeepers experienced personally.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AndreBaker said:


> Answered your own question there! All you need is one.


Was always off to Bayern.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Neuer was United's first choice. But he wanted no one but Bayern.

And he justified that decision by winning the Champions League.

















































Oh wait... :kobe3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah I was gonna say didnt he have his heart set on Bayern anyway? Would have taken a hell of a lot of negotiation to get him at United.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That's fair enough, but surely there are better young keepers out there if you're looking at potential?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Had Hugo Lloris been available last year they possibly could have gone for him. Frankly there just isn't much great ready made young keepers out there.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:arry rubbing his hands ready to take QPR, it's surely gonna happen soon.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I would say Stekelenburg, but he went to Roma and absolutely bombed. And then bombed in the Euros.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Paddy Kenny






If you ask Warnock.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

think people are being too harsh on de Gea, he was the best keeper in the league the second half of last season IMO


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Why does Pulis change into a suit for post match interviews, utterly pointless.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, he didn't have the best tourny did he Joel? Remember him being a bit suspect a couple of times during the 2010 world cup as well if my memory serves me correctly.

I'm still suprised that a bigger club hasn't gone in for Fraser Forster. He was amazing at Norwich on loan and was the difference between us winning league one and finishing in the play offs. He's now playing out of his skin for Celtic, so the only reason that I can imagine that top clubs are overlooking him for is his kicking which can be dodgy as fuck, otherwise he's got every attribute you would want.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

AndreBaker said:


> Yeah, he didn't have the best tourny did he Joel? Remember him being a bit suspect a couple of times during the 2010 world cup as well if my memory serves me correctly.
> 
> I'm still suprised that a bigger club hasn't gone in for Fraser Forster. He was amazing at Norwich on loan and was the difference between us winning league one and finishing in the play offs. He's now playing out of his skin for Celtic, so the only reason that I can imagine that top clubs are overlooking him for is his kicking which can be dodgy as fuck, otherwise he's got every attribute you would want.



He fucking catches which for a keeper nowadays is amazing atleast he did vs barca.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

His handling is generally spot on, very commanding with it as well.

I do remember him being a bit rash during one on one's at the start of his NCFC stint which lead to a couple of red cards, but he seems to have got that out of his system now.

Newcastle's goalkeeping coach must be exceptional when you consider that Tim Krul is also an excellent young keeper.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> Yeah, he didn't have the best tourny did he Joel? Remember him being a bit suspect a couple of times during the 2010 world cup as well if my memory serves me correctly.


Yeah, he was pretty shite. Mis-judging shots and whatnot. Which is a shame, as I have always rated him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think its quite obvious what team in england has the best future young goalie


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I honestly worry about Courtois' Chelsea career. Think about it. Cech is only 30. He could still be here for 7-8 years. Performing at a top level. I don't think we can loan Courtois out for that long...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Redead said:


> i think its quite obvious what team in england has the best future young goalie


Behave, Ross Turnbull has been 19 for like 9 seasons now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> I honestly worry about Courtois' Chelsea career. Think about it. Cech is only 30. He could still be here for 7-8 years. Performing at a top level. I don't think we can loan Courtois out for that long...


well courtois still has atleast 2 more years on loan

and cech has been in superb form since the champions league, so no reason to drop him until it becomes needed


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, another great United comeback. It is amazing how they do it so many times.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Samoon said:


> Wow, another great United comeback. It is amazing how they do it so many times.


Taken from another forum...



> Man Utd's comebacks this season
> 
> Aug 25: From 0-1 down to beat Fulham 3-2
> Sept 2: From 0-1 and 1-2 to beat Southampton 3-2
> ...


I think I remember reading we only came back from behind to win once last season. We've done it 8 times already this season. It's a good and a bad thing though, I suppose.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not confident against spuds. well, not confident against anyone really.

silva back is massive.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Come on they got beat by wigan, you're unbeaten although a spurs win would not suprise me city have to be heavy faves for this.

Good to see our resident spurs fan showing his support for defoe.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I Curry I said:


> fucks up the control and gets lucky on the first, second clearly an own goald and Hernandez still claims the hattrick, *little prick*.


It's Little Pea, get it right.



WWE_TNA said:


> Why does Pulis change into a suit for post match interviews, utterly pointless.


Does he still wear his cap with the suit? That thing must be superglued to his head.



WWE_TNA said:


> Good to see our resident spurs fan showing his support for defoe.


Full kit wanker!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> It's Little Pea, get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'll be plenty of them on show during super sunday.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

think he needs to invest in a bigger top.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

We might play a 3-5-2 against Chelsea. Not sure how I feel about this.

But it's not like 4-3-3 has done us any favours this year.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

3-5-2?

sure, id love to see that against mata, hazard and oscar


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Redead said:


> 3-5-2?
> 
> sure, id love to see that against mata, hazard and oscar


Touche


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't know what to expect today tbh. 

Due to how shitty L'pool have been this season, we should be able to beat them at home comfortably, but we also have a problem of ours to solve. Defence is all over the place. They just struggle to clear low crosses (Man U and Shaktar games). Midfield is improving slightly and attack is fine bar Torres, who needs to get his shit right today against his former club.

Personally, I'd prefer Ivanovic/Terry pairing but we're lacking at RB. Azpi was woeful in his last outing. Cahill/Terry is the best for now. Luiz's a liability. Doesn't have a sound concentration and has been pretty rash with his tackles at times. He also overlaps a lot, which is somewhat a good thing, but he leaves us open in the back and our DMFs aren't that great, especially Mikel (who's been showing glimpses of greatness lately), at winning balls from a counter attacking oppositions. Cole's absence will be a huge blow. Bertrand was exposed badly by Shaktar in midweek so I'm expecting his flank to be the target today as well. Although Hazard's done a fine job in tracking back, I think Bertrand needs more support in that area though it depends on how potent who L'pool deploy in that position.

I'm expecting our usual 4-2-3-1. 

Cech, Iva, Luiz, Terry, Bertrand, Mikel, Ram, Mata, BOSScar, Azza and Torres.

Will be great to see Sturridge handed more playing time against better oppositions. I'll also like to see Marin make his debut today as well. No idea why RDM keeps prolonging it. In form Moses will probably make an appearance too, which would limit Marin's chances.

Overall I'm expecting a great game, with us coming out on top but conceeding either one or two goals in the process.


----------



## wwffan2 (Jan 14, 2012)

If Chelsea do not beat Liverpool something is seriously wrong the facts are Manchester United have gained more points in the Champions League this season than Liverpool have in the Premier league.
I think Rogers could be gone if this carries on.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wwffan2 said:


> If Chelsea do not beat Liverpool something is seriously wrong the facts are Manchester United have gained more points in the Champions League this season than Liverpool have in the Premier league.
> I think Rogers could be gone if this carries on.


yeah against those mighty powerhouses of Cluj, Braga and Galatasaray :kobe



Redead said:


> 3-5-2?
> 
> sure, id love to see that against mata, hazard and oscar


yeah because stacking the midfield would be useless against all those midfielders :hmm:

Reina/Jones

Wisdom - Skrtel - Agger

Johnson ---------------------------- Enrique​
would be how its set out. 5 in defense, with Enrique and Johnson bombing down the wings in attack, and Allen dropping deeper in the centre. Went alright against Anzhi in that exact formation with our reserves playing and we used the formation against Everton in the 2nd half.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

is johnson back?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I think so, well Rodgers said so at least. If not then Coates hmm in the centre with Wisdom out wide.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

with liverpool's defence it's hardly the worst idea to line up like that. agger and skrtel are easily good enough, wisdom has shown he's capable so far. enrique and johnson are fine as wingbacks, and if they crowd the midfield and dont give mata and hazard particularly time on the ball, then they should actually be alright.

if it all goes to plan.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

suarez needs to be on game today


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ahem, errr, uh, Ramsey comes in--5 minutes he loses the ball that nearly leads to a goal; nearly got sent-off, misplaced passes like no tomorrow, and most of the time, he doesn't have a clue of what he's doing.

Arshavin comes in with 8 minutes to go; sends two crosses into the box and wins a penalty. Previous game, Arshavin comes on and sets the goal for Giroud/Arteta.

Yet, Wenger plays Ramsey every single game, while Arshavin has played only 30 minutes in the PL this season. Priceless.

Oh, and Arhsvain is leading the stats for us in terms of chance creation/assists.

Bye.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Bit of a shame that our match is in the shade today, a lot of sub-plots going on. As well of the big return of Carroll and Nolan we've got Ba against his former club, Fat Sham against the side he tried to ruin, and Pardew against the team that sacked him. Tension will be high. Though the useless fat wanker always finds a way to beat us. Just got to make sure we focus against Big Andy and his ponytail.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Edgar Davids laying in to Mancini, interesting viewing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

T-C said:


> Edgar Davids laying in to Mancini, interesting viewing.


didnt see that bit but saw 'I'm Fucking Edgar Davids' :lmao


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rush said:


> yeah against those mighty powerhouses of Cluj, Braga and Galatasaray :kobe


I think the point is that United have done that in four games, compared to Liverpool's eleven, assuming they lose today.

I hope you don't though. Always a strange day for me when I find myself cheering for Liverpool.

_Come on you cunts!_ and _Yes, you scouse bastards!_ will get some air time from me today.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah and my point is that it was 4 games against teams they should hammer. As opposed to us who've played a bunch of teams better than they are. We've had a poor year thus far, but comparing it to United in the CL is asinine.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Team news - Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany (C), Nastasic, Clichy, Yaya Toure, Barry, Silva, Tevez, Aguero, Kolarov

silva :mark:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rush said:


> but comparing it to United in the CL is asinine.


Asinineteen.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Friedel, Walker, Gallas, Caulker, Vertonghen, Sandro, Huddlestone, Lennon, Bale, Dempsey and Adebayor 

Biggest positive is that we have Sandro back, we've missed him and he will be exactly what we need against City's midfield. Very shocked and disappointed Defoe has been dropped, he must be full of confidence after his hattrick and I'd rather Adebayor came in for Dempsey than Defoe.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Looking forward to watching Bale, a shame Dembele isn't there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol we have the best defensive record in the league.

loool. what.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

After Arsenals display yesterday, you do.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Redead said:


> and cech has been in superb form since the champions league













Hoping Chelsea/Liverpool is a draw. Can't be doing with either team celebrating. :fergie


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

A shame Maicon isn't starting.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree. Taxis would of been at the ready.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, bale would've had a hard time keeping up with his PACE


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

No Balosmelli even on the bench. Divide today's entertainment factor by half.

EDIT: Who was it that broke the minute's silence? Sounded like a Manc accent but I'm sure they said _'Come on Spurs'_.

FRAME JOB.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

man city vs spurs looks exciting


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Anark said:


> No Balosmelli even on the bench. Divide today's entertainment factor by half.
> 
> EDIT: Who was it that broke the minute's silence? Sounded like a Manc accent but I'm sure they said _'Come on Spurs'_.
> 
> FRAME JOB.


They should've kept on clapping not stopped after a couple of seconds. We turned it into a minute's applause at Ewood yesterday and nobody gave a fuck. It's much better than a minute's silence, although it did feel a bit odd last year when we clapping Gary Speed for what felt like applauding him for killing himself. That was a strange feeling.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Should deffo be applause for dead footy players, but the whole war thing has always been the silence. Not really bothered either way tbh. I always spend minute silences with my ears pricked to listen out for the cunts who break it.

Also, what the fuck has happened to Tom Huddlestone? He used to be such a clean cut boy. He's gone all _look at me_ now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

We really miss Dembele.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Set pieces were gonna have to be important and it's a great start.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Joe 'The Sieve' Hart.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

How the fuck did Joe Hart not save that?!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

city are really shite at defending set pieces, you'd think Mancini would do something to sort it out.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Joe Hart, world class.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

For fuck sake. My subs are going to get more points for my fantasy team this week than the first XI. Berbatov & Caulker on there with Sterling yet to play.fpalm

I changed my team yesterday a but yesterday too, putting Berba on bench and changing my captain to Cazorla from Adam.enaldo

*Edit:* That Roberto. . . WAS GOAL!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

refs blind AGAIN. im so shocked.

we were always going to concede after not doing anything with a heaps of possession.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I was cursing earlier as I have Defoe in my FF and I need all the help I can get this week, but Adebayor's looking sharp.

Super Sub Defoe to win it at the death please.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Adebayor is looking like a diving twat. I know my divers :suarez1


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Adebayor loves winding his ex-teams up, huh? :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Zabaleta is so shit :lol:

Is Maicon on the bench? Is he really that bad that he can't start?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

zaba shit? :lmao okay.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's fine, you think Barry is good too, I'm not gonna argue with ya.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

have you ever actually seen zaba before, who hasn't even had a bad game today?

eagerly await you running away again like last season.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> zaba shit?


Glad you agree


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How many bookings are City NOT gonna get, jeez ref.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Is Dempsey a footballer, does anyone know?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

don't ya'll just love this RESPECT campaign.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gareth CHOPPER Barry


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I like the edit button more, Cookie.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> don't ya'll just love this RESPECT campaign.


I know. If there's one thing that is important, its that a team shows full respect to the referee. NO EXCUSE for showing animosity toward officials.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gareth WHOATEALLTHEPIES Barry.

Also, found this on RedCafe...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good to see the mongcafe population can spell.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kagowa :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Still plenty of time left.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is where you jump on Man City double chance.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> good to see the mongcafe population can spell.


The guy who put in it redcafe said he got it from RAWK. Unsurprisingly :jay2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Glen Hoddle said Hart couldnt have done much about the goal :torres


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Man City 2-1 - £10 returns £50
Man City 3-1 - £10 returns £100
Man City 3-2 - £10 returns £200
Tottenham 1-2 - £10 returns £70

Watch it end 1-1 now.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Anark said:


> Also, what the fuck has happened to Tom Huddlestone? He used to be such a clean cut boy. He's gone all _look at me_ now.


He's not cutting his hair until he scores again.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Maicon is on... hehe, attack him Bale.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Was always coming. City have won this.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if zaba's shit then walker is the worst rb on the planet.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

City copying United AGAIN by coming from behind.

They'll be wearing red next season.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> if zaba's shit then walker is the worst rb on the planet.


I don't think anyone would disagree with you.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sandro is immense, such a player.

Bale has been shit, Adebayor has been very good.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Good chance there for Silva


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Starting XI: Jones, Johnson, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Wisdom, Allen, Gerrard, Sahin, Suarez, Sterling. 

Bench: Gulacsi, Cole, Assaidi, Henderson, Coates, Downing, Suso.

3-5-2 it is then. No Skrtel which is a blow, didn't even know he was injured.

*Edit:* apparently he has a virus, not injury :hmm:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

That fucking super sub has done it again, unbelievable


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Dzeko is just a SUPER sub, amazing goal.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dzeko looks like Professor Green.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Great pass from Silva and a great finish, was always coming. At least it wins me a bit of money so I'm not bothered


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great finish from Dzeko.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

JIZZ

IT'S EVERYWHERE

ironically maicon has changed the game.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What I've learnt from this game is that Vertonghen isn't a left back (although I knew before, just today made it even clearer). Gallas isn't good enough, Walker should of been dropped time ago. Sandro is good enough for any team in the league. Adebayor should always start and Dempsey should be shot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Clint Demspsey put on one of the worst performances I've ever seen from a PL footballer.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Wonder how long liverpool fans will spend insisting that Johnson and Enrique are totally midfielders, even when they inevitably drop back later into the game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Glad we dodged that bullet (re Dempsey)

^^^ they're wing backs. not midfielders. The whole point of them is to move forward in attack then drop back to choke off the space when we don't have possession.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He would still improve Liverpool in fairness.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

any praise for TACTICAL GENIUS ROBERTO MANCINI going 3-5-2 and having maicon change the game? no? not any?

great win, well deserved, outplayed them for basically 60 minutes. hart bad for the first goal, yaya should've been better marking tho. made up for it with the bale save though.

bale tho :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Clint Demspsey put on one of the worst performances I've ever seen from a PL footballer.


Did you forget he was even playing? I did, as I have been EVERY game this season. Even when he scored the winner at Old Trafford and St. Mary's, I forgot he was even on the pitch, been absolutely terrible.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Spurs play Arsenal next week.

The amount of bottling on show may end the world.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Rush said:


> Starting XI: Jones, Johnson, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Wisdom, Allen, Gerrard, Sahin, Suarez, Sterling.
> *
> Bench: Gulacsi, Cole, Assaidi, Henderson, Coates, Downing, Suso.*




Not expecting us to get battered, but I really can't see anything other than a workmanlike 2-0 defeat.

Also expecting Torres to net. Good times ahead. :hogan


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

BETTER THAN MESSI Joe Cole will come on and get a last minute winner to score against his former club from 8 years ago, calling it now.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

T-C said:


> He would still improve Liverpool in fairness.


Yes but a cardboard cutout of Clint Dempsey would also improve us so that's not saying much.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Arseache Kid said:


> Yes but a cardboard cutout of Clint Dempsey would also improve us so that's not saying much.


Well put, found it strange how it was called a dodged bullet just.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Honestly think Liverpool might win this. Azpi and Bertrand with no Cahill vs Suarez in the form he's in is a recipe for disaster. 2-2/2-3 final score.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if we're playing 5-3-2 or 4-3-3 with Enrique in the left wing space. Hopefully the former. I'd be glad to see Rodgers be willing to show some pragmastism as we need it currently.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

T-C said:


> Well put, found it strange how it was called a dodged bullet just.


clearly haven't seen how woeful Dempsey has been while Sterling has been great on one wing, and Suso has been solid on the other. Would've been a waste of 6 mil.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Spurs play Arsenal next week.
> 
> The amount of bottling on show may end the world.


We will do the impossible and both lose the game.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

At the moment we're crying out for a bit more depth up front so Dempsey (or fucking anybody) would be good for us. If we sign some decent strikers in January though it may be seen as a bullet dodged over the course of time.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bananas said:


> We will do the impossible and both lose the game.


:lol it's so true!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

We do need more depth, Dempsey, *the way he's played*, wouldn't be the answer though. 



Bananas said:


> We will do the impossible and both lose the game.


or they stand there doing nothing for a 0-0. 










Halfback passes to the center. Back to the wing. Back to the center. Center holds it. Holds it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Dempsey gets goals, something Liverpool lack greatly. He would have improved you.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Disgraceful 'marking' from Agger.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nice assist by Webb, numpty needs to get the fuck out of the way :side:

Seriously though, what the fuck was Agger doing on that corner? Any player will score off a completely free header.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Chelsea lead!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no wonder we wanted agger.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL Webb's intereference led to a goal. The luck of Liverpool...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

This is beyond hopeless. Chelsea should be able to knock in half a dozen the way we've played. Allen is having a mare.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Papiss Cisse is just having the worst season ever. 

Nolan my FF GOAT killing it again. Allardyce, whatever you say about him, is solid as fuck in the PL.

Terry getting him some EVA.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Awww, I do so hope Mr Terry is okay.

I hope he is only confined to a wheelchair for the next 16 years.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:terry1


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL, Cahill's fucking delighted.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Clearly Ramires was trying to get rid of both racists by shoving Suarez into Terry...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The Racist taking out the BNP poster boy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

more possession, yet we're not even looking like we're going to come close to having a shot on target let alone a goal. Get Carra off, play 4-3-3 and tell Allen and Gerrard the difference between red and blue and that they're meant to pass it to a red shirt. Been a fucking hopeless first half.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Terrible match tbh.

Terrible by us. 

Stay up at 3:00 am to watch utter crap.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't suppose brave villa fan hesk has been spotted on here this weekend?

:javy


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can see Chelsea running riot in the second half to be honest, Liverpool have been real poor.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we've been hopeless but Chelsea haven't played particularly well either. They should win by 5 or 6, will probably be like 2-0.

Allen having the worst game he's ever had playing for Liverpool.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mikel with THAT finishing


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

No idea how Mikel hasn't been booked.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What was Ramires doing? He just let Suarez have it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

SUAREZ, god bless you. Its nice still having 1 world class player


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

T-C said:


> What was Ramires doing? He just let Suarez have it.


Why care? neither winning is fun for us.

:lol no one celebrated with him.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

:lol

Carragher with 'dat assist!

Well deserved. :downing


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The standard of defending set pieces in the league is a joke at the moment just. I don't really care, just pointing it out.

Just saw the angle behind the goal, clear push from Suarez, that explains it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

1 all to the racists. only luis can break the deadlock.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fair enough.

Still him turning around and nobody with him celebrating was golden.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Team played way way way way way better when going back to a 4-3-3. Enrique was a beast in that 2nd half. Chelsea seemed really off their game, Hazard, Mata and Oscar were all pretty quiet.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That's why we won't get close to winning the league.

No killer instinct.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

As long as Chelsea are relying on Torres, they're fucked.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Outstanding result given how bad we were until the goal went in. Suarez should have won it when he went through on goal. Drop this man. :no:

Weekend has been a pretty strong indication that Chelsea are still not up to par with the two Manchester clubs. Completely rattled when they were pegged back and obviously lack the striking options of City and Yernited. 3rd place again.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

When in doubt get Carragher in the final third, things will happen


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

chelsea dropping points and liverpool not winning :terry


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea were very poor, but still the better team. I'm also gonna be bitter and say Suarez' goal shouldn't have stood for the push.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

We were lucky to get a point considering Chelsea should have been up at least 2-0 at half time. Was much better when we changed the formation and swapping sahin for suso. Sahin had a bad game once again and allen was really bad. Our midfield was bad today. I think suso should be starting instead of sahin. Don't know what the fuck agger was doing when terry scored. He was no where near terry and should be ALOT tighter as terry is a massive threat when a cross is coming in. I thought Enrique gave the ball way too many times and had a pretty bad game.

Jones, sterling, suarez and suso were our best players by far.

Rodgers should now have an idea of what the best 11 is and that we should never play 3-5-2.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Enrique was brilliant in that 2nd half, defended like a boss. Sahin/Allen were crap in the middle today. I hope Lucas gets back soon so we can rotate them a bit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Tie was our own fault, had so many chances to end the game but we didnt take them

shame

striker is more vital than ever in january


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

AWKWARD.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Problem wasn't even just the striker. Once Mata blasted that one on one over, I knew it was going to bite us in the ass. Torres WOATING shouldn't have been a factor today, because good chances fell to other players.

Just an annoying result. Annoying how we turned retarded after the goal too. Long passes... Really?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Though the useless fat wanker always finds a way to beat us.


:sadpanda

Garbage again. We really are terrible at the minute, won't be worrying the top of the table.

Why did no-one celebrate with Suarez? haha poor bloke.


----------



## StonePunk3:16 (Aug 21, 2011)

They all thought it was offside seeing as we keep getting shitty decisions..........


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

they all probably went over to carragher for the assist


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Problem wasn't even just the striker. Once Mata blasted that one on one over, I knew it was going to bite us in the ass. Torres WOATING shouldn't have been a factor today, because good chances fell to other players.
> 
> Just an annoying result. Annoying how we turned retarded after the goal too. Long passes... Really?


Torres is the problem

I think its rather impressive we've been winning so many games with 10 players

A striker woulda made a clever run, and Mata wouldve trusted him to actually shoot


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Chelsea should have got RVP in hindsight.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

ABKiss said:


> AWKWARD.


"Is right! Aye lads what did yer think about that eh? Lads? Lads? Fuck it, get in!"


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Chelsea should have got RVP in hindsight.


aint that the truth


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redead said:


> Torres is the problem
> 
> I think its rather impressive we've been winning so many games with 10 players
> 
> A striker woulda made a clever run, and Mata wouldve trusted him to actually shoot


Of course Torres is the main problem. But he wasn't the problem that Mata and Oscar had one on ones and blasted embarrassingly high and wide. He also wasn't the problem that Mikel couldn't keep his cool and actually kick the ball instead of missing it completely.

Most people with a brain knows Torres sucks. But today the important chances fell to others who should have buried them.



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Chelsea should have got RVP in hindsight.


Well he would never have wanted to join us. He doesn't like us at all.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That little fist pump by Suarez after he realises that nobody is around him :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Two most beloved players in EPL score. :terry :suarez


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Chelsea should have got RVP in hindsight.


Funny that you mention that, I just read that when United got RVP.
Chelsea inquired about Hernandez, but United rejected them. Hernandez w/ Chelsea would have been scary imo. Better then Torres for sure.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chain Gang solider said:


> I can give you running commentary right now
> 
> 'Liverpool pressuring Chelsea quite a lot and playing brilliantly'
> 
> ...


Close enough :terry1

Couldnt concentrate on the match fully but seems like Chelsea were the better team for the most part. Fuck we need to stop drawing though and actually begin winning. 

Also that Suarez gif is hilarious


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Not sure if posted but :lol what a legend.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope Venky's are taking note of Big Sam's achievements at West Ham while they're watching our accounts & position fall & fall.

I took Nolan out of my fantasy team too today to make matters worse, leaving Jussi on my bench too and putting in Ben Arfa & Williamson. What a fucking disaster.

I'm glad for Big Sam though. The guy gets so much stick but he gets results, end of. You don't get extra points for pretty football.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I hate big Sam with a passion but he is doing a damn good job at west ham 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Good God in heaven what has Michael Owen got growing on his face?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Green Light said:


> Good God in heaven what has Michael Owen got growing on his face?


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Am I wrong to be thinking that Suarez is closing in on Torres 07/08 levels? He'd score just as much as Nando did if he had as good of a supporting cast.



Green Light said:


> Good God in heaven what has Michael Owen got growing on his face?


http://d3j5vwomefv46c.cloudfront.ne...KidaOQ~h4ybjlFQr9VqUmIxw-FlWb6ibc-Bv5ExMd98Q_


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Suarez: 67 games - 31 goals.

Torres: 142 games, 81 goals.

Give me Torres.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ABKiss said:


> AWKWARD.


:lmao his face when he realises no one is celebrating with him. Priceless.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ABKiss said:


> AWKWARD.


:ross: his face when he realises no one is celebrating with him. Priceless.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Torres Since Joining Chelsea - 19 goals in 84 apperances

Suarez Since Joining Liverpool - 32 Goals in 67 Apperances 

Considering they both joined their clubs at the same time I know who'd I'd currently Want :suarez1

Seriously though while Torres was GOD like during his time at Pool he had the likes of Stevie in his prime, Mascharano and Xabi behind him. Stick Suarez with that and chances are he could get much more goals than he currently has.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Like CGS says, Torres got to play in front of the best midfield in the world at the time. Suarez...does not.

League was stronger in 2008 than it is now, so it's tough to split them. Why couldn't we have both? :tyson


Just checking out our league goalscorers for this season:

Suarez- 8
Own Goal- 2

Sahin, Gerrard, Skrtel and Sterling all with 1.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that own goal lad has a great future ahead of him


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I know which out of the two chelsea fans would prefer right now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Torres got to play in front of the best midfield in the world at the time


:kobe

Still top of the table :kobe3


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Renegade™;12253776 said:


> :kobe
> 
> Still top of the table :kobe3


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

WE have* the best midfield in the world!
WE have* Xabi Alonso, Momo Sissoko
Gerrard and Mascheranooooooo!

:ns

* = Had


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

We had a damn fine midfield at the time too

Ballack, Essien and Lampard all in their prime and ready to kick ass. Even Joe 'better than messi' cole


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Hank Scorpio said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> WE have* the best midfield in the world!
> WE have* Xabi Alonso, Momo Sissoko
> Gerrard and Mascheranooooooo!


Probably the GOAT chant about a midfield to go with that GOAT midfield.

#Where'sSeb?



Redead said:


> We had a damn fine midfield at the time too
> 
> Ballack, Essien and Lampard all in their prime and ready to kick ass. Even Joe 'better than messi' cole


Ballack was so good, and so, so unbelievably German. Never really found his Bundesliga form in the EPL, though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember that half a season Ballack had under King Avram, he was unreal. Winning games left right and centre.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Getting real sick of your shit, Dzeko.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Forgot about this goal:






Great stuff.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ABKiss said:


> AWKWARD.


spins around, sees no one, thinks its offside for a sec then *fuck yeah fist pump*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

IncapableNinja said:


> Forgot about this goal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss Ballack


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> I miss Ballack


I miss Xabi, Mash, Momo, Yossi, Old Nino, Markus Babel, and Didi Hamann. :sad:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I miss Xabi, Mash, Momo, Yossi, Old Nino, Markus Babel, and Didi Hamann. :sad:


Forgot Yossi dude was immense for us the year we almost won the league. So was Kuyt.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone notice it was mikel who tripped suarez onto terry?

the plot thickens


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ramires should have fell down after Suarez pushed him before heading the ball yesterday. This is why I have absolutely no problem with anyone going down when there is contact. Even if it's smallest. If I was a pro and someone brushed me, I would fall straight down if it benefits me and the team to do so.

If Ramires went down we would have got a free kick and the goal would not have happened.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah this is a bit random, but at this point I'm starting to think that :hesk2 should have his own youtube channel dedicated to him:






E-Mail Heskey? :hesk1 Sombody get the straightjacket.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

So Terry is only going to be out for a few weeks

England's BRAVE Lion :terry1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Such a WARRIOR. Such an inspiration to all people out there. Black, white, it doesn't matter the colour. A man to look up to :terry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> So Terry is only going to be out for a few weeks
> 
> England's BRAVE Lion :terry1


Good news for opposition attackers then.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Good news for opposition attackers then.


Quite the opposite as this season has CLEARLY shown.

Azpilicueta needs to work on his crossing. Woeful.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Rooney and RVP apparently both injured, both missing international matches.... Good thing the Pea is on fire atm.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Garth Crook's Team of the Week just gets worse and worse. Azpilicueta was poor all round and his crossing was awful.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Swag.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Maybe this paintjob will make it harder for the police to see him while speeding :lol


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I wonder how BRAVE Villa can be this week against City. I'm worried that WBA will smack us up and further inflict pain. Fergie Association to break the hearts of the Carrow Road faithful :/ Hopefully Southampton get their first win by beating QPR.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

AndreBaker said:


> Yeah this is a bit random, but at this point I'm starting to think that :hesk2 should have his own youtube channel dedicated to him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liechester City. His tits. His 1703 other vids. :wilkins


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

My heart has already been metaphorically ripped up, consumed and deficated out by several opposition teams and a succession of other idiots including Glenn Roeder over the years as a Norwich supporter sXe, I think I can handle a more than likely defeat to United.


----------

